# Slavery reparations?



## Delta4Embassy

Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule. 

For.

We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

The whole idea is ludicrous.

The fact is only a small percentage of whites owned slaves as well as a small percentage of blacks. So to reap reparation from a race of people that had nothing to do with slavery but were involved in freeing them is plain stupid.

Who is the coward that voted "for"?

I bet he's black!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

I'm white actually. 

Kidnapping is a criminal offense, while at the time slavery wasn't, on the criminal count alone reparations are justified.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Delta4Embassy said:


> I'm white actually.
> 
> Kidnapping is a criminal offense, while at the time slavery wasn't, on the criminal count alone reparations are justified.



Slave owners didn't kidnap anyone, they bought those slaves with hard earned money. If a criminal act was made it was made in Africa out of US jurisdiction.

But for the sake of argument, let's see your evidence.


----------



## GreenBean

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



Sure fair is fair, anyone alive today who was a slave should be paid for the time enslaved.

Actually - even if any were alive it would be unconstitutional as the Constit. prohibits Ex post facto laws. 

And descendants of slaves generally have a much healhier and higher standard of living in North America than had they born among the tribes of their ancestors in Africa


----------



## GreenBean

Lonestar_logic said:


> Who is the coward that voted "for"?  I bet he's black!



No actually he was that Gay commune-dwelling heathen Delta4


----------



## Warrior102

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



"We?"

I never owned a slave, dipshit. 

Neg rep'd for assinineness


----------



## Lonestar_logic

GreenBean said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the coward that voted "for"?  I bet he's black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No actually he was that Gay commune-dwelling heathen Delta4
Click to expand...


He looks like it.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

So we did them a favor kidnapping them? Don't ever say that in public. You wouldn't survive.


----------



## Libertarianman

Bull crap... It isn't my fault...I did not do it...


----------



## editec

Lonestar_logic said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white actually.
> 
> Kidnapping is a criminal offense, while at the time slavery wasn't, on the criminal count alone reparations are justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slave owners didn't kidnap anyone, they bought those slaves with hard earned money. If a criminal act was made it was made in Africa out of US jurisdiction.
> 
> But for the sake of argument, let's see your evidence.
Click to expand...


You sir, have been tragically misinformed.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Delta4Embassy said:


> So we did them a favor kidnapping them? Don't ever say that in public. You wouldn't survive.



How about that evidence?

You do know the burden of proof falls on the one making the accusations.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

editec said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white actually.
> 
> Kidnapping is a criminal offense, while at the time slavery wasn't, on the criminal count alone reparations are justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slave owners didn't kidnap anyone, they bought those slaves with hard earned money. If a criminal act was made it was made in Africa out of US jurisdiction.
> 
> But for the sake of argument, let's see your evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sir, have been tragically misinformed.
Click to expand...


Just saying it tells me nothing. Explain.


----------



## Peterf

The many billions given to Africa in aid, by Britain, the US, France and other one time slave holders more than wipe out any notional  'reparations'.

What next? 'Reparations' demanded from Danes and Norwegians for all those raped women, stolen cows, murdered monks that the Vikings were responsible for?


----------



## Immanuel

Libertarianman said:


> Bull crap... It isn't my fault...I did not do it...



Immaterial! As a victim of liberal think, you are responsible and must suffer the consequences.  You are for personal responsibility, aren't you?  

Immie


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Peterf said:


> The many billions given to Africa in aid, by Britain, the US, France and other one time slave holders more than wipe out any notional  'reparations'.
> 
> What next? 'Reparations' demanded from Danes and Norwegians for all those raped women, stolen cows, murdered monks that the Vikings were responsible for?



The foreign aid given to Africa didn't then get divied up to American descendents of slavery.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Delta4Embassy said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> 
> The many billions given to Africa in aid, by Britain, the US, France and other one time slave holders more than wipe out any notional  'reparations'.
> 
> What next? 'Reparations' demanded from Danes and Norwegians for all those raped women, stolen cows, murdered monks that the Vikings were responsible for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foreign aid given to Africa didn't then get divied up to American descendents of slavery.
Click to expand...


Stop dodging my post punk!

Prove your kidnapping case!


----------



## Warrior102

Slavery was legal in the United States. You murdering fucking Libberhoids would have supported it back then - just like you support murdering millions of babies each and every day via legal abortion. 
Shut the fuck up and quit fucking whining about blacks who have been dead for 200+ years. Focus on the innocents you fuckers are in support of killing today. 

Asswipes.


----------



## Libertarianman

Immanuel said:


> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull crap... It isn't my fault...I did not do it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immaterial! As a victim of liberal think, you are responsible and must suffer the consequences.  You are for personal responsibility, aren't you?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


One must be responsible, yes, but only for their own actions, but the question you ask is shook we be responsible for what we don't do... The answer I possess is no, but we are each entitled to our own opinion, although mine is right, at least on this subject...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



Every once in awhile someone brings this up again.
It is a tired subject that has been hashed out 10,000 times.
Congratulations for rediscovering it again. 

* The only thing that would be "fair" - would be for blacks to get reparations for what the liberals did to them in the 1960's-70's.*  (And wanting to do again)
The liberal social programs of this period did more damage to the race, and segregated them like nothing else could have possibly done (which is certainly a valid argument that this was done on purpose to accomplish just that)
 Welfare/free housing/free food stamps etc. etc. for 20 years have done infinite more damage than slavery did 10 generations ago.


----------



## JakeStarkey

*Slavery reparations? *

Nope.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Lonestar_logic said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> 
> The many billions given to Africa in aid, by Britain, the US, France and other one time slave holders more than wipe out any notional  'reparations'.
> 
> What next? 'Reparations' demanded from Danes and Norwegians for all those raped women, stolen cows, murdered monks that the Vikings were responsible for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foreign aid given to Africa didn't then get divied up to American descendents of slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop dodging my post punk!
> 
> Prove your kidnapping case!
Click to expand...


I'm not dodging your question, I'm ignoring it as I'd sooner debate the color of the sky.


----------



## Nate

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



Not sure how this would work out. If you take the 2010 census, there are 38,929,319 African Americans in the States. Giving each 40 acres would equal out to 1,557,172,760 acres. Which comes out to 2,433,082 sq. miles. The United States is around 3,794,000 sq. miles. Would all other ethnicities have to move out? Maybe head North?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

The 40 acres was a military decree after the Civil War when the pop was much lower. Was later overturned by another military official.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

Reparations for slavery?  Another "write me a check" scam for those who want free money.  Another dose of 'feel good' for liberals that will have absolutely ZERO affect on social or economic situations.

If you're a sixth generation welfare African-American male (don't strip a gear, most aren't) and you've got seven children with seven different women, none of which are living with you and none of which you are involved with, does anyone really, honestly think a check for $1,000, or $10,000 or even $100,000 is going to make a difference?  Really?

I have a radical idea.  How about we give them the opportunity to succeed and then we get out of their way?  If they CHOOSE to stand on the corner and do nothing, so be it.  If they choose to make something out of themselves and succeed, we let them.  My God, what a radical idea.

Liberal fluff and more crap.


----------



## Katzndogz

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



Technically the slaves were captured by other black people.   Trivialities aside, yes, if any one is alive today who was a slave they should get back wages.


----------



## Katzndogz

Paying reparations to the descendants of slaves might present a problem.  How many black people came here after slavery was ended?   They would necessarily have to pay into the reparations fund too.   Even if reparations was paid to every verified descendant of a slave, that doesn't provide for the future generations of slave descendants who would be entitled to their own reparations.

How about we cut off the tit.   Tell black people that Uncle Sugar had a financial mastectomy and they are on their own.


----------



## Bumberclyde

If blacks want reparations, we could offer to send them all back to Africa for free.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Delta4Embassy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The foreign aid given to Africa didn't then get divied up to American descendents of slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop dodging my post punk!
> 
> Prove your kidnapping case!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not dodging your question, I'm ignoring it as I'd sooner debate the color of the sky.
Click to expand...


No evidence, means no case. 

You lose!

Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## Nate

Delta4Embassy said:


> The 40 acres was a military decree after the Civil War when the pop was much lower. Was later overturned by another military official.



General Sherman's special field orders no. 15 was revoked by Pres. A Johnson. Guess I'm confused... Were you meaning that the United States should have given reparations to the freed slaves of that time? If so, I'd say Gen. Sherman never had the authority and the order was not intended to be permanent but rather to unburden him from the freed slaves(old and feeble) that couldn't fight. He later wrote to Pres. Johnson that the land given to these freed people would only be their's until the war was over.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Nate said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how this would work out. If you take the 2010 census, there are 38,929,319 African Americans in the States. Giving each 40 acres would equal out to 1,557,172,760 acres. Which comes out to 2,433,082 sq. miles. The United States is around 3,794,000 sq. miles. Would all other ethnicities have to move out? Maybe head North?
Click to expand...


You're assuming every black person are descendants of slaves. And you would be wrong.


----------



## R.D.

Katzndogz said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically the slaves were captured by other black people.   Trivialities aside, yes, if any one is alive today who was a slave they should get back wages.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  Any surviving slaves I would agree deserve compensation.


----------



## Nate

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how this would work out. If you take the 2010 census, there are 38,929,319 African Americans in the States. Giving each 40 acres would equal out to 1,557,172,760 acres. Which comes out to 2,433,082 sq. miles. The United States is around 3,794,000 sq. miles. Would all other ethnicities have to move out? Maybe head North?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're assuming every black person are descendants of slaves. And you would be wrong.
Click to expand...


I wasn't sure what Delta4Embassy was getting at with this thread, if he meant that reparations should be given to the descedents or should have been given after the civil war. Reparations are impossible today and Gen. Sherman never had the authority to issue Order no. 15 in the first place.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

R.D. said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically the slaves were captured by other black people.   Trivialities aside, yes, if any one is alive today who was a slave they should get back wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Any surviving slaves I would agree deserve compensation.
Click to expand...


Any surviving slave would have to be at least 151 years old now. Slavery ended in 1863.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Nate said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how this would work out. If you take the 2010 census, there are 38,929,319 African Americans in the States. Giving each 40 acres would equal out to 1,557,172,760 acres. Which comes out to 2,433,082 sq. miles. The United States is around 3,794,000 sq. miles. Would all other ethnicities have to move out? Maybe head North?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're assuming every black person are descendants of slaves. And you would be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure what Delta4Embassy was getting at with this thread, if he meant that reparations should be given to the descedents or should have been given after the civil war. Reparations are impossible today and Gen. Sherman never had the authority to issue Order no. 15 in the first place.
Click to expand...


I think Delta4 is a white liberal harboring a lot of guilt for not liking black people and wants the rest of society to help ease that guilt by giving blacks even more money for nothing.


----------



## Truthmatters

yeah because anyone who see blacks as equal must hate black people huh?


Gee why cant you convince black people with such a great argument huh?


----------



## Truthmatters

How about THIS?
Every black child who can get a certain grade average gets free college?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> yeah because anyone who see blacks as equal must hate black people huh?
> 
> 
> Gee why cant you convince black people with such a great argument huh?



What has that got to do with reparations?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> How about THIS?
> Every black child who can get a certain grade average gets free college?



Not every one should go to college, not even white kids.

How about treating all children black, brown, yellow, red or white exactly the same?


----------



## Nate

You're all over the place in this thread Truthmatters... giving something free to any ethnicity wouldn't be seeing them as equals and there are many scholarships for the African American community.


----------



## R.D.

Lonestar_logic said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Technically the slaves were captured by other black people.   Trivialities aside, yes, if any one is alive today who was a slave they should get back wages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Any surviving slaves I would agree deserve compensation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any surviving slave would have to be at least 151 years old now. Slavery ended in 1863.
Click to expand...


I know.  That was my point


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Nate said:


> You're all over the place in this thread Truthmatters... giving something free to any ethnicity wouldn't be seeing them as equals and there are many scholarships for the African American community.



Liberals especially white ones like her think that blacks are stupid and cannot survive with whites helping them either by giving them what they need to survive or by lowering the standards so they can succeed. It's all under the guise of equality but rational people like yourself can see it's just the opposite.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

R.D. said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  Any surviving slaves I would agree deserve compensation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any surviving slave would have to be at least 151 years old now. Slavery ended in 1863.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  That was my point
Click to expand...


The wording you used didn't make that clear.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white actually.
> 
> Kidnapping is a criminal offense, while at the time slavery wasn't, on the criminal count alone reparations are justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slave owners didn't kidnap anyone, they bought those slaves with hard earned money. If a criminal act was made it was made in Africa out of US jurisdiction.
> 
> But for the sake of argument, let's see your evidence.
Click to expand...


They participated in the commision of the crime.



> kidnapping is the taking away or transportation of a person against that person's will, usually to hold the person in false imprisonment...


----------



## Asclepias

Nate said:


> You're all over the place in this thread Truthmatters... giving something free to any ethnicity wouldn't be seeing them as equals and there are many scholarships for the African American community.



It is not free. The money owed to my ancestors could be used to further pad my bank account and be invested to make more money. Right now we have a lot of interest accumulating on that promised 40 acres and a mule even going by the rate back then.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about THIS?
> Every black child who can get a certain grade average gets free college?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not every one should go to college, not even white kids.
> 
> How about treating all children black, brown, yellow, red or white exactly the same?
Click to expand...


How about forking over with interest the value of the land and the mule owed to my ancestors?


----------



## MizMolly

LOL where are MY reparations? The Irish were once enslaved. Many people of other ethnicities were also enslaved. Time to move on people. Everyone nowadays has an equal opportunity to be what they want to be. I am not talking about the haves and have-nots, just generally people of all races in this country.


----------



## Publius1787

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



How do you calculate back wages? If you really want to calculate back wages just calculate how much the average west African makes and compare it to how much an African American makes. Then send them a bill every year for the difference! If back wages is your standard then the way I see it your reparations scheme is going in the wrong direction!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white actually.
> 
> Kidnapping is a criminal offense, while at the time slavery wasn't, on the criminal count alone reparations are justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slave owners didn't kidnap anyone, they bought those slaves with hard earned money. If a criminal act was made it was made in Africa out of US jurisdiction.
> 
> But for the sake of argument, let's see your evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They participated in the commision of the crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidnapping is the taking away or transportation of a person against that person's will, usually to hold the person in false imprisonment...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Where's your evidence?  

And you do know that those accused of a crime has a right to a speedy trial, the right to confront the witnesses against them and be tried by an impartial jury of the State and district in which the crime shall have been committed. Surely you wouldn't want to disregard the 6th amendment.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about THIS?
> Every black child who can get a certain grade average gets free college?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not every one should go to college, not even white kids.
> 
> How about treating all children black, brown, yellow, red or white exactly the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about forking over with interest the value of the land and the mule owed to my ancestors?
Click to expand...


Sue me.

And good luck


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> LOL where are MY reparations? The Irish were once enslaved. Many people of other ethnicities were also enslaved. Time to move on people. Everyone nowadays has an equal opportunity to be what they want to be. I am not talking about the haves and have-nots, just generally people of all races in this country.



The question was not about moving on. It was about if you were for or against reparations.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every one should go to college, not even white kids.
> 
> How about treating all children black, brown, yellow, red or white exactly the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about forking over with interest the value of the land and the mule owed to my ancestors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sue me.
> 
> And good luck
Click to expand...


Why would I sue you? You dont have anything to sue for. if I was inclined to pursue it against the Federal government your tax dollars would surely go to pay for it.


----------



## Asclepias

Publius1787 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you calculate back wages? If you really want to calculate back wages just calculate how much the average west African makes and compare it to how much an African American makes. Then send them a bill for the difference! If back wages is your standard then the way I see it your reparations scheme is going in the wrong direction!
Click to expand...


I already stated that all you have to do is calculate the value of the 40 acres and the mule starting at the going prices for that time then tack on accumulated interest since the failed promise.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slave owners didn't kidnap anyone, they bought those slaves with hard earned money. If a criminal act was made it was made in Africa out of US jurisdiction.
> 
> But for the sake of argument, let's see your evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They participated in the commision of the crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidnapping is the taking away or transportation of a person against that person's will, usually to hold the person in false imprisonment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's your evidence?
> 
> And you do know that those accused of a crime has a right to a speedy trial, the right to confront the witnesses against them and be tried by an impartial jury of the State and district in which the crime shall have been committed. Surely you wouldn't want to disregard the 6th amendment.
Click to expand...


Not really. This would not be an individual thing. This would be the government of the US as the defendant silly.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Japanese_American_internment



> In 1988, Congress passed and President Ronald Reagan signed legislation that apologized for the internment on behalf of the U.S. government. The legislation said that government actions were based on "race prejudice, war hysteria, and a failure of political leadership".[12] The U.S. government eventually disbursed more than $1.6 billion in reparations to Japanese Americans who had been interned and their heirs


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're all over the place in this thread Truthmatters... giving something free to any ethnicity wouldn't be seeing them as equals and there are many scholarships for the African American community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals especially white ones like her think that blacks are stupid and cannot survive with whites helping them either by giving them what they need to survive or by lowering the standards so they can succeed. It's all under the guise of equality but rational people like yourself can see it's just the opposite.
Click to expand...


fuck you very much racist asshole


you don't FOOL anyone with that pee wee defense crap


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about forking over with interest the value of the land and the mule owed to my ancestors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue me.
> 
> And good luck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I sue you? You dont have anything to sue for. if I was inclined to pursue it against the Federal government your tax dollars would surely go to pay for it.
Click to expand...


If you realized how foolish you sound you would shut up.


----------



## Truthmatters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs4Gj7JsET4]I know you are but what am I - Pee Wee - YouTube[/ame]


you see just saying that who ever calls you a racist is a racist doesnt get you aything


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're all over the place in this thread Truthmatters... giving something free to any ethnicity wouldn't be seeing them as equals and there are many scholarships for the African American community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals especially white ones like her think that blacks are stupid and cannot survive with whites helping them either by giving them what they need to survive or by lowering the standards so they can succeed. It's all under the guise of equality but rational people like yourself can see it's just the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck you very much racist asshole
> 
> 
> you don't FOOL anyone with that pee wee defense crap
Click to expand...


Damn you're funny. 

Ignorant and stupid but funny.


----------



## Truthmatters

The right can gain NO ground in this country by claiming that black people and anyone who supports their fellow Americans who are black are the ones who are the racists.



Its get you nothing


not one fucking vote.

it just make you look even more racist


----------



## Truthmatters

do you REALLY think ANYONE buys that crap?


just how dishonest are you?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They participated in the commision of the crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your evidence?
> 
> And you do know that those accused of a crime has a right to a speedy trial, the right to confront the witnesses against them and be tried by an impartial jury of the State and district in which the crime shall have been committed. Surely you wouldn't want to disregard the 6th amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. This would not be an individual thing. This would be the government of the US as the defendant silly.
> 
> Japanese American internment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1988, Congress passed and President Ronald Reagan signed legislation that apologized for the internment on behalf of the U.S. government. The legislation said that government actions were based on "race prejudice, war hysteria, and a failure of political leadership".[12] The U.S. government eventually disbursed more than $1.6 billion in reparations to Japanese Americans who had been interned and their heirs
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The US government broke no laws, and you have no proof that it did. Besides the individuals involved are all dead.

BTW ...This isn't about the Japanese Americans dumbass.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> *The right can gain NO ground in this country by claiming that black people and anyone who supports their fellow Americans who are black are the ones who are the racists.*
> 
> 
> 
> Its get you nothing
> 
> 
> not one fucking vote.
> 
> it just make you look even more racist



Where has "the right " made that claim?


----------



## Publius1787

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you calculate back wages? If you really want to calculate back wages just calculate how much the average west African makes and compare it to how much an African American makes. Then send them a bill for the difference! If back wages is your standard then the way I see it your reparations scheme is going in the wrong direction!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already stated that all you have to do is calculate the value of the 40 acres and the mule starting at the going prices for that time then tack on accumulated interest since the failed promise.
Click to expand...


Your math is wrong. You need to calculate the average African American income and subtract the average West African income. After that you should get billed the difference.

Allow me to demonstrate. 

The average yearly income for African Americans is $33,460
The average yearly income for each person in West Africa is $309 

How much the Average African American owes to slavery
$33,460 - $309 = $33,151.00

The way I see it you owe $33,151 a year. Will you pay in cash, check, or credit/debit card? EBT Is not an option! 


BlackDemographics.com | INCOME
News & Broadcast - West Africa: Facts and Figures


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue me.
> 
> And good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I sue you? You dont have anything to sue for. if I was inclined to pursue it against the Federal government your tax dollars would surely go to pay for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you realized how foolish you sound you would shut up.
Click to expand...


If you realized how ignorant you are you would get educated.  I clearly posted a precedent where your tax dollars paid for Japanese reparations. How stupid are you?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> do you REALLY think ANYONE buys that crap?
> 
> 
> just how dishonest are you?



Yes I believe there are some that does "buy that crap" especially the crap about you being ignorant and stupid and a class A liar.


----------



## Asclepias

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you calculate back wages? If you really want to calculate back wages just calculate how much the average west African makes and compare it to how much an African American makes. Then send them a bill for the difference! If back wages is your standard then the way I see it your reparations scheme is going in the wrong direction!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already stated that all you have to do is calculate the value of the 40 acres and the mule starting at the going prices for that time then tack on accumulated interest since the failed promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your math is wrong. You need to calculate the average African American income and subtract the average West African income. After that you should get billed the difference.
> 
> Allow me to demonstrate.
> 
> The average yearly income for African Americans is $33,460
> The average yearly income for each person in West Africa is $309
> 
> How much the Average African American owes to slavery
> $33,460 - $309 = $33,151.00
> 
> The way I see it you owe $33,151 a year. Will you pay in cash, check, or credit/debit card? EBT Is not an option!
> 
> 
> BlackDemographics.com | INCOME
> News & Broadcast - West Africa: Facts and Figures
Click to expand...


I guess you see just about as good as you can comprehend reparations. Wages have nothing to do with reparations. 40 acres and a mule was the promise not back wages. I thought you knew that?


----------



## Truthmatters

now hes just flailing 


why do people like him spew nonstop lies?


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The right can gain NO ground in this country by claiming that black people and anyone who supports their fellow Americans who are black are the ones who are the racists.*
> 
> 
> 
> Its get you nothing
> 
> 
> not one fucking vote.
> 
> it just make you look even more racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where has "the right " made that claim?
Click to expand...


you did idiot.


You have done nothing but spew hate on black people for years here.

did you think no one notices?


----------



## Publius1787

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already stated that all you have to do is calculate the value of the 40 acres and the mule starting at the going prices for that time then tack on accumulated interest since the failed promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your math is wrong. You need to calculate the average African American income and subtract the average West African income. After that you should get billed the difference.
> 
> Allow me to demonstrate.
> 
> The average yearly income for African Americans is $33,460
> The average yearly income for each person in West Africa is $309
> 
> How much the Average African American owes to slavery
> $33,460 - $309 = $33,151.00
> 
> The way I see it you owe $33,151 a year. Will you pay in cash, check, or credit/debit card? EBT Is not an option!
> 
> 
> BlackDemographics.com | INCOME
> News & Broadcast - West Africa: Facts and Figures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wages have nothing to do with reparations. 40 acres and a mule was the promise not back wages. I thought you knew that?
Click to expand...


I hear Liberia is nice this time of year. Would you like 40 acres and a mule combined with a free ticket in beautiful Monrovia? It's a party 24/7 in Monrovia!


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your evidence?
> 
> And you do know that those accused of a crime has a right to a speedy trial, the right to confront the witnesses against them and be tried by an impartial jury of the State and district in which the crime shall have been committed. Surely you wouldn't want to disregard the 6th amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. This would not be an individual thing. This would be the government of the US as the defendant silly.
> 
> Japanese American internment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1988, Congress passed and President Ronald Reagan signed legislation that apologized for the internment on behalf of the U.S. government. The legislation said that government actions were based on "race prejudice, war hysteria, and a failure of political leadership".[12] The U.S. government eventually disbursed more than $1.6 billion in reparations to Japanese Americans who had been interned *and their heirs*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US government broke no laws, and you have no proof that it did. Besides the individuals involved are all dead.
> 
> BTW ...This isn't about the Japanese Americans dumbass.
Click to expand...


Master goal post mover. 
The Japanese set a precedent dumbass. I guess you completely missed the highlighted part about their heirs.


----------



## Asclepias

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your math is wrong. You need to calculate the average African American income and subtract the average West African income. After that you should get billed the difference.
> 
> Allow me to demonstrate.
> 
> The average yearly income for African Americans is $33,460
> The average yearly income for each person in West Africa is $309
> 
> How much the Average African American owes to slavery
> $33,460 - $309 = $33,151.00
> 
> The way I see it you owe $33,151 a year. Will you pay in cash, check, or credit/debit card? EBT Is not an option!
> 
> 
> BlackDemographics.com | INCOME
> News & Broadcast - West Africa: Facts and Figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wages have nothing to do with reparations. 40 acres and a mule was the promise not back wages. I thought you knew that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear Liberia is nice this time of year. Would you like 40 acres and a mule combined with a free ticket in beautiful Monrovia?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-vsrMGu3-g]Holiday In Monrovia - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


That would be cool.


----------



## Truthmatters

http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...aw-enforcement-association-2.html#post8422146

yeap your a racist


----------



## Asclepias

Truthmatters said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...aw-enforcement-association-2.html#post8422146
> 
> yeap your a racist



Oh there are a lot of them running around on this board. These are just the ones that can chew gum and type at the same time.


----------



## Publius1787

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wages have nothing to do with reparations. 40 acres and a mule was the promise not back wages. I thought you knew that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Liberia is nice this time of year. Would you like 40 acres and a mule combined with a free ticket in beautiful Monrovia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be cool.
Click to expand...


I knew compromise was possible!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I sue you? You dont have anything to sue for. if I was inclined to pursue it against the Federal government your tax dollars would surely go to pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you realized how foolish you sound you would shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you realized how ignorant you are you would get educated.  I clearly posted a precedent where your tax dollars paid for Japanese reparations. How stupid are you?
Click to expand...


Wow admitting your getting your ass kicked by a person you think is ignorant doesn't speak well of you.

The Japanese held in internment camps were American citizens they weren't brought over in ships as slaves were and forced to labor in the fields. 

It's two totally different things and only a dumbass like you would try to make a comparison.

The problems of poor blacks are caused by social ills within the inner city, such as the breakdown of families, high crime rates, and dependence on welfare, not slavery.


----------



## Asclepias

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Liberia is nice this time of year. Would you like 40 acres and a mule combined with a free ticket in beautiful Monrovia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew compromise was possible!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT3eDtCZ4t8]Offering Black People Free Trips Back to Africa (Racist Prank Gone Wrong) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Thats not a compromise. You are throwing in a free ticket to Liberia to boot? Thats a bonus.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The right can gain NO ground in this country by claiming that black people and anyone who supports their fellow Americans who are black are the ones who are the racists.*
> 
> 
> 
> Its get you nothing
> 
> 
> not one fucking vote.
> 
> it just make you look even more racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where has "the right " made that claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did idiot.
> 
> 
> You have done nothing but spew hate on black people for years here.
> 
> did you think no one notices?
Click to expand...


Yes I did and that is my opinion. But I do not speak for "the right".

If the truth is hateful then so be it.


----------



## Truthmatters

http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...rrepresented-in-tanf-welfare.html#post8422173

another racist


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. This would not be an individual thing. This would be the government of the US as the defendant silly.
> 
> Japanese American internment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US government broke no laws, and you have no proof that it did. Besides the individuals involved are all dead.
> 
> BTW ...This isn't about the Japanese Americans dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Master goal post mover.
> The Japanese set a precedent dumbass. I guess you completely missed the highlighted part about their heirs.
Click to expand...


You're the one trying to move the goalpost going from slavery to internment camps, two totally different events that has nothing to do with one another.


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where has "the right " made that claim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you did idiot.
> 
> 
> You have done nothing but spew hate on black people for years here.
> 
> did you think no one notices?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I did and that is my opinion. But I do not speak for "the right".
> 
> If the truth is hateful then so be it.
Click to expand...


the truth isn't hatefilled.

you and your words are racist


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...aw-enforcement-association-2.html#post8422146
> 
> yeap your a racist



Showing a post of me owning you proves what?


----------



## Truthmatters

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Liberia is nice this time of year. Would you like 40 acres and a mule combined with a free ticket in beautiful Monrovia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew compromise was possible!
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT3eDtCZ4t8]Offering Black People Free Trips Back to Africa (Racist Prank Gone Wrong) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


fuck you racist


----------



## Publius1787

Asclepias said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...aw-enforcement-association-2.html#post8422146
> 
> yeap your a racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there are a lot of them running around on this board. These are just the ones that can chew gum and type at the same time.
Click to expand...


You'll get an additional 40 more acres and an extra mule if you take them with you! And some excellent farm hands mind you!


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...aw-enforcement-association-2.html#post8422146
> 
> yeap your a racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing a post of me owning you proves what?
Click to expand...


Yeah OWNING racism


----------



## Nate

Gen. Sherman did not have the authority to issue Field order no. 15 and was revoked by Pres. Johnson. As I've stated before, it wasn't even a permanent order and was to only last until the war was over. The reason he even ordered it was to free his forces of the old and feeble that latched on. And, though it really doesn't matter, the mules were only to be on a loan basis.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you realized how foolish you sound you would shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you realized how ignorant you are you would get educated.  I clearly posted a precedent where your tax dollars paid for Japanese reparations. How stupid are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow admitting your getting your ass kicked by a person you think is ignorant doesn't speak well of you.
> 
> The Japanese held in internment camps were American citizens they weren't brought over in ships as slaves were and forced to labor in the fields.
> 
> It's two totally different things and only a dumbass like you would try to make a comparison.
> 
> The problems of poor blacks are caused by social ills within the inner city, such as the breakdown of families, high crime rates, and dependence on welfare, not slavery.
Click to expand...


You are weak. 
Those conditions were caused and are the direct result of racism, slavery, and Jim crow.  Not that I think about it we need to add on some income discrepancy pay for not even being hired or paid the same wages during the Jim Crow era.


----------



## Asclepias

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...aw-enforcement-association-2.html#post8422146
> 
> yeap your a racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there are a lot of them running around on this board. These are just the ones that can chew gum and type at the same time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll get an additional 40 more acres and an extra mule if you take them with you! And some excellent farm hands mind you!
Click to expand...


They wouldn't last too long in Liberia.


----------



## Publius1787

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there are a lot of them running around on this board. These are just the ones that can chew gum and type at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get an additional 40 more acres and an extra mule if you take them with you! And some excellent farm hands mind you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They wouldn't last too long in Liberia.
Click to expand...


Seriously? What would be the result of reparations? Dave Chappelle, I think, explains it quite well! In white face no less. 
And I think your property could be secure in Liberia so as long as you cut the big toe and don't let the stray too far away from the tin covered box, uh, house.  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnffskKI_IA]Dave Chappelle Black Money LMAO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl

Lonestar_logic said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how this would work out. If you take the 2010 census, there are 38,929,319 African Americans in the States. Giving each 40 acres would equal out to 1,557,172,760 acres. Which comes out to 2,433,082 sq. miles. The United States is around 3,794,000 sq. miles. Would all other ethnicities have to move out? Maybe head North?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're assuming every black person are descendants of slaves. And you would be wrong.
Click to expand...

 
Since blacks and the French originally kidnapped and sold black people in slavery...shouldn't they be seeking reparations from African blacks and the French?


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US government broke no laws, and you have no proof that it did. Besides the individuals involved are all dead.
> 
> BTW ...This isn't about the Japanese Americans dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master goal post mover.
> The Japanese set a precedent dumbass. I guess you completely missed the highlighted part about their heirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one trying to move the goalpost going from slavery to internment camps, two totally different events that has nothing to do with one another.
Click to expand...


No you tried to do that. I used it as a precedent for righting a wrong. Where did I say it was the same thing? You are confused again moron.


----------



## koshergrl

I'm all for making the French pay, absolutely.


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how this would work out. If you take the 2010 census, there are 38,929,319 African Americans in the States. Giving each 40 acres would equal out to 1,557,172,760 acres. Which comes out to 2,433,082 sq. miles. The United States is around 3,794,000 sq. miles. Would all other ethnicities have to move out? Maybe head North?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're assuming every black person are descendants of slaves. And you would be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since blacks and the French originally kidnapped and sold black people in slavery...shouldn't they be seeking reparations from African blacks and the French?
Click to expand...


Yes but the US has a precedent so we would work on that first.


----------



## Truthmatters

well they can pay some of it but the people who gained decades of free labor need to pay more...way more.



maybe you better just hand a couple of red states over to the Black people who live there


----------



## Truthmatters

koshergrl said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how this would work out. If you take the 2010 census, there are 38,929,319 African Americans in the States. Giving each 40 acres would equal out to 1,557,172,760 acres. Which comes out to 2,433,082 sq. miles. The United States is around 3,794,000 sq. miles. Would all other ethnicities have to move out? Maybe head North?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're assuming every black person are descendants of slaves. And you would be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since blacks and the French originally kidnapped and sold black people in slavery...shouldn't they be seeking reparations from African blacks and the French?
Click to expand...


oops for got to quote you


----------



## Asclepias

Truthmatters said:


> well they can pay some of it but the people who gained decades of free labor need to pay more...way more.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you better just hand a couple of red states over to the Black people who live there



I'd rather have the money. Its liquid.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> you did idiot.
> 
> 
> You have done nothing but spew hate on black people for years here.
> 
> did you think no one notices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did and that is my opinion. But I do not speak for "the right".
> 
> If the truth is hateful then so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the truth isn't hatefilled.
> 
> you and your words are racist
Click to expand...


Prove anything I have said is untrue.


----------



## Truthmatters

"I'd rather have the money. Its liquid. "





so is much of the red states like fl and Lu


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...aw-enforcement-association-2.html#post8422146
> 
> yeap your a racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing a post of me owning you proves what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah OWNING racism
Click to expand...


I own racism?  Is it worth anything?


----------



## Publius1787

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're assuming every black person are descendants of slaves. And you would be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since blacks and the French originally kidnapped and sold black people in slavery...shouldn't they be seeking reparations from African blacks and the French?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but the US has a precedent so we would work on that first.
Click to expand...


These people don't qualify. They got theirs already. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/26/u...llions.html?smid=tw-share&pagewanted=all&_r=0

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4ztSaucNpA]Stossel: Why is the Government Paying Farmers $2 Billion? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Asclepias

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll get an additional 40 more acres and an extra mule if you take them with you! And some excellent farm hands mind you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't last too long in Liberia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously? What would be the result of reparations? Dave Chappelle, I think, explains it quite well! In white face no less.
> And I think your property could be secure in Liberia so as long as you cut the big toe and don't let the stray too far away from the tin covered box, uh, house.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnffskKI_IA]Dave Chappelle Black Money LMAO - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


I would not even enslave a racist. I'm not lazy and I am human. No way could I own a person 

Yes reparations would single handedly improve the economy.


----------



## Nate

As discussed earlier in this thread who would we give reparations to? Those who can prove their ancestors were slaves or all African Americans. Also, if the government were to pay, how much and where do they pull the money from? Another loan from China?


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing a post of me owning you proves what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah OWNING racism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own racism?  Is it worth anything?
Click to expand...


you seem to think it makes good party platform


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you realized how ignorant you are you would get educated.  I clearly posted a precedent where your tax dollars paid for Japanese reparations. How stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow admitting your getting your ass kicked by a person you think is ignorant doesn't speak well of you.
> 
> The Japanese held in internment camps were American citizens they weren't brought over in ships as slaves were and forced to labor in the fields.
> 
> It's two totally different things and only a dumbass like you would try to make a comparison.
> 
> The problems of poor blacks are caused by social ills within the inner city, such as the breakdown of families, high crime rates, and dependence on welfare, not slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are weak.
> Those conditions were caused and are the direct result of racism, slavery, and Jim crow.  *Not that I think* about it we need to add on some income discrepancy pay for not even being hired or paid the same wages during the Jim Crow era.
Click to expand...


No I think those (internment) conditions were cause by a war with a Japanese. Discrepancy pay for a job that they were never hired for. Yes the highlighted part of your comment is correct.


----------



## Asclepias

Publius1787 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since blacks and the French originally kidnapped and sold black people in slavery...shouldn't they be seeking reparations from African blacks and the French?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but the US has a precedent so we would work on that first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These people don't qualify. They got theirs already.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/26/u...llions.html?smid=tw-share&pagewanted=all&_r=0
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4ztSaucNpA]Stossel: Why is the Government Paying Farmers $2 Billion? - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Thats separate. Thats since slavery ended.  More like an extra count in the crime on Black people.


----------



## PixieStix

And here I thought all those slaves and those who bought them were dead. I guess medical technology was better than I thought.

Yay for Obamacare


----------



## PixieStix

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



If you feel guilty, then you pay.
I didn't do anything to anyone


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Master goal post mover.
> The Japanese set a precedent dumbass. I guess you completely missed the highlighted part about their heirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one trying to move the goalpost going from slavery to internment camps, two totally different events that has nothing to do with one another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you tried to do that. I used it as a precedent for righting a wrong. Where did I say it was the same thing? You are confused again moron.
Click to expand...


Now you resort to lying?  You're the one that brought up Japanese internment camps you lying puke!

Slavery wasn't legally wrong you stupid fuck. Morally yes, legally no. You can't sue on the basis of morality and you can't prove a crime was committed so you have no case. All you have is the argument and that gets you nowhere.


----------



## Asclepias

PixieStix said:


> And here I thought all those slaves and those who bought them were dead. I guess medical technology was better than I thought.
> 
> Yay for Obamacare



I wonder what them being dead has to do with the income that would be passed on to their heirs?


----------



## PixieStix

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



Oh and by the way *"WE"* did not have nothing to do with it


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one trying to move the goalpost going from slavery to internment camps, two totally different events that has nothing to do with one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you tried to do that. I used it as a precedent for righting a wrong. Where did I say it was the same thing? You are confused again moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you resort to lying?  You're the one that brought up Japanese internment camps you lying puke!
> 
> Slavery wasn't legally wrong you stupid fuck. Morally yes, legally no. You can't sue on the basis of morality and you can't prove a crime was committed so you have no case. All you have is the argument and that gets you nowhere.
Click to expand...


No you are lying. I brought them up as a precedent. I never said they were the same thing. You tried to make that argument, failed, and proved how stupid you are. Sorry clown.


----------



## Unkotare

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.





Pay to whom?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah OWNING racism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own racism?  Is it worth anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you seem to think it makes good party platform
Click to expand...


Nope, never thought that for a moment. But keep on lying to yourself. Lord knows you lie to everyone else.


----------



## Asclepias

PixieStix said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel guilty, then you pay.
> I didn't do anything to anyone
Click to expand...


You dont have enough money on your own. It would come out of your tax dollars.


----------



## PixieStix

Asclepias said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought all those slaves and those who bought them were dead. I guess medical technology was better than I thought.
> 
> Yay for Obamacare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what them being dead has to do with the income that would be passed on to their heirs?
Click to expand...


I wonder what income they would have had 150 years ago, in Africa? Prolly much better than what they are getting here eh?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

PixieStix said:


> And here I thought all those slaves and those who bought them were dead. I guess medical technology was better than I thought.
> 
> Yay for Obamacare



On a side note, and speaking about Obama, he isn't for reparations either.


----------



## PixieStix

Asclepias said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel guilty, then you pay.
> I didn't do anything to anyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dont have enough money on your own. It would come out of your tax dollars.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I know. And it is morons like delt4, that think we should pay for all of eternity, even though we did not do the enslaving


----------



## Asclepias

PixieStix said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought all those slaves and those who bought them were dead. I guess medical technology was better than I thought.
> 
> Yay for Obamacare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what them being dead has to do with the income that would be passed on to their heirs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder what income they would have had 150 years ago, in Africa? Prolly much better than what they are getting here eh?
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with the US paying reparations? Was that a goal post move?


----------



## PixieStix

Unkotare said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay to whom?
Click to expand...


A government entity, to dole out at their discretion?


----------



## Truthmatters

but benefited from it huh PS


----------



## Asclepias

PixieStix said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel guilty, then you pay.
> I didn't do anything to anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have enough money on your own. It would come out of your tax dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know. And it is morons like delt4, that think we should pay for all of eternity, even though we did not do the enslaving
Click to expand...


No one should pay for eternity. Pay what you (the US) owes based on the 40 acres and a mule promise and move on. Isnt that what people say about Blacks and slavery?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you tried to do that. I used it as a precedent for righting a wrong. Where did I say it was the same thing? You are confused again moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you resort to lying?  You're the one that brought up Japanese internment camps you lying puke!
> 
> Slavery wasn't legally wrong you stupid fuck. Morally yes, legally no. You can't sue on the basis of morality and you can't prove a crime was committed so you have no case. All you have is the argument and that gets you nowhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you are lying. I brought them up as a precedent. I never said they were the same thing. You tried to make that argument, failed, and proved how stupid you are. Sorry clown.
Click to expand...


But it's not a precedent you idiot. It had nothing to do with slavery or even close. 

prec·e·dent
noun
noun: precedent; plural noun: precedents
/&#712;presid(&#601nt/
1. an earlier event or action that is regarded as an example or guide to be considered in subsequent similar circumstances.

The two events aren't similar under any circumstance.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you resort to lying?  You're the one that brought up Japanese internment camps you lying puke!
> 
> Slavery wasn't legally wrong you stupid fuck. Morally yes, legally no. You can't sue on the basis of morality and you can't prove a crime was committed so you have no case. All you have is the argument and that gets you nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you are lying. I brought them up as a precedent. I never said they were the same thing. You tried to make that argument, failed, and proved how stupid you are. Sorry clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it's not a precedent you idiot. It had nothing to do with slavery or even close.
> 
> prec·e·dent
> noun
> noun: precedent; plural noun: precedents
> /&#712;presid(&#601nt/
> 1. an earlier event or action that is regarded as an example or guide to be considered in subsequent similar circumstances.
> 
> The two events aren't similar under any circumstance.
Click to expand...


You have a hard time with comprehension dont you?


----------



## Truthmatters

they are racist.

racist don't think logically


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont have enough money on your own. It would come out of your tax dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know. And it is morons like delt4, that think we should pay for all of eternity, even though we did not do the enslaving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one should pay for eternity. Pay what you (the US) owes based on the 40 acres and a mule promise and move on. Isnt that what people say about Blacks and slavery?
Click to expand...


No such promise was made.

Facts are a bitch.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you are lying. I brought them up as a precedent. I never said they were the same thing. You tried to make that argument, failed, and proved how stupid you are. Sorry clown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not a precedent you idiot. It had nothing to do with slavery or even close.
> 
> prec·e·dent
> noun
> noun: precedent; plural noun: precedents
> /&#712;presid(&#601nt/
> 1. an earlier event or action that is regarded as an example or guide to be considered in subsequent similar circumstances.
> 
> The two events aren't similar under any circumstance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a hard time with comprehension dont you?
Click to expand...


No, but you obviously have a hard time with words and their definitions.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> they are racist.
> 
> racist don't think logically



Was Thomas Jefferson a racist? He did own slaves.


----------



## Unkotare

If these supposed reparations were to go to the heirs of slaves (none of the damaged parties still being alive) it would prove problematic to say the least to identify exactly who constitutes said heirs. Surely no direct offspring of the former slaves are still living, and those who might claim some degree of relation would be great in number indeed. Even very generous reparations would amount to a pittance once fully distributed to all those with a claim, and would of course include many people who are not 'black.'

Then there is the question of fairness in using federal resources that rightly belong as well to Americans whose families - like mine - were nowhere near America during slavery or even long after.

Immediately after the ratification of the 13th Amendment it would have been a good idea, but it seems too much time has passed for it to be a practical consideration at this point.


----------



## Truthmatters

yeap he was a racist.

our society has grown.

well except for you and your racist buddies


----------



## Libertarianman

Jefferson was no such thing! Slaves were commonplace, but was it right? No, but, at the time, they fought for slave rights, but, as little know, that is looked over


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know. And it is morons like delt4, that think we should pay for all of eternity, even though we did not do the enslaving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one should pay for eternity. Pay what you (the US) owes based on the 40 acres and a mule promise and move on. Isnt that what people say about Blacks and slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No such promise was made.
> 
> Facts are a bitch.
Click to expand...


Yes it was though. See Sherman's Special Field Orders, No. 15

Sherman's Special Field Orders, No. 15 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The orders were issued following Sherman's March to the Sea. They were intended to address the immediate problem of dealing with the tens of thousands of black refugees who had joined Sherman's march in search of protection and sustenance, and "to assure the harmony of action in the area of operations".


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are racist.
> 
> racist don't think logically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was Thomas Jefferson a racist? He did own slaves.
Click to expand...


Yes he was a racist. You can't own slaves and not be a racist. Damn. You cant possibly be this dumb.


----------



## koshergrl

Truthmatters said:


> they are racist.
> 
> racist don't think logically


 
I take it you're racist then.


----------



## Nate

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one should pay for eternity. Pay what you (the US) owes based on the 40 acres and a mule promise and move on. Isnt that what people say about Blacks and slavery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No such promise was made.
> 
> Facts are a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it was though. See Sherman's Special Field Orders, No. 15
> 
> Sherman's Special Field Orders, No. 15 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orders were issued following Sherman's March to the Sea. They were intended to address the immediate problem of dealing with the tens of thousands of black refugees who had joined Sherman's march in search of protection and sustenance, and "to assure the harmony of action in the area of operations".
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


For the fifth time... He didn't have the authority to issue an order like this and Pres. Johnson revoked it. Also, it wasn't supposed to be permanent;

A letter from Sherman;


> The Hon. E. M. Stanton, Secretary of War, came to Savannah soon after its occupation by the forces under my command, and conferred freely with me as to the best methods to provide for the vast number of negroes who had followed the army from the interior of Georgia, as also for those who had already congregated on the islands near Hilton Head, and were still coming into our lines. We agreed perfectly that the young and able-bodied men should be enlisted as soldiers, or employed by the Quartermaster in the necessary work of unloading ships, and for other army purposes. But this left on our hands the old and feeble, the women and children, who had necessarily to be fed by the United States. Mr. Stanton summoned a large number of the old negroes mostly preachers with whom he had long conference, of which he took down notes. After the conference he was satisfied the negroes could, with some little aid from the United States, by means of the abandoned plantations on the Sea Islands and along the navigable waters take care of themselves. He requested me to draw up a plan that would be uniform and practicable. I made the rough draft and we went over it very carefully. Mr. Stanton making many changes, and the present Orders No. 15 resulted and were made public.
> 
> *I know of course we could not convey title to land and merely provided possessory titles to be good so long as war and military power lasted. I merely aimed to make provision for the negroes who were absolutely dependent on us, leaving the value of their possessions to be determined by after events or legislation.*
> 
> At that time, January, 1865, it will be remembered that the tone of the people of the South was very defiant, and no one could foretell when the period of war would cease. Therefore I did not contemplate that event as being so near at hand.
> Forty Acres and a Mule | Teachinghistory.org



Gen. Sherman didn't do this to help but to rid himself of those who couldn't fight.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> yeap he was a racist.
> 
> our society has grown.
> 
> well except for you and your racist buddies



I notice you removed his quote from you sig line and replaced it with a quote from a Brit.


----------



## Truthmatters

koshergrl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are racist.
> 
> racist don't think logically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you're racist then.
Click to expand...


well you have always been really stupid so you would likely think that


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeap he was a racist.
> 
> our society has grown.
> 
> well except for you and your racist buddies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you removed his quote from you sig line and replaced it with a quote from a Brit.
Click to expand...


have you gone insane?


----------



## Truthmatters

read my entire sig idiot


----------



## Asclepias

Nate said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No such promise was made.
> 
> Facts are a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was though. See Sherman's Special Field Orders, No. 15
> 
> Sherman's Special Field Orders, No. 15 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For the fifth time... He didn't have the authority to issue an order like this and Pres. Johnson revoked it. Also, it wasn't supposed to be permanent;
> 
> A letter from Sherman;
> 
> 
> 
> The Hon. E. M. Stanton, Secretary of War, came to Savannah soon after its occupation by the forces under my command, and conferred freely with me as to the best methods to provide for the vast number of negroes who had followed the army from the interior of Georgia, as also for those who had already congregated on the islands near Hilton Head, and were still coming into our lines. We agreed perfectly that the young and able-bodied men should be enlisted as soldiers, or employed by the Quartermaster in the necessary work of unloading ships, and for other army purposes. But this left on our hands the old and feeble, the women and children, who had necessarily to be fed by the United States. Mr. Stanton summoned a large number of the old negroes mostly preachers with whom he had long conference, of which he took down notes. After the conference he was satisfied the negroes could, with some little aid from the United States, by means of the abandoned plantations on the Sea Islands and along the navigable waters take care of themselves. He requested me to draw up a plan that would be uniform and practicable. I made the rough draft and we went over it very carefully. Mr. Stanton making many changes, and the present Orders No. 15 resulted and were made public.
> 
> *I know of course we could not convey title to land and merely provided &#8220;possessory&#8221; titles to be good so long as war and military power lasted. I merely aimed to make provision for the negroes who were absolutely dependent on us, leaving the value of their possessions to be determined by after events or legislation.*
> 
> At that time, January, 1865, it will be remembered that the tone of the people of the South was very defiant, and no one could foretell when the period of war would cease. Therefore I did not contemplate that event as being so near at hand.
> Forty Acres and a Mule | Teachinghistory.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gen. Sherman didn't do this to help but to rid himself of those who couldn't fight.
Click to expand...


I dont care what his intentions were or if he was authorized. Thats the problem of the US government. He made the promise and I am saying reparations should be paid bases off that promise.  Its really not that difficult of a concept to grasp.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one should pay for eternity. Pay what you (the US) owes based on the 40 acres and a mule promise and move on. Isnt that what people say about Blacks and slavery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No such promise was made.
> 
> Facts are a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it was though. See Sherman's Special Field Orders, No. 15
> 
> Sherman's Special Field Orders, No. 15 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orders were issued following Sherman's March to the Sea. They were intended to address the immediate problem of dealing with the tens of thousands of black refugees who had joined Sherman's march in search of protection and sustenance, and "to assure the harmony of action in the area of operations".
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


A field order isn't a promise. Here we go again with you no knowing the meanings of words.

The field order was rescinded by the President Andrew Johnson. And there was no mention of a mule in that field order.


----------



## koshergrl

Shouldn't the French be paying reparations to the families from whom they stole slaves?

Wait..they already did. 

So...we are supposed to pay again for the slaves that were already paid for?

This is so confusing.

Do we have to pay for them every year?


----------



## koshergrl

Can we just build some shanties and give them some cornmeal, and in return they can pick cotton? Most are unemployed at this point anyway, gainful employment is a good thing!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are racist.
> 
> racist don't think logically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was Thomas Jefferson a racist? He did own slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes he was a racist. You can't own slaves and not be a racist. Damn. You cant possibly be this dumb.
Click to expand...


So blacks that owned slaves were racist too?


----------



## koshergrl

How about we pay the adult blacks and then take their children into our homes to raise alongside our own children?

Wait...I thought we were trying to get away from that.

This is difficult.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeap he was a racist.
> 
> our society has grown.
> 
> well except for you and your racist buddies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you removed his quote from you sig line and replaced it with a quote from a Brit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> have you gone insane?
Click to expand...


Not yet.


----------



## Truthmatters

so now you want to buy black children?


----------



## Truthmatters

koshergrl said:


> Can we just build some shanties and give them some cornmeal, and in return they can pick cotton? Most are unemployed at this point anyway, gainful employment is a good thing!



Please provide your evidence that most black people are unemployed


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was Thomas Jefferson a racist? He did own slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was a racist. You can't own slaves and not be a racist. Damn. You cant possibly be this dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So blacks that owned slaves were racist too?
Click to expand...


A black person can hate their own race.

look at black republicans


----------



## koshergrl

I've got it..how about we pay those families that we know were sold into slavery, in GOLD necklaces...then they can wear these necklaces, or *collars* in order to show they have already received their reparation. And we'll take their children and make sure they get really good educations, and give them jobs and stuff.

Does that work?


----------



## koshergrl

TM, you're so stupid you aren't even fun.


----------



## Zander

Any slaves still alive today should be paid back wages.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was Thomas Jefferson a racist? He did own slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was a racist. You can't own slaves and not be a racist. Damn. You cant possibly be this dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So blacks that owned slaves were racist too?
Click to expand...


The ones that owned slaves that they were not trying to keep safe from whites were racists.


----------



## Truthmatters

and then any person that can trace their linage to slavery should get those wages handed down to them.


Like the slave owners got to do with the property thay had


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was a racist. You can't own slaves and not be a racist. Damn. You cant possibly be this dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So blacks that owned slaves were racist too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A black person can hate their own race.
> 
> look at black republicans
Click to expand...


Black Republicans hates blacks? You will have to support that with some evidence.

But I bet you won't.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was a racist. You can't own slaves and not be a racist. Damn. You cant possibly be this dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So blacks that owned slaves were racist too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ones that owned slaves that they were not trying to keep safe from whites were racists.
Click to expand...


A simple yes would have sufficed.


----------



## Truthmatters

koshergrl said:


> I've got it..how about we pay those families that we know were sold into slavery, in GOLD necklaces...then they can wear these necklaces, or *collars* in order to show they have already received their reparation. And we'll take their children and make sure they get really good educations, and give them jobs and stuff.
> 
> Does that work?



so you want to BUY black children?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> and then* any person that can trace their linage *to slavery should get those wages handed down to them.
> 
> 
> Like the slave owners got to do with the property thay had



Good luck with that.


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So blacks that owned slaves were racist too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that owned slaves that they were not trying to keep safe from whites were racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A simple yes would have sufficed.
Click to expand...


you stopping being a fucking racist would suffice too


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Zander said:


> Any slaves still alive today should be paid back wages.



Now I could agree with that.


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> and then* any person that can trace their linage *to slavery should get those wages handed down to them.
> 
> 
> Like the slave owners got to do with the property thay had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


OK how about we take all lands of people who had it handed down to them from a slave owner and give it to black people?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

The poll shows 2 people "for" reparations. One is Delta4, the other I'm guessing is Aclepias (sp).


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that owned slaves that they were not trying to keep safe from whites were racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple yes would have sufficed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you stopping being a fucking racist would suffice too
Click to expand...


Can't stop what never started.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> and then* any person that can trace their linage *to slavery should get those wages handed down to them.
> 
> 
> Like the slave owners got to do with the property thay had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK how about we take all lands of people who had it handed down to them from a slave owner and give it to black people?
Click to expand...


Why would you want to do that?


----------



## koshergrl

Warrior102 said:


> Slavery was legal in the United States. You murdering fucking Libberhoids would have supported it back then - just like you support murdering millions of babies each and every day via legal abortion.
> Shut the fuck up and quit fucking whining about blacks who have been dead for 200+ years. Focus on the innocents you fuckers are in support of killing today.
> 
> Asswipes.


 
Exactly.

Liberals fought long and hard to keep slaves. They're still fighting today! Just look at them..they still want to give blacks money in order to guarantee their dependence and their vote.

Paying them NOW for what they went through THEN is just another form of slavery. 

But it doesn't matter, I'm out of it. My family fought for the Union to free slaves, and Republicans have never been slave owners. If we're to pay black people, the people who pay them should be the ones who kept them as slaves.

Democrats. Cough it up, loons.


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK how about we take all lands of people who had it handed down to them from a slave owner and give it to black people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you want to do that?
Click to expand...


why should their decedants get to profit off of slavery?


----------



## Truthmatters

how many black babies were starved to death by slave owners?


----------



## Libertarianman

Truthmatters said:


> how many black babies were starved to death by slave owners?



About as many as the people killed by gun laws... I am against slavery of course, I am not racist, but the owners would not kill...torture maybe


----------



## koshergrl

Oh you mean Democrat slave owners?

How many are killed today in Democrat-funded abortion clinics?

I'm with you,. TDM...go after the Dems. They should pay for what they've done to the black people of this country.


----------



## Warrior102

Truthmatters said:


> and then any person that can trace their linage to slavery should get those wages handed down to them.



I'm Polish/Jewish.

If I can trace my "lineage" back to the Germans who gassed 4 million of us in WW2 can I get a check too, numb-nuts?

Fucking idiot...


----------



## koshergrl

Lots of white people are the descendants of slaves...I want to be reparated.

And all Jews are descendants of slaves...Egypt must pay.


----------



## koshergrl

Indians kept white slaves, too...they need to pay up.


----------



## Libertarianman

I have Italian/Irish heritage with some German and English... Do I get a check for emotional distress from my drinker ancestors and pasta makers and Naxis?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK how about we take all lands of people who had it handed down to them from a slave owner and give it to black people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you want to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why should their decedants get to profit off of slavery?
Click to expand...


Profit? They lost money. They bought the slaves then had to set them free. They're out their purchase money.


----------



## Truthmatters

sure go get it from them.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> how many black babies were starved to death by slave owners?



None.


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you want to do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why should their decedants get to profit off of slavery?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Profit? They lost money. They bought the slaves then had to set them free. They're out their purchase money.
Click to expand...


but they got to keep everything the life times full of labor that salves were forced to give them


----------



## Truthmatters

with that they amassed great wealth.

then they passed it down to the next generation who owned no slaves


----------



## Warrior102

And to keep slavery/black hate up and running after the Civil War - the DEMOCRATS --- yes the DEMOCRATS --- founded/created the KKK. 


Next ??


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> sure go get it from them.



They're not the ones crying about the past.


----------



## Truthmatters

Give what they have to people whop can prove slave linage


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure go get it from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not the ones crying about the past.
Click to expand...


fuck crying this is about not profiting off the slavery of human beings.


these decendents would have never had this property without free slave labor


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> why should their decedants get to profit off of slavery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Profit? They lost money. They bought the slaves then had to set them free. They're out their purchase money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but they got to keep everything the life times full of labor that salves were forced to give them
Click to expand...


That's what happens when you are the major investor. You reap the rewards.


----------



## koshergrl

Only the people who have amassed great wealth on the backs of slaves should be forced to pay.

Sadly, most of those people lost everything during the Civil War.

So let's just make the democrats pay. It's their fault anyway.


----------



## R.D.

Truthmatters said:


> how many black babies were starved to death by slave owners?



You want dead babies to get money?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Give what they have to people whop can prove slave linage



You want to punish everyone for the sins of a few?


----------



## Truthmatters

ah ha


your true nature shows.

crime is not supposed to pay huh.

slavery is a crime 


they are still profiting from a crime done long ago.

did we let the Nazis keep their plunder?


----------



## Truthmatters

When we find Nazi plunder do we give it to the Nazi decendents or to the desendants of the people it was stolen from?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure go get it from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not the ones crying about the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck crying this is about not profiting off the slavery of human beings.
> 
> 
> these decendents would have never had this property without free slave labor
Click to expand...


The land came before the slaves, not after or because of.

You should look at the reason for having slaves. Yes it was profitable, that's kind of the point.


----------



## Truthmatters

What you people are suggesting is we should give it to the progeny of the Nazis who stole it and not to the progeny of the people who had it stolen from them by the Nazis.

Pretty fucking evil of you people


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So blacks that owned slaves were racist too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that owned slaves that they were not trying to keep safe from whites were racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A simple yes would have sufficed.
Click to expand...


A simple yes would have avoided the fact that free blacks bought their families but could not free them according to law. Something you racists like to use in your claims that lots of Blacks owned black slaves.


----------



## Truthmatters

because you are in possession of stolen property that does not make it yours by default huh


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> ah ha
> 
> 
> your true nature shows.
> 
> crime is not supposed to pay huh.
> 
> slavery is a crime
> 
> 
> they are still profiting from a crime done long ago.
> 
> did we let the Nazis keep their plunder?



Actually is was perfectly legal.


----------



## koshergrl

Truthmatters said:


> ah ha
> 
> 
> your true nature shows.
> 
> crime is not supposed to pay huh.
> 
> slavery is a crime
> 
> 
> they are still profiting from a crime done long ago.
> 
> did we let the Nazis keep their plunder?


 
Let's have some names, TDM. WHO is profiting today from slavery 200 years ago?

I'm all atwitter to see what you come up with.

Make sure you provide names and show us exactly how the income can be attributed to slavery, in what way...


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> because you are in possession of stolen property that does not make it yours by default huh



Prove they were stolen.


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're not the ones crying about the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck crying this is about not profiting off the slavery of human beings.
> 
> 
> these decendents would have never had this property without free slave labor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The land came before the slaves, not after or because of.
> 
> You should look at the reason for having slaves. Yes it was profitable, that's kind of the point.
Click to expand...


and with the profit from slave wages they bought more land and more slaves.


It was a profit thing fool.



give back the stolen property


----------



## koshergrl

Truthmatters said:


> because you are in possession of stolen property that does not make it yours by default huh


 
_What_ stolen property? The slaves? Are you referring to them as *stolen property*?

Why yes, I think you are...


----------



## koshergrl

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck crying this is about not profiting off the slavery of human beings.
> 
> 
> these decendents would have never had this property without free slave labor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land came before the slaves, not after or because of.
> 
> You should look at the reason for having slaves. Yes it was profitable, that's kind of the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and with the profit from slave wages they bought more land and more slaves.
> 
> 
> It was a profit thing fool.
> 
> 
> 
> give back the stolen property
Click to expand...


----------



## Nate

Truthmatters said:


> ah ha
> 
> 
> your true nature shows.
> 
> crime is not supposed to pay huh.
> 
> slavery is a crime
> 
> 
> *they are still profiting from a crime done long ago.*
> 
> did we let the Nazis keep their plunder?



Who? Be specific now for if you're going to throw something like that out there than you must have a list of these profiteers! From what I gather anybody living in the States can thank what they have from the sweat of our forefathers! The African slaves, Irish indentured servants, no wage earning Chinese, Korean sweatshop workers, etc.


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> because you are in possession of stolen property that does not make it yours by default huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove they were stolen.
Click to expand...


easy to do


did you receive property that was passed down to you from someone who owned slaves ?

then you have to forfit it to pay the decendents of slaves.

we didn't let the Nazi give stolen property to their kids did we?


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Profit? They lost money. They bought the slaves then had to set them free. They're out their purchase money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but they got to keep everything the life times full of labor that salves were forced to give them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you are the major investor. You reap the rewards.
Click to expand...




ah ha


your true nature shows.

crime is not supposed to pay huh.

slavery is a crime 


they are still profiting from a crime done long ago.

did we let the Nazis keep their plunder?


----------



## Immanuel

Libertarianman said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libertarianman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull crap... It isn't my fault...I did not do it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immaterial! As a victim of liberal think, you are responsible and must suffer the consequences.  You are for personal responsibility, aren't you?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One must be responsible, yes, but only for their own actions, but the question you ask is shook we be responsible for what we don't do... The answer I possess is no, but we are each entitled to our own opinion, although mine is right, at least on this subject...
Click to expand...


I had hoped you would read the sarcasm in my post. I am not certain that you did.  Either way, I hope I am passing it along now. 

Immie


----------



## Asclepias

Nate said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah ha
> 
> 
> your true nature shows.
> 
> crime is not supposed to pay huh.
> 
> slavery is a crime
> 
> 
> *they are still profiting from a crime done long ago.*
> 
> did we let the Nazis keep their plunder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Be specific now for if you're going to throw something like that out there than you must have a list of these profiteers! From what I gather anybody living in the States can thank what they have from the sweat of our forefathers! The African slaves, Irish indentured servants, no wage earning Chinese, Korean sweatshop workers, etc.
Click to expand...


Anyone who's family made economic gains or benefited from slavery. You dont have to be specific. The fact is that there is a economic and academic discrepancy due to slavery and Jim Crow. A white AA if you will. Your forefathers had 400 years to build a legacy while Blacks were held back. We have only had a halfway inclusion due to AA.


----------



## koshergrl

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> because you are in possession of stolen property that does not make it yours by default huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove they were stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> easy to do
> 
> 
> did you receive property that was passed down to you from someone who owned slaves ?
> 
> then you have to forfit it to pay the decendents of slaves.
> 
> we didn't let the Nazi give stolen property to their kids did we?
Click to expand...


----------



## koshergrl

Asclepias said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah ha
> 
> 
> your true nature shows.
> 
> crime is not supposed to pay huh.
> 
> slavery is a crime
> 
> 
> *they are still profiting from a crime done long ago.*
> 
> did we let the Nazis keep their plunder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Be specific now for if you're going to throw something like that out there than you must have a list of these profiteers! From what I gather anybody living in the States can thank what they have from the sweat of our forefathers! The African slaves, Irish indentured servants, no wage earning Chinese, Korean sweatshop workers, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who's family made economic gains or benefited from slavery. You dont have to be specific. The fact is that there is a economic and academic discrepancy due to slavery and Jim Crow. A white AA if you will. Your forefathers had 400 years to build a legacy while Blacks were held back. We have only had a halfway inclusion due to AA.
Click to expand...

 
Lol.


----------



## koshergrl

My forefathers weren't even in this country 400 years ago, so shut the fuck up, buckwheat.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that owned slaves that they were not trying to keep safe from whites were racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple yes would have sufficed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A simple yes would have avoided the fact that free blacks bought their families but could not free them according to law. Something you racists like to use in your claims that lots of Blacks owned black slaves.
Click to expand...


There was no law saying you couldn't free slaves. Nice try though. Although there was a law (Fugitive Slave Act of 1850) regarding runaway slaves. 

And yes quite a few blacks did own slaves. As a matter of fact in Louisiana, the largest slave holder was black.

In 1860 there were at least six Negroes in Louisiana who owned 65 or more slaves The largest number, 152 slaves, were owned by the widow C. Richards and her son P.C. Richards, who owned a large sugar cane plantation. Another Negro slave magnate in Louisiana, with over 100 slaves, was Antoine Dubuclet, a sugar planter whose estate was valued at (in 1860 dollars) $264,000 (3). That year, the mean wealth of southern white men was $3,978 (4). 

Source


----------



## R.D.

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> because you are in possession of stolen property that does not make it yours by default huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove they were stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> easy to do
> 
> 
> did you receive property that was passed down to you from someone who owned slaves ?
> 
> then you have to forfit it to pay the decendents of slaves.
> 
> we didn't let the Nazi give stolen property to their kids did we?
Click to expand...


So you rent from a descendent of slaves?


----------



## Truthmatters

Now think for awhile you cons.

VERY FEW black people support reparations.


yet they logically could.


when will you give black people credit?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> What you people are suggesting is we should give it to the progeny of the Nazis who stole it and not to the progeny of the people who had it stolen from them by the Nazis.
> 
> Pretty fucking evil of you people



Stay on topic. This thread is about slavery reparations


----------



## Publius1787

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck crying this is about not profiting off the slavery of human beings.
> 
> 
> these decendents would have never had this property without free slave labor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land came before the slaves, not after or because of.
> 
> You should look at the reason for having slaves. Yes it was profitable, that's kind of the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and with the profit from slave wages they bought more land and more slaves.
> 
> 
> It was a profit thing fool.
> 
> 
> 
> give back the stolen property
Click to expand...


Your right! We should give the Indians back their land, The Arabs should give north Africa back to the Africans, Britain, France, Italy, Japan, China, and Germany should be broken back into their pre unification kingdoms, and Pluto should be readmitted as a planet!


----------



## koshergrl

TDM doesn't know who pays her rent.

She's living in subsidized housing and gets a retard SSI check every month.


----------



## koshergrl

Publius1787 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The land came before the slaves, not after or because of.
> 
> You should look at the reason for having slaves. Yes it was profitable, that's kind of the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the profit from slave wages they bought more land and more slaves.
> 
> 
> It was a profit thing fool.
> 
> 
> 
> give back the stolen property
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your right! We should give the Indians back their land, The Arabs should give north Africa back to the Africans, Britain, France, Italy, Japan, China, and Germany should be broken back into their pre unification kingdoms, and Pluto should be readmitted as a planet!
Click to expand...

 
The Indians didn't own land. That's the funny thing. In fact,t hey thought they were putting one over on whites when they took $$ for what they thought couldn't be *owned*.

Boy were they wrong.


----------



## Truthmatters

SO I GUESS THAT IS A WIN FOR ME 


they started doing the "your a poopy pants" dance 


I win


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck crying this is about not profiting off the slavery of human beings.
> 
> 
> these decendents would have never had this property without free slave labor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The land came before the slaves, not after or because of.
> 
> You should look at the reason for having slaves. Yes it was profitable, that's kind of the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and with the profit from slave wages they bought more land and more slaves.
> 
> 
> It was a profit thing fool.
> 
> 
> 
> give back the stolen property
Click to expand...


Slaves didn't earn a wage, otherwise they would have been called employees and not slaves.


----------



## R.D.

Truthmatters said:


> Now think for awhile you cons.
> 
> VERY FEW black people support reparations.
> 
> 
> yet they logically could.
> 
> 
> when will you give black people credit?



Re-read that dummy.

It's you not giving them credit.


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> My forefathers weren't even in this country 400 years ago, so shut the fuck up, buckwheat.



If you are a citizen you pay taxes. Thats what you signed up for when you became a citizen. The taxes you pay would got to paying off that debt. Move back to where ever your people are from if you are not ok with it. Looks like I'm still talking doesnt it? That must have rustled your Jimmies.


----------



## Truthmatters

truthmatters said:


> now think for awhile you cons.
> 
> Very few black people support reparations.
> 
> 
> Yet they logically could.
> 
> 
> When will you give black people credit?



think!!!!!!!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> because you are in possession of stolen property that does not make it yours by default huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove they were stolen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> easy to do
> 
> 
> did you receive property that was passed down to you from someone who owned slaves ?
> 
> then you have to forfit it to pay the decendents of slaves.
> 
> we didn't let the Nazi give stolen property to their kids did we?
Click to expand...


Nope and you can't prove that I did.

Again stay on topic.

Next!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> but they got to keep everything the life times full of labor that salves were forced to give them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you are the major investor. You reap the rewards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah ha
> 
> 
> your true nature shows.
> 
> crime is not supposed to pay huh.
> 
> slavery is a crime
> 
> 
> they are still profiting from a crime done long ago.
> 
> did we let the Nazis keep their plunder?
Click to expand...


Nope slavery was not a crime.


----------



## koshergrl

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My forefathers weren't even in this country 400 years ago, so shut the fuck up, buckwheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a citizen you pay taxes. Thats what you signed up for when you became a citizen. The taxes you pay would got to paying off that debt. Move back to where ever your people are from if you are not ok with it. Looks like I'm still talking doesnt it? That must have rustled your Jimmies.
Click to expand...

 
Oh that works both ways.

As citizens, blacks pay taxes as well. If they don't like it, they should move back to where their people are from if they aren't okay with it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Now think for awhile you cons.
> 
> VERY FEW black people support reparations.
> 
> 
> yet they logically could.
> 
> 
> when will you give black people credit?



When credit is due.


----------



## Pop23

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about THIS?
> Every black child who can get a certain grade average gets free college?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not every one should go to college, not even white kids.
> 
> How about treating all children black, brown, yellow, red or white exactly the same?
Click to expand...


That's just silly, you can't buy votes that way.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My forefathers weren't even in this country 400 years ago, so shut the fuck up, buckwheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a citizen you pay taxes. Thats what you signed up for when you became a citizen. The taxes you pay would got to paying off that debt. Move back to where ever your people are from if you are not ok with it. Looks like I'm still talking doesnt it? That must have rustled your Jimmies.
Click to expand...


I was wondering which one of you was buckwheat.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> A simple yes would have sufficed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple yes would have avoided the fact that free blacks bought their families but could not free them according to law. Something you racists like to use in your claims that lots of Blacks owned black slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no law saying you couldn't free slaves. Nice try though. Although there was a law (Fugitive Slave Act of 1850) regarding runaway slaves.
> 
> And yes quite a few blacks did own slaves. As a matter of fact in Louisiana, the largest slave holder was black.
> 
> In 1860 there were at least six Negroes in Louisiana who owned 65 or more slaves The largest number, 152 slaves, were owned by the widow C. Richards and her son P.C. Richards, who owned a large sugar cane plantation. Another Negro slave magnate in Louisiana, with over 100 slaves, was Antoine Dubuclet, a sugar planter whose estate was valued at (in 1860 dollars) $264,000 (3). That year, the mean wealth of southern white men was $3,978 (4).
> 
> Source
Click to expand...


You  cant be that stupid can you?

Slave codes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Alabama, 1833, section 32 - "Any free person of color who shall write for any slave a pass or free paper, on conviction thereof, shall receive for every such offense, thirty-nine lashes on the bare back, and leave the state of Alabama within thirty days thereafter..



Now thats just the written law. Wanna guess what would happen to the freed slave?


----------



## Truthmatters

Pop23 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about THIS?
> Every black child who can get a certain grade average gets free college?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not every one should go to college, not even white kids.
> 
> How about treating all children black, brown, yellow, red or white exactly the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just silly, you can't buy votes that way.
Click to expand...


fuck you lying old ass you racist


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My forefathers weren't even in this country 400 years ago, so shut the fuck up, buckwheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a citizen you pay taxes. Thats what you signed up for when you became a citizen. The taxes you pay would got to paying off that debt. Move back to where ever your people are from if you are not ok with it. Looks like I'm still talking doesnt it? That must have rustled your Jimmies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering which one of you was buckwheat.
Click to expand...


fucking racist


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now think for awhile you cons.
> 
> VERY FEW black people support reparations.
> 
> 
> yet they logically could.
> 
> 
> when will you give black people credit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When credit is due.
Click to expand...


racist


----------



## Truthmatters

koshergrl said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> and with the profit from slave wages they bought more land and more slaves.
> 
> 
> It was a profit thing fool.
> 
> 
> 
> give back the stolen property
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your right! We should give the Indians back their land, The Arabs should give north Africa back to the Africans, Britain, France, Italy, Japan, China, and Germany should be broken back into their pre unification kingdoms, and Pluto should be readmitted as a planet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Indians didn't own land. That's the funny thing. In fact,t hey thought they were putting one over on whites when they took $$ for what they thought couldn't be *owned*.
> 
> Boy were they wrong.
Click to expand...


rent?


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My forefathers weren't even in this country 400 years ago, so shut the fuck up, buckwheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a citizen you pay taxes. Thats what you signed up for when you became a citizen. The taxes you pay would got to paying off that debt. Move back to where ever your people are from if you are not ok with it. Looks like I'm still talking doesnt it? That must have rustled your Jimmies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh that works both ways.
> 
> As citizens, blacks pay taxes as well. If they don't like it, they should move back to where their people are from if they aren't okay with it.
Click to expand...


No one is complaining about taxes. *You* are complaining about your tax money going to pay reparations. Stay with me here.  If you dont like it take your ass back to where you came from....willingly.


----------



## Nate

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a citizen you pay taxes. Thats what you signed up for when you became a citizen. The taxes you pay would got to paying off that debt. Move back to where ever your people are from if you are not ok with it. Looks like I'm still talking doesnt it? That must have rustled your Jimmies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that works both ways.
> 
> As citizens, blacks pay taxes as well. If they don't like it, they should move back to where their people are from if they aren't okay with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is complaining about taxes. *You* are complaining about your tax money going to pay reparations. Stay with me here.  If you dont like it take your ass back to where you came from....willingly.
Click to expand...


So if taxes were used to pay reparations how will we pay for the police dept., fire dept., and every other fed/state government dept.?


----------



## Asclepias

Nate said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that works both ways.
> 
> As citizens, blacks pay taxes as well. If they don't like it, they should move back to where their people are from if they aren't okay with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is complaining about taxes. *You* are complaining about your tax money going to pay reparations. Stay with me here.  If you dont like it take your ass back to where you came from....willingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if taxes were used to pay reparations how will we pay for the police dept., fire dept., and every other fed/state government dept.?
Click to expand...


Like we pay for unexpected wars. Print it. No one had a problem paying the Japanese. Cough up my due with interest goddammit.


----------



## Publius1787

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now think for awhile you cons.
> 
> VERY FEW black people support reparations.
> 
> 
> yet they logically could.
> 
> 
> when will you give black people credit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When credit is due.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> racist
Click to expand...


I don't think reparations is all that bad of an idea! First, We need to calculate the average African American income and subtract the average West African income. After that we should bill them for the difference. That way they could make the same amount as they could have had they not been enslaved!

Allow me to demonstrate. 

The average yearly income for African Americans is $33,460
The average yearly income for each person in West Africa is $309 

How much the Average African American owes to slavery
$33,460 - $309 = $33,151.00

The way I see it they each owe $33,151 a year. Hmmmm they can pay in cash, check, or credit/debit card. EBT Is not an option! 


BlackDemographics.com | INCOME
News & Broadcast - West Africa: Facts and Figures


----------



## Asclepias

Publius1787 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> When credit is due.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think reparations is all that bad of an idea! First, We need to calculate the average African American income and subtract the average West African income. After that we should bill them for the difference. That way they could make the same amount as they could have had they not been enslaved!
> 
> Allow me to demonstrate.
> 
> The average yearly income for African Americans is $33,460
> The average yearly income for each person in West Africa is $309
> 
> How much the Average African American owes to slavery
> $33,460 - $309 = $33,151.00
> 
> The way I see it they each owe $33,151 a year. Hmmmm they can pay in cash, check, or credit/debit card. EBT Is not an option!
> 
> 
> BlackDemographics.com | INCOME
> News & Broadcast - West Africa: Facts and Figures
Click to expand...


Thats recycled. Get some new material.


----------



## Unkotare

Typically stupid nonsense from Pubic1787.


----------



## Immanuel

Pop23 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about THIS?
> Every black child who can get a certain grade average gets free college?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not every one should go to college, not even white kids.
> 
> How about treating all children black, brown, yellow, red or white exactly the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just silly, you can't buy votes that way.
Click to expand...


Based on the moronic response you got, I think you struck a nerve.

Immie


----------



## Truthmatters

Immanuel said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every one should go to college, not even white kids.
> 
> How about treating all children black, brown, yellow, red or white exactly the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just silly, you can't buy votes that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on the moronic response you got, I think you struck a nerve.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


your a terrible person


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now think for awhile you cons.
> 
> VERY FEW black people support reparations.
> 
> 
> yet they logically could.
> 
> 
> when will you give black people credit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When credit is due.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> racist
Click to expand...


Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## Pop23

Truthmatters said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's just silly, you can't buy votes that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the moronic response you got, I think you struck a nerve.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your a terrible person
Click to expand...


If you disagree with TM you are a racist by default, but also smarter than her, also by default. 

Just sayin


----------



## Asclepias

Pop23 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the moronic response you got, I think you struck a nerve.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your a terrible person
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you disagree with TM you are a racist by default, but also smarter than her, also by default.
> 
> Just sayin
Click to expand...


TM is by far brighter than any of these clowns.  I cant imagine how much they darken the lives of everyone around them.


----------



## Zander

This is really not a problem. Please send all of the people that are still alive and were slaves in the USA prior to 1865 to my house. I will personally pay them reparations.


----------



## Pop23

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> your a terrible person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you disagree with TM you are a racist by default, but also smarter than her, also by default.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TM is by far brighter than any of these clowns.  I cant imagine how much they darken the lives of everyone around them.
Click to expand...


Lol, the burnt out lightbulb is as bright!


----------



## Nate

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> your a terrible person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you disagree with TM you are a racist by default, but also smarter than her, also by default.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TM is by far brighter than any of these clowns.  I cant imagine how much they darken the lives of everyone around them.
Click to expand...


You discredit yourself saying something like that Asclepias... Many of these posters on this thread have opposite beliefs than yours but at least they make points that you can argue. Truthmatters rarely brings anything relevant to a discussion.


----------



## Truthmatters

Pop23 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the moronic response you got, I think you struck a nerve.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your a terrible person
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you disagree with TM you are a racist by default, but also smarter than her, also by default.
> 
> Just sayin
Click to expand...


no there are racist that exist.


Im just pointing out these brain dead fucks for all to see.

Proper labeling is not a crime


----------



## koshergrl

Asceplis and TDM.

Now there's an alliance I didn't see coming, though probably I should have.

You guys need to grab duhs and make it a trio.

I'll bet right now they're in PM and syphillis is trying to figure out what the hell TDM is talking about and wondering if it's too late to block her.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A simple yes would have avoided the fact that free blacks bought their families but could not free them according to law. Something you racists like to use in your claims that lots of Blacks owned black slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no law saying you couldn't free slaves. Nice try though. Although there was a law (Fugitive Slave Act of 1850) regarding runaway slaves.
> 
> And yes quite a few blacks did own slaves. As a matter of fact in Louisiana, the largest slave holder was black.
> 
> In 1860 there were at least six Negroes in Louisiana who owned 65 or more slaves The largest number, 152 slaves, were owned by the widow C. Richards and her son P.C. Richards, who owned a large sugar cane plantation. Another Negro slave magnate in Louisiana, with over 100 slaves, was Antoine Dubuclet, a sugar planter whose estate was valued at (in 1860 dollars) $264,000 (3). That year, the mean wealth of southern white men was $3,978 (4).
> 
> Source
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You  cant be that stupid can you?
> 
> Slave codes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama, 1833, section 32 - "Any free person of color who shall write for any slave a pass or free paper, on conviction thereof, shall receive for every such offense, thirty-nine lashes on the bare back, and leave the state of Alabama within thirty days thereafter..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now thats just the written law. Wanna guess what would happen to the freed slave?
Click to expand...


One state? Your implication was that no slave owners could free their slaves lawfully. Which is still wrong with the exception of one state.

But as long as we're talking about laws, seems there were laws that protected slaves as well.


----------



## Truthmatters

Nate said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you disagree with TM you are a racist by default, but also smarter than her, also by default.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM is by far brighter than any of these clowns.  I cant imagine how much they darken the lives of everyone around them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You discredit yourself saying something like that Asclepias... Many of these posters on this thread have opposite beliefs than yours but at least they make points that you can argue. Truthmatters rarely brings anything relevant to a discussion.
Click to expand...


please answer why Nazi  decendants didn't get to keep what their families stole from the jews?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a citizen you pay taxes. Thats what you signed up for when you became a citizen. The taxes you pay would got to paying off that debt. Move back to where ever your people are from if you are not ok with it. Looks like I'm still talking doesnt it? That must have rustled your Jimmies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering which one of you was buckwheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fucking racist
Click to expand...


Word still has no power.


----------



## Asclepias

Nate said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you disagree with TM you are a racist by default, but also smarter than her, also by default.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM is by far brighter than any of these clowns.  I cant imagine how much they darken the lives of everyone around them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You discredit yourself saying something like that Asclepias... Many of these posters on this thread have opposite beliefs than yours but at least they make points that you can argue. Truthmatters rarely brings anything relevant to a discussion.
Click to expand...


Not really looking for credit. An opposite belief would be intelligently thought out. That I have no issue with. Racist comments discredit the assumption they even have valid thoughts.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> your a terrible person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you disagree with TM you are a racist by default, but also smarter than her, also by default.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TM is by far brighter than any of these clowns.  I cant imagine how much they darken the lives of everyone around them.
Click to expand...


You lost what was left of your credibility with that statement.


----------



## Nate

Truthmatters said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> TM is by far brighter than any of these clowns.  I cant imagine how much they darken the lives of everyone around them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You discredit yourself saying something like that Asclepias... Many of these posters on this thread have opposite beliefs than yours but at least they make points that you can argue. Truthmatters rarely brings anything relevant to a discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> please answer why Nazi  decendants didn't get to keep what their families stole from the jews?
Click to expand...


I'm still waiting for you to tell me who these profiteers are...


----------



## Truthmatters

Nazis asshole


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no law saying you couldn't free slaves. Nice try though. Although there was a law (Fugitive Slave Act of 1850) regarding runaway slaves.
> 
> And yes quite a few blacks did own slaves. As a matter of fact in Louisiana, the largest slave holder was black.
> 
> In 1860 there were at least six Negroes in Louisiana who owned 65 or more slaves The largest number, 152 slaves, were owned by the widow C. Richards and her son P.C. Richards, who owned a large sugar cane plantation. Another Negro slave magnate in Louisiana, with over 100 slaves, was Antoine Dubuclet, a sugar planter whose estate was valued at (in 1860 dollars) $264,000 (3). That year, the mean wealth of southern white men was $3,978 (4).
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You  cant be that stupid can you?
> 
> Slave codes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama, 1833, section 32 - "Any free person of color who shall write for any slave a pass or free paper, on conviction thereof, shall receive for every such offense, thirty-nine lashes on the bare back, and leave the state of Alabama within thirty days thereafter..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now thats just the written law. Wanna guess what would happen to the freed slave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One state? Your implication was that no slave owners could free their slaves lawfully. Which is still wrong with the exception of one state.
> 
> But as long as we're talking about laws, seems there were laws that protected slaves as well.
Click to expand...


You said there were no laws. Are you stupid or just wrong?


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering which one of you was buckwheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucking racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Word still has no power.
Click to expand...


wanna bet


your society hates you fella.

your the dying breed that this country wants to throw in the trash.


You want everyone to hate black people 


too bad most hate you and your kind instead.

YOU LOST


----------



## Immanuel

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no law saying you couldn't free slaves. Nice try though. Although there was a law (Fugitive Slave Act of 1850) regarding runaway slaves.
> 
> And yes quite a few blacks did own slaves. As a matter of fact in Louisiana, the largest slave holder was black.
> 
> In 1860 there were at least six Negroes in Louisiana who owned 65 or more slaves The largest number, 152 slaves, were owned by the widow C. Richards and her son P.C. Richards, who owned a large sugar cane plantation. Another Negro slave magnate in Louisiana, with over 100 slaves, was Antoine Dubuclet, a sugar planter whose estate was valued at (in 1860 dollars) $264,000 (3). That year, the mean wealth of southern white men was $3,978 (4).
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You  cant be that stupid can you?
> 
> Slave codes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama, 1833, section 32 - "Any free person of color who shall write for any slave a pass or free paper, on conviction thereof, shall receive for every such offense, thirty-nine lashes on the bare back, and leave the state of Alabama within thirty days thereafter..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now thats just the written law. Wanna guess what would happen to the freed slave?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One state? Your implication was that no slave owners could free their slaves lawfully. Which is still wrong with the exception of one state.
> 
> But as long as we're talking about laws, seems there were laws that protected slaves as well.
Click to expand...


Not to mention, the Alabama law only forbids a free person "of color" from freeing a slave.  It does not prevent a slave owner from freeing a slave.  So, it seems that this law does not fully complete Asclepius' statement.

I do not know of any laws that forbade an owner from giving freedom to a slave.  There might be some.

Immie


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you disagree with TM you are a racist by default, but also smarter than her, also by default.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM is by far brighter than any of these clowns.  I cant imagine how much they darken the lives of everyone around them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost what was left of your credibility with that statement.
Click to expand...


I'm devastated you think so.....Ok I'm over it now.


----------



## Toro

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



Sure. 

Anyone who has been enslaved in the US should receive compensation. 

However, the person who has been allegedly enslaved must first file his or her claim in court or some other legal venue.


----------



## Asclepias

Immanuel said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You  cant be that stupid can you?
> 
> Slave codes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats just the written law. Wanna guess what would happen to the freed slave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One state? Your implication was that no slave owners could free their slaves lawfully. Which is still wrong with the exception of one state.
> 
> But as long as we're talking about laws, seems there were laws that protected slaves as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not to mention, the Alabama law only forbids a free person "of color" from freeing a slave.*  It does not prevent a slave owner from freeing a slave.  So, it seems that this law does not fully complete Asclepius' statement.
> 
> I do not know of any laws that forbade an owner from giving freedom to a slave.  There might be some.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Thats whats called moving the goal posts. White racists seem to be good at that all while backpedaling.


----------



## Nate

Post #197.



Nate said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah ha
> 
> 
> your true nature shows.
> 
> crime is not supposed to pay huh.
> 
> slavery is a crime
> 
> 
> *they are still profiting from a crime done long ago.*
> 
> did we let the Nazis keep their plunder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Be specific now for if you're going to throw something like that out there than you must have a list of these profiteers! From what I gather anybody living in the States can thank what they have from the sweat of our forefathers! The African slaves, Irish indentured servants, no wage earning Chinese, Korean sweatshop workers, etc.
Click to expand...


Who are these profiteers still making money from slavery so long ago Truthmatters?


----------



## Publius1787

Nate said:


> Post #197.
> 
> 
> 
> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah ha
> 
> 
> your true nature shows.
> 
> crime is not supposed to pay huh.
> 
> slavery is a crime
> 
> 
> *they are still profiting from a crime done long ago.*
> 
> did we let the Nazis keep their plunder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Be specific now for if you're going to throw something like that out there than you must have a list of these profiteers! From what I gather anybody living in the States can thank what they have from the sweat of our forefathers! The African slaves, Irish indentured servants, no wage earning Chinese, Korean sweatshop workers, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are these profiteers still making money from slavery so long ago Truthmatters?
Click to expand...


I see this subject moving into the direction of "white privilege." Time will tell.


----------



## Truthmatters

Anyone who inherited property that was handed down to them by a slave owner.


its stolen property because it was gained by kidnapping and torturing people through their entire lives.

Nazi children didn't get to keep stolen Jewish treasure


----------



## Asclepias

Toro said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Anyone who has been enslaved in the US should receive compensation.
> 
> However, the person who has been allegedly enslaved must first file his or her claim in court or some other legal venue.
Click to expand...


I will on behalf of my ancestors if you are willing to pay via taxes. I dont want to put too much of a financial burden on you.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You  cant be that stupid can you?
> 
> Slave codes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats just the written law. Wanna guess what would happen to the freed slave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One state? Your implication was that no slave owners could free their slaves lawfully. Which is still wrong with the exception of one state.
> 
> But as long as we're talking about laws, seems there were laws that protected slaves as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said there were no laws. Are you stupid or just wrong?
Click to expand...


I was under the assumption you meant ALL slave owners in ALL states which fall under federal law. The way your statement was written clarifies my assumption.

You should have said ....in one state there was a law that made it unlawful for a black slave owner to free a slave.


----------



## Asclepias

Publius1787 said:


> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #197.
> 
> 
> 
> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who? Be specific now for if you're going to throw something like that out there than you must have a list of these profiteers! From what I gather anybody living in the States can thank what they have from the sweat of our forefathers! The African slaves, Irish indentured servants, no wage earning Chinese, Korean sweatshop workers, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these profiteers still making money from slavery so long ago Truthmatters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see this subject moving into the direction of "white privilege." Time will tell.
Click to expand...


Check the white guy enact history
He sees the Black man with something he wants
He sees the white women admiring
He gets jealous and pouts
He destroys everything in attempt to get what he thinks is his due.
Everyone else thinks he is crazy.

White privilege

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfEtINdmNPA]Office Meeting Room - Intel 2 in 1 Laptop / Ultrabook Convertible | TV Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word still has no power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wanna bet
> 
> 
> your society hates you fella.
> 
> your the dying breed that this country wants to throw in the trash.
> 
> 
> You want everyone to hate black people
> 
> 
> too bad most hate you and your kind instead.
> 
> YOU LOST
Click to expand...


Sure! But are you sure you can risk losing your welfare check?

I didn't know I had a society, is it different than the one you reside in?

Actually my breed grows each passing year.

I don't want anyone to hate anyone.

You speak for most people now? Was there an election I missed where you were named spokesperson for most people?

Damn, I need to get out more.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One state? Your implication was that no slave owners could free their slaves lawfully. Which is still wrong with the exception of one state.
> 
> But as long as we're talking about laws, seems there were laws that protected slaves as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said there were no laws. Are you stupid or just wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was under the assumption you meant ALL slave owners in ALL states which fall under federal law. The way your statement was written clarifies my assumption.
> 
> You should have said ....in one state there was a law that made it unlawful for a black slave owner to free a slave.
Click to expand...


When you assume you ........never mind.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Immanuel said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You  cant be that stupid can you?
> 
> Slave codes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats just the written law. Wanna guess what would happen to the freed slave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One state? Your implication was that no slave owners could free their slaves lawfully. Which is still wrong with the exception of one state.
> 
> But as long as we're talking about laws, seems there were laws that protected slaves as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to mention, the Alabama law only forbids a free person "of color" from freeing a slave.  It does not prevent a slave owner from freeing a slave.  So, it seems that this law does not fully complete Asclepius' statement.
> 
> I do not know of any laws that forbade an owner from giving freedom to a slave.  There might be some.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Well Buckwheat wasn't very clear with his claim. I imagine he thought that Alabama law applied to every State and every slave owner regardless of color.


----------



## Toro

Asclepias said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Anyone who has been enslaved in the US should receive compensation.
> 
> However, the person who has been allegedly enslaved must first file his or her claim in court or some other legal venue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will on behalf of my ancestors if you are willing to pay via taxes. I dont want to put too much of a financial burden on you.
Click to expand...


If you were enslaved, I would highly encourage you to file a claim in court. 

If you weren't, then I'm afraid you won't be getting anything.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> TM is by far brighter than any of these clowns.  I cant imagine how much they darken the lives of everyone around them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost what was left of your credibility with that statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm devastated you think so.....Ok I'm over it now.
Click to expand...


It's not only me that thinks so. But you have no integrity so of course it means nothing to you.


----------



## Immanuel

Asclepias said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One state? Your implication was that no slave owners could free their slaves lawfully. Which is still wrong with the exception of one state.
> 
> But as long as we're talking about laws, seems there were laws that protected slaves as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not to mention, the Alabama law only forbids a free person "of color" from freeing a slave.*  It does not prevent a slave owner from freeing a slave.  So, it seems that this law does not fully complete Asclepius' statement.
> 
> I do not know of any laws that forbade an owner from giving freedom to a slave.  There might be some.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats whats called moving the goal posts. White racists seem to be good at that all while backpedaling.
Click to expand...


If I remember correctly it was you that stated no one could free a slave.  I simply pointed out that your example did not prove your statement.  If you can't handle your own failure, do not blame me.

Immie


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One state? Your implication was that no slave owners could free their slaves lawfully. Which is still wrong with the exception of one state.
> 
> But as long as we're talking about laws, seems there were laws that protected slaves as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention, the Alabama law only forbids a free person "of color" from freeing a slave.  It does not prevent a slave owner from freeing a slave.  So, it seems that this law does not fully complete Asclepius' statement.
> 
> I do not know of any laws that forbade an owner from giving freedom to a slave.  There might be some.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Buckwheat wasn't very clear with his claim. I imagine he thought that Alabama law applied to every State and every slave owner regardless of color.
Click to expand...


well well well



look a racists love duo


----------



## Toro

How about if you are paid reparations, you must give up your American citizenship?  After all, you wouldn't be an American in the first place if it weren't for your enslaved ancestors.


----------



## Truthmatters

Tell me do you guys believe its good for your party to cheat black people out of their votes to steal power from the people here?


----------



## Asclepias

Toro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Anyone who has been enslaved in the US should receive compensation.
> 
> However, the person who has been allegedly enslaved must first file his or her claim in court or some other legal venue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will on behalf of my ancestors if you are willing to pay via taxes. I dont want to put too much of a financial burden on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were enslaved, I would highly encourage you to file a claim in court.
> 
> If you weren't, then I'm afraid you won't be getting anything.
Click to expand...


I dont think you understand the term heir. Thats most likely the main reason you could not afford it. Ignorant.


----------



## Truthmatters

Toro said:


> How about if you are paid reparations, you must give up your American citizenship?  After all, you wouldn't be an American in the first place if it weren't for your enslaved ancestors.



were the Jews forced to give up their country to be repaid for what was done to them?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said there were no laws. Are you stupid or just wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the assumption you meant ALL slave owners in ALL states which fall under federal law. The way your statement was written clarifies my assumption.
> 
> You should have said ....in one state there was a law that made it unlawful for a black slave owner to free a slave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you assume you ........never mind.
Click to expand...


Oh hell,  don't play coy. You know damn well that you were speaking about slave owners not just black slave owners in Alabama.

Damn you are one dishonest black man. No wonder you defend another dishonest hack.

Birds of a feather....


----------



## Truthmatters

Did Nazi children get to keep the things the Nazis STOLE off the bodies of jews they killed?


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lost what was left of your credibility with that statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm devastated you think so.....Ok I'm over it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not only me that thinks so. But you have no integrity so of course it means nothing to you.
Click to expand...

Now I'm really devestated..Ok that was easier this time.


----------



## Truthmatters

why is it you people think jews and blacks should not be treated the same?


----------



## Truthmatters

hmmmmm I wonder if anyone can figure why you see jews and blacks differently?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Toro said:


> How about if you are paid reparations, you must give up your American citizenship?  After all, you wouldn't be an American in the first place if it weren't for your enslaved ancestors.



I would be for that if it included a one way boat ride back to Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

Toro said:


> How about if you are paid reparations, you must give up your American citizenship?  After all, you wouldn't be an American in the first place if it weren't for your enslaved ancestors.



Thats not true. There are plenty of Africans here that are citizens and were not enslaved. That was a massive fail.

As far as giving up citizenship you throw about 500k on top of the reparations and I will high tail it to Canada or Nigeria gladly.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Tell me do you guys believe its good for your party to cheat black people out of their votes to steal power from the people here?



Stay on topic troll.


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if you are paid reparations, you must give up your American citizenship?  After all, you wouldn't be an American in the first place if it weren't for your enslaved ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be for that if it included a one way boat ride back to Africa.
Click to expand...


watch fucking racist admit he wants black Americans gone


----------



## Truthmatters

did Jews have to leave Germany to get repaid for what was done to them?


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the assumption you meant ALL slave owners in ALL states which fall under federal law. The way your statement was written clarifies my assumption.
> 
> You should have said ....in one state there was a law that made it unlawful for a black slave owner to free a slave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you assume you ........never mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh hell,  don't play coy. You know damn well that you were speaking about slave owners not just black slave owners in Alabama.
> 
> Damn you are one dishonest black man. No wonder you defend another dishonest hack.
> 
> Birds of a feather....
Click to expand...


Dont get your blood pressure up. You were stupid for assuming anything at all. Own that and move on moron.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if you are paid reparations, you must give up your American citizenship?  After all, you wouldn't be an American in the first place if it weren't for your enslaved ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were the Jews forced to give up their country to be repaid for what was done to them?
Click to expand...


No they were just killed by the millions.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Did Nazi children get to keep the things the Nazis STOLE off the bodies of jews they killed?



Yes they did. The little bastards!!


----------



## Truthmatters

do you think no black slaves died by the hand of racist slaveowners?

fucking racist


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if you are paid reparations, you must give up your American citizenship?  After all, you wouldn't be an American in the first place if it weren't for your enslaved ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were the Jews forced to give up their country to be repaid for what was done to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they were just killed by the millions.
Click to expand...


So were Africans.


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Nazi children get to keep the things the Nazis STOLE off the bodies of jews they killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did. The little bastards!!
Click to expand...


Prove it


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if you are paid reparations, you must give up your American citizenship?  After all, you wouldn't be an American in the first place if it weren't for your enslaved ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not true. There are plenty of Africans here that are citizens and were not enslaved. That was a massive fail.
> 
> As far as giving up citizenship you throw about 500k on top of the reparations and I will high tail it to Canada or Nigeria gladly.
Click to expand...

How about just airfare to Nigeria? You can tell them about the grandeur of black civilizations and get a first-hand look.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> why is it you people think jews and blacks should not be treated the same?



Because what happened to the Jews didn't happen to the blacks and vice versa.

Two totally separate events with totally different outcomes.


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me do you guys believe its good for your party to cheat black people out of their votes to steal power from the people here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay on topic troll.
Click to expand...


It is on topic you asswink


its you fucks being racists right up to TODAY


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if you are paid reparations, you must give up your American citizenship?  After all, you wouldn't be an American in the first place if it weren't for your enslaved ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not true. There are plenty of Africans here that are citizens and were not enslaved. That was a massive fail.
> 
> As far as giving up citizenship you throw about 500k on top of the reparations and I will high tail it to Canada or Nigeria gladly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about just airfare to Nigeria? You can tell them about the grandeur of black civilizations and get a first-hand look.
Click to expand...


Its not up for bargaining. Either you pay or not. I've already been to Africa. Specifically Egypt. Dont get me started on the Egyptians. I know how you hate facing them.


----------



## Truthmatters

Supreme Court denies RNC bid to end voter fraud consent decree - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if you are paid reparations, you must give up your American citizenship?  After all, you wouldn't be an American in the first place if it weren't for your enslaved ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be for that if it included a one way boat ride back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> watch fucking racist admit he wants black Americans gone
Click to expand...


Actually they wouldn't be Americans any longer. Do try to keep up.


----------



## Truthmatters

You do know WHICH voters they target right?


----------



## Nate

Truthmatters said:


> do you think no black slaves dief by the hand of racist slaveowners?
> 
> fucking racist



In this unfortunate time of history they were considered tools and were not cheap. It wouldn't make sense to kill something(one) that made your money for you. I'd assume that the runners were made example of but all in all not too many. I would say many more were killed after the slave era.


----------



## Truthmatters

Black voters are who the IDs are designed to keep from voting


----------



## PixieStix

Asclepias said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if you are paid reparations, you must give up your American citizenship?  After all, you wouldn't be an American in the first place if it weren't for your enslaved ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not true. *There are plenty of Africans here that are citizens and were not enslaved*. That was a massive fail.
> 
> As far as giving up citizenship you throw about 500k on top of the reparations and I will high tail it to Canada or Nigeria gladly.
Click to expand...


That is the point. And apparently you are so blinded by your own racism, you cannot see it


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> did Jews have to leave Germany to get repaid for what was done to them?



Were they ask to leave? Is America asking blacks to leave?

I know your stupid but please, think before you type.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be for that if it included a one way boat ride back to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch fucking racist admit he wants black Americans gone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually they wouldn't be Americans any longer. Do try to keep up.
Click to expand...


They would be until they accepting the offer.


----------



## Truthmatters

Nate said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you think no black slaves dief by the hand of racist slaveowners?
> 
> fucking racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this unfortunate time of history they were considered tools and were not cheap. It wouldn't make sense to kill something(one) that made your money for you. I'd assume that the runners were made example of but all in all not too many. I would say many more were killed after the slave era.
Click to expand...


what the fuck makes you think they were sensible?


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> did Jews have to leave Germany to get repaid for what was done to them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were they ask to leave? Is America asking blacks to leave?
> 
> I know your stupid but please, think before you type.
Click to expand...


now your going to pretend you dint discuss them leaving?


----------



## koshergrl

Truthmatters said:


> Black voters are who the IDs are designed to keep from voting


 
Pipe down there shortbus, you have to have an ID to get your retard checks, so you'll still be able to vote.


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if you are paid reparations, you must give up your American citizenship?  After all, you wouldn't be an American in the first place if it weren't for your enslaved ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be for that if it included a one way boat ride back to Africa.
Click to expand...


fucking lying racist


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you assume you ........never mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell,  don't play coy. You know damn well that you were speaking about slave owners not just black slave owners in Alabama.
> 
> Damn you are one dishonest black man. No wonder you defend another dishonest hack.
> 
> Birds of a feather....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont get your blood pressure up. You were stupid for assuming anything at all. Own that and move on moron.
Click to expand...


My blood pressure is fine but thanks for your concern.

No as Immie pointed out and I overlooked you actually didn't prove your point. You stated NO ONE could free a slave but that's false, everyone could except black slave owners in Alabama.


----------



## Asclepias

PixieStix said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if you are paid reparations, you must give up your American citizenship?  After all, you wouldn't be an American in the first place if it weren't for your enslaved ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not true. *There are plenty of Africans here that are citizens and were not enslaved*. That was a massive fail.
> 
> As far as giving up citizenship you throw about 500k on top of the reparations and I will high tail it to Canada or Nigeria gladly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the point. And apparently you are so blinded by your own racism, you cannot see it
Click to expand...

What point was that? I was talking about his failed statement that I would not be in America unless I was enslaved. I could have immigrated later like the Africans that are here did. Are you that confused?


----------



## Truthmatters

koshergrl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black voters are who the IDs are designed to keep from voting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pipe down there shortbus, you have to have an ID to get your retard checks, so you'll still be able to vote.
Click to expand...


why do you refuse to discuss the BLATENT racism in your party?


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell,  don't play coy. You know damn well that you were speaking about slave owners not just black slave owners in Alabama.
> 
> Damn you are one dishonest black man. No wonder you defend another dishonest hack.
> 
> Birds of a feather....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get your blood pressure up. You were stupid for assuming anything at all. Own that and move on moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My blood pressure is fine but thanks for your concern.
> 
> No as Immie pointed out and I overlooked you actually didn't prove your point. You stated NO ONE could free a slave but that's false, everyone could except black slave owners in Alabama.
Click to expand...


slaves couldn't


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not true. There are plenty of Africans here that are citizens and were not enslaved. That was a massive fail.
> 
> As far as giving up citizenship you throw about 500k on top of the reparations and I will high tail it to Canada or Nigeria gladly.
> 
> 
> 
> How about just airfare to Nigeria? You can tell them about the grandeur of black civilizations and get a first-hand look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not up for bargaining. Either you pay or not. I've already been to Africa. Specifically Egypt. Dont get me started on the Egyptians. I know how you hate facing them.
Click to expand...

Oh, come on. Go to Nigeria and tell them about their great civilizations. I will personally pay for your passage on a tramp steamer.


----------



## Truthmatters

Truthmatters said:


> Supreme Court denies RNC bid to end voter fraud consent decree - Los Angeles Times



see sthe vestagages lof slavery are still harming black Americans


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> do you think no black slaves died by the hand of racist slaveowners?
> 
> fucking racist



It was illegal to kill slaves in most slave holding states. But I imagine it's possible not everyone obeyed the law.

But I can assure it wasn't even remotely near the amount of Jews killed during the  Holocaust, which was about eleven million.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> were the Jews forced to give up their country to be repaid for what was done to them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they were just killed by the millions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So were Africans.
Click to expand...


Prove it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Nazi children get to keep the things the Nazis STOLE off the bodies of jews they killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did. The little bastards!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it
Click to expand...


Nope I can't prove a facetious statement and I ain't gonna try.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell,  don't play coy. You know damn well that you were speaking about slave owners not just black slave owners in Alabama.
> 
> Damn you are one dishonest black man. No wonder you defend another dishonest hack.
> 
> Birds of a feather....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get your blood pressure up. You were stupid for assuming anything at all. Own that and move on moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My blood pressure is fine but thanks for your concern.
> 
> No as Immie pointed out and I overlooked you actually didn't prove your point. You stated NO ONE could free a slave but that's false, everyone could except black slave owners in Alabama.
Click to expand...


Well you and Immie are retarded but I excuse you.  I merely showed you that you were wrong as you invariably are. Your words deal with that.



Lonestar_logic said:


> There was no law saying you couldn't free slaves.


----------



## PixieStix

Asclepias said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #197.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these profiteers still making money from slavery so long ago Truthmatters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see this subject moving into the direction of "white privilege." Time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check the white guy enact history
> He sees the Black man with something he wants
> He sees the white women admiring
> He gets jealous and pouts
> He destroys everything in attempt to get what he thinks is his due.
> Everyone else thinks he is crazy.
> 
> White privilege
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfEtINdmNPA]Office Meeting Room - Intel 2 in 1 Laptop / Ultrabook Convertible | TV Commercial - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


You freaking race baiters are all alike, you play the race card even when race has zero do do with it.

If that commercial was racists to you, then I think you are a white man hater. Period.
Your little video is a stupid example


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they were just killed by the millions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So were Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...


Prove what? Be specific.  I dont want you claiming that I was not on point.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me do you guys believe its good for your party to cheat black people out of their votes to steal power from the people here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay on topic troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is on topic you asswink
> 
> 
> its you fucks being racists right up to TODAY
Click to expand...


Oh God you are one stupid fuck!!


----------



## Asclepias

PixieStix said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see this subject moving into the direction of "white privilege." Time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the white guy enact history
> He sees the Black man with something he wants
> He sees the white women admiring
> He gets jealous and pouts
> He destroys everything in attempt to get what he thinks is his due.
> Everyone else thinks he is crazy.
> 
> White privilege
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfEtINdmNPA]Office Meeting Room - Intel 2 in 1 Laptop / Ultrabook Convertible | TV Commercial - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You freaking race baiters are all alike, you play the race card even when race has zero do do with it.
> 
> If that commercial was racists to you, then I think you are a white man hater. Period.
> You little video is a stupid example
Click to expand...


Who said it was racist?  Thats twice now at least you appear dazed and confused.  I just thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> watch fucking racist admit he wants black Americans gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they wouldn't be Americans any longer. Do try to keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They would be until they accepting the offer.
Click to expand...


Pesky details.


----------



## Asclepias

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> did Jews have to leave Germany to get repaid for what was done to them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were they ask to leave? Is America asking blacks to leave?
> 
> I know your stupid but please, think before you type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now your going to pretend you dint discuss them leaving?
Click to expand...


Racist are good at moving goal post. You cant train them for work requiring intellect. They forget things quite quickly.


----------



## PixieStix

Asclepias said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check the white guy enact history
> He sees the Black man with something he wants
> He sees the white women admiring
> He gets jealous and pouts
> He destroys everything in attempt to get what he thinks is his due.
> Everyone else thinks he is crazy.
> 
> White privilege
> 
> Office Meeting Room - Intel 2 in 1 Laptop / Ultrabook Convertible | TV Commercial - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You freaking race baiters are all alike, you play the race card even when race has zero do do with it.
> 
> If that commercial was racists to you, then I think you are a white man hater. Period.
> You little video is a stupid example
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said it was racist?  Thats twice now at least you appear dazed and confused.  I just thought it was hilarious.
Click to expand...


You are weird dude. Why are you lying?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> did Jews have to leave Germany to get repaid for what was done to them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were they ask to leave? Is America asking blacks to leave?
> 
> I know your stupid but please, think before you type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> now your going to pretend you dint discuss them leaving?
Click to expand...


No I didn't discuss them leaving. I did however mention that if they wished to renounce their citizenship then they should get a free ride back to their country of origin. It's the least we can do.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they wouldn't be Americans any longer. Do try to keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They would be until they accepting the offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pesky details.
Click to expand...


Yeah you white boys hate dealing with those things like details, facts and the truth.


----------



## PixieStix

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would be until they accepting the offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you white boys hate dealing with those things like details, facts and the truth.
Click to expand...


White boys?

Racist!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if you are paid reparations, you must give up your American citizenship?  After all, you wouldn't be an American in the first place if it weren't for your enslaved ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be for that if it included a one way boat ride back to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fucking lying racist
Click to expand...


I'm lying? In that case,  I wouldn't be for that if it included a one way boat ride to Africa. So that would make me NOT a racist. Wouldn't it?

Damn you're stupid.


----------



## Asclepias

PixieStix said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> You freaking race baiters are all alike, you play the race card even when race has zero do do with it.
> 
> If that commercial was racists to you, then I think you are a white man hater. Period.
> You little video is a stupid example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said it was racist?  Thats twice now at least you appear dazed and confused.  I just thought it was hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are weird dude. Why are you lying?
Click to expand...


What did I lie about? Can you post my lie?  Go get some sleep and stay off the meth.


----------



## Asclepias

PixieStix said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you white boys hate dealing with those things like details, facts and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White boys?
> 
> Racist!
Click to expand...


Ouch


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black voters are who the IDs are designed to keep from voting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pipe down there shortbus, you have to have an ID to get your retard checks, so you'll still be able to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why do you refuse to discuss the BLATENT racism in your party?
Click to expand...


So lets talk about the strong arm of the Democrat party, the KKK.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get your blood pressure up. You were stupid for assuming anything at all. Own that and move on moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blood pressure is fine but thanks for your concern.
> 
> No as Immie pointed out and I overlooked you actually didn't prove your point. You stated NO ONE could free a slave but that's false, everyone could except black slave owners in Alabama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> slaves couldn't
Click to expand...


Well slaves didn't own any slaves that they could set free so on that point you're right.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get your blood pressure up. You were stupid for assuming anything at all. Own that and move on moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blood pressure is fine but thanks for your concern.
> 
> No as Immie pointed out and I overlooked you actually didn't prove your point. You stated NO ONE could free a slave but that's false, everyone could except black slave owners in Alabama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you and Immie are retarded but I excuse you.  I merely showed you that you were wrong as you invariably are. Your words deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no law saying you couldn't free slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You showed no such thing. But keep on lying to yourself.


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> My blood pressure is fine but thanks for your concern.
> 
> No as Immie pointed out and I overlooked you actually didn't prove your point. You stated NO ONE could free a slave but that's false, everyone could except black slave owners in Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slaves couldn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well slaves didn't own any slaves that they could set free so on that point you're right.
Click to expand...


slaves were people too


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> My blood pressure is fine but thanks for your concern.
> 
> No as Immie pointed out and I overlooked you actually didn't prove your point. You stated NO ONE could free a slave but that's false, everyone could except black slave owners in Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slaves couldn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well slaves didn't own any slaves that they could set free so on that point you're right.
Click to expand...


The only point was I proved you were wrong. Thats all my point ever was.  Just because you looked like an ass assuming it was something else is not anyones fault but your own.


----------



## Truthmatters

you spoke wrong when you said EVERYONE huh


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So were Africans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove what? Be specific.  I dont want you claiming that I was not on point.
Click to expand...


I said Jews were killed by the millions compared to the numbers of slaves killed here.

You said...."So were Africans."

Prove that million of Africans were killed during slavery here in the US.


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pipe down there shortbus, you have to have an ID to get your retard checks, so you'll still be able to vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you refuse to discuss the BLATENT racism in your party?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So lets talk about the strong arm of the Democrat party, the KKK.
Click to expand...


sure but I brought up the republican election cheating that involves cheating black voters out of their votes first.

so that one first


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> My blood pressure is fine but thanks for your concern.
> 
> No as Immie pointed out and I overlooked you actually didn't prove your point. You stated NO ONE could free a slave but that's false, everyone could except black slave owners in Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you and Immie are retarded but I excuse you.  I merely showed you that you were wrong as you invariably are. Your words deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no law saying you couldn't free slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed no such thing. But keep on lying to yourself.
Click to expand...

But I did. There was at least one law I posted. Only one was needed to make you wrong. You even made reference to it. You look worse getting owned when you lie about it. Everyone can see what you posted in my post dumbass.


----------



## Truthmatters

why did the right leaning SCOTUS refuse to give relief to the republican party if they don't deserve to be punished for cheating in elections?


----------



## Truthmatters

so you want to be allowed to cheat black voters out of their votes yet you claim black people should just get over what was done to them in history?


----------



## Immanuel

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would be until they accepting the offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you white boys hate dealing with those things like details, facts and the truth.
Click to expand...


Apparently, it is you who hate dealing with things like details, facts and the truth.

You very clearly stated no one could free slaves.  Then you used a example of a state law that did not accomplish what you claimed and then when it was pointed out that your example was lacking, you lied to cover up your failure.

You deserve our pity.

Immie


----------



## Truthmatters

why do you think the republican party has been sanctioned by the courts over and over for cheating?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would be until they accepting the offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you white boys hate dealing with those things like details, facts and the truth.
Click to expand...


Facts and truth I like, but you seem to be allergic to them.


----------



## Truthmatters

Immanuel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you white boys hate dealing with those things like details, facts and the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, it is you who hate dealing with things like details, facts and the truth.
> 
> You very clearly stated no one could free slaves.  Then you used a example of a state law that did not accomplish what you claimed and then when it was pointed out that your example was lacking, you lied to cover up your failure.
> 
> You deserve our pity.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


go get the quote you are rambling on about immy


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> slaves couldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well slaves didn't own any slaves that they could set free so on that point you're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> slaves were people too
Click to expand...


No one is claiming they weren't.


----------



## Truthmatters

why should this country allow you to cheat black people just because you benefit from cheating them?


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well slaves didn't own any slaves that they could set free so on that point you're right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slaves were people too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is claiming they weren't.
Click to expand...


you said EVERYONE remember


----------



## Truthmatters

Now why is it OK for the republican party to cheat black voters?


----------



## Truthmatters

Quote: Originally Posted by Lonestar_logic View Post 

My blood pressure is fine but thanks for your concern.

No as Immie pointed out and I overlooked you actually didn't prove your point. You stated NO ONE could free a slave but that's false, everyone could except black slave owners in Alabama.


----------



## Truthmatters

that means you claimed black slaves could free black slaves


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> slaves couldn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well slaves didn't own any slaves that they could set free so on that point you're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only point was I proved you were wrong. Thats all my point ever was.  Just because you looked like an ass assuming it was something else is not anyones fault but your own.
Click to expand...


You didn't prove shit.

You said NO ONE could free a slave, the fact is every slave owner could free a slave except for black slave owners in Alabama.


You're getting about as retarded as TDM


----------



## Truthmatters

Now admit the arguement you and immie are using to claim Ascel said something is stupid


----------



## Pop23

Truthmatters said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> your a terrible person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you disagree with TM you are a racist by default, but also smarter than her, also by default.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no there are racist that exist.
> 
> 
> Im just pointing out these brain dead fucks for all to see.
> 
> Proper labeling is not a crime
Click to expand...


Like I said. Disagree with TM and you are a racist. 

Does not matter if you really are or not, TM lives in her own universe where what she says is truth. What an oddball


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove what? Be specific.  I dont want you claiming that I was not on point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I said Jews were killed by the millions compared to the numbers of slaves killed here*.
> 
> You said...."So were Africans."
> 
> Prove that million of Africans were killed during slavery here in the US.
Click to expand...


Please quote where you said that and what makes you think I was just talking about on US soil?  You are way too slow for me dude.



Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No they were just killed by the millions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So were Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> you spoke wrong when you said EVERYONE huh



Everyone that's slave owner you dipshit.

How can a person that does not or cannot own a slave free a slave?

Damn you are one stupid fuck!!


----------



## Truthmatters

You stated NO ONE could free a slave but that's false, everyone could except black slave owners in Alabama


you said this


and it was fucking wrong huh


----------



## Truthmatters

Pop23 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you disagree with TM you are a racist by default, but also smarter than her, also by default.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no there are racist that exist.
> 
> 
> Im just pointing out these brain dead fucks for all to see.
> 
> Proper labeling is not a crime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said. Disagree with TM and you are a racist.
> 
> Does not matter if you really are or not, TM lives in her own universe where what she says is truth. What an oddball
Click to expand...


fuck off racist


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do you refuse to discuss the BLATENT racism in your party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lets talk about the strong arm of the Democrat party, the KKK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure but I brought up the republican election cheating that involves cheating black voters out of their votes first.
> 
> so that one first
Click to expand...


You changed the topic once, now I'm changing it.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well slaves didn't own any slaves that they could set free so on that point you're right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only point was I proved you were wrong. Thats all my point ever was.  Just because you looked like an ass assuming it was something else is not anyones fault but your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't prove shit.
> 
> You said NO ONE could free a slave, the fact is every slave owner could free a slave except for black slave owners in Alabama.
> 
> 
> You're getting about as retarded as TDM
Click to expand...


Sorry clown you said there were no laws. I proved you wrong....again....and again.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you and Immie are retarded but I excuse you.  I merely showed you that you were wrong as you invariably are. Your words deal with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You showed no such thing. But keep on lying to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I did. There was at least one law I posted. Only one was needed to make you wrong. You even made reference to it. You look worse getting owned when you lie about it. Everyone can see what you posted in my post dumbass.
Click to expand...


That law doesn't apply to every one so your "no one" can free a slave doesn't cut it.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

It's often hard to tell real conservatives from 'bear raid' conservatives (non-conservatives claiming to be conservative to voice such radical right positions that it just makes conservatives look really bad.) Why conservatives are loosing seats and will loose to another Democrat in the upcoming Presidential election. Every time some actual conservative weighs in, another right of Atila the Hun chimes in just looking batpoop crazy.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> slaves were people too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is claiming they weren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you said EVERYONE remember
Click to expand...


Yea so?

Where did I say at anytime that slaves were not people?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Now why is it OK for the republican party to cheat black voters?



It's not and they don't.


----------



## Meathead

Asc, once again, I will personally pay for your passage on a tramp steamer (one way) to Nigeria where you can tell them about their glorious past.  Not luxury perhaps, but relative to your distant ancestor...

This offer will expire soon.


----------



## Truthmatters

Pop23 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about THIS?
> Every black child who can get a certain grade average gets free college?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not every one should go to college, not even white kids.
> 
> How about treating all children black, brown, yellow, red or white exactly the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just silly, you can't buy votes that way.
Click to expand...


You claim black peoples votes are for sale.
Your a fucking racist


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why is it OK for the republican party to cheat black voters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not and they don't.
Click to expand...


That is NOT what the courts say


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by Lonestar_logic View Post
> 
> My blood pressure is fine but thanks for your concern.
> 
> No as Immie pointed out and I overlooked you actually didn't prove your point. You stated NO ONE could free a slave but that's false, everyone could except black slave owners in Alabama.



So what part of that is confusing? The "everyone" part? Everyone meaning everyone that was able to free a slave, excluding slaves and non slave owners of course. 

I really think you're confusing yourself. Perhaps it's time for your medication and nap.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You showed no such thing. But keep on lying to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> But I did. There was at least one law I posted. Only one was needed to make you wrong. You even made reference to it. You look worse getting owned when you lie about it. Everyone can see what you posted in my post dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That law doesn't apply to every one so your "no one" can free a slave doesn't cut it.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with you stating there were no laws? There was one. I posted it. You are stupid for what you said. Lifes tough sometimes.


----------



## Truthmatters

Supreme Court denies RNC bid to end voter fraud consent decree - Los Angeles Times



WASHINGTON &#8212; The Supreme Court has refused to lift a 30-year consent decree that bars the Republican National Committee from targeting racial and ethnic minorities in its efforts to end fraudulent voting.

The justices without comment turned down an appeal from RNC lawyers who said the decree has become &#8220;antiquated&#8221; and is &#8220;increasingly used as political weapon&#8221; by Democrats during national campaigns.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> that means you claimed black slaves could free black slaves



No it doesn't dumbass.


----------



## PixieStix

Truthmatters said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> no there are racist that exist.
> 
> 
> Im just pointing out these brain dead fucks for all to see.
> 
> Proper labeling is not a crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said. Disagree with TM and you are a racist.
> 
> Does not matter if you really are or not, TM lives in her own universe where what she says is truth. What an oddball
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck off racist
Click to expand...



Turn your rep on asshole..

You are a racist and a bigot, but most of all you are a troll, that spams the forum with your
insanity. No one else can barely get a word in without you calling them a racist. I hope that everyone that despises your lying mouth, would put you on ignore. It is the only thing that would shut your trap.

Anyone that cannot get a long with Pops has serious issues


----------



## Meathead

Truthmatters said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every one should go to college, not even white kids.
> 
> How about treating all children black, brown, yellow, red or white exactly the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just silly, you can't buy votes that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claim black peoples votes are for sale.
> Your a fucking racist
Click to expand...

He is spot on in fact.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Lonestar_logic View Post
> 
> My blood pressure is fine but thanks for your concern.
> 
> No as Immie pointed out and I overlooked you actually didn't prove your point. You stated NO ONE could free a slave but that's false, everyone could except black slave owners in Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what part of that is confusing? The "everyone" part? Everyone meaning everyone that was able to free a slave, excluding slaves and non slave owners of course.
> 
> I really think you're confusing yourself. Perhaps it's time for your medication and nap.
Click to expand...


The part where you initially said "no laws". There was at least one and I haven't even looked for more. How did you miss that?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove what? Be specific.  I dont want you claiming that I was not on point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I said Jews were killed by the millions compared to the numbers of slaves killed here*.
> 
> You said...."So were Africans."
> 
> Prove that million of Africans were killed during slavery here in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please quote where you said that and what makes you think I was just talking about on US soil?  You are way too slow for me dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So were Africans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That was the discussion you butted in on dumbass. But go ahead and feign ignorance you stupid fuck.

Are you and TDM twins? I swear you two are identical.


----------



## Truthmatters

they have been caught so many times cheating black voters over the years they cant get out of the decades old consent decree


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> that means you claimed black slaves could free black slaves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't dumbass.
Click to expand...


You said EVERYONE

you picked the words


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now why is it OK for the republican party to cheat black voters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not and they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is NOT what the courts say
Click to expand...


So?


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I said Jews were killed by the millions compared to the numbers of slaves killed here*.
> 
> You said...."So were Africans."
> 
> Prove that million of Africans were killed during slavery here in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote where you said that and what makes you think I was just talking about on US soil?  You are way too slow for me dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was the discussion you butted in on dumbass. But go ahead and feign ignorance you stupid fuck.
> 
> Are you and TDM twins? I swear you two are identical.
Click to expand...


Thats not an answer to my question. Why did you lie and say you said something you didn't  and then sanitize your reply so it wouldn't show in your response?  Everyone can see you lied.


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I said Jews were killed by the millions compared to the numbers of slaves killed here*.
> 
> You said...."So were Africans."
> 
> Prove that million of Africans were killed during slavery here in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote where you said that and what makes you think I was just talking about on US soil?  You are way too slow for me dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was the discussion you butted in on dumbass. But go ahead and feign ignorance you stupid fuck.
> 
> Are you and TDM twins? I swear you two are identical.
Click to expand...


Your just as stupid and evil as every racist I have ever met


----------



## Truthmatters

Truthmatters said:


> Supreme Court denies RNC bid to end voter fraud consent decree - Los Angeles Times
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON  The Supreme Court has refused to lift a 30-year consent decree that bars the Republican National Committee from targeting racial and ethnic minorities in its efforts to end fraudulent voting.
> 
> The justices without comment turned down an appeal from RNC lawyers who said the decree has become antiquated and is increasingly used as political weapon by Democrats during national campaigns.



On what basis do you claim this SCOTUS decision never took place?


----------



## MDiver

I agree with GreenBean.  If anyone alive today, was a slave (as we knew them in the early years of this nation), they should receive either a mule and forty acres, or at least financial reimbursement for the years as a slave and a completely free education.  
My family heritage consists of poor farmers that immigrated from Ireland into Canada (coming into the U.S. in the 1880's) never having had slaves, to the other side of my family consisting of poor yankee farmers who didn't own slaves and some native americans.....WAIT!!!  My heritage is partially native american.  I should be reimbursed for the suffering my native american ancestors endured at the hands of the evil federal government and expansionists.  I'll take a million dollars please.


----------



## Gracie

Hey Kids... It's Time For Some Dumb Myths And Smart Facts About Slavery! | VICE United States
No clue if this link is a lefty, rightie, innie,outtie, uppie or downie. Just want to go look for answers and this one seemed to correspond with what I already thought.

Take it or leave it. Just info to share.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Lonestar_logic View Post
> 
> My blood pressure is fine but thanks for your concern.
> 
> No as Immie pointed out and I overlooked you actually didn't prove your point. You stated NO ONE could free a slave but that's false, everyone could except black slave owners in Alabama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what part of that is confusing? The "everyone" part? Everyone meaning everyone that was able to free a slave, excluding slaves and non slave owners of course.
> 
> I really think you're confusing yourself. Perhaps it's time for your medication and nap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The part where you initially said "no laws". There was at least one and I haven't even looked for more. How did you miss that?
Click to expand...


I can see how that can be confusing to you. I was talking about laws that affected ALL slaves owners not just a select few in Alabama you retarded puke.


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not and they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is NOT what the courts say
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


so your lies or decades of court cases where the republican party had to be STOPPED by the courts from cheating black voters which reaches right up to the SCOTUS ?


I pick the truth over fucking racist lies


----------



## Truthmatters

MDiver said:


> I agree with GreenBean.  If anyone alive today, was a slave (as we knew them in the early years of this nation), they should receive either a mule and forty acres, or at least financial reimbursement for the years as a slave and a completely free education.
> My family heritage consists of poor farmers that immigrated from Ireland into Canada (coming into the U.S. in the 1880's) never having had slaves, to the other side of my family consisting of poor yankee farmers who didn't own slaves and some native americans.....WAIT!!!  My heritage is partially native american.  I should be reimbursed for the suffering my native american ancestors endured at the hands of the evil federal government and expansionists.  I'll take a million dollars please.



fucking racist


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> that means you claimed black slaves could free black slaves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said EVERYONE
> 
> you picked the words
Click to expand...


Damn you're stupid.


----------



## Gracie

Also, if reparations are to be made for slavery and the crap that went with being a slave, my ancestors on my fathers side were Irish. And we all know how the Irish were treated. Did they come here on their own, or as indentured servants..which is a polite word for slavery.

None owned slaves. They WERE slaves.

Can I have my 30 acres of land and a mule now? I will make it all Irishy and have lots of unwanted pets.


----------



## Truthmatters

Truthmatters said:


> Supreme Court denies RNC bid to end voter fraud consent decree - Los Angeles Times
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON  The Supreme Court has refused to lift a 30-year consent decree that bars the Republican National Committee from targeting racial and ethnic minorities in its efforts to end fraudulent voting.
> 
> The justices without comment turned down an appeal from RNC lawyers who said the decree has become antiquated and is increasingly used as political weapon by Democrats during national campaigns.



how do you deny these cold hard undeniable FACTS?????????


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote where you said that and what makes you think I was just talking about on US soil?  You are way too slow for me dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the discussion you butted in on dumbass. But go ahead and feign ignorance you stupid fuck.
> 
> Are you and TDM twins? I swear you two are identical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats not an answer to my question. Why did you lie and say you said something you didn't  and then sanitize your reply so it wouldn't show in your response?  Everyone can see you lied.
Click to expand...


And you won't get an answer because you're a dishonest fuck.

I didn't sanitize shit you lying puke.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what part of that is confusing? The "everyone" part? Everyone meaning everyone that was able to free a slave, excluding slaves and non slave owners of course.
> 
> I really think you're confusing yourself. Perhaps it's time for your medication and nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The part where you initially said "no laws". There was at least one and I haven't even looked for more. How did you miss that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see how that can be confusing to you. I was talking about laws that affected ALL slaves owners not just a select few in Alabama you retarded puke.
Click to expand...


Dont get upset and blow a blood vessel in your eye. You were retarded for not saying that then and getting mad because I could not read your mind. You still haven't explained why you felt the need to lie though?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote where you said that and what makes you think I was just talking about on US soil?  You are way too slow for me dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the discussion you butted in on dumbass. But go ahead and feign ignorance you stupid fuck.
> 
> Are you and TDM twins? I swear you two are identical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your just as stupid and evil as every racist I have ever met
Click to expand...


I'm in good company then.


----------



## Truthmatters

Gracie said:


> Also, if reparations are to be made for slavery and the crap that went with being a slave, my ancestors on my fathers side were Irish. And we all know how the Irish were treated. Did they come here on their own, or as indentured servants..which is a polite word for slavery.
> 
> None owned slaves. They WERE slaves.
> 
> Can I have my 30 acres of land and a mule now? I will make it all Irishy looking and have lots of unwanted pets.



and many many empty bottles of ale.

just kidding Im Irish too.


this is merely a intellectual exersize.


I don't know any black people who want reparations for real.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is NOT what the courts say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so your lies or decades of court cases where the republican party had to be STOPPED by the courts from cheating black voters which reaches right up to the SCOTUS ?
> 
> 
> I pick the truth over fucking racist lies
Click to expand...


I don't lie.

You however can't tell the truth to save your ass.


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the discussion you butted in on dumbass. But go ahead and feign ignorance you stupid fuck.
> 
> Are you and TDM twins? I swear you two are identical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your just as stupid and evil as every racist I have ever met
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm in good company then.
Click to expand...


BINGO 


the idiot just admitted hes a racist


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The part where you initially said "no laws". There was at least one and I haven't even looked for more. How did you miss that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how that can be confusing to you. I was talking about laws that affected ALL slaves owners not just a select few in Alabama you retarded puke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont get upset and blow a blood vessel in your eye. You were retarded for not saying that then and getting mad because I could not read your mind. You still haven't explained why you felt the need to lie though?
Click to expand...


I don't get upset.

You're a dishonest fuck and that's all there is to this story.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the discussion you butted in on dumbass. But go ahead and feign ignorance you stupid fuck.
> 
> Are you and TDM twins? I swear you two are identical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not an answer to my question. Why did you lie and say you said something you didn't  and then sanitize your reply so it wouldn't show in your response?  Everyone can see you lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you won't get an answer because you're a dishonest fuck.
> 
> I didn't sanitize shit you lying puke.
Click to expand...


Well why is my full post not in your reply to me? You had to have sanitized it. Dont lie further. Everyone can see my post but some words are missing in your reply to me.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your just as stupid and evil as every racist I have ever met
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in good company then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BINGO
> 
> 
> the idiot just admitted hes a racist
Click to expand...


Everyone is a racist.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how that can be confusing to you. I was talking about laws that affected ALL slaves owners not just a select few in Alabama you retarded puke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get upset and blow a blood vessel in your eye. You were retarded for not saying that then and getting mad because I could not read your mind. You still haven't explained why you felt the need to lie though?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get upset.
> 
> You're a dishonest fuck and that's all there is to this story.
Click to expand...


Why dont you post where I am being dishonest then? I never lie like you.


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so your lies or decades of court cases where the republican party had to be STOPPED by the courts from cheating black voters which reaches right up to the SCOTUS ?
> 
> 
> I pick the truth over fucking racist lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't lie.
> 
> You however can't tell the truth to save your ass.
Click to expand...


Your the fucking self admitted racist who denied decades of court records reaching all they way to the SCOTUS to claim your racism makes sense.


your who American hates now not black people .


America doesn't like racists 


gulp the tar dino


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not an answer to my question. Why did you lie and say you said something you didn't  and then sanitize your reply so it wouldn't show in your response?  Everyone can see you lied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you won't get an answer because you're a dishonest fuck.
> 
> I didn't sanitize shit you lying puke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well why is my full post not in your reply to me? You had to have sanitized it. Dont lie further. Everyone can see my post but some words are missing in your reply to me.
Click to expand...


Beats me.

I click quote and start typing. I don't sanitize quotes they way you do.


----------



## Immanuel

I am going to extend an apology to Asclepius.  I saw a post in which L_L said that there were no laws preventing slave owners from freeing slaves and indicating that Asclepius had made the statement. I then saw Asclepius' apparent "proof" that there were such laws which did not prove the statement.  I thought Asclepius was claiming his law proved there were, but as far back as I have gone, I can not find the original statement.  I made a mistake thinking that Asclepius did in fact make such a statement when he responded with "proof" to L_L.

Therefore, I apologize for mis-understanding Asclepius' response and for calling him a liar.  

Immie

PS forgive me for misspelling your name here too.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you won't get an answer because you're a dishonest fuck.
> 
> I didn't sanitize shit you lying puke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well why is my full post not in your reply to me? You had to have sanitized it. Dont lie further. Everyone can see my post but some words are missing in your reply to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beats me.
> 
> I click quote and start typing. I don't sanitize quotes they way you do.
Click to expand...


So its not that you are dishonest you're just ignorant?  Somehow I dont believe you but thanks for admitting you dont know much.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> so your lies or decades of court cases where the republican party had to be STOPPED by the courts from cheating black voters which reaches right up to the SCOTUS ?
> 
> 
> I pick the truth over fucking racist lies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't lie.
> 
> You however can't tell the truth to save your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your the fucking self admitted racist who denied decades of court records reaching all they way to the SCOTUS to claim your racism makes sense.
> 
> 
> your who American hates now not black people .
> 
> 
> America doesn't like racists
> 
> 
> gulp the tar dino
Click to expand...


You say I'm a racist for speaking the truth well under that criteria then I reckon I am. 

BTW you don't speak for America.


----------



## Asclepias

Immanuel said:


> I am going to extend an apology to Asclepius.  I saw a post in which L_L said that there were no laws preventing slave owners from freeing slaves and indicating that Asclepius had made the statement. I then saw Asclepius' apparent "proof" that there were such laws which did not prove the statement.  I thought Asclepius was claiming his law proved there were, but as far back as I have gone, I can not find the original statement.  I made a mistake thinking that Asclepius did in fact make such a statement when he responded with "proof" to L_L.
> 
> Therefore, I apologize for mis-understanding Asclepius' response and for calling him a liar.
> 
> Immie



That was big of you. LL is dirty and cannot hold his own without lying. If you look back he has lied at least one other time as well.


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in good company then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO
> 
> 
> the idiot just admitted hes a racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone is a racist.
Click to expand...


No just racists are racist and your a self admitted one


----------



## Truthmatters

Lonestar_logic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't lie.
> 
> You however can't tell the truth to save your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your the fucking self admitted racist who denied decades of court records reaching all they way to the SCOTUS to claim your racism makes sense.
> 
> 
> your who American hates now not black people .
> 
> 
> America doesn't like racists
> 
> 
> gulp the tar dino
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say I'm a racist for speaking the truth well under that criteria then I reckon I am.
> 
> BTW you don't speak for America.
Click to expand...


wear your racist flag proudly  and see what happens


----------



## Truthmatters

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your just as stupid and evil as every racist I have ever met
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in good company then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BINGO
> 
> 
> the idiot just admitted hes a racist
Click to expand...


you said it


----------



## Truthmatters

WASHINGTON &#8212; The Supreme Court has refused to lift a 30-year consent decree that bars the Republican National Committee from targeting racial and ethnic minorities in its efforts to end fraudulent voting.

The justices without comment turned down an appeal from RNC lawyers who said the decree has become &#8220;antiquated&#8221; and is &#8220;increasingly used as political weapon&#8221; by Democrats during national campaigns.


http://articles.latimes.com/2013/jan/14/news/la-pn-supreme-court-rnc-voter-fraud-20130114


on what basis do you claim this is not real?


----------



## Asclepias

I bet LL is trying to sanitize some more of his posts. He suddenly went on radio silence.


----------



## PixieStix

Asclepias said:


> I bet LL is trying to sanitize some more of his posts. He suddenly went on radio silence.




I think he may has reasoned with himself, and decided the best way to deal with trolls is to ignore them. 

Now you and TDM can get back to trolling for responses from other members


----------



## Asclepias

PixieStix said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet LL is trying to sanitize some more of his posts. He suddenly went on radio silence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he may has reasoned with himself, and decided the best way to deal with trolls is to ignore them.
Click to expand...


Lying is not reasoning. It shows a lack of character such as yours coming to his rescue. At least you have the excuse of being stupid and easily confused. He has outright lied more than once just on this thread.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to extend an apology to Asclepius.  I saw a post in which L_L said that there were no laws preventing slave owners from freeing slaves and indicating that Asclepius had made the statement. I then saw Asclepius' apparent "proof" that there were such laws which did not prove the statement.  I thought Asclepius was claiming his law proved there were, but as far back as I have gone, I can not find the original statement.  I made a mistake thinking that Asclepius did in fact make such a statement when he responded with "proof" to L_L.
> 
> Therefore, I apologize for mis-understanding Asclepius' response and for calling him a liar.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was big of you. LL is dirty and cannot hold his own without lying. If you look back he has lied at least one other time as well.
Click to expand...


Not my fault that you're an idiot.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

truthmatters said:


> lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> bingo
> 
> 
> the idiot just admitted hes a racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no just racists are racist and your a self admitted one
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your the fucking self admitted racist who denied decades of court records reaching all they way to the SCOTUS to claim your racism makes sense.
> 
> 
> your who American hates now not black people .
> 
> 
> America doesn't like racists
> 
> 
> gulp the tar dino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say I'm a racist for speaking the truth well under that criteria then I reckon I am.
> 
> BTW you don't speak for America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wear your racist flag proudly  and see what happens
Click to expand...


What's going to happen?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> I bet LL is trying to sanitize some more of his posts. He suddenly went on radio silence.



The moron thinks he's on the radio.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet LL is trying to sanitize some more of his posts. He suddenly went on radio silence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he may has reasoned with himself, and decided the best way to deal with trolls is to ignore them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying is not reasoning. It shows a lack of character such as yours coming to his rescue. At least you have the excuse of being stupid and easily confused. He has outright lied more than once just on this thread.
Click to expand...


Cast the first stone!


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to extend an apology to Asclepius.  I saw a post in which L_L said that there were no laws preventing slave owners from freeing slaves and indicating that Asclepius had made the statement. I then saw Asclepius' apparent "proof" that there were such laws which did not prove the statement.  I thought Asclepius was claiming his law proved there were, but as far back as I have gone, I can not find the original statement.  I made a mistake thinking that Asclepius did in fact make such a statement when he responded with "proof" to L_L.
> 
> Therefore, I apologize for mis-understanding Asclepius' response and for calling him a liar.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was big of you. LL is dirty and cannot hold his own without lying. If you look back he has lied at least one other time as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my fault that you're an idiot.
Click to expand...


----------



## PixieStix

The Sad Truths of Internet Trolls

You cannot win with a troll. Publicly retaliating against them just fuels their childish need for attention. There are only 3 reliable ways to deal with trolls, all of which focus on removing their audience, removing their power, and depriving them of the attention they seek.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was big of you. LL is dirty and cannot hold his own without lying. If you look back he has lied at least one other time as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault that you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You make me laugh to hard to be angry.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault that you're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make me laugh to hard to be angry.
Click to expand...


At least you have a sense of humor.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make me laugh to hard to be angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least you have a sense of humor.
Click to expand...


Your ilk are always good for a laugh.

Sadly I have a meeting in a few minutes and must excuse myself from all this fun.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make me laugh to hard to be angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you have a sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ilk are always good for a laugh.
> 
> Sadly I have a meeting in a few minutes and must excuse myself from all this fun.
Click to expand...


That would probably be the best thing you could do right now. I'll be ashamed for you.


----------



## MikeK

Delta4Embassy said:


> So we did them a favor kidnapping them? Don't ever say that in public. You wouldn't survive.


As you already have been informed, the African slaves in America were not _kidnapped._  They were purchased from other Black Africans by Dutch, Portuguese, and Arab traders who brought them to America and sold them to dealers.  You could call that being party to slavery but that would be moot because no laws contemporary with that era were broken.  

It was a filthy, evil business.  But no one alive today is in any way responsible for it or anything which has derived from it.  Least of all those of us whose forebears weren't even living in America when the practice of slavery was active.


----------



## Asclepias

MikeK said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we did them a favor kidnapping them? Don't ever say that in public. You wouldn't survive.
> 
> 
> 
> As you already have been informed, the African slaves in America were not _kidnapped._  They were purchased from other Black Africans by Dutch, Portuguese, and Arab traders who brought them to America and sold them to dealers.  You could call that being party to slavery but that would be moot because no laws contemporary with that era were broken.
> 
> It was a filthy, evil business.  But no one alive today is in any way responsible for it or anything which has derived from it.  Least of all those of us whose forebears weren't even living in America when the practice of slavery was active.
Click to expand...


Obviously the definition of kidnapped alludes you.


----------



## Gracie

Oy. I forgot what the topic was.

Who is a moron, which one is the idiot, which is the liar, who can't read?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Truthmatters said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now think for awhile you cons.
> 
> VERY FEW black people support reparations.
> 
> 
> yet they logically could.
> 
> 
> when will you give black people credit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When credit is due.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> racist
Click to expand...


this coming from the racist who called High Gravity an Oreo....


----------



## koshergrl

Racism and anti-semitism makes odd bedfellows. She's running with syphillis, delta and cc now. Winning!


----------



## BlackSand

Delta4Embassy said:


> The 40 acres was a military decree after the Civil War when the pop was much lower. Was later overturned by another military official.



If the 40 acres are out of the equation ... Then that is simple enough ... Mules are pretty much free in a lot of places now.
They are used here in ranch country to ward off coyotes ... But there are still plenty to go around.
Of course a lot of zoning restrictions would probably apply to keeping livestock in urban areas.

If you want to make a case for a cash benefits as part of reparations ... Then it needs to be applied to European Americans as well as African Americans in as there were white slaves as well.
I am not talking about indentured servants ... And slaves in every sense of the word.
Most people don't even know where the word "kidnapped" comes from ... It was the practice of snatching children on the streets of London and shipping them to America to be slaves.

.


----------



## aplcr0331

Delta4Embassy said:


> So we did them a favor kidnapping them? Don't ever say that in public. You wouldn't survive.



How many did we kidnap? And how many were brougth here to the US? 

What do we do about someone like Wanda Sykes, who discovered that her ancestors here in America were never slaves? Does she have to pay reparations too? Or can she collect just because she is Black?
And what of Michele Obama? She has White ancestors, but those White ancestors also owned slaves? Does she pay in or get something out?

And what about me? I'm a second generation American. My Norwegian grandmother married an Englishmen when their families came to America to work on the railroads. My family tree (in the US anyway) starts in the Dakota's and spreads across to the west into Washington where most of us currently reside. How much, if any, do I owe?


----------



## Asclepias

aplcr0331 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we did them a favor kidnapping them? Don't ever say that in public. You wouldn't survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many did we kidnap? And how many were brougth here to the US?
> 
> What do we do about someone like Wanda Sykes, who discovered that her ancestors here in America were never slaves? Does she have to pay reparations too? Or can she collect just because she is Black?
> And what of Michele Obama? She has White ancestors, but those White ancestors also owned slaves? Does she pay in or get something out?
> 
> And what about me? I'm a second generation American. My Norwegian grandmother married an Englishmen when their families came to America to work on the railroads. My family tree (in the US anyway) starts in the Dakota's and spreads across to the west into Washington where most of us currently reside. How much, if any, do I owe?
Click to expand...


The criteria is simple. If you claim the Black culture and actually are descended from a slave then you are in. If you are not in this group you pay your taxes and dont worry about it.


----------



## Pop23

Truthmatters said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every one should go to college, not even white kids.
> 
> How about treating all children black, brown, yellow, red or white exactly the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just silly, you can't buy votes that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claim black peoples votes are for sale.
> Your a fucking racist
Click to expand...


No, I claimed you are a dishonest tool. 

Get the story straight.


----------



## aplcr0331

Asclepias said:


> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we did them a favor kidnapping them? Don't ever say that in public. You wouldn't survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many did we kidnap? And how many were brougth here to the US?
> 
> What do we do about someone like Wanda Sykes, who discovered that her ancestors here in America were never slaves? Does she have to pay reparations too? Or can she collect just because she is Black?
> And what of Michele Obama? She has White ancestors, but those White ancestors also owned slaves? Does she pay in or get something out?
> 
> And what about me? I'm a second generation American. My Norwegian grandmother married an Englishmen when their families came to America to work on the railroads. My family tree (in the US anyway) starts in the Dakota's and spreads across to the west into Washington where most of us currently reside. How much, if any, do I owe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The criteria is simple. If you claim the Black culture and actually are descended from a slave then you are in. If you are not in this group you pay your taxes and dont worry about it.
Click to expand...


So Wanda Sykes who's not descended from slaves is not "in". And since she pays taxes, then no worries?

Who's paying for all the of the DNA testing, or will this be on the honor system?


----------



## Asclepias

aplcr0331 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aplcr0331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many did we kidnap? And how many were brougth here to the US?
> 
> What do we do about someone like Wanda Sykes, who discovered that her ancestors here in America were never slaves? Does she have to pay reparations too? Or can she collect just because she is Black?
> And what of Michele Obama? She has White ancestors, but those White ancestors also owned slaves? Does she pay in or get something out?
> 
> And what about me? I'm a second generation American. My Norwegian grandmother married an Englishmen when their families came to America to work on the railroads. My family tree (in the US anyway) starts in the Dakota's and spreads across to the west into Washington where most of us currently reside. How much, if any, do I owe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The criteria is simple. If you claim the Black culture and actually are descended from a slave then you are in. If you are not in this group you pay your taxes and dont worry about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Wanda Sykes who's not descended from slaves is not "in". And since she pays taxes, then no worries?
> 
> Who's paying for all the of the DNA testing, or will this be on the honor system?
Click to expand...


Wanda gets none. Yes the government would pay for the testing and tracing of historical documents.


----------



## koshergrl

It's starting to sound a lot like the nightmare that is the "quota" system that has so crippled the Indian nation.

It was a method to determine who is eligible for benefits and tribal enrollment, and who isn't. It relies on birth records & dna testing.

It has destroyed the people.


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> It's starting to sound a lot like the nightmare that is the "quota" system that has so crippled the Indian nation.
> 
> It was a method to determine who is eligible for benefits and tribal enrollment, and who isn't. It relies on birth records & dna testing.
> 
> It has destroyed the people.



Sorry white people did that. They destroyed the NA's like they did other cultures.  I not saying benefits. Reparations are different. Just give up the lump sum owed plus interest and I would be on my way.


----------



## koshergrl

The Indians bought into it. 

And now white people are continually carping that we should draw blood and determine who is descended from slaves and who are descended from slave owners so that the descendants of one can pay the descendants of the other...

It's asinine. It's a racist concept, and actually draws on NOTHING as much as it draws on the concept that slavery should be perpetuated.


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> *The Indians bought into it*.
> 
> And now white people are continually carping that we should draw blood and determine who is descended from slaves and who are descended from slave owners so that the descendants of one can pay the descendants of the other...
> 
> It's asinine. It's a racist concept, and actually draws on NOTHING as much as it draws on the concept that slavery should be perpetuated.



Thats called a scam. So what whites had no honor and infected blankets with small pox and bought New York or whatever it was for some beaver skins. You are proud of swindling people?

How is the concept racist? It draws on who's ancestors were enslaved here in the US.  i already said the slave owners need not be tested. The government can just print the money like it does for wars.


----------



## koshergrl

Yawn. Not this again.

"
In this analysis of the genocide rhetoric employed over the years by Ward Churchill, an ethnic studies professor at the University of Colorado, a "distressing" conclusion is reached: Churchill has habitually committed multiple counts of research misconduct&#8212;specifically, fabrication and falsification. While acknowledging the "politicization" of the topic and evidence of other outrages committed against Native American tribes in times past, this study examines the different versions of the "smallpox blankets" episode published by Churchill between 1994 and 2003. The "preponderance of evidence" standard of proof strongly indicates that Churchill fabricated events that never occurred&#8212;namely the U.S. Army's alleged distribution of smallpox infested blankets to the Mandan Indians in 1837. The analysis additionally reveals that Churchill falsified sources to support his fabricated version of events, and also concealed evidence in his cited sources that actually disconfirms, rather than substantiates, his allegations of genocide. "

http://quod.lib.umich.edu/p/plag/52...ox-blankets-to-indians?rgn=main;view=fulltext


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> Yawn. Not this again.
> 
> "
> In this analysis of the genocide rhetoric employed over the years by Ward Churchill, an ethnic studies professor at the University of Colorado, a "distressing" conclusion is reached: Churchill has habitually committed multiple counts of research misconductspecifically, fabrication and falsification. While acknowledging the "politicization" of the topic and evidence of other outrages committed against Native American tribes in times past, this study examines the different versions of the "smallpox blankets" episode published by Churchill between 1994 and 2003. The "preponderance of evidence" standard of proof strongly indicates that Churchill fabricated events that never occurrednamely the U.S. Army's alleged distribution of smallpox infested blankets to the Mandan Indians in 1837. The analysis additionally reveals that Churchill falsified sources to support his fabricated version of events, and also concealed evidence in his cited sources that actually disconfirms, rather than substantiates, his allegations of genocide. "
> 
> Did the U.S. Army Distribute Smallpox Blankets to Indians? Fabrication and Falsification in Ward Churchill's Genocide Rhetoric



You sleepy or is that your way of avoiding my question?


----------



## koshergrl

"
Every aspect of Churchill's tale is fabricated. Between 1994 and 2003, Ward Churchill published at least six different versions of this accusation against the U.S. Army. While the Mandans and other Indians of the Upper Plains did suffer horribly from a smallpox epidemic in 1837, Churchill presents no evidence whatsoever to indicate that the infection was anything but accidental, or that the U.S. Army was in any way involved. Fort Clark was a privately owned fur trading outpost, not a military base, and there were no U.S. troops in the vicinity. The closest U.S. military unit was an eight hundred mile march away at Fort Leavenworth.
In telling his fantastic tale, Churchill has fabricated incidents that never occurred and individuals who never existed. Churchill falsified the sources that he cited in support of his tale, and repeatedly concealed evidence in his possession that disconfirms his version of events.
Ward Churchill is currently a Professor of Ethnic Studies at the University of Colorado. The university granted Churchill tenure in 1991 in spite of the fact that he lacks a Ph.D. and had not served the normal probationary period as an untenured assistant professor. Churchill holds a M.A. degree in Communications from Sangamon State University. Documents from the University of Colorado archives indicate that Churchill obtained his tenured position there under a program designed to "recruit and hire a more diverse faculty" (Clark, 2005). 
In early 2006, the University investigated Churchill on seven allegations of research misconduct, one of which was Churchill's smallpox blankets hoax. [3] The committee unanimously found Churchill guilty on all seven counts, and the Chancellor has recommended his dismissal from the university."

Did the U.S. Army Distribute Smallpox Blankets to Indians? Fabrication and Falsification in Ward Churchill's Genocide Rhetoric


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> "
> Every aspect of Churchill's tale is fabricated. Between 1994 and 2003, Ward Churchill published at least six different versions of this accusation against the U.S. Army. While the Mandans and other Indians of the Upper Plains did suffer horribly from a smallpox epidemic in 1837, Churchill presents no evidence whatsoever to indicate that the infection was anything but accidental, or that the U.S. Army was in any way involved. Fort Clark was a privately owned fur trading outpost, not a military base, and there were no U.S. troops in the vicinity. The closest U.S. military unit was an eight hundred mile march away at Fort Leavenworth.
> In telling his fantastic tale, Churchill has fabricated incidents that never occurred and individuals who never existed. Churchill falsified the sources that he cited in support of his tale, and repeatedly concealed evidence in his possession that disconfirms his version of events.
> Ward Churchill is currently a Professor of Ethnic Studies at the University of Colorado. The university granted Churchill tenure in 1991 in spite of the fact that he lacks a Ph.D. and had not served the normal probationary period as an untenured assistant professor. Churchill holds a M.A. degree in Communications from Sangamon State University. Documents from the University of Colorado archives indicate that Churchill obtained his tenured position there under a program designed to "recruit and hire a more diverse faculty" (Clark, 2005).
> In early 2006, the University investigated Churchill on seven allegations of research misconduct, one of which was Churchill's smallpox blankets hoax. [3] The committee unanimously found Churchill guilty on all seven counts, and the Chancellor has recommended his dismissal from the university."
> 
> Did the U.S. Army Distribute Smallpox Blankets to Indians? Fabrication and Falsification in Ward Churchill's Genocide Rhetoric




Did you get sidetracked on purpose to avoid my question?  How is paying reparations to Black people racist?

Sand Creek massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> the Battle of Sand Creek or the Massacre of Cheyenne Indians) was an atrocity in the Indian Wars that occurred on November 29, 1864, when a 700-man force of Colorado Territory militia attacked and destroyed a peaceful village of Cheyenne and Arapaho encamped in southeastern Colorado Territory,[3] killing and mutilating an estimated 70&#8211;163 Indians, *about two-thirds of whom were women and children*.


----------



## koshergrl

I answered this question:

"You are proud of swindling people?"

By showing that your assertions were false.

And you bet it's racist to pay people based on their color, or the percentage of colored blood in their veins. I know you don't understand it, because you are innately racist and bigoted. But PAYING people today for the value of their ancestors is just perpetuating the notion of slavery, and the method you use (and the fact that you chose ONLY one enslaved race to award money to) is racist.


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> I answered this question:
> 
> "You are proud of swindling people?"
> 
> By showing that your assertions were false.
> 
> And you bet it's racist to pay people based on their color, or the percentage of colored blood in their veins. I know you don't understand it, because you are innately racist and bigoted. *But PAYING people today for the value of their ancestors* is just perpetuating the notion of slavery, and the method you use (and the fact that you chose ONLY one enslaved race to award money to) is racist.



I'm not advocating paying on the value of my ancestors. The US would be bankrupt. I am advocating the monetary value of 40 acres and a mule with interest.  You are a nasty little one aren't you?


----------



## koshergrl

The concept is nasty.


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> The concept is nasty.



You haven't explained why though?

My bad missed your ending.

What other race was enslaved here in the US?


----------



## koshergrl

Yes, I did.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> I'm not advocating paying on the value of my ancestors. The US would be bankrupt. I am advocating the monetary value of 40 acres and a mule with interest.  You are a nasty little one aren't you?



What 40 acres and which mule are we going to calculate the price on?
You can forget about interest ... As that will assessed as overdue taxes.

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not advocating paying on the value of my ancestors. The US would be bankrupt. I am advocating the monetary value of 40 acres and a mule with interest.  You are a nasty little one aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What 40 acres and which mule are we going to calculate the price on?
> You can forget about interest ... As that will assessed as overdue taxes.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The 40 acres of Mississippi land that was promised and the going value of a mule at that time. Its not up for debate. Accumulated interest or no deal.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not advocating paying on the value of my ancestors. The US would be bankrupt. I am advocating the monetary value of 40 acres and a mule with interest.  You are a nasty little one aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What 40 acres and which mule are we going to calculate the price on?
> You can forget about interest ... As that will assessed as overdue taxes.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 40 acres of Mississippi land that was promised and the going value of a mule at that time. Its not up for debate. Accumulated interest or no deal.
Click to expand...


All Mississippi land is not valued the same ... So you would have to be specific.
Not all mules are worth the same as well ... So you need to be specific.

If you are not willing to make good on the back taxes ... Then the land is forfeit anyway.

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 40 acres and which mule are we going to calculate the price on?
> You can forget about interest ... As that will assessed as overdue taxes.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 40 acres of Mississippi land that was promised and the going value of a mule at that time. Its not up for debate. Accumulated interest or no deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All Mississippi land is not valued the same ... So you would have to be specific.
> Not all mules are worth the same as well ... So you need to be specific.
> 
> If you are not willing to make good on the back taxes ... Then the land is forfeit anyway.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



I know all land is not the same.  The specific land that was promised. The most expensive mules. Back taxes on the land you pay. Why should we incur a liability because you didnt pay up when promised? Technically I should up the interest rate to those of credit cards.


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 40 acres of Mississippi land that was promised and the going value of a mule at that time. Its not up for debate. Accumulated interest or no deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Mississippi land is not valued the same ... So you would have to be specific.
> Not all mules are worth the same as well ... So you need to be specific.
> 
> If you are not willing to make good on the back taxes ... Then the land is forfeit anyway.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know all land is not the same.  The specific land that was promised. The most expensive mules. Back taxes on the land you pay. Why should we incur a liability because you didnt pay up when promised?
Click to expand...


You cannot put a price on what is not for sale ... So you need to be specific as to what piece of property you are talking about.
We don't currently share any more liability towards paying you anything ... Than you share the liability for the taxes owed on the land.

That knife cuts both ways ... Take it or leave it.

.


----------



## Pop23

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Mississippi land is not valued the same ... So you would have to be specific.
> Not all mules are worth the same as well ... So you need to be specific.
> 
> If you are not willing to make good on the back taxes ... Then the land is forfeit anyway.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know all land is not the same.  The specific land that was promised. The most expensive mules. Back taxes on the land you pay. Why should we incur a liability because you didnt pay up when promised?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot put a price on what is not for sale ... So you need to be specific as to what piece of property you are talking about.
> We don't currently share any more liability towards paying you anything ... Than you share the liability for the taxes owed on the land.
> 
> That knife cuts both ways ... Take it or leave it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Then of course we deduct the average income an American makes compared to the average income of the native country citizen.


----------



## Nate

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not advocating paying on the value of my ancestors. The US would be bankrupt. I am advocating the monetary value of 40 acres and a mule with interest.  You are a nasty little one aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What 40 acres and which mule are we going to calculate the price on?
> You can forget about interest ... As that will assessed as overdue taxes.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 40 acres of Mississippi land that was promised and the going value of a mule at that time. Its not up for debate. Accumulated interest or no deal.
Click to expand...


Actually it was land confiscated in South Carolina, Georgia, and Florida. Around 400,000 acres that, as I've stated waaaaay too many times in this thread, wasn't his to give. Also, again, the mule was only supposed to be a loan... But none of that matters because, now listen carefully, President Johnson revoked it and Gen. Sherman conceded. It'd be like Brooklyn PD giving you the Brooklyn bridge.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



no we didn't, no we didn't, no we shouldn't.


name one living slave


----------



## BlackSand

Pop23 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know all land is not the same.  The specific land that was promised. The most expensive mules. Back taxes on the land you pay. Why should we incur a liability because you didnt pay up when promised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot put a price on what is not for sale ... So you need to be specific as to what piece of property you are talking about.
> We don't currently share any more liability towards paying you anything ... Than you share the liability for the taxes owed on the land.
> 
> That knife cuts both ways ... Take it or leave it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then of course we deduct the average income an American makes compared to the average income of the native country citizen.
Click to expand...


Not to mention the land in question is within the river basin and therefor requires federally mandated flood insurance equal to half the value of the property.

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Mississippi land is not valued the same ... So you would have to be specific.
> Not all mules are worth the same as well ... So you need to be specific.
> 
> If you are not willing to make good on the back taxes ... Then the land is forfeit anyway.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know all land is not the same.  The specific land that was promised. The most expensive mules. Back taxes on the land you pay. Why should we incur a liability because you didnt pay up when promised?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cannot put a price on what is not for sale ... So you need to be specific as to what piece of property you are talking about.
> We don't currently share any more liability towards paying you anything ... Than you share the liability for the taxes owed on the land.
> 
> That knife cuts both ways ... Take it or leave it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Sale? We don't buy anything. The government is paying reparations. Do you know how that works? Look at the land promised in the original decree. Assess fair market value using historical records and pay up.  You have all the liability because you defaulted by not paying. If you don't take the deal now we will just wait until later when you finally wise up..... Plus interest.


----------



## MaryL

Slaves got their &#8220;reparations&#8221; on the day slavery ended: FREEDOM. Won by the blood of countless whites  after the civil war .  There isn&#8217;t any more reparations than that, kids.  Personally, I think that was enough. But, some like to milk issues ad infinitum and ignore  their own faults, but I suppose that is best left unsaid, too.


----------



## Pop23

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know all land is not the same.  The specific land that was promised. The most expensive mules. Back taxes on the land you pay. Why should we incur a liability because you didnt pay up when promised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot put a price on what is not for sale ... So you need to be specific as to what piece of property you are talking about.
> We don't currently share any more liability towards paying you anything ... Than you share the liability for the taxes owed on the land.
> 
> That knife cuts both ways ... Take it or leave it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sale? We don't buy anything. The government is paying reparations. Do you know how that works? Look at the land promised in the original decree. Assess fair market value using historical records and pay up.  You have all the liability because you defaulted by not paying. If you don't take the deal now we will just wait until later when you finally wise up.
Click to expand...


Better buy some popcorn, beer and a lazy boy, you got a long wait ahead of you.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Slaves got their &#8220;reparations&#8221; on the day slavery ended: FREEDOM. Won by the blood of countless whites  after the civil war .  There isn&#8217;t any more reparations than that, kids.  Personally, I think that was enough. But, some like to milk issues ad infinitum and ignore  their own faults, but I suppose that is best left unsaid, too.



I disagree. How did white people dying benefit Black people monetarily? For that comment I also need to tack on income discrepancy rates for the fake freedom. White people were chosen first for jobs and Blacks if they were able to get jobs were paid lower wages. Also the share croppers swindled the Black pickers so they never made any money and dared them to protest.  I say another cool million each should cover it.


----------



## koshergrl

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know all land is not the same. The specific land that was promised. The most expensive mules. Back taxes on the land you pay. Why should we incur a liability because you didnt pay up when promised?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot put a price on what is not for sale ... So you need to be specific as to what piece of property you are talking about.
> We don't currently share any more liability towards paying you anything ... Than you share the liability for the taxes owed on the land.
> 
> That knife cuts both ways ... Take it or leave it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sale? We don't buy anything. The government is paying reparations. Do you know how that works? Look at the land promised in the original decree. Assess fair market value using historical records and pay up. You have all the liability because you defaulted by not paying. If you don't take the deal now we will just wait until later when you finally wise up..... Plus interest.
Click to expand...

 
The Dems are going to deplete their coffers pretty seriously. Better get crackin.


----------



## Asclepias

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot put a price on what is not for sale ... So you need to be specific as to what piece of property you are talking about.
> We don't currently share any more liability towards paying you anything ... Than you share the liability for the taxes owed on the land.
> 
> That knife cuts both ways ... Take it or leave it.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sale? We don't buy anything. The government is paying reparations. Do you know how that works? Look at the land promised in the original decree. Assess fair market value using historical records and pay up.  You have all the liability because you defaulted by not paying. If you don't take the deal now we will just wait until later when you finally wise up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better buy some popcorn, beer and a lazy boy, you got a long wait ahead of you.
Click to expand...


Pretty much what I figured. Whites never negotiate in good faith.


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot put a price on what is not for sale ... So you need to be specific as to what piece of property you are talking about.
> We don't currently share any more liability towards paying you anything ... Than you share the liability for the taxes owed on the land.
> 
> That knife cuts both ways ... Take it or leave it.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sale? We don't buy anything. The government is paying reparations. Do you know how that works? Look at the land promised in the original decree. Assess fair market value using historical records and pay up. You have all the liability because you defaulted by not paying. If you don't take the deal now we will just wait until later when you finally wise up..... Plus interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems are going to deplete their coffers pretty seriously. Better get crackin.
Click to expand...


I see you are not familiar with the federal reserve. Coffers are never empty.


----------



## koshergrl

Lolol...how racist of you. I could say "blacks always want something for nothing" but I won't, because that would be racist.


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> Lolol...how racist of you. I could say "blacks always want something for nothing" but I won't, because that would be racist.



Whats racist is assuming I should have to negotiate the terms of a non paid debt.


----------



## Pop23

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sale? We don't buy anything. The government is paying reparations. Do you know how that works? Look at the land promised in the original decree. Assess fair market value using historical records and pay up.  You have all the liability because you defaulted by not paying. If you don't take the deal now we will just wait until later when you finally wise up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better buy some popcorn, beer and a lazy boy, you got a long wait ahead of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much what I figured. Whites never negotiate in good faith.
Click to expand...


Negotiate what? Negotiate with whom? Someone who benefited by the whole thing? 

What is the income of the average descendent of a slave in the United States compared the the average income of a citizen of the native country?

Your banking on the dead is distasteful to say the least, but do carry on.


----------



## Asclepias

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better buy some popcorn, beer and a lazy boy, you got a long wait ahead of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much what I figured. Whites never negotiate in good faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Negotiate what? Negotiate with whom? Someone who benefited by the whole thing?
> 
> What is the income of the average descendent of a slave in the United States compared the the average income of a citizen of the native country?
> 
> Your banking on the dead is distasteful to say the least, but do carry on.
Click to expand...


What does anyones income have to do with the value of the land? You are bringing things into play that have no bearing on the promise. The promise was not 40 acres and a mule based on your wage earnings back in Africa. No we did not benefit. Thats a good one.


----------



## Pop23

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much what I figured. Whites never negotiate in good faith.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negotiate what? Negotiate with whom? Someone who benefited by the whole thing?
> 
> What is the income of the average descendent of a slave in the United States compared the the average income of a citizen of the native country?
> 
> Your banking on the dead is distasteful to say the least, but do carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does anyones income have to do with the value of the land? You are bringing things into play that have no bearing on the promise. The promise was not 40 acres and a mule based on your wage earnings back in Africa. No we did not benefit. Thats a good one.
Click to expand...


Average income would be higher in the native country??????

No, that's a good one!


----------



## Asclepias

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negotiate what? Negotiate with whom? Someone who benefited by the whole thing?
> 
> What is the income of the average descendent of a slave in the United States compared the the average income of a citizen of the native country?
> 
> Your banking on the dead is distasteful to say the least, but do carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does anyones income have to do with the value of the land? You are bringing things into play that have no bearing on the promise. The promise was not 40 acres and a mule based on your wage earnings back in Africa. No we did not benefit. Thats a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Average income would be higher in the native country??????
> 
> No, that's a good one!
Click to expand...


You seem a little slow. Wages are not the issue. Focus on reparations.


----------



## Pop23

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does anyones income have to do with the value of the land? You are bringing things into play that have no bearing on the promise. The promise was not 40 acres and a mule based on your wage earnings back in Africa. No we did not benefit. Thats a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Average income would be higher in the native country??????
> 
> No, that's a good one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem a little slow. Wages are not the issue. Focus on reparations.
Click to expand...


We can go around in circles all night. There are no more living Americans that were once slaves. Get it?

You, not them want the reparations. YOU have garnered economic benefit from this or prove that you would be economically better off if you remained in the native country. 

NOBODY alive today broke any promise to the slaves.


----------



## Godboy

Whites paid good money for those slaves. You want a handout, go talk to the Africans that sold you.


----------



## Asclepias

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Average income would be higher in the native country??????
> 
> No, that's a good one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem a little slow. Wages are not the issue. Focus on reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can go around in circles all night. There are no more living Americans that were once slaves. Get it?
> 
> You, not them want the reparations. YOU have garnered economic benefit from this or prove that you would be economically better off if you remained in the native country.
> 
> NOBODY alive today broke any promise to the slaves.
Click to expand...


Thats what happens when the dead person has descendants. Thats what happened for the Japanese. Their heirs got reparations.  Whats so confusing about this topic?


----------



## GWV5903

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



*News Flash:*

I didn't have anything to do with it...

You're welcome to contribute what ever you want, just leave me out of it and BTW take your guilt trip and put it where the sun don't shine...


----------



## Pop23

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem a little slow. Wages are not the issue. Focus on reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can go around in circles all night. There are no more living Americans that were once slaves. Get it?
> 
> You, not them want the reparations. YOU have garnered economic benefit from this or prove that you would be economically better off if you remained in the native country.
> 
> NOBODY alive today broke any promise to the slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what happens when the dead person has descendants. Thats what happened for the Japanese. Their heirs got reparations.  Whats so confusing about this topic?
Click to expand...


Other than greed?


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sale? We don't buy anything. The government is paying reparations. Do you know how that works? Look at the land promised in the original decree. Assess fair market value using historical records and pay up.  You have all the liability because you defaulted by not paying. If you don't take the deal now we will just wait until later when you finally wise up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better buy some popcorn, beer and a lazy boy, you got a long wait ahead of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much what I figured. Whites never negotiate in good faith.
Click to expand...


Good faith works both ways as well ... And I see you chose to "leave it".
Too bad ... You were getting somewhere before you got greedy.

.


----------



## DelbertGrady

Those cretins have been paid reparations many times over. So no.


----------



## Peterf

Delta4Embassy said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> 
> The many billions given to Africa in aid, by Britain, the US, France and other one time slave holders more than wipe out any notional  'reparations'.
> 
> What next? 'Reparations' demanded from Danes and Norwegians for all those raped women, stolen cows, murdered monks that the Vikings were responsible for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foreign aid given to Africa didn't then get divied up to American descendents of slavery.
Click to expand...


But it went, in part, to relations of slaves.   

The main objection to this ridiculous idea surely must be that dear Mr Obama would not receive a cent.  Now that's unfair!


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Whites paid good money for those slaves. You want a handout, go talk to the Africans that sold you.



The question is not about what I want but whether its a good idea. If you dont understand the OP you should shut up.


----------



## Asclepias

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can go around in circles all night. There are no more living Americans that were once slaves. Get it?
> 
> You, not them want the reparations. YOU have garnered economic benefit from this or prove that you would be economically better off if you remained in the native country.
> 
> NOBODY alive today broke any promise to the slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what happens when the dead person has descendants. Thats what happened for the Japanese. Their heirs got reparations.  Whats so confusing about this topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other than greed?
Click to expand...


Greed would be wanting more than what is due. Like white people wanting to renegotiate and already lucrative offer. Next thread will be whites complaining about Blacks on welfare.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better buy some popcorn, beer and a lazy boy, you got a long wait ahead of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much what I figured. Whites never negotiate in good faith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good faith works both ways as well ... And I see you chose to "leave it".
> Too bad ... You were getting somewhere before you got greedy.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Good faith is me accepting what was offered. You want to take that away. You have no room to negotiate. Continue to whine about crime, Black violence towards whites, and welfare. You dont seem smart enough to get this is a bargain for you.


----------



## Asclepias

DelbertGrady said:


> Those cretins have been paid reparations many times over. So no.



The white slave owners were indeed paid reparations over and over again after the civil war.


----------



## Asclepias

Peterf said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> 
> The many billions given to Africa in aid, by Britain, the US, France and other one time slave holders more than wipe out any notional  'reparations'.
> 
> What next? 'Reparations' demanded from Danes and Norwegians for all those raped women, stolen cows, murdered monks that the Vikings were responsible for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foreign aid given to Africa didn't then get divied up to American descendents of slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it went, in part, to relations of slaves.
> 
> The main objection to this ridiculous idea surely must be that dear Mr Obama would not receive a cent.  Now that's unfair!
Click to expand...


Actually the POTUS is descended from a slave on his moms side. Somebody was passing for white in his family. 

/edit

Damn thats ironic. He is related to the first person ever sentenced to slavery.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/30/us/obamas-mother-had-african-forebear-study-suggests.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## koshergrl

I ran across something sort of interesting:

1860 Census Results
http://www.civil-war.net/census.asp?census=Total

In case anyone is interested in actually learning something about what they like to yap about.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what happens when the dead person has descendants. Thats what happened for the Japanese. Their heirs got reparations.  Whats so confusing about this topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than greed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Greed would be wanting more than what is due. Like white people wanting to renegotiate and already lucrative offer.* Next thread will be whites complaining about Blacks on welfare.*
Click to expand...


your behind....thats already been done here....more than once....go look at a ShootSpeedos thread....


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZo1We9FJRM]ignorant racist black lady wants free water.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Toro

After the Revolutionary War, Loyalists were driven to Canada and their land was expropriated without compensation.  As a descendant of these Loyalists, or at least from the country where all the Loyalists went, I demand you Americans pay me compensation for stealing our ancestors land 230 years ago. 

I'll just sit here and wait for the big bucks to roll in.


----------



## koshergrl

Keep waiting, toro! Lol...thank god the reparist loons are a tiny minority. Perhaps someday they will pool their money and send you an Amazon gift card, lol.


----------



## Asclepias

Toro said:


> After the Revolutionary War, Loyalists were driven to Canada and their land was expropriated without compensation.  As a descendant of these Loyalists, or at least from the country where all the Loyalists went, I demand you Americans pay me compensation for stealing our ancestors land 230 years ago.
> 
> I'll just sit here and wait for the big bucks to roll in.



You have no claim. You have no right to come to another persons home and declare it to be yours no matter how many papal bulls are issued declaring you have the authority.


----------



## koshergrl

Lolol...


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> Good faith is me accepting what was offered. You want to take that away. You have no room to negotiate. Continue to whine about crime, Black violence towards whites, and welfare. You dont seem smart enough to get this is a bargain for you.



You honestly don't know anything about me ... I don't whine about anything.
I have the thorough understanding that if you want something ... You do what is necessary to achieve it in a manner that respects both good intentions and self-responsibility.

You are the person that doesn't understand negotiations and thinks that to negotiate means you get all you want ... Not going to happen and that is your choice not mine.
You are the person whining about the wrongs done to your ancestors ... Not me.
You are the person sitting there with your hand out ... Not doing what is necessary to fill it with a tool that progresses your own efforts towards success.

Sit and wait longer ... Some poor bastard will feel sorry for you sooner or later and give you his/her crumbs.
You have the key to your success ... The key is all you need ... Now figure out how to be productive and use it.

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good faith is me accepting what was offered. You want to take that away. You have no room to negotiate. Continue to whine about crime, Black violence towards whites, and welfare. You dont seem smart enough to get this is a bargain for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You honestly don't know anything about me ... I don't whine about anything.
> I have the thorough understanding that if you want something ... You do what is necessary to achieve it in a manner that respects both good intentions and self-responsibility.
> 
> You are the person that doesn't understand negotiations and thinks that to negotiate means you get all you want ... Not going to happen and that is your choice not mine.
> You are the person whining about the wrongs done to your ancestors ... Not me.
> You are the person sitting there with your hand out ... Not doing what is necessary to fill it with a tool that progresses your own efforts towards success.
> 
> Sit and wait longer ... Some poor bastard will feel sorry for you sooner or later and give you his/her crumbs.
> You have the key to your success ... The key is all you need ... Now figure out how to be productive and use it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Don't get all butthurt. I thought this was a mock up?  I know you don't have any power to negotiate. i was just voicing what the arguments would be and you pretty much met my expectations as to what the white racist populous would do. Attempt to lessen the offer.  I know I have the key to my success. I use everyday.


----------



## rightwinger

koshergrl said:


> I ran across something sort of interesting:
> 
> 1860 Census Results
> American Civil War Census Data
> 
> In case anyone is interested in actually learning something about what they like to yap about.



Wow...13% of the population was held in slavery

I can see why we needed a war


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good faith is me accepting what was offered. You want to take that away. You have no room to negotiate. Continue to whine about crime, Black violence towards whites, and welfare. You dont seem smart enough to get this is a bargain for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You honestly don't know anything about me ... I don't whine about anything.
> I have the thorough understanding that if you want something ... You do what is necessary to achieve it in a manner that respects both good intentions and self-responsibility.
> 
> You are the person that doesn't understand negotiations and thinks that to negotiate means you get all you want ... Not going to happen and that is your choice not mine.
> You are the person whining about the wrongs done to your ancestors ... Not me.
> You are the person sitting there with your hand out ... Not doing what is necessary to fill it with a tool that progresses your own efforts towards success.
> 
> Sit and wait longer ... Some poor bastard will feel sorry for you sooner or later and give you his/her crumbs.
> You have the key to your success ... The key is all you need ... Now figure out how to be productive and use it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get all butthurt. I thought this was a mock up?  I know you don't have any power to negotiate. i was just voicing what the arguments would be and you pretty much met my expectations as to what the white populous would do. Attempt to lessen the offer.  I know I have the key to my success. I use everyday.
Click to expand...


Butthurt ... Is that all you have got?
I rake you over the coals and you think I am butthurt ... amusing!
There isn't an argument ... 40 acres and a mule were thrown out after a failed attempt at Reconstruction of the South.

You don't even know what the key is if you still want to negotiate for something that is not due to you in the first place.
I certainly won't disagree that you demonstrate the obvious desire to "break and enter" whenever and wherever possible.

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> You honestly don't know anything about me ... I don't whine about anything.
> I have the thorough understanding that if you want something ... You do what is necessary to achieve it in a manner that respects both good intentions and self-responsibility.
> 
> You are the person that doesn't understand negotiations and thinks that to negotiate means you get all you want ... Not going to happen and that is your choice not mine.
> You are the person whining about the wrongs done to your ancestors ... Not me.
> You are the person sitting there with your hand out ... Not doing what is necessary to fill it with a tool that progresses your own efforts towards success.
> 
> Sit and wait longer ... Some poor bastard will feel sorry for you sooner or later and give you his/her crumbs.
> You have the key to your success ... The key is all you need ... Now figure out how to be productive and use it.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get all butthurt. I thought this was a mock up?  I know you don't have any power to negotiate. i was just voicing what the arguments would be and you pretty much met my expectations as to what the white populous would do. Attempt to lessen the offer.  I know I have the key to my success. I use everyday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Butthurt ... Is that all you have got?
> I rake you over the coals and you think I am butthurt ... amusing!
> There isn't an argument ... 40 acres and a mule were thrown out after a failed attempt at Reconstruction of the South.
> 
> You don't even know what the key is if you still want to negotiate for something that is not due to you in the first place.
> I certainly won't disagree that you demonstrate the obvious desire to "break and enter" whenever and wherever possible.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I didn't _*have*_ butt hurt. I said for you not to *be* butthurt. It was a fake scenario.  Somehow I don't feel raked over any coals but if that is what you need to get over your butthurtedness feel free to pretend. I know this is not an argument. I know the promise was rescinded due to racism. That why I know white racists would always try to avoid paying reparations. Wether I know the key or not is irrelevant since reparations are overdue. I have a precedence in the Japanese.


----------



## koshergrl

Tank said:


> ignorant racist black lady wants free water.flv - YouTube



They built the pipes, lol. 

Using the same logic, my dad built a big condo here where I live. Why don't I get a free room whenever I ask for one?


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthmatters said:


> SO I GUESS THAT IS A WIN FOR ME
> 
> 
> they started doing the "your a poopy pants" dance
> 
> 
> I win



Damn woman! You are beginning to sound like fakesmarmy.
Declaring yourself a winner? Really?

*LAIR*


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get all butthurt. I thought this was a mock up?  I know you don't have any power to negotiate. i was just voicing what the arguments would be and you pretty much met my expectations as to what the white populous would do. Attempt to lessen the offer.  I know I have the key to my success. I use everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butthurt ... Is that all you have got?
> I rake you over the coals and you think I am butthurt ... amusing!
> There isn't an argument ... 40 acres and a mule were thrown out after a failed attempt at Reconstruction of the South.
> 
> You don't even know what the key is if you still want to negotiate for something that is not due to you in the first place.
> I certainly won't disagree that you demonstrate the obvious desire to "break and enter" whenever and wherever possible.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't _*have*_ butt hurt. I said for you not to *be* butthurt. It was a fake scenario.  Somehow I don't feel raked over any coals but if that is what you need to get over your butthurtedness feel free to pretend. I know this is not an argument. I know the promise was rescinded due to racism. That why I know white racists would always try to avoid paying reparations. Wether I know the key or not is irrelevant since reparations are overdue. I have a precedence in the Japanese.
Click to expand...


I am not butthurt nor will  I be ... I didn't say that you were either.
Those are childish insults posters like you use ... Pathetic troll.

You are more of a racist than I am ... Which doesn't really condemn you as a hate-filled racist ... Because I am not a racist at all.
If you think you have precedence ... Tell me when it pays off for you ... Otherwise you are just wasting your time on unproductive measures.

All I did was point out there are responsibilities in owning land that were not covered in your desire to be compensated for something not due to you.
The idea that you think you are owed something in the first place is where you are wrong ... The idea you think any objection I may have is based in racism is equally mistaken.

You dishonor the dignity and respect your forefathers earned ... And represent nothing more than a beggar and thief with the notion of supporting reparations at this juncture. 

Carry On Troll ...

.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Butthurt ... Is that all you have got?
> I rake you over the coals and you think I am butthurt ... amusing!
> There isn't an argument ... 40 acres and a mule were thrown out after a failed attempt at Reconstruction of the South.
> 
> You don't even know what the key is if you still want to negotiate for something that is not due to you in the first place.
> I certainly won't disagree that you demonstrate the obvious desire to "break and enter" whenever and wherever possible.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't _*have*_ butt hurt. I said for you not to *be* butthurt. It was a fake scenario.  Somehow I don't feel raked over any coals but if that is what you need to get over your butthurtedness feel free to pretend. I know this is not an argument. I know the promise was rescinded due to racism. That why I know white racists would always try to avoid paying reparations. Wether I know the key or not is irrelevant since reparations are overdue. I have a precedence in the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not butthurt nor will  I be ... I didn't say that you were either.
> Those are childish insults posters like you use ... Pathetic troll.
> 
> You are more of a racist than I am ... Which doesn't really condemn you as a hate-filled racist ... Because I am not a racist at all.
> If you think you have precedence ... Tell me when it pays off for you ... Otherwise you are just wasting your time on unproductive measures.
> 
> All I did was point out there are responsibilities in owning land that were not covered in your desire to be compensated for something not due to you.
> The idea that you think you are owed something in the first place is where you are wrong ... The idea you think any objection I may have is based in racism is equally mistaken.
> 
> You dishonor the dignity and respect your forefathers earned ... And represent nothing more than a beggar and thief with the notion of supporting reparations at this juncture.
> 
> Carry On Troll ...
> 
> .
Click to expand...


You asked if butt hurt was all I had. It was the first line of your post.  I wasn't insulting you. i was pointing out that you are exhibiting the symptoms of being butthurt. In order for me to racist I would need to assume there were different races and mine was superior. That is not my train of thought. 

I will let you know if it pays off but somehow I feel you will know before I would be able to post it on this site. I have no anticipation of seeing it due to racism but you never know since a black POTUS was elected to my surprise.  Sine I don't anticipate it, I don't waste time working towards it but thanks for the advice.

You pointing out that there are responsibilities in land ownership have nothing to do with reparations. I am at a loss as to why you dont understand that. Yes reaparations are due and in fact overdue but I have zero faith that whites as a collective would advocate paying them. 

Your last sentence again exhibits your butthurtedness. Dont be upset that your arguments represent no argument at all and would be just an attempt to defraud Black people of what is rightfully due.


----------



## DGS49

The Fifth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution states the following:  "No person shall be...deprived of...property, without due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use, without just compensation."

In other words, the Government cannot take your property without following some legal procedure, and you have to be compensated for it.  Think of "eminent domain."  Government can take what it needs, but it has to compensate the owner for what was taken.

Like it or not, slaves were legal property in the United States.  When Abraham Lincoln sought to "free" the slaves it had the same effect (if successful) as if he had effectively torn up the deeds to all of the real estate in the states "in rebellion."

Keep in mind that it was Lincoln's position (and the position of the USA) that the confederate states remained part of the U.S., and their rebellion had no legal effect.  So the citizens of the CSA were in fact still citizens of the U.S.

One could argue that Lincoln couldn't free the slaves (i.e., take the slave-owners' property) because it was not for "public use."  End of story.  But he did purport to free the slaves.

So according to the Fifth Amendment, the slave owners were entitled to be compensated for the loss of their property at the hands of the Federal Government.  Reparations?

But on the other hand slavery was certainly a form of imprisonment, and one could argue very strongly that any laws establishing or permitting slavery were illegitimate on their face.  Because as we know from the Declaration of Independence, we get our rights from The Creator, and not from government.

Therefore the imprisonment of slavery was "false imprisonment" under U.S. tort law, and the slaves should have a cause of action against the slave owners for false imprisonment.

So really, I think the descendants of the former slaves and the descendants of the former slave owners should duke it out between themselves, and leave everyone else (and the Government) out of it.

My ancestors were in Ireland and England and Poland when all this crap was going on, so personally, I don't give a schidt one way or another.


----------



## rightwinger

DGS49 said:


> The Fifth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution states the following:  "No person shall be...deprived of...property, without due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use, without just compensation."
> 
> In other words, the Government cannot take your property without following some legal procedure, and you have to be compensated for it.  Think of "eminent domain."  Government can take what it needs, but it has to compensate the owner for what was taken.
> 
> Like it or not, slaves were legal property in the United States.  When Abraham Lincoln sought to "free" the slaves it had the same effect (if successful) as if he had effectively torn up the deeds to all of the real estate in the states "in rebellion."
> 
> Keep in mind that it was Lincoln's position (and the position of the USA) that the confederate states remained part of the U.S., and their rebellion had no legal effect.  So the citizens of the CSA were in fact still citizens of the U.S.
> 
> One could argue that Lincoln couldn't free the slaves (i.e., take the slave-owners' property) because it was not for "public use."  End of story.  But he did purport to free the slaves.
> 
> So according to the Fifth Amendment, the slave owners were entitled to be compensated for the loss of their property at the hands of the Federal Government.  Reparations?
> 
> But on the other hand slavery was certainly a form of imprisonment, and one could argue very strongly that any laws establishing or permitting slavery were illegitimate on their face.  Because as we know from the Declaration of Independence, we get our rights from The Creator, and not from government.
> 
> Therefore the imprisonment of slavery was "false imprisonment" under U.S. tort law, and the slaves should have a cause of action against the slave owners for false imprisonment.
> 
> So really, I think the descendants of the former slaves and the descendants of the former slave owners should duke it out between themselves, and leave everyone else (and the Government) out of it.
> 
> My ancestors were in Ireland and England and Poland when all this crap was going on, so personally, I don't give a schidt one way or another.



Slaves were denied compensation for their labor
They were denied due process
They had children taken away from them
They were raped


The Fifth Amendment says..... nor be *deprived of life, liberty, or property*, without due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use, without just compensation.


----------



## Ernie S.

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not advocating paying on the value of my ancestors. The US would be bankrupt. I am advocating the monetary value of 40 acres and a mule with interest.  You are a nasty little one aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What 40 acres and which mule are we going to calculate the price on?
> You can forget about interest ... As that will assessed as overdue taxes.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I want documentation that any black claiming reparations is, in fact, descended from slaves.
Birth certificates or census records proving an unbroken lineage should suffice.


----------



## Asclepias

I would argue that the slave owners lost their rights to receive reparations for the value of their slaves once they committed treason and started the Civil War. They indeed got their land back and Black people never were compensated.

Sharecropping & "Forty Acres and a Mule" ? History.com Articles, Video, Pictures and Facts



> President Andrew Johnson ordered all land under federal control to be returned to its previous owners in the summer of 1865.


----------



## Asclepias

Ernie S. said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not advocating paying on the value of my ancestors. The US would be bankrupt. I am advocating the monetary value of 40 acres and a mule with interest.  You are a nasty little one aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What 40 acres and which mule are we going to calculate the price on?
> You can forget about interest ... As that will assessed as overdue taxes.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want documentation that any black claiming reparations is, in fact, descended from slaves.
> Birth certificates or census records proving an *unbroken* lineage should suffice.
Click to expand...


What would be considered unbroken?


----------



## BlackSand

Asclepias said:


> Your last sentence again exhibits your butthurtedness. Dont be upset that your arguments represent no argument at all and would be just an attempt to defraud Black people of what is rightfully due.



You fail to understand the simple premise that because you are white, black, yellow, green or blue doesn't mean you are owed anything from anyone now.
If you want something ... Go get it ... Or shut the hell up and stop waiting for something that is no longer due.

The only advice I have given you is that you are looking in the wrong place as far as what is necessary to succeed.
If you want to continue to pursue a fruitless path ... That is your choice and has nothing to do with anyone being butthurt or a racist.

.


----------



## Meathead

Check's in the mail Asc!

No, but seriously. The offer of a one-way ride to Nigeria on a tramp steamer is still there. I figure taxpayers could save a fortune in food stamps and other entitlements. You could also regale the locals with their great civilizations they no nothing about.


----------



## Asclepias

BlackSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your last sentence again exhibits your butthurtedness. Dont be upset that your arguments represent no argument at all and would be just an attempt to defraud Black people of what is rightfully due.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You fail to understand the simple premise that because you are white, black, yellow, green or blue doesn't mean you are owed anything from anyone now.
> If you want something ... Go get it ... Or shut the hell up and stop waiting for something that is no longer due.
> 
> The only advice I have given you is that you are looking in the wrong place as far as what is necessary to succeed.
> If you want to continue to pursue a fruitless path ... That is your choice and has nothing to do with anyone being butthurt or a racist.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


That would all be well and good if we were talking about personal achievement. That thread is in the philosophy section. The OP is on reparations. How did you miss that? 

I'm not on a fruitless path. Fruitless would be sitting here waiting for reparations. The fact that you cant even get it together long enough to stay with the OP proves you are butt hurt.  It will be ok I promise.


----------



## Ernie S.

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> What 40 acres and which mule are we going to calculate the price on?
> You can forget about interest ... As that will assessed as overdue taxes.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want documentation that any black claiming reparations is, in fact, descended from slaves.
> Birth certificates or census records proving an *unbroken* lineage should suffice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would be considered unbroken?
Click to expand...


A document proving first that "John Brown" was a slave; perhaps a bill of sale or birth record establishing that his mother was a slave, to start with. Then and unbroken string of birth certificates and/or US Census records that establish that both parents in each generation were slaves until The Emancipation Proclamation.
Absent such documentation, there is no way to prove descendancy from slaves. The process would be rife with fraud if it was based on skin color or a families oral history.


----------



## Ernie S.

Meathead said:


> Check's in the mail Asc!
> 
> No, but seriously. The offer of a one-way ride to Nigeria on a tramp steamer is still there. I figure taxpayers could save a fortune in food stamps and other entitlements. You could also regale the locals with their great civilizations they no nothing about.



It would cut the murder rate in half too.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Check's in the mail Asc!
> 
> No, but seriously. The offer of a one-way ride to Nigeria on a tramp steamer is still there. I figure taxpayers could save a fortune in food stamps and other entitlements. You could also regale the locals with their great civilizations they no nothing about.



I already told you that anything above and beyond the term stipulated is just gravy.


----------



## Asclepias

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want documentation that any black claiming reparations is, in fact, descended from slaves.
> Birth certificates or census records proving an *unbroken* lineage should suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be considered unbroken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A document proving first that "John Brown" was a slave; perhaps a bill of sale or birth record establishing that his mother was a slave, to start with. Then and unbroken string of birth certificates and/or US Census records that establish that both parents in each generation were slaves until The Emancipation Proclamation.
> Absent such documentation, there is no way to prove descendancy from slaves. The process would be rife with fraud if it was based on skin color or a families oral history.
Click to expand...


Gotcha. Why would that require both parents be descended from slaves?  Rape was quite a common thing back then. How do you think most of us are anywhere from 70% - 75% sub-saharan?  Sounds like a ruse to get out of paying.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sounds like a way to ensure that there is no fraud.

Should barack obama receive reparations? His children? Should the President's daughters receive the same share as someone who could prove 100% descendancy?


----------



## Asclepias

Ernie S. said:


> Sounds like a way to ensure that there is no fraud.
> 
> Should barack obama receive reparations? His children? Should the President's daughters receive the same share as someone who could prove 100% descendancy?



There is no fraud if only one was a slave. That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Asclepias

Ernie S. said:


> Sounds like a way to ensure that there is no fraud.
> 
> Should barack obama receive reparations? His children? Should the President's daughters receive the same share as someone who could prove 100% descendancy?



Yes. Unless you have a way to determine that there was no mental, physical, economical, or academic advantage lost. Somehow I think that the first two would stop you in your tracks every time.  Just because someone succeeded in spite of does not change the obligation to pay.


----------



## Toro

Asclepias said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the Revolutionary War, Loyalists were driven to Canada and their land was expropriated without compensation.  As a descendant of these Loyalists, or at least from the country where all the Loyalists went, I demand you Americans pay me compensation for stealing our ancestors land 230 years ago.
> 
> I'll just sit here and wait for the big bucks to roll in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no claim. You have no right to come to another persons home and declare it to be yours no matter how many papal bulls are issued declaring you have the authority.
Click to expand...


You stole my ancestors land!

Pay me.


----------



## Asclepias

Toro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the Revolutionary War, Loyalists were driven to Canada and their land was expropriated without compensation.  As a descendant of these Loyalists, or at least from the country where all the Loyalists went, I demand you Americans pay me compensation for stealing our ancestors land 230 years ago.
> 
> I'll just sit here and wait for the big bucks to roll in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no claim. You have no right to come to another persons home and declare it to be yours no matter how many papal bulls are issued declaring you have the authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stole my ancestors land!
> 
> Pay me.
Click to expand...


Your ancestors land is in Europe not the Americas.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no claim. You have no right to come to another persons home and declare it to be yours no matter how many papal bulls are issued declaring you have the authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stole my ancestors land!
> 
> Pay me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ancestors land is in Europe not the Americas.
Click to expand...


And yours is in Africa.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You stole my ancestors land!
> 
> Pay me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your ancestors land is in Europe not the Americas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yours is in Africa.
Click to expand...


I know. What does that have to do with reparations?  Dont get caught lying this time or i will bust you out again.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your ancestors land is in Europe not the Americas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yours is in Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know. What does that have to do with reparations?  Dont get caught lying this time or i will bust you out again.
Click to expand...


There are no reparations and there never will be.


----------



## Immanuel

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yours is in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. What does that have to do with reparations?  Dont get caught lying this time or i will bust you out again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no reparations and there never will be.
Click to expand...


With liberals running this land, how can you be so positive they won't screw us with this just like they do in every other way?

Immie


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



Who's we?

Were you on those boats?  I sure as fuck wasn't.

Which black people were kidnapped?  Have them step forward and we'll round up the guilty parties. . . not their kin, mind you, or other people who happen to share the same skin color as them. . . that'd be racist.  No, let's round up the criminals responsible for these crimes and we'll make them pay what's due to the victims.  I'd be happy to pay reparations to anyone who I kidnapped or enslaved, but if you can't find anyone I did that to, no, I don't support having my money taken to make them whole.


----------



## Truthmatters

have you ever heard of black walstreet?


----------



## 007

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



What kind of a DUMBASS thread ya got going this time, shit for brains?

How do you give reparations to DEAD PEOPLE?


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yours is in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. What does that have to do with reparations?  Dont get caught lying this time or i will bust you out again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no reparations and there never will be.
Click to expand...


Sorry bud. You are wrong. Pay up now or i will just let the interest accumulate.


----------



## Truthmatters

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?
> 
> Were you on those boats?  I sure as fuck wasn't.
> 
> Which black people were kidnapped?  Have them step forward and we'll round up the guilty parties. . . not their kin, mind you, or other people who happen to share the same skin color as them. . . that'd be racist.  No, let's round up the criminals responsible for these crimes and we'll make them pay what's due to the victims.  I'd be happy to pay reparations to anyone who I kidnapped or enslaved, but if you can't find anyone I did that to, no, I don't support having my money taken to make them whole.
Click to expand...




Ok not YOUR money ?

then how about every land owner who gained their land by inheriting it from a slave owner.


we take that property and sell it to the highest bidder and then deliver the funds to anyone who can prove they had a slave in their family history.


We didn't let the Nazis kids keep the things they stole off the dead bodies of jews huh


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Immanuel said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know. What does that have to do with reparations?  Dont get caught lying this time or i will bust you out again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no reparations and there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With liberals running this land, how can you be so positive they won't screw us with this just like they do in every other way?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


I'm an optimist.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know. What does that have to do with reparations?  Dont get caught lying this time or i will bust you out again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no reparations and there never will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry bud. You are wrong. Pay up now or i will just let the interest accumulate.
Click to expand...


I'm wrong?

Then show me where these reparations for slavery are?


----------



## Truthmatters

prove your claim that there NEVER will be


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no reparations and there never will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bud. You are wrong. Pay up now or i will just let the interest accumulate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm wrong?
> 
> Then show me where these reparations for slavery are?
Click to expand...


My coming financial windfall is none of your business. Concentrate on your own negative bank balance.


----------



## jwoodie

Since the trillions of dollars we have spent in welfare payments (disproportionately to the descendants of former slaves) aren't enough, I propose that white slavery be instituted for the next 400 years.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bud. You are wrong. Pay up now or i will just let the interest accumulate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wrong?
> 
> Then show me where these reparations for slavery are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My coming financial windfall is none of your business. Concentrate on your own negative bank balance.
Click to expand...


Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## Ernie S.

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a way to ensure that there is no fraud.
> 
> Should barack obama receive reparations? His children? Should the President's daughters receive the same share as someone who could prove 100% descendancy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Unless you have a way to determine that there was no mental, physical, economical, or academic advantage lost. Somehow I think that the first two would stop you in your tracks every time.  Just because someone succeeded in spite of does not change the obligation to pay.
Click to expand...


barack obama is not descended from slaves. He deserves nothing for skin color. From what I understand, his wife can trace her roots back to slavery, though her great great great grandfather was Irish.
I guess that makes her 90% slave black, making her daughters 45% slave black

So, how would you divvy up the pot?

barack gets nothing? Or a full share based on skin color.

Interestingly, the only slave blood in the Presidents lineage comes from his mother's side. His mother's line has been traced to the first black slave in the Colonies, John Punch.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> prove your claim that there NEVER will be



Can't prove something that will never happen.


----------



## Asclepias

jwoodie said:


> Since the trillions of dollars we have spent in welfare payments (disproportionately to the descendants of former slaves) aren't enough, I propose that white slavery be instituted for the next 400 years.



White people receive  welfare.  The welfare system was made specifically for them. Learn your history.


----------



## Unkotare

If these supposed reparations were to go to the heirs of slaves (none of the damaged parties still being alive) it would prove problematic to say the least to identify exactly who constitutes said heirs. Surely no direct offspring of the former slaves are still living, and those who might claim some degree of relation would be great in number indeed. Even very generous reparations would amount to a pittance once fully distributed to all those with a claim, and would of course include many people who are not 'black.'

Then there is the question of fairness in using federal resources that rightly belong as well to Americans whose families - like mine - were nowhere near America during slavery or even long after.

Immediately after the ratification of the 13th Amendment it would have been a good idea, but it seems too much time has passed for it to be a practical consideration at this point.


----------



## Asclepias

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a way to ensure that there is no fraud.
> 
> Should barack obama receive reparations? His children? Should the President's daughters receive the same share as someone who could prove 100% descendancy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Unless you have a way to determine that there was no mental, physical, economical, or academic advantage lost. Somehow I think that the first two would stop you in your tracks every time.  Just because someone succeeded in spite of does not change the obligation to pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> barack obama is not descended from slaves. He deserves nothing for skin color. From what I understand, his wife can trace her roots back to slavery, though her great great great grandfather was Irish.
> I guess that makes her 90% slave black, making her daughters 45% slave black
> 
> So, how would you divvy up the pot?
> 
> barack gets nothing? Or a full share based on skin color.
> 
> Interestingly, the only slave blood in the Presidents lineage comes from his mother's side. His mother's line has been traced to the first black slave in the Colonies, John Punch.
Click to expand...


The POTUS is descended from his mother. His mother is descended from a slave. He is in. He may donate his share but he still gets it. It would honorable of him to do so and something i believe he would do.


----------



## jwoodie

Asclepias said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the trillions of dollars we have spent in welfare payments (disproportionately to the descendants of former slaves) aren't enough, I propose that white slavery be instituted for the next 400 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people receive  welfare.  The welfare system was made specifically for them. Learn your history.
Click to expand...


Look up the definition of "disproportionately."  Learn your language.


----------



## Asclepias

jwoodie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the trillions of dollars we have spent in welfare payments (disproportionately to the descendants of former slaves) aren't enough, I propose that white slavery be instituted for the next 400 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people receive  welfare.  The welfare system was made specifically for them. Learn your history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look up the definition of "disproportionately."  Learn your language.
Click to expand...


Why would I have to look it up? The disproportion is due to racism. Learn to see in more than one dimension.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Truthmatters said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we?
> 
> Were you on those boats?  I sure as fuck wasn't.
> 
> Which black people were kidnapped?  Have them step forward and we'll round up the guilty parties. . . not their kin, mind you, or other people who happen to share the same skin color as them. . . that'd be racist.  No, let's round up the criminals responsible for these crimes and we'll make them pay what's due to the victims.  I'd be happy to pay reparations to anyone who I kidnapped or enslaved, but if you can't find anyone I did that to, no, I don't support having my money taken to make them whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok not YOUR money ?
> 
> then how about every land owner who gained their land by inheriting it from a slave owner.
> 
> 
> we take that property and sell it to the highest bidder and then deliver the funds to anyone who can prove they had a slave in their family history.
> 
> 
> We didn't let the Nazis kids keep the things they stole off the dead bodies of jews huh
Click to expand...


Not quite the same thing.  Your argument presupposes that the slaves' labors were responsible for 100 percent of the wealth of landowners who used slave labor during those times.  This simply isn't the case as, even in those days, labor only factors in as part of what it takes to make a business fly (and not even the largest part in terms of the cost of operating even when you factor in labor numbers more appropriate to today's America).

When Nazi's stole items off of Jewish corpses, those items weren't something that the Nazis had -any- part in procuring other than to take them from those victims.

Also, those items, at the time they were repossessed, were easily identified as stolen items -and- it was done while the iron was still hot, not several generations later.  What you're proposing is trying to divine what percentage of a slave-owner's descendants' wealth is due to that slave owner's hand-me-downs, and then what percentage of that slave owner's wealth was due to the slave labor, and then extract something fair?  What would be fair?  Should there be interest?

Also, why is it fair to punish people -now-?

How is it that those descendants can be held responsible for the actions of people who lived and died before they were so much as conceived?  Should we initiate this policy for all crimes?

Take a murder-suicide, for instance.  Say a man goes to the job from which he was fired with a .45 and offs like, 6 of his old co-workers and then does himself last.  Since he's no longer there to compensate the families of the victims, should we just hang the bill around his oldest child's neck?  Or charge all of his children equally?  What if he's got no children?  Do we try to find his oldest sibling?

Sorry, but this whole topic's fuckin retarded.  Holding someone responsible for actions over which they had no control is fucked, no matter how strongly you feel that those actions were wrong.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wrong?
> 
> Then show me where these reparations for slavery are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My coming financial windfall is none of your business. Concentrate on your own negative bank balance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your concession is duly noted.
Click to expand...


So is your ability to lie and get caught.


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthmatters said:


> have you ever heard of black walstreet?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jlUNrK9Kv4]Whats That Mean? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> My coming financial windfall is none of your business. Concentrate on your own negative bank balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your concession is duly noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is your ability to lie and get caught.
Click to expand...


Can't be caught for what hasn't been done.


----------



## jwoodie

Asclepias said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people receive  welfare.  The welfare system was made specifically for them. Learn your history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the definition of "disproportionately."  Learn your language.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I have to look it up? The disproportion is due to racism. Learn to see in more than one dimension.
Click to expand...


Aside from the juvenile nature of your repartee, your "logic" would conclude that reparations would simply be another form of racism.  Circularity, anyone?


----------



## Ernie S.

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Unless you have a way to determine that there was no mental, physical, economical, or academic advantage lost. Somehow I think that the first two would stop you in your tracks every time.  Just because someone succeeded in spite of does not change the obligation to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barack obama is not descended from slaves. He deserves nothing for skin color. From what I understand, his wife can trace her roots back to slavery, though her great great great grandfather was Irish.
> I guess that makes her 90% slave black, making her daughters 45% slave black
> 
> So, how would you divvy up the pot?
> 
> barack gets nothing? Or a full share based on skin color.
> 
> Interestingly, the only slave blood in the Presidents lineage comes from his mother's side. His mother's line has been traced to the first black slave in the Colonies, John Punch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The POTUS is descended from his mother. His mother is descended from a slave. He is in. He may donate his share but he still gets it. It would honorable of him to do so and something i believe he would do.
Click to expand...


So someone a dozen generations removed from slavery, with perhaps 1% slave blood gets a full share?

Do you have any idea how many US citizens can claim some percentage of slave blood?

Put me in for a share.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

jwoodie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the definition of "disproportionately."  Learn your language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I have to look it up? The disproportion is due to racism. Learn to see in more than one dimension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aside from the juvenile nature of your repartee, your "logic" would conclude that reparations would simply be another form of racism.  Circularity, anyone?
Click to expand...


One of my favorite things about these arguments.

Back in the day people of a certain race were made to endure undue hardships for no better reason than because they were of that race.  This was wrong.

To make it right, I propose that we force people who weren't responsible for those actions to endure undue hardships for no better reason than because they were of the same race as the perpetrators.

There's gotta be a Democrat or two that can appreciate the irony there, no?  Anyone with a little honesty and a functioning logic circuit?


----------



## Truthmatters

here is the truth you righties dont seem to get.

If we did this people wold check their families for slave connections.

many many people would then realize they have black blood even if they didn't know it.


you would be giving this money to many many people of all colors.


it would be an amazing thing to see white racists hunting down their slave history to gain from it.

heaven


----------



## Truthmatters

Not2BSubjugated said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I have to look it up? The disproportion is due to racism. Learn to see in more than one dimension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the juvenile nature of your repartee, your "logic" would conclude that reparations would simply be another form of racism.  Circularity, anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of my favorite things about these arguments.
> 
> Back in the day people of a certain race were made to endure undue hardships for no better reason than because they were of that race.  This was wrong.
> 
> To make it right, I propose that we force people who weren't responsible for those actions to endure undue hardships for no better reason than because they were of the same race as the perpetrators.
> 
> There's gotta be a Democrat or two that can appreciate the irony there, no?  Anyone with a little honesty and a functioning logic circuit?
Click to expand...


The people who now own property that was given to them by a slave owner don't deserve the property they have.

Did we allow the Nazis children to keep what their parents plundered and killed to gain?


hell no

why let these kids keep stolen property?


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Truthmatters said:


> here is the truth you righties dont seem to get.
> 
> If we did this people wold check their families for slave connections.
> 
> many many people would then realize they have black blood even if they didn't know it.
> 
> 
> you would be giving this money to many many people of all colors.
> 
> 
> it would be an amazing thing to see white racists hunting down their slave history to gain from it.
> 
> heaven



So if righties understood that there are white racists out there who would try to make a claim at free money, they would then come around and agree that reparations should happen?

Your entire post was like, 5 sentences and 1 word.  How did you lose continuity in such a short distance?


----------



## Asclepias

jwoodie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the definition of "disproportionately."  Learn your language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I have to look it up? The disproportion is due to racism. Learn to see in more than one dimension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aside from the juvenile nature of your repartee, your "logic" would conclude that reparations would simply be another form of racism.  Circularity, anyone?
Click to expand...


How so?  Was it racist when the Japanese received reparations?


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Truthmatters said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the juvenile nature of your repartee, your "logic" would conclude that reparations would simply be another form of racism.  Circularity, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite things about these arguments.
> 
> Back in the day people of a certain race were made to endure undue hardships for no better reason than because they were of that race.  This was wrong.
> 
> To make it right, I propose that we force people who weren't responsible for those actions to endure undue hardships for no better reason than because they were of the same race as the perpetrators.
> 
> There's gotta be a Democrat or two that can appreciate the irony there, no?  Anyone with a little honesty and a functioning logic circuit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who now own property that was given to them by a slave owner don't deserve the property they have.
> 
> Did we allow the Nazis children to keep what their parents plundered and killed to gain?
> 
> 
> hell no
> 
> why let these kids keep stolen property?
Click to expand...


So anyone who was a slave owner wouldn't have owned a single thing if it wasn't for their slaves?  How were they able to afford to buy slaves?  People weren't cheap, even in colonial times, homie.

Part of the problem is that you can't measure what portion of who's property is rightly owed to who when you're this far removed from the crime.  I actually addressed this at length last time I responded to you, but apparently you skipped my response and just repeated the same argument, so I'm not gonna expound again.


----------



## Asclepias

Not2BSubjugated said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I have to look it up? The disproportion is due to racism. Learn to see in more than one dimension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the juvenile nature of your repartee, your "logic" would conclude that reparations would simply be another form of racism.  Circularity, anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of my favorite things about these arguments.
> 
> Back in the day people of a certain race were made to endure undue hardships for no better reason than because they were of that race.  This was wrong.
> 
> To make it right, I propose that we force people who weren't responsible for those actions to endure undue hardships for no better reason than because they were of the same race as the perpetrators.
> 
> There's gotta be a Democrat or two that can appreciate the irony there, no?  Anyone with a little honesty and a functioning logic circuit?
Click to expand...


I'm not democrat but no one is being forced to do anything. Black people were not compensated for what happened. The Japanese were. There is a precedence. Pay up.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

Truthmatters said:


> here is the truth you righties dont seem to get.
> 
> If we did this people wold check their families for slave connections.
> 
> many many people would then realize they have black blood even if they didn't know it.
> 
> 
> you would be giving this money to many many people of all colors.
> 
> 
> it would be an amazing thing to see white racists hunting down their slave history to gain from it.
> 
> heaven



Another incredibly INSANE idea from a liberal who thinks that compassion equates to giving people something and that since it is obviously born from compassion, any stance against it can only be based in evil.

I have some news for you.  IF I have African-American ancestors, I really don't give a crap because I am an American.  Some of my little great nieces and nephews DO have African-American blood in them because I have several nieces who have married African-American men.  Good men, one of which is going for 20 in the Marines.  We have had this discussion and I will tell you EXACTLY what I told them.

Slavery was a horrible, horrible thing.  It ended officially in the US in 1863.  Any person who was a slave has long since passed.  They deserve our respect.  But NO ONE deserves a dime from the government because no one alive today was a slave.  They concur and feel as I do that it is a stupid and condescending attempt to obtain their vote.

I can see that your time away has neither taught you anything nor have you done anything to obtain any education concerning the real world.  Your card-carrying status as a political hack is still valid.


----------



## Asclepias

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> barack obama is not descended from slaves. He deserves nothing for skin color. From what I understand, his wife can trace her roots back to slavery, though her great great great grandfather was Irish.
> I guess that makes her 90% slave black, making her daughters 45% slave black
> 
> So, how would you divvy up the pot?
> 
> barack gets nothing? Or a full share based on skin color.
> 
> Interestingly, the only slave blood in the Presidents lineage comes from his mother's side. His mother's line has been traced to the first black slave in the Colonies, John Punch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The POTUS is descended from his mother. His mother is descended from a slave. He is in. He may donate his share but he still gets it. It would honorable of him to do so and something i believe he would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So someone a dozen generations removed from slavery, with perhaps 1% slave blood gets a full share?
> 
> Do you have any idea how many US citizens can claim some percentage of slave blood?
> 
> Put me in for a share.
Click to expand...


If you got the records I see no issue with that.


----------



## Truthmatters

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite things about these arguments.
> 
> Back in the day people of a certain race were made to endure undue hardships for no better reason than because they were of that race.  This was wrong.
> 
> To make it right, I propose that we force people who weren't responsible for those actions to endure undue hardships for no better reason than because they were of the same race as the perpetrators.
> 
> There's gotta be a Democrat or two that can appreciate the irony there, no?  Anyone with a little honesty and a functioning logic circuit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who now own property that was given to them by a slave owner don't deserve the property they have.
> 
> Did we allow the Nazis children to keep what their parents plundered and killed to gain?
> 
> 
> hell no
> 
> why let these kids keep stolen property?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So anyone who was a slave owner wouldn't have owned a single thing if it wasn't for their slaves?  How were they able to afford to buy slaves?  People weren't cheap, even in colonial times, homie.
> 
> Part of the problem is that you can't measure what portion of who's property is rightly owed to who when you're this far removed from the crime.  I actually addressed this at length last time I responded to you, but apparently you skipped my response and just repeated the same argument, so I'm not gonna expound again.
Click to expand...


they would only have been able to keep the lands they could have worked by themselves.

ANYTHING they were able to build beyond subsistence would have been done with the labor of a slave.


horses and little machinery you fool.


get a clue


----------



## Truthmatters

OldUSAFSniper said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is the truth you righties dont seem to get.
> 
> If we did this people wold check their families for slave connections.
> 
> many many people would then realize they have black blood even if they didn't know it.
> 
> 
> you would be giving this money to many many people of all colors.
> 
> 
> it would be an amazing thing to see white racists hunting down their slave history to gain from it.
> 
> heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another incredibly INSANE idea from a liberal who thinks that compassion equates to giving people something and that since it is obviously born from compassion, any stance against it can only be based in evil.
> 
> I have some news for you.  IF I have African-American ancestors, I really don't give a crap because I am an American.  Some of my little great nieces and nephews DO have African-American blood in them because I have several nieces who have married African-American men.  Good men, one of which is going for 20 in the Marines.  We have had this discussion and I will tell you EXACTLY what I told them.
> 
> Slavery was a horrible, horrible thing.  It ended officially in the US in 1863.  Any person who was a slave has long since passed.  They deserve our respect.  But NO ONE deserves a dime from the government because no one alive today was a slave.  They concur and feel as I do that it is a stupid and condescending attempt to obtain their vote.
> 
> I can see that your time away has neither taught you anything nor have you done anything to obtain any education concerning the real world.  Your card-carrying status as a political hack is still valid.
Click to expand...


your just a fucking idiot with NO morals



TO THIS DAY 


when we find Nazi booty stolen in WWII its returned to the familys who originally owned it and The kids of the Nazis who stole It in the first place get nothing.



why because its black people do you want the kids of the thieves to get the stolen goods?


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Asclepias said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the juvenile nature of your repartee, your "logic" would conclude that reparations would simply be another form of racism.  Circularity, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite things about these arguments.
> 
> Back in the day people of a certain race were made to endure undue hardships for no better reason than because they were of that race.  This was wrong.
> 
> To make it right, I propose that we force people who weren't responsible for those actions to endure undue hardships for no better reason than because they were of the same race as the perpetrators.
> 
> There's gotta be a Democrat or two that can appreciate the irony there, no?  Anyone with a little honesty and a functioning logic circuit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not democrat but no one is being forced to do anything. Black people were not compensated for what happened. The Japanese were. There is a precedence. Pay up.
Click to expand...


If reparations happened, it would be by force.  The government would tax whoever they decided must pay said reparations and, though the force isn't up front and apparent when you file, you -are- punished by said government if you decide you don't want to pay what they've decided you owe.

And precedence?  Okay, so rather than addressing my argument you're gonna ignore it and go pseudo-legalistic.  I'll go that route with you.

The Japanese were compensated while the victims were still alive.  Given that there are no direct victims of said kidnapping or slavery still alive to claim standing, and given the sort of confusion that would be caused by trying to set a fair price generations down the road from the crime, as well as trying to determine who should be responsible for paying, not to mention who should benefit and to what degree, this factor alone constitutes a great enough deviation from the compensation of the Japanese to qualify this particular case for its own separate consideration.


----------



## Immanuel

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is the truth you righties dont seem to get.
> 
> If we did this people wold check their families for slave connections.
> 
> many many people would then realize they have black blood even if they didn't know it.
> 
> 
> you would be giving this money to many many people of all colors.
> 
> 
> it would be an amazing thing to see white racists hunting down their slave history to gain from it.
> 
> heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if righties understood that there are white racists out there who would try to make a claim at free money, they would then come around and agree that reparations should happen?
> 
> Your entire post was like, 5 sentences and 1 word.  How did you lose continuity in such a short distance?
Click to expand...


I think what she is really saying is that she expects her cut proving that she is greedy and expects everyone else to provide for her.

Immie


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Truthmatters said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who now own property that was given to them by a slave owner don't deserve the property they have.
> 
> Did we allow the Nazis children to keep what their parents plundered and killed to gain?
> 
> 
> hell no
> 
> why let these kids keep stolen property?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone who was a slave owner wouldn't have owned a single thing if it wasn't for their slaves?  How were they able to afford to buy slaves?  People weren't cheap, even in colonial times, homie.
> 
> Part of the problem is that you can't measure what portion of who's property is rightly owed to who when you're this far removed from the crime.  I actually addressed this at length last time I responded to you, but apparently you skipped my response and just repeated the same argument, so I'm not gonna expound again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they would only have been able to keep the lands they could have worked by themselves.
> 
> ANYTHING they were able to build beyond subsistence would have been done with the labor of a slave.
> 
> 
> horses and little machinery you fool.
> 
> 
> get a clue
Click to expand...


Sorry, but you're the fool here.  People bought slaves to work their land.  You probably didn't have slaves back then if you weren't a land owner, and you weren't a land owner unless you had the means to be a land owner.  It wasn't like guys were homeless and then they bought slaves and sat back and let their slaves develop empires.

And only keeping the land they could've worked themselves?  So you're assuming that, if slaves in particular weren't available, those land owners -definitely- wouldn't have had the wherewithal to hire people via the avenues that -were- legal to work those lands?

And no, not anything they built beyond subsistence was done with the labor of a slave.  Where the fuck are you getting this?  Do you really have no understanding of running a business?  The massive management chain at GM isn't thousands of people paid to sit idly at their desks and wait for the guys on the assembly lines to -DO EVERYTHING-.  I feel like I'm having this discussion with a fucking 6 year old.


----------



## Asclepias

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite things about these arguments.
> 
> Back in the day people of a certain race were made to endure undue hardships for no better reason than because they were of that race.  This was wrong.
> 
> To make it right, I propose that we force people who weren't responsible for those actions to endure undue hardships for no better reason than because they were of the same race as the perpetrators.
> 
> There's gotta be a Democrat or two that can appreciate the irony there, no?  Anyone with a little honesty and a functioning logic circuit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not democrat but no one is being forced to do anything. Black people were not compensated for what happened. The Japanese were. There is a precedence. Pay up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If reparations happened, it would be by force.  The government would tax whoever they decided must pay said reparations and, though the force isn't up front and apparent when you file, you -are- punished by said government if you decide you don't want to pay what they've decided you owe.
> 
> And precedence?  Okay, so rather than addressing my argument you're gonna ignore it and go pseudo-legalistic.  I'll go that route with you.
> 
> The Japanese were compensated while the victims were still alive.  Given that there are no direct victims of said kidnapping or slavery still alive to claim standing, and given the sort of confusion that would be caused by trying to set a fair price generations down the road from the crime, as well as trying to determine who should be responsible for paying, not to mention who should benefit and to what degree, this factor alone constitutes a great enough deviation from the compensation of the Japanese to qualify this particular case for its own separate consideration.
Click to expand...


Not all the Japanese victims were alive. Their heirs got the compensation. I already said that it should be based on the fair market value of the land at that time based on the 40 acres and a mule promise plus accumulated interest. The government can print money the same way they do when they pay for wars. The tax payers will pay into it but they did the same thing for the Japanese.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Truthmatters said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is the truth you righties dont seem to get.
> 
> If we did this people wold check their families for slave connections.
> 
> many many people would then realize they have black blood even if they didn't know it.
> 
> 
> you would be giving this money to many many people of all colors.
> 
> 
> it would be an amazing thing to see white racists hunting down their slave history to gain from it.
> 
> heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another incredibly INSANE idea from a liberal who thinks that compassion equates to giving people something and that since it is obviously born from compassion, any stance against it can only be based in evil.
> 
> I have some news for you.  IF I have African-American ancestors, I really don't give a crap because I am an American.  Some of my little great nieces and nephews DO have African-American blood in them because I have several nieces who have married African-American men.  Good men, one of which is going for 20 in the Marines.  We have had this discussion and I will tell you EXACTLY what I told them.
> 
> Slavery was a horrible, horrible thing.  It ended officially in the US in 1863.  Any person who was a slave has long since passed.  They deserve our respect.  But NO ONE deserves a dime from the government because no one alive today was a slave.  They concur and feel as I do that it is a stupid and condescending attempt to obtain their vote.
> 
> I can see that your time away has neither taught you anything nor have you done anything to obtain any education concerning the real world.  Your card-carrying status as a political hack is still valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your just a fucking idiot with NO morals
> 
> 
> 
> TO THIS DAY
> 
> 
> when we find Nazi booty stolen in WWII its returned to the familys who originally owned it and The kids of the Nazis who stole It in the first place get nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> why because its black people do you want the kids of the thieves to get the stolen goods?
Click to expand...


What are the stolen goods?

Are there slave-owner sons with foot lockers containing, amongst other family heirlooms, bundles of slave labor?

With the Nazis and Jews there were specific pieces of jewelry. . . solid items that could be identified and returned.  If we were talking about something like this, I would be more inclined to agree with you, but we are not.

What we're talking about is your desire to assume that someone who descended from a slave-owner would own nothing if not for the slaves owned by his/her ancestor, and so they should have their property confiscated to compensate others for crimes that these descendants had -zero- part in.

Not same-same, dummy.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone who was a slave owner wouldn't have owned a single thing if it wasn't for their slaves?  How were they able to afford to buy slaves?  People weren't cheap, even in colonial times, homie.
> 
> Part of the problem is that you can't measure what portion of who's property is rightly owed to who when you're this far removed from the crime.  I actually addressed this at length last time I responded to you, but apparently you skipped my response and just repeated the same argument, so I'm not gonna expound again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they would only have been able to keep the lands they could have worked by themselves.
> 
> ANYTHING they were able to build beyond subsistence would have been done with the labor of a slave.
> 
> 
> horses and little machinery you fool.
> 
> 
> get a clue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you're the fool here.  People bought slaves to work their land.  You probably didn't have slaves back then if you weren't a land owner, and you weren't a land owner unless you had the means to be a land owner.  It wasn't like guys were homeless and then they bought slaves and sat back and let their slaves develop empires.
> 
> And only keeping the land they could've worked themselves?  So you're assuming that, if slaves in particular weren't available, those land owners -definitely- wouldn't have had the wherewithal to hire people via the avenues that -were- legal to work those lands?
> 
> And no, not anything they built beyond subsistence was done with the labor of a slave.  Where the fuck are you getting this?  Do you really have no understanding of running a business?  The massive management chain at GM isn't thousands of people paid to sit idly at their desks and wait for the guys on the assembly lines to -DO EVERYTHING-.  I feel like *I'm having this discussion with a fucking 6 year old*.
Click to expand...


Yes you are.


----------



## jwoodie

Asclepias said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the juvenile nature of your repartee, your "logic" would conclude that reparations would simply be another form of racism.  Circularity, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite things about these arguments.
> 
> Back in the day people of a certain race were made to endure undue hardships for no better reason than because they were of that race.  This was wrong.
> 
> To make it right, I propose that we force people who weren't responsible for those actions to endure undue hardships for no better reason than because they were of the same race as the perpetrators.
> 
> There's gotta be a Democrat or two that can appreciate the irony there, no?  Anyone with a little honesty and a functioning logic circuit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not democrat but no one is being forced to do anything. Black people were not compensated for what happened. The Japanese were. There is a precedence. Pay up.
Click to expand...


How much would you like?  Would that be considered payment in full?  Would white people with no genealogical connection to slavery be required to foot the bill?  How about bonus points for abolitionists?


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Asclepias said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not democrat but no one is being forced to do anything. Black people were not compensated for what happened. The Japanese were. There is a precedence. Pay up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If reparations happened, it would be by force.  The government would tax whoever they decided must pay said reparations and, though the force isn't up front and apparent when you file, you -are- punished by said government if you decide you don't want to pay what they've decided you owe.
> 
> And precedence?  Okay, so rather than addressing my argument you're gonna ignore it and go pseudo-legalistic.  I'll go that route with you.
> 
> The Japanese were compensated while the victims were still alive.  Given that there are no direct victims of said kidnapping or slavery still alive to claim standing, and given the sort of confusion that would be caused by trying to set a fair price generations down the road from the crime, as well as trying to determine who should be responsible for paying, not to mention who should benefit and to what degree, this factor alone constitutes a great enough deviation from the compensation of the Japanese to qualify this particular case for its own separate consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all the Japanese victims were alive. Their heirs got the compensation. I already said that it should be based on the fair market value of the land at that time based on the 40 acres and a mule promise plus accumulated interest. The government can print money the same way they do when they pay for wars. The tax payers will pay into it but they did the same thing for the Japanese.
Click to expand...


Not all the victims were alive, but the fact that you'd specify that leads me to believe that you're missing the point, there.  All the people receiving compensation were alive during the perpetration of the crime and affected directly.

Also, to specify, I only entertain this Japanese argument to play devil's advocate.  I don't support -any- government funded reparations.  At some point, you're taking money from the tax payers (or taking their buying power via currency printing) to right wrongs for which many of them aren't responsible.  I never, ever support making someone pay for crimes in which they had no part.  Never.  Ever.

Also, the government offered 40 acres and a mule to each freed slave, so I'm assuming that you're still suggesting we work with the original number of 40 acre plots and mules that would've been?  Like, if 1 slave accounts completely for 40 descendants, then they each get an acre and a couple cuts of mule steak?

Interest?  At what rate?  Why that rate?


----------



## rightwinger

My only issue with reparations is......What standing do you have?

If blacks today are paid money for the treatment of blacks 150 years ago
Why shouldn't blacks 50 years from now be paid money for treatment of blacks 200 years ago


----------



## Asclepias

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> If reparations happened, it would be by force.  The government would tax whoever they decided must pay said reparations and, though the force isn't up front and apparent when you file, you -are- punished by said government if you decide you don't want to pay what they've decided you owe.
> 
> And precedence?  Okay, so rather than addressing my argument you're gonna ignore it and go pseudo-legalistic.  I'll go that route with you.
> 
> The Japanese were compensated while the victims were still alive.  Given that there are no direct victims of said kidnapping or slavery still alive to claim standing, and given the sort of confusion that would be caused by trying to set a fair price generations down the road from the crime, as well as trying to determine who should be responsible for paying, not to mention who should benefit and to what degree, this factor alone constitutes a great enough deviation from the compensation of the Japanese to qualify this particular case for its own separate consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all the Japanese victims were alive. Their heirs got the compensation. I already said that it should be based on the fair market value of the land at that time based on the 40 acres and a mule promise plus accumulated interest. The government can print money the same way they do when they pay for wars. The tax payers will pay into it but they did the same thing for the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all the victims were alive, but the fact that you'd specify that leads me to believe that you're missing the point, there.  All the people receiving compensation were alive during the perpetration of the crime and affected directly.
> 
> Also, to specify, I only entertain this Japanese argument to play devil's advocate.  I don't support -any- government funded reparations.  At some point, you're taking money from the tax payers (or taking their buying power via currency printing) to right wrongs for which many of them aren't responsible.  I never, ever support making someone pay for crimes in which they had no part.  Never.  Ever.
> 
> Also, the government offered 40 acres and a mule to each freed slave, so I'm assuming that you're still suggesting we work with the original number of 40 acre plots and mules that would've been?  Like, if 1 slave accounts completely for 40 descendants, then they each get an acre and a couple cuts of mule steak?
> 
> Interest?  At what rate?  Why that rate?
Click to expand...


Thats called moving the goal posts. If the payout had been done when it was first proposed then there would be no need. The fact it was never paid out is not the fault of Black people. That income derived from the land would have put Black people on the fast track to success. That opportunity was not realized when the land was not dispersed. You have no argument. If you are just saying you dont want to rectify the issue , I dont need to hear made up reasons because its BS.

You do support paid out reparations because you pay taxes. The Japanese reparations ultimately were paid by tax payers. Your assumption is correct. Based on the original allotment of land. Interest rate needs to account for inflation and late penalties. 35% compounded semi-annually would suffice.


----------



## Meathead

rightwinger said:


> My only issue with reparations is......What standing do you have?
> 
> If blacks today are paid money for the treatment of blacks 150 years ago
> Why shouldn't blacks 50 years from now be paid money for treatment of blacks 200 years ago


If that's your only issue, then you are a bit more of an idiot than you had seemed.


----------



## koshergrl

Meathead said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My only issue with reparations is......What standing do you have?
> 
> If blacks today are paid money for the treatment of blacks 150 years ago
> Why shouldn't blacks 50 years from now be paid money for treatment of blacks 200 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> If that's your only issue, then you are a bit more of an idiot than you had seemed.
Click to expand...

 
Is that possible?


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Asclepias said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all the Japanese victims were alive. Their heirs got the compensation. I already said that it should be based on the fair market value of the land at that time based on the 40 acres and a mule promise plus accumulated interest. The government can print money the same way they do when they pay for wars. The tax payers will pay into it but they did the same thing for the Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all the victims were alive, but the fact that you'd specify that leads me to believe that you're missing the point, there.  All the people receiving compensation were alive during the perpetration of the crime and affected directly.
> 
> Also, to specify, I only entertain this Japanese argument to play devil's advocate.  I don't support -any- government funded reparations.  At some point, you're taking money from the tax payers (or taking their buying power via currency printing) to right wrongs for which many of them aren't responsible.  I never, ever support making someone pay for crimes in which they had no part.  Never.  Ever.
> 
> Also, the government offered 40 acres and a mule to each freed slave, so I'm assuming that you're still suggesting we work with the original number of 40 acre plots and mules that would've been?  Like, if 1 slave accounts completely for 40 descendants, then they each get an acre and a couple cuts of mule steak?
> 
> Interest?  At what rate?  Why that rate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats called moving the goal posts. If the payout had been done when it was first proposed then there would be no need. The fact it was never paid out is not the fault of Black people. That income derived from the land would have put Black people on the fast track to success. That opportunity was not realized when the land was not dispersed. You have no argument. If you are just saying you dont want to rectify the issue , I dont need to hear made up reasons because its BS.
Click to expand...


Hate to break this to you, but the freed slaves wouldn't necessarily have been on the fast track to success if they'd been given land.  History is littered with examples of people who came into great fortunes and made nothing, simply lost those fortunes over time.  The freed slaves were not only forceably uneducated in business matters outside of actually tending and harvesting crops, but they were still living in communities who, at the time, would have been less-than-welcoming to the new black farmers looking to do some professional networking.  No, chances are more likely that the combination of forced ignorance and lack of community acceptance would've stunted the -shit- out of that "fast track" you imagine.

I'll give you this, though. . . there should've been reparations made at the time and there were not.  That did, indeed, move the goal posts, and it wasn't the fault of black people.

You know who else's fault it wasn't?  Today's taxpayers.  Me.  And you're absolutely right, I don't want to try and rectify it at this point because I feel that rectifying it is impossible without wronging someone else who had nothing to do with it.  That's not a made up reason, I'm sorry to say, and not wanting to be on the hook to right the wrongs of people I never met isn't BS.


----------



## Truthmatters

rightwinger said:


> My only issue with reparations is......What standing do you have?
> 
> If blacks today are paid money for the treatment of blacks 150 years ago
> Why shouldn't blacks 50 years from now be paid money for treatment of blacks 200 years ago



well perhaps you missed the suggestion about giving the spoils of slavery to the surviving family members of people who can prove slave relatives.

we didn't let the Nazis kids keep the spoils did we?


----------



## Asclepias

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all the victims were alive, but the fact that you'd specify that leads me to believe that you're missing the point, there.  All the people receiving compensation were alive during the perpetration of the crime and affected directly.
> 
> Also, to specify, I only entertain this Japanese argument to play devil's advocate.  I don't support -any- government funded reparations.  At some point, you're taking money from the tax payers (or taking their buying power via currency printing) to right wrongs for which many of them aren't responsible.  I never, ever support making someone pay for crimes in which they had no part.  Never.  Ever.
> 
> Also, the government offered 40 acres and a mule to each freed slave, so I'm assuming that you're still suggesting we work with the original number of 40 acre plots and mules that would've been?  Like, if 1 slave accounts completely for 40 descendants, then they each get an acre and a couple cuts of mule steak?
> 
> Interest?  At what rate?  Why that rate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats called moving the goal posts. If the payout had been done when it was first proposed then there would be no need. The fact it was never paid out is not the fault of Black people. That income derived from the land would have put Black people on the fast track to success. That opportunity was not realized when the land was not dispersed. You have no argument. If you are just saying you dont want to rectify the issue , I dont need to hear made up reasons because its BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, but the freed slaves wouldn't necessarily have been on the fast track to success if they'd been given land.  History is littered with examples of people who came into great fortunes and made nothing, simply lost those fortunes over time.  The freed slaves were not only forceably uneducated in business matters outside of actually tending and harvesting crops, but they were still living in communities who, at the time, would have been less-than-welcoming to the new black farmers looking to do some professional networking.  No, chances are more likely that the combination of forced ignorance and lack of community acceptance would've stunted the -shit- out of that "fast track" you imagine.
> 
> I'll give you this, though. . . there should've been reparations made at the time and there were not.  That did, indeed, move the goal posts, and it wasn't the fault of black people.
> 
> You know who else's fault it wasn't?  Today's taxpayers.  Me.  And you're absolutely right, I don't want to try and rectify it at this point because I feel that rectifying it is impossible without wronging someone else who had nothing to do with it.  That's not a made up reason, I'm sorry to say, and not wanting to be on the hook to right the wrongs of people I never met isn't BS.
Click to expand...


Hate to break it to you but your conjecture is not relevant. You owed is the point,  not what you think the recipient would have done with it.  If an NBA player was wrongfully killed they would take his potential income earning ability, not the fact that he could have blown out his knee the next day in practice.

Thanks for being honest.


----------



## Truthmatters

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all the victims were alive, but the fact that you'd specify that leads me to believe that you're missing the point, there.  All the people receiving compensation were alive during the perpetration of the crime and affected directly.
> 
> Also, to specify, I only entertain this Japanese argument to play devil's advocate.  I don't support -any- government funded reparations.  At some point, you're taking money from the tax payers (or taking their buying power via currency printing) to right wrongs for which many of them aren't responsible.  I never, ever support making someone pay for crimes in which they had no part.  Never.  Ever.
> 
> Also, the government offered 40 acres and a mule to each freed slave, so I'm assuming that you're still suggesting we work with the original number of 40 acre plots and mules that would've been?  Like, if 1 slave accounts completely for 40 descendants, then they each get an acre and a couple cuts of mule steak?
> 
> Interest?  At what rate?  Why that rate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats called moving the goal posts. If the payout had been done when it was first proposed then there would be no need. The fact it was never paid out is not the fault of Black people. That income derived from the land would have put Black people on the fast track to success. That opportunity was not realized when the land was not dispersed. You have no argument. If you are just saying you dont want to rectify the issue , I dont need to hear made up reasons because its BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, but the freed slaves wouldn't necessarily have been on the fast track to success if they'd been given land.  History is littered with examples of people who came into great fortunes and made nothing, simply lost those fortunes over time.  The freed slaves were not only forceably uneducated in business matters outside of actually tending and harvesting crops, but they were still living in communities who, at the time, would have been less-than-welcoming to the new black farmers looking to do some professional networking.  No, chances are more likely that the combination of forced ignorance and lack of community acceptance would've stunted the -shit- out of that "fast track" you imagine.
> 
> I'll give you this, though. . . there should've been reparations made at the time and there were not.  That did, indeed, move the goal posts, and it wasn't the fault of black people.
> 
> You know who else's fault it wasn't?  Today's taxpayers.  Me.  And you're absolutely right, I don't want to try and rectify it at this point because I feel that rectifying it is impossible without wronging someone else who had nothing to do with it.  That's not a made up reason, I'm sorry to say, and not wanting to be on the hook to right the wrongs of people I never met isn't BS.
Click to expand...


IT DOESNT HAVE TO BE TAX MONEY  



why cant you people remember that?


----------



## Toro

Asclepias said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no claim. You have no right to come to another persons home and declare it to be yours no matter how many papal bulls are issued declaring you have the authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You stole my ancestors land!
> 
> Pay me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ancestors land is in Europe not the Americas.
Click to expand...


Horsehockey!

Pay me, bitches!  

And don't leave out any of those zeroes on my big fat cheque you owe me!


----------



## Toro

Truthmatters said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats called moving the goal posts. If the payout had been done when it was first proposed then there would be no need. The fact it was never paid out is not the fault of Black people. That income derived from the land would have put Black people on the fast track to success. That opportunity was not realized when the land was not dispersed. You have no argument. If you are just saying you dont want to rectify the issue , I dont need to hear made up reasons because its BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, but the freed slaves wouldn't necessarily have been on the fast track to success if they'd been given land.  History is littered with examples of people who came into great fortunes and made nothing, simply lost those fortunes over time.  The freed slaves were not only forceably uneducated in business matters outside of actually tending and harvesting crops, but they were still living in communities who, at the time, would have been less-than-welcoming to the new black farmers looking to do some professional networking.  No, chances are more likely that the combination of forced ignorance and lack of community acceptance would've stunted the -shit- out of that "fast track" you imagine.
> 
> I'll give you this, though. . . there should've been reparations made at the time and there were not.  That did, indeed, move the goal posts, and it wasn't the fault of black people.
> 
> You know who else's fault it wasn't?  Today's taxpayers.  Me.  And you're absolutely right, I don't want to try and rectify it at this point because I feel that rectifying it is impossible without wronging someone else who had nothing to do with it.  That's not a made up reason, I'm sorry to say, and not wanting to be on the hook to right the wrongs of people I never met isn't BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IT DOESNT HAVE TO BE TAX MONEY
> 
> 
> 
> why cant you people remember that?
Click to expand...


I know. 

We will take Oregon, Washington and Idaho, plus parts of Florida, the English speaking parts, because Canadians need a warm place to go in the winter


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

Truthmatters said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is the truth you righties dont seem to get.
> 
> If we did this people wold check their families for slave connections.
> 
> many many people would then realize they have black blood even if they didn't know it.
> 
> 
> you would be giving this money to many many people of all colors.
> 
> 
> it would be an amazing thing to see white racists hunting down their slave history to gain from it.
> 
> heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another incredibly INSANE idea from a liberal who thinks that compassion equates to giving people something and that since it is obviously born from compassion, any stance against it can only be based in evil.
> 
> I have some news for you.  IF I have African-American ancestors, I really don't give a crap because I am an American.  Some of my little great nieces and nephews DO have African-American blood in them because I have several nieces who have married African-American men.  Good men, one of which is going for 20 in the Marines.  We have had this discussion and I will tell you EXACTLY what I told them.
> 
> Slavery was a horrible, horrible thing.  It ended officially in the US in 1863.  Any person who was a slave has long since passed.  They deserve our respect.  But NO ONE deserves a dime from the government because no one alive today was a slave.  They concur and feel as I do that it is a stupid and condescending attempt to obtain their vote.
> 
> I can see that your time away has neither taught you anything nor have you done anything to obtain any education concerning the real world.  Your card-carrying status as a political hack is still valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *your just a fucking idiot with NO morals*
> 
> 
> TO THIS DAY
> 
> 
> when we find Nazi booty stolen in WWII its returned to the familys who originally owned it and The kids of the Nazis who stole It in the first place get nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> why because its black people do you want the kids of the thieves to get the stolen goods?
Click to expand...


Back in all your glory, huh?  Still no ability to debate, so you resort to name calling.  There are liberals on this forum that I have befriended because they have an obvious "integrity of thought."  I listen to their positions.  You have neither:  integrity or thought.  Pure emotional shrieking.


----------



## Immanuel

Toro said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, but the freed slaves wouldn't necessarily have been on the fast track to success if they'd been given land.  History is littered with examples of people who came into great fortunes and made nothing, simply lost those fortunes over time.  The freed slaves were not only forceably uneducated in business matters outside of actually tending and harvesting crops, but they were still living in communities who, at the time, would have been less-than-welcoming to the new black farmers looking to do some professional networking.  No, chances are more likely that the combination of forced ignorance and lack of community acceptance would've stunted the -shit- out of that "fast track" you imagine.
> 
> I'll give you this, though. . . there should've been reparations made at the time and there were not.  That did, indeed, move the goal posts, and it wasn't the fault of black people.
> 
> You know who else's fault it wasn't?  Today's taxpayers.  Me.  And you're absolutely right, I don't want to try and rectify it at this point because I feel that rectifying it is impossible without wronging someone else who had nothing to do with it.  That's not a made up reason, I'm sorry to say, and not wanting to be on the hook to right the wrongs of people I never met isn't BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT DOESNT HAVE TO BE TAX MONEY
> 
> 
> 
> why cant you people remember that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.
> 
> We will take Oregon, Washington and Idaho, plus parts of Florida, the English speaking parts, because Canadians need a warm place to go in the winter
Click to expand...


Sorry, but if you get anything, you have to include the area she lives in.  After all, she's the one that thinks it is deserved.  She is either in Vegas or SoCal.  She expects to profit from this, but if any of us have to pay, she will have to pay as well.

Immie


----------



## jwoodie

How about 400 years of free psychotherapy?


----------



## boedicca

I'm going to get my Irish and English DNA to sue my Norwegian-Viking DNA for REPARATIONS!!!!!

I could use a good shopping outing.


----------



## boedicca

Also, I'm thinking of suing Rome for the atrocities the Ancient Romans did to my English DNA.


----------



## koshergrl

Hey, I've got English dna too!
Awesome! Look out Rome..and by extension..Italy?


----------



## koshergrl

So who is going to reparate the descendants of Christian slaves, and the descendants of those slaughtered by Muslims?

And those enslaved by Muslims, too...

Hell, that's still going on. When are we going to get Muslims to hand over their slaves?


----------



## Truthmatters

OldUSAFSniper said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another incredibly INSANE idea from a liberal who thinks that compassion equates to giving people something and that since it is obviously born from compassion, any stance against it can only be based in evil.
> 
> I have some news for you.  IF I have African-American ancestors, I really don't give a crap because I am an American.  Some of my little great nieces and nephews DO have African-American blood in them because I have several nieces who have married African-American men.  Good men, one of which is going for 20 in the Marines.  We have had this discussion and I will tell you EXACTLY what I told them.
> 
> Slavery was a horrible, horrible thing.  It ended officially in the US in 1863.  Any person who was a slave has long since passed.  They deserve our respect.  But NO ONE deserves a dime from the government because no one alive today was a slave.  They concur and feel as I do that it is a stupid and condescending attempt to obtain their vote.
> 
> I can see that your time away has neither taught you anything nor have you done anything to obtain any education concerning the real world.  Your card-carrying status as a political hack is still valid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *your just a fucking idiot with NO morals*
> 
> 
> TO THIS DAY
> 
> 
> when we find Nazi booty stolen in WWII its returned to the familys who originally owned it and The kids of the Nazis who stole It in the first place get nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> why because its black people do you want the kids of the thieves to get the stolen goods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back in all your glory, huh?  Still no ability to debate, so you resort to name calling.  There are liberals on this forum that I have befriended because they have an obvious "integrity of thought."  I listen to their positions.  You have neither:  integrity or thought.  Pure emotional shrieking.
Click to expand...


Do we let the progeny of Nazis keep the things they plundered from the jews they persecuted?


NO


why is it OK to Not do this with the decendants of slavemasteres?


----------



## Truthmatters

why will none of you answer that directly?


----------



## koshergrl

Actually, the Swiss and the Dutch, great progressive heroes whose countries are eternally being brought up as some sort of gold progressive standard,  still have much of what was plundered from the Jews.

"Beginning with a survey of international law and various definitions of 'looting', Professor Aalders show show the Germans systematically robbed Dutch Jewry through a variety of means that gave the outward appearance of 'honest trading'.  Forced to sell under duress and at unreasonably low prices, few dared refuse the Germans on the doorstep when threatened with prison or incarceration in a camp."

"Looted works of art were forcibly deposited in the Lipmann Rosenthal Bank (LIRO) from where they were sold on the art market both in the Netherlands and Germany.  Auction houses and dealers selling such works of art included Mak van Waay, Amsterdam, Van Marle & Bignell in The Hague, Lempertz, Cologne, Curt Reinheldt of Berlin and the Munich Galerie für alte Kunst.  Dutch museums purchased looted works of art from LIRO, among them the Rijksmuseum, the Stedelijk, the Museum for Asian Art and The Hague Municipal Museum."

http://www.lootedart.com/MN6Y2X825501


----------



## Ernie S.

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POTUS is descended from his mother. His mother is descended from a slave. He is in. He may donate his share but he still gets it. It would honorable of him to do so and something i believe he would do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So someone a dozen generations removed from slavery, with perhaps 1% slave blood gets a full share?
> 
> Do you have any idea how many US citizens can claim some percentage of slave blood?
> 
> Put me in for a share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you got the records I see no issue with that.
Click to expand...


Yeah right... There are so many people who could claim slave blood that the afte tax pay-out would be negligible for everyone not on welfare.


----------



## Iceman

Truthmatters said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> *your just a fucking idiot with NO morals*
> 
> 
> TO THIS DAY
> 
> 
> when we find Nazi booty stolen in WWII its returned to the familys who originally owned it and The kids of the Nazis who stole It in the first place get nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> why because its black people do you want the kids of the thieves to get the stolen goods?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in all your glory, huh?  Still no ability to debate, so you resort to name calling.  There are liberals on this forum that I have befriended because they have an obvious "integrity of thought."  I listen to their positions.  You have neither:  integrity or thought.  Pure emotional shrieking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do we let the progeny of Nazis keep the things they plundered from the jews they persecuted?
> 
> 
> NO
> 
> 
> why is it OK to Not do this with the decendants of slavemasteres?
Click to expand...


What did white slave owners steal from black slaves?

The second question I would ask is who qualifies as progeny of slave owners? How would would you go about finding these people and what should they have to pay?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



First, I didn't kidnap anyone.
Second, I am pretty sure the last slave died a few years ago.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Truthmatters said:


> why will none of you answer that directly?



I did answer that directly, dipshit.  Lemme give you another explanation.

The stuff the Nazis stole was easily identifiable baubles.  Gold star of david pendant off a corpse?  Grab the pendant and give it back to the family.

THe slave owners stole labor, not finite baubles.  That means that, in order to figure out what should be taken and given to the slaves' descendants, you'd have to determine what percentage of the slave owners' descendants is due to slave labor.

Literally, in the time that's elapsed since slavery was ended, too many generations have happened to accurately determine what proportion of slave owners' descendants' wealth wouldn't have happened without slave labor.  Most proponents of reparations are more "noble" than realistic about it and, like you, propose that we take -all- property from those descendants.  Sorry, but that's not only fuckin ridiculous in terms of putting someone whose done nothing wrong into abject poverty, but most of those wealthy land owners who were buying slaves had enough wealth to be land owners to begin with.  The slave labor was responsible for a portion of their profit, but by no means responsible for -all- of their wealth, or even anywhere near it.

On top of that, the Nazi baubles were being confiscated and returned while the holocaust survivors were still alive.  When you knew the guy whose star of david got torn off his neck on his way to the gas chamber because he was your father, that star of david has a lot more sentimental value for you than if the guy who had it taken was just some ancestor that you were told about.

So, let's recap this DIRECT ANSWER TO WHAT YOU KEEP ASKING.  The reason that was done for the Jews and can't be done for the African Americans is because what was stolen from the African Americans wasn't physical items and happened too long ago to be accurately measured.

You're also not taking into account the difference in implications.  You take a collection of gold teeth ripped out of Jewish skulls from some SS officer's kid  who, himself, never did anything to harm anyone, and you're not leaving an innocent person homeless or wealthless.  IT's just a bauble.  You take all the property from the descendant of a slave owner, you aren't just taking away some shiny bauble they didn't deserve, you're leaving them in poverty when they've done nothing wrong.


----------



## koshergrl

In other words, NOTHING WAS STOLEN FROM THEM. There's NOTHING to repay.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Delta4Embassy said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> 
> The many billions given to Africa in aid, by Britain, the US, France and other one time slave holders more than wipe out any notional  'reparations'.
> 
> What next? 'Reparations' demanded from Danes and Norwegians for all those raped women, stolen cows, murdered monks that the Vikings were responsible for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foreign aid given to Africa didn't then get divied up to American descendents of slavery.
Click to expand...


The foreign aid to Liberia did.


----------



## Toro

Immanuel said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT DOESNT HAVE TO BE TAX MONEY
> 
> 
> 
> why cant you people remember that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know.
> 
> We will take Oregon, Washington and Idaho, plus parts of Florida, the English speaking parts, because Canadians need a warm place to go in the winter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but if you get anything, you have to include the area she lives in.  After all, she's the one that thinks it is deserved.  She is either in Vegas or SoCal.  She expects to profit from this, but if any of us have to pay, she will have to pay as well.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Yeah, well, that's most definitely NOT going to happen!


lol


----------



## Toro

You all each owe me $10.

Pay up, deadbeats!


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> In other words, NOTHING WAS STOLEN FROM THEM. There's NOTHING to repay.



How much is the generational loss of your freedom going for nowadays?


----------



## koshergrl

I'm free now and have no desire to make Romans and Persians pay for enslaving my ancestors.


----------



## Asclepias

Quantum Windbag said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> 
> The many billions given to Africa in aid, by Britain, the US, France and other one time slave holders more than wipe out any notional  'reparations'.
> 
> What next? 'Reparations' demanded from Danes and Norwegians for all those raped women, stolen cows, murdered monks that the Vikings were responsible for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foreign aid given to Africa didn't then get divied up to American descendents of slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The foreign aid to Liberia did.
Click to expand...


The "aid" was in the form of high interest loans akin to payday loans they would never be able to payback.  Thats how they keep Africa in the shape its in. Any country that does not play the debt game gets bad propaganda. The money buys influence and they play different factions against each other. People should get out more or at least understand our global monetary system.


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> I'm free now and have no desire to make Romans and Persians pay for enslaving my ancestors.



Thats your personal choice. Dont hate on what others may want. Thats probably because the slave system they had was totally different from the one instituted later in Europe and the Americas where they enslaved their own people just like the Africans were enslaved.


----------



## koshergrl

Wow.

That's self deception of the highest degree. Not only are we responsible for all unsuccessful, criminal, and poorly educated black people in America...we're also responsible for the fact that most black countries in Africa are a nightmare....and we aren't owed any reparation for the enslavement of our ancestors because, well, that was different.

I didn't think you had that much creativity in you, but I stand corrected!


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> Wow.
> 
> That's self deception of the highest degree. Not only are we responsible for all unsuccessful, criminal, and poorly educated black people in America...we're also responsible for the fact that most black countries in Africa are a nightmare....and we aren't owed any reparation for the enslavement of our ancestors because, well, that was different.
> 
> I didn't think you had that much creativity in you, but I stand corrected!



You aren't responsible for anything other than not being educated about the monetary system and debt slavery. You get a pass but at least try to learn. You may want reparations but you said you didnt. I just pointed out their slave system at that time was different and people often sold themselves into slavery to pay debts. They never lost their humanity and it was not generational. Their are many stories of slaves rising up and becoming wealthy free men.


----------



## koshergrl

Debt slavery?

Pffft...lololol...You ARE creative!

wacko alert.


----------



## koshergrl

"...
*Debt slavery* seems to be a popular term bandied about by cranks and conspiracy theorists, especially on personal finance websites, since the credit crunch of 2008. It comes from the peculiar idea that everyone is enslaved by evil debt holders (rich people, banks, corporations, the Rothschilds, etc.) and if people all stop paying their debts to financial institutions that were run up during the housing boom the economy will reset, everyone will have jobs again, and everyone will be absolved of their debts while keeping all the stuff they bought."

Debt slavery - RationalWiki


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> "...
> *Debt slavery* seems to be a popular term bandied about by cranks and conspiracy theorists, especially on personal finance websites, since the credit crunch of 2008. It comes from the peculiar idea that everyone is enslaved by evil debt holders (rich people, banks, corporations, the Rothschilds, etc.) and if people all stop paying their debts to financial institutions that were run up during the housing boom the economy will reset, everyone will have jobs again, and everyone will be absolved of their debts while keeping all the stuff they bought."
> 
> Debt slavery - RationalWiki



I have to admit they do sound like cranks but you still are clueless. Find out how banking works then come back and talk to me about debt slavery.  I guess you missed this part though.



> Coincidentally, debt slavery on a macro level has been a major government concern in many corrupt third world nations since World War II.[7] This is where the ruling dictatorship takes out massive loans from the World Bank, deposits them into their bank accounts, then pleads poverty and debt tyranny by the wealthy nations that provided funds expecting them to be paid back.[8]



This is where people need to think long and hard about the information being presented. Third world dictator taking out loans?  Did he rob the world bank or did they willing loan it to him?  What happened when he defaulted?  How many guessed correctly they simply wrote him a new loan to pay the interest on the old one?


----------



## boedicca

koshergrl said:


> Hey, I've got English dna too!
> Awesome! Look out Rome..and by extension..Italy?




Fo shizzle.  Who cares if some of the current Italians are descendents of Thracian Slaves captured by Romans...They Should All Pay!


----------



## Spoonman

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



idk,  should slave owners be compensated for their loss of property and lost earnings as a result


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, NOTHING WAS STOLEN FROM THEM. There's NOTHING to repay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the generational loss of your freedom going for nowadays?
Click to expand...


Everyone on this planet has ancestors that owned slaves.

Everyone on this planet has ancestors that were enslaved.

If you think somebody owes you something because of those facts feel free to collect it from yourself.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The foreign aid given to Africa didn't then get divied up to American descendents of slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The foreign aid to Liberia did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "aid" was in the form of high interest loans akin to payday loans they would never be able to payback.  Thats how they keep Africa in the shape its in. Any country that does not play the debt game gets bad propaganda. The money buys influence and they play different factions against each other. People should get out more or at least understand our global monetary system.
Click to expand...


What color is the sky in your world?


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, NOTHING WAS STOLEN FROM THEM. There's NOTHING to repay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the generational loss of your freedom going for nowadays?
Click to expand...


It goes for nothing, and that is all you will ever get. Wake up dummy, it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## boedicca

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, NOTHING WAS STOLEN FROM THEM. There's NOTHING to repay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the generational loss of your freedom going for nowadays?
Click to expand...



If you want to stop that, quit turning people into mindless government dependents on the welfare plantation.


----------



## PixieStix

Some of my ancestors are native Americans. 

I want a casino....NOW!


----------



## boedicca

Maybe Obama can give you a city!


----------



## Iceman

boedicca said:


> Maybe Obama can give you a city!



They have Detroit...


----------



## PixieStix

boedicca said:


> Maybe Obama can give you a city!



I don't wanna live in Chicago


----------



## Asclepias

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, NOTHING WAS STOLEN FROM THEM. There's NOTHING to repay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the generational loss of your freedom going for nowadays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone on this planet has ancestors that owned slaves.
> 
> Everyone on this planet has ancestors that were enslaved.
> 
> If you think somebody owes you something because of those facts feel free to collect it from yourself.
Click to expand...


I'm not concerned with everyone else. The question was asked by the OP if it was a good idea. You dont like my answer go suck a lemon.


----------



## Asclepias

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The foreign aid to Liberia did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "aid" was in the form of high interest loans akin to payday loans they would never be able to payback.  Thats how they keep Africa in the shape its in. Any country that does not play the debt game gets bad propaganda. The money buys influence and they play different factions against each other. People should get out more or at least understand our global monetary system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What color is the sky in your world?
Click to expand...


Same as yours if you live in the same place I do.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, NOTHING WAS STOLEN FROM THEM. There's NOTHING to repay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the generational loss of your freedom going for nowadays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It goes for nothing, and that is all you will ever get. Wake up dummy, it ain't gonna happen.
Click to expand...


Oh its going to happen one way or another. You cant stop it.


----------



## Asclepias

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, NOTHING WAS STOLEN FROM THEM. There's NOTHING to repay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the generational loss of your freedom going for nowadays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to stop that, quit turning people into mindless government dependents on the welfare plantation.
Click to expand...


Stop what? Did you forget the OP? We are talking about the loss during slavery dumbass.


----------



## Pop23

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the generational loss of your freedom going for nowadays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It goes for nothing, and that is all you will ever get. Wake up dummy, it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh its going to happen one way or another. You cant stop it.
Click to expand...


Go ahead, hold your breath until it happens.


----------



## R.D.

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the generational loss of your freedom going for nowadays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to stop that, quit turning people into mindless government dependents on the welfare plantation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop what? Did you forget the OP? We are talking about the loss during slavery dumbass.
Click to expand...


Trying to compete with TM?


----------



## Asclepias

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It goes for nothing, and that is all you will ever get. Wake up dummy, it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh its going to happen one way or another. You cant stop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead, hold your breath until it happens.
Click to expand...


Are you a fool or something?  Why would I do that? I dont have time to wait but when it comes it will just be gravy. Dont be mad white brethren.


----------



## Asclepias

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to stop that, quit turning people into mindless government dependents on the welfare plantation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop what? Did you forget the OP? We are talking about the loss during slavery dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trying to compete with TM?
Click to expand...


Compete with TM? I'm stating my opinion. If you don't like that too bad dumbass.


----------



## Pop23

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh its going to happen one way or another. You cant stop it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead, hold your breath until it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a fool or something?  Why would I do that? I dont have time to wait but when it comes it will just be gravy. Dont be mad white brethren.
Click to expand...


Why would I be mad at the doomed idea?

Get real cause you ain't getting the cash


----------



## Asclepias

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead, hold your breath until it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a fool or something?  Why would I do that? I dont have time to wait but when it comes it will just be gravy. Dont be mad white brethren.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I be mad at the doomed idea?
> 
> Get real cause you ain't getting the cash
Click to expand...


You must be either nervous or mad. You felt the need to tell me to hold my breath. What did you tell me to do that for? We dont turn blue when we hold our breath like you palefaces do.  You cant stop anything you have no power son.


----------



## Pop23

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a fool or something?  Why would I do that? I dont have time to wait but when it comes it will just be gravy. Dont be mad white brethren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I be mad at the doomed idea?
> 
> Get real cause you ain't getting the cash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be either nervous or mad. You felt the need to tell me to hold my breath. What did you tell me to do that for? We dont turn blue when we hold our breath like you palefaces do.  You cant stop anything you have no power son.
Click to expand...


Nough said

Ain't gonna happen son, you're beatin a dead horse, but I guess everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## Asclepias

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I be mad at the doomed idea?
> 
> Get real cause you ain't getting the cash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be either nervous or mad. You felt the need to tell me to hold my breath. What did you tell me to do that for? We dont turn blue when we hold our breath like you palefaces do.  You cant stop anything you have no power son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nough said
> 
> Ain't gonna happen son, you're beatin a dead horse, but I guess everyone needs a hobby.
Click to expand...


I guess your hobby is dreaming and wishing that it wont. Face it. You cant do a damn thing if the POTUS orders it.  Just wait.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh its going to happen one way or another. You cant stop it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead, hold your breath until it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a fool or something?  Why would I do that? I dont have time to wait but when it comes it will just be gravy. Dont be mad white brethren.
Click to expand...


Judging by the results of this poll, you won't even get gravy from us.


----------



## Pop23

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be either nervous or mad. You felt the need to tell me to hold my breath. What did you tell me to do that for? We dont turn blue when we hold our breath like you palefaces do.  You cant stop anything you have no power son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nough said
> 
> Ain't gonna happen son, you're beatin a dead horse, but I guess everyone needs a hobby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess your hobby is dreaming and wishing that it wont. Face it. You cant do a damn thing if the POTUS orders it.  Just wait.
Click to expand...


Yawn


----------



## Asclepias

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nough said
> 
> Ain't gonna happen son, you're beatin a dead horse, but I guess everyone needs a hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess your hobby is dreaming and wishing that it wont. Face it. You cant do a damn thing if the POTUS orders it.  Just wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn
Click to expand...


People yawn when they are nervous. Dogs do too. It relieves stress.


----------



## Pop23

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess your hobby is dreaming and wishing that it wont. Face it. You cant do a damn thing if the POTUS orders it.  Just wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People yawn when they are nervous. Dogs do too. It relieves stress.
Click to expand...


Or when they're flat out bored. 

Bravo, you've attained the level of boring seldom seen in the history of mankind!

Kudo's

My work here is done

Movin on


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead, hold your breath until it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a fool or something?  Why would I do that? I dont have time to wait but when it comes it will just be gravy. Dont be mad white brethren.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging by the results of this poll, you won't even get gravy from us.
Click to expand...


You better stop paying taxes then. Somehow I doubt you are stupid enough to do that. Practically everyone knows that its coming pretty soon. Dont hate sissyboy.


----------



## Asclepias

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People yawn when they are nervous. Dogs do too. It relieves stress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or when they're flat out bored.
> 
> Bravo, you've attained the level of boring seldom seen in the history of mankind!
> 
> Kudo's
> 
> My work here is done
> 
> Movin on
Click to expand...


Definitely a nervous reaction. If you were as bored as you claim you would not have to write a diary for me. Move on clown and make it snappy. You never should have said anything in the first place dummy.


----------



## koshergrl

I see a new shipment of crack has hit the streets.


----------



## Iceman

Gimme dat money whitey!

Gimme dat! Gimme Dat!

OOK OOK EEEK EEK skeet skeet


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Gimme dat money whitey!
> 
> Gimme dat! Gimme Dat!
> 
> OOK OOK EEEK EEK skeet skeet



White people are not the only people that pay taxes. Come to think of it that gives me an idea. Maybe a 15 year no tax period for the next 50 years. I will see what that would do.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, NOTHING WAS STOLEN FROM THEM. There's NOTHING to repay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the generational loss of your freedom going for nowadays?
Click to expand...


Umm. . . hate to point out the blatantly obvious, but you didn't lose your freedom for a generation.  Your ancestors did.  You weren't here.

Why are you owed?


----------



## Asclepias

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, NOTHING WAS STOLEN FROM THEM. There's NOTHING to repay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the generational loss of your freedom going for nowadays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm. . . hate to point out the blatantly obvious, but you didn't lose your freedom for a generation.  Your ancestors did.  You weren't here.
> 
> Why are you owed?
Click to expand...


Because my ancestors were not given reparations. How is this confusing? Heirs get what the person injured did not receive. You guys are making it complicated. Its really very simple.


----------



## koshergrl

Welfare recipients do not pay taxes. 

And single mothers working low paying jobs do not pay taxes.


----------



## koshergrl

And residents of prisons do not pay taxes. Nor do unemployed drug dealers and gang members.

Of the black population, who does that leave to pay taxes??


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> Welfare recipients do not pay taxes.
> 
> And single mothers working low paying jobs do not pay taxes.



We will find a way to get the trailer trash paying their due. Dont worry.


----------



## Duped

Blacks should pay whites for the damage they have caused our country. Blacks sold blacks to whites - whites faught whites, and freed the blacks. Blacks are a net societal deficit!


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> And residents of prisons do not pay taxes. Nor do unemployed drug dealers and gang members.
> 
> Of the black population, who does that leave to pay taxes??



The ones that are affluent and piss you off when you see them. You know how you guys think the POTUS is uppity?  I see the looks I get.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Asclepias said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the generational loss of your freedom going for nowadays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm. . . hate to point out the blatantly obvious, but you didn't lose your freedom for a generation.  Your ancestors did.  You weren't here.
> 
> Why are you owed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because my ancestors were not given reparations. How is this confusing? Heirs get what the person injured did not receive. You guys are making it complicated. Its really very simple.
Click to expand...


It's not simple, because the people who owed your ancestors are long dead and gone.  If it were simple, we wouldn't disagree on the following crux:

Those who did not commit the crime are not responsible for compensating those against whom the crime was perpetrated, and -certainly- aren't responsible for compensating people against whom the crime was -not- perpetrated.

I'm sorry that you feel like "the world" owes you, or "society" owes you, but at some point those reparations have to come out of real peoples' pockets, and no real people who are alive to have pockets today had anything to do with enslaving your ancestors.

Sometimes shit happens and you're left without recourse.  That doesn't give you carte blanche to decide on which innocent parties to fuck over to right the wrongs that you choose.  You start charging other people because they're the same race as the enslavers were and you're no better than any other racist prick out there.


----------



## Immanuel

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I be mad at the doomed idea?
> 
> Get real cause you ain't getting the cash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be either nervous or mad. You felt the need to tell me to hold my breath. What did you tell me to do that for? We dont turn blue when we hold our breath like you palefaces do.  You cant stop anything you have no power son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nough said
> 
> Ain't gonna happen son, you're beatin a dead horse, but I guess everyone needs a hobby.
Click to expand...


They got away with shoving Obamacare up our asses and you really believe they can't do it with reparations?  You and L_L are too optimistic if you ask me.

Immie


----------



## koshergrl

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welfare recipients do not pay taxes.
> 
> And single mothers working low paying jobs do not pay taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will find a way to get the trailer trash paying their due. Dont worry.
Click to expand...


As soon as the inner city losers do, I'm sure.


----------



## Asclepias

Duped said:


> Blacks should pay whites for the damage they have caused our country. Blacks sold blacks to whites - whites faught whites, and freed the blacks. Blacks are a net societal deficit!



Are you illiterate or was that a typo? Whites kidnapped Blacks and enslaved them. Go sell the BS to someone that doesn't know any better dumbass.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welfare recipients do not pay taxes.
> 
> And single mothers working low paying jobs do not pay taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will find a way to get the trailer trash paying their due. Dont worry.
Click to expand...


What the fuck do trailer trash owe you?


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welfare recipients do not pay taxes.
> 
> And single mothers working low paying jobs do not pay taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will find a way to get the trailer trash paying their due. Dont worry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As soon as the inner city losers do, I'm sure.
Click to expand...


No they would be exempt. Odds are most if not all of them have been generationally damaged due to slavery.


----------



## Asclepias

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welfare recipients do not pay taxes.
> 
> And single mothers working low paying jobs do not pay taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will find a way to get the trailer trash paying their due. Dont worry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck do trailer trash owe you?
Click to expand...


The money their ancestors owed for burning crosses on our lawns because the rich white business owners told them they were poor because we were taking their jobs. Dont you know your history?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



I agree.

Every slave owner should pay every slave $1 million.


----------



## R.D.

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And residents of prisons do not pay taxes. Nor do unemployed drug dealers and gang members.
> 
> Of the black population, who does that leave to pay taxes??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that are affluent and piss you off when you see them. You know how you guys think the POTUS is uppity?  I see the looks I get.
Click to expand...


This is just pathetic now.   Downright embarrassing.   Maybe you should call it a night.


----------



## Asclepias

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm. . . hate to point out the blatantly obvious, but you didn't lose your freedom for a generation.  Your ancestors did.  You weren't here.
> 
> Why are you owed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because my ancestors were not given reparations. How is this confusing? Heirs get what the person injured did not receive. You guys are making it complicated. Its really very simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not simple, because the people who owed your ancestors are long dead and gone.  If it were simple, we wouldn't disagree on the following crux:
> 
> Those who did not commit the crime are not responsible for compensating those against whom the crime was perpetrated, and -certainly- aren't responsible for compensating people against whom the crime was -not- perpetrated.
> 
> I'm sorry that you feel like "the world" owes you, or "society" owes you, but at some point those reparations have to come out of real peoples' pockets, and no real people who are alive to have pockets today had anything to do with enslaving your ancestors.
> 
> Sometimes shit happens and you're left without recourse.  That doesn't give you carte blanche to decide on which innocent parties to fuck over to right the wrongs that you choose.  You start charging other people because they're the same race as the enslavers were and you're no better than any other racist prick out there.
Click to expand...


Its not my responsibility to convince you. I really could give a care if you believe it or not. Just dont say you weren't warned.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Asclepias said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should pay whites for the damage they have caused our country. Blacks sold blacks to whites - whites faught whites, and freed the blacks. Blacks are a net societal deficit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you illiterate or was that a typo? Whites kidnapped Blacks and enslaved them. Go sell the BS to someone that doesn't know any better dumbass.
Click to expand...


Lol, historically many black slaves were sold into bondage by their tribal leaders.  I know Europeans had better technology, but a few boatloads of white dudes at a time still wouldn't have been able to force their will on an entire continent without a little cooperation.

But I'm sure this is just a fabrication by the white man.  We all know that, before the intrusion of eurocentric values, Africans were essentially socially perfect, down to a person.  Everybody helping everybody, no hate, no war.  Africa was probably a utopia before those damn whites came and fucked up paradise.


----------



## koshergrl

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And residents of prisons do not pay taxes. Nor do unemployed drug dealers and gang members.
> 
> Of the black population, who does that leave to pay taxes??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that are affluent and piss you off when you see them. You know how you guys think the POTUS is uppity?  I see the looks I get.
Click to expand...



Where on earth do you think I live? I don't live in DC, which has a whole population of propped up elitists who think their color entitles them to all the best....that's entirely a city phenomenon. And it's evidence that you all have already had your reparations. In the form of unearned scholarships, rent free living, and higher reimbursement for lower performance.

You're doing great already! Obviously, your slave ancestors didn't set you back at all.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Asclepias said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because my ancestors were not given reparations. How is this confusing? Heirs get what the person injured did not receive. You guys are making it complicated. Its really very simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not simple, because the people who owed your ancestors are long dead and gone.  If it were simple, we wouldn't disagree on the following crux:
> 
> Those who did not commit the crime are not responsible for compensating those against whom the crime was perpetrated, and -certainly- aren't responsible for compensating people against whom the crime was -not- perpetrated.
> 
> I'm sorry that you feel like "the world" owes you, or "society" owes you, but at some point those reparations have to come out of real peoples' pockets, and no real people who are alive to have pockets today had anything to do with enslaving your ancestors.
> 
> Sometimes shit happens and you're left without recourse.  That doesn't give you carte blanche to decide on which innocent parties to fuck over to right the wrongs that you choose.  You start charging other people because they're the same race as the enslavers were and you're no better than any other racist prick out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not my responsibility to convince you. I really could give a care if you believe it or not. Just dont say you weren't warned.
Click to expand...


If you're not trying to convince anybody, why the fuck would you be here debating?


----------



## Asclepias

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And residents of prisons do not pay taxes. Nor do unemployed drug dealers and gang members.
> 
> Of the black population, who does that leave to pay taxes??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that are affluent and piss you off when you see them. You know how you guys think the POTUS is uppity?  I see the looks I get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is just pathetic now.   Downright embarrassing.   Maybe you should call it a night.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should go look in the mirror and ask yourself if I care what you think I should do.


----------



## whitehall

Every freaking DNA that exists today in the modern world was enslaved at some time. Where do we start for reparations? Irish men were captured by Vikings and sold to Arabs. Arabs were captured and sold to Europe. Jews were enslaved by Egyptians. Aztecs enslaved Hondurians, Spanish enslaved Aztecs and the beat goes on.


----------



## Asclepias

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not simple, because the people who owed your ancestors are long dead and gone.  If it were simple, we wouldn't disagree on the following crux:
> 
> Those who did not commit the crime are not responsible for compensating those against whom the crime was perpetrated, and -certainly- aren't responsible for compensating people against whom the crime was -not- perpetrated.
> 
> I'm sorry that you feel like "the world" owes you, or "society" owes you, but at some point those reparations have to come out of real peoples' pockets, and no real people who are alive to have pockets today had anything to do with enslaving your ancestors.
> 
> Sometimes shit happens and you're left without recourse.  That doesn't give you carte blanche to decide on which innocent parties to fuck over to right the wrongs that you choose.  You start charging other people because they're the same race as the enslavers were and you're no better than any other racist prick out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not my responsibility to convince you. I really could give a care if you believe it or not. Just dont say you weren't warned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're not trying to convince anybody, why the fuck would you be here debating?
Click to expand...


I'm not debating. I'm answering questions and speaking about ways to accomplish this. Debating would mean you had something to debate about.


----------



## R.D.

Asclepias said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that are affluent and piss you off when you see them. You know how you guys think the POTUS is uppity?  I see the looks I get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just pathetic now.   Downright embarrassing.   Maybe you should call it a night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go look in the mirror and ask yourself if I care what you think I should do.
Click to expand...


Calm yourself.  It was just some friendly advice.   You want to look the fool...ok with me.


----------



## Asclepias

whitehall said:


> Every freaking DNA that exists today in the modern world was enslaved at some time. Where do we start for reparations? Irish men were captured by Vikings and sold to Arabs. Arabs were captured and sold to Europe. Jews were enslaved by Egyptians. Aztecs enslaved Hondurians, Spanish enslaved Aztecs and the beat goes on.



Where the OP started. With Black people. Once we get ours you can start looking to the European slave system in Europe. Or you can go do it now. Not my issue.


----------



## Asclepias

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just pathetic now.   Downright embarrassing.   Maybe you should call it a night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go look in the mirror and ask yourself if I care what you think I should do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calm yourself.  It was just some friendly advice.   You want to look the fool...ok with me.
Click to expand...


I am calm. You are the one that looks like a fool trying to tell me to calm down. Next time make sure you can see me through your computer before you stay stupid stuff like that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every freaking DNA that exists today in the modern world was enslaved at some time. Where do we start for reparations? Irish men were captured by Vikings and sold to Arabs. Arabs were captured and sold to Europe. Jews were enslaved by Egyptians. Aztecs enslaved Hondurians, Spanish enslaved Aztecs and the beat goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the OP started. With Black people. Once we get ours you can start looking to the European slave system in Europe. Or you can go do it now. Not my issue.
Click to expand...


*Once we get ours *

What's wrong? Your food stamps aren't enough?


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> And residents of prisons do not pay taxes. Nor do unemployed drug dealers and gang members.
> 
> Of the black population, who does that leave to pay taxes??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that are affluent and piss you off when you see them. You know how you guys think the POTUS is uppity?  I see the looks I get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where on earth do you think I live? I don't live in DC, which has a whole population of propped up elitists who think their color entitles them to all the best....that's entirely a city phenomenon. And it's evidence that you all have already had your reparations. In the form of unearned scholarships, rent free living, and higher reimbursement for lower performance.
> 
> You're doing great already! Obviously, your slave ancestors didn't set you back at all.
Click to expand...


I've never had any of that. I made my own wealth. That has nothing to do with my ancestors that were monetarily cheated for their suffering. I overcame in spite of. Get ready to pay up.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every freaking DNA that exists today in the modern world was enslaved at some time. Where do we start for reparations? Irish men were captured by Vikings and sold to Arabs. Arabs were captured and sold to Europe. Jews were enslaved by Egyptians. Aztecs enslaved Hondurians, Spanish enslaved Aztecs and the beat goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the OP started. With Black people. Once we get ours you can start looking to the European slave system in Europe. Or you can go do it now. Not my issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Once we get ours *
> 
> What's wrong? Your food stamps aren't enough?
Click to expand...


Not everyone is on welfare like you. Some people actually are producers. We were talking about reparations trailer park. Get out of your welfare mentality.


----------



## R.D.

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that are affluent and piss you off when you see them. You know how you guys think the POTUS is uppity?  I see the looks I get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where on earth do you think I live? I don't live in DC, which has a whole population of propped up elitists who think their color entitles them to all the best....that's entirely a city phenomenon. And it's evidence that you all have already had your reparations. In the form of unearned scholarships, rent free living, and higher reimbursement for lower performance.
> 
> You're doing great already! Obviously, your slave ancestors didn't set you back at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never had any of that. I made my own wealth. That has nothing to do with my ancestors that were monetarily cheated for their suffering. I overcame in spite of. Get ready to pay up.
Click to expand...


Now I get it.  You're bitter that you weren't a trust fund baby.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where the OP started. With Black people. Once we get ours you can start looking to the European slave system in Europe. Or you can go do it now. Not my issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Once we get ours *
> 
> What's wrong? Your food stamps aren't enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not everyone is on welfare like you. Some people actually are producers. We were talking about reparations trailer park. Get out of your welfare mentality.
Click to expand...


Were you a whiner before you got on food stamps?
Or did the food stamps come first?

The only reparations I'd consider involve a plane ticket, one way, to the African destination of your choice.


----------



## Asclepias

R.D. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where on earth do you think I live? I don't live in DC, which has a whole population of propped up elitists who think their color entitles them to all the best....that's entirely a city phenomenon. And it's evidence that you all have already had your reparations. In the form of unearned scholarships, rent free living, and higher reimbursement for lower performance.
> 
> You're doing great already! Obviously, your slave ancestors didn't set you back at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had any of that. I made my own wealth. That has nothing to do with my ancestors that were monetarily cheated for their suffering. I overcame in spite of. Get ready to pay up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I get it.  You're bitter that you weren't a trust fund baby.
Click to expand...


Not really. I wouldnt change a thing. It made me who I am and i like myself. I'm a racist white persons worst nightmare. I grew up in the hood, got educated, got a great job, and finally own my own business. All that time I educated myself to what the European power structure did to not only Black Africans but their own people. The problem with clowns like you is you dont realize they are still doing the same thing to you.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Once we get ours *
> 
> What's wrong? Your food stamps aren't enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone is on welfare like you. Some people actually are producers. We were talking about reparations trailer park. Get out of your welfare mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were you a whiner before you got on food stamps?
> Or did the food stamps come first?
> 
> The only reparations I'd consider involve a plane ticket, one way, to the African destination of your choice.
Click to expand...


Get your mind off your food stamps. The OP is regarding reparations. No one cares about your monthly allotment. You dont have a voice in the matter. You are nothing but an expendable pawn.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the generational loss of your freedom going for nowadays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone on this planet has ancestors that owned slaves.
> 
> Everyone on this planet has ancestors that were enslaved.
> 
> If you think somebody owes you something because of those facts feel free to collect it from yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned with everyone else. The question was asked by the OP if it was a good idea. You dont like my answer go suck a lemon.
Click to expand...


I explained why your answer is so stupid it doesn't even qualify as rotten.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess your hobby is dreaming and wishing that it wont. Face it. You cant do a damn thing if the POTUS orders it.  Just wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People yawn when they are nervous. Dogs do too. It relieves stress.
Click to expand...


I have never in my life yawned as a result of stress.


----------



## Asclepias

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duped said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should pay whites for the damage they have caused our country. Blacks sold blacks to whites - whites faught whites, and freed the blacks. Blacks are a net societal deficit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you illiterate or was that a typo? Whites kidnapped Blacks and enslaved them. Go sell the BS to someone that doesn't know any better dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, historically many black slaves were sold into bondage by their tribal leaders.  I know Europeans had better technology, but a few boatloads of white dudes at a time still wouldn't have been able to force their will on an entire continent without a little cooperation.
> 
> But I'm sure this is just a fabrication by the white man.  We all know that, before the intrusion of eurocentric values, Africans were essentially socially perfect, down to a person.  Everybody helping everybody, no hate, no war.  Africa was probably a utopia before those damn whites came and fucked up paradise.
Click to expand...


Europeans excelled at trickery. They pretend to be friends and gain a foothold. NA's were done the exact same way. All that stuff is documented.  Something must be fundamentally wrong with people who are devious enough to plot this sort of stuff. yes white people have fabricated history many times. Columbus discovered America? Egyptians were white? The nations forefathers thought up the constitution? But I digress and so do you.


----------



## Asclepias

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone on this planet has ancestors that owned slaves.
> 
> Everyone on this planet has ancestors that were enslaved.
> 
> If you think somebody owes you something because of those facts feel free to collect it from yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned with everyone else. The question was asked by the OP if it was a good idea. You dont like my answer go suck a lemon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I explained why your answer is so stupid it doesn't even qualify as rotten.
Click to expand...


Thats nice. All  you have to do is convince me why I should think you know what you are talking about?


----------



## Asclepias

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People yawn when they are nervous. Dogs do too. It relieves stress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never in my life yawned as a result of stress.
Click to expand...


You must be a cryer then. You have to let it out somehow. You just must be a bigger wussy.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Asclepias said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the generational loss of your freedom going for nowadays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm. . . hate to point out the blatantly obvious, but you didn't lose your freedom for a generation.  Your ancestors did.  You weren't here.
> 
> Why are you owed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because my ancestors were not given reparations. How is this confusing? Heirs get what the person injured did not receive. You guys are making it complicated. Its really very simple.
Click to expand...


Can I collect money for what your ancestors did to my ancestors?


----------



## Asclepias

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm. . . hate to point out the blatantly obvious, but you didn't lose your freedom for a generation.  Your ancestors did.  You weren't here.
> 
> Why are you owed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because my ancestors were not given reparations. How is this confusing? Heirs get what the person injured did not receive. You guys are making it complicated. Its really very simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I collect money for what your ancestors did to my ancestors?
Click to expand...


Let me know they did and i will send you a check.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Asclepias said:


> Duped said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should pay whites for the damage they have caused our country. Blacks sold blacks to whites - whites faught whites, and freed the blacks. Blacks are a net societal deficit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you illiterate or was that a typo? Whites kidnapped Blacks and enslaved them. Go sell the BS to someone that doesn't know any better dumbass.
Click to expand...


Actually, whites, being lazy, much preferred to buy slaves from the blacks that kidnapped and enslaved them previos to them sowing up. It saved them from running around in those god forsaken jungles.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will find a way to get the trailer trash paying their due. Dont worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as the inner city losers do, I'm sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they would be exempt. Odds are most if not all of them have been generationally damaged due to slavery.
Click to expand...


What kind of generational damage does slavery cause? Is one of the diseases that arise from it homosexuality?


----------



## Asclepias

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duped said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should pay whites for the damage they have caused our country. Blacks sold blacks to whites - whites faught whites, and freed the blacks. Blacks are a net societal deficit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you illiterate or was that a typo? Whites kidnapped Blacks and enslaved them. Go sell the BS to someone that doesn't know any better dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, whites, being lazy, much preferred to buy slaves from the blacks that kidnapped and enslaved them previos to them sowing up. It saved them from running around in those god forsaken jungles.
Click to expand...


I cant believe you fell for that story.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned with everyone else. The question was asked by the OP if it was a good idea. You dont like my answer go suck a lemon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I explained why your answer is so stupid it doesn't even qualify as rotten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats nice. All  you have to do is convince me why I should think you know what you are talking about?
Click to expand...


How would I accomplish that? Should I start talking about how Martians used spaceships to build the pyramids?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you illiterate or was that a typo? Whites kidnapped Blacks and enslaved them. Go sell the BS to someone that doesn't know any better dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, whites, being lazy, much preferred to buy slaves from the blacks that kidnapped and enslaved them previos to them sowing up. It saved them from running around in those god forsaken jungles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant believe you fell for that story.
Click to expand...


If they weren't lazy why did then want slaves?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone is on welfare like you. Some people actually are producers. We were talking about reparations trailer park. Get out of your welfare mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you a whiner before you got on food stamps?
> Or did the food stamps come first?
> 
> The only reparations I'd consider involve a plane ticket, one way, to the African destination of your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get your mind off your food stamps. The OP is regarding reparations. No one cares about your monthly allotment. You dont have a voice in the matter. You are nothing but an expendable pawn.
Click to expand...


Consider the last 50 years of War on Poverty spending to be your reparations.

Now whine some more.


----------



## Asclepias

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as the inner city losers do, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they would be exempt. Odds are most if not all of them have been generationally damaged due to slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of generational damage does slavery cause? Is one of the diseases that arise from it homosexuality?
Click to expand...


Are you trying to tell me something? I'm not gay so no thanks.  Read this link.

USA/Africa Dialogue, No 503: Slavery's Legacy


----------



## Pheonixops

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you a whiner before you got on food stamps?
> Or did the food stamps come first?
> 
> The only reparations I'd consider involve a plane ticket, one way, to the African destination of your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your mind off your food stamps. The OP is regarding reparations. No one cares about your monthly allotment. You dont have a voice in the matter. You are nothing but an expendable pawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Consider the last 50 years of War on Poverty spending to be your reparations.*
> 
> Now whine some more.
Click to expand...


Where does this state that it was solely for Black people? What would lead you to make that incorrect assumption and assertion? 

Economic Opportunity Act of 1964 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Pheonixops said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get your mind off your food stamps. The OP is regarding reparations. No one cares about your monthly allotment. You dont have a voice in the matter. You are nothing but an expendable pawn.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Consider the last 50 years of War on Poverty spending to be your reparations.*
> 
> Now whine some more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does this state that it was solely for Black people? What would lead you to make that incorrect assumption and assertion?
> 
> Economic Opportunity Act of 1964 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


The portion spent on Black people is reparations. Get it?


----------



## Pheonixops

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Consider the last 50 years of War on Poverty spending to be your reparations.*
> 
> Now whine some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does this state that it was solely for Black people? What would lead you to make that incorrect assumption and assertion?
> 
> Economic Opportunity Act of 1964 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The portion spent on Black people is reparations. Get it?
Click to expand...


No I don't "get it". If the reparations we are referring to is a special payment meant solely for the descendants of the black slaves in this country, how is a social program that is not exclusive solely for the aforementioned people and open to all citizens suddenly "reparations for the Blacks"?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Pheonixops said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where does this state that it was solely for Black people? What would lead you to make that incorrect assumption and assertion?
> 
> Economic Opportunity Act of 1964 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The portion spent on Black people is reparations. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I don't "get it". If the reparations we are referring to is a special payment meant solely for the descendants of the black slaves in this country, how is a social program that is not exclusive solely for the aforementioned people and open to all citizens suddenly "reparations for the Blacks"?
Click to expand...


You don't want the free money? Pay it back.


----------



## Pheonixops

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The portion spent on Black people is reparations. Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't "get it". If the reparations we are referring to is a special payment meant solely for the descendants of the black slaves in this country, how is a social program that is not exclusive solely for the aforementioned people and open to all citizens suddenly "reparations for the Blacks"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't want the free money? Pay it back.
Click to expand...


What are you talking about? Where did I allegedly state that I get "free money" or is that another ignorant and unfounded statement that you are making?


----------



## Godboy

Pheonixops said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't "get it". If the reparations we are referring to is a special payment meant solely for the descendants of the black slaves in this country, how is a social program that is not exclusive solely for the aforementioned people and open to all citizens suddenly "reparations for the Blacks"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want the free money? Pay it back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Where did I allegedly state that I get "free money" or is that another ignorant and unfounded statement that you are making?
Click to expand...


Come on man, you don't need to say it, we just know.


----------



## protectionist

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



When did you kidnap someone and enslave them ?  Both of those are crimes, and if you committed them you should be in prison.


----------



## Iceman

protectionist said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did you kidnap someone and enslave them ?  Both of those are crimes, and if you committed them you should be in prison.
Click to expand...


He looks like he belongs inside for other things...


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you realized how ignorant you are you would get educated.  I clearly posted a precedent where your tax dollars paid for Japanese reparations. How stupid are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow admitting your getting your ass kicked by a person you think is ignorant doesn't speak well of you.
> 
> The Japanese held in internment camps were American citizens they weren't brought over in ships as slaves were and forced to labor in the fields.
> 
> It's two totally different things and only a dumbass like you would try to make a comparison.
> 
> The problems of poor blacks are caused by social ills within the inner city, such as the breakdown of families, high crime rates, and dependence on welfare, not slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are weak.
> Those conditions were caused and are the direct result of racism, slavery, and Jim crow.  Not that I think about it we need to add on some income discrepancy pay for not even being hired or paid the same wages during the Jim Crow era.
Click to expand...


By that logic, you should LOSE income discrepancy pay by having the advantage of Affirmative Action and being hired (when whites weren't) and paid more wages, during the CURRENT era. As for the Jim Crow era, you didn't work then ?  So you didn't lose anything.  So you're entitled to NOTHING for that.

Now,that brings us to the subject of *reparations$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ to be paid to all the white people, who have been members of the US workforce over the past 50 years, and discriminated against, since affirmative action has been around*.  These losses need to be compensated for.

  They should only be paid however, by those who are responsible for the misdeeds.  That means no whites or Asians should have to pay anything, since they are the ones who have been victimized.  And not all blacks should pay either, since many of them don't support affirmative action.  Only those people (white, black or any color) who have supported and pushed AA, should pay into this reparations fund, and ALL whites who have been in the US workforce since 1963, should receive this money.


----------



## Asclepias

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I explained why your answer is so stupid it doesn't even qualify as rotten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats nice. All  you have to do is convince me why I should think you know what you are talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would I accomplish that? Should I start talking about how Martians used spaceships to build the pyramids?
Click to expand...


I keep telling you Black people built the pyramids.  You just hate giving credit to Black people. I know it bothers you.


----------



## Asclepias

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, whites, being lazy, much preferred to buy slaves from the blacks that kidnapped and enslaved them previos to them sowing up. It saved them from running around in those god forsaken jungles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe you fell for that story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they weren't lazy why did then want slaves?
Click to expand...


I'm not white. Ask a white person.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you a whiner before you got on food stamps?
> Or did the food stamps come first?
> 
> The only reparations I'd consider involve a plane ticket, one way, to the African destination of your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your mind off your food stamps. The OP is regarding reparations. No one cares about your monthly allotment. You dont have a voice in the matter. You are nothing but an expendable pawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Consider the last 50 years of War on Poverty spending to be your reparations.
> 
> Now whine some more.
Click to expand...


White people benefited from that. Dont be naive dumb ass.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they would be exempt. Odds are most if not all of them have been generationally damaged due to slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of generational damage does slavery cause? Is one of the diseases that arise from it homosexuality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to tell me something? I'm not gay so no thanks.  Read this link.
> 
> USA/Africa Dialogue, No 503: Slavery's Legacy
Click to expand...


I am trying to tell you to stop spouting stupid words, but you think I am arguing seriously.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Consider the last 50 years of War on Poverty spending to be your reparations.*
> 
> Now whine some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does this state that it was solely for Black people? What would lead you to make that incorrect assumption and assertion?
> 
> Economic Opportunity Act of 1964 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The portion spent on Black people is reparations. Get it?
Click to expand...


No. You are a confused white boy. Thats not reparations.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The portion spent on Black people is reparations. Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't "get it". If the reparations we are referring to is a special payment meant solely for the descendants of the black slaves in this country, how is a social program that is not exclusive solely for the aforementioned people and open to all citizens suddenly "reparations for the Blacks"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't want the free money? Pay it back.
Click to expand...


Make me or anyone else pay back anything. I will be waiting.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats nice. All  you have to do is convince me why I should think you know what you are talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would I accomplish that? Should I start talking about how Martians used spaceships to build the pyramids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep telling you Black people built the pyramids.  You just hate giving credit to Black people. I know it bothers you.
Click to expand...


I'll give credit to all those sweaty, black slaves who lugged those big stones around, as well as to their white masters who engineered the project.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow admitting your getting your ass kicked by a person you think is ignorant doesn't speak well of you.
> 
> The Japanese held in internment camps were American citizens they weren't brought over in ships as slaves were and forced to labor in the fields.
> 
> It's two totally different things and only a dumbass like you would try to make a comparison.
> 
> The problems of poor blacks are caused by social ills within the inner city, such as the breakdown of families, high crime rates, and dependence on welfare, not slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are weak.
> Those conditions were caused and are the direct result of racism, slavery, and Jim crow.  Not that I think about it we need to add on some income discrepancy pay for not even being hired or paid the same wages during the Jim Crow era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By that logic, you should LOSE income discrepancy pay by having the advantage of Affirmative Action and being hired (when whites weren't) and paid more wages, during the CURRENT era. As for the Jim Crow era, you didn't work then ?  So you didn't lose anything.  So you're entitled to NOTHING for that.
> 
> Now,that brings us to the subject of *reparations$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ to be paid to all the white people, who have been members of the US workforce over the past 50 years, and discriminated against, since affirmative action has been around*.  These losses need to be compensated for.
> 
> They should only be paid however, by those who are responsible for the misdeeds.  That means no whites or Asians should have to pay anything, since they are the ones who have been victimized.  And not all blacks should pay either, since many of them don't support affirmative action.  Only those people (white, black or any color) who have supported and pushed AA, should pay into this reparations fund, and ALL whites who have been in the US workforce since 1963, should receive this money.
Click to expand...


Oh God the loser that admitted his life was ruined due to AA.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats nice. All  you have to do is convince me why I should think you know what you are talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would I accomplish that? Should I start talking about how Martians used spaceships to build the pyramids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep telling you Black people built the pyramids.  You just hate giving credit to Black people. I know it bothers you.
Click to expand...


You keep telling me that they couldn't have been built using the tools available to them. I really don't care what color they were, I just like mocking idiots that think that it is imposible to do something that has clearly been done.


----------



## Asclepias

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of generational damage does slavery cause? Is one of the diseases that arise from it homosexuality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to tell me something? I'm not gay so no thanks.  Read this link.
> 
> USA/Africa Dialogue, No 503: Slavery's Legacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am trying to tell you to stop spouting stupid words, but you think I am arguing seriously.
Click to expand...


You cant tell me a damn thing. You are not intelligent enough and you think you can read minds.


----------



## Asclepias

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would I accomplish that? Should I start talking about how Martians used spaceships to build the pyramids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep telling you Black people built the pyramids.  You just hate giving credit to Black people. I know it bothers you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep telling me that they couldn't have been built using the tools available to them. I really don't care what color they were, I just like mocking idiots that think that it is imposible to do something that has clearly been done.
Click to expand...


Show me were a white boy built one during the same time.  I will be waiting.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep telling you Black people built the pyramids.  You just hate giving credit to Black people. I know it bothers you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling me that they couldn't have been built using the tools available to them. I really don't care what color they were, I just like mocking idiots that think that it is imposible to do something that has clearly been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me were a white boy built one during the same time.  I will be waiting.
Click to expand...


I wasn't around back them but I built a pyramid when I was 4. Does that count?


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are weak.
> Those conditions were caused and are the direct result of racism, slavery, and Jim crow.  Not that I think about it we need to add on some income discrepancy pay for not even being hired or paid the same wages during the Jim Crow era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic, you should LOSE income discrepancy pay by having the advantage of Affirmative Action and being hired (when whites weren't) and paid more wages, during the CURRENT era. As for the Jim Crow era, you didn't work then ?  So you didn't lose anything.  So you're entitled to NOTHING for that.
> 
> Now,that brings us to the subject of *reparations$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ to be paid to all the white people, who have been members of the US workforce over the past 50 years, and discriminated against, since affirmative action has been around*.  These losses need to be compensated for.
> 
> They should only be paid however, by those who are responsible for the misdeeds.  That means no whites or Asians should have to pay anything, since they are the ones who have been victimized.  And not all blacks should pay either, since many of them don't support affirmative action.  Only those people (white, black or any color) who have supported and pushed AA, should pay into this reparations fund, and ALL whites who have been in the US workforce since 1963, should receive this money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh God the loser that admitted his life was ruined due to AA.
Click to expand...


And what was lost was billions$$$$ of dollars in wages from lost jobs, lost promotions, lost financial aid, etc, because of affirmative action that you support,* so now you need to compensate all those whites whom you've been victimizing*.  It might take a while to figure out just how much you and your racist AA pusher pals have caused white Americans to lose, but in the meantime, you could get the reparations started by paying $200/month into a general fund to be paid to all the white victims. And that should start immediately.  Anyone designated as an AA pusher/supporter should have to pay, and if you don't, you go to jail.  Got it ?


----------



## Asclepias

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling me that they couldn't have been built using the tools available to them. I really don't care what color they were, I just like mocking idiots that think that it is imposible to do something that has clearly been done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me were a white boy built one during the same time.  I will be waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't around back them but I built a pyramid when I was 4. Does that count?
Click to expand...


No. Your lego set doesn't count.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic, you should LOSE income discrepancy pay by having the advantage of Affirmative Action and being hired (when whites weren't) and paid more wages, during the CURRENT era. As for the Jim Crow era, you didn't work then ?  So you didn't lose anything.  So you're entitled to NOTHING for that.
> 
> Now,that brings us to the subject of *reparations$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ to be paid to all the white people, who have been members of the US workforce over the past 50 years, and discriminated against, since affirmative action has been around*.  These losses need to be compensated for.
> 
> They should only be paid however, by those who are responsible for the misdeeds.  That means no whites or Asians should have to pay anything, since they are the ones who have been victimized.  And not all blacks should pay either, since many of them don't support affirmative action.  Only those people (white, black or any color) who have supported and pushed AA, should pay into this reparations fund, and ALL whites who have been in the US workforce since 1963, should receive this money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh God the loser that admitted his life was ruined due to AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what was lost was billions$$$$ of dollars in wages from lost jobs, lost promotions, lost financial aid, etc, because of affirmative action that you support, so now you need to compensate all those whites whom you've been victimizing.  It might take a while to figure out just how much you and your racist AA pusher pals have caused white Americans to lose, but in the meantime, you could get the reparations started by paying $200/month into a general fund to be paid to all the white victims. And that should start immediately.  Anyone designated as an AA pusher/supporter shou dhave to pay, and if you don't you go to jail.  Got it ?
Click to expand...


Arent you embarrassed to admit you are a loser due to AA?  You didnt know 1 white guy that would help you out?  You must be first class loser of epic proportions.


----------



## Tank

Even today with the modern inventions of machinery blacks could still not build the pyramids


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep telling you Black people built the pyramids.  You just hate giving credit to Black people. I know it bothers you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling me that they couldn't have been built using the tools available to them. I really don't care what color they were, I just like mocking idiots that think that it is imposible to do something that has clearly been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me were a white boy built one during the same time.  I will be waiting.
Click to expand...


Nope. Those slave laborers were all black.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep telling me that they couldn't have been built using the tools available to them. I really don't care what color they were, I just like mocking idiots that think that it is imposible to do something that has clearly been done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me were a white boy built one during the same time.  I will be waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Those slave laborers were all black.
Click to expand...


There were no slaves loser. It was a community effort.  Some of you guys believe any story told to you.


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Even today with the modern inventions of machinery blacks could still not build the pyramids



Even with modern machinery without Blacks white guys would still be eating each other. You should have seen that special Tank. Your ancestors were savage...and hungry.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh God the loser that admitted his life was ruined due to AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what was lost was billions$$$$ of dollars in wages from lost jobs, lost promotions, lost financial aid, etc, because of affirmative action that you support, so now you need to compensate all those whites whom you've been victimizing.  It might take a while to figure out just how much you and your racist AA pusher pals have caused white Americans to lose, but in the meantime, you could get the reparations started by paying $200/month into a general fund to be paid to all the white victims. And that should start immediately.  Anyone designated as an AA pusher/supporter shou dhave to pay, and if you don't you go to jail.  Got it ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arent you embarrassed to admit you are a loser due to AA?  You didnt know 1 white guy that would help you out?  You must be first class loser of epic proportions.
Click to expand...


Didn't know 1 white guy that would help me out ?  HA HA.  where did you get that from ?  I know a whole US Supreme Court that is helping me out + 8 US states that have banned AA (California, Washington, Michigan, Nebraska, Arizona, Connecticut, New Hampshire, Oklahoma)

http://firstread.nbcnews.com/_news/...ll-affirmative-action-support-at-historic-low

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/15/us-usa-court-race-idUSBRE99E0SO20131015

And no, of course I'm not embarrassed to say that I (and hundreds of millions of others) have lost jobs and opportunities due to AA discrimination.  If anyone should be embarrassed it is YOU, and all the other supporters of this malicious racism.  As for epic proportions, YES INDEED.  Hundreds of millions of people victimized over a 50 year period. That means the reparations you will have to pay should be huge amounts$$$$$$$$$$, but we could start with $200/month just for now.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me were a white boy built one during the same time.  I will be waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Those slave laborers were all black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were no slaves loser. It was a community effort.  Some of you guys believe any story told to you.
Click to expand...


All black ancient Egyptians were slaves.  The Muslim Arab slave trade goes back a long way (and it's still operating now)


----------



## sitarro

MizMolly said:


> LOL where are MY reparations? The Irish were once enslaved. Many people of other ethnicities were also enslaved. Time to move on people. Everyone nowadays has an equal opportunity to be what they want to be. I am not talking about the haves and have-nots, just generally people of all races in this country.



My French ancestors were enslaved by the British. They had their homes destroyed, families separated and eventually sent back to France on old junky boats, many that didn't make it...... I'm white though, so nobody gives a crap about that......I certainly haven't used it as an excuse for every problem in my life. I find that the bullshit whining of black people about slavery beyond boring...... I'm all in favor of a one way pass to any other country they want to relocate to and 50 grand to help them get settled...... It will be a lot cheaper in the long run to get rid of the biggest waste of money this country has ever had to burden itself with.


----------



## Toro

This history of the world is one people conquering another and taking their land and resources.  It's not possible to compensate all historical grievances.  

A government can only be just in its time.


----------



## editec

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



Sure it is...when you can compensate the aggrieved.

Sadly, the time to have done that was 1866 back when we knew who the former slaves were.

Instead we allowed the South to reconstitute slavery under Jim Crow systems.

Now about the best we can do is affirmative action and even THAT we've fucked up (on purpose, I believe, incidently)


----------



## sitarro

MizMolly said:


> LOL where are MY reparations? The Irish were once enslaved. Many people of other ethnicities were also enslaved. Time to move on people. Everyone nowadays has an equal opportunity to be what they want to be. I am not talking about the haves and have-nots, just generally people of all races in this country.





editec said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is...when you can compensate the aggrieved.
> 
> Sadly, the time to have done that was 1866 back when we knew who the former slaves were.
> 
> Instead we allowed the South to reconstitute slavery under Jim Crow systems.
> 
> Now about the best we can do is affirmative action and even THAT we've fucked up (on purpose, I believe, incidently)
Click to expand...


The Democrat Party has kept blacks enslaved for many years...... it really bothered them when Republican Abraham Lincoln freed them. Now, blacks have grown to love the slavery that the Democrats are more than happy to keep them in. Truly amazing to watch just how stupid and uninformed people can be.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't "get it". If the reparations we are referring to is a special payment meant solely for the descendants of the black slaves in this country, how is a social program that is not exclusive solely for the aforementioned people and open to all citizens suddenly "reparations for the Blacks"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want the free money? Pay it back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make me or anyone else pay back anything. I will be waiting.
Click to expand...


Make me pay reparations. I'll be waiting.

Until then, whine some more, bitch.


----------



## freedombecki

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want the free money? Pay it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make me or anyone else pay back anything. I will be waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make me pay reparations. I'll be waiting.
> 
> Until then, whine some more, bitch.
Click to expand...


Every generation of blacks wants more, more, more, more, more.

 And when you give it's never, never, never enough or you're a racist.

 It's all spitting into the wind.


----------



## Unkotare

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want the free money? Pay it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make me or anyone else pay back anything. I will be waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make me pay reparations. I'll be waiting.
> 
> Until then, whine some more, bitch.
Click to expand...





Gosh, you two guys should meet up after school by the old flag pole! You're both so cool!


----------



## Pheonixops

sitarro said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL where are MY reparations? The Irish were once enslaved. Many people of other ethnicities were also enslaved. Time to move on people. Everyone nowadays has an equal opportunity to be what they want to be. I am not talking about the haves and have-nots, just generally people of all races in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is...when you can compensate the aggrieved.
> 
> Sadly, the time to have done that was 1866 back when we knew who the former slaves were.
> 
> Instead we allowed the South to reconstitute slavery under Jim Crow systems.
> 
> Now about the best we can do is affirmative action and even THAT we've fucked up (on purpose, I believe, incidently)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party has kept blacks enslaved for many years...... it really bothered them when Republican Abraham Lincoln freed them. Now,* blacks have grown to love the slavery that the Democrats *are more than happy to keep them in. *Truly amazing to watch just how stupid and uninformed people can be.*
Click to expand...


How so? How are "they" allegedly enslaved by the Democrats? They have more representation and leadership in the Democrat party than they do in any other party. It's truly amusing and amazing to see how hateful, bigoted, and ignorant some people can be when they spew their bigotry towards people. Some people specialize on trying to make the minority of Black people who are not doing well, be the face of the majority of Black people who are doing well. It's an agenda that has been amongst some white people in this country since it's inception. Alexander Hamilton spoke about it here:
 "I foresee that this project will have to combat much opposition *from prejudice and self-interest*. _The contempt we have been taught to entertain for the blacks, makes us fancy many things that are founded neither in reason nor experience_, and an unwillingness to part with property of so valuable a kind will furnish a thousand arguments to show the impracticability or pernicious tendency of a scheme which requires such a sacrifice." 

Read this book and educate yourself on the Black Americans and their contributions to this country:
Edward A. Johnson (Edward Austin), 1860-1944. A School History of the Negro Race in America, from 1619 to 1890, with a Short Introduction as to the Origin of the Race; Also a Short Sketch of Liberia.


----------



## Pheonixops

Godboy said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want the free money? Pay it back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Where did I allegedly state that I get "free money" or is that another ignorant and unfounded statement that you are making?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on man, you don't need to say it, we just know.
Click to expand...


You must be projecting the state of your own condition by making an ignorant and unfounded assumption about me. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Pheonixops

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even today with the modern inventions of machinery blacks could still not build the pyramids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with modern machinery without Blacks white guys would still be eating each other. You should have seen that special Tank. Your ancestors were savage...and hungry.
Click to expand...









Construction of the stone buildings started in the 11th century and continued for over 300 years.[2] The ruins at Great Zimbabwe are some of the oldest and largest structures located in Southern Africa, and are the second oldest after nearby Mapungubwe in South Africa. Its most formidable edifice, commonly referred to as the Great Enclosure, has walls as high as 36 feet (11 m) extending approximately 820 feet (250 m), making it the largest ancient structure south of the Sahara Desert. David Beach believes that the city and its state, the Kingdom of Zimbabwe, flourished from 1200 to 1500,[1] although a somewhat earlier date for its demise is implied by a description transmitted in the early 1500s to João de Barros.[12] Its growth has been linked to the decline of Mapungubwe from around 1300, due to climatic change[13] or the greater availability of gold in the hinterland of Great Zimbabwe.[14] At its peak, estimates are that Great Zimbabwe had as many as 18,000 inhabitants.[15] The ruins that survive are built entirely of stone. The ruins span 1,800 acres (7.3 km2).
Great Zimbabwe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## protectionist

editec said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is...when you can compensate the aggrieved.
> 
> Sadly, the time to have done that was 1866 back when we knew who the former slaves were.
> 
> Instead we allowed the South to reconstitute slavery under Jim Crow systems.
> 
> Now about the best we can do is affirmative action and even THAT we've fucked up (on purpose, I believe, incidently)
Click to expand...


Affirmative Action is on the way out.  After 2014, it may no longer exist in America.


----------



## BlackSand

Pheonixops said:


> *11th Century Zimbabwe ...*



*11th Century England ...*





*11th Century France ...*





*10th Century Italy ...*








*21st Century 9th Ward New Orleans ...*





*Just an observation.*


----------



## jwoodie

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are weak.
> Those conditions were caused and are the direct result of racism, slavery, and Jim crow.  Not that I think about it we need to add on some income discrepancy pay for not even being hired or paid the same wages during the Jim Crow era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By that logic, you should LOSE income discrepancy pay by having the advantage of Affirmative Action and being hired (when whites weren't) and paid more wages, during the CURRENT era. As for the Jim Crow era, you didn't work then ?  So you didn't lose anything.  So you're entitled to NOTHING for that.
> 
> Now,that brings us to the subject of *reparations$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ to be paid to all the white people, who have been members of the US workforce over the past 50 years, and discriminated against, since affirmative action has been around*.  These losses need to be compensated for.
> 
> They should only be paid however, by those who are responsible for the misdeeds.  That means no whites or Asians should have to pay anything, since they are the ones who have been victimized.  And not all blacks should pay either, since many of them don't support affirmative action.  Only those people (white, black or any color) who have supported and pushed AA, should pay into this reparations fund, and ALL whites who have been in the US workforce since 1963, should receive this money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh God the loser that admitted his life was ruined due to AA.
Click to expand...


Look in the mirror.


----------



## jwoodie

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, NOTHING WAS STOLEN FROM THEM. There's NOTHING to repay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the generational loss of your freedom going for nowadays?
Click to expand...


Why don't you answer your own question?


----------



## Spoonman

Delta4Embassy said:


> So we did them a favor kidnapping them? Don't ever say that in public. You wouldn't survive.



it was wrong, no doubt about that. But given the choice today, how many african american ancestors of slaves would choose to be repatriated to their homelands vs maintaining their lives here?


----------



## jwoodie

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme dat money whitey!
> 
> Gimme dat! Gimme Dat!
> 
> OOK OOK EEEK EEK skeet skeet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people are not the only people that pay taxes. Come to think of it that gives me an idea. Maybe a 15 year no tax period for the next 50 years. I will see what that would do.
Click to expand...


Actually, one of your few bright ideas.  I would not oppose a tax credit for "colored" people who were living in a legally segregated State at the time of the 1964 Civil Rights Act.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Asclepias said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me were a white boy built one during the same time.  I will be waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't around back them but I built a pyramid when I was 4. Does that count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Your lego set doesn't count.
Click to expand...


Tell me something, what was the hardest part about building the pyramids?

No, it wasn't cutting and moving the rocks, that was easy. The hardest part of building the pyramids was feeding the workers. The only reason nothing had ever been done on that scale before that time is that we were hunter gatherers, and it was impossible to gather a workforce large enough to build something on that scale. 

For some reason, probably your abysmal ignorance, you think that the fact that the pyramids were built proves that there was a technologically superior civilization, despite the fact that no reputable historian believes that. 

Real historians celebrate the underlying discovery of agriculture that enabled every subsequent civilization to fourish. If you really want to attribute the pyramids to your race you should focus on the real achievement, feeding everyone.

As a side note, it took roughly 100,000 people to build the pyramids. That is the same number of people it took to build the Panama Canal, and to send a man to the moon. Up until the invention of the internet it was impossible to get more people than that involved in a project. If farming got us to the moon, imagine what we can accomplish getting millions of people to work on the same project.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me were a white boy built one during the same time.  I will be waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Those slave laborers were all black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were no slaves loser. It was a community effort.  Some of you guys believe any story told to you.
Click to expand...


No slaves? Community effort?

Damn, that is rich.

Then again, everyone working on the pyramids was better off than they were before they showed up at the work site in a slave hobble, they should have beem grateful.


----------



## Pheonixops

BlackSand said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> *11th Century Zimbabwe ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11th Century England ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11th Century France ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10th Century Italy ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *21st Century 9th Ward New Orleans ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just an observation.*
Click to expand...


Too "funny"!


























A medieval castle in southern Africa: Great Zimbabwe ~ Atlas of Wonders


----------



## Meathead

The entire point here may be missed. There were periods when the Nile flooded and agricultural workers, most of the population, could not work. The pharaohs put people to work for food to build temples to themselves. A perfectly reasonable idea. No doubt black slaves did most of the dirty work, but surely even they could not have physically built such constructs alone. Regardless, the architects were of the ruling elite who were decidedly not sub-Saharan blacks. This is self-evident. Sub-Saharan blacks never showed the capacity. The Romans took from the Greeks and built a great empire. The Nubians and the rest of Africa never came close.

This is an insanely stupid argument.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Quantum Windbag said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of generational damage does slavery cause? Is one of the diseases that arise from it homosexuality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to tell me something? I'm not gay so no thanks.  Read this link.
> 
> USA/Africa Dialogue, No 503: Slavery's Legacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am trying to tell you to stop spouting stupid words, but you think I am arguing seriously.
Click to expand...



Oh, I don't think you need to worry that any sane person will think that of you.  Safe!!!


----------



## Pheonixops

Spoonman said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we did them a favor kidnapping them? Don't ever say that in public. You wouldn't survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was wrong, no doubt about that. But given the choice today, how many african american ancestors of slaves would choose *to be repatriated to their homelands* vs maintaining their lives here?
Click to expand...


Our "homeland" is right here in America. Would you like to be "repatriated" to a land that has been raped of it's resources and good people for centuries by Europeans? This is Our country, we belong here and we aren't going anywhere. We have a long history here.

Edward A. Johnson (Edward Austin), 1860-1944. A School History of the Negro Race in America, from 1619 to 1890, with a Short Introduction as to the Origin of the Race; Also a Short Sketch of Liberia.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Statistikhengst said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to tell me something? I'm not gay so no thanks.  Read this link.
> 
> USA/Africa Dialogue, No 503: Slavery's Legacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to tell you to stop spouting stupid words, but you think I am arguing seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't think you need to worry that any sane person will think that of you.  Safe!!!
Click to expand...


I never worry about what sane people would do because no one is sane.


----------



## BlackSand

Pheonixops said:


> Too "funny"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A medieval castle in southern Africa: Great Zimbabwe ~ Atlas of Wonders



*21st Century ... Not Funny At All *













.


----------



## Meathead

BlackSand said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too "funny"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A medieval castle in southern Africa: Great Zimbabwe ~ Atlas of Wonders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *21st Century ... Not Funny At All *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Fourth-world shit to be sure. East and Central Asia and South America are racing ahead, but Sub-Saharan Africa is still light-years behind.

This is not a good thing. The CAR today is a mess, as is the southern part of the continent. Perhaps a new ënlightened" form of colonialism might not be our of order.


----------



## Godboy

Pheonixops said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Where did I allegedly state that I get "free money" or is that another ignorant and unfounded statement that you are making?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on man, you don't need to say it, we just know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be projecting the state of your own condition by making an ignorant and unfounded assumption about me. I feel sorry for you.
Click to expand...


You don't have to feel sorry for me, im the guy who pays for your food stamps. Its cool man. Eat up.


----------



## Pheonixops

BlackSand said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too "funny"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A medieval castle in southern Africa: Great Zimbabwe ~ Atlas of Wonders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *21st Century ... Not Funny At All *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


What countries are those three photos located in?


----------



## Meathead

Godboy said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on man, you don't need to say it, we just know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be projecting the state of your own condition by making an ignorant and unfounded assumption about me. I feel sorry for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel sorry for me, im the guy who pays for your food stamps. Its cool man. Eat up.
Click to expand...

Yeah, don't feel bad for being a parasite. No one would want your fat ass to starve.


----------



## Pheonixops

Godboy said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on man, you don't need to say it, we just know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be projecting the state of your own condition by making an ignorant and unfounded assumption about me. I feel sorry for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel sorry for me, im the guy who pays for your food stamps. Its cool man. Eat up.
Click to expand...


LOL, keep projecting your own situation on to me. I'm willing to bet that living in your fantasy makes you feel better. Come back to reality boy!


----------



## Pheonixops

Meathead said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be projecting the state of your own condition by making an ignorant and unfounded assumption about me. I feel sorry for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel sorry for me, im the guy who pays for your food stamps. Its cool man. Eat up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, don't feel bad for being a parasite. No one would want your fat ass to starve.
Click to expand...


----------



## Statistikhengst

Meathead said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too "funny"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A medieval castle in southern Africa: Great Zimbabwe ~ Atlas of Wonders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *21st Century ... Not Funny At All *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fourth-world shit to be sure. East and Central Asia and South America are racing ahead, but Sub-Saharan Africa is still light-years behind.
> 
> This is not a good thing. The CAR today is a mess, as is the southern part of the continent. Perhaps a new *ënlightened" form of colonialism might not be our of order*.
Click to expand...



An English course for you, perhaps?


----------



## Meathead

Statistikhengst said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> *21st Century ... Not Funny At All *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Fourth-world shit to be sure. East and Central Asia and South America are racing ahead, but Sub-Saharan Africa is still light-years behind.
> 
> This is not a good thing. The CAR today is a mess, as is the southern part of the continent. Perhaps a new *ënlightened" form of colonialism might not be our of order*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> An English course for you, perhaps?
Click to expand...

Are you an idiot?


----------



## Iceman

asclepias said:


> not2bsubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> we will find a way to get the trailer trash paying their due. Dont worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the fuck do trailer trash owe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the money their ancestors owed for burning crosses on our lawns because the rich white business owners told them they were poor because we were taking their jobs. Dont you know your history?
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## BlackSand

Pheonixops said:


> What countries are those three photos located in?



Egypt (first 2) and Zimbabwe.

.


----------



## Pheonixops

BlackSand said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> What countries are those three photos located in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt (first 2) and Zimbabwe.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Thanks.


----------



## sitarro

Pheonixops said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we did them a favor kidnapping them? Don't ever say that in public. You wouldn't survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was wrong, no doubt about that. But given the choice today, how many african american ancestors of slaves would choose *to be repatriated to their homelands* vs maintaining their lives here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our "homeland" is right here in America. Would you like to be "repatriated" to a land that has been raped of it's resources and good people for centuries by Europeans? This is Our country, we belong here and we aren't going anywhere. We have a long history here.
> 
> Edward A. Johnson (Edward Austin), 1860-1944. A School History of the Negro Race in America, from 1619 to 1890, with a Short Introduction as to the Origin of the Race; Also a Short Sketch of Liberia.
Click to expand...


Why do you call yourselves AFRICAN americans?


----------



## Pheonixops

sitarro said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was wrong, no doubt about that. But given the choice today, how many african american ancestors of slaves would choose *to be repatriated to their homelands* vs maintaining their lives here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our "homeland" is right here in America. Would you like to be "repatriated" to a land that has been raped of it's resources and good people for centuries by Europeans? This is Our country, we belong here and we aren't going anywhere. We have a long history here.
> 
> Edward A. Johnson (Edward Austin), 1860-1944. A School History of the Negro Race in America, from 1619 to 1890, with a Short Introduction as to the Origin of the Race; Also a Short Sketch of Liberia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you call yourselves AFRICAN americans?
Click to expand...


I call myself an American.................. Who made the racial designations in this country? It certainly wasn't Black people, it was the White ruling class in this country that passed Jim Crow laws, anti-miscegenation laws , the Black codes, covenants and restrictions on deeds barring the sale to Black people, laws set to keep free Black people from trades, laws both facto and de facto to keep Black people from exercising their rights as citizens of this country, etc. etc.

Thanks for the laugh though!!!


----------



## jwoodie

This is about the Pyramids?  Really?


----------



## Rozman

Can we do sonething about the 90+ million americans out of work.
Can we do something about the $17+trillion of debt that we have.
Let's work on this first.


----------



## sitarro

t





Pheonixops said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our "homeland" is right here in America. Would you like to be "repatriated" to a land that has been raped of it's resources and good people for centuries by Europeans? This is Our country, we belong here and we aren't going anywhere. We have a long history here.
> 
> Edward A. Johnson (Edward Austin), 1860-1944. A School History of the Negro Race in America, from 1619 to 1890, with a Short Introduction as to the Origin of the Race; Also a Short Sketch of Liberia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call yourselves AFRICAN americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call myself an American.................. Who made the racial designations in this country? It certainly wasn't Black people, it was the White ruling class in this country that passed Jim Crow laws, anti-miscegenation laws , the Black codes, covenants and restrictions on deeds barring the sale to Black people, laws set to keep free Black people from trades, laws both facto and de facto to keep Black people from exercising their rights as citizens of this country, etc. etc.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh though!!!
Click to expand...


You're a lemming, I've seen those bullshit papers that "enlightened" blacks read where I work. You read that Farrakhan garbage and then feel a need to lecture everyone else about the real truth. Everything wrong with you asswipes is the white man's fault...... and yet Africa is a pit of 4th world black dictators.....no white people to hold them down and yet the only decent place on the continent was South Africa and it was destroyed by that asshole Mandela. Left to do what they want when in power, you end up with Detroit or New Orleans, little pockets of civilization surrounded by worthless ghetto. Why don't you lead your "people" to do something worth while........ we are all very bored with all of your bull shit and you're heading for a serious beat down.....understand that bro?


----------



## Pheonixops

sitarro said:


> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call yourselves AFRICAN americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call myself an American.................. Who made the racial designations in this country? It certainly wasn't Black people, it was the White ruling class in this country that passed Jim Crow laws, anti-miscegenation laws , the Black codes, covenants and restrictions on deeds barring the sale to Black people, laws set to keep free Black people from trades, laws both facto and de facto to keep Black people from exercising their rights as citizens of this country, etc. etc.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh though!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a lemming, I've seen those bullshit papers that "enlightened" blacks read where I work. You read that Farrakhan garbage and then feel a need to lecture everyone else about the real truth. Everything wrong with you asswipes is the white man's fault...... and yet Africa is a pit of 4th world black dictators.....no white people to hold them down and yet the only decent place on the continent was South Africa and it was destroyed by that asshole Mandela. Left to do what they want when in power, you end up with Detroit or New Orleans, little pockets of civilization surrounded by worthless ghetto. Why don't you lead your "people" to do something worth while........ we are all very bored with all of your bull shit and you're heading for a serious beat down.....understand that bro?
Click to expand...


Thanks for making me smile! I answer your questions with FACTS and you fail to refute any of them. Instead you make an IGNORANT assumption and make an ass out of yourself with you little emotional diatribe. Why did you get so *emo*tional when I gave you an accurate and in depth answer? 

Is it because your ignorant and hateful mindset is a product of this?

"Other ex-slaves can relate many such cases as the Hawkins' case and such instances, in my opinion, have been the cause of the intense hatred of slaves against the poor whites of the South, and I believe that from such troubles originate the term *"poor white trash"*. In many ways this unfortunate class of Southern people had but a few more privileges than the slaves. True, they were free, could go where they pleased without a "pass," but *they could not, with impunity, dispute the word of the rich in anything, and obeyed their masters as did the slaves. *It has been stated by many writers, and I accept it as true, that the Emancipation Proclamation issued by President Lincoln, not only freed the slaves, but the poor whites of the South as well, for they occupied a condition nearly approaching that of slavery.

*   They were nominally free, but that freedom was greatly restricted on account of the prejudice against them as a class.* They were often *employed by the ruling class to do small jobs of work *and while so engaged were not allowed, even to eat with them at the same table, neither could they in any way associate or intermarry with the upper classes. Of course this unfortunate class of people had a vote, but it was always cast just as the master class directed, and not
Page 31

as the voter desired, if he had a desire. I recall very clearly the fact, that at each Country, State or National election the poor white people were hauled to the voting places in wagons belonging to the aristocratic class. They also furnished a prepared ballot for each man and woe unto that poor white man who failed to vote that ticket or come when sent for. Each one of the master class kept a strict lookout for every poor white man in his neighborhood and on election days sent his wagons and brought each one of these voters to the polls.

        When the war of the Rebellion broke out *this class of men constituted the rank and file of the Confederate army and rendered good service to their masters*, who had *only to speak a kind word to them when the would take the oath and obediently march to the front,* officered by the aristocratic class. These poor people contributed their full share to the death roll of the Southern Army.

* True to his low instinct,* the poor white man is represented at the South as the enemy of the Colored people to-day, just as he was before the war,* and is still as illiterate as he was then.* He is not far enough up the scale to see the advantage of education, and will not send his children to school, nor allow the Colored child to go, if it is in his power to prevent it. It is this class who burn the school houses in the Southland to-day. The aristocracy and the Colored people of the South would get along splendidly, were it not for these poor whites,* who are the leaders in all the disorders, lynchings and the like*. The South will be the garden spot, the cradle of liberty, the haven of America, when the typical poor whites of that section shall have died off, removed, or become educated, and not till then." 

It describes people with your mindset to a tee!


----------



## Godboy

Pheonixops said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our "homeland" is right here in America. Would you like to be "repatriated" to a land that has been raped of it's resources and good people for centuries by Europeans? This is Our country, we belong here and we aren't going anywhere. We have a long history here.
> 
> Edward A. Johnson (Edward Austin), 1860-1944. A School History of the Negro Race in America, from 1619 to 1890, with a Short Introduction as to the Origin of the Race; Also a Short Sketch of Liberia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call yourselves AFRICAN americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call myself an American.................. Who made the racial designations in this country? It certainly wasn't Black people, it was the White ruling class in this country that passed Jim Crow laws, anti-miscegenation laws , the Black codes, covenants and restrictions on deeds barring the sale to Black people, laws set to keep free Black people from trades, laws both facto and de facto to keep Black people from exercising their rights as citizens of this country, etc. etc.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh though!!!
Click to expand...


It didn't come from black people? Damn, you don't even know where the term came from? Jesse Jackson is the one who popularized the term.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Blacks should pay reparations. Without slavery, present day black would all be living in Africa.


----------



## Pheonixops

Godboy said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call yourselves AFRICAN americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call myself an American.................. Who made the racial designations in this country? It certainly wasn't Black people, it was the White ruling class in this country that passed Jim Crow laws, anti-miscegenation laws , the Black codes, covenants and restrictions on deeds barring the sale to Black people, laws set to keep free Black people from trades, laws both facto and de facto to keep Black people from exercising their rights as citizens of this country, etc. etc.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh though!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It didn't come from black people? Damn, you don't even know where the term came from? Jesse Jackson is the one who popularized the term.
Click to expand...


That's correct, the racial designations in this country were enacted by the White ruling class. The poster asked a general question and I answered it. I don't refer to myself as an "African-American", I refer to myself as an American. I really don't care where that term came from.


----------



## JamesBond

drtybastrd said:


> Pay reparations? You have to be kidding. It was there own people who started the damn slave trading in the first place



In this case they have to pay too. But every crime should be punished. Dostoyevsky said it and its true.


----------



## Asclepias

sitarro said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was wrong, no doubt about that. But given the choice today, how many african american ancestors of slaves would choose *to be repatriated to their homelands* vs maintaining their lives here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our "homeland" is right here in America. Would you like to be "repatriated" to a land that has been raped of it's resources and good people for centuries by Europeans? This is Our country, we belong here and we aren't going anywhere. We have a long history here.
> 
> Edward A. Johnson (Edward Austin), 1860-1944. A School History of the Negro Race in America, from 1619 to 1890, with a Short Introduction as to the Origin of the Race; Also a Short Sketch of Liberia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you call yourselves AFRICAN americans?
Click to expand...


For every person it may be a different reason. I call myself either Black or African-American.  Black is obvious. African because that is where my ancestors come from. American because that is where I reside.


----------



## Asclepias

drtybastrd said:


> Pay reparations? You have to be kidding. It was there own people who started the damn slave trading in the first place and sold them off to the white man who gave them food and livable homes other than the mud huts which they still have yet to advance from. Reparations have been made thousands of times over and if you don't believe me just look at the number of them on welfare and the amounts of the gibsmedat payments given to them every month while they destroy the very states and cities they welch off of.



Dont be fooled like many of your type.  Slavery started in Europe.  The very word slave comes from the Slavs when they were enslaved. Learn your history son.


----------



## JamesBond

Asclepias said:


> The very word slave comes from the Slavs when they were enslaved. Learn your history son.



Just the other way around. 'Slav' comes from 'slave'.


----------



## Truthmatters

Bumberclyde said:


> Blacks should pay reparations. Without slavery, present day black would all be living in Africa.



what do you know about black walstreet?


----------



## JamesBond

Asclepias said:


> or African-American.



To be frank I cant see much logic in it. Then whites have to call themselves 'European-Americans'.


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should pay reparations. Without slavery, present day black would all be living in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you know about black walstreet?
Click to expand...



Black walstreet?

WTF is that?


----------



## Truthmatters

JamesBond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very word slave comes from the Slavs when they were enslaved. Learn your history son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the other way around. 'Slav' comes from 'slave'.
Click to expand...






Slave - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary



Origin of SLAVE

Middle English sclave, from Anglo-French or Medieval Latin; Anglo-French esclave, from Medieval Latin sclavus, from Sclavus Slavic; from the frequent enslavement of Slavs in central Europe during the early Middle Ages
First Known Use: 14th century



lets see you or Merriam websters?

sorry dude you lose


----------



## Truthmatters

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should pay reparations. Without slavery, present day black would all be living in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you know about black walstreet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Black walstreet?
> 
> WTF is that?
Click to expand...


you want to google it or should I give you a link?


----------



## Truthmatters

JamesBond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> or African-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be frank I cant see much logic in it. Then whites have to call themselves 'European-Americans'.
Click to expand...


Irish Americans?

Italian Americans?


why do you think black people should NEVER do what All groups do?


----------



## Asclepias

JamesBond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very word slave comes from the Slavs when they were enslaved. Learn your history son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the other way around. 'Slav' comes from 'slave'.
Click to expand...


Let me see a link. Thats not what I understand but I am willing to learn. Either way it started in Europe.


----------



## Truthmatters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4IvFXPGYNA]Black Wall Street, Little Africa, Tulsa, Oklahoma 1921 (full version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Asclepias

JamesBond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> or African-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be frank I cant see much logic in it. Then whites have to call themselves 'European-Americans'.
Click to expand...


its a good thing your logic is the least of my concerns.  I dont care what you call yourself to be honest. It doesnt ruffle any of my feathers like it seems to rustle your jimmies.


----------



## JamesBond

Truthmatters said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> or African-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be frank I cant see much logic in it. Then whites have to call themselves 'European-Americans'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irish Americans?
> 
> Italian Americans?
> 
> 
> why do you think black people should NEVER do what All groups do?
Click to expand...


Irish (culture), Italian (culture) etc. Africa is a continent with a lot of nations and cultures too.


----------



## JamesBond

Asclepias said:


> I dont care what you call yourself to be honest.



I call myself 'James'.


----------



## Asclepias

JamesBond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very word slave comes from the Slavs when they were enslaved. Learn your history son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the other way around. 'Slav' comes from 'slave'.
Click to expand...


I guess you were wrong about Slav dumbass.


----------



## Asclepias

JamesBond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what you call yourself to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call myself 'James'.
Click to expand...


White guys need a hero to be cool. It just comes naturally to us Black guys.  We use our own names.


----------



## JamesBond

Asclepias said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very word slave comes from the Slavs when they were enslaved. Learn your history son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the other way around. 'Slav' comes from 'slave'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me see a link. Thats not what I understand but I am willing to learn. Either way it started in Europe.
Click to expand...


When the guys in Germany or somewhere like that thought up the word 'slave' they hadn't even heard of Slavs.


----------



## Truthmatters

JamesBond said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be frank I cant see much logic in it. Then whites have to call themselves 'European-Americans'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish Americans?
> 
> Italian Americans?
> 
> 
> why do you think black people should NEVER do what All groups do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irish (culture), Italian (culture) etc. Africa is a continent with a lot of nations and cultures too.
Click to expand...


Ireland is a place


Italy is a place


Africa  is a place.


why do you get angry and insultive every time black people are proud of their culture?


because your a racist


----------



## JamesBond

Asclepias said:


> We use our own names.



My favorite movie actor is Samuel L. Jackson. I doubt very much that he is really a son of Jack. Probably he should take some African name according to your logic.


----------



## Asclepias

JamesBond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the other way around. 'Slav' comes from 'slave'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see a link. Thats not what I understand but I am willing to learn. Either way it started in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the guys in Germany or somewhere like that thought up the word 'slave' they hadn't even heard of Slavs.
Click to expand...


Facts prove you to be stupid as well as willfully ignorant.  The definition is posted.


----------



## Truthmatters

Truthmatters said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The very word slave comes from the Slavs when they were enslaved. Learn your history son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the other way around. 'Slav' comes from 'slave'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slave - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> 
> 
> Origin of SLAVE
> 
> Middle English sclave, from Anglo-French or Medieval Latin; Anglo-French esclave, from Medieval Latin sclavus, from Sclavus Slavic; from the frequent enslavement of Slavs in central Europe during the early Middle Ages
> First Known Use: 14th century
> 
> 
> 
> lets see you or Merriam websters?
> 
> sorry dude you lose
Click to expand...


your fight is with every dictionary and encyclopedia in the world


----------



## Truthmatters

JamesBond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We use our own names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite movie actor is Samuel L. Jackson. I doubt very much that he is really a son of Jack. Probably he should take some African name according to your logic.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you have no right to tell someone what their name should be and wether they want to honor their ancestors or not Huh?


----------



## Asclepias

JamesBond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We use our own names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite movie actor is Samuel L. Jackson. I doubt very much that he is really a son of Jack. Probably he should take some African name according to your logic.
Click to expand...


I'm talking about first names. Thats up to him if he wants to use Jackson. Its a personal issue so I don't really care.


----------



## JamesBond

Truthmatters said:


> why do you get angry and insultive every time black people are proud of their culture?
> because your a racist



me? Why do you think that I got angry every time when black people are proud? 

So are they proud of their culture or the place where their ancestors were born? 
You said that Italy is a place. I talked about Italian cuture.


----------



## JamesBond

Asclepias said:


> I'm talking about first names. Thats up to him if he wants to use Jackson. Its a personal issue so I don't really care.



So you think that Samuel is an African first name, eh? I hate to disappoint you, but it is not.


----------



## JamesBond

Truthmatters said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We use our own names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite movie actor is Samuel L. Jackson. I doubt very much that he is really a son of Jack. Probably he should take some African name according to your logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have no right to tell someone what their name should be and wether they want to honor their ancestors or not Huh?
Click to expand...


It was you who commented my name.


----------



## JamesBond

'Origin of SLAVE

Middle English sclave, from Anglo-French or Medieval Latin; Anglo-French esclave, from Medieval Latin sclavus, from Sclavus Slavic; from the frequent enslavement of Slavs in central Europe during the early Middle Ages
First Known Use: 14th century'

It was thought up to insult Slavs. Never trust this bullshit.


----------



## Truthmatters

JamesBond said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite movie actor is Samuel L. Jackson. I doubt very much that he is really a son of Jack. Probably he should take some African name according to your logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you have no right to tell someone what their name should be and wether they want to honor their ancestors or not Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was you who commented my name.
Click to expand...


Go get the post


----------



## Truthmatters

JamesBond said:


> 'Origin of SLAVE
> 
> Middle English sclave, from Anglo-French or Medieval Latin; Anglo-French esclave, from Medieval Latin sclavus, from Sclavus Slavic; from the frequent enslavement of Slavs in central Europe during the early Middle Ages
> First Known Use: 14th century'
> 
> It was thought up to insult Slavs. Never trust this bullshit.



Meriam Websters or you 


come on you cant be that fat headed and stupid too


----------



## JamesBond

What is your point, Truthmatters?


----------



## Truthmatters

JamesBond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about first names. Thats up to him if he wants to use Jackson. Its a personal issue so I don't really care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think that Samuel is an African first name, eh? I hate to disappoint you, but it is not.
Click to expand...


Um dude where did civilization start?

how old is that name?


----------



## Asclepias

JamesBond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about first names. Thats up to him if he wants to use Jackson. Its a personal issue so I don't really care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think that Samuel is an African first name, eh? I hate to disappoint you, but it is not.
Click to expand...


What makes you think I think Samuel is an African name even though I can prove you wrong pretty easily?  I see you are trying to change the subject though.


----------



## Truthmatters

JamesBond said:


> What is your point, Truthmatters?



that you are denying facts


----------



## JamesBond

Truthmatters said:


> Meriam Websters or you



The same shit. My greatgrandfather was a Slav and I won't tolerate this pack of lies about my relatives.


----------



## JamesBond

Truthmatters said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point, Truthmatters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that you are denying facts
Click to expand...


who knows what facts are in this world... Be more pluralistic.


----------



## Asclepias

JamesBond said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meriam Websters or you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same shit. My greatgrandfather was a Slav and I won't tolerate this pack of lies about my relatives.
Click to expand...


You have no choice but to tolerate the facts. No matter how mad you get they are still there as factual as ever.


----------



## Immanuel

JamesBond said:


> What is your point, Truthmatters?



The only point she ever has... that she hates most of America at least all Americans who do not accept her version of "truth".

Immie


----------



## JamesBond

Asclepias said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meriam Websters or you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same shit. My greatgrandfather was a Slav and I won't tolerate this pack of lies about my relatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no choice but to tolerate the facts. No matter how mad you get they are still there as factual as ever.
Click to expand...


Me? Mad? Just call bullshit bullshit.


----------



## Truthmatters

JamesBond said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point, Truthmatters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that you are denying facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who knows what facts are in this world... Be more pluralistic.
Click to expand...


No asshole there are facts wether you like them or not.

I can see why you would think that there are no facts.

You watch fox huh


----------



## Truthmatters

JamesBond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same shit. My greatgrandfather was a Slav and I won't tolerate this pack of lies about my relatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no choice but to tolerate the facts. No matter how mad you get they are still there as factual as ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me? Mad? Just call bullshit bullshit.
Click to expand...


Just how fucking insane do you think it makes you look to claim you know more than Merriam Websters dictionary about the origin of words?


----------



## Asclepias

Immanuel said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point, Truthmatters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only point she ever has... that she hates most of America at least all Americans who do not accept her version of "truth".
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Its not her version, its the dictionaries version.


----------



## Asclepias

JamesBond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same shit. My greatgrandfather was a Slav and I won't tolerate this pack of lies about my relatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no choice but to tolerate the facts. No matter how mad you get they are still there as factual as ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me? Mad? Just call bullshit bullshit.
Click to expand...


Yes you mad.  Thats why you are cursing. Everyone knows that is a sign of high stress.  You werent cursing before. Now you are. Your mad. Face that.


----------



## JamesBond

Immanuel said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point, Truthmatters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only point she ever has... that she hates most of America at least all Americans who do not accept her version of "truth".
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Oh, she is a real Communist... How sad...


----------



## JamesBond

Asclepias said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no choice but to tolerate the facts. No matter how mad you get they are still there as factual as ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me? Mad? Just call bullshit bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you mad.  Thats why you are cursing. Everyone knows that is a sign of high stress.  You werent cursing before. Now you are. Your mad. Face that.
Click to expand...


I never cursed in my life. Some strange logic again.


----------



## Immanuel

Asclepias said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is your point, Truthmatters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only point she ever has... that she hates most of America at least all Americans who do not accept her version of "truth".
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not her version, its the dictionaries version.
Click to expand...


I was not talking about that particular post.  Read her posts, you will find she hates anyone who does not agree with her version of the "truth". Namely, Republicans are scumbags, Obama is God and all other Democrats are angels.

Immie


----------



## Asclepias

JamesBond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me? Mad? Just call *bullshit bullshit*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you mad.  Thats why you are cursing. Everyone knows that is a sign of high stress.  You werent cursing before. Now you are. Your mad. Face that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never cursed in my life. Some strange logic again.
Click to expand...


The highlighted text is calling you a liar. Maybe you should let it know you never have cursed.


----------



## Asclepias

Immanuel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only point she ever has... that she hates most of America at least all Americans who do not accept her version of "truth".
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not her version, its the dictionaries version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was not talking about that particular post.  Read her posts, you will find she hates anyone who does not agree with her version of the "truth". Namely, Republicans are scumbags, Obama is God and all other Democrats are angels.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


I've never had the chance to see any other posts.


----------



## JamesBond

Immanuel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only point she ever has... that she hates most of America at least all Americans who do not accept her version of "truth".
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not her version, its the dictionaries version.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was not talking about that particular post.  Read her posts, you will find she hates anyone who does not agree with her version of the "truth".
Click to expand...


Yes, yes, I have noticed it too!


----------



## Truthmatters

yeah I will give you ALL kinds of shit for refusing known facts.


Its called making sense


----------



## Truthmatters

JamesBond said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not her version, its the dictionaries version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not talking about that particular post.  Read her posts, you will find she hates anyone who does not agree with her version of the "truth".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, I have noticed it too!
Click to expand...


Please list for us all your creditials that makes you a better choice than Merriam Websters dictionary on the origin of words?


----------



## JamesBond

Asclepias said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> The highlighted text is calling you a liar. Maybe you should let it know you never have cursed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I let you know that I've never cursed in my life. And never got mad. By the way, a text cant call anybody anything. Please think before posting such things.
Click to expand...


----------



## Immanuel

Asclepias said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not her version, its the dictionaries version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not talking about that particular post.  Read her posts, you will find she hates anyone who does not agree with her version of the "truth". Namely, Republicans are scumbags, Obama is God and all other Democrats are angels.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never had the chance to see any other posts.
Click to expand...


You have not missed much.  They are all the same.  She is downright rude to anyone who says anything against Democrats or has the balls to support any Republican.

Immie


----------



## JamesBond

Truthmatters said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not talking about that particular post.  Read her posts, you will find she hates anyone who does not agree with her version of the "truth".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, I have noticed it too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please list for us all your creditials that makes you a better choice than Merriam Websters dictionary on the origin of words?
Click to expand...


I just know better; thats all you have to know about it.


----------



## Truthmatters

Asclepias said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not her version, its the dictionaries version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not talking about that particular post.  Read her posts, you will find she hates anyone who does not agree with her version of the "truth". Namely, Republicans are scumbags, Obama is God and all other Democrats are angels.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never had the chance to see any other posts.
Click to expand...


He is one who completely denies all the facts surrounding the republican partys decades long record of cheating in elections even though they are court documented all the way to the SCOTUS.


----------



## Asclepias

JamesBond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> The highlighted text is calling you a liar. Maybe you should let it know you never have cursed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I let you know that I've never cursed in my life. And never got mad. By the way, a text cant call anybody anything. Please think before posting such things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sure called you a liar. Maybe you cant hear it with your liar hat on. Please remove it before claiming you never curse.
Click to expand...


----------



## Truthmatters

JamesBond said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, I have noticed it too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please list for us all your creditials that makes you a better choice than Merriam Websters dictionary on the origin of words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just know better; thats all you have to know about it.
Click to expand...


Your right that is all I need to know to call you fucking insane and worthless in an adult debate


----------



## Asclepias

Truthmatters said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not talking about that particular post.  Read her posts, you will find she hates anyone who does not agree with her version of the "truth". Namely, Republicans are scumbags, Obama is God and all other Democrats are angels.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had the chance to see any other posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is one who completely denies all the facts surrounding the republican partys decades long record of cheating in elections even though they are court documented all the way to the SCOTUS.
Click to expand...


Some people will refuse to hear anything that dramatically alters their view of the world. Its called denial.


----------



## Truthmatters

Immanuel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not talking about that particular post.  Read her posts, you will find she hates anyone who does not agree with her version of the "truth". Namely, Republicans are scumbags, Obama is God and all other Democrats are angels.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had the chance to see any other posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not missed much.  They are all the same.  She is downright rude to anyone who says anything against Democrats or has the balls to support any Republican.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


I insult you when you refuse to believe KNOWN facts.

buttslice


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthmatters said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please list for us all your creditials that makes you a better choice than Merriam Websters dictionary on the origin of words?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just know better; thats all you have to know about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your right that is all I need to know to call you fucking insane and worthless in an adult debate
Click to expand...


*Oh the irony!* You? Calling someone insane? You, using the term "adult debate?


----------



## JamesBond

Asclepias said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I let you know that I've never cursed in my life. And never got mad. By the way, a text cant call anybody anything. Please think before posting such things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure called you a liar. Maybe you cant hear it with your liar hat on. Please remove it before claiming you never curse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hm, I haven't any hat on... You are very strange person, I think...
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your right that is all I need to know to call you fucking insane and worthless in an adult debate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I am a bit tired of you  anyway, thank you for a lesson of English
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Immanuel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not talking about that particular post.  Read her posts, you will find she hates anyone who does not agree with her version of the "truth". Namely, Republicans are scumbags, Obama is God and all other Democrats are angels.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had the chance to see any other posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have not missed much.  They are all the same.  She is downright rude to anyone who says anything against Democrats or has the balls to support any Republican.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Politics are not really my specialty. Both sides lie all the time.


----------



## Immanuel

Truthmatters said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not talking about that particular post.  Read her posts, you will find she hates anyone who does not agree with her version of the "truth". Namely, Republicans are scumbags, Obama is God and all other Democrats are angels.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had the chance to see any other posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is one who completely denies all the facts surrounding the republican partys decades long record of cheating in elections even though they are court documented all the way to the SCOTUS.
Click to expand...


Just another lie from the chief liar on the board.  This goes back probably three or four years.  I repeatedly stated that I believe republicans were guilty, but that Democrats were just as guilty.  She can't stand that second part.  How dare ANYONE accuse a Democrat of being corrupt?  /shrug

Immie


----------



## Iceman

Truthmatters said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the other way around. 'Slav' comes from 'slave'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slave - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary
> 
> 
> 
> Origin of SLAVE
> 
> Middle English sclave, from Anglo-French or Medieval Latin; Anglo-French esclave, from Medieval Latin sclavus, from Sclavus Slavic; from the frequent enslavement of Slavs in central Europe during the early Middle Ages
> First Known Use: 14th century
> 
> 
> 
> lets see you or Merriam websters?
> 
> sorry dude you lose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your fight is with every dictionary and encyclopedia in the world
Click to expand...


Then all Slavic people deserve reparations from Germanics!

Gimme Dat! Gimme Dat!


----------



## JamesBond

Truthmatters said:


> I insult you when you refuse to believe KNOWN facts.
> 
> buttslice



You are really stupid if you think that there is such a thing as 'known facts'


----------



## Immanuel

Asclepias said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had the chance to see any other posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have not missed much.  They are all the same.  She is downright rude to anyone who says anything against Democrats or has the balls to support any Republican.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Politics are not really my specialty. Both sides lie all the time.
Click to expand...


Exactly!  And she cannot stand that I believe that.

Immie


----------



## JamesBond

Immanuel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had the chance to see any other posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is one who completely denies all the facts surrounding the republican partys decades long record of cheating in elections even though they are court documented all the way to the SCOTUS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another lie from the chief liar on the board.  This goes back probably three or four years.  I repeatedly stated that I believe republicans were guilty, but that Democrats were just as guilty.  She can't stand that second part.  How dare ANYONE accuse a Democrat of being corrupt?  /shrug
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


I've been here for a couple of hours and I see clearly that she is a LIAR!


----------



## Truthmatters

Ok Immy heres a new chance 

Why did the scotus last year refuse to help the republican party out of the consent decree they have been under for 30 years for cheating voters of color?


----------



## JamesBond

Iceman said:


> Then all Slavic people deserve reparations from Germanics!



Sure thing.


----------



## Truthmatters

JamesBond said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is one who completely denies all the facts surrounding the republican partys decades long record of cheating in elections even though they are court documented all the way to the SCOTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another lie from the chief liar on the board.  This goes back probably three or four years.  I repeatedly stated that I believe republicans were guilty, but that Democrats were just as guilty.  She can't stand that second part.  How dare ANYONE accuse a Democrat of being corrupt?  /shrug
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been here for a couple of hours and I see clearly that she is a LIAR!
Click to expand...


then go get one lie of mine.

then tell us WHICH words you do accept what the dictionary says about them


----------



## JamesBond

Truthmatters said:


> Ok Immy heres a new chance
> 
> Why did the scotus last year refuse to help the republican party out of the consent decree they have been under for 30 years for cheating voters of color?



oh, you are a racist, my friend.


----------



## Truthmatters

JamesBond said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then all Slavic people deserve reparations from Germanics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing.
Click to expand...


How far do you think denying what the dictionary says to believe propaganda will get you?


----------



## Asclepias

JamesBond said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then all Slavic people deserve reparations from Germanics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing.
Click to expand...


Has nada to do with the OP.  This is the US not Europe.


----------



## JamesBond

Truthmatters said:


> then go get one lie of mine.



Read any post of yours.


----------



## Truthmatters

JamesBond said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Immy heres a new chance
> 
> Why did the scotus last year refuse to help the republican party out of the consent decree they have been under for 30 years for cheating voters of color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, you are a racist, my friend.
Click to expand...


and your facts to prove that are what?


----------



## Immanuel

Truthmatters said:


> Ok Immy heres a new chance
> 
> Why did the scotus last year refuse to help the republican party out of the consent decree they have been under for 30 years for cheating voters of color?



Because they felt the Republicans had not changed and the Democrat scum had better lawyers.  Democrats are just as guilty, but you won't believe that.  How dare anyone think ill about Democrat politicians?

Immie


----------



## Truthmatters

JamesBond said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> then go get one lie of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read any post of yours.
Click to expand...


how is me asking you to go get a lie a lie?


dude that makes no sense

its as bad as saying the world should accept your definitions for words and ignore all dictionaries and encyclopedias


----------



## JamesBond

Asclepias said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then all Slavic people deserve reparations from Germanics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has nada to do with the OP.  This is the US not Europe.
Click to expand...


what a shame, I thought that the US are in Europe.


----------



## Truthmatters

Immanuel said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Immy heres a new chance
> 
> Why did the scotus last year refuse to help the republican party out of the consent decree they have been under for 30 years for cheating voters of color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they felt the Republicans had not changed and the Democrat scum had better lawyers.  Democrats are just as guilty, but you won't believe that.  How dare anyone think ill about Democrat politicians?
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Immie that is a flat out lie.
THAT is not what the cases found


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then all Slavic people deserve reparations from Germanics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has nada to do with the OP.  This is the US not Europe.
Click to expand...

We have plenty of Slavics and Germanics in America. I'm gonna make it an issue. Even though I have distant Dutch Ancestry, I am willing to pay backs all the Polish, Russian, and Ukranian Americans I know for my ancestors potentially owning one of their ancestors. I gotta remedy historical injustices yo.


----------



## Asclepias

JamesBond said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has nada to do with the OP.  This is the US not Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what a shame, I thought that the US are in Europe.
Click to expand...


Study a map. Its plain you have never ever looked at one.


----------



## JamesBond

Truthmatters said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> then go get one lie of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read any post of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how is me asking you to go get a lie a lie?
> 
> 
> dude that makes no sense
> 
> its as bad as saying the world should accept your definitions for words and ignore all dictionaries and encyclopedias
Click to expand...


its a known fact that you are a liar. Why shoud I prove it?


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has nada to do with the OP.  This is the US not Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have plenty of Slavics and Germanics in America. I'm gonna make it an issue. Even though I have distant Dutch Ancestry, I am willing to pay backs all the Polish, Russian, and Ukranian Americans I know for my ancestors potentially owning one of their ancestors. I gotta remedy historical injustices yo.
Click to expand...


The OP is on US reparations. Stay on point. Does that make sense retard?


----------



## Truthmatters

Supreme Court denies RNC bid to end voter fraud consent decree - Los Angeles Times


The case began in 1981 when the RNC created a &#8220;national ballot security task force&#8221; that, among other things, undertook mailing campaigns targeted at black and Latino neighborhoods in New Jersey. If mailers were returned undelivered, party activists put those voters on a list to be challenged if they showed up to cast a ballot. In addition, the party was alleged to have hired off-duty law enforcement officers to &#8220;patrol&#8221; minority neighborhoods on election day.The DNC sued the RNC in federal court, alleging its activities violated the Voting Rights Act and were intended to suppress voting among minorities. Rather than fight the charges in a trial, the RNC agreed to a consent decree promising to &#8220;refrain from undertaking any ballot security activities &#8230; directed toward [election] districts that have a substantial proportion of racial or ethnic minority populations.&#8221;

The consent decree has remained in effect, and DNC lawyers say they have gone to court in states such as Arkansas, Kentucky, Louisiana and Pennsylvania to challenge Republican activities that appear to target mostly black precincts. Both sides agree, however, that the consent decree does not forbid &#8220;normal poll watching&#8221; by Republican officials.

The RNC has tried repeatedly to have the consent decree lifted, contending it interferes with its efforts to combat voter fraud. But a federal judge in New Jersey in 2009 ruled that it should remain in effect, and the U.S. Court of Appeals agreed last year


----------



## Truthmatters

it started in 1981 Immie


you lied


----------



## Iceman

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has nada to do with the OP.  This is the US not Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have plenty of Slavics and Germanics in America. I'm gonna make it an issue. Even though I have distant Dutch Ancestry, I am willing to pay backs all the Polish, Russian, and Ukrainian Americans I know for my ancestors potentially owning one of their ancestors. I gotta remedy historical injustices yo.
Click to expand...


But shit, I have distant Ukrainian ancestry as well. Maybe I pay myself to start?


----------



## Truthmatters

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GBAsFwPglw]Paul Weyrich - "I don't want everybody to vote" (Goo Goo) - YouTube[/ame]

It was an Idea to cheat voters from their vote started by the founder of the Heritage Foundation


----------



## JamesBond

OK, a great place, but Truthmatters lies too much. See you later, comrades


----------



## Truthmatters

JamesBond said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read any post of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is me asking you to go get a lie a lie?
> 
> 
> dude that makes no sense
> 
> its as bad as saying the world should accept your definitions for words and ignore all dictionaries and encyclopedias
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its a known fact that you are a liar. Why shoud I prove it?
Click to expand...


how is it known if you have no facts to back it.

that means its a rumor or a lie huh?

No proof of any lie of mine makes you a lair and a slanderer.

How jesusy of you


----------



## Truthmatters

Once the facts get in their faces they always bolt


----------



## Immanuel

Truthmatters said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Immy heres a new chance
> 
> Why did the scotus last year refuse to help the republican party out of the consent decree they have been under for 30 years for cheating voters of color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they felt the Republicans had not changed and the Democrat scum had better lawyers.  Democrats are just as guilty, but you won't believe that.  How dare anyone think ill about Democrat politicians?
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Immie that is a flat out lie.
> THAT is not what the cases found
Click to expand...


In what way?  In a nutshell the court found that Republicans had not changed.

Are you saying They did not find that Republicans had not changed?  No, you agree with that part.  What you are calling me a liar about is that I have the balls to call your beloved Democrats just as bad.

Also please note.  I said Democrats had better lawyers.  I did not say that was what the courts found.  I realize you are incapable of understanding the distinction there.  You also call me a liar because I said your beloved Democrats are just as guilty.  I did not say the courts found that.  I said they are just as guilty and you cannot stand the idea that I would support those corrupt SOBs.

Quit lying.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

Truthmatters said:


> it started in 1981 Immie
> 
> 
> you lied



You stupid idiot, I said our discussion of the topic started 3 or 4 years ago, not the case.  Thank you for proving once again that you are an idiot.

Immie


----------



## JamesBond

Immanuel said:


> You stupid idiot, I said our discussion of the topic started 3 or 4 years ago, not the case.  Thank you for proving once again that you are an idiot.




yeah, she is definitely not too bright...


----------



## Immanuel

TDM, you have repeatedly been asked not to contact me via the visitors board.  I want all discussions between you and I in the open.  Even though others can view that board if they care to, most do not bother.

Please stop. I cannot help that you cannot read.  The discussion about that topic started three or four years ago.  I never said that the case started three or four years ago.  You are simply to stupid to understand facts.

Immie


----------



## Immanuel

The liar disappeared.  I have a feeling she is off looking for the first time she brought that issue up.  I have a feeling she will find it five years ago and call me a liar about it because my estimate was short.

And for the record, I did not buy it at first, but later after looking in to it, I realized that there had been Republican malfeasance and admitted it.  I suspect she will come back with one of my early responses. I WILL NOT BE SEARCHING FOR MY LATER RESPONSES as she will invariably demand.

Immie


----------



## Godboy

Pheonixops said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call myself an American.................. Who made the racial designations in this country? It certainly wasn't Black people, it was the White ruling class in this country that passed Jim Crow laws, anti-miscegenation laws , the Black codes, covenants and restrictions on deeds barring the sale to Black people, laws set to keep free Black people from trades, laws both facto and de facto to keep Black people from exercising their rights as citizens of this country, etc. etc.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh though!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't come from black people? Damn, you don't even know where the term came from? Jesse Jackson is the one who popularized the term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's correct, the racial designations in this country were enacted by the White ruling class. The poster asked a general question and I answered it. I don't refer to myself as an "African-American", I refer to myself as an American. I really don't care where that term came from.
Click to expand...


You cared where the term came from when you thought it came from a white person.


----------



## Spoonman

Pheonixops said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL where are MY reparations? The Irish were once enslaved. Many people of other ethnicities were also enslaved. Time to move on people. Everyone nowadays has an equal opportunity to be what they want to be. I am not talking about the haves and have-nots, just generally people of all races in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is...when you can compensate the aggrieved.
> 
> Sadly, the time to have done that was 1866 back when we knew who the former slaves were.
> 
> Instead we allowed the South to reconstitute slavery under Jim Crow systems.
> 
> Now about the best we can do is affirmative action and even THAT we've fucked up (on purpose, I believe, incidently)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party has kept blacks enslaved for many years...... it really bothered them when Republican Abraham Lincoln freed them. Now,* blacks have grown to love the slavery that the Democrats *are more than happy to keep them in. *Truly amazing to watch just how stupid and uninformed people can be.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? How are "they" allegedly enslaved by the Democrats? They have more representation and leadership in the Democrat party than they do in any other party. It's truly amusing and amazing to see how hateful, bigoted, and ignorant some people can be when they spew their bigotry towards people. Some people specialize on trying to make the minority of Black people who are not doing well, be the face of the majority of Black people who are doing well. It's an agenda that has been amongst some white people in this country since it's inception. Alexander Hamilton spoke about it here:
> "I foresee that this project will have to combat much opposition *from prejudice and self-interest*. _The contempt we have been taught to entertain for the blacks, makes us fancy many things that are founded neither in reason nor experience_, and an unwillingness to part with property of so valuable a kind will furnish a thousand arguments to show the impracticability or pernicious tendency of a scheme which requires such a sacrifice."
> 
> Read this book and educate yourself on the Black Americans and their contributions to this country:
> Edward A. Johnson (Edward Austin), 1860-1944. A School History of the Negro Race in America, from 1619 to 1890, with a Short Introduction as to the Origin of the Race; Also a Short Sketch of Liberia.
Click to expand...


who do you think the KKK were? I'll give you a hint, not the republicans.   Who do you think pushed to free the slaves?  I'll give you a hint, it wasn't the democrats


----------



## Spoonman

Pheonixops said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we did them a favor kidnapping them? Don't ever say that in public. You wouldn't survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was wrong, no doubt about that. But given the choice today, how many african american ancestors of slaves would choose *to be repatriated to their homelands* vs maintaining their lives here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our "homeland" is right here in America. Would you like to be "repatriated" to a land that has been raped of it's resources and good people for centuries by Europeans? This is Our country, we belong here and we aren't going anywhere. We have a long history here.
> 
> Edward A. Johnson (Edward Austin), 1860-1944. A School History of the Negro Race in America, from 1619 to 1890, with a Short Introduction as to the Origin of the Race; Also a Short Sketch of Liberia.
Click to expand...


so what I hear you saying is you have it pretty good here.  you are in a better position then you would have been in had your ancestors not been brought over here.


----------



## NLT

Delta4Embassy said:


> I'm white actually.
> 
> Kidnapping is a criminal offense, while at the time slavery wasn't, on the criminal count alone reparations are justified.



When are you going to get your reparations from the Egyptians for enslaving the Jews?


----------



## Asclepias

NLT said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white actually.
> 
> Kidnapping is a criminal offense, while at the time slavery wasn't, on the criminal count alone reparations are justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to get your reparations from the Egyptians for enslaving the Jews?
Click to expand...


As soon as it is proven that Hebrews were enslaved in Egypt.


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias, I made progress. I just paid back the slavic side of my ancestry with the germanic side of my ancestry. I deposited $20 dollars as an honorary amount, and gawd willing, will put in more money over time.

Let the healin' begin!


----------



## Pheonixops

Godboy said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't come from black people? Damn, you don't even know where the term came from? Jesse Jackson is the one who popularized the term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's correct, the racial designations in this country were enacted by the White ruling class. The poster asked a general question and I answered it. I don't refer to myself as an "African-American", I refer to myself as an American. I really don't care where that term came from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cared where the term came from when you thought it came from a white person.
Click to expand...


LOL, you are certainly lacking in reading comprehension. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Pheonixops

Spoonman said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party has kept blacks enslaved for many years...... it really bothered them when Republican Abraham Lincoln freed them. Now,* blacks have grown to love the slavery that the Democrats *are more than happy to keep them in. *Truly amazing to watch just how stupid and uninformed people can be.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so? How are "they" allegedly enslaved by the Democrats? They have more representation and leadership in the Democrat party than they do in any other party. It's truly amusing and amazing to see how hateful, bigoted, and ignorant some people can be when they spew their bigotry towards people. Some people specialize on trying to make the minority of Black people who are not doing well, be the face of the majority of Black people who are doing well. It's an agenda that has been amongst some white people in this country since it's inception. Alexander Hamilton spoke about it here:
> "I foresee that this project will have to combat much opposition *from prejudice and self-interest*. _The contempt we have been taught to entertain for the blacks, makes us fancy many things that are founded neither in reason nor experience_, and an unwillingness to part with property of so valuable a kind will furnish a thousand arguments to show the impracticability or pernicious tendency of a scheme which requires such a sacrifice."
> 
> Read this book and educate yourself on the Black Americans and their contributions to this country:
> Edward A. Johnson (Edward Austin), 1860-1944. A School History of the Negro Race in America, from 1619 to 1890, with a Short Introduction as to the Origin of the Race; Also a Short Sketch of Liberia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who do you think the KKK were? I'll give you a hint, not the republicans.   Who do you think pushed to free the slaves?  I'll give you a hint, it wasn't the democrats
Click to expand...


That was then, this is now.


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias, I made progress. I just paid back the slavic side of my ancestry with the germanic side of my ancestry. I deposited $20 dollars as an honorary amount, and gawd willing, will put in more money over time.
> 
> Let the healin' begin!



Foodstamps dont count. It needs to be real currency. No EBT.


----------



## Pheonixops

Spoonman said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was wrong, no doubt about that. But given the choice today, how many african american ancestors of slaves would choose *to be repatriated to their homelands* vs maintaining their lives here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our "homeland" is right here in America. Would you like to be "repatriated" to a land that has been raped of it's resources and good people for centuries by Europeans? This is Our country, we belong here and we aren't going anywhere. We have a long history here.
> 
> Edward A. Johnson (Edward Austin), 1860-1944. A School History of the Negro Race in America, from 1619 to 1890, with a Short Introduction as to the Origin of the Race; Also a Short Sketch of Liberia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so what I hear you saying is you have it pretty good here.  *you are in a better position then you would have been in had your ancestors not been brought over here.*
Click to expand...


Where did I say that? For starters, not all of my ancestors were "bought here" (that's a nice sanitary way of putting it) from Africa, others were Natives of this continent and others emigrated here from Scotland and Ireland. 
Of course I have it great here, as do most Americans, but that wasn't my point. My point, as illustrated in that book I linked to, is that there's no reason for "the Blacks" to "go back to Africa", WE ARE AMERICA, THIS IS OUR COUNTRY as well as any other ethnicity who resides here. African descendants in this country have been here as long as the original white people who came here, and longer than the recent immigrants who are Americans.
The people in Africa were doing their own thing until the Arab Muslims and European "christians" decided to rape their continent of people and resources. If the Europeans had it so good, why did they decide to go and steal other lands in different continents, all while claiming to be "christians"? If they were such hard workers, why did they get African slaves to do the work, when there were poor whites who needed the work?


----------



## Pop23

47 Against

4 in favor

Good Job Guys, you're not only boring, but you're losing big time 

WTFG


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias, I made progress. I just paid back the slavic side of my ancestry with the germanic side of my ancestry. I deposited $20 dollars as an honorary amount, and gawd willing, will put in more money over time.
> 
> Let the healin' begin!
Click to expand...


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Asclepias said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will find a way to get the trailer trash paying their due. Dont worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do trailer trash owe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The money their ancestors owed for burning crosses on our lawns because the rich white business owners told them they were poor because we were taking their jobs. Dont you know your history?
Click to expand...


So not only are you owed reparations from the descendants of people who actually made fortunes off of your ancestors because some of that wealth should've been yours, but now you actually want to punish some other white people because their ancestors were dicks, even if there's nothing those people have gained off the backs of your ancestors?

You're proposing we punish people for other peoples' crimes, not in favor of taking away things that might should belong to someone else, but just to punish them since the people who deserve punishing are gone?

You're pretty fucked.  I think I've been wasting time trying to use logic with you.  HAve a good 'un


----------



## Pheonixops

Pheonixops said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our "homeland" is right here in America. Would you like to be "repatriated" to a land that has been raped of it's resources and good people for centuries by Europeans? This is Our country, we belong here and we aren't going anywhere. We have a long history here.
> 
> Edward A. Johnson (Edward Austin), 1860-1944. A School History of the Negro Race in America, from 1619 to 1890, with a Short Introduction as to the Origin of the Race; Also a Short Sketch of Liberia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what I hear you saying is you have it pretty good here.  *you are in a better position then you would have been in had your ancestors not been brought over here.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that? For starters, not all of my ancestors were "bought here" (that's a nice sanitary way of putting it) from Africa, others were Natives of this continent and others emigrated here from Scotland and Ireland.
> Of course I have it great here, as do most Americans, but that wasn't my point. My point, as illustrated in that book I linked to, is that there's no reason for "the Blacks" to "go back to Africa", WE ARE AMERICA, THIS IS OUR COUNTRY as well as any other ethnicity who resides here. African descendants in this country have been here as long as the original white people who came here, and longer than the recent immigrants who are Americans.
> The people in Africa were doing their own thing until the Arab Muslims and European "christians" decided to rape their continent of people and resources. If the Europeans had it so good, why did they decide to go and steal other lands in different continents, all while claiming to be "christians"? If they were such hard workers, why did they get African slaves to do the work, when there were poor whites who needed the work?
Click to expand...


I just read this page (written in 1890):

" We are now classed as a "Negro" race. Webster says the word "Negro" applies to black men of southern Africa, or their descendants. While there are a

Page 129

few pure black men among the Colored people of the United States, at the most, not over one-fifth, the other four-fifths are mixed, in a lesser or greater degree, with the white race, and this process of mixing has been going on for over two hundred years. Children take their nationality from their mothers and not their fathers; *so that every child whose mother is a white or a Colored American, is an American to all intents and purposes, and cannot be otherwise*. These mixed bloods married, and *begat children, who were Americans.* Though they were deprived of their liberty by American law, *they could not be called Africans any more than the white Americans could be called Europeans,* and this forces me to state that there is no such a thing as a Negro race in this country. We are Colored Americans and this, I think is the proper name for us."

Now I just call us Americans instead of "colored-Americans". The above supports my assertion as to who was "classifying" who............


----------



## Pheonixops

"We have not and cannot have face pride, because we know nothing of a mother country; nothing of a united people; nothing of the different nations in Africa, from which some of our ancestors were purchased or stolen. We are here by the will of God, and He will in His own time and in His own way shape our destiny. For the present, in my opinion, we are here to show the sin and wickedness of the American people, *and we are here to stay.* *This is our country;* our coming here being co-existent with that of our white brother, we know no other; *we have contributed our full share to make it what it is; we have defended it in all its wars, before and since the*
Page 130
*
Declaration of Independence*, and we will defend it against all nations. *We are Americans as truly as any others in this land; this is our home, and its flag is our. flag.* "


----------



## Pheonixops

More powerful words:

" I have been unable to find a case in history, ancient or modern, where a people had been held in subjugation and ignorance so long, and reduced to such a state of immorality, that they had not the slightest conception of; or respect for the marital relations, and especially the moral law. This was the condition of the Colored people at the close of the war. It is unnecessary for me to ask, who was responsible for this crying shame, or whether it was the fault of the Colored people. In my opinion it was and is the sin of the American people who had gone to Africa and stolen little children from their virtuous homes and parents, brought them here, reared them as they reared their cattle, and of the rights of humanity, the laws of morality and Christianity itself, reduced them to slavery, and robbed them of all conceptions of chasity and virtue.I have said this crime was committed by the American people, and I say this, because nearly every one of the original thirteen States, which formed the United States, July 4, 1776, held slaves or recognized property in them. _But the most absurd of all absurdities, is to hear white people prating about the immoral conduct of Colored people when, as a matter of fact, they are responsible whatever they see in us to condemn, for we are what they made us._"


----------



## Pheonixops

This author really hits the nail on the head, some posters on this thread are really described here:

" We recognize three distinct grades among us; namely, the wealthy or those who have acquired money, supporting their families in the style that aristocratic Americans do; the working class including those engaged in business, professors, tradesmen, and the daily laborers; the third and last class includes the shiftless, worthless, and thoroughly degraded.* Many prejudiced white people affect to know but one grade, and that the lowest always, and promptly charge all crimes committed by that class to the Colored people
Page 151

generally**, taking that class as a criterion by which to judge the entire people, placing men like Frederick Douglass on a par with this degraded class, in speaking to him about them as "your people." *  (This describes these cock-suckers to a tee!  )They know as well as they know anything, that Mr. Douglass has no more dealings or association with that class of Colored people, than Chauncey M. Depew has with the roughs and thugs of New York. It really makes me feel hurt to hear white men who, I believe, know better than to talk that way, *men who will never reach Mr. Douglass's standing, if they live to be old as Methuselah.*"



Wow..........


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will find a way to get the trailer trash paying their due. Dont worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do trailer trash owe you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The money their ancestors owed for burning crosses on our lawns because the rich white business owners told them they were poor because we were taking their jobs. Dont you know your history?
Click to expand...


Yup.  History shows that the biggest amount of racial discrimination, against the largest number of people, is the 50 years from when affirmative action started right up to now.  And reparations needs to be paid to all those white victims.  

They should only be paid however, by those who are responsible for the misdeeds. That means no whites or Asians should have to pay anything, since they are the ones who have been victimized. And not all blacks should pay either, since many of them don't support affirmative action. Only those people (white, black or any color) who have supported and pushed AA, should pay into this reparations fund, and ALL whites who have been in the US workforce since 1963, should receive this money.

So, you can get started now with $200/month paid into a special reparations fund to compensate white workers.


----------



## MaryL

Well, since nobody is going  to read this anyway, I  post this: Blacks ripped this off from the Japanese demands of reparations in the 70's. But the major difference  between the two: The Japanese  had survived confiscation  of  their personal rights and property in their lifetime: Blacks, well...they  are barrowing off of past issues long past. Too many questions  here on this, so. Perhaps it isn&#8217;t something that can or should  answered.


----------



## Pheonixops

MaryL said:


> Well, since nobody is going  to read this anyway, I  post this: Blacks ripped this off from the Japanese demands of reparations in the 70's. But the major difference  between the two: The Japanese  had survived confiscation  of  their personal rights and property in their lifetime: Blacks, well...they  are barrowing off of past issues long past. Too many questions  here on this, so. Perhaps it isnt something that can or should  answered.



Circa 1895:

" The history of this country, especially that portion of it south of Mason and Dixon's line, shows that the labor of these people had for two hundred years made the country tenable for the white man, had cleared away the dense forests and produced crops that brought millions of money annually to that section, which not only benefitted the South, but the North as well. It does seem to me, that a Christian Nation, which had received such wealth from the labor of a subjugated people, upon setting them free would, at least, have given them a square meal. *Justice seems to demand one year's support, forty acres of land and a mule each.*

* Did they get that or any portion of it? Not a cent.* Four million people turned loose without a dollar and told to "Root hog or die!" *Now, whose duty was it to feed them?* Was it the former masters' or that of the general governments which had conquered the masters, and in order to make that victory complete freed their slaves? *My opinion is that the government should have done it.*"


Sounds like a request for Reparations to me................ He certainly wasn't the first to make such a request.


----------



## Pheonixops

MaryL said:


> Well, since nobody is going  to read this anyway, I  post this: *Blacks ripped this off from the Japanese demands of reparations in the 70's.* But the major difference  between the two: The Japanese  had survived confiscation  of  their personal rights and property in their lifetime: Blacks, well...they  are barrowing off of past issues long past. Too many questions  here on this, so. Perhaps it isn&#8217;t something that can or should  answered.



 Where did you get your _information_ from?

"*Proposals for Black reparations after Jefferson and the American Colonization Society were made after the war ended by Thaddeus Stevens, congressman from Pennsylvania and Charles Summer, senator from Massachusetts. *Stevens took the lead. He insisted that it was not enough merely to free the slaves. Nor would it be enough, even to give the slaves the right of suffrage. In addition justice demanded that they be granted an economic foundation. But how could this economic foundation justly be obtained? Reasoning logically Stevens concluded that it should best come from the wrongdoers who had harmed the slaves through their wrongdoing and proposed accordingly that the government confiscate land from the rebels and distribute it to the slaves, each freedman getting forty acres"

http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/black-reparations/


----------



## Asclepias

Pop23 said:


> 47 Against
> 
> 4 in favor
> 
> Good Job Guys, you're not only boring, but you're losing big time
> 
> WTFG



You must be a serious loser if you think this poll means anything except at least 47 people are retarded.  WTF


----------



## Asclepias

Not2BSubjugated said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck do trailer trash owe you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The money their ancestors owed for burning crosses on our lawns because the rich white business owners told them they were poor because we were taking their jobs. Dont you know your history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So not only are you owed reparations from the descendants of people who actually made fortunes off of your ancestors because some of that wealth should've been yours, but now you actually want to punish some other white people because their ancestors were dicks, even if there's nothing those people have gained off the backs of your ancestors?
> 
> You're proposing we punish people for other peoples' crimes, not in favor of taking away things that might should belong to someone else, but just to punish them since the people who deserve punishing are gone?
> 
> You're pretty fucked.  I think I've been wasting time trying to use logic with you.  HAve a good 'un
Click to expand...


No they just need to pay their taxes. See the question. This is not about individual accountability because those people are all dead. He asked what did they owe me. They owe it to me to pay their damn taxes.


----------



## Iceman

Blacks begging for reparations show what a weak race of slaves they are. Whites are a race of masters and conquerers. You want to know the difference between master and slave, superior and inferior? The master, the superior man, takes what he wants. The slave, the inferior man, the parasite, begs for scraps.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Well, since nobody is going  to read this anyway, I  post this: Blacks ripped this off from the Japanese demands of reparations in the 70's. But the major difference  between the two: The Japanese  had survived confiscation  of  their personal rights and property in their lifetime: Blacks, well...they  are barrowing off of past issues long past. Too many questions  here on this, so. Perhaps it isnt something that can or should  answered.



Thats exactly why some of their heirs got their reparations for the ones that were dead. If you are going to post something at least verify before you look stupid.


----------



## Asclepias

Pheonixops said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what I hear you saying is you have it pretty good here.  *you are in a better position then you would have been in had your ancestors not been brought over here.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say that? For starters, not all of my ancestors were "bought here" (that's a nice sanitary way of putting it) from Africa, others were Natives of this continent and others emigrated here from Scotland and Ireland.
> Of course I have it great here, as do most Americans, but that wasn't my point. My point, as illustrated in that book I linked to, is that there's no reason for "the Blacks" to "go back to Africa", WE ARE AMERICA, THIS IS OUR COUNTRY as well as any other ethnicity who resides here. African descendants in this country have been here as long as the original white people who came here, and longer than the recent immigrants who are Americans.
> The people in Africa were doing their own thing until the Arab Muslims and European "christians" decided to rape their continent of people and resources. If the Europeans had it so good, why did they decide to go and steal other lands in different continents, all while claiming to be "christians"? If they were such hard workers, why did they get African slaves to do the work, when there were poor whites who needed the work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just read this page (written in 1890):
> 
> "* We are now classed as a "Negro" race. Webster says the word "Negro" applies to black men of southern Africa, or their descendants*. While there are a
> 
> Page 129
> 
> few pure black men among the Colored people of the United States, at the most, not over one-fifth, the other four-fifths are mixed, in a lesser or greater degree, with the white race, and this process of mixing has been going on for over two hundred years. Children take their nationality from their mothers and not their fathers; *so that every child whose mother is a white or a Colored American, is an American to all intents and purposes, and cannot be otherwise*. These mixed bloods married, and *begat children, who were Americans.* Though they were deprived of their liberty by American law, *they could not be called Africans any more than the white Americans could be called Europeans,* and this forces me to state that there is no such a thing as a Negro race in this country. We are Colored Americans and this, I think is the proper name for us."
> 
> Now I just call us Americans instead of "colored-Americans". The above supports my assertion as to who was "classifying" who............
Click to expand...


Dont you love it when they tell you what you are without asking your permission? I always tell them to go kick rocks.


----------



## Iceman

Blacks should repay Whites by leaving, the sooner the better.


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Blacks should repay Whites by leaving, the sooner the better.



Why would we leave you a nation we built.


----------



## MaryL

Pheonixops said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since nobody is going  to read this anyway, I  post this: *Blacks ripped this off from the Japanese demands of reparations in the 70's.* But the major difference  between the two: The Japanese  had survived confiscation  of  their personal rights and property in their lifetime: Blacks, well...they  are barrowing off of past issues long past. Too many questions  here on this, so. Perhaps it isnt something that can or should  answered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get your _information_ from?
> 
> "*Proposals for Black reparations after Jefferson and the American Colonization Society were made after the war ended by Thaddeus Stevens, congressman from Pennsylvania and Charles Summer, senator from Massachusetts. *Stevens took the lead. He insisted that it was not enough merely to free the slaves. Nor would it be enough, even to give the slaves the right of suffrage. In addition justice demanded that they be granted an economic foundation. But how could this economic foundation justly be obtained? Reasoning logically Stevens concluded that it should best come from the wrongdoers who had harmed the slaves through their wrongdoing and proposed accordingly that the government confiscate land from the rebels and distribute it to the slaves, each freedman getting forty acres"
> 
> Black Reparations (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)
Click to expand...


 I'm sixty years old, and, have a rather personal perspective on this. The entire historical aspect of this  sprouts from the lawsuits filed by Japanese Americans that had their property  taken from them and the forced interment.  IN THEIR LIFE TIME.I know this all to well, for various reasons. The esoteric reasons you quote here are  neither apropos or  relevant.  Black activist  in later years seem to  feel they can finesse this issue as if it was similar. The Japanese, well, they  got reparations. Sothis black  reparations thing., What does Obama  need pay? What if my mother was Japanese and my father  was Black? Who determines who owes whom what and how much and.lets dont get ridiculous.


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should repay Whites by leaving, the sooner the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we leave you a nation we built.
Click to expand...


Slaves don't build nations, masters do. Picking cotton and doing various tasks we told you to do does not equal building a nation. 

That is like saying the horse that was used to plow the field is the farmer, not the farmer himself.


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should repay Whites by leaving, the sooner the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we leave you a nation we built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slaves don't build nations, masters do. Picking cotton and doing various tasks we told you to do does not equal building a nation.
> 
> That is like saying the horse that was used to plow the field is the farmer, not the farmer himself.
Click to expand...


Not talking about the slaves even though they put in work. I'm talking about how we educated Europeans not once but twice.  Without Africans you wouldn't know what day it was or how to add 2+2. You would still be back in Europe eating each other.


----------



## Iceman

asclepias said:


> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would we leave you a nation we built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slaves don't build nations, masters do. Picking cotton and doing various tasks we told you to do does not equal building a nation.
> 
> That is like saying the horse that was used to plow the field is the farmer, not the farmer himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not talking about the slaves even though they put in work. I'm talking about how we educated europeans not once but twice.  Without africans you wouldn't know what day it was or how to add 2+2. You would still be back in europe eating each other.
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> slaves don't build nations, masters do. Picking cotton and doing various tasks we told you to do does not equal building a nation.
> 
> That is like saying the horse that was used to plow the field is the farmer, not the farmer himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not talking about the slaves even though they put in work. I'm talking about how we educated europeans not once but twice.  Without africans you wouldn't know what day it was or how to add 2+2. You would still be back in europe eating each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


European Cannibalism

Cannibals of the Stone Age - Series 1 - Episode 1 - Cannibals of the Stone Age - Channel 4



> In the German hamlet of Herxheim, archaeologists excavating a 7000-year-old mass grave of up to 1000 Stone Age people have concluded that the site was not a Neolithic graveyard, as previously assumed, but a killing field where hundreds of men, women and children met a grisly fate.
> 
> 
> Scholars now believe that Stone Age Europe was much more violent than previously thought, and some scientists believe the bodies in Herxheim were murdered, cooked and cannibalised in sacrificial rites that drew participants from hundreds of miles away.
> 
> It's a possibility that calls into question much of what we thought we knew about civilisation, and forces us to face the fact that cannibalism and human sacrifice may be undeniable parts of our human history.


----------



## Iceman

LOL, Blacks "educated" the Whites into giving up Cannibalism 7000 years ago, even though there were no blacks there. That is why you guys do it today in Africa? LOL


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> LOL, Blacks "educated" the Whites into giving up Cannibalism 7000 years ago, even though there were no blacks there. That is why you guys do it today in Africa? LOL
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRuSS0iiFyo



Blacks were there until they turned white.  Thats what you are. You cannot produce melanin. Its an adaption to the ice age. Once you came out of the caves and started Greece we taught you in Egypt how to read, write, and do math.


----------



## MaryL

Women,  me, your mom, we  have also been oppressed in times passed, how much do we get? Then there are gays, lefties, Irish Catholics,  red haired people, not to mention Indians . What if, I am a descendant of a German and Jewish ?  .Doesn&#8217;t this topic seem a  tad  ridiculous?  Reparation for living victims of crimes endured in their lifetime....That is reasonable. Who do I sue to get all my  money someone else  suffered for? How much do I get? WHO do I sue for something that  doesn&#8217;t affect me now that wasn&#8217;t an issue in my lifetime? Who? How much do I get/ Who determines my relative  suffering and what it&#8217;s worth monetarily? Who pays for it? Perhaps, that is why this isn&#8217;t a serious issue, because it&#8217;s silly.


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Once you came out of the caves and started Greece we taught you in Egypt how to read, write, and do math.


And then negros forgot how to do any of that


----------



## Iceman

asclepias said:


> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, blacks "educated" the whites into giving up cannibalism 7000 years ago, even though there were no blacks there. That is why you guys do it today in africa? Lol
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zruss0iifyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blacks were there until they turned white.  Thats what you are. You cannot produce melanin. Its an adaption to the ice age. Once you came out of the caves and started greece we taught you in egypt how to read, write, and do math.
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## Iceman

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you came out of the caves and started Greece we taught you in Egypt how to read, write, and do math.
> 
> 
> 
> And then negros forgot how to do any of that
Click to expand...


True dat.


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you came out of the caves and started Greece we taught you in Egypt how to read, write, and do math.
> 
> 
> 
> And then negros forgot how to do any of that
Click to expand...


We still do it. White boys like to claim we dont be we know better.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Women,  me, your mom, we  have also been oppressed in times passed, how much do we get? Then there are gays, lefties, Irish Catholics,  red haired people, not to mention Indians . What if, I am a descendant of a German and Jewish ?  .Doesnt this topic seem a  tad  ridiculous?  Reparation for living victims of crimes endured in their lifetime....That is reasonable. Who do I sue to get all my  money someone else  suffered for? How much do I get? WHO do I sue for something that  doesnt affect me now that wasnt an issue in my lifetime? Who? How much do I get/ Who determines my relative  suffering and what its worth monetarily? Who pays for it? Perhaps, that is why this isnt a serious issue, because its silly.



Not my issue. This is about Black reparations for slavery. i dont want to hear excuses about why I should not say its a good thing. Theres pretty much nothing you could say to convince me its not a good idea.


----------



## Tank

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you came out of the caves and started Greece we taught you in Egypt how to read, write, and do math.
> 
> 
> 
> And then negros forgot how to do any of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We still do it. White boys like to claim we dont be we know better.
Click to expand...

Negro please


----------



## Asclepias

Tank said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then negros forgot how to do any of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still do it. White boys like to claim we dont be we know better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negro please
Click to expand...


White boys should never beg. You get no sympathy.  You guys dont even know how to draw a world map correctly.


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still do it. White boys like to claim we dont be we know better.
> 
> 
> 
> Negro please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> White boys should never beg.
Click to expand...


Yea, that is the black man's job. Look at this thread...


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negro please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White boys should never beg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, that is the black man's job. Look at this thread...
Click to expand...


This thread asks if its a good idea. I agree it is. How is that begging?  White boys have a hard time understanding OPs.


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWbnGviamC8]Nigga Please - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> White boys should never beg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that is the black man's job. Look at this thread...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread asks if its a good idea. I agree it is. How is that begging?  White boys have a hard time understanding OPs.
Click to expand...

I'm not talking about the cracker ass pedo who started the thread, I am talking about you and Phoenix saying "gimme dat whitey!


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that is the black man's job. Look at this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread asks if its a good idea. I agree it is. How is that begging?  White boys have a hard time understanding OPs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about the cracker ass pedo who started the thread, I am talking about you and Phoenix saying "gimme dat whitey!
Click to expand...


I'm not saying gimme that whitey. I'm saying its a good idea. White boys have no idea how to distinguish between agreeing and asking.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Blacks "educated" the Whites into giving up Cannibalism 7000 years ago, even though there were no blacks there. That is why you guys do it today in Africa? LOL
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRuSS0iiFyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks were there until they turned white.  Thats what you are. You cannot produce melanin. Its an adaption to the ice age. Once you came out of the caves and started Greece we taught you in Egypt how to read, write, and do math.
Click to expand...

Yes, because Greek is so like hieroglyphs. Doesn't matter much anyway. Egyptians were only black in your make-believe world anyway.


----------



## Iceman

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread asks if its a good idea. I agree it is. How is that begging?  White boys have a hard time understanding OPs.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about the cracker ass pedo who started the thread, I am talking about you and Phoenix saying "gimme dat whitey!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm not saying gimme that whitey. I'm saying its a good idea.* White boys have no idea how financially set I am.
Click to expand...


LOL, can't keep the story straight. Either you are asking for reparations(begging) or you don't support them(not begging). 

You blacks, a persistent race of beggars, aren't even good at it. No manners, no respect for your betters. You had to get crackers like LBJ to do the leg work for you on the Great Society. Without a white face on that, the gimme dat handouts wouldn't have come about.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Blacks "educated" the Whites into giving up Cannibalism 7000 years ago, even though there were no blacks there. That is why you guys do it today in Africa? LOL
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRuSS0iiFyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks were there until they turned white.  Thats what you are. You cannot produce melanin. Its an adaption to the ice age. Once you came out of the caves and started Greece we taught you in Egypt how to read, write, and do math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because Greek is so like hieroglyphs. Doesn't matter much anyway. Egyptians were only black in your make-believe world anyway.
Click to expand...


Egyptians were not Neanderthals with bad tans. They were Black. That DNA really bothers you.


----------



## Asclepias

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about the cracker ass pedo who started the thread, I am talking about you and Phoenix saying "gimme dat whitey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not saying gimme that whitey. I'm saying its a good idea.* White boys have no idea how financially set I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, can't keep the story straight. Either you are asking for reparations(begging) or you don't support them(not begging).
> 
> You blacks, a persistent race of beggars, aren't even good at it. No manners, no respect for your betters. You had to get crackers like LBJ to do the leg work for you on the Great Society. Without a white face on that, the gimme dat handouts wouldn't have come about.
Click to expand...


Only in your mind is the story not straight. White boys have problems with nuances I see.


----------



## JamesBond

MaryL said:


> The Japanese  had survived confiscation  of  their personal rights and *property* in their lifetime



I wonder how this could happen in a democratic state in the first place.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Blacks want reparations? Tell one of them to come to my place and cut my grass and I'll give him $20.


----------



## Asclepias

Bumberclyde said:


> Blacks want reparations? Tell one of them to come to my place and cut my grass and I'll give him $20.



We dont take food stamps and I never heard of grass growing anywhere around a trailer park.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks want reparations? Tell one of them to come to my place and cut my grass and I'll give him $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We dont take food stamps and I never heard of grass growing anywhere around a trailer park.
Click to expand...


Sure you take food stamps, and then trade them for crack. Or you buy Skittles with them. And I bet when you've strayed too close to a trailer park, you get shot at.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should repay Whites by leaving, the sooner the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we leave you a nation we built.
Click to expand...


As a whole. over long periods of time, blacks have done 4 things.  Pick cotton, play professional basketball, receive welfare, and loot stores during race riots.  This amounts to nation-building ?


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Egyptians were not Neanderthals with bad tans. They were Black. That DNA really bothers you.



Blacks in ancient Egypt were *slaves*.  This is why the Arabic word for black (abeed) also means slave.  They were illiterate, and contributed nothing but muscle power to labor out in the sun.  They were considered useful for that, since they didn't sunburn as easily as the whites.  Result >  Blacks hauled the rocks.  Whites did the thinking.  What else is new ?   Ho hum.  Yawn *****


----------



## JamesBond

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> We dont take food stamps and I never heard of grass growing anywhere around a trailer park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with food stamps?
Click to expand...


----------



## JamesBond

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks should repay Whites by leaving, the sooner the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we leave you a nation we built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a whole. over long periods of time, blacks have done 4 things.  Pick cotton, play professional basketball, receive welfare, and loot stores during race riots.  This amounts to nation-building ?
Click to expand...


Why, there were a lot of great musicians, for example. Armstrong didn't play basketball or loot stores.


----------



## Pheonixops

Iceman said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, that is the black man's job. Look at this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread asks if its a good idea. I agree it is. How is that begging?  White boys have a hard time understanding OPs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about the cracker ass pedo who started the thread, I am talking about you and *Phoenix saying "gimme dat whitey!*
Click to expand...


 clown, show me one place on here where I stated that I wanted reparations. You can't even win an argument by lying, I'll be waiting for you to get a quote on this thread or anywhere that shows me asking for "reparations".


----------



## JamesBond

Pheonixops said:


> clown, show me one place on here where I stated that I wanted reparations. You can't even win an argument by lying, I'll be waiting for you to get a quote on this thread or anywhere that shows me asking for "reparations".



Probably he mixed you up with me. It was me who wanted reparations. One of the four in the poll.


----------



## Pheonixops

JamesBond said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we leave you a nation we built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a whole. over long periods of time, blacks have done 4 things.  Pick cotton, play professional basketball, receive welfare, and loot stores during race riots.  This amounts to nation-building ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why,* there were a lot of great musicians*, for example. Armstrong didn't play basketball or loot stores.
Click to expand...


There were and are a lot more Black people who were and are professionals a trades people. If any objective and intelligent person wants to explore it, the avenues are there. Here's a starter:
Edward A. Johnson (Edward Austin), 1860-1944. A School History of the Negro Race in America, from 1619 to 1890, with a Short Introduction as to the Origin of the Race; Also a Short Sketch of Liberia.


----------



## Pheonixops

JamesBond said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> clown, show me one place on here where I stated that I wanted reparations. You can't even win an argument by lying, I'll be waiting for you to get a quote on this thread or anywhere that shows me asking for "reparations".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably he mixed you up with me. It was me who wanted reparations. One of the four in the poll.
Click to expand...


LOL, we most all "post" alike to certain people.


----------



## Truthmatters

reparations would not clear you to be  racist


----------



## protectionist

JamesBond said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would we leave you a nation we built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a whole. over long periods of time, blacks have done 4 things.  Pick cotton, play professional basketball, receive welfare, and loot stores during race riots.  This amounts to nation-building ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, there were a lot of great musicians, for example. Armstrong didn't play basketball or loot stores.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't say there were a lot.  If you compare whites to blacks in rock music, for instance, there are far more whites.  But there have been a good many blues and jazz musicians among the blacks. I'll definitely give you that one.  In the Rock dept., I play some of their great songs on the guitar (Jimi Hendrix-Purple Haze, Chuck Berry-Johnny Be Good, et al)

I also play some old country blues learned from great black guitarists like Mississippi John Hurt and Curtis Jones.

There's also some good black guitarists in Rock who I'm not as familiar with as I should be.  I plan to get better acquainted with them this year.  It might even be my New Year's Resolution (Ernie Isley, Prince, Bo Diddley, Vernon Reid, Robert Randolph, Jesse Johnson, etc)


----------



## JamesBond

Truthmatters said:


> reparations would not clear you to be  racist



its you who is a racist, by the way.


----------



## JamesBond

protectionist said:


> I wouldn't say there were a lot.  If you compare whites to blacks in rock music, for instance, there are far more whites.  But there have been a good many blues and jazz musicians among the blacks. I'll definitely give you that one.  In the Rock dept., I play some of their great songs on the guitar (Jimi Hendrix-Purple Haze, Chuck Berry-Johnny Be Good, et al)



And if you compare blacks to whites in jazz, for instance, there were far more blacks.


----------



## JamesBond

And if we compare Brits to Americans in rock music, there were far more great Brits than Americans. 
God save the Queen!


----------



## protectionist

JamesBond said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> clown, show me one place on here where I stated that I wanted reparations. You can't even win an argument by lying, I'll be waiting for you to get a quote on this thread or anywhere that shows me asking for "reparations".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably he mixed you up with me. It was me who wanted reparations. One of the four in the poll.
Click to expand...


Make that 5.....Except that I want reparations to be paid to the millions of WHITE workers who suffered discrimination from affirmative action.  (Post # 863)


----------



## JamesBond

protectionist said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> clown, show me one place on here where I stated that I wanted reparations. You can't even win an argument by lying, I'll be waiting for you to get a quote on this thread or anywhere that shows me asking for "reparations".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably he mixed you up with me. It was me who wanted reparations. One of the four in the poll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make that 5.....Except that I want reparations to be paid to the millions of WHITE workers who suffered discrimination from affirmative action.  (Post # 863)
Click to expand...


No doubt that Uncle Sam is able to pay it too.


----------



## protectionist

JamesBond said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say there were a lot.  If you compare whites to blacks in rock music, for instance, there are far more whites.  But there have been a good many blues and jazz musicians among the blacks. I'll definitely give you that one.  In the Rock dept., I play some of their great songs on the guitar (Jimi Hendrix-Purple Haze, Chuck Berry-Johnny Be Good, et al)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you compare blacks to whites in jazz, for instance, there were far more blacks.
Click to expand...


I already noted that >> _"But there have been a good many blues and jazz musicians among the blacks. I'll definitely give you that one."_


----------



## protectionist

JamesBond said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably he mixed you up with me. It was me who wanted reparations. One of the four in the poll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make that 5.....Except that I want reparations to be paid to the millions of WHITE workers who suffered discrimination from affirmative action.  (Post # 863)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt that Uncle Sam is able to pay it too.
Click to expand...


It shouldn't come from Uncle Sam though (as I noted in Post # 863).


----------



## Pheonixops

MaryL said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since nobody is going  to read this anyway, I  post this: *Blacks ripped this off from the Japanese demands of reparations in the 70's.* But the major difference  between the two: The Japanese  had survived confiscation  of  their personal rights and property in their lifetime: Blacks, well...they  are barrowing off of past issues long past. Too many questions  here on this, so. Perhaps it isnt something that can or should  answered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get your _information_ from?
> 
> "*Proposals for Black reparations after Jefferson and the American Colonization Society were made after the war ended by Thaddeus Stevens, congressman from Pennsylvania and Charles Summer, senator from Massachusetts. *Stevens took the lead. He insisted that it was not enough merely to free the slaves. Nor would it be enough, even to give the slaves the right of suffrage. In addition justice demanded that they be granted an economic foundation. But how could this economic foundation justly be obtained? Reasoning logically Stevens concluded that it should best come from the wrongdoers who had harmed the slaves through their wrongdoing and proposed accordingly that the government confiscate land from the rebels and distribute it to the slaves, each freedman getting forty acres"
> 
> Black Reparations (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sixty years old, and, have a rather personal perspective on this. The entire historical aspect of this  sprouts from the lawsuits filed by Japanese Americans that had their property  taken from them and the forced interment.  IN THEIR LIFE TIME.I know this all to well, for various reasons. *The esoteric reasons you quote here are  neither apropos or  relevant.*  Black activist  in later years seem to  feel they can finesse this issue as if it was similar. The Japanese, well, they  got reparations. Sothis black  reparations thing., What does Obama  need pay? What if my mother was Japanese and my father  was Black? Who determines who owes whom what and how much and.lets dont get ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Your age doesn't really matter, you are just over a decade older than I am (47), we are closer in culture and experience than people who are a decade younger than I am. It is incorrect that the "entire historical aspect of reparations sprouts from the lawsuits filed by the Japanese.". I proved to you that it preceded the Japanese situation by at least 50+ years. That proof was not esoteric, it was apropos and relevant, because it's a part of history and documented in a book that was published in 1895. 

Here's more:
"Proposals for Black reparations after Jefferson and the American Colonization Society were made after the war ended by Thaddeus Stevens, congressman from Pennsylvania and Charles Summer, senator from Massachusetts. Stevens took the lead. He insisted that it was not enough merely to free the slaves. Nor would it be enough, even to give the slaves the right of suffrage. In addition justice demanded that they be granted an economic foundation. But how could this economic foundation justly be obtained? Reasoning logically Stevens concluded that it should best come from the wrongdoers who had harmed the slaves through their wrongdoing and proposed accordingly that the government confiscate land from the rebels and distribute it to the slaves, each freedman getting forty acres."

" King *was even an early proponent of reparations*. In his *1964 book*, Why We Can't Wait, he wrote,

No amount of gold could provide an adequate compensation for the exploitation and humiliation of the Negro in America down through the centuries*Yet a price can be placed on unpaid wages. *The ancient common law has always provided a remedy for the appropriation of a the labor of one human being by another. *This law should be made to apply for American Negroes.* The payment should be in the form of a massive program by the government of special, compensatory measures which could be regarded as a settlement in accordance with the accepted practice of common law. "


As a side note:
"Advocates of reparations cite re 
cent examples of payments to vari 
ous ethnic groups as precedents foi 
their case. In 1980, the Supreme Cour 
ordered the Federal Government t< 
pay $105 million to eight tribes o 
Sioux Indians for land seized by Con 
gress in 1877. And in *1988*, Congres; 
pledged restitution of $20,000 to each 
of the 60,000 surviving Japanese 
Americans who had been interned ir 
the United States during World Wai 
II. *That came to a total of $1.2 billior 
in reparations.*"

Some Black people were advocating for reparations way before 1988...............


----------



## Ernie S.

Asclepias said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> not talking about the slaves even though they put in work. I'm talking about how we educated europeans not once but twice.  Without africans you wouldn't know what day it was or how to add 2+2. You would still be back in europe eating each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> European Cannibalism
> 
> Cannibals of the Stone Age - Series 1 - Episode 1 - Cannibals of the Stone Age - Channel 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the German hamlet of Herxheim, archaeologists excavating a 7000-year-old mass grave of up to 1000 Stone Age people have concluded that the site was not a Neolithic graveyard, as previously assumed, but a killing field where hundreds of men, women and children met a grisly fate.
> 
> 
> Scholars now believe that Stone Age Europe was much more violent than previously thought, and some scientists believe the bodies in Herxheim were murdered, cooked and cannibalised in sacrificial rites that drew participants from hundreds of miles away.
> 
> It's a possibility that calls into question much of what we thought we knew about civilisation, and forces us to face the fact that cannibalism and human sacrifice may be undeniable parts of our human history.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


How long ago was that? 7,000 years? What was going on in sub-Saharan Africa 7,000 years ago? What was going on 200 years ago? What goes on now?

*Cannibalism is still going on in Africa.*

Warning: graphic photo of girl with facial mutilation at link



> Cannibalistic militia cults grow in Central Africa
> 
> By Stephen Morgan
> May 5, 2013 in World
> +
> The horrendous conditions of poverty, war and disease faced by the populations of Central Africa has given rise to bizarre and terrifying armed groups involved in barbarous and inhuman activities.
> At least two paramilitary cannibal cults are creating terror and violence in Central Africa. Last week, World Crunch reprinted an article from the African journal Syfia International in which Justin Kalenga Tamba, a local chief from Mitwaba, was interviewed about the Mai-Mai militia group, lead by Gedeon Kyungu Mutanga. The paramilitary cult has become notorious for its activities of murder, rape and robbery and some 130,000 people are reported to have fled into the bush to escape them.
> Once captured, they are known to also eat the traditional leaders of enemy tribes. Tamba claims that 40 chiefs have been killed by the Mai-Ma, who ate their flesh, which they believe can strengthen their power and make them invulnerable to bullets.


----------



## JamesBond

protectionist said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make that 5.....Except that I want reparations to be paid to the millions of WHITE workers who suffered discrimination from affirmative action.  (Post # 863)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt that Uncle Sam is able to pay it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It shouldn't come from Uncle Sam though (as I noted in Post # 863).
Click to expand...


OK, let Russians do it too.


----------



## protectionist

JamesBond said:


> And if we compare Brits to Americans in rock music, there were far more great Brits than Americans.
> God save the Queen!



No doubt that the Brits excelled in Rock music, but I wouldn't say _"far"_ more.  The US had a pretty good share, and many of them groundbreakers too > Chuck Berry, Buddy Holly, Everly Brothers, Elvis, Bob Dylan, Neil Young, Crosby & Stills, Fleetwood Mac, Grateful Dead, but we're going off topic now.


----------



## JamesBond

protectionist said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if we compare Brits to Americans in rock music, there were far more great Brits than Americans.
> God save the Queen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt that the Brits excelled in Rock music, but I wouldn't say _"far"_ more.  The US had a pretty good share, and many of them groundbreakers too > Chuck Berry, Buddy Holly, Everly Brothers, Elvis, Bob Dylan, Neil Young, Crosby & Stills, Fleetwood Mac, Grateful Dead, but we're going off topic now.
Click to expand...


Also Creedence, Doors, Simon and many others. The topic is quite idiotic, I think. Oh, I seem another Lord Byron.


----------



## Pheonixops

protectionist said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a whole. over long periods of time, blacks have done 4 things.  Pick cotton, play professional basketball, receive welfare, and loot stores during race riots.  This amounts to nation-building ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, there were a lot of great musicians, for example. Armstrong didn't play basketball or loot stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say there were a lot.  If you compare whites to blacks in rock music, for instance, there are far more whites.  But there have been a good many blues and jazz musicians among the blacks. I'll definitely give you that one.  In the Rock dept., I play some of their great songs on the guitar (Jimi Hendrix-Purple Haze, Chuck Berry-Johnny Be Good, et al)
> 
> I also play some old country blues learned from great black guitarists like Mississippi John Hurt and Curtis Jones.
> 
> There's also some good black guitarists in Rock who I'm not as familiar with as I should be.  *I plan to get better acquainted with them this year.*  It might even be my New Year's Resolution (Ernie Isley, Prince, Bo Diddley, Vernon Reid, Robert Randolph, Jesse Johnson, etc)
Click to expand...


Tom Morello (RATM), Vernon Reid(Living Colour), Slash (Guns-n-Roses), Rocky George (Suicidal Tendencies), and Gary Miller(Bad Brains) might be a good start for you.


----------



## JamesBond

Pheonixops said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, there were a lot of great musicians, for example. Armstrong didn't play basketball or loot stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say there were a lot.  If you compare whites to blacks in rock music, for instance, there are far more whites.  But there have been a good many blues and jazz musicians among the blacks. I'll definitely give you that one.  In the Rock dept., I play some of their great songs on the guitar (Jimi Hendrix-Purple Haze, Chuck Berry-Johnny Be Good, et al)
> 
> I also play some old country blues learned from great black guitarists like Mississippi John Hurt and Curtis Jones.
> 
> There's also some good black guitarists in Rock who I'm not as familiar with as I should be.  *I plan to get better acquainted with them this year.*  It might even be my New Year's Resolution (Ernie Isley, Prince, Bo Diddley, Vernon Reid, Robert Randolph, Jesse Johnson, etc)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tom Morello (RATM), Vernon Reid(Living Colour), Slash (Guns-n-Roses), Rocky George (Suicidal Tendencies), and Gary Miller(Bad Brains) might be a good start for you.
Click to expand...


As for blacks, they usually just don't like white music. Everybody to his taste.


----------



## sitarro

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg6J1Skptbs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg6J1Skptbs[/ame]


Reparations 2003 Follow-Up - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## Ernie S.

JamesBond said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese  had survived confiscation  of  their personal rights and *property* in their lifetime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how this could happen in a democratic state in the first place.
Click to expand...


A Democrat President...


----------



## Pheonixops

JamesBond said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say there were a lot.  If you compare whites to blacks in rock music, for instance, there are far more whites.  But there have been a good many blues and jazz musicians among the blacks. I'll definitely give you that one.  In the Rock dept., I play some of their great songs on the guitar (Jimi Hendrix-Purple Haze, Chuck Berry-Johnny Be Good, et al)
> 
> I also play some old country blues learned from great black guitarists like Mississippi John Hurt and Curtis Jones.
> 
> There's also some good black guitarists in Rock who I'm not as familiar with as I should be.  *I plan to get better acquainted with them this year.*  It might even be my New Year's Resolution (Ernie Isley, Prince, Bo Diddley, Vernon Reid, Robert Randolph, Jesse Johnson, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Morello (RATM), Vernon Reid(Living Colour), Slash (Guns-n-Roses), Rocky George (Suicidal Tendencies), and Gary Miller(Bad Brains) might be a good start for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As for blacks, they usually just don't like white music. Everybody to his taste.
Click to expand...


LOL, what is "white music" in this country? Public Enemy used samples from rock (Slayer), Onyxx/Biohazard, Run DMC/Aerosmith, Anthrax/too many to list, RATM/Bruce Springsteen, etc.


----------



## Pheonixops

sitarro said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg6J1Skptbs
> 
> 
> Reparations 2003 Follow-Up - Video Clip | Comedy Central



Dave Chappelle is a comedic genius.


----------



## Asclepias

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks want reparations? Tell one of them to come to my place and cut my grass and I'll give him $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We dont take food stamps and I never heard of grass growing anywhere around a trailer park.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you take food stamps, and then trade them for crack. Or you buy Skittles with them. And I bet when you've strayed too close to a trailer park, you get shot at.
Click to expand...


You only believe this because you trade your food stamps for meth. I stay away from trailer park trash. They smell like wet dogs.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptians were not Neanderthals with bad tans. They were Black. That DNA really bothers you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks in ancient Egypt were *slaves*.  This is why the Arabic word for black (abeed) also means slave.  They were illiterate, and contributed nothing but muscle power to labor out in the sun.  They were considered useful for that, since they didn't sunburn as easily as the whites.  Result >  Blacks hauled the rocks.  Whites did the thinking.  What else is new ?   Ho hum.  Yawn *****
Click to expand...


That would only make sense if Rameses III was not Black African. As it stands your fable is more of a self delusional myth. Show me DNA proof that disputes mine or you have become irrelevant in the conversation and will be confined to the sidelines.


----------



## Iceman

Pheonixops said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread asks if its a good idea. I agree it is. How is that begging?  White boys have a hard time understanding OPs.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about the cracker ass pedo who started the thread, I am talking about you and *Phoenix saying "gimme dat whitey!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> clown, show me one place on here where I stated that I wanted reparations. You can't even win an argument by lying, I'll be waiting for you to get a quote on this thread or anywhere that shows me asking for "reparations".
Click to expand...

Oh, so you don't support reparations?

Are you not black?

I rest my case.


----------



## Spiderman

Delta4Embassy said:


> I'm white actually.
> 
> Kidnapping is a criminal offense, while at the time slavery wasn't, on the criminal count alone reparations are justified.



You do realize that many African's that ended up as slaves in the US were already slaves in Africa and sold by other Africans to White slavers don't you?


----------



## Asclepias

Ernie S. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> European Cannibalism
> 
> Cannibals of the Stone Age - Series 1 - Episode 1 - Cannibals of the Stone Age - Channel 4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long ago was that? 7,000 years? What was going on in sub-Saharan Africa 7,000 years ago? What was going on 200 years ago? What goes on now?
> 
> *Cannibalism is still going on in Africa.*
> 
> Warning: graphic photo of girl with facial mutilation at link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannibalistic militia cults grow in Central Africa
> 
> By Stephen Morgan
> May 5, 2013 in World
> +
> The horrendous conditions of poverty, war and disease faced by the populations of Central Africa has given rise to bizarre and terrifying armed groups involved in barbarous and inhuman activities.
> At least two paramilitary cannibal cults are creating terror and violence in Central Africa. Last week, World Crunch reprinted an article from the African journal Syfia International in which Justin Kalenga Tamba, a local chief from Mitwaba, was interviewed about the Mai-Mai militia group, lead by Gedeon Kyungu Mutanga. The paramilitary cult has become notorious for its activities of murder, rape and robbery and some 130,000 people are reported to have fled into the bush to escape them.
> Once captured, they are known to also eat the traditional leaders of enemy tribes. Tamba claims that 40 chiefs have been killed by the Mai-Ma, who ate their flesh, which they believe can strengthen their power and make them invulnerable to bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


7000 years ago Black Africans were building Egypt and other African civilizations. Egypt didnt just spring up fully grown. There was a progression.  Cannibalism was brought to Africa by Europeans like you.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> European Cannibalism
> 
> Cannibals of the Stone Age - Series 1 - Episode 1 - Cannibals of the Stone Age - Channel 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago was that? 7,000 years? What was going on in sub-Saharan Africa 7,000 years ago? What was going on 200 years ago? What goes on now?
> 
> *Cannibalism is still going on in Africa.*
> 
> Warning: graphic photo of girl with facial mutilation at link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannibalistic militia cults grow in Central Africa
> 
> By Stephen Morgan
> May 5, 2013 in World
> +
> The horrendous conditions of poverty, war and disease faced by the populations of Central Africa has given rise to bizarre and terrifying armed groups involved in barbarous and inhuman activities.
> At least two paramilitary cannibal cults are creating terror and violence in Central Africa. Last week, World Crunch reprinted an article from the African journal Syfia International in which Justin Kalenga Tamba, a local chief from Mitwaba, was interviewed about the Mai-Mai militia group, lead by Gedeon Kyungu Mutanga. The paramilitary cult has become notorious for its activities of murder, rape and robbery and some 130,000 people are reported to have fled into the bush to escape them.
> Once captured, they are known to also eat the traditional leaders of enemy tribes. Tamba claims that 40 chiefs have been killed by the Mai-Ma, who ate their flesh, which they believe can strengthen their power and make them invulnerable to bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7000 years ago Black Africans were building Egypt and other African civilizations. Egypt didnt just spring up fully grown. There was a progression.  Cannibalism was brought to Africa by Europeans like you.
Click to expand...


Black people are doing such an awful job today, your only recourse is to invent glories of the past. Why are you always talking about shit that happened 7000 years ago? Tell us about their great civilizations TODAY.


----------



## Asclepias

Spiderman said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white actually.
> 
> Kidnapping is a criminal offense, while at the time slavery wasn't, on the criminal count alone reparations are justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that many African's that ended up as slaves in the US were already slaves in Africa and sold by other Africans to White slavers don't you?
Click to expand...


The African slave system was nothing like the European one. Go sell that somewhere else.


----------



## Truthmatters

they don't do real history


which is why they claim black people never built anythingin this country even though the history is replete with them having built things only to have them stolen or destroyed by racist ;ike black walstreet in okie land.

they stole the black plane owners planes and Bombed that city from the air with them


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago was that? 7,000 years? What was going on in sub-Saharan Africa 7,000 years ago? What was going on 200 years ago? What goes on now?
> 
> *Cannibalism is still going on in Africa.*
> 
> Warning: graphic photo of girl with facial mutilation at link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7000 years ago Black Africans were building Egypt and other African civilizations. Egypt didnt just spring up fully grown. There was a progression.  Cannibalism was brought to Africa by Europeans like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black people are doing such an awful job today, your only recourse is to invent glories of the past. Why are you always talking about shit that happened 7000 years ago? Tell us about their great civilizations TODAY.
Click to expand...


I do that to remind you that the only reason whites have anything at all is because of the foundation taught to you by our people.  To further my point you would not know how to calculate anything if not for Black Africans. Europeans tricked a people that had no concept of such actions and lack of honor.  They then came to North America and did the same to the NA's.


----------



## Pheonixops

Iceman said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about the cracker ass pedo who started the thread, I am talking about you and *Phoenix saying "gimme dat whitey!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clown, show me one place on here where I stated that I wanted reparations. You can't even win an argument by lying, I'll be waiting for you to get a quote on this thread or anywhere that shows me asking for "reparations".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so you don't support reparations?
> 
> Are you not black?
> 
> I rest my case.
Click to expand...


Why not back up your original assertion and quote a post of mine supporting or advocating reparations here for all to see? I have made plenty of posts here on this thread.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7000 years ago Black Africans were building Egypt and other African civilizations. Egypt didnt just spring up fully grown. There was a progression.  Cannibalism was brought to Africa by Europeans like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are doing such an awful job today, your only recourse is to invent glories of the past. Why are you always talking about shit that happened 7000 years ago? Tell us about their great civilizations TODAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do that to remind you that the only reason whites have anything at all is because of the foundation taught to you by our people.  To further my point you would not know how to calculate anything if not for Black Africans. Europeans tricked a people that had no concept of such actions and lack of honor.  They then came to North America and did the same to the NA's.
Click to expand...

Yeah, because the feats of black Africans are so well documented.

I do like watermelon, but that's hardly an accomplishment.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are doing such an awful job today, your only recourse is to invent glories of the past. Why are you always talking about shit that happened 7000 years ago? Tell us about their great civilizations TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do that to remind you that the only reason whites have anything at all is because of the foundation taught to you by our people.  To further my point you would not know how to calculate anything if not for Black Africans. Europeans tricked a people that had no concept of such actions and lack of honor.  They then came to North America and did the same to the NA's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because the feats of black Africans are so well documented.
> 
> I do like watermelon, but that's hardly an accomplishment.
Click to expand...


I agree they are well documented. That information is not taught in school. If it is mentioned,  the fact that Black Africans did it is omitted. For instance they give the Greeks the credit for the Pythagorean theorem when everyone knows the largest triangles in the world are on each of the 4 sides of the pyramid.  I like watermelon too.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do that to remind you that the only reason whites have anything at all is because of the foundation taught to you by our people.  To further my point you would not know how to calculate anything if not for Black Africans. Europeans tricked a people that had no concept of such actions and lack of honor.  They then came to North America and did the same to the NA's.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because the feats of black Africans are so well documented.
> 
> I do like watermelon, but that's hardly an accomplishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree they are well documented. That information is not taught in school. If it is mentioned the fact that Black Africans did it is omitted. For instance they give the Greeks the credit for the Pythagorean theorem when everyone knows the largest triangles in the world are on each of the 4 sides of the pyramid.  I like watermelon too.
Click to expand...

LOL, you're funny.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because the feats of black Africans are so well documented.
> 
> I do like watermelon, but that's hardly an accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree they are well documented. That information is not taught in school. If it is mentioned the fact that Black Africans did it is omitted. For instance they give the Greeks the credit for the Pythagorean theorem when everyone knows the largest triangles in the world are on each of the 4 sides of the pyramid.  I like watermelon too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you're funny.
Click to expand...


I've told you about that nervous laughter.  Where is your proof disputing this?


----------



## Iceman

Whitey need to give us money we be da ones who created de pie-thaagreun thurum. OOK OOK EEK EEK


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree they are well documented. That information is not taught in school. If it is mentioned the fact that Black Africans did it is omitted. For instance they give the Greeks the credit for the Pythagorean theorem when everyone knows the largest triangles in the world are on each of the 4 sides of the pyramid.  I like watermelon too.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you're funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've told you about that nervous laughter.  Where is your proof disputing this?
Click to expand...

It's called legitimate history, not the uniquely black-American Afrocentric pseudohistory you constantly babble about. Nobody's buying it Asc. Carry on if you must, it is rather tedious but at the same time  oddly amusing.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you're funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've told you about that nervous laughter.  Where is your proof disputing this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called legitimate history, not the uniquely black-American Afrocentric pseudohistory you constantly babble about. Nobody's buying it Asc. Carry on if you must, it is rather tedious but at the same time  oddly amusing.
Click to expand...


That would only work if only Black people proved it. White people did. I'll take that as your concession you have nothing to dispute it.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Black slaves should get reparations. Too bad they're all fucking DEAD!


----------



## Immanuel

Bumberclyde said:


> Black slaves should get reparations. Too bad they're all fucking DEAD!



I agree, it is too bad they are all dead.  It seems to me that all of us need to learn something's about our own past and maybe they could have taught us a few things. 

Immie


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've told you about that nervous laughter.  Where is your proof disputing this?
> 
> 
> 
> It's called legitimate history, not the uniquely black-American Afrocentric pseudohistory you constantly babble about. Nobody's buying it Asc. Carry on if you must, it is rather tedious but at the same time  oddly amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would only work if only Black people proved it. White people did. I'll take that as your concession you have nothing to dispute it.
Click to expand...


Nobody believes in your fake history. Just stop already.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called legitimate history, not the uniquely black-American Afrocentric pseudohistory you constantly babble about. Nobody's buying it Asc. Carry on if you must, it is rather tedious but at the same time  oddly amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would only work if only Black people proved it. White people did. I'll take that as your concession you have nothing to dispute it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody believes in your fake history. Just stop already.
Click to expand...


Show me the proof. No sane person believes you until you show some proof.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would only work if only Black people proved it. White people did. I'll take that as your concession you have nothing to dispute it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believes in your fake history. Just stop already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me the proof. No sane person believes you until you show some proof.
Click to expand...


You have STILL failed to sell anyone on your fake history. Got any other tactics?


----------



## Bumberclyde

Immanuel said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black slaves should get reparations. Too bad they're all fucking DEAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, it is too bad they are all dead.  It seems to me that all of us need to learn something's about our own past and maybe they could have taught us a few things.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


They could have taught blacks today the meaning of hard work.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated

Asclepias said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The money their ancestors owed for burning crosses on our lawns because the rich white business owners told them they were poor because we were taking their jobs. Dont you know your history?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So not only are you owed reparations from the descendants of people who actually made fortunes off of your ancestors because some of that wealth should've been yours, but now you actually want to punish some other white people because their ancestors were dicks, even if there's nothing those people have gained off the backs of your ancestors?
> 
> You're proposing we punish people for other peoples' crimes, not in favor of taking away things that might should belong to someone else, but just to punish them since the people who deserve punishing are gone?
> 
> You're pretty fucked.  I think I've been wasting time trying to use logic with you.  HAve a good 'un
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they just need to pay their taxes. See the question. This is not about individual accountability because those people are all dead. He asked what did they owe me. They owe it to me to pay their damn taxes.
Click to expand...


So as long as you call the punishment taxes, then its no longer punishment, and that makes it justifiable?


Holy shit, the further I let this argument go, the more I realize that, on this subject, you are all emotion and no logic.


----------



## protectionist

Pheonixops said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why, there were a lot of great musicians, for example. Armstrong didn't play basketball or loot stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say there were a lot.  If you compare whites to blacks in rock music, for instance, there are far more whites.  But there have been a good many blues and jazz musicians among the blacks. I'll definitely give you that one.  In the Rock dept., I play some of their great songs on the guitar (Jimi Hendrix-Purple Haze, Chuck Berry-Johnny Be Good, et al)
> 
> I also play some old country blues learned from great black guitarists like Mississippi John Hurt and Curtis Jones.
> 
> There's also some good black guitarists in Rock who I'm not as familiar with as I should be.  *I plan to get better acquainted with them this year.*  It might even be my New Year's Resolution (Ernie Isley, Prince, Bo Diddley, Vernon Reid, Robert Randolph, Jesse Johnson, etc)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tom Morello (RATM), Vernon Reid(Living Colour), Slash (Guns-n-Roses), Rocky George (Suicidal Tendencies), and Gary Miller(Bad Brains) might be a good start for you.
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm familiar with all of them.  Excellent guitarists.


----------



## protectionist

JamesBond said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say there were a lot.  If you compare whites to blacks in rock music, for instance, there are far more whites.  But there have been a good many blues and jazz musicians among the blacks. I'll definitely give you that one.  In the Rock dept., I play some of their great songs on the guitar (Jimi Hendrix-Purple Haze, Chuck Berry-Johnny Be Good, et al)
> 
> I also play some old country blues learned from great black guitarists like Mississippi John Hurt and Curtis Jones.
> 
> There's also some good black guitarists in Rock who I'm not as familiar with as I should be.  *I plan to get better acquainted with them this year.*  It might even be my New Year's Resolution (Ernie Isley, Prince, Bo Diddley, Vernon Reid, Robert Randolph, Jesse Johnson, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Morello (RATM), Vernon Reid(Living Colour), Slash (Guns-n-Roses), Rocky George (Suicidal Tendencies), and Gary Miller(Bad Brains) might be a good start for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As for blacks, they usually just don't like white music. Everybody to his taste.
Click to expand...


I think that's at least as much a desire to live outside of white mainstream culture, as it is any like or dislike of the music.  When Buddy Holly and the Crickets played at the Apollo Theater in Harlem, NY, they were relatively unknown.  The crowd thought they were going to be black.  When they appeared on stage, (all being white) the crowd went silent and seemed to politely disapprove. After the fellas got doing with Oh Boy, Not Fade Away, and I'm A'Gonna Love You too, the crowd was cheering, clapping, and dancing in the aisles.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptians were not Neanderthals with bad tans. They were Black. That DNA really bothers you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks in ancient Egypt were *slaves*.  This is why the Arabic word for black (abeed) also means slave.  They were illiterate, and contributed nothing but muscle power to labor out in the sun.  They were considered useful for that, since they didn't sunburn as easily as the whites.  Result >  Blacks hauled the rocks.  Whites did the thinking.  What else is new ?   Ho hum.  Yawn *****
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would only make sense if Rameses III was not Black African. As it stands your fable is more of a self delusional myth. Show me DNA proof that disputes mine or you have become irrelevant in the conversation and will be confined to the sidelines.
Click to expand...


Yours ? I haven't seen any DNA proof from you that ancient Egyptian scientists were black.  Perhaps YOU are the one engaging in self delusional myths.


----------



## protectionist

Pheonixops said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get your _information_ from?
> 
> "*Proposals for Black reparations after Jefferson and the American Colonization Society were made after the war ended by Thaddeus Stevens, congressman from Pennsylvania and Charles Summer, senator from Massachusetts. *Stevens took the lead. He insisted that it was not enough merely to free the slaves. Nor would it be enough, even to give the slaves the right of suffrage. In addition justice demanded that they be granted an economic foundation. But how could this economic foundation justly be obtained? Reasoning logically Stevens concluded that it should best come from the wrongdoers who had harmed the slaves through their wrongdoing and proposed accordingly that the government confiscate land from the rebels and distribute it to the slaves, each freedman getting forty acres"
> 
> Black Reparations (Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sixty years old, and, have a rather personal perspective on this. The entire historical aspect of this  sprouts from the lawsuits filed by Japanese Americans that had their property  taken from them and the forced interment.  IN THEIR LIFE TIME.I know this all to well, for various reasons. *The esoteric reasons you quote here are  neither apropos or  relevant.*  Black activist  in later years seem to  feel they can finesse this issue as if it was similar. The Japanese, well, they  got reparations. Sothis black  reparations thing., What does Obama  need pay? What if my mother was Japanese and my father  was Black? Who determines who owes whom what and how much and.lets dont get ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your age doesn't really matter, you are just over a decade older than I am (47), we are closer in culture and experience than people who are a decade younger than I am. It is incorrect that the "entire historical aspect of reparations sprouts from the lawsuits filed by the Japanese.". I proved to you that it preceded the Japanese situation by at least 50+ years. That proof was not esoteric, it was apropos and relevant, because it's a part of history and documented in a book that was published in 1895.
> 
> Here's more:
> "Proposals for Black reparations after Jefferson and the American Colonization Society were made after the war ended by Thaddeus Stevens, congressman from Pennsylvania and Charles Summer, senator from Massachusetts. Stevens took the lead. He insisted that it was not enough merely to free the slaves. Nor would it be enough, even to give the slaves the right of suffrage. In addition justice demanded that they be granted an economic foundation. But how could this economic foundation justly be obtained? Reasoning logically Stevens concluded that it should best come from the wrongdoers who had harmed the slaves through their wrongdoing and proposed accordingly that the government confiscate land from the rebels and distribute it to the slaves, each freedman getting forty acres."
> 
> " King *was even an early proponent of reparations*. In his *1964 book*, Why We Can't Wait, he wrote,
> 
> No amount of gold could provide an adequate compensation for the exploitation and humiliation of the Negro in America down through the centuries*Yet a price can be placed on unpaid wages. *The ancient common law has always provided a remedy for the appropriation of a the labor of one human being by another. *This law should be made to apply for American Negroes.* The payment should be in the form of a massive program by the government of special, compensatory measures which could be regarded as a settlement in accordance with the accepted practice of common law. "
> 
> 
> As a side note:
> "Advocates of reparations cite re
> cent examples of payments to vari
> ous ethnic groups as precedents foi
> their case. In 1980, the Supreme Cour
> ordered the Federal Government t<
> pay $105 million to eight tribes o
> Sioux Indians for land seized by Con
> gress in 1877. And in *1988*, Congres;
> pledged restitution of $20,000 to each
> of the 60,000 surviving Japanese
> Americans who had been interned ir
> the United States during World Wai
> II. *That came to a total of $1.2 billior
> in reparations.*"
> 
> Some Black people were advocating for reparations way before 1988...............
Click to expand...

So not being opposed to the concept of reparations, you would support my call for reparations to be paid to white US workers, over the past 50 years, who were victims of affirmative action racial discrimination ? (paid only by pushers of AA, be they black, white, or any color)


----------



## Iceman

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks in ancient Egypt were *slaves*.  This is why the Arabic word for black (abeed) also means slave.  They were illiterate, and contributed nothing but muscle power to labor out in the sun.  They were considered useful for that, since they didn't sunburn as easily as the whites.  Result >  Blacks hauled the rocks.  Whites did the thinking.  What else is new ?   Ho hum.  Yawn *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would only make sense if Rameses III was not Black African. As it stands your fable is more of a self delusional myth. Show me DNA proof that disputes mine or you have become irrelevant in the conversation and will be confined to the sidelines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yours ? I haven't seen any DNA proof from you that ancient Egyptian scientists were black.  Perhaps YOU are the one engaging in self delusional myths.
Click to expand...

No, Asclepias is right here. As the Egyptian upper class started to mix with the Nubians, Egypt declined. Rameses III was one of the rulers during this period of decline.

It is just proof societies that mix with inferior stock decline and collapse.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks in ancient Egypt were *slaves*.  This is why the Arabic word for black (abeed) also means slave.  They were illiterate, and contributed nothing but muscle power to labor out in the sun.  They were considered useful for that, since they didn't sunburn as easily as the whites.  Result >  Blacks hauled the rocks.  Whites did the thinking.  What else is new ?   Ho hum.  Yawn *****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would only make sense if Rameses III was not Black African. As it stands your fable is more of a self delusional myth. Show me DNA proof that disputes mine or you have become irrelevant in the conversation and will be confined to the sidelines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yours ? I haven't seen any DNA proof from you that ancient Egyptian scientists were black.  Perhaps YOU are the one engaging in self delusional myths.
Click to expand...


You've seen it numerous times but always run away from it. However, since you asked again, here you go. Thanks for asking. 

Ramesses III - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> *According to a genetic study in December 2012, Egyptian Monarch Ramesses III belonged to Y-DNA haplogroup E1b1a with an East Africa Origin, a YDNA haplogroup that predominates in most Sub-Saharan Africans.*



Here is another DNA company showing proof on the Thuya and Tut genes.  Now lets see your evidence. 

The Thuya Gene







The King Tut Gene


----------



## protectionist

Pheonixops said:


> JamesBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Morello (RATM), Vernon Reid(Living Colour), Slash (Guns-n-Roses), Rocky George (Suicidal Tendencies), and Gary Miller(Bad Brains) might be a good start for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for blacks, they usually just don't like white music. Everybody to his taste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, what is "white music" in this country? Public Enemy used samples from rock (Slayer), Onyxx/Biohazard, Run DMC/Aerosmith, Anthrax/too many to list, RATM/Bruce Springsteen, etc.
Click to expand...


I've already mentioned quite of them from the Rock genre.  There's also Country & Western, white Classical musicians, Jazz, and Bluegrass.  Quantitatively, whites outnumber blacks in US music, perhaps 100 to 1.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> European Cannibalism
> 
> Cannibals of the Stone Age - Series 1 - Episode 1 - Cannibals of the Stone Age - Channel 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago was that? 7,000 years? What was going on in sub-Saharan Africa 7,000 years ago? What was going on 200 years ago? What goes on now?
> 
> *Cannibalism is still going on in Africa.*
> 
> Warning: graphic photo of girl with facial mutilation at link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannibalistic militia cults grow in Central Africa
> 
> By Stephen Morgan
> May 5, 2013 in World
> +
> The horrendous conditions of poverty, war and disease faced by the populations of Central Africa has given rise to bizarre and terrifying armed groups involved in barbarous and inhuman activities.
> At least two paramilitary cannibal cults are creating terror and violence in Central Africa. Last week, World Crunch reprinted an article from the African journal Syfia International in which Justin Kalenga Tamba, a local chief from Mitwaba, was interviewed about the Mai-Mai militia group, lead by Gedeon Kyungu Mutanga. The paramilitary cult has become notorious for its activities of murder, rape and robbery and some 130,000 people are reported to have fled into the bush to escape them.
> Once captured, they are known to also eat the traditional leaders of enemy tribes. Tamba claims that 40 chiefs have been killed by the Mai-Ma, who ate their flesh, which they believe can strengthen their power and make them invulnerable to bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7000 years ago Black Africans were building Egypt and other African civilizations. Egypt didnt just spring up fully grown. There was a progression.  Cannibalism was brought to Africa by Europeans like you.
Click to expand...


   This guy is lost.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7000 years ago Black Africans were building Egypt and other African civilizations. Egypt didnt just spring up fully grown. There was a progression.  Cannibalism was brought to Africa by Europeans like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people are doing such an awful job today, your only recourse is to invent glories of the past. Why are you always talking about shit that happened 7000 years ago? Tell us about their great civilizations TODAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do that to remind you that the only reason whites have anything at all is because of the foundation taught to you by our people.  To further my point you would not know how to calculate anything if not for Black Africans. Europeans tricked a people that had no concept of such actions and lack of honor.  They then came to North America and did the same to the NA's.
Click to expand...


Blacks in Africa were ambushing and killing each other for centuries before any of them ever laid eyes on a white face.  Same thing with the American Indian tribes.  You talk like a fool.


----------



## protectionist

Bumberclyde said:


> Black slaves should get reparations. Too bad they're all fucking DEAD!



But millions of white victims of affirmative action are very much alive.  We should be getting reparations to compensate for the decades of immoral (and illegal) discrimination.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would only make sense if Rameses III was not Black African. As it stands your fable is more of a self delusional myth. Show me DNA proof that disputes mine or you have become irrelevant in the conversation and will be confined to the sidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours ? I haven't seen any DNA proof from you that ancient Egyptian scientists were black.  Perhaps YOU are the one engaging in self delusional myths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've seen it numerous times but always run away from it. However, since you asked again, here you go. Thanks for asking.
> 
> Ramesses III - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *According to a genetic study in December 2012, Egyptian Monarch Ramesses III belonged to Y-DNA haplogroup E1b1a with an East Africa Origin, a YDNA haplogroup that predominates in most Sub-Saharan Africans.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is another DNA company showing proof on the Thuya and Tut genes.  Now lets see your evidence.
> 
> The Thuya Gene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The King Tut Gene
Click to expand...


You're still just talking about kings, not scientists.  That was supposed to be your big issue wasn't it ?


----------



## Ernie S.

Asclepias said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> European Cannibalism
> 
> Cannibals of the Stone Age - Series 1 - Episode 1 - Cannibals of the Stone Age - Channel 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long ago was that? 7,000 years? What was going on in sub-Saharan Africa 7,000 years ago? What was going on 200 years ago? What goes on now?
> 
> *Cannibalism is still going on in Africa.*
> 
> Warning: graphic photo of girl with facial mutilation at link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannibalistic militia cults grow in Central Africa
> 
> By Stephen Morgan
> May 5, 2013 in World
> +
> The horrendous conditions of poverty, war and disease faced by the populations of Central Africa has given rise to bizarre and terrifying armed groups involved in barbarous and inhuman activities.
> At least two paramilitary cannibal cults are creating terror and violence in Central Africa. Last week, World Crunch reprinted an article from the African journal Syfia International in which Justin Kalenga Tamba, a local chief from Mitwaba, was interviewed about the Mai-Mai militia group, lead by Gedeon Kyungu Mutanga. The paramilitary cult has become notorious for its activities of murder, rape and robbery and some 130,000 people are reported to have fled into the bush to escape them.
> Once captured, they are known to also eat the traditional leaders of enemy tribes. Tamba claims that 40 chiefs have been killed by the Mai-Ma, who ate their flesh, which they believe can strengthen their power and make them invulnerable to bullets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7000 years ago Black Africans were building Egypt and other African civilizations. Egypt didnt just spring up fully grown. There was a progression.  *Cannibalism was brought to Africa by Europeans like you.*
Click to expand...


You have proof of that? And do you blame all of Africa's problems on Europeans? I suppose Gedeon Kyungu Mutanga is a 7,000 year old European.

Will you ever accept responsibility for ANYTHING?


----------



## protectionist

Does anybody agree with me that white workers (1964-2014) should be paid *reparations for compensation* over lost opportunities (jobs, promotions, college admissions, financial aid, etc), due to affirmative action discrimination ?  (asking whites only)


----------



## Truthmatters

no I don't agree with you but then I often don't agree with liars


----------



## Truthmatters

protectionist said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black slaves should get reparations. Too bad they're all fucking DEAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But millions of white victims of affirmative action are very much alive.  We should be getting reparations to compensate for the decades of immoral (and illegal) discrimination.
Click to expand...


well then you should have NO problems proving some damage in at least one real live case huh?

evidence will be required of your claim of damage


----------



## Spiderman

Asclepias said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white actually.
> 
> Kidnapping is a criminal offense, while at the time slavery wasn't, on the criminal count alone reparations are justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that many African's that ended up as slaves in the US were already slaves in Africa and sold by other Africans to White slavers don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The African slave system was nothing like the European one. Go sell that somewhere else.
Click to expand...


That does not make it untrue that Africans sold other Africans into slavery.

Tell me do you really believe that every slave was hunted down on horseback scooped up in nets and then shipped to the USA?

That's naive of you if you do.


----------



## protectionist

Truthmatters said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black slaves should get reparations. Too bad they're all fucking DEAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But millions of white victims of affirmative action are very much alive.  We should be getting reparations to compensate for the decades of immoral (and illegal) discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well then you should have NO problems proving some damage in at least one real live case huh?
> 
> evidence will be required of your claim of damage
Click to expand...


Of course I would not have a problem with that.  All that is needed is the admission of employers (govt & private) that they hired and promoted by race (which they do every day) favoring blacks over whites.  Do you see that as a "problem" ?  If so, why ?
Did you have some doubt that whites were damaged ?  See the Ricci vs DeStefano Supreme Court case.  Ricci cited and proved damage (denial of promotions) and the Supreme Court ruled in his favor (along with dozens of white and Hispanic, Connecticut firefighters)

I could also mention my own case of being denied an assistantship at my graduate school, based on AA (I was told).  Only 8 were granted. All to the only 8 blacks who applied.  All non-blacks were refused.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/court-rules-for-firefighters-in-ricci-case/

Ricci v. DeStefano: Firefighters Suffered Reverse Discrimination by City in Violation of Title VII / Ricci v. DeStefano / Article / Employment Law Updates / Employment Legal Updates


----------



## protectionist

Truthmatters said:


> no I don't agree with you but then I often don't agree with liars



If you think you have some evidence that I somehow lied about something, let's hear it.
IOW, put up, or shut up.


----------



## Zagg

As Africans were entirely complicit in the slave trade, and engaged in slavery and enslavement both before and after European involvement in the trade, any "reparations" agreement that did not include African nations would be entirely unjust.


----------



## Bumberclyde

I need a descendant of a slave to come and do some reparations to my fence. Oh, and I have some cotton that needs picking.


----------



## jasonnfree

Lonestar_logic said:


> The whole idea is ludicrous.
> 
> The fact is only a small percentage of whites owned slaves as well as a small percentage of blacks. So to reap reparation from a race of people that had nothing to do with slavery but were involved in freeing them is plain stupid.
> 
> Who is the coward that voted "for"?
> 
> I bet he's black!



Texas was part of the confederacy so how were they involved in freeing slaves?


----------



## malikc6

I don't think reparations would solve any of the issues in the black community.  None of the blacks today have ever been a slave in the first place so why bother? "Oh your mom hit me several years ago so can I hit you?" Sounds very illogical when you really put enough thought into this.


----------



## Immanuel

protectionist said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> no I don't agree with you but then I often don't agree with liars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think you have some evidence that I somehow lied about something, let's hear it.
> IOW, put up, or shut up.
Click to expand...


It is her fallback answer for everything she does not have an answer for.  In other words every post she makes that is not a cut and paste article claiming all Conservatives are evil.  Don' fret just get used to it from her.  She has no mind of her own.


----------



## Sydney

We're getting the last laugh here dumbasses! It doesn't really matter if you want to pay slave reparations or not, you're paying them now and you don't even know it!


----------



## kkline99

We need more food stamps, welfare, housing, transportation, medical care, free education, better jobs with higher minimum wages.  Whites don't need those things because they haven't been kept down for centuries by white oppressors.


----------



## Huey

Hey white boy what are you gonna do when Islam takes over the USA,and makes you slaves.What are you gonna do besides calling for yo momma. Then "payback" will really be a bitch wont it now.


----------



## kkline99

Whites have no idea how their situation is going to change in the next five to ten years.  I'm glad I'm not white.


----------



## Zagg

drtybastrd said:


> kkline99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need more food stamps, welfare, housing, transportation, medical care, free education, better jobs with higher minimum wages.  Whites don't need those things because they haven't been kept down for centuries by white oppressors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kept down and repressed my ass Shitavious. You people are given every handout and opportunity that has been thought up nd all you people do is screw it up somehow. The biggest obstacle facing blacks is black behavior. You people with your TNB rioting and destroying everything in sight because you folks didn't get your way. Hell look at Katrina and the aftermath.Whites come to help you and feed you and you thank them with gunfire. If you don't like the way things are grab an oar and head backt o the motherland,grab some grass and cow shit and start over on your own we sure don't need you pathetic wastes of life here.
Click to expand...


You're right. White Americans have transferred huge amounts of money to black Americans over the course of the last fifty or sixty years. But we haven't given them what they really need in order to thrive in modern, technological society: 15 more IQ points on average, future-time orientation, and impulse control. Clearly, we can't give them those things. Only evolution could do so. So the question becomes, what role can black Americans play in society that might be mutually beneficial to us all?


----------



## MikeK

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.


I don't know about you but neither I nor anyone I know kidnapped and/or enslaved anyone.  My forebears weren't even living in America during the era of slavery.  As for the idea that all Caucasian Americans benefited from the enslavement of Africans, I reject that -- and so would my parents who were destitute and nearly became homeless during the Great Depression.  I know that Blacks were treated badly in America, but Blacks are treated badly in Africa, too -- by other Blacks.  So let's consider the fact that Blacks live better in America than do Blacks in any other part of the world and we now have a Black President.  So it's time to end the song.  

Also, I was born and raised in New York where neither slavery nor Jim Crow ever existed and the bulk of my working life was spent in civil service where an equal number of my contemporaries were Blacks who earned the same wages and benefits as I and other Whites.  

Slavery was an evil and ugly institution.  So was Jim Crow.  But they are history.


----------



## MikeK

kkline99 said:


> Whites have no idea how their situation is going to change in the next five to ten years.  I'm glad I'm not white.


Now that's an interesting though rather vague bit of wishful thinking.  How about being a bit more specific about it so we can discuss it.


----------



## MikeK

Sydney said:


> We're getting the last laugh here dumbasses! It doesn't really matter if you want to pay slave reparations or not, you're paying them now and you don't even know it!


Some of us do.  And I'd say a lot more of us do than did a while ago.


----------



## MikeK

Immanuel said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black slaves should get reparations. Too bad they're all fucking DEAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, it is too bad they are all dead.  It seems to me that all of us need to learn something's about our own past and maybe they could have taught us a few things.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...

Such as?


----------



## Immanuel

MikeK said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black slaves should get reparations. Too bad they're all fucking DEAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, it is too bad they are all dead.  It seems to me that all of us need to learn something's about our own past and maybe they could have taught us a few things.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such as?
Click to expand...


Our past.  That is what I said isn't it?  History?  You know that subject that so many people hated in school?  I rather enjoyed history except for having to remember exact dates.  I was pretty good with time periods but if the question was what day did Cornwall surrender at Yorktown and my thought was, who gives a shit what day it was?

There are a lot of things our elders can teach us.  It is a shame we can't learn from them now as so much history has been befuddled by so called modern day historians.


----------



## ClosedCaption

MikeK said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you but neither I nor anyone I know kidnapped and/or enslaved anyone.  My forebears weren't even living in America during the era of slavery.  As for the idea that all Caucasian Americans benefited from the enslavement of Africans, I reject that -- and so would my parents who were destitute and nearly became homeless during the Great Depression.  I know that Blacks were treated badly in America, but Blacks are treated badly in Africa, too -- by other Blacks.  So let's consider the fact that Blacks live better in America than do Blacks in any other part of the world and we now have a Black President.  So it's time to end the song.
> 
> Also, I was born and raised in New York where neither slavery nor Jim Crow ever existed and the bulk of my working life was spent in civil service where an equal number of my contemporaries were Blacks who earned the same wages and benefits as I and other Whites.
> 
> Slavery was an evil and ugly institution.  So was Jim Crow.  But they are history.
Click to expand...


Its not about you personally...its about America Collectively


----------



## Shaarona

Delta4Embassy said:


> I'm white actually.
> 
> Kidnapping is a criminal offense, while at the time slavery wasn't, on the criminal count alone reparations are justified.



Read up on the Sugar Jews of Recif.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Immanuel said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, it is too bad they are all dead.  It seems to me that all of us need to learn something's about our own past and maybe they could have taught us a few things.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our past.  That is what I said isn't it?  History?  You know that subject that so many people hated in school?  I rather enjoyed history except for having to remember exact dates.  I was pretty good with time periods but if the question was what day did Cornwall surrender at Yorktown and my thought was, who gives a shit what day it was?
> 
> There are a lot of things our elders can teach us.  It is a shame we can't learn from them now as so much history has been befuddled by so called modern day historians.
Click to expand...


You said, "maybe they could have taught us a few things" . The question was "such as?".

Your brilliant answer was, "our past".

What exactly could they have taught us about our past that we don't already know?


----------



## Immanuel

Lonestar_logic said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our past.  That is what I said isn't it?  History?  You know that subject that so many people hated in school?  I rather enjoyed history except for having to remember exact dates.  I was pretty good with time periods but if the question was what day did Cornwall surrender at Yorktown and my thought was, who gives a shit what day it was?
> 
> There are a lot of things our elders can teach us.  It is a shame we can't learn from them now as so much history has been befuddled by so called modern day historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said, "maybe they could have taught us a few things" . The question was "such as?".
> 
> Your brilliant answer was, "our past".
> 
> What exactly could they have taught us about our past that we don't already know?
Click to expand...


Know by who's standards?  The liberals who are rewriting history books left and right?

We've become lazy.  America is sinking into a liberal cesspool of entitlements.  We could use some lessons from the men and women, yes some were slaves, who built this country with the sweat of their brow.

And each and every generation is getting worse.

We could stand to learn a few things about work ethics for one thing.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Immanuel said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our past.  That is what I said isn't it?  History?  You know that subject that so many people hated in school?  I rather enjoyed history except for having to remember exact dates.  I was pretty good with time periods but if the question was what day did Cornwall surrender at Yorktown and my thought was, who gives a shit what day it was?
> 
> There are a lot of things our elders can teach us.  It is a shame we can't learn from them now as so much history has been befuddled by so called modern day historians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said, "maybe they could have taught us a few things" . The question was "such as?".
> 
> Your brilliant answer was, "our past".
> 
> What exactly could they have taught us about our past that we don't already know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know by who's standards?  The liberals who are rewriting history books left and right?
> 
> We've become lazy.  America is sinking into a liberal cesspool of entitlements.  We could use some lessons from the men and women, yes some were slaves, who built this country with the sweat of their brow.
> 
> And each and every generation is getting worse.
> 
> We could stand to learn a few things about work ethics for one thing.
Click to expand...


Don't include me in your "we".

The people that need to learn those lessons are liberals. Most conservatives that I know all have a strong work ethic.


----------



## Quadravius

Im for reparations.  Because its not right that previous generations of black people were robbed of their right to acquire wealth so their children had something to inherit.  Black america would be in a way better situation if they inherited some of the wealth passed on for generations.  But that was stolen from us, and thats why they owe us.  Every black man in america who can prove they had an ancestor who was a slave should get $250,000 at least.  Obama said he was gonna spread the wealth around, and reparations would be the way to do it.  What is he waiting for?


----------



## Unkotare

Immanuel said:


> And each and every generation is getting worse.





Each and every generation has said that same thing.


----------



## Unkotare

Quadravius said:


> Im for reparations.  Because its not right that previous generations of black people were robbed of their right to acquire wealth so their children had something to inherit.  Black america would be in a way better situation if they inherited some of the wealth passed on for generations.  But that was stolen from us, and thats why they owe us.





Owe who?


----------



## Quadravius

Unkotare said:


> Quadravius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im for reparations.  Because its not right that previous generations of black people were robbed of their right to acquire wealth so their children had something to inherit.  Black america would be in a way better situation if they inherited some of the wealth passed on for generations.  But that was stolen from us, and thats why they owe us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owe who?
Click to expand...


I edited my above post, read it again.  They owe any black american who can prove they had an ancestor who was a slave.


----------



## MikeK

Immanuel said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, it is too bad they are all dead.  It seems to me that all of us need to learn something's about our own past and maybe they could have taught us a few things.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our past.  That is what I said isn't it?  History?  You know that subject that so many people hated in school?  I rather enjoyed history except for having to remember exact dates.  I was pretty good with time periods but if the question was what day did Cornwall surrender at Yorktown and my thought was, who gives a shit what day it was?
> 
> There are a lot of things our elders can teach us.  It is a shame we can't learn from them now as so much history has been befuddled by so called modern day historians.
Click to expand...

Again -- such as?  Specifically what things could or should we have learned from the past which are relevant to the topic, which is _reparations_ for the practice of slavery in America?


----------



## Quadravius

And reparations isnt just about slavery either, but paying for putting black people down for over 100 years after slavery was abolished.  How many black people had ancestors who were denied a job last century because they were black?  How much did racism cost black america?  I think $250k is perfectly reasonable.  Several generations of blacks were denied the ability to work and acquire wealth, and even get an education.  And that directly impacts how black society is today.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Quadravius said:


> Im for reparations.  Because its not right that previous generations of black people were robbed of their right to acquire wealth so their children had something to inherit.  Black america would be in a way better situation if they inherited some of the wealth passed on for generations.  But that was stolen from us, and thats why they owe us.  Every black man in america who can prove they had an ancestor who was a slave should get $250,000 at least.  Obama said he was gonna spread the wealth around, and reparations would be the way to do it.  What is he waiting for?



Prove that inherited wealth would have grown to $250,000 per African.

Show all your work.


----------



## Unkotare

Quadravius said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quadravius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im for reparations.  Because its not right that previous generations of black people were robbed of their right to acquire wealth so their children had something to inherit.  Black america would be in a way better situation if they inherited some of the wealth passed on for generations.  But that was stolen from us, and thats why they owe us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owe who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I edited my above post, read it again.  They owe any black american who can prove they had an ancestor who was a slave.
Click to expand...




Only black Americans? And "had an ancestor" to what degree? There's been an awful lot of moving and mixing and immigrating and marrying and adopting and whatnot since then. And "prove" how, exactly?


----------



## Unkotare

Quadravius said:


> And reparations isnt just about slavery either, but paying for putting black people down for over 100 years after slavery was abolished.  How many black people had ancestors who were denied a job last century because they were black?  .




How about a white person who was denied a job last week because he was white? Or an Asian student who wasn't accepted to a university because he was Asian? How far do we take this and where does the $ come from?

We need to remember and learn as a nation, but this just isn't practical at this point.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Quadravius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im for reparations.  Because its not right that previous generations of black people were robbed of their right to acquire wealth so their children had something to inherit.  Black america would be in a way better situation if they inherited some of the wealth passed on for generations.  But that was stolen from us, and thats why they owe us.  Every black man in america who can prove they had an ancestor who was a slave should get $250,000 at least.  Obama said he was gonna spread the wealth around, and reparations would be the way to do it.  What is he waiting for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that inherited wealth would have grown to $250,000 per African.
> 
> Show all your work.
Click to expand...


Why should anyone prove anything to you? You just have to agree or disagree.


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> Quadravius said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reparations isnt just about slavery either, but paying for putting black people down for over 100 years after slavery was abolished.  How many black people had ancestors who were denied a job last century because they were black?  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a white person who was denied a job last week because he was white? Or an Asian student who wasn't accepted to a university because he was Asian? How far do we take this and where does the $ come from?
> 
> We need to remember and learn as a nation, but this just isn't practical at this point.
Click to expand...


What about them?  Whites had centuries of AA. Asians did not go through what Black people did.  Its practical. If we can fund a war we can get this done.


----------



## Unkotare

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quadravius said:
> 
> 
> 
> And reparations isnt just about slavery either, but paying for putting black people down for over 100 years after slavery was abolished.  How many black people had ancestors who were denied a job last century because they were black?  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a white person who was denied a job last week because he was white? Or an Asian student who wasn't accepted to a university because he was Asian? How far do we take this and where does the $ come from?
> 
> We need to remember and learn as a nation, but this just isn't practical at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about them?
Click to expand...




You're too stupid to even understand what you're saying. Talk about being part of the problem...


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a white person who was denied a job last week because he was white? Or an Asian student who wasn't accepted to a university because he was Asian? How far do we take this and where does the $ come from?
> 
> We need to remember and learn as a nation, but this just isn't practical at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too stupid to even understand what you're saying. Talk about being part of the problem...
Click to expand...


You love calling names when you get frustrated.  Just address my post.  Why is that an issue after centuries of Black people losing or being denied their jobs?  Why is it not "practical" if we can spend all kinds of money on wars? Seems to me it only became a problem if Black people are given what is due.


----------



## Unkotare

Asclepias said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too stupid to even understand what you're saying. Talk about being part of the problem...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You love calling names when you get frustrated.  .
Click to expand...



You're hopeless. There is no avoiding the conclusion that you are a racist idiot. You've proven it here too many times. Have fun.


----------



## MikeK

Quadravius said:


> And reparations isnt just about slavery either, but paying for putting black people down for over 100 years after slavery was abolished.  How many black people had ancestors who were denied a job last century because they were black?  How much did racism cost black america?  I think $250k is perfectly reasonable.  Several generations of blacks were denied the ability to work and acquire wealth, and even get an education.  And that directly impacts how black society is today.


There is merit to what you've said about the Jim Crow effect.  But you've specified a $250k reparation figure.  Who would receive that sum?  Every Black person in America? If not, which ones?


----------



## Immanuel

Unkotare said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> And each and every generation is getting worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each and every generation has said that same thing.
Click to expand...


Each and every generation has been right.


----------



## Immanuel

MikeK said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such as?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our past.  That is what I said isn't it?  History?  You know that subject that so many people hated in school?  I rather enjoyed history except for having to remember exact dates.  I was pretty good with time periods but if the question was what day did Cornwall surrender at Yorktown and my thought was, who gives a shit what day it was?
> 
> There are a lot of things our elders can teach us.  It is a shame we can't learn from them now as so much history has been befuddled by so called modern day historians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again -- such as?  Specifically what things could or should we have learned from the past which are relevant to the topic, which is _reparations_ for the practice of slavery in America?
Click to expand...


Asked and answered.  Next


----------



## Unkotare

Immanuel said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> And each and every generation is getting worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each and every generation has said that same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Each and every generation has been right.
Click to expand...





Wow, how have we lasted so long?


----------



## Asclepias

Unkotare said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're too stupid to even understand what you're saying. Talk about being part of the problem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You love calling names when you get frustrated.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're hopeless. There is no avoiding the conclusion that you are a racist idiot. You've proven it here too many times. Have fun.
Click to expand...


You can run but you cant hide. Address the questions or explain to he board why you are incapable of doing so. 

Why is that an issue after centuries of Black people losing or being denied their jobs? Why is it not "practical" if we can spend all kinds of money on wars? Seems to me it only became a problem if Black people are given what is due.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quadravius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im for reparations.  Because its not right that previous generations of black people were robbed of their right to acquire wealth so their children had something to inherit.  Black america would be in a way better situation if they inherited some of the wealth passed on for generations.  But that was stolen from us, and thats why they owe us.  Every black man in america who can prove they had an ancestor who was a slave should get $250,000 at least.  Obama said he was gonna spread the wealth around, and reparations would be the way to do it.  What is he waiting for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that inherited wealth would have grown to $250,000 per African.
> 
> Show all your work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should anyone prove anything to you? You just have to agree or disagree.
Click to expand...


I disagree with the poor math.


----------



## PredFan

editec said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm white actually.
> 
> Kidnapping is a criminal offense, while at the time slavery wasn't, on the criminal count alone reparations are justified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slave owners didn't kidnap anyone, they bought those slaves with hard earned money. If a criminal act was made it was made in Africa out of US jurisdiction.
> 
> But for the sake of argument, let's see your evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sir, have been tragically misinformed.
Click to expand...


No, he's correct in every way.


----------



## PredFan

An ancestor of mine died fighting for the Union Army.

We already paid, kiss my ass.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove that inherited wealth would have grown to $250,000 per African.
> 
> Show all your work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should anyone prove anything to you? You just have to agree or disagree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree with the poor math.
Click to expand...


Noted. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Asclepias

PredFan said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slave owners didn't kidnap anyone, they bought those slaves with hard earned money. If a criminal act was made it was made in Africa out of US jurisdiction.
> 
> But for the sake of argument, let's see your evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sir, have been tragically misinformed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he's correct in every way.
Click to expand...


LL is a bigtime liar. He is never correct.


----------



## Asclepias

PredFan said:


> An ancestor of mine died fighting for the Union Army.
> 
> We already paid, kiss my ass.



That was no payment. That was duty or be a draft dodger.  No monetary compensation came the former slaves way because the Union fought to keep the south from seceding. Thats the whole point of reparations.  Look it up.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should anyone prove anything to you? You just have to agree or disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with the poor math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noted. Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


Your math-free feelings are noted.


----------



## GibsonSG

Why should we compensate today's negros for slavery that happened 150 years ago? Makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

GibsonSG said:


> Why should we compensate today's negros for slavery that happened 150 years ago? Makes no fucking sense.



Because the Man is keepin' me down.

And I need money to buy my shit.

Don't wanna get a job workin' for whitey. /liberal idiocy off


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sir, have been tragically misinformed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's correct in every way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LL is a bigtime liar. He is never correct.
Click to expand...


You sir are a liar.

Everything in my statement was correct.

American slave owners did not go to Africa and kidnap Africans to be used as slaves. But hey, I don't expect a racist fuck like you to agree. Stay a victim the rest of your pathetic life and teach your children to do the same.


----------



## ClosedCaption

GibsonSG said:


> Why should we compensate today's negros for slavery that happened 150 years ago? Makes no fucking sense.



Because we were wronged and time doesnt change a wrong into a right


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ClosedCaption said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we compensate today's negros for slavery that happened 150 years ago? Makes no fucking sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we were wronged and time doesnt change a wrong into a right
Click to expand...


You weren't wronged. Slavery was perfectly legal until new laws were passed. 

You idiots love playing the victim.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we compensate today's negros for slavery that happened 150 years ago? Makes no fucking sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we were wronged and time doesnt change a wrong into a right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You weren't wronged. Slavery was perfectly legal until new laws were passed.
> 
> You idiots love playing the victim.
Click to expand...



Whos playing the victim.  Blacks were wronged and just because time has passed doesnt mean its less wrong.  Fucking children was legal before new laws were passed too.  What about it?


----------



## GibsonSG

ClosedCaption said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we compensate today's negros for slavery that happened 150 years ago? Makes no fucking sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we were wronged and time doesnt change a wrong into a right
Click to expand...


You weren't wronged, people 150 years ago maybe, but not today's negros, so why should they be compensated?


----------



## ClosedCaption

GibsonSG said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we compensate today's negros for slavery that happened 150 years ago? Makes no fucking sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we were wronged and time doesnt change a wrong into a right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You weren't wronged, people 150 years ago maybe, but not today's negros, so why should they be compensated?
Click to expand...


Because you wronged our ancestors and put them on a path of failure.  Any other questions


----------



## GibsonSG

ClosedCaption said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we were wronged and time doesnt change a wrong into a right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't wronged, people 150 years ago maybe, but not today's negros, so why should they be compensated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you wronged our ancestors and put them on a path of failure.  Any other questions
Click to expand...


So you're a failure because of what happened 150 years ago? And you want money for that?


----------



## Asclepias

GibsonSG said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we compensate today's negros for slavery that happened 150 years ago? Makes no fucking sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we were wronged and time doesnt change a wrong into a right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You weren't wronged, people 150 years ago maybe, but not today's negros, so why should they be compensated?
Click to expand...


Because the ancestors of those people were not compensated dumbass.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we were wronged and time doesnt change a wrong into a right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't wronged. Slavery was perfectly legal until new laws were passed.
> 
> You idiots love playing the victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whos playing the victim.  Blacks were wronged and just because time has passed doesnt mean its less wrong.  Fucking children was legal before new laws were passed too.  What about it?
Click to expand...


You are playing the victim by claiming "we" were wronged. You nor any black American alive today was wronged by slavery. Why don't you go to Africa and help free those that are still enslaved instead of whining about what happened here 150 plus years ago?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ClosedCaption said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we were wronged and time doesnt change a wrong into a right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't wronged, people 150 years ago maybe, but not today's negros, so why should they be compensated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you wronged our ancestors and put them on a path of failure.  Any other questions
Click to expand...


What a crock of shit. Everyone chooses their own path.  Some of your ancestors were slave owners themselves. Now how about them apples!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we were wronged and time doesnt change a wrong into a right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't wronged, people 150 years ago maybe, but not today's negros, so why should they be compensated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the ancestors of those people were not compensated dumbass.
Click to expand...


And they will never be. Because they're dead! Dumbass!!


----------



## ClosedCaption

GibsonSG said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't wronged, people 150 years ago maybe, but not today's negros, so why should they be compensated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you wronged our ancestors and put them on a path of failure.  Any other questions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're a failure because of what happened 150 years ago? And you want money for that?
Click to expand...


Not mines personally the black race as a whole in America.  Money?  No.

Programs to shift the balance.  Yes.

No one but white people have this idea that money will be handed out.  No one is asking for or promoting that idea except whites.  Guess why?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ClosedCaption said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you wronged our ancestors and put them on a path of failure.  Any other questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a failure because of what happened 150 years ago? And you want money for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not mines personally the black race as a whole in America.  Money?  No.
> 
> Programs to shift the balance.  Yes.
> 
> No one but white people have this idea that money will be handed out.  No one is asking for or promoting that idea except whites.  Guess why?
Click to expand...


Specify what programs would "shift the balance".


Just whites huh?

Welfare Recipients 'Just Tryin' to Get Some Obama Money'

Detroit councilwoman to Obama: We voted for you, now bail us out


----------



## ClosedCaption

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't wronged. Slavery was perfectly legal until new laws were passed.
> 
> You idiots love playing the victim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos playing the victim.  Blacks were wronged and just because time has passed doesnt mean its less wrong.  Fucking children was legal before new laws were passed too.  What about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are playing the victim by claiming "we" were wronged. You nor any black American alive today was wronged by slavery. Why don't you go to Africa and help free those that are still enslaved instead of whining about what happened here 150 plus years ago?
Click to expand...


Oh I'm sorry then...Let me stop playing the victim (to you).  Slavery was right!  My Ancestors were treated fairly!  Good times!

So when you have nothing you deflect to africa.  Good job!


----------



## ClosedCaption

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a failure because of what happened 150 years ago? And you want money for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mines personally the black race as a whole in America.  Money?  No.
> 
> Programs to shift the balance.  Yes.
> 
> No one but white people have this idea that money will be handed out.  No one is asking for or promoting that idea except whites.  Guess why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Specify what programs would "shift the balance".
> 
> 
> Just whites huh?
> 
> Welfare Recipients 'Just Tryin' to Get Some Obama Money'
> 
> Detroit councilwoman to Obama: We voted for you, now bail us out
Click to expand...


Housing, Education, Jobs the Usual


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't wronged, people 150 years ago maybe, but not today's negros, so why should they be compensated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the ancestors of those people were not compensated dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they will never be. Because they're dead! Dumbass!!
Click to expand...


I'm still alive dumbass. So are other descendents of slaves.


----------



## GibsonSG

ClosedCaption said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you wronged our ancestors and put them on a path of failure.  Any other questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a failure because of what happened 150 years ago? And you want money for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not mines personally the black race as a whole in America.  Money?  No.
> 
> Programs to shift the balance.  Yes.
> 
> No one but white people have this idea that money will be handed out.  No one is asking for or promoting that idea except whites.  Guess why?
Click to expand...

Money for condoms? I'm down with that. Otherwise just stay in school, it's free. Otherwise there's welfare, food stamps...


----------



## ClosedCaption

GibsonSG said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a failure because of what happened 150 years ago? And you want money for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not mines personally the black race as a whole in America.  Money?  No.
> 
> Programs to shift the balance.  Yes.
> 
> No one but white people have this idea that money will be handed out.  No one is asking for or promoting that idea except whites.  Guess why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money for condoms? I'm down with that. Otherwise just stay in school, it's free. Otherwise there's welfare, food stamps...
Click to expand...


Exactly so whats the problem again?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whos playing the victim.  Blacks were wronged and just because time has passed doesnt mean its less wrong.  Fucking children was legal before new laws were passed too.  What about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are playing the victim by claiming "we" were wronged. You nor any black American alive today was wronged by slavery. Why don't you go to Africa and help free those that are still enslaved instead of whining about what happened here 150 plus years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I'm sorry then...Let me stop playing the victim (to you).  Slavery was right!  My Ancestors were treated fairly!  Good times!
> 
> So when you have nothing you deflect to africa.  Good job!
Click to expand...


There was no deflection. You're upset about slavery that happened here over 150 years ago but you don't care about your family still enslaved in your motherland.

Just setting the record straight.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not mines personally the black race as a whole in America.  Money?  No.
> 
> Programs to shift the balance.  Yes.
> 
> No one but white people have this idea that money will be handed out.  No one is asking for or promoting that idea except whites.  Guess why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specify what programs would "shift the balance".
> 
> 
> Just whites huh?
> 
> Welfare Recipients 'Just Tryin' to Get Some Obama Money'
> 
> Detroit councilwoman to Obama: We voted for you, now bail us out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Housing, Education, Jobs the Usual
Click to expand...


Blacks have the same access as anyone else to all those things. Do you mean to tell me that none of these things can be acquired without the white man helping?

You don't think too highly of your people.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the ancestors of those people were not compensated dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they will never be. Because they're dead! Dumbass!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still alive dumbass. So are other descendents of slaves.
Click to expand...


Yes you are alive and you were never a slave. Therefore no compensation is due to you. I doubt you or could trace your lineage back that far. But on the off chance you can, who were your ancestors masters?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are playing the victim by claiming "we" were wronged. You nor any black American alive today was wronged by slavery. Why don't you go to Africa and help free those that are still enslaved instead of whining about what happened here 150 plus years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm sorry then...Let me stop playing the victim (to you).  Slavery was right!  My Ancestors were treated fairly!  Good times!
> 
> So when you have nothing you deflect to africa.  Good job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no deflection. You're upset about slavery that happened here over 150 years ago but you don't care about your family still enslaved in your motherland.
> 
> Just setting the record straight.
Click to expand...


Uhhh ok?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Lonestar_logic said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Specify what programs would "shift the balance".
> 
> 
> Just whites huh?
> 
> Welfare Recipients 'Just Tryin' to Get Some Obama Money'
> 
> Detroit councilwoman to Obama: We voted for you, now bail us out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Housing, Education, Jobs the Usual
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks have the same access as anyone else to all those things. Do you mean to tell me that none of these things can be acquired without the white man helping?
> 
> You don't think too highly of your people.
Click to expand...


I know, thats why there should be programs ONLY for blacks and not that Affirmative Action nonsense that all the white women and asians are using up


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they will never be. Because they're dead! Dumbass!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still alive dumbass. So are other descendents of slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you are alive and you were never a slave. Therefore no compensation is due to you. I doubt you or could trace your lineage back that far. But on the off chance you can, who were your ancestors masters?
Click to expand...


Its not hard to understand. My ancestors were enslaved. They were never compensated. Compensation should come to me.  See how that works?  Wait a minute. You are nothing but a liar. Why am I even talking to you? Go play on the highway liar.


----------



## GibsonSG

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still alive dumbass. So are other descendents of slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are alive and you were never a slave. Therefore no compensation is due to you. I doubt you or could trace your lineage back that far. But on the off chance you can, who were your ancestors masters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not hard to understand. My ancestors were enslaved. They were never compensated. Compensation should come to me.  See how that works?  Wait a minute. You are nothing but a liar. Why am I even talking to you? Go play on the highway liar.
Click to expand...

Blacks are been compensated, it's called AA and welfare.


----------



## Asclepias

GibsonSG said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are alive and you were never a slave. Therefore no compensation is due to you. I doubt you or could trace your lineage back that far. But on the off chance you can, who were your ancestors masters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not hard to understand. My ancestors were enslaved. They were never compensated. Compensation should come to me.  See how that works?  Wait a minute. You are nothing but a liar. Why am I even talking to you? Go play on the highway liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks are been compensated, it's called AA and welfare.
Click to expand...


Everybody gets AA and welfare. Whites got welfare for decades. It was made specifically for them.  White women, the disabled, and other ethnicities besides Black people get AA. You must be stupid to think otherwise.


----------



## Mr. President

Uhhh If black people get reparations I want my tax dollars that went to any public assistance for blacks refunded.  Reparations would after all put us back on an even playing field!


----------



## Asclepias

Mr. President said:


> Uhhh If black people get reparations I want my tax dollars that went to any public assistance for blacks refunded.  Reparations would after all put us back on an even playing field!



Uuuh that only works if whites did not get public assistance for decades before Blacks were able to.  So add some additional money for Black people that paid taxes for whites to collect welfare.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still alive dumbass. So are other descendents of slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are alive and you were never a slave. Therefore no compensation is due to you. I doubt you or could trace your lineage back that far. But on the off chance you can, who were your ancestors masters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not hard to understand. My ancestors were enslaved. They were never compensated. Compensation should come to me.  See how that works?  Wait a minute. You are nothing but a liar. Why am I even talking to you? Go play on the highway liar.
Click to expand...


Well us white people got together and we discussed your demands. We have decided that you can go fuck yourself; youre never getting reparations from us. Any other questions?


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are alive and you were never a slave. Therefore no compensation is due to you. I doubt you or could trace your lineage back that far. But on the off chance you can, who were your ancestors masters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not hard to understand. My ancestors were enslaved. They were never compensated. Compensation should come to me.  See how that works?  Wait a minute. You are nothing but a liar. Why am I even talking to you? Go play on the highway liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well us white people got together and we discussed your demands. We have decided that you can go fuck yourself; youre never getting reparations from us. Any other questions?
Click to expand...


Well my friends said your white people dont speak for them or the rest of the country.  BTW they also said you can go fuck yourself first.  We are going to get it whether you like it or not, one way or the other. Anymore questions?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are alive and you were never a slave. Therefore no compensation is due to you. I doubt you or could trace your lineage back that far. But on the off chance you can, who were your ancestors masters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not hard to understand. My ancestors were enslaved. They were never compensated. Compensation should come to me.  See how that works?  Wait a minute. You are nothing but a liar. Why am I even talking to you? Go play on the highway liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well us white people got together and we discussed your demands. We have decided that you can go fuck yourself; youre never getting reparations from us. Any other questions?
Click to expand...


----------



## Katzndogz

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still alive dumbass. So are other descendents of slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are alive and you were never a slave. Therefore no compensation is due to you. I doubt you or could trace your lineage back that far. But on the off chance you can, who were your ancestors masters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not hard to understand. My ancestors were enslaved. They were never compensated. Compensation should come to me.  See how that works?  Wait a minute. You are nothing but a liar. Why am I even talking to you? Go play on the highway liar.
Click to expand...


If compensation goes to you, it won't go to your children or grandchildren who are also the descendants of slaves.  They won't get anything because you got it all.

So we either take black people as household pets to be cared for like a helpless animal, or they stand up as men.


----------



## Asclepias

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are alive and you were never a slave. Therefore no compensation is due to you. I doubt you or could trace your lineage back that far. But on the off chance you can, who were your ancestors masters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not hard to understand. My ancestors were enslaved. They were never compensated. Compensation should come to me.  See how that works?  Wait a minute. You are nothing but a liar. Why am I even talking to you? Go play on the highway liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If compensation goes to you, it won't go to your children or grandchildren who are also the descendants of slaves.  They won't get anything because you got it all.
> 
> So we either take black people as household pets to be cared for like a helpless animal, or they stand up as men.
Click to expand...


What makes you think that any compensation coming to me would not benefit my children or grand children?  Have you ever heard of the words "inheritance", "legacy", "trust fund",  or "irrevocable trust"?  They will be starting out in the race of life with a better position.  Whites have always had the pole position. Time for things to be equaled up.

You are not taking care of anyone. You are paying a debt your ancestors benefitted from to improve their position. If you are a recent immigrant then you just incurred the debt by becoming an American citizen.  Nice attempt at trying to shame someone. You guys are the ones that had to get free help.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not hard to understand. My ancestors were enslaved. They were never compensated. Compensation should come to me.  See how that works?  Wait a minute. You are nothing but a liar. Why am I even talking to you? Go play on the highway liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well us white people got together and we discussed your demands. We have decided that you can go fuck yourself; youre never getting reparations from us. Any other questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well my friends said your white people dont speak for them or the rest of the country.  BTW they also said you can go fuck yourself first.  We are going to get it whether you like it or not, one way or the other. Anymore questions?
Click to expand...


If that's true, you'll be getting your reparations next month. If you don't get your reparations next month, you'll know that what I said was true.... you aren't ever getting shit from us.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well us white people got together and we discussed your demands. We have decided that you can go fuck yourself; youre never getting reparations from us. Any other questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my friends said your white people dont speak for them or the rest of the country.  BTW they also said you can go fuck yourself first.  We are going to get it whether you like it or not, one way or the other. Anymore questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that's true, you'll be getting your reparations next month. If you don't get your reparations next month, you'll know that what I said was true.... you aren't ever getting shit from us.
Click to expand...


Sorry but you were not in on when the reparations were being paid or how. You are a nobody without a voice. Your tax money will be used to foot the bill. i will make certain of that.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well my friends said your white people dont speak for them or the rest of the country.  BTW they also said you can go fuck yourself first.  We are going to get it whether you like it or not, one way or the other. Anymore questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true, you'll be getting your reparations next month. If you don't get your reparations next month, you'll know that what I said was true.... you aren't ever getting shit from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but you were not in on when the reparations were being paid or how. You are a nobody without a voice. Your tax money will be used to foot the bill. i will make certain of that.
Click to expand...


Well if you get reparations, I will look like a fool, but until then YOU will be the fool. Its NEVER going to happen, and let me fill you in on a secret... the more time that passes, the less likely reparations will be paid. You better starting making some big moves right now if you want this to go down.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true, you'll be getting your reparations next month. If you don't get your reparations next month, you'll know that what I said was true.... you aren't ever getting shit from us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but you were not in on when the reparations were being paid or how. You are a nobody without a voice. Your tax money will be used to foot the bill. i will make certain of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if you get reparations, I will look like a fool, but until then YOU will be the fool. Its NEVER going to happen, and let me fill you in on a secret... the more time that passes, the less likely reparations will be paid. You better starting making some big moves right now if you want this to go down.
Click to expand...


You do look like a fool as usual. Telling me I am a fool is desperation on your part.  You can get upset and type in all caps if you want to. Its coming whether you like it or not and there is nothing you can do about it except go to jail for not paying your taxes.


----------



## GibsonSG

Asclepias said:


> Mr. President said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh If black people get reparations I want my tax dollars that went to any public assistance for blacks refunded.  Reparations would after all put us back on an even playing field!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uuuh that only works if whites did not get public assistance for decades before Blacks were able to.  So add some additional money for Black people that paid taxes for whites to collect welfare.
Click to expand...


How about if we offer to send you all back to Africa?


----------



## Asclepias

GibsonSG said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. President said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh If black people get reparations I want my tax dollars that went to any public assistance for blacks refunded.  Reparations would after all put us back on an even playing field!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uuuh that only works if whites did not get public assistance for decades before Blacks were able to.  So add some additional money for Black people that paid taxes for whites to collect welfare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about if we offer to send you all back to Africa?
Click to expand...


Thats fine as long as the reparations are paid for lets call it "lost wages" and all white people are sent back to Europe at the same time.  There are some very nice cities in Africa i would love to live in.


----------



## GibsonSG

Asclepias said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uuuh that only works if whites did not get public assistance for decades before Blacks were able to.  So add some additional money for Black people that paid taxes for whites to collect welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about if we offer to send you all back to Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats fine as long as the reparations are paid for lets call it "lost wages" and all white people are sent back to Europe at the same time.  There are some very nice cities in Africa i would love to live in.
Click to expand...


Sure, in Africa you can get reparations from the black slave owners that sold your ancestors' sorry asses.


----------



## Unkotare

GibsonSG said:


> How about if we offer to send you all back to Africa?





Who is "we"?


----------



## Asclepias

GibsonSG said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if we offer to send you all back to Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats fine as long as the reparations are paid for lets call it "lost wages" and all white people are sent back to Europe at the same time.  There are some very nice cities in Africa i would love to live in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, in Africa you can get reparations from the black slave owners that sold your ancestors' sorry asses.
Click to expand...


Thats already been arranged. You evidently are not aware of this right? So what kind of power do you have to get this pulled off or are you just another simple, powerless, simian proud of your redneck heritage?


----------



## GibsonSG

Asclepias said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats fine as long as the reparations are paid for lets call it "lost wages" and all white people are sent back to Europe at the same time.  There are some very nice cities in Africa i would love to live in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, in Africa you can get reparations from the black slave owners that sold your ancestors' sorry asses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats already been arranged. You evidently are not aware of this right? So what kind of power do you have to get this pulled off or are you just another simple, powerless, simian proud of your redneck heritage?
Click to expand...


Don't be so angry about being black, it can't be that bad.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ClosedCaption said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we were wronged and time doesnt change a wrong into a right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't wronged, people 150 years ago maybe, but not today's negros, so why should they be compensated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you wronged our ancestors and put them on a path of failure.  Any other questions
Click to expand...



We didn't wrong your ancestors.
Sorry you're a failure.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still alive dumbass. So are other descendents of slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are alive and you were never a slave. Therefore no compensation is due to you. I doubt you or could trace your lineage back that far. But on the off chance you can, who were your ancestors masters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not hard to understand. My ancestors were enslaved. They were never compensated. Compensation should come to me.  See how that works?  Wait a minute. You are nothing but a liar. Why am I even talking to you? Go play on the highway liar.
Click to expand...


*Compensation should come to me. *

You're here, instead of in some crappy country in Africa.
You've been compensated.
See how that works?


----------



## Asclepias

GibsonSG said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, in Africa you can get reparations from the black slave owners that sold your ancestors' sorry asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats already been arranged. You evidently are not aware of this right? So what kind of power do you have to get this pulled off or are you just another simple, powerless, simian proud of your redneck heritage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't be so angry about being black, it can't be that bad.
Click to expand...


You shouldnt be angry about being white even though it must be tough walking around feeling frightened all the time.  

However you tried to dodge my question. What can you do to make this happen?  You seem kind of low on the totem pole and irrelevant so i dont expect much from you.  Can you point me to someone that shares your views that actually can do something? I'm tired of talking to the little guys like you.


----------



## GibsonSG

Asclepias said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats already been arranged. You evidently are not aware of this right? So what kind of power do you have to get this pulled off or are you just another simple, powerless, simian proud of your redneck heritage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so angry about being black, it can't be that bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You shouldnt be angry about being white even though it must be tough walking around feeling frightened all the time.
> 
> However you tried to dodge my question. What can you do to make this happen?  You seem kind of low on the totem pole and irrelevant so i dont expect much from you.  Can you point me to someone that shares your views that actually can do something? I'm tired of talking to the little guys like you.
Click to expand...


What am I supposed to be afraid of? Guys with a chip on their shoulder like you?


----------



## Asclepias

GibsonSG said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so angry about being black, it can't be that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldnt be angry about being white even though it must be tough walking around feeling frightened all the time.
> 
> However you tried to dodge my question. What can you do to make this happen?  You seem kind of low on the totem pole and irrelevant so i dont expect much from you.  Can you point me to someone that shares your views that actually can do something? I'm tired of talking to the little guys like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What am I supposed to be afraid of? Guys with a chip on their shoulder like you?
Click to expand...


Well...yes.  You are frightened. I bet you would never walk up to me in person and expose your views. Face it. You are frightened so you would only talk tough on line. Everyone knows you would pee yourself. 

However you tried to dodge my question...again. What can you do to make this happen? You seem kind of low on the totem pole and irrelevant so i dont expect much from you. Can you point me to someone that shares your views that actually can do something? I'm tired of talking to the little guys like you.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Free 20 college credits is probably the only way I'd agree with it.

Education is needed in this community


----------



## Asclepias

Matthew said:


> Free 20 college credits is probably the only way I'd agree with it.
> 
> Education is needed in this community



Good thing no one cares what you agree with.  I know it seems like a lot to you but 20 credits wouldn't cover an hour of interest nor would it help the person that it would be given to.  You should probably keep the 20 for yourself.  You need it much more than anyone I know of.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Well,

It is the best thing they could do.


----------



## Asclepias

Matthew said:


> Well,
> 
> It is the best thing they could do.



Not really. 250K would do wonders in the right hands even though it is a far cry from what is really owed. Give me 250k and I would turn it into a million inside of a year.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,
> 
> It is the best thing they could do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. 250K would do wonders in the right hands even though it is a far cry from what is really owed. Give me 250k and I would turn it into a million inside of a year.
Click to expand...


No you wouldn't. Regardless, I already told you we aren't even giving you 1 cent. Deal with it loser. Quit depending on white people for money.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You weren't wronged, people 150 years ago maybe, but not today's negros, so why should they be compensated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you wronged our ancestors and put them on a path of failure.  Any other questions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't wrong your ancestors.
> Sorry you're a failure.
Click to expand...


Again not you personally, but you collectively


----------



## Godboy

ClosedCaption said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you wronged our ancestors and put them on a path of failure.  Any other questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't wrong your ancestors.
> Sorry you're a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again not you personally, but you collectively
Click to expand...


When people complain about black crime, the knock out game, dead beat dads, etc., you guys say those are just a few bad apples, and not representative of your community as a whole. So how can you blame white people "collectively", for things that happened before we were born?

Hypocrite.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



No "we" didn't.

I have a few VERY solid alibis.  I wasn't there at the time.  Neither were my forebears.  In fact, those folks were in the nation to the north where fleeing slaves were welcomed.  Nope.  I had nothing to do with it.

In fact, I wasn't even BORN yet.  So even _if_ my forebears _*had*_ been here, I would have no personal responsibility for it.  The sins of the forefathers are NOT properly visited (legally, ethically, logically or morally) upon the children.

So, I think I'm just gonna have to go ahead and decline any and all calls, requests or "demands" to pay any portion of "reparations."  For, in the end, fair IS fair.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.





Which Black American slave owners pay repatriations for the thousands of Black and White slaves they owned?  Many people have the 'romantic idea' (as noted by Henry Louis Gates Jr. in the article below) that Blacks "only" had slaves because they brought family members or tried to keep families together. Its not true. Blacks also owned whites as well and had indentured servants, although not on the same level as Blacks being owned by Whites, by far. Gates estimates Blacks owned 18% of slaves at some point in time.  Of course we can't forget the 100,000  estimated Irish people ( and their eventual ancestors) who were transported as slaves to the Colonies by Cromwell. How about the "Gypsies "(Romani) people? Am I missing anyone? 

Black Slave Owners: Did They Exist? - The Root

Slavery in the British Isles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## IlarMeilyr

And if the black tribal elders in Africa had not been in complicity with the slave traders seeking fresh supplies of human workers, there may never have been a slave trade of the magnitude that developed.  Will African societies be called upon to contribute to this reparations effort?

Check it out: The Truth about Slavery | Bnpsalford's Blog

OR, maybe THIS piece:



> The AMISTAD America website stresses the need to educate the public about the history of slavery through common experiences and dialogue. By confronting the past and promoting reconciliation and social healing the Amistads Atlantic Freedom Tour aims to help all people work toward transforming the future.
> 
> However, confronting the history of the Atlantic slave trade requires more than a sentence acknowledging that the Amistad prisoners had been captured in Africa by Africans who sold them to European slave traders. Website readers must understand that this terrible traffic in millions of human beings had been, as affirmed by the PBS Africans in America series, a joint venture: During this era, Africans and Europeans stood together as equals, companions in commerce and profit. Kings exchanged respectful letters across color lines and addressed each other as colleagues. Natives of the two continents were tied into a common economy.2
> 
> Incomplete depictions of the Atlantic slave trade are, in fact, quite common. My 2003 study of 49 state U.S. history standards revealed that not one of these guides to classroom content even mentioned the key role of Africans in supplying the Atlantic slave trade.3 In Africa itself, however, the slave trade is remembered quite differently. Nigerians, for example, explicitly teach about their own role in the trade: * * * *


  --  History News Network | It's Time to Face the Whole Truth About the Atlantic Slave Trade


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ClosedCaption said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you wronged our ancestors and put them on a path of failure.  Any other questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't wrong your ancestors.
> Sorry you're a failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again not you personally, but you collectively
Click to expand...


Sorry you are collectively, failures.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,
> 
> It is the best thing they could do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. 250K would do wonders in the right hands even though it is a far cry from what is really owed. Give me 250k and I would turn it into a million inside of a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you wouldn't. Regardless, I already told you we aren't even giving you 1 cent. Deal with it loser. Quit depending on white people for money.
Click to expand...


You personally havent made that much in your lifetime but your taxes will help. You dont have a choice in the matter. Deal with that loser. You


----------



## Asclepias

CaféAuLait;8615344 said:
			
		

> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Black American slave owners pay repatriations for the thousands of Black and White slaves they owned?  Many people have the 'romantic idea' (as noted by Henry Louis Gates Jr. in the article below) that Blacks "only" had slaves because they brought family members or tried to keep families together. Its not true. Blacks also owned whites as well and had indentured servants, although not on the same level as Blacks being owned by Whites, by far. Gates estimates Blacks owned 18% of slaves at some point in time.  Of course we can't forget the 100,000  estimated Irish people ( and their eventual ancestors) who were transported as slaves to the Colonies by Cromwell. How about the "Gypsies "(Romani) people? Am I missing anyone?
> 
> Black Slave Owners: Did They Exist? - The Root
> 
> Slavery in the British Isles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


You can start quoting Gates as an expert when he becomes a historian instead of an author. He doesn't know what the hell he is talking about.  Yes there were some turncoats but the vast majority of Black slave owners owned their family.  Who do you think you are fooling?

Reparations will be paid by the tax payers not someones family just like the Japanese were paid. If we can spend billions on war we can pay reparations owed to African Americans.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. 250K would do wonders in the right hands even though it is a far cry from what is really owed. Give me 250k and I would turn it into a million inside of a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you wouldn't. Regardless, I already told you we aren't even giving you 1 cent. Deal with it loser. Quit depending on white people for money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You personally havent made that much in your lifetime but your taxes will help. You dont have a choice in the matter. Deal with that loser. You
Click to expand...

Of course I have a choice in the matter. I'm telling you I won't allow reparations. Go ahead and let me know if my orders arent being followed. No one will defy me on this, I guarantee it. Never underestimate the power of the white side.


----------



## Ernie S.

ClosedCaption said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we compensate today's negros for slavery that happened 150 years ago? Makes no fucking sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we were wronged and time doesnt change a wrong into a right
Click to expand...


No! YOU were not wronged. What happened to your great great great grandfather was wrong as hell, but it didn't happen to you and I was not responsible.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you wouldn't. Regardless, I already told you we aren't even giving you 1 cent. Deal with it loser. Quit depending on white people for money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You personally havent made that much in your lifetime but your taxes will help. You dont have a choice in the matter. Deal with that loser. You
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I have a choice in the matter. I'm telling you I won't allow reparations. Go ahead and let me know if my orders arent being followed. No one will defy me on this, I guarantee it. Never underestimate the power of the white side.
Click to expand...


Actually you dont have a choice.  The POTUS already said he can do whatever he wants. Me and him are close. Its coming. You and your band of white smurfs have under estimated your intake of meth.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;8615344 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Black American slave owners pay repatriations for the thousands of Black and White slaves they owned?  Many people have the 'romantic idea' (as noted by Henry Louis Gates Jr. in the article below) that Blacks "only" had slaves because they brought family members or tried to keep families together. Its not true. Blacks also owned whites as well and had indentured servants, although not on the same level as Blacks being owned by Whites, by far. Gates estimates Blacks owned 18% of slaves at some point in time.  Of course we can't forget the 100,000  estimated Irish people ( and their eventual ancestors) who were transported as slaves to the Colonies by Cromwell. How about the "Gypsies "(Romani) people? Am I missing anyone?
> 
> Black Slave Owners: Did They Exist? - The Root
> 
> Slavery in the British Isles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can start quoting Gates as an expert when he becomes a historian instead of an author. He doesn't know what the hell he is talking about.  Yes there were some turncoats but the vast majority of Black slave owners owned their family.  Who do you think you are fooling?
> 
> Reparations will be paid by the tax payers not someones family just like the Japanese were paid. If we can spend billions on war we can pay reparations owed to African Americans.
Click to expand...


Think I'm fooling? Gates quotes historians he believed were accurate or he obviously would not have written the article.  

The simple fact of the matter is blacks owned black slaves. Whites owned white slaves. Whites owned blacks slaves. Blacks sold blacks into slavery, whites sold blacks into slavery. The issue is broad and encompassing. It was not just African blacks sold into slavery. The Irish, Romani, Berbers, and others were sold into slavery as well. A horrible and terrible part of history which I had no part of, nor did you. 

How would one decide which black African paid which for their part in enslaving blacks? Which white would have to pay which black? Which white would have to pay which Irish white, or Romani?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You personally havent made that much in your lifetime but your taxes will help. You dont have a choice in the matter. Deal with that loser. You
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I have a choice in the matter. I'm telling you I won't allow reparations. Go ahead and let me know if my orders arent being followed. No one will defy me on this, I guarantee it. Never underestimate the power of the white side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually you dont have a choice.  The POTUS already said he can do whatever he wants. Me and him are close. Its coming. You and your band of white smurfs have under estimated your intake of meth.
Click to expand...


Obama Opposes Slavery Reparations

Obama Opposes Slavery Reparations


----------



## Asclepias

CaféAuLait;8615618 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;8615344 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Black American slave owners pay repatriations for the thousands of Black and White slaves they owned?  Many people have the 'romantic idea' (as noted by Henry Louis Gates Jr. in the article below) that Blacks "only" had slaves because they brought family members or tried to keep families together. Its not true. Blacks also owned whites as well and had indentured servants, although not on the same level as Blacks being owned by Whites, by far. Gates estimates Blacks owned 18% of slaves at some point in time.  Of course we can't forget the 100,000  estimated Irish people ( and their eventual ancestors) who were transported as slaves to the Colonies by Cromwell. How about the "Gypsies "(Romani) people? Am I missing anyone?
> 
> Black Slave Owners: Did They Exist? - The Root
> 
> Slavery in the British Isles - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can start quoting Gates as an expert when he becomes a historian instead of an author. He doesn't know what the hell he is talking about.  Yes there were some turncoats but the vast majority of Black slave owners owned their family.  Who do you think you are fooling?
> 
> Reparations will be paid by the tax payers not someones family just like the Japanese were paid. If we can spend billions on war we can pay reparations owed to African Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think I'm fooling? Gates quotes historians he believed were accurate or he obviously would not have written the article.
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is blacks owned black slaves. Whites owned white slaves. Whites owned blacks slaves. Blacks sold blacks into slavery, whites sold blacks into slavery. The issue is broad and encompassing. It was not just African blacks sold into slavery. The Irish, Romani, Berbers, and others were sold into slavery as well. A horrible and terrible part of history which I had no part of, nor did you.
> 
> How would one decide which black African paid which for their part in enslaving blacks? Which white would have to pay which black? Which white would have to pay which Irish white, or Romani?
Click to expand...


I think I outlined earlier this is only regarding the US since thats the only place you have the authority to authorize reparations.  Just like the Japanese were paid via tax money the same thing should go for African Americans.  Its not contingent on color or your ancestors actually owning slaves. Its a US thing.


----------



## Asclepias

CaféAuLait;8615623 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I have a choice in the matter. I'm telling you I won't allow reparations. Go ahead and let me know if my orders arent being followed. No one will defy me on this, I guarantee it. Never underestimate the power of the white side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you dont have a choice.  The POTUS already said he can do whatever he wants. Me and him are close. Its coming. You and your band of white smurfs have under estimated your intake of meth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama Opposes Slavery Reparations
> 
> Obama Opposes Slavery Reparations
Click to expand...


He also opposed gay marriage at first too.  He just wanted to trick the people that were uptight. Are you seeing the pattern?

TIMELINE: Tracking Barack Obama's Position On Marriage Equality | ThinkProgress


----------



## CaféAuLait

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;8615618 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can start quoting Gates as an expert when he becomes a historian instead of an author. He doesn't know what the hell he is talking about.  Yes there were some turncoats but the vast majority of Black slave owners owned their family.  Who do you think you are fooling?
> 
> Reparations will be paid by the tax payers not someones family just like the Japanese were paid. If we can spend billions on war we can pay reparations owed to African Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm fooling? Gates quotes historians he believed were accurate or he obviously would not have written the article.
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is blacks owned black slaves. Whites owned white slaves. Whites owned blacks slaves. Blacks sold blacks into slavery, whites sold blacks into slavery. The issue is broad and encompassing. It was not just African blacks sold into slavery. The Irish, Romani, Berbers, and others were sold into slavery as well. A horrible and terrible part of history which I had no part of, nor did you.
> 
> How would one decide which black African paid which for their part in enslaving blacks? Which white would have to pay which black? Which white would have to pay which Irish white, or Romani?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I outlined earlier this is only regarding the US since thats the only place you have the authority to authorize reparations.  Just like the Japanese were paid via tax money the same thing should go for African Americans.  Its not contingent on color or your ancestors actually owning slaves. Its a US thing.
Click to expand...


You do realize that there were Irish, Romani and Berber slaves sent here by Cromwell and others, right?  They were sold in Virginia and in New England and in fact were considered "cheaper" than African slaves and sold quicker, until the African slave trade became broader.


----------



## Steven_R

Asclepias said:


> Reparations will be paid by the tax payers not someones family just like the Japanese were paid. If we can spend billions on war we can pay reparations owed to African Americans.



Fuck that noise. I want blacks to pay a special tax to repay the government for the Civil War. They were the main beneficiary of the war, so they can foot the bill for it. After that, I think I should get some kind of compensation because my great-great grandfather was wounded at Vicksburg. Sure, it didn't directly affect me, but someone should pay for that injustice and whatnot. Then I demand some kind of recognition for his bravery. After all, if I'm somehow responsible for the evils of a practice that ended over a century before I was born, I should get some kind of recognition for his sacrifice and bravery in battle for freeing blacks. Maybe give the white community some free shit or cut me a break on my taxes or write off my students loans or something. I've earned it.

Or we could just say it was a shitty time, it sucked to be a slave, but those days are done and over and everyone who was a slave is long dead and gone and leave it at that.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;8615623 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you dont have a choice.  The POTUS already said he can do whatever he wants. Me and him are close. Its coming. You and your band of white smurfs have under estimated your intake of meth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Opposes Slavery Reparations
> 
> Obama Opposes Slavery Reparations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He also opposed gay marriage at first too.  He just wanted to trick the people that were uptight. Are you seeing the pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> TIMELINE: Tracking Barack Obama's Position On Marriage Equality | ThinkProgress
Click to expand...


I'm well aware of his "evolved" position on gay marriage. However, Obamas voting record and statements he does not support reparation. 


Again. How would you pay the Irish and their families, the Berbers and Romani sold into slavery, ripped apart from their families and children just as African's were? What of the American Indians sold into slavery? 

It will come down to the fact just about everyone in the US will have some relation to a once held slave. How does one decide who gets a payment and who does not?


----------



## GibsonSG

Asclepias said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,
> 
> It is the best thing they could do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. 250K would do wonders in the right hands even though it is a far cry from what is really owed. Give me 250k and I would turn it into a million inside of a year.
Click to expand...


So this is what it's about for you? You need another handout? Try first to turn the 10 bucks you have left into something other than a crack rock, then we'll talk so more.


----------



## Asclepias

CaféAuLait;8615671 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;8615618 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm fooling? Gates quotes historians he believed were accurate or he obviously would not have written the article.
> 
> The simple fact of the matter is blacks owned black slaves. Whites owned white slaves. Whites owned blacks slaves. Blacks sold blacks into slavery, whites sold blacks into slavery. The issue is broad and encompassing. It was not just African blacks sold into slavery. The Irish, Romani, Berbers, and others were sold into slavery as well. A horrible and terrible part of history which I had no part of, nor did you.
> 
> How would one decide which black African paid which for their part in enslaving blacks? Which white would have to pay which black? Which white would have to pay which Irish white, or Romani?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I outlined earlier this is only regarding the US since thats the only place you have the authority to authorize reparations.  Just like the Japanese were paid via tax money the same thing should go for African Americans.  Its not contingent on color or your ancestors actually owning slaves. Its a US thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that there were Irish, Romani and Berber slaves sent here by Cromwell and others, right?  They were sold in Virginia and in New England and in fact were considered "cheaper" than African slaves and sold quicker, until the African slave trade became broader.
Click to expand...


Yes I am aware other people were enslaved. What does this have to do with reparations for African Americans?


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reparations will be paid by the tax payers not someones family just like the Japanese were paid. If we can spend billions on war we can pay reparations owed to African Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck that noise. I want blacks to pay a special tax to repay the government for the Civil War. They were the main beneficiary of the war, so they can foot the bill for it. After that, I think I should get some kind of compensation because my great-great grandfather was wounded at Vicksburg. Sure, it didn't directly affect me, but someone should pay for that injustice and whatnot. Then I demand some kind of recognition for his bravery. After all, if I'm somehow responsible for the evils of a practice that ended over a century before I was born, I should get some kind of recognition for his sacrifice and bravery in battle for freeing blacks. Maybe give the white community some free shit or cut me a break on my taxes or write off my students loans or something. I've earned it.
> 
> Or we could just say it was a shitty time, it sucked to be a slave, but those days are done and over and everyone who was a slave is long dead and gone and leave it at that.
Click to expand...


You shouldnt be trying to have sex with noise you pervert.  Fighting in a war is a duty and you dont get paid extra from the people that may have benefited from the war moron.  Those are called mercenaries. Why should you get something for being drafted or ordered to do by your government to keep the union together? Just like the Japanese and their heirs received reparations, Blacks should too.  I cant believe you are that confused.


----------



## History

Blacks in Africa held whites as slaves, and only 2% of Americans back in the day had slaves. There are also more black people in the world than white people. So that answer is no.


----------



## Asclepias

CaféAuLait;8615689 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;8615623 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Opposes Slavery Reparations
> 
> Obama Opposes Slavery Reparations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also opposed gay marriage at first too.  He just wanted to trick the people that were uptight. Are you seeing the pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> TIMELINE: Tracking Barack Obama's Position On Marriage Equality | ThinkProgress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm well aware of his "evolved" position on gay marriage. However, Obamas voting record and statements he does not support reparation.
> 
> 
> Again. How would you pay the Irish and their families, the Berbers and Romani sold into slavery, ripped apart from their families and children just as African's were? What of the American Indians sold into slavery?
> 
> It will come down to the fact just about everyone in the US will have some relation to a once held slave. How does one decide who gets a payment and who does not?
Click to expand...


Again the other people can stake their own claim. The facts are that Black people were the ones that incurred the most damage and loss of income due to slavery. No one else. This is about the US and its allowance of slavery in direct contradiction to "all men are created equal". You can think up a thousand reasons why not. None of them make any sense. its just indicative of your low class and sense of justice.


----------



## Asclepias

GibsonSG said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well,
> 
> It is the best thing they could do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. 250K would do wonders in the right hands even though it is a far cry from what is really owed. Give me 250k and I would turn it into a million inside of a year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this is what it's about for you? You need another handout? Try first to turn the 10 bucks you have left into something other than a crack rock, then we'll talk so more.
Click to expand...


A handout would be getting something for nothing.  Your ancestors are the ones that got a handout. Free labor to make profits which lined their pockets and enable them to create a legacy to pass on to their heirs. The ability to claim credit for inventions made by Black people but who were legally unable to file patents and reap the financial rewards. I know you are not too bright but I thought you should be able to read this later.


----------



## History

2% of Americans owned slaves, and the population has definitely expanded since this by a big number, so yeah.. Here again Asclepias, Blacks held whites as slaves in history as well, even today in Africa.. We don't owe you anything period


----------



## Asclepias

History said:


> 2% of Americans owned slaves, and the population has definitely expanded since this by a big number, so yeah.. Here again Asclepias, Blacks held whites as slaves in history as well, even today in Africa.. We don't owe you anything period



Again you miss the point. The entire US benefited from specifically Black slavery. it made the US a world power.  We are not talking about what went on in Africa. We are talking about the US.  Lets stay focused and not move the goal posts because you dont like the game.  You personally dont owe Black people anything but this country does.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> History said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2% of Americans owned slaves, and the population has definitely expanded since this by a big number, so yeah.. Here again Asclepias, Blacks held whites as slaves in history as well, even today in Africa.. We don't owe you anything period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again you miss the point. The entire US benefited from specifically Black slavery. it made the US a world power.  We are not talking about what went on in Africa. We are talking about the US.  Lets stay focused and not move the goal posts because you dont like the game.  You personally dont owe Black people anything but this country does.
Click to expand...

 
The only people who benefited from slavery were the slave owners. These were a fairly small minority of Southerners. Farmers who did not own slaves had difficulty competing with farmers who did. 

Any trade or profession paid better in the North than the South. The North is where the factories were built, not the South. 

During the 1850's there was a large influx of immigrants to the United States. Most of the immigrants moved to the North, because that is where the economic opportunities were.

Since the Negroes were freed they have been a continual problem with their crime and their low intelligence.

The United States would be a far better country if the slave trade had never existed, and if Negroes had not been allowed to immigrate to the United States. The crime rate would be much lower. Performance in schools would be higher. 

Although whites are worse off because of the presence of blacks, blacks are better off. They have a much higher standard of living than blacks do in Africa. They benefit from living in a civilization far superior to anything they have been able to create on their own.

As long as there was a need for unskilled labor in the United States, and as long as the economy was growing, we could endure a large black population. This is no longer the case. We would be better off if the blacks disappeared tomorrow. They would be lost without us. 

We owe blacks nothing. They owe us for the damage they are doing to the United States.


----------



## Immanuel

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;8615623 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you dont have a choice.  The POTUS already said he can do whatever he wants. Me and him are close. Its coming. You and your band of white smurfs have under estimated your intake of meth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Opposes Slavery Reparations
> 
> Obama Opposes Slavery Reparations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He also opposed gay marriage at first too.  He just wanted to trick the people that were uptight. Are you seeing the pattern?
> 
> TIMELINE: Tracking Barack Obama's Position On Marriage Equality | ThinkProgress
Click to expand...


You beat me to that comment, but I don't think it was so much of a trick as it was just another lie that came out of a politician's mouth.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2% of Americans owned slaves, and the population has definitely expanded since this by a big number, so yeah.. Here again Asclepias, Blacks held whites as slaves in history as well, even today in Africa.. We don't owe you anything period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again you miss the point. The entire US benefited from specifically Black slavery. it made the US a world power.  We are not talking about what went on in Africa. We are talking about the US.  Lets stay focused and not move the goal posts because you dont like the game.  You personally dont owe Black people anything but this country does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only people who benefited from slavery were the slave owners. These were a fairly small minority of Southerners. Farmers who did not own slaves had difficulty competing with farmers who did.
> 
> Any trade or profession paid better in the North than the South. The North is where the factories were built, not the South.
> 
> During the 1850's there was a large influx of immigrants to the United States. Most of the immigrants moved to the North, because that is where the economic opportunities were.
> 
> Since the Negroes were freed they have been a continual problem with their crime and their low intelligence.
> 
> The United States would be a far better country if the slave trade had never existed, and if Negroes had not been allowed to immigrate to the United States. The crime rate would be much lower. Performance in schools would be higher.
> 
> Although whites are worse off because of the presence of blacks, blacks are better off. They have a much higher standard of living than blacks do in Africa. They benefit from living in a civilization far superior to anything they have been able to create on their own.
> 
> As long as there was a need for unskilled labor in the United States, and as long as the economy was growing, we could endure a large black population. This is no longer the case. We would be better off if the blacks disappeared tomorrow. They would be lost without us.
> 
> We owe blacks nothing. They owe us for the damage they are doing to the United States.
Click to expand...


The entire US benefited from Black slavery regardless of whether they owned slaves or not.  The US is the world power it is today because Black labor built it into one. If there were no Black slaves then there would have been no King Cotton. No cotton no power. That type of work killed off the whites and the NA's.  Black people were the only ones that could survive the physical toil.  You would not be better off without Black people because history has shown you cannot build anything without help from outside civilizations.  We taught you civilization when you were eating each other. You would still be doing so in Europe had we not taught you not only once but twice.  Black Africans built the worlds first civilizations and founded the sciences, medicine, philosophies, and math you use today.  Of the original wonders of the world only the one from a Black civilization remains.  Wake up cave ape.  There is a good reason you have a simian as your avatar.  Without Black people teaching you thats exactly who you would be trying to compete with.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

All modern day individuals in American society who benefited from from the exploitation of African slaves should pay reparations to the descendants of exploited African slaves.

All of modern American society benefited (to some degree or another) from the exploitation of African slaves.

Modern day African Americans are a part of modern American society.

Therefore, modern day African Americans benefited (to some degree or another) from the exploitation of African slaves.

Thus reparations to the descendants of exploited African slaves should also be paid by the recipients of such reparations.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> All modern day individuals in American society who benefited from from the exploitation of African slaves should pay reparations to the descendants of exploited African slaves.
> 
> All of modern American society benefited (to some degree or another) from the exploitation of African slaves.
> 
> Modern day African Americans are a part of modern American society.
> 
> Therefore, modern day African Americans benefited (to some degree or another) from the exploitation of African slaves.
> 
> Thus reparations to the descendants of exploited African slaves should also be paid by the recipients of such reparations.



Yes. Everyone that pays taxes would be paying. Reparations is to come from the government not individual families that benefited like say the ex POTUS Bush.  This would be funded in the exact same manner that wars are funded.

There should be a stipulation that at least 50% of the funds has to be used to purchase real estate and for education.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> All modern day individuals in American society who benefited from from the exploitation of African slaves should pay reparations to the descendants of exploited African slaves.
> 
> All of modern American society benefited (to some degree or another) from the exploitation of African slaves.
> 
> Modern day African Americans are a part of modern American society.
> 
> Therefore, modern day African Americans benefited (to some degree or another) from the exploitation of African slaves.
> 
> Thus reparations to the descendants of exploited African slaves should also be paid by the recipients of such reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Everyone that pays taxes would be paying. Reparations is to come from the government not individual families that benefited like say the ex POTUS Bush.  This would be funded in the exact same manner that wars are funded.
Click to expand...


Nobody "should" be paying.  Indeed, there is nobody to pay.

The victims of the evil institution of slavery might have been entitled to reparations; but those victims no longer exist.  I looked it up.  Slavery has been gone a LONG time.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> All modern day individuals in American society who benefited from from the exploitation of African slaves *should pay* reparations to the descendants of exploited African slaves.
> 
> All of modern American society benefited (to some degree or another) from the exploitation of African slaves.
> 
> Modern day African Americans are a part of modern American society.
> 
> Therefore, modern day African Americans benefited (to some degree or another) from the exploitation of African slaves.
> 
> Thus reparations to the descendants of exploited African slaves *should also be paid *by the recipients of such reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Everyone that pays taxes would be paying. Reparations is to come from the government not individual families that benefited like say the ex POTUS Bush.  This would be funded in the exact same manner that wars are funded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody "should" be paying.  Indeed, there is nobody to pay.
> 
> The victims of the evil institution of slavery might have been entitled to reparations; but those victims no longer exist.  I looked it up.  Slavery has been gone a LONG time.
Click to expand...


You cant seem to get your thoughts together. You are the one that mentioned "should" be paying as I bolded in your above comments. I just agreed with you. 

The victims that were entitled never received reparations. How do you people keep missing that? Their descendants should receive those long overdue reparations with interest. The money that was owed to those victims belongs with their families.  Anyone that disagrees is merely fitting my growing suspicion that you are the equivalent of a deadbeat that refuses to pay your debts.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Everyone that pays taxes would be paying. Reparations is to come from the government not individual families that benefited like say the ex POTUS Bush.  This would be funded in the exact same manner that wars are funded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody "should" be paying.  Indeed, there is nobody to pay.
> 
> The victims of the evil institution of slavery might have been entitled to reparations; but those victims no longer exist.  I looked it up.  Slavery has been gone a LONG time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cant seem to get your thoughts together. You are the one that mentioned "should" be paying as I bolded in your above comments. I just agreed with you.
> 
> The victims that were entitled never received reparations. How do you people keep missing that? Their descendants should receive those long overdue reparations with interest. The money that was owed to those victims belongs with their families.  Anyone that disagrees is merely fitting my growing suspicion that you are the equivalent of a deadbeat that refuses to pay your debts.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  My thoughts are clear.

I was couching the silly claim of the proponents of "reparations" into a logical syllogism form.

This is how we explore the purported "logic" (if any) of a person's proposition.  You know:  is it logical?  Is it valid?  Are the premises themselves truthful?

Sorry all of that eluded you.

If it helps you any, *I* do not subscribe myself to the silly claim that anybody owes anybody else "reparations" for what our ancestors may have done or had done to them.  In fact, I dispute that ridiculous contention.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ClosedCaption said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Housing, Education, Jobs the Usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have the same access as anyone else to all those things. Do you mean to tell me that none of these things can be acquired without the white man helping?
> 
> You don't think too highly of your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, thats why there should be programs ONLY for blacks and not that Affirmative Action nonsense that all the white women and asians are using up
Click to expand...


At least you admit that your people can't do anything without the white man helping.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still alive dumbass. So are other descendents of slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are alive and you were never a slave. Therefore no compensation is due to you. I doubt you or could trace your lineage back that far. But on the off chance you can, who were your ancestors masters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not hard to understand. My ancestors were enslaved. They were never compensated. Compensation should come to me.  See how that works?  Wait a minute. You are nothing but a liar. Why am I even talking to you? Go play on the highway liar.
Click to expand...


Who were your ancestors masters?

Surely you traced your lineage all the way back to the plantation. If not then how can you prove you're a descendant of slaves.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody "should" be paying.  Indeed, there is nobody to pay.
> 
> The victims of the evil institution of slavery might have been entitled to reparations; but those victims no longer exist.  I looked it up.  Slavery has been gone a LONG time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant seem to get your thoughts together. You are the one that mentioned "should" be paying as I bolded in your above comments. I just agreed with you.
> 
> The victims that were entitled never received reparations. How do you people keep missing that? Their descendants should receive those long overdue reparations with interest. The money that was owed to those victims belongs with their families.  Anyone that disagrees is merely fitting my growing suspicion that you are the equivalent of a deadbeat that refuses to pay your debts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  My thoughts are clear.
> 
> I was couching the silly claim of the proponents of "reparations" into a logical syllogism form.
> 
> This is how we explore the purported "logic" (if any) of a person's proposition.  You know:  is it logical?  Is it valid?  Are the premises themselves truthful?
> 
> Sorry all of that eluded you.
> 
> If it helps you any, *I* do not subscribe myself to the silly claim that anybody owes anybody else "reparations" for what our ancestors may have done or had done to them.  In fact, I dispute that ridiculous contention.
Click to expand...


Your thoughts are about as clear as a muddy puddle of water.  Dont try and lie because I used your post against you. "Well what I meant was......"  You thought I would say no and now you look like a fool. You have no basis for a "logical" argument because your position is illogical.  This country allowed for and profited from free labor using slavery.  This country has never paid that value stolen from Black people back to specifically African Americans.  Not only that but the country furthermore regulated Black people to being second class citizens in direct contradiction to the constitution.  This country has a dirty stain on it. Paying reparations would go a long way towards cleaning that stain up.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Stop your whining already!

Go out and make something of yourself and stop blaming your troubles on what a small fraction of whites did over a 150 years ago!!

Reparations will never be paid so deal with it!!


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant seem to get your thoughts together. You are the one that mentioned "should" be paying as I bolded in your above comments. I just agreed with you.
> 
> The victims that were entitled never received reparations. How do you people keep missing that? Their descendants should receive those long overdue reparations with interest. The money that was owed to those victims belongs with their families.  Anyone that disagrees is merely fitting my growing suspicion that you are the equivalent of a deadbeat that refuses to pay your debts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  My thoughts are clear.
> 
> I was couching the silly claim of the proponents of "reparations" into a logical syllogism form.
> 
> This is how we explore the purported "logic" (if any) of a person's proposition.  You know:  is it logical?  Is it valid?  Are the premises themselves truthful?
> 
> Sorry all of that eluded you.
> 
> If it helps you any, *I* do not subscribe myself to the silly claim that anybody owes anybody else "reparations" for what our ancestors may have done or had done to them.  In fact, I dispute that ridiculous contention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your thoughts are about as clear as a muddy puddle of water.  Dont try and lie because I used your post against you. "Well what I meant was......"  You thought I would say no and now you look like a fool. You have no basis for a "logical" argument because your position is illogical.  This country allowed for and profited from free labor using slavery.  This country has never paid that value stolen from Black people back to specifically African Americans.  Not only that but the country furthermore regulated Black people to being second class citizens in direct contradiction to the constitution.  This country has a dirty stain on it. Paying reparations would go a long way towards cleaning that stain up.
Click to expand...


Now you are just confirming that you are a liar and stupid.

You were unable to GRASP what I was saying and doing.  Now, you must be embarrassed.  That's ok.  It's justified.  Clearly you have much to be embarrassed about.

Since you cannot refute what I posted (and I did couch the ridiculous contention that "reparations" are somehow justifiable in a clear and straightforward set of premises and one neat logical syllogism), you are now flailing.  Lashing out all angry and shit.



It's casual.

I have read your stuff and you are often nothing but laughable.  So don't worry.  I cannot imagine that too many adults take you seriously.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  My thoughts are clear.
> 
> I was couching the silly claim of the proponents of "reparations" into a logical syllogism form.
> 
> This is how we explore the purported "logic" (if any) of a person's proposition.  You know:  is it logical?  Is it valid?  Are the premises themselves truthful?
> 
> Sorry all of that eluded you.
> 
> If it helps you any, *I* do not subscribe myself to the silly claim that anybody owes anybody else "reparations" for what our ancestors may have done or had done to them.  In fact, I dispute that ridiculous contention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your thoughts are about as clear as a muddy puddle of water.  Dont try and lie because I used your post against you. "Well what I meant was......"  You thought I would say no and now you look like a fool. You have no basis for a "logical" argument because your position is illogical.  This country allowed for and profited from free labor using slavery.  This country has never paid that value stolen from Black people back to specifically African Americans.  Not only that but the country furthermore regulated Black people to being second class citizens in direct contradiction to the constitution.  This country has a dirty stain on it. Paying reparations would go a long way towards cleaning that stain up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are just confirming that you are a liar and stupid.
> 
> You were unable to GRASP what I was saying and doing.  Now, you must be embarrassed.  That's ok.  It's justified.  Clearly you have much to be embarrassed about.
> 
> Since you cannot refute what I posted (and I did couch the ridiculous contention that "reparations" are somehow justifiable in a clear and straightforward set of premises and one neat logical syllogism), you are now flailing.  Lashing out all angry and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> It's casual.
> 
> I have read your stuff and you are often nothing but laughable.  So don't worry.  I cannot imagine that too many adults take you seriously.
Click to expand...


Thats what I would say if I got caught in my own post as well and didnt want to admit it. I already refuted everything in your post before you decided you wanted to try debate the issue. Trying the discredit game is admitting you cannot debate a topic. Now that you have been thoroughly chastised you are free to go on about your business and try to develop a logical argument.  i see you have nothing to refute what I said except what your opinion is and the fact that you dont want Black people to inherit what their ancestors were due. There is a precedent in place already with the Japanese.  Who do you think is more valid and believable?  The precedent already set or you?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your thoughts are about as clear as a muddy puddle of water.  Dont try and lie because I used your post against you. "Well what I meant was......"  You thought I would say no and now you look like a fool. You have no basis for a "logical" argument because your position is illogical.  This country allowed for and profited from free labor using slavery.  This country has never paid that value stolen from Black people back to specifically African Americans.  Not only that but the country furthermore regulated Black people to being second class citizens in direct contradiction to the constitution.  This country has a dirty stain on it. Paying reparations would go a long way towards cleaning that stain up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are just confirming that you are a liar and stupid.
> 
> You were unable to GRASP what I was saying and doing.  Now, you must be embarrassed.  That's ok.  It's justified.  Clearly you have much to be embarrassed about.
> 
> Since you cannot refute what I posted (and I did couch the ridiculous contention that "reparations" are somehow justifiable in a clear and straightforward set of premises and one neat logical syllogism), you are now flailing.  Lashing out all angry and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> It's casual.
> 
> I have read your stuff and you are often nothing but laughable.  So don't worry.  I cannot imagine that too many adults take you seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what I would say if I got caught in my own post as well and didnt want to admit it. I already refuted everything in your post before you decided you wanted to try debate the issue. Trying the discredit game is admitting you cannot debate a topic. Now that you have been thoroughly chastised you are free to go on about your business and try to develop a logical argument.  i see you have nothing to refute what I said except what your opinion is and the fact that you dont want Black people to inherit what their ancestors were due. There is a precedent in place already with the Japanese.  Who do you think is more valid and believable?  The precedent already set or you?
Click to expand...



Of course, your mindless and petty willingness to repeat your false claim doesn't make you look any less lame.

The FACT remains:

You have no ability to logically justify the ridiculous notion of some obligation to pay "reparations" to the *descendants* of long dead slaves.

You haven't cobbled together even one coherent thought on the matter, in fact.

Hell, you didn't eve grasp the fact that I couched the basic proposition into the form of a syllogism to explore that absurd claim.

And now that I have explained the painfully obvious to you, you lash out in a lame _ad hominem_ effort.

You are quite weak.    

Oh. And "precedent" is a piss-poor example.  If the logic supporting the "precedent" is lacking, then it is likely to be lacking for your proposal, too.

Further, it is NOT the case that the actual victims of the Japanese internments are all dead.  I realize that "all analogies limp," but yours is crippled.  In fact, it was still-born.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are just confirming that you are a liar and stupid.
> 
> You were unable to GRASP what I was saying and doing.  Now, you must be embarrassed.  That's ok.  It's justified.  Clearly you have much to be embarrassed about.
> 
> Since you cannot refute what I posted (and I did couch the ridiculous contention that "reparations" are somehow justifiable in a clear and straightforward set of premises and one neat logical syllogism), you are now flailing.  Lashing out all angry and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> It's casual.
> 
> I have read your stuff and you are often nothing but laughable.  So don't worry.  I cannot imagine that too many adults take you seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I would say if I got caught in my own post as well and didnt want to admit it. I already refuted everything in your post before you decided you wanted to try debate the issue. Trying the discredit game is admitting you cannot debate a topic. Now that you have been thoroughly chastised you are free to go on about your business and try to develop a logical argument.  i see you have nothing to refute what I said except what your opinion is and the fact that you dont want Black people to inherit what their ancestors were due. There is a precedent in place already with the Japanese.  Who do you think is more valid and believable?  The precedent already set or you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, your mindless and petty willingnesws to repeaqt your false claim doesn't make you look any less lame.
> 
> The FACT remains:
> 
> You have no ability to logically justify the ridiculous notion of some obligation to pay "reparations" to the *descendants* of long dead slaves.
> 
> You haven't cobbled together even one coherent thought on the matter, in fact.
> 
> Hell, you didn't eve grasp the fact that I couched the basic proposition into the form of a syllogism to explore that absurd claim.
> 
> And now that I have explained the painfully obvious to you, you lash out in a lame _ad hominem_ effort.
> 
> You are quite weak.
Click to expand...


Your entire premise is faulty.  Where and how does reparations not apply to the descendants of the party that should have received them?  If you can figure that one out you will see how faulty your position is. Reparations are payments to rectify a wrong. It doesnt specify a time limit. Maybe if you could look up the entomology of the word reparations you would not be so illogical in your stance.

You didnt couch anything. You thought I would disagree with your post and immediately got upset when I agreed. Its OK just admit that to  yourself if no one else.  Now that I have corrected you and your thinking you can now understand why reparations should be paid. Do you agree?

I included the link for reparations so you can be clear on what it means.

http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=reparation


----------



## Huey

Oh yes,whitey you are gonna pay,pay,pay for all the BS you put Black folks thru.So you might as well "manup" and pay.


----------



## Steven_R

We've been paying for the last fifty years. What do you think all those federal programs and grants and Affirmative Action and community initiatives have been? It was nothing more than vote buying and under the table "reparations". The War on Poverty wasn't there to get poor whites to vote Democrat because they already were. LBJ did it because "we'll have those ******* voting Democrat for the next two hundred years." You got your reparations.

I'd be insulted if I were black and people kept talking about reparations. Your grandparents faced firehoses, dogs, and the Bull Conners of the world and all they demanded was a chance to prove they were equal to whites. Their grandchildren are proudly proclaiming that they can't get ahead without whites giving them special advantages. All you're doing is proving the racists right because you're saying you're incapable.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your thoughts are about as clear as a muddy puddle of water.  Dont try and lie because I used your post against you. "Well what I meant was......"  You thought I would say no and now you look like a fool. You have no basis for a "logical" argument because your position is illogical.  This country allowed for and profited from free labor using slavery.  This country has never paid that value stolen from Black people back to specifically African Americans.  Not only that but the country furthermore regulated Black people to being second class citizens in direct contradiction to the constitution.  This country has a dirty stain on it. Paying reparations would go a long way towards cleaning that stain up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are just confirming that you are a liar and stupid.
> 
> You were unable to GRASP what I was saying and doing.  Now, you must be embarrassed.  That's ok.  It's justified.  Clearly you have much to be embarrassed about.
> 
> Since you cannot refute what I posted (and I did couch the ridiculous contention that "reparations" are somehow justifiable in a clear and straightforward set of premises and one neat logical syllogism), you are now flailing.  Lashing out all angry and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> It's casual.
> 
> I have read your stuff and you are often nothing but laughable.  So don't worry.  I cannot imagine that too many adults take you seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what I would say if I got caught in my own post as well and didnt want to admit it. I already refuted everything in your post before you decided you wanted to try debate the issue. Trying the discredit game is admitting you cannot debate a topic. Now that you have been thoroughly chastised you are free to go on about your business and try to develop a logical argument.  i see you have nothing to refute what I said except what your opinion is and the fact that you dont want Black people to inherit what their ancestors were due. There is a precedent in place already with the Japanese.  Who do you think is more valid and believable?  The precedent already set or you?
Click to expand...


The Japanese weren't slaves.


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> We've been paying for the last fifty years. What do you think all those federal programs and grants and Affirmative Action and community initiatives have been? It was nothing more than vote buying and under the table "reparations". The War on Poverty wasn't there to get poor whites to vote Democrat because they already were. LBJ did it because "we'll have those ******* voting Democrat for the next two hundred years." You got your reparations.
> 
> I'd be insulted if I were black and people kept talking about reparations. Your grandparents faced firehoses, dogs, and the Bull Conners of the world and all they demanded was a chance to prove they were equal to whites. Their grandchildren are proudly proclaiming that they can't get ahead without whites giving them special advantages. All you're doing is proving the racists right because you're saying you're incapable.



Here comes another clown with the "shame on you" approach. Sorry but that doesn't work on me primarly because it absolves this country of being indebted due to allowing slavery to go on.

Affirmative Action does not benefit solely Black people.  As a matter of fact it benefits white people more than anyone else as white women are the biggest benefactors. That argument only works if there is a program that benefits only Black people. I cant think of even one.

Yes my ancestors were brave and faced all kind of evil crap from inbred cave apes trying to achieve full citizenship. That actually should be included in the reparations as well.  However, reparations are not a handout despite you attempting to twist it that way. It is a debt incurred by the US for exploiting Black people which resulted in the economic power it has become. Pay up or shut up but dont try and say its not owed.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Huey said:


> Oh yes,whitey you are gonna pay,pay,pay for all the BS you put Black folks thru.So you might as well "manup" and pay.



Your application for payment has been denied.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I would say if I got caught in my own post as well and didnt want to admit it. I already refuted everything in your post before you decided you wanted to try debate the issue. Trying the discredit game is admitting you cannot debate a topic. Now that you have been thoroughly chastised you are free to go on about your business and try to develop a logical argument.  i see you have nothing to refute what I said except what your opinion is and the fact that you dont want Black people to inherit what their ancestors were due. There is a precedent in place already with the Japanese.  Who do you think is more valid and believable?  The precedent already set or you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, your mindless and petty willingnesws to repeaqt your false claim doesn't make you look any less lame.
> 
> The FACT remains:
> 
> You have no ability to logically justify the ridiculous notion of some obligation to pay "reparations" to the *descendants* of long dead slaves.
> 
> You haven't cobbled together even one coherent thought on the matter, in fact.
> 
> Hell, you didn't eve grasp the fact that I couched the basic proposition into the form of a syllogism to explore that absurd claim.
> 
> And now that I have explained the painfully obvious to you, you lash out in a lame _ad hominem_ effort.
> 
> You are quite weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your entire premise is faulty.  Where and how does reparations not apply to the descendants of the party that should have received them?  If you can figure that one out you will see how faulty your position is. Reparations are payments to rectify a wrong. It doesnt specify a time limit. Maybe if you could look up the entomology of the word reparations you would not be so illogical in your stance.
> 
> You didnt couch anything. You thought I would disagree with your post and immediately got upset when I agreed. Its OK just admit that to  yourself if no one else.  Now that I have corrected you and your thinking you can now understand why reparations should be paid. Do you agree?
> 
> I included the link for reparations so you can be clear on what it means.
> 
> Online Etymology Dictionary
Click to expand...


If I get hit by a car driven by some asshole in an illegal and dangerous fashion, and I suffer injuries, I can sue the bastard.  When he gets ordered to pay me for my economic losses, I am getting reparations.

My son who was not in my car with me when the asshole struck my car, and therefore was not injured, has NO injuries.  HE, therefore, cannot even be heard to complain.  He can't sue and he can't get reparations.

It's a bitch, isn't it?  

Speaking of faulty premises, *you* seem to offer nothing but.

*None* of your facile faux analysis, however, stands up to the test of logic or reason.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, your mindless and petty willingnesws to repeaqt your false claim doesn't make you look any less lame.
> 
> The FACT remains:
> 
> You have no ability to logically justify the ridiculous notion of some obligation to pay "reparations" to the *descendants* of long dead slaves.
> 
> You haven't cobbled together even one coherent thought on the matter, in fact.
> 
> Hell, you didn't eve grasp the fact that I couched the basic proposition into the form of a syllogism to explore that absurd claim.
> 
> And now that I have explained the painfully obvious to you, you lash out in a lame _ad hominem_ effort.
> 
> You are quite weak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire premise is faulty.  Where and how does reparations not apply to the descendants of the party that should have received them?  If you can figure that one out you will see how faulty your position is. Reparations are payments to rectify a wrong. It doesnt specify a time limit. Maybe if you could look up the entomology of the word reparations you would not be so illogical in your stance.
> 
> You didnt couch anything. You thought I would disagree with your post and immediately got upset when I agreed. Its OK just admit that to  yourself if no one else.  Now that I have corrected you and your thinking you can now understand why reparations should be paid. Do you agree?
> 
> I included the link for reparations so you can be clear on what it means.
> 
> Online Etymology Dictionary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I get hit by a car driven by some asshole in an illegal and dangerous fashion, and I suffer injuries, I can sue the bastard.  When he gets ordered to pay me for my economic losses, I am getting reparations.
> 
> My son who was not in my car with me when the asshole struck my car, and therefore was not injured, has NO injuries.  HE, therefore, cannot even be heard to complain.  He can't sue and he can't get reparations.
> 
> It's a bitch, isn't it?
> 
> Speaking of faulty premises, *you* seem to offer nothing but.
> 
> *None* of your facile faux analysis, however, stands up to the test of logic or reason.
Click to expand...


You are digging yourself a hole and getting defeated by your own logic. If you are alive the reparations goes to you. If you die as a result of the accident your family gets it even if they were vacationing in the Bahamas at the time of the accident. Surely you can come up with something better than that weak analogy. 

So far you have not presented one shred of logic that can explain your position on this issue. You simply have to do better than that.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

And even if there exists a case for reparations to a _child_ of a victim (usually this doesn't happen, but there are some instances of it under some pretty precise conditions), you reparation nuts have a related (and bigger) problem.

You dopes are "asking" for me and my compatriots to "pay" for shit we did not have any hand in.

I didn't do shit to you.  I didn't do shit to your forebears.  I owe you exactly and precisely nothing.

And if you guys want to talk about "precedent," then you might need to find a solid one that supports the notion that a person (or group of people) can somehow be ordered to "pay" for something about which they have no culpability.

Good luck on that.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your entire premise is faulty.  Where and how does reparations not apply to the descendants of the party that should have received them?  If you can figure that one out you will see how faulty your position is. Reparations are payments to rectify a wrong. It doesnt specify a time limit. Maybe if you could look up the entomology of the word reparations you would not be so illogical in your stance.
> 
> You didnt couch anything. You thought I would disagree with your post and immediately got upset when I agreed. Its OK just admit that to  yourself if no one else.  Now that I have corrected you and your thinking you can now understand why reparations should be paid. Do you agree?
> 
> I included the link for reparations so you can be clear on what it means.
> 
> Online Etymology Dictionary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get hit by a car driven by some asshole in an illegal and dangerous fashion, and I suffer injuries, I can sue the bastard.  When he gets ordered to pay me for my economic losses, I am getting reparations.
> 
> My son who was not in my car with me when the asshole struck my car, and therefore was not injured, has NO injuries.  HE, therefore, cannot even be heard to complain.  He can't sue and he can't get reparations.
> 
> It's a bitch, isn't it?
> 
> Speaking of faulty premises, *you* seem to offer nothing but.
> 
> *None* of your facile faux analysis, however, stands up to the test of logic or reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are digging yourself a hole and getting defeated by your own logic. If you are alive the reparations goes to you. If you die as a result of the accident your family gets it even if they were vacationing in the Bahamas at the time of the accident. Surely you can come up with something better than that weak analogy.
> 
> So far you have not presented one shred of logic that can explain your position on this issue. You simply have to do better than that.
Click to expand...




You really have no ability to employ logic.  Pretty sad.

If I get killed in an accident caused by *your* criminal or negligent behavior, then you HAVE caused injury to my family.  But there is a concept you seem unable to fathom.  Some injuries are too remote in time.  You might owe _me_.  You might even owe my nuclear family.   But you are not going to have to pay for all time: such as any obligation to pay reparations to my grandkids or great grandkids.

Additionally, if some other guy named "Joe Blow" causes injury to me or my family, then YOU don't owe me diddly dog, you silly little man.

Here, your would-be "logic" suffers from BOTH problems.  I am not the proximate cause of any injury to the original victims or their children, grandchildren or great grandchildren.  I owe them and you nothing for that reason alone.

But even if had been the proximate cause of the injury to your great grandpappy, I cannot be held accountable for some third and fourth generation impact on your life.

Keep trying though.  I am having fun trying to cram some education into your silly little pin head to correct your erroneous preconceived notions.  

No need to thank me.  Really.  'Tis my pleasure.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> And even if there exists a case for reparations to a _child_ of a victim (usually this doesn't happen, but there are some instances of it under some pretty precise conditions), you reparation nuts have a related (and bigger) problem.
> 
> You dopes are "asking" for me and my compatriots to "pay" for shit we did not have any hand in.
> 
> I didn't do shit to you.  I didn't do shit to your forebears.  I owe you exactly and precisely nothing.
> 
> And if you guys want to talk about "precedent," then you might need to find a solid one that supports the notion that a person (or group of people) can somehow be ordered to "pay" for something about which they have no culpability.
> 
> Good luck on that.



Ahhh! Now the anger flows since your logic has failed you again. 

I didnt accuse you specifically of doing anything. I said this country benefited and should pay.  Please feel free to dispute this based on logic and not an emotional outburst.

You would not be the only person responsible for paying this. I pay taxes so my money would be going towards it as well unless the deal was to not pay taxes for x amount of years for African American slave descendents.

The precedence set by the US paying the Japanese for internment is more solid than anything you can up with to refute it.  The Japanese were wronged by the US. The US paid for that. Please put your best logic on display to refute that.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I get hit by a car driven by some asshole in an illegal and dangerous fashion, and I suffer injuries, I can sue the bastard.  When he gets ordered to pay me for my economic losses, I am getting reparations.
> 
> My son who was not in my car with me when the asshole struck my car, and therefore was not injured, has NO injuries.  HE, therefore, cannot even be heard to complain.  He can't sue and he can't get reparations.
> 
> It's a bitch, isn't it?
> 
> Speaking of faulty premises, *you* seem to offer nothing but.
> 
> *None* of your facile faux analysis, however, stands up to the test of logic or reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are digging yourself a hole and getting defeated by your own logic. If you are alive the reparations goes to you. If you die as a result of the accident your family gets it even if they were vacationing in the Bahamas at the time of the accident. Surely you can come up with something better than that weak analogy.
> 
> So far you have not presented one shred of logic that can explain your position on this issue. You simply have to do better than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really have no ability to employ logic.  Pretty sad.
> 
> If I get killed in an accident caused by *your* criminal or negligent behavior, then you HAVE caused injury to my family.  But there is a concept you seem unable to fathom.  Some injuries are too remote in time.  You might owe _me_.  You might even owe my nuclear family.   But you are not going to have to pay for all time: such as any obligation to pay reparations to my grandkids or great grandkids.
> 
> Additionally, if some other guy named "Joe Blow" causes injury to me or my family, then YOU don't owe me diddly dog, you silly little man.
> 
> Here, your would-be "logic" suffers from BOTH problems.  I am not the proximate cause of any injury to the original victims or their children, grandchildren or great grandchildren.  I owe them and you nothing for that reason alone.
> 
> But even if had been the proximate cause of the injury to your great grandpappy, I cannot be held accountable for some third and fourth generation impact on your life.
> 
> Keep trying though.  I am having fun trying to cram some education into your silly little pin head to correct your erroneous preconceived notions.
> 
> No need to thank me.  Really.  'Tis my pleasure.
Click to expand...


Your logic again falls down and skins its knees.  No one is asking you to pay for all time and no one is asking you specifically to pay.  The US government is doing the paying through everyones tax dollars. This is not a recurring payment. This is the payment that was _*never*_ paid to the orginal victims. Huge difference.

Now once you get out of your fantasy land that you are actually being logical you will see the truth in what I am saying.  Again for the record reparations are to mend or repair a wrong. There is no time stipulation for that. Once it is paid its over. Since it has never been paid it is still due.  Again please explain to me how this is not the case?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And even if there exists a case for reparations to a _child_ of a victim (usually this doesn't happen, but there are some instances of it under some pretty precise conditions), you reparation nuts have a related (and bigger) problem.
> 
> You dopes are "asking" for me and my compatriots to "pay" for shit we did not have any hand in.
> 
> I didn't do shit to you.  I didn't do shit to your forebears.  I owe you exactly and precisely nothing.
> 
> And if you guys want to talk about "precedent," then you might need to find a solid one that supports the notion that a person (or group of people) can somehow be ordered to "pay" for something about which they have no culpability.
> 
> Good luck on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh! Now the anger flows since your logic has failed you again.
> 
> I didnt accuse you specifically of doing anything. I said this country benefited and should pay.  Please feel free to dispute this based on logic and not an emotional outburst.
> 
> You would not be the only person responsible for paying this. I pay taxes so my money would be going towards it as well unless the deal was to not pay taxes for x amount of years for African American slave descendents.
> 
> The precedence set by the US paying the Japanese for internment is more solid than anything you can up with to refute it.  The Japanese were wronged by the US. The US paid for that. Please put your best logic on display to refute that.
Click to expand...


Poor lad.  I see you are completely flummoxed now and cannot even admit the obvious truth.

So, I'll be gentle.

You are entirely wrong.

The Japanese example is a fail for the reason I already provided.  Reparations was for the wrong  done to the living and their immediate offspring.  It was not a matter of paying some victims' subsequent generations three and four times removed.  And the US people (acting through the duly elected liberal Democrat President) had done it to the Japanese in America.

By contrast, slavery was inflicted on the slaves not by the American people, but by a small faction of the American People in just a portion of the country.  But, more significantly, it was soemthing done several generations back.

"We" would not be repaying the original victims nor their immediate offspring.  "We" would be paying off 3rd and fourth and later GENERATIONS.  And by "we" I don't mean the ones responsible, either.

Again, your stubborn refusal to even _admit_ reality doesn't change it AssClapius.

The "argument" for "reparations" is a non starter.  Everything _you_ have said in support of it is a fail.  It's laughable, in fact.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And even if there exists a case for reparations to a _child_ of a victim (usually this doesn't happen, but there are some instances of it under some pretty precise conditions), you reparation nuts have a related (and bigger) problem.
> 
> You dopes are "asking" for me and my compatriots to "pay" for shit we did not have any hand in.
> 
> I didn't do shit to you.  I didn't do shit to your forebears.  I owe you exactly and precisely nothing.
> 
> And if you guys want to talk about "precedent," then you might need to find a solid one that supports the notion that a person (or group of people) can somehow be ordered to "pay" for something about which they have no culpability.
> 
> Good luck on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh! Now the anger flows since your logic has failed you again.
> 
> I didnt accuse you specifically of doing anything. I said this country benefited and should pay.  Please feel free to dispute this based on logic and not an emotional outburst.
> 
> You would not be the only person responsible for paying this. I pay taxes so my money would be going towards it as well unless the deal was to not pay taxes for x amount of years for African American slave descendents.
> 
> The precedence set by the US paying the Japanese for internment is more solid than anything you can up with to refute it.  The Japanese were wronged by the US. The US paid for that. Please put your best logic on display to refute that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor lad.  I see you are completely flummoxed now and cannot even admit the obvious truth.
> 
> So, I'll be gentle.
> 
> You are entirely wrong.
> 
> The Japanese example is a fail for the reason I already provided.  Reparations was for the wrong  done to the living and their immediate offspring.  It was not a matter of paying some victims' subsequent generations three and four times removed.  And the US people (acting through the duly elected liberal Democrat President) had done it to the Japanese in America.
> 
> By contrast, slavery was inflicted on the slaves not by the American people, but by a small faction of the American People in just a portion of the country.  But, more significantly, it was soemthing done several generations back.
> 
> "We" would not be repaying the original victims nor their immediate offspring.  "We" would be paying off 3rd and fourth and later GENERATIONS.  And by "we" I don't mean the ones responsible, either.
> 
> Again, your stubborn refusal to even _admit_ reality doesn't change it AssClapius.
> 
> The "argument" for "reparations" is a non starter.  Everything _you_ have said in support of it is a fail.  It's laughable, in fact.
Click to expand...


Poor guy.  Keep telling yourself that. I dont mind really.  Please show me where reparations has to conform to your narrowly described definition. I know it bothers you your logic is non existent but it was a nice try on your part.  Maybe you should notify someone else that can bring a coherent argument and not contradict themselves. Nothing you have said changes the definition of reparations. Go rest and come back with a better argument. Preferably one that makes sense.  Let me give you a hint. When you resort to name calling instead of proving your point I know I have you stumbling and frantically searching for something to bolster your failed argument.  I know you can do better.


----------



## MaryL

I would give reparations to ex-slaves. But, here we are 149 years later. How many generations past this issue are we? Blacks cant let it go and  transcend  the race issue and  prove their  worth, they need crutches like this issue . No. Slavery reparations arent going to help nor are they  going to stop the dysfunctions of the black communities.  Stop blaming Racism for blacks inherent failures.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> I would give reparations to ex-slaves. But, here we are 149 years later. How many generations past this issue are we? Blacks cant let it go and  transcend  the race issue and  prove their  worth, they need crutches like this issue . No. Slavery reparations arent going to help nor are they  going to stop the dysfunctions of the black communities.  Stop blaming Racism for blacks inherent failures.



Why should we "let it go"? Its never been paid. Its a debt this country owes. Whats funny is that you think Black people have anything to prove to you. 

We will be the judge of whether or not reparations will help. Your input is not needed. Just pay your taxes.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Oh, and AssClapius:  If the claim for "reparations" isn't designed to have _me_ write a check (your latest false spin attempt), then make damn sure you don't ask the "government" to "pay," either.  Because it might have eluded YOUR notice, but most of the rest of us recognize that when the "government" pays (out of the "Treasury"), it is actually the TAXPAYERS who are paying.

Our government already spends like a drunken sailor on shore leave.  The fucking LAST thing we need is yet ANOTHER damn thing to spend OUR money on.  This is especially true when the "reparations" are not "owed" to anybody alive or their children, and when NOBODY alive today has ANY responsibility for the original wrong.

To then layer your claim (as you try so badly to do) with the contention that "we have all benefited" from slavery is just another cheap ass attempt to evade the basic principle:  we are responsible for our OWN behavior and even if we later generations derive some indirect benefit from OTHER people's past wrongs, that doesn't make US responsible for those wrongs.  

You remain a complete total abject fail AssClapius.


----------



## syrenn

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.





no....  

but for shits and giggles..... back wages to whom? The dead slaves? 

or how about the equivalent of 1864 dollars, a lifetime what 40 years max at minimum wage ........ divided among all of the descendents equally.   

now... go and get the slave owners and ring it out of them. Go and round up all of the tribes men who hunted them down and SOLD them into slavery.... pay up.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Oh, and AssClapius:  If the claim for "reparations" isn't designed to have _me_ write a check (your latest false spin attempt), then make damn sure you don't ask the "government" to "pay," either.  Because it might have eluded YOUR notice, but most of the rest of us recognize that when the "government" pays (out of the "Treasury"), it is actually the TAXPAYERS who are paying.
> 
> Our government already spends like a drunken sailor on shore leave.  The fucking LAST thing we need is yet ANOTHER damn thing to spend OUR money on.  This is especially true when the "reparations" are not "owed" to anybody alive or their children, and when NOBODY alive today has ANY responsibility for the original wrong.
> 
> To then layer your claim (as you try so badly to do) with the contention that "we have all benefited" from slavery is just another cheap ass attempt to evade the basic principle:  we are responsible for our OWN behavior and even if we later generations derive some indirect benefit from OTHER people's past wrongs, that doesn't make US responsible for those wrongs.
> 
> You remain a complete total abject fail AssClapius.



I think you may have missed the fact i said this before you engaged me and also during our conversation. You personally are not paying the tab. Its the government with my and your contributions as a a tax payer.  As a matter of fact I know you saw it because you said it yourself and got mad when I agreed.

You keep missing the fact that my ancestors were never paid so yes it is still owed. The same country that enslaved my ancestors still exist. Since my ancestors are not around to collect reparations, the funds would go to their descendants. The government spending is not my concern in this matter. If they can spend on war they can make this happen and pay off the debt.

Again your name calling really underscores the fact that I have you emotional about the fact that your logic does not work. If you are responsible for your own behavior you would not form a country, pay taxes, and reap the benefits of societal help. Save that for the next 5th grader you debate.  The difference is that a debt is owed. The country should pay it. Nothing else is acceptable and there will always be an issue until this is rectified.


----------



## Steven_R

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would give reparations to ex-slaves. But, here we are 149 years later. How many generations past this issue are we? Blacks cant let it go and  transcend  the race issue and  prove their  worth, they need crutches like this issue . No. Slavery reparations arent going to help nor are they  going to stop the dysfunctions of the black communities.  Stop blaming Racism for blacks inherent failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we "let it go"? Its never been paid. Its a debt this country owes. Whats funny is that you think Black people have anything to prove to you.
> 
> We will be the judge of whether or not reparations will help. Your input is not needed. Just pay your taxes.
Click to expand...


Who isn't owed? My Irish ancestors were used and abused when they got here. So were my German ancestors and my English ancestors that came as indentured servants. Where's my free shit for their suffering? Can we cut a check to Chinese Americans because their coolie ancestors did laundry and built a railroad? Can I get some free shit because my coal miner ancestors were killed for trying to get fair wages? Everyone that's come to this country has gotten a raw deal at one time or another. 

You just want free shit and will use other's suffering as your justification.


----------



## syrenn

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and AssClapius:  If the claim for "reparations" isn't designed to have _me_ write a check (your latest false spin attempt), then make damn sure you don't ask the "government" to "pay," either.  Because it might have eluded YOUR notice, but most of the rest of us recognize that when the "government" pays (out of the "Treasury"), it is actually the TAXPAYERS who are paying.
> 
> Our government already spends like a drunken sailor on shore leave.  The fucking LAST thing we need is yet ANOTHER damn thing to spend OUR money on.  This is especially true when the "reparations" are not "owed" to anybody alive or their children, and when NOBODY alive today has ANY responsibility for the original wrong.
> 
> To then layer your claim (as you try so badly to do) with the contention that "we have all benefited" from slavery is just another cheap ass attempt to evade the basic principle:  we are responsible for our OWN behavior and even if we later generations derive some indirect benefit from OTHER people's past wrongs, that doesn't make US responsible for those wrongs.
> 
> You remain a complete total abject fail AssClapius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may have missed the fact i said this before you engaged me and also during our conversation. You personally are not paying the tab. Its the government with my and your contributions as a a tax payer.  As a matter of fact I know you saw it because you said it yourself and got mad when I agreed.
> *
> You keep missing the fact that my ancestors were never paid so yes it is still owed.* The same country that enslaved my ancestors still exist. Since my ancestors are not around to collect reparations, the funds would go to their descendants. The government spending is not my concern in this matter. If they can spend on war they can make this happen and pay off the debt.
> 
> Again your name calling really underscores the fact that I have you emotional about the fact that your logic does not work. If you are responsible for your own behavior you would not form a country, pay taxes, and reap the benefits of societal help. Save that for the next 5th grader you debate.  The difference is that a debt is owed. The country should pay it. Nothing else is acceptable and there will always be an issue until this is rectified.
Click to expand...



paid by the salve owners..... go find them. Leave the government out of it.  

they can pay in 1860 dollar equivalents......


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> * * * *
> 
> I think you may have missed the fact i said this before you engaged me and also during our conversation. You personally are not paying the tab. * * * *



You appear to be missing the fact that I already rebutted your pathetic and weak effort at deflection.

I WOULD be paying since I PAY taxes and the "government" USES our tax dollars for everything it buys or "pays" for.

Try again.  You are proving much to easy to swat down.

 @ AssClapius.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> I think you may have missed the fact i said this before you engaged me and also during our conversation. You personally are not paying the tab. * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to be missing the fact that I already rebutted your pathetic and weak effort at deflection.
> 
> I WOULD be paying since I PAY taxes and the "government" USES our tax dollars for everything it buys or "pays" for.
> 
> Try again.  You are proving much to easy to swat down.
> 
> @ AssClapius.
Click to expand...


Looks like you are fast losing your grip on reality.  Better call up the next guy. You have failed to show me reparations has a time limit.  You have failed to understand that you dont have enough money to pay the tab and it has to be a collective effort via taxes. You have failed to recognize the debt was never paid and that the heirs to the debt are traditionally the ones that benefit.  Just like Israel was accommodated and given their present location.  Not one of them was alive during their initial habitation of that land.  Like I said you may not agree but then that is not really logic. Thats just your opinion.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> I think you may have missed the fact i said this before you engaged me and also during our conversation. You personally are not paying the tab. * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to be missing the fact that I already rebutted your pathetic and weak effort at deflection.
> 
> I WOULD be paying since I PAY taxes and the "government" USES our tax dollars for everything it buys or "pays" for.
> 
> Try again.  You are proving much to easy to swat down.
> 
> @ AssClapius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like you are fast losing your grip on reality.  Better call up the next guy. You have failed to show me reparations has a time limit.  You have failed to understand that you dont have enough money to pay the tab and it has to be a collective effort via taxes. You have failed to recognize the debt was never paid and that the heirs to the debt are traditionally the ones that benefit.  Just like Israel was accommodated and given their present location.  Not one of them was alive during their initial habitation of that land.  Like I said you may not agree but then that is not really logic. Thats just your opinion.
Click to expand...



LOL.

I accept your concession.

Tell you what.  It's obvious that you are feeling humiliated.  Justifiable.

But you are the one who tried to make an 'argument" premised on precedent.  I easily refuted it.

Then I turn your attention to a similar proposition.  I maintain that there is NO "precedent" for paying "reparations" to third and fourth generations.  And there is absolutely no "precedent" for making people who have zero responsibility paying "reparations" at all.

I know that even you realize what a massive fail you have been.  Embrace it.  Be who and what you are.  It's not like you will ever be anything but a fail as long as you keep making this silly "demand."



"Reparations."  

What a ridiculous notion.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to be missing the fact that I already rebutted your pathetic and weak effort at deflection.
> 
> I WOULD be paying since I PAY taxes and the "government" USES our tax dollars for everything it buys or "pays" for.
> 
> Try again.  You are proving much to easy to swat down.
> 
> @ AssClapius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you are fast losing your grip on reality.  Better call up the next guy. You have failed to show me reparations has a time limit.  You have failed to understand that you dont have enough money to pay the tab and it has to be a collective effort via taxes. You have failed to recognize the debt was never paid and that the heirs to the debt are traditionally the ones that benefit.  Just like Israel was accommodated and given their present location.  Not one of them was alive during their initial habitation of that land.  Like I said you may not agree but then that is not really logic. Thats just your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> I accept your concession.
> 
> Tell you what.  It's obvious that you are feeling humiliated.  Justifiable.
> 
> But you are the one who tried to make an 'argument" premised on precedent.  I easily refuted it.
> 
> Then I turn your attention to a similar proposition.  I maintain that there is NO "precedent" for paying "reparations" to third and fourth generations.  And there is absolutely no "precedent" for making people who have zero responsibility paying "reparations" at all.
> 
> I know that even you realize what a massive fail you have been.  Embrace it.  Be who and what you are.  It's not like you will ever be anything but a fail as long as you keep making this silly "demand."
> 
> 
> 
> "Reparations."
> 
> What a ridiculous notion.
Click to expand...


When thoroughly defeated people tend to claim they won something in order to feel better. 

You still have not shown anything to refute the claim. The precedent is clear. What you want the definition of reparations to be is as irrelevant as  your argument against them.

I see you are projecting your feelings of humiliation in order to feel better about being so badly shown up for your illogical argument. i could let you feel better but I wont.

As long as you try to talk yourself into thinking your logic is sound the more humiliating it will get for you. Your avoidance of answering the questions speak volumes more than anything you can type. You better get someone more logical to help you form your arguments. You are about as astute as a 1rst grader.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you are fast losing your grip on reality.  Better call up the next guy. You have failed to show me reparations has a time limit.  You have failed to understand that you dont have enough money to pay the tab and it has to be a collective effort via taxes. You have failed to recognize the debt was never paid and that the heirs to the debt are traditionally the ones that benefit.  Just like Israel was accommodated and given their present location.  Not one of them was alive during their initial habitation of that land.  Like I said you may not agree but then that is not really logic. Thats just your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> I accept your concession.
> 
> Tell you what.  It's obvious that you are feeling humiliated.  Justifiable.
> 
> But you are the one who tried to make an 'argument" premised on precedent.  I easily refuted it.
> 
> Then I turn your attention to a similar proposition.  I maintain that there is NO "precedent" for paying "reparations" to third and fourth generations.  And there is absolutely no "precedent" for making people who have zero responsibility paying "reparations" at all.
> 
> I know that even you realize what a massive fail you have been.  Embrace it.  Be who and what you are.  It's not like you will ever be anything but a fail as long as you keep making this silly "demand."
> 
> 
> 
> "Reparations."
> 
> What a ridiculous notion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When thoroughly defeated people tend to claim they won something in order to feel better.
> 
> You still have not shown anything to refute the claim. The precedent is clear. What you want the definition of reparations to be is as irrelevant as  your argument against them.
> 
> I see you are projecting your feelings of humiliation in order to feel better about being so badly shown up for your illogical argument. i could let you feel better but I wont.
> 
> As long as you try to talk yourself into thinking your logic is sound the more humiliating it will get for you. Your avoidance of answering the questions speak volumes more than anything you can type. You better get someone more logical to help you form your arguments. You are about as astute as a 1rst grader.
Click to expand...




You are even worse at pop psychology when you are humiliated than you are at making your lame "reparations" argument in the first place.

In any event, there is still not a shred of logic in your arguments.

I'd break it all down for you nice and simple, again, but clearly you haven't been paying any attention.  Be honest.  You got shitty grades in school until the day you dropped out.  amirite?

But I will spare you a LITTLE bit more of your ceaseless self-humiliation.  Since YOU are the proponent of the proposition in favor of "reparations" (that means you are the person making the original argument here in favor of that stupid shit), it is YOU who carries what is known as the burden of persuasion.  True story.

Have an adult 'splain it to you.  Anyway, it boils down to the fact that YOU have the burden of proof here.  So, make your arguments, but stop trying to rely on your utterly shoddy logic and already refuted contentions.  

NO.  The Japanese Internment "reparations" are NOT "precedent" for slavery reparations to the third and fourth and later GENERATIONS of the descendants of slaves.

NO.  Reparations are NOT payable by people who were not responsible in the first place.

NO.  Even if some of us can actually be said to have derived some much-later generation "benefits" from the ancient slavery practice, those "benefits" do NOT result in us "owing" anything to long dead victims OR their fourth or fifth generation offspring.

You tend to make these broad based and unsupported claims, but YOU studiously avoid backing up your self-serving claims.

Try carrying your burden their child.


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would give reparations to ex-slaves. But, here we are 149 years later. How many generations past this issue are we? Blacks cant let it go and  transcend  the race issue and  prove their  worth, they need crutches like this issue . No. Slavery reparations arent going to help nor are they  going to stop the dysfunctions of the black communities.  Stop blaming Racism for blacks inherent failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we "let it go"? Its never been paid. Its a debt this country owes. Whats funny is that you think Black people have anything to prove to you.
> 
> We will be the judge of whether or not reparations will help. Your input is not needed. Just pay your taxes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who isn't owed? My Irish ancestors were used and abused when they got here. So were my German ancestors and my English ancestors that came as indentured servants. Where's my free shit for their suffering? Can we cut a check to Chinese Americans because their coolie ancestors did laundry and built a railroad? Can I get some free shit because my coal miner ancestors were killed for trying to get fair wages? Everyone that's come to this country has gotten a raw deal at one time or another.
> 
> You just want free shit and will use other's suffering as your justification.
Click to expand...


Shut up and ask for reparations if feel your people are owed due to the damage caused by the US.  Dont tell me why my claims are not valid because of your inaction.  Your people did not go through anything like what my people went through. They may have been poor, illiterate, white trash but they were free. They got paid for their work. Your failure to act is not a reason why reparations should not be paid to Blacks. Stop whining and being a hater.


----------



## bianco

http://www.theroot.com/articles/history/2013/03/black_slave_owners_did_they_exist.4.html 


_He then relates the example of a black man, a shoemaker in Charleston, S.C., who purchased his wife for $700. But "on finding her hard to please, he sold her a few months thereafter for $750, gaining $50 by the transaction." _

#####

Well there you go.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we "let it go"? Its never been paid. Its a debt this country owes. Whats funny is that you think Black people have anything to prove to you.
> 
> We will be the judge of whether or not reparations will help. Your input is not needed. Just pay your taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who isn't owed? My Irish ancestors were used and abused when they got here. So were my German ancestors and my English ancestors that came as indentured servants. Where's my free shit for their suffering? Can we cut a check to Chinese Americans because their coolie ancestors did laundry and built a railroad? Can I get some free shit because my coal miner ancestors were killed for trying to get fair wages? Everyone that's come to this country has gotten a raw deal at one time or another.
> 
> You just want free shit and will use other's suffering as your justification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut up and ask for reparations if feel your people are owed due to the damage caused by the US.  Dont tell me why my claims are not valid because of your inaction.  Your people did not go through anything like what my people went through. They may have been poor, illiterate, white trash but they were free. They got paid for their work. Your failure to act is not a reason why reparations should not be paid to Blacks. Stop whining and being a hater.
Click to expand...



AssClap, YOU didn't go through the rigors and indignity of slavery, either.

Your distant forebears did, maybe.  But not you.  Not your parents.  Not your grandparents.  Probably not your great grandparents, either.

So, your claim to some entitlement to "reparations" is silly.

It's absurd.

It's ridiculous.

And it's completely unsupported.

Good work.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> I accept your concession.
> 
> Tell you what.  It's obvious that you are feeling humiliated.  Justifiable.
> 
> But you are the one who tried to make an 'argument" premised on precedent.  I easily refuted it.
> 
> Then I turn your attention to a similar proposition.  I maintain that there is NO "precedent" for paying "reparations" to third and fourth generations.  And there is absolutely no "precedent" for making people who have zero responsibility paying "reparations" at all.
> 
> I know that even you realize what a massive fail you have been.  Embrace it.  Be who and what you are.  It's not like you will ever be anything but a fail as long as you keep making this silly "demand."
> 
> 
> 
> "Reparations."
> 
> What a ridiculous notion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When thoroughly defeated people tend to claim they won something in order to feel better.
> 
> You still have not shown anything to refute the claim. The precedent is clear. What you want the definition of reparations to be is as irrelevant as  your argument against them.
> 
> I see you are projecting your feelings of humiliation in order to feel better about being so badly shown up for your illogical argument. i could let you feel better but I wont.
> 
> As long as you try to talk yourself into thinking your logic is sound the more humiliating it will get for you. Your avoidance of answering the questions speak volumes more than anything you can type. You better get someone more logical to help you form your arguments. You are about as astute as a 1rst grader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are even worse at pop psychology when you are humiliated than you are at making your lame "reparations" argument in the first place.
> 
> In any event, there is still not a shred of logic in your arguments.
> 
> I'd break it all down for you nice and simple, again, but clearly you haven't been paying any attention.  Be honest.  You got shitty grades in school until the day you dropped out.  amirite?
> 
> But I will spare you a LITTLE bit more of your ceaseless self-humiliation.  Since YOU are the proponent of the proposition in favor of "reparations" (that means you are the person making the original argument here in favor of that stupid shit), it is YOU who carries what is known as the burden of persuasion.  True story.
> 
> Have an adult 'splain it to you.  Anyway, it boils down to the fact that YOU have the burden of proof here.  So, make your arguments, but stop trying to rely on your utterly shoddy logic and already refuted contentions.
> 
> NO.  The Japanese Internment "reparations" are NOT "precedent" for slavery reparations to the third and fourth and later GENERATIONS of the descendants of slaves.
> 
> NO.  Reparations are NOT payable by people who were not responsible in the first place.
> 
> NO.  Even if some of us can actually be said to have derived some much-later generation "benefits" from the ancient slavery practice, those "benefits" do NOT result in us "owing" anything to long dead victims OR their fourth or fifth generation offspring.
> 
> You tend to make these broad based and unsupported claims, but YOU studiously avoid backing up your self-serving claims.
> 
> Try carrying your burden their child.
Click to expand...


Getting emotional, cursing and typing in all caps is a sure sign of weakness in your argument. You saying "no" like a petulant tow-headed child does not change the facts. You tend to do this when ever you are on the losing end of a debate and its quite transparent not to mention hilarious.  You need to get your head together and focus on the facts.

Slaves were wronged by the US.
For that wrong reparations should have been paid immediately. It was not.
The Japanese were wronged. The US paid the victims immediately and also the heirs of those victims.
To date there has been no addressing of this with any kind of benefit to specifically descendents of slavery.
There is no expiration date on reparations.

When you can coherently dispute those facts you might actually gain my respect. So far you have only struck out badly.


----------



## MaryL

I pay my fair share of  taxes and all that. No matter what RACE I am.  I am sorry if that wasn&#8217;t succinct enough. People don't need free money they never earned because of the random element of race. Is that simple enough?


----------



## Godboy

God damn! IlarMeilyr is crushing Asclepias in this debate. In fact, you can't even call it a debate; its simply a one sided ass whooping.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> I pay my fair share of  taxes and all that. No matter what RACE I am.  I am sorry if that wasnt succinct enough. People don't need free money they never earned because of the random element of race. Is that simple enough?



Yes your explanation was very simple reflecting and reflective of your level of intelligence.  Reparations is not free money. It is tied to a debt owed to the descendants of slavery. Let me know when you graduate to a higher plane of understanding.


----------



## MaryL

After reading all this, I  say DAMN to my self. African Americans, after 150 years, need reparations? Really? you can't do better on your own? Sink to this level?  Dependant  on White people? Life isn't  fair. Deal with it. Really?


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pay my fair share of  taxes and all that. No matter what RACE I am.  I am sorry if that wasnt succinct enough. People don't need free money they never earned because of the random element of race. Is that simple enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes your explanation was very simple reflecting and reflective of your level of intelligence.  Reparations is not free money. It is tied to a debt owed to the descendants of slavery. Let me know when you graduate to a higher plane of understanding.
Click to expand...


Just because you say there is a debt that's owed, doesn't mean its true. You need to convince white people you are owed something, but you are obviously failing to do so.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> After reading all this, I  say DAMN to my self. African Americans, after 150 years, need reparations? Really? you can't do better on your own? Sink to this level?  Dependant  on White people? Life isn't  fair. Deal with it. Really?



I think I already mentioned the "shame" tactic does not work on me. Its not a question of need. Its a question of paying what was owed to my ancestors to me their surviving descendant. My need or non need is not even a factor.  Whit people are not the only ones that pay taxes. Your shit is played out.


----------



## Dr Grump

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pay my fair share of  taxes and all that. No matter what RACE I am.  I am sorry if that wasnt succinct enough. People don't need free money they never earned because of the random element of race. Is that simple enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes your explanation was very simple reflecting and reflective of your level of intelligence.  Reparations is not free money. It is tied to a debt owed to the descendants of slavery. Let me know when you graduate to a higher plane of understanding.
Click to expand...


How far do we go back?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> When thoroughly defeated people tend to claim they won something in order to feel better.
> 
> You still have not shown anything to refute the claim. The precedent is clear. What you want the definition of reparations to be is as irrelevant as  your argument against them.
> 
> I see you are projecting your feelings of humiliation in order to feel better about being so badly shown up for your illogical argument. i could let you feel better but I wont.
> 
> As long as you try to talk yourself into thinking your logic is sound the more humiliating it will get for you. Your avoidance of answering the questions speak volumes more than anything you can type. You better get someone more logical to help you form your arguments. You are about as astute as a 1rst grader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are even worse at pop psychology when you are humiliated than you are at making your lame "reparations" argument in the first place.
> 
> In any event, there is still not a shred of logic in your arguments.
> 
> I'd break it all down for you nice and simple, again, but clearly you haven't been paying any attention.  Be honest.  You got shitty grades in school until the day you dropped out.  amirite?
> 
> But I will spare you a LITTLE bit more of your ceaseless self-humiliation.  Since YOU are the proponent of the proposition in favor of "reparations" (that means you are the person making the original argument here in favor of that stupid shit), it is YOU who carries what is known as the burden of persuasion.  True story.
> 
> Have an adult 'splain it to you.  Anyway, it boils down to the fact that YOU have the burden of proof here.  So, make your arguments, but stop trying to rely on your utterly shoddy logic and already refuted contentions.
> 
> NO.  The Japanese Internment "reparations" are NOT "precedent" for slavery reparations to the third and fourth and later GENERATIONS of the descendants of slaves.
> 
> NO.  Reparations are NOT payable by people who were not responsible in the first place.
> 
> NO.  Even if some of us can actually be said to have derived some much-later generation "benefits" from the ancient slavery practice, those "benefits" do NOT result in us "owing" anything to long dead victims OR their fourth or fifth generation offspring.
> 
> You tend to make these broad based and unsupported claims, but YOU studiously avoid backing up your self-serving claims.
> 
> Try carrying your burden their child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting emotional, cursing and typing in all caps is a sure sign of weakness in your argument. You saying "no" like a petulant tow-headed child does not change the facts. You tend to do this when ever you are on the losing end of a debate and its quite transparent not to mention hilarious.  You need to get your head together and focus on the facts.
> 
> Slaves were wronged by the US.
> For that wrong reparations should have been paid immediately. It was not.
> The Japanese were wronged. The US paid the victims immediately and also the heirs of those victims.
> To date there has been no addressing of this with any kind of benefit to specifically descendents of slavery.
> There is no expiration date on reparations.
> 
> When you can coherently dispute those facts you might actually gain my respect. So far you have only struck out badly.
Click to expand...


Right after I carefully and concisely demolish your "position," and note that you are not carrying your burden, like CLOCKWORK you come back with another _ad hominem_.

Would it kill you to TRY to support your position using actual facts and logic?

Maybe not.  But you behave like it scares you to death.

So, what the heck?  It's obviously not worth trying to use logic on a person of your pitiably low caliber.

I'll just underscore that which is crystal clear to all of us.  You are unable to support your position.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are even worse at pop psychology when you are humiliated than you are at making your lame "reparations" argument in the first place.
> 
> In any event, there is still not a shred of logic in your arguments.
> 
> I'd break it all down for you nice and simple, again, but clearly you haven't been paying any attention.  Be honest.  You got shitty grades in school until the day you dropped out.  amirite?
> 
> But I will spare you a LITTLE bit more of your ceaseless self-humiliation.  Since YOU are the proponent of the proposition in favor of "reparations" (that means you are the person making the original argument here in favor of that stupid shit), it is YOU who carries what is known as the burden of persuasion.  True story.
> 
> Have an adult 'splain it to you.  Anyway, it boils down to the fact that YOU have the burden of proof here.  So, make your arguments, but stop trying to rely on your utterly shoddy logic and already refuted contentions.
> 
> NO.  The Japanese Internment "reparations" are NOT "precedent" for slavery reparations to the third and fourth and later GENERATIONS of the descendants of slaves.
> 
> NO.  Reparations are NOT payable by people who were not responsible in the first place.
> 
> NO.  Even if some of us can actually be said to have derived some much-later generation "benefits" from the ancient slavery practice, those "benefits" do NOT result in us "owing" anything to long dead victims OR their fourth or fifth generation offspring.
> 
> You tend to make these broad based and unsupported claims, but YOU studiously avoid backing up your self-serving claims.
> 
> Try carrying your burden their child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting emotional, cursing and typing in all caps is a sure sign of weakness in your argument. You saying "no" like a petulant tow-headed child does not change the facts. You tend to do this when ever you are on the losing end of a debate and its quite transparent not to mention hilarious.  You need to get your head together and focus on the facts.
> 
> Slaves were wronged by the US.
> For that wrong reparations should have been paid immediately. It was not.
> The Japanese were wronged. The US paid the victims immediately and also the heirs of those victims.
> To date there has been no addressing of this with any kind of benefit to specifically descendents of slavery.
> There is no expiration date on reparations.
> 
> When you can coherently dispute those facts you might actually gain my respect. So far you have only struck out badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right after I carefully and concisely demolish your "position," and note that you are not carrying your burden, like CLOCKWORK you come back with another _ad hominem_.
> 
> Would it kill you to TRY to support your position using actual facts and logic?
> 
> Maybe not.  But you behave like it scares you to death.
> 
> So, what the heck?  It's obviously not worth trying to use logic on a person of your pitiably low caliber.
> 
> I'll just underscore that which is crystal clear to all of us.  You are unable to support your position.
Click to expand...


So far you have only succeeded in demolishing your own position by carefully avoiding addressing the facts. I doubt you could demolish mine even if you had a nuclear weapon. 

Now would it kill you to actually address those facts? No but it would seriously expose the flaws in your logic so I know you will continue to run from them as you suffer from a lack of belief in your ability to launch any type of resistance against me.

Let me know when you are ready to address them or i will have to take your continued avoidance as an admission you have nothing coherent or logical with which to refute my summation of the situation.


----------



## MaryL

I am going back a page or two, and in history. The Japanese that demanded reparations, that was reasonable. It wasn&#8217;t irrational for  Japanese immigrants to push for reparations after they had everything taken from them or  their immediate living family. That is were the impetus for this "forty acres and a mules" revival came from,  it arose from senator Inouye and that milieu.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting emotional, cursing and typing in all caps is a sure sign of weakness in your argument. You saying "no" like a petulant tow-headed child does not change the facts. You tend to do this when ever you are on the losing end of a debate and its quite transparent not to mention hilarious.  You need to get your head together and focus on the facts.
> 
> Slaves were wronged by the US.
> For that wrong reparations should have been paid immediately. It was not.
> The Japanese were wronged. The US paid the victims immediately and also the heirs of those victims.
> To date there has been no addressing of this with any kind of benefit to specifically descendents of slavery.
> There is no expiration date on reparations.
> 
> When you can coherently dispute those facts you might actually gain my respect. So far you have only struck out badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right after I carefully and concisely demolish your "position," and note that you are not carrying your burden, like CLOCKWORK you come back with another _ad hominem_.
> 
> Would it kill you to TRY to support your position using actual facts and logic?
> 
> Maybe not.  But you behave like it scares you to death.
> 
> So, what the heck?  It's obviously not worth trying to use logic on a person of your pitiably low caliber.
> 
> I'll just underscore that which is crystal clear to all of us.  You are unable to support your position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far you have only succeeded in demolishing your own position by carefully avoiding addressing the facts. I doubt you could demolish mine even if you had a nuclear weapon.
> 
> Now would it kill you to actually address those facts? No but it would seriously expose the flaws in your logic so I know you will continue to run from them as you suffer from a lack of belief in your ability to launch any type of resistance against me.
> 
> Let me know when you are ready to address them or i will have to take your continued avoidance as an admission you have nothing coherent or logical with which to refute my summation of the situation.
Click to expand...


Silly lad.

Your patently phony declarations of victory fly in the face of your obvious inability and/or unwillingness to support your "arguments."

It is STILL *your* burden.

It is clear to all that you cannot carry your burden.  Certainly you have not done so, so far.

For a guy who likes to make fraudulent claims about other people supposedly avoiding facts, you are notably shy on actually offering any.  Don't think your fraudulence goes unnoticed.  Everybody sees your fail.  It's quite clear. 

You fail.

But hurry back to falsely proclaim otherwise yet again.



You are a funny little fraud, AssClapius.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> I am going back a page or two, and in history. The Japanese that demanded reparations, that was reasonable. It wasnt irrational for  Japanese immigrants to push for reparations after they had everything taken from them or  their immediate living family. That is were the impetus for this "forty acres and a mules" revival came from,  it arose from senator Inouye and that milieu.



The only problem with your post is that you dont get to define what is reasonable or rational. The point is reparations were paid out for a wrong. In the Japanese case that wrong did not lead to generations of second class citizenship after being exploited for free labor.  African Americans have a much more substantial case for reparations than the Japanese did.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after I carefully and concisely demolish your "position," and note that you are not carrying your burden, like CLOCKWORK you come back with another _ad hominem_.
> 
> Would it kill you to TRY to support your position using actual facts and logic?
> 
> Maybe not.  But you behave like it scares you to death.
> 
> So, what the heck?  It's obviously not worth trying to use logic on a person of your pitiably low caliber.
> 
> I'll just underscore that which is crystal clear to all of us.  You are unable to support your position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far you have only succeeded in demolishing your own position by carefully avoiding addressing the facts. I doubt you could demolish mine even if you had a nuclear weapon.
> 
> Now would it kill you to actually address those facts? No but it would seriously expose the flaws in your logic so I know you will continue to run from them as you suffer from a lack of belief in your ability to launch any type of resistance against me.
> 
> Let me know when you are ready to address them or i will have to take your continued avoidance as an admission you have nothing coherent or logical with which to refute my summation of the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly lad.
> 
> Your patently phony declarations of victory fly in the face of your obvious inability and/or unwillingness to support your "arguments."
> 
> It is STILL *your* burden.
> 
> It is clear to all that you cannot carry your burden.  Certainly you have not done so, so far.
> 
> For a guy who likes to make fraudulent claims about other people supposedly avoiding facts, you are notably shy on actually offering any.  Don't think your fraudulence goes unnoticed.  Everybody sees your fail.  It's quite clear.
> 
> You fail.
> 
> But hurry back to falsely proclaim otherwise yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a funny little fraud, AssClapius.
Click to expand...


You were the one that started falsely declaring triumph after having your argument torn to shreds. Dont make me laugh.

What do you mean by burden? I am not trying to prove anything to you. I am laying out the facts which you cannot dispute. You need to prove to me why those facts are not valid....logically. Your opinions have nothing to do with logic and seem to cloud your mind with illusions of grandeur anyway.

I'm still waiting on you to dispute those facts and you have consistently avoided them. Are you really that afraid to address them?

Practically everyone can see your avoidance to embrace the facts leave you with a distinct disadvantage. Having a tantrum and calling me names is puerile to say the least. I would be embarrassed if I were you.


----------



## MaryL

Blacks need to suckle on the white  tit because they can't strive on their own accord.  Is that really why this is such a tussle?


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Blacks need to suckle on the white  tit because they can't strive on their own accord.  Is that really why this is such a tussle?



No. The tussle is in regard to not getting the money owed to them. Its really that simple. White tits are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. 250K would do wonders in the right hands even though it is a far cry from what is really owed. Give me 250k and I would turn it into a million inside of a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is what it's about for you? You need another handout? Try first to turn the 10 bucks you have left into something other than a crack rock, then we'll talk so more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A handout would be getting something for nothing.  Your ancestors are the ones that got a handout. Free labor to make profits which lined their pockets and enable them to create a legacy to pass on to their heirs. The ability to claim credit for inventions made by Black people but who were legally unable to file patents and reap the financial rewards. I know you are not too bright but I thought you should be able to read this later.
Click to expand...


Do you have a patent on whining?
Because you're doing it like you invented it.
Great job!


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is what it's about for you? You need another handout? Try first to turn the 10 bucks you have left into something other than a crack rock, then we'll talk so more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A handout would be getting something for nothing.  Your ancestors are the ones that got a handout. Free labor to make profits which lined their pockets and enable them to create a legacy to pass on to their heirs. The ability to claim credit for inventions made by Black people but who were legally unable to file patents and reap the financial rewards. I know you are not too bright but I thought you should be able to read this later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have a patent on whining?
> Because you're doing it like you invented it.
> Great job!
Click to expand...


No white people got the whining patent first.  It started when they did not want to work the fields of cotton and sugar cane. The whined about not being able to do it themselves and tried the NA's. The NA's died out from the work. Then they whined again so they brought Africans over. To this day you guys whine. Right now you are whining about paying a debt your ancestors owe.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> History said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2% of Americans owned slaves, and the population has definitely expanded since this by a big number, so yeah.. Here again Asclepias, Blacks held whites as slaves in history as well, even today in Africa.. We don't owe you anything period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again you miss the point. The entire US benefited from specifically Black slavery. it made the US a world power.  We are not talking about what went on in Africa. We are talking about the US.  Lets stay focused and not move the goal posts because you dont like the game.  You personally dont owe Black people anything but this country does.
Click to expand...


Every black in the US benefited from slavery, because they're here, instead of in some third-world country.
If that's not a benefit to you, perhaps you should move your wonderfulness elsewhere?
The US doesn't deserve you.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far you have only succeeded in demolishing your own position by carefully avoiding addressing the facts. I doubt you could demolish mine even if you had a nuclear weapon.
> 
> Now would it kill you to actually address those facts? No but it would seriously expose the flaws in your logic so I know you will continue to run from them as you suffer from a lack of belief in your ability to launch any type of resistance against me.
> 
> Let me know when you are ready to address them or i will have to take your continued avoidance as an admission you have nothing coherent or logical with which to refute my summation of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly lad.
> 
> Your patently phony declarations of victory fly in the face of your obvious inability and/or unwillingness to support your "arguments."
> 
> It is STILL *your* burden.
> 
> It is clear to all that you cannot carry your burden.  Certainly you have not done so, so far.
> 
> For a guy who likes to make fraudulent claims about other people supposedly avoiding facts, you are notably shy on actually offering any.  Don't think your fraudulence goes unnoticed.  Everybody sees your fail.  It's quite clear.
> 
> You fail.
> 
> But hurry back to falsely proclaim otherwise yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a funny little fraud, AssClapius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one that started falsely declaring triumph after having your argument torn to shreds. Dont make me laugh.
> 
> What do you mean by burden? I am not trying to prove anything to you. I am laying out the facts which you cannot dispute. You need to prove to me why those facts are not valid....logically. Your opinions have nothing to do with logic and seem to cloud your mind with illusions of grandeur anyway.
> 
> I'm still waiting on you to dispute those facts and you have consistently avoided them. Are you really that afraid to address them?
> 
> Practically everyone can see your avoidance to embrace the facts leave you with a distinct disadvantage. Having a tantrum and calling me names is puerile to say the least. I would be embarrassed if I were you.
Click to expand...




IF you were honest (which you are not), you'd never say dishonest stupid nonsense like my arguments had been "torn to shreds."  

*You* are not even capable of tearing a piece of onion paper to shreds.

You avoid and evade the force of the arguments I have made for perfectly obvious reasons.  You have no valid answers to them.  No rejoinders.

Thus, you waffle, flail and mostly (yet again) you fail.

Tell us again (in short, help me expose your fail again):  HOW exactly do the awful actions of SOME Americans in the Southern States prior to the end of the Civil War amount to any kind of basis in logic or reason for all modern day Americans (via their tax dollars) to have to pay "reparations" to a bunch of fourth or fifth generation descendants of the long dead slaves?

How does what happened to the slaves justify YOU getting anything today?

Why would I have any obligation to pay for something I didn't do; my ancestors didn't do and none of us were even here to do?

Let's be clear.  Your facile "answers" have been refuted and rejected.  (Such tripe you offer.)  Try using facts and logic.

Remember, AssClapius, YOU  are the proponent of the absurd contention. Thus, YOU carry the burden.

At least make SOME effort to carry your burden.


----------



## MaryL

Something sad about this thread, Blacks NEED whites to succeed and then blame them for failure. That is ..delicious. Yum yum. Hypocrisy, eat it up.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2% of Americans owned slaves, and the population has definitely expanded since this by a big number, so yeah.. Here again Asclepias, Blacks held whites as slaves in history as well, even today in Africa.. We don't owe you anything period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again you miss the point. The entire US benefited from specifically Black slavery. it made the US a world power.  We are not talking about what went on in Africa. We are talking about the US.  Lets stay focused and not move the goal posts because you dont like the game.  You personally dont owe Black people anything but this country does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every black in the US benefited from slavery, because they're here, instead of in some third-world country.
> If that's not a benefit to you, perhaps you should move your wonderfulness elsewhere?
> The US doesn't deserve you.
Click to expand...


Even if you were correct this has nothing to do with the point. No one volunteered to gain this "benefit".  Now the real truth is that you have no clue what you are talking about. How do you know what my life would have been like if Europe had not colonized Africa? We built the greatest civilization in history before so I pretty sure we could have done it again. To your final point. If I want to move elsewhere I would. That however has nothing to do with the US paying the debt owed to my ancestors.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly lad.
> 
> Your patently phony declarations of victory fly in the face of your obvious inability and/or unwillingness to support your "arguments."
> 
> It is STILL *your* burden.
> 
> It is clear to all that you cannot carry your burden.  Certainly you have not done so, so far.
> 
> For a guy who likes to make fraudulent claims about other people supposedly avoiding facts, you are notably shy on actually offering any.  Don't think your fraudulence goes unnoticed.  Everybody sees your fail.  It's quite clear.
> 
> You fail.
> 
> But hurry back to falsely proclaim otherwise yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a funny little fraud, AssClapius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one that started falsely declaring triumph after having your argument torn to shreds. Dont make me laugh.
> 
> What do you mean by burden? I am not trying to prove anything to you. I am laying out the facts which you cannot dispute. You need to prove to me why those facts are not valid....logically. Your opinions have nothing to do with logic and seem to cloud your mind with illusions of grandeur anyway.
> 
> I'm still waiting on you to dispute those facts and you have consistently avoided them. Are you really that afraid to address them?
> 
> Practically everyone can see your avoidance to embrace the facts leave you with a distinct disadvantage. Having a tantrum and calling me names is puerile to say the least. I would be embarrassed if I were you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF you were honest (which you are not), you'd never say dishonest stupid nonsense like my arguments had been "torn to shreds."
> 
> *You* are not even capable of tearing a piece of onion paper to shreds.
> 
> You avoid and evade the force of the arguments I have made for perfectly obvious reasons.  You have no valid answers to them.  No rejoinders.
> 
> Thus, you waffle, flail and mostly (yet again) you fail.
> 
> Tell us again (in short, help me expose your fail again):  HOW exactly do the awful actions of SOME Americans in the Southern States prior to the end of the Civil War amount to any kind of basis in logic or reason for all modern day Americans (via their tax dollars) to have to pay "reparations" to a bunch of fourth or fifth generation descendants of the long dead slaves?
> 
> How does what happened to the slaves justify YOU getting anything today?
> 
> Why would I have any obligation to pay for something I didn't do; my ancestors didn't do and none of us were even here to do?
> 
> Let's be clear.  Your facile "answers" have been refuted and rejected.  (Such tripe you offer.)  Try using facts and logic.
> 
> Remember, AssClapius, YOU  are the proponent of the absurd contention. Thus, YOU carry the burden.
> 
> At least make SOME effort to carry your burden.
Click to expand...


I already answered your silly questions with facts you have yet to dispute. The ball is in your court. You can pretend the facts do not exist but everyone knows they do and they also know you have not addressed them. 

You are a knee slapper for real. I'm not going to let you skate on answering my facts. Once you do that then you will be free to pursue your slant on the topic. Man up and answer the questions or admit your demise.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Something sad about this thread, Blacks NEED whites to succeed and then blame them for failure. That is ..delicious. Yum yum. Hypocrisy, eat it up.



Something is indeed sad. You keep saying Blacks need instead of the US owes. You will never be able to reconcile until you understand the premise. I still think you trying with all your might to use the shame tactic. Unfortunately, that will never work because my ancestors were not compensated for their work. The US owing Blacks is not my shame. Dont be threatened by that fact.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A handout would be getting something for nothing.  Your ancestors are the ones that got a handout. Free labor to make profits which lined their pockets and enable them to create a legacy to pass on to their heirs. The ability to claim credit for inventions made by Black people but who were legally unable to file patents and reap the financial rewards. I know you are not too bright but I thought you should be able to read this later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a patent on whining?
> Because you're doing it like you invented it.
> Great job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No white people got the whining patent first.  It started when they did not want to work the fields of cotton and sugar cane. The whined about not being able to do it themselves and tried the NA's. The NA's died out from the work. Then they whined again so they brought Africans over. To this day you guys whine. Right now you are whining about paying a debt your ancestors owe.
Click to expand...


Whiner says what?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one that started falsely declaring triumph after having your argument torn to shreds. Dont make me laugh.
> 
> What do you mean by burden? I am not trying to prove anything to you. I am laying out the facts which you cannot dispute. You need to prove to me why those facts are not valid....logically. Your opinions have nothing to do with logic and seem to cloud your mind with illusions of grandeur anyway.
> 
> I'm still waiting on you to dispute those facts and you have consistently avoided them. Are you really that afraid to address them?
> 
> Practically everyone can see your avoidance to embrace the facts leave you with a distinct disadvantage. Having a tantrum and calling me names is puerile to say the least. I would be embarrassed if I were you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF you were honest (which you are not), you'd never say dishonest stupid nonsense like my arguments had been "torn to shreds."
> 
> *You* are not even capable of tearing a piece of onion paper to shreds.
> 
> You avoid and evade the force of the arguments I have made for perfectly obvious reasons.  You have no valid answers to them.  No rejoinders.
> 
> Thus, you waffle, flail and mostly (yet again) you fail.
> 
> Tell us again (in short, help me expose your fail again):  HOW exactly do the awful actions of SOME Americans in the Southern States prior to the end of the Civil War amount to any kind of basis in logic or reason for all modern day Americans (via their tax dollars) to have to pay "reparations" to a bunch of fourth or fifth generation descendants of the long dead slaves?
> 
> How does what happened to the slaves justify YOU getting anything today?
> 
> Why would I have any obligation to pay for something I didn't do; my ancestors didn't do and none of us were even here to do?
> 
> Let's be clear.  Your facile "answers" have been refuted and rejected.  (Such tripe you offer.)  Try using facts and logic.
> 
> Remember, AssClapius, YOU  are the proponent of the absurd contention. Thus, YOU carry the burden.
> 
> At least make SOME effort to carry your burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already answered your silly questions with facts you have yet to dispute. The ball is in your court. You can pretend the facts do not exist but everyone knows they do and they also know you have not addressed them.
> 
> You are a knee slapper for real. I'm not going to let you skate on answering my facts. Once you do that then you will be free to pursue your slant on the topic. Man up and answer the questions or admit your demise.
Click to expand...


I guess maybe you just don't understand what a "fact" is.

Anyway, you haven't presented any.

Calling for justifications for your "logical" propositions does not necessarily call on you to offer "facts" anyway.   Good thing.  You don't seem to have any.

The justification is more something dealing with logic.

You clearly lack that, too.

By the way:  none of my questions were 'silly' and you answered none of them.  You can't even be honest about that.  Damn, you suck at this.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again you miss the point. The entire US benefited from specifically Black slavery. it made the US a world power.  We are not talking about what went on in Africa. We are talking about the US.  Lets stay focused and not move the goal posts because you dont like the game.  You personally dont owe Black people anything but this country does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every black in the US benefited from slavery, because they're here, instead of in some third-world country.
> If that's not a benefit to you, perhaps you should move your wonderfulness elsewhere?
> The US doesn't deserve you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if you were correct this has nothing to do with the point. No one volunteered to gain this "benefit".  Now the real truth is that you have no clue what you are talking about. How do you know what my life would have been like if Europe had not colonized Africa? We built the greatest civilization in history before so I pretty sure we could have done it again. To your final point. If I want to move elsewhere I would. That however has nothing to do with the US paying the debt owed to my ancestors.
Click to expand...


*No one volunteered to gain this "benefit". *

If it's too much of a burden, please, release the yoke.
Free yourself from the American nightmare.
I'm sure there are plenty of countries that would welcome a failed whiner like yourself.
Let us know when you land in your new home.

*How do you know what my life would have been like if Europe had not colonized Africa?*

The slaves weren't bought from a colony, they were bought from your fellow Africans.
So go back, we clearly don't deserve you. Get some reparations from your homeys.

*We built the greatest civilization in history before so I pretty sure we could have done it again. *

What's stopping you now? Besides your incessant whining? Go back, build civilization.
Your continent could use some civilizing. Chop chop!

*That however has nothing to do with the US paying the debt owed to my ancestors.*

Sorry, but all the shirts made from that cotton they picked done wore out.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;8615671 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I outlined earlier this is only regarding the US since thats the only place you have the authority to authorize reparations.  Just like the Japanese were paid via tax money the same thing should go for African Americans.  Its not contingent on color or your ancestors actually owning slaves. Its a US thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that there were Irish, Romani and Berber slaves sent here by Cromwell and others, right?  They were sold in Virginia and in New England and in fact were considered "cheaper" than African slaves and sold quicker, until the African slave trade became broader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am aware other people were enslaved. What does this have to do with reparations for African Americans?
Click to expand...


Obviously you missed the point entirely. Not to mention that at first you said it was other countries who enslaved white. It was the colonies as well. My point was quite simple as Gates pointed out Blacks, not only enslaved other blacks they also enslaved whites. Of course the reverse holds true and in greater numbers for whites. 

If you wish to pay reparations then, they all must be paid. Blacks must repay blacks they enslaved and the whites they enslaved. Whites must repay blacks. 

Now you need to find ONLY those families who were proven to have held slaves, which means whites and blacks need to PAY former black and white slaves. 

*This means Obama and his daughters since he and they are descendants of slave owners NEED to pay repatriations.* 

As I said before it is convoluted, everyone ancestry is so mixed up now, it would be impossible to find those responsible. No one who has entered the US  since slavery was abolished should be required to pay a cent. 

As for your 40 acres and a Mule argument. First, a mule was never mentioned, secondly, when Sherman decreed those freedmen marching with him needed land, this was a temporary solution for those marching with Sherman. He himself said it was a temporary solution for those misplaced marching with him. 

Third, when congress did get involved the deal was for freedmen to PAY reduced rent for a period of three years until they could pay the correct price for the land after a three year period of time.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF you were honest (which you are not), you'd never say dishonest stupid nonsense like my arguments had been "torn to shreds."
> 
> *You* are not even capable of tearing a piece of onion paper to shreds.
> 
> You avoid and evade the force of the arguments I have made for perfectly obvious reasons.  You have no valid answers to them.  No rejoinders.
> 
> Thus, you waffle, flail and mostly (yet again) you fail.
> 
> Tell us again (in short, help me expose your fail again):  HOW exactly do the awful actions of SOME Americans in the Southern States prior to the end of the Civil War amount to any kind of basis in logic or reason for all modern day Americans (via their tax dollars) to have to pay "reparations" to a bunch of fourth or fifth generation descendants of the long dead slaves?
> 
> How does what happened to the slaves justify YOU getting anything today?
> 
> Why would I have any obligation to pay for something I didn't do; my ancestors didn't do and none of us were even here to do?
> 
> Let's be clear.  Your facile "answers" have been refuted and rejected.  (Such tripe you offer.)  Try using facts and logic.
> 
> Remember, AssClapius, YOU  are the proponent of the absurd contention. Thus, YOU carry the burden.
> 
> At least make SOME effort to carry your burden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already answered your silly questions with facts you have yet to dispute. The ball is in your court. You can pretend the facts do not exist but everyone knows they do and they also know you have not addressed them.
> 
> You are a knee slapper for real. I'm not going to let you skate on answering my facts. Once you do that then you will be free to pursue your slant on the topic. Man up and answer the questions or admit your demise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess maybe you just don;t understand what a "fact" is.
> 
> Anyway, you haven't presented any.
> 
> Calling for justifications for your "logical" propositions does not necessarily call on you to offer "facts" anyway.   Good thing.  You don't seem to have any.
> 
> The justification is more something dealing with logic.
> 
> You clearly lack that, too.
> 
> By the way:  none of my questions were 'silly' and you answered none of them.  You can't even be honest about that.  Damn, you suck at this.
Click to expand...


We all know you are aware of what a fact is because you avoid them like the plague. 

Yes your questions are silly in light that you have not answered mine. Claiming I suck at something does not excuse your avoidance of my facts.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every black in the US benefited from slavery, because they're here, instead of in some third-world country.
> If that's not a benefit to you, perhaps you should move your wonderfulness elsewhere?
> The US doesn't deserve you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you were correct this has nothing to do with the point. No one volunteered to gain this "benefit".  Now the real truth is that you have no clue what you are talking about. How do you know what my life would have been like if Europe had not colonized Africa? We built the greatest civilization in history before so I pretty sure we could have done it again. To your final point. If I want to move elsewhere I would. That however has nothing to do with the US paying the debt owed to my ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No one volunteered to gain this "benefit". *
> 
> If it's too much of a burden, please, release the yoke.
> Free yourself from the American nightmare.
> I'm sure there are plenty of countries that would welcome a failed whiner like yourself.
> Let us know when you land in your new home.
> 
> *How do you know what my life would have been like if Europe had not colonized Africa?*
> 
> The slaves weren't bought from a colony, they were bought from your fellow Africans.
> So go back, we clearly don't deserve you. Get some reparations from your homeys.
> 
> *We built the greatest civilization in history before so I pretty sure we could have done it again. *
> 
> What's stopping you now? Besides your incessant whining? Go back, build civilization.
> Your continent could use some civilizing. Chop chop!
> 
> *That however has nothing to do with the US paying the debt owed to my ancestors.*
> 
> Sorry, but all the shirts made from that cotton they picked done wore out.
Click to expand...


None of what you posted is addressing my comments. Its a diversionary tactic on par with a 2 year old covering their face and playing peek-a-boo. You fail on so many levels its shameful.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you were correct this has nothing to do with the point. No one volunteered to gain this "benefit".  Now the real truth is that you have no clue what you are talking about. How do you know what my life would have been like if Europe had not colonized Africa? We built the greatest civilization in history before so I pretty sure we could have done it again. To your final point. If I want to move elsewhere I would. That however has nothing to do with the US paying the debt owed to my ancestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No one volunteered to gain this "benefit". *
> 
> If it's too much of a burden, please, release the yoke.
> Free yourself from the American nightmare.
> I'm sure there are plenty of countries that would welcome a failed whiner like yourself.
> Let us know when you land in your new home.
> 
> *How do you know what my life would have been like if Europe had not colonized Africa?*
> 
> The slaves weren't bought from a colony, they were bought from your fellow Africans.
> So go back, we clearly don't deserve you. Get some reparations from your homeys.
> 
> *We built the greatest civilization in history before so I pretty sure we could have done it again. *
> 
> What's stopping you now? Besides your incessant whining? Go back, build civilization.
> Your continent could use some civilizing. Chop chop!
> 
> *That however has nothing to do with the US paying the debt owed to my ancestors.*
> 
> Sorry, but all the shirts made from that cotton they picked done wore out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of what you posted is addressing my comments. Its a diversionary tactic on par with a 2 year old covering their face and playing peek-a-boo. You fail on so many levels its shameful.
Click to expand...


My post showed the ridiculousness of your comments.

Take your whining to another country.
You're too wonderful for the US.
We don't deserve you. Leave.


----------



## MaryL

Reparations for slavery? Aren't blacks past that now? We are "Post racial" now, get over the past slings and arrows, boyos. It's done. I49 years ago, We fought a civil war and lost countless white boys that  died to free the slaves and  they weren&#8217;t enough? History is history. At  what price is THAT? How many dollars is that worth to spend to set slaves free, does make any account here?


----------



## Asclepias

CaféAuLait;8620646 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;8615671 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that there were Irish, Romani and Berber slaves sent here by Cromwell and others, right?  They were sold in Virginia and in New England and in fact were considered "cheaper" than African slaves and sold quicker, until the African slave trade became broader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am aware other people were enslaved. What does this have to do with reparations for African Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you missed the point entirely. Not to mention that at first you said it was other countries who enslaved white. It was the colonies as well. My point was quite simple as Gates pointed out Blacks, not only enslaved other blacks they also enslaved whites. Of course the reverse holds true and in greater numbers for whites.
> 
> If you wish to pay reparations then, they all must be paid. Blacks must repay blacks they enslaved and the whites they enslaved. Whites must repay blacks.
> 
> Now you need to find ONLY those families who were proven to have held slaves, which means whites and blacks need to PAY former black and white slaves.
> 
> *This means Obama and his daughters since he and they are descendants of slave owners NEED to pay repatriations.*
> 
> As I said before it is convoluted, everyone ancestry is so mixed up now, it would be impossible to find those responsible. No one who has entered the US  since slavery was abolished should be required to pay a cent.
> 
> As for your 40 acres and a Mule argument. First, a mule was never mentioned, secondly, when Sherman decreed those freedmen marching with him needed land, this was a temporary solution for those marching with Sherman. He himself said it was a temporary solution for those misplaced marching with him.
> 
> Third, when congress did get involved the deal was for freedmen to PAY reduced rent for a period of three years until they could pay the correct price for the land after a three year period of time.
Click to expand...


I have no problem with all people that were enslaved being paid reparations. If you can locate the whites that had ancestors that were enslaved have at it. They are not my concern nor did they suffer the generations of slavery Black people endured. I'm speaking strictly about Black people. Other people can represent their own ethnicity.

Yes the forty acres and a mule did include a mule. Why do you think it was named that?  However that is just another diversionary tactic. Lets stick to the point. Without that failed promise the US is still on the hook for back wages plus interest. The slaves were never compensated. The US owes. Disagree if you must but you have not shown anything that would invalidate the debt.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No one volunteered to gain this "benefit". *
> 
> If it's too much of a burden, please, release the yoke.
> Free yourself from the American nightmare.
> I'm sure there are plenty of countries that would welcome a failed whiner like yourself.
> Let us know when you land in your new home.
> 
> *How do you know what my life would have been like if Europe had not colonized Africa?*
> 
> The slaves weren't bought from a colony, they were bought from your fellow Africans.
> So go back, we clearly don't deserve you. Get some reparations from your homeys.
> 
> *We built the greatest civilization in history before so I pretty sure we could have done it again. *
> 
> What's stopping you now? Besides your incessant whining? Go back, build civilization.
> Your continent could use some civilizing. Chop chop!
> 
> *That however has nothing to do with the US paying the debt owed to my ancestors.*
> 
> Sorry, but all the shirts made from that cotton they picked done wore out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of what you posted is addressing my comments. Its a diversionary tactic on par with a 2 year old covering their face and playing peek-a-boo. You fail on so many levels its shameful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post showed the ridiculousness of your comments.
> 
> Take your whining to another country.
> You're too wonderful for the US.
> We don't deserve you. Leave.
Click to expand...


You being uncomfortable with the facts is not a valid excuse for being ridiculous. Why don't you take your whining to another country? My ancestors built this one so I have more claim to it than you as a white person ever will.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;8620646 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am aware other people were enslaved. What does this have to do with reparations for African Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you missed the point entirely. Not to mention that at first you said it was other countries who enslaved white. It was the colonies as well. My point was quite simple as Gates pointed out Blacks, not only enslaved other blacks they also enslaved whites. Of course the reverse holds true and in greater numbers for whites.
> 
> If you wish to pay reparations then, they all must be paid. Blacks must repay blacks they enslaved and the whites they enslaved. Whites must repay blacks.
> 
> Now you need to find ONLY those families who were proven to have held slaves, which means whites and blacks need to PAY former black and white slaves.
> 
> *This means Obama and his daughters since he and they are descendants of slave owners NEED to pay repatriations.*
> 
> As I said before it is convoluted, everyone ancestry is so mixed up now, it would be impossible to find those responsible. No one who has entered the US  since slavery was abolished should be required to pay a cent.
> 
> As for your 40 acres and a Mule argument. First, a mule was never mentioned, secondly, when Sherman decreed those freedmen marching with him needed land, this was a temporary solution for those marching with Sherman. He himself said it was a temporary solution for those misplaced marching with him.
> 
> Third, when congress did get involved the deal was for freedmen to PAY reduced rent for a period of three years until they could pay the correct price for the land after a three year period of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with all people that were enslaved being paid reparations. If you can locate the whites that had ancestors that were enslaved have at it. They are not my concern nor did they suffer the generations of slavery Black people endured. I'm speaking strictly about Black people. Other people can represent their own ethnicity.
> 
> Yes the forty acres and a mule did include a mule. Why do you think it was named that?  However that is just another diversionary tactic. Lets stick to the point. Without that failed promise the US is still on the hook for back wages plus interest. The slaves were never compensated. The US owes. Disagree if you must but you have not shown anything that would invalidate the debt.
Click to expand...


*Without that failed promise the US is still on the hook for back wages plus interest.*

Sorry, the US didn't hire the slaves and doesn't owe them wages.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of what you posted is addressing my comments. Its a diversionary tactic on par with a 2 year old covering their face and playing peek-a-boo. You fail on so many levels its shameful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post showed the ridiculousness of your comments.
> 
> Take your whining to another country.
> You're too wonderful for the US.
> We don't deserve you. Leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You being uncomfortable with the facts is not a valid excuse for being ridiculous. Why don't you take your whining to another country? My ancestors built this one so I have more claim to it than you as a white person ever will.
Click to expand...


The fact that you're a whiner doesn't make me uncomfortable.

*My ancestors built this one *

What did they build? Be specific.


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Reparations for slavery? Aren't blacks past that now? We are "Post racial" now, get over the past slings and arrows, boyos. It's done. I49 years ago, We fought a civil war and lost countless white boys that  died to free the slaves and  they werent enough? History is history. At  what price is THAT? How many dollars is that worth to spend to set slaves free, does make any account here?



Blacks dont have to be past anything. The US has not asked for a forgiveness of the debt nor has the Black population en mass said it is forgiven. Regardless if we are post racial or not (we are not) the debt has not been paid. We probably will never be post racial until that happens. White boys did not die to free slaves. They died to keep the Union intact. The only people that fought over slavery were the losers from the south and we know they wanted slavery to continue so I dont care how many of those white boys died. They are not my concern at all. Matter of fact I am glad they died. A dead southern white boy is not worth spit. A northern white boy fighting to keep the union intact was not looking out for my ancestors best interest. The only people fighting for our freedom were the Blacks that helped turn the tide for the Union.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait;8620646 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you missed the point entirely. Not to mention that at first you said it was other countries who enslaved white. It was the colonies as well. My point was quite simple as Gates pointed out Blacks, not only enslaved other blacks they also enslaved whites. Of course the reverse holds true and in greater numbers for whites.
> 
> If you wish to pay reparations then, they all must be paid. Blacks must repay blacks they enslaved and the whites they enslaved. Whites must repay blacks.
> 
> Now you need to find ONLY those families who were proven to have held slaves, which means whites and blacks need to PAY former black and white slaves.
> 
> *This means Obama and his daughters since he and they are descendants of slave owners NEED to pay repatriations.*
> 
> As I said before it is convoluted, everyone ancestry is so mixed up now, it would be impossible to find those responsible. No one who has entered the US  since slavery was abolished should be required to pay a cent.
> 
> As for your 40 acres and a Mule argument. First, a mule was never mentioned, secondly, when Sherman decreed those freedmen marching with him needed land, this was a temporary solution for those marching with Sherman. He himself said it was a temporary solution for those misplaced marching with him.
> 
> Third, when congress did get involved the deal was for freedmen to PAY reduced rent for a period of three years until they could pay the correct price for the land after a three year period of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with all people that were enslaved being paid reparations. If you can locate the whites that had ancestors that were enslaved have at it. They are not my concern nor did they suffer the generations of slavery Black people endured. I'm speaking strictly about Black people. Other people can represent their own ethnicity.
> 
> Yes the forty acres and a mule did include a mule. Why do you think it was named that?  However that is just another diversionary tactic. Lets stick to the point. Without that failed promise the US is still on the hook for back wages plus interest. The slaves were never compensated. The US owes. Disagree if you must but you have not shown anything that would invalidate the debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Without that failed promise the US is still on the hook for back wages plus interest.*
> 
> Sorry, the US didn't hire the slaves and doesn't owe them wages.
Click to expand...


Wages are merely an acceptable starting point for allowing the heinous behavior in contradiction to the constitution. If you want to dicker about the wording have at it but you will be talking to yourself.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> My post showed the ridiculousness of your comments.
> 
> Take your whining to another country.
> You're too wonderful for the US.
> We don't deserve you. Leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You being uncomfortable with the facts is not a valid excuse for being ridiculous. Why don't you take your whining to another country? My ancestors built this one so I have more claim to it than you as a white person ever will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you're a whiner doesn't make me uncomfortable.
> 
> *My ancestors built this one *
> 
> What did they build? Be specific.
Click to expand...


This country. Now lets get back on point. Why is the debt not owed to the descendants of slaves? You have to be specific and rational. Can you do that?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with all people that were enslaved being paid reparations. If you can locate the whites that had ancestors that were enslaved have at it. They are not my concern nor did they suffer the generations of slavery Black people endured. I'm speaking strictly about Black people. Other people can represent their own ethnicity.
> 
> Yes the forty acres and a mule did include a mule. Why do you think it was named that?  However that is just another diversionary tactic. Lets stick to the point. Without that failed promise the US is still on the hook for back wages plus interest. The slaves were never compensated. The US owes. Disagree if you must but you have not shown anything that would invalidate the debt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without that failed promise the US is still on the hook for back wages plus interest.*
> 
> Sorry, the US didn't hire the slaves and doesn't owe them wages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wages are merely an acceptable starting point for allowing the heinous behavior in contradiction to the constitution. If you want to dicker about the wording have at it but you will be talking to yourself.
Click to expand...


The US didn't own the slaves, the US didn't owe them wages.
If you want to trace the families that owned your ancestors, and sue them for back wages, feel free.
Or you could keep whining.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You being uncomfortable with the facts is not a valid excuse for being ridiculous. Why don't you take your whining to another country? My ancestors built this one so I have more claim to it than you as a white person ever will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you're a whiner doesn't make me uncomfortable.
> 
> *My ancestors built this one *
> 
> What did they build? Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This country. Now lets get back on point. Why is the debt not owed to the descendants of slaves? You have to be specific and rational. Can you do that?
Click to expand...


*This country. *

I said be specific.
Picking cotton isn't building this country.

*Why is the debt not owed to the descendants of slaves? *

What debt? Be specific and rational. Can you do that?


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Without that failed promise the US is still on the hook for back wages plus interest.*
> 
> Sorry, the US didn't hire the slaves and doesn't owe them wages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wages are merely an acceptable starting point for allowing the heinous behavior in contradiction to the constitution. If you want to dicker about the wording have at it but you will be talking to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US didn't own the slaves, the US didn't owe them wages.
> If you want to trace the families that owned your ancestors, and sue them for back wages, feel free.
> Or you could keep whining.
Click to expand...


People in the US owned slaves against the tenets of the constitution. It was allowed and laws were made to enable this. The US is at fault for allowing this. Please tell me you are aware of this? Your claims of whining only make your position weak. Please try and be logical not emotional.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you're a whiner doesn't make me uncomfortable.
> 
> *My ancestors built this one *
> 
> What did they build? Be specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This country. Now lets get back on point. Why is the debt not owed to the descendants of slaves? You have to be specific and rational. Can you do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *This country. *
> 
> I said be specific.
> Picking cotton isn't building this country.
> 
> *Why is the debt not owed to the descendants of slaves? *
> 
> What debt? Be specific and rational. Can you do that?
Click to expand...


I dont really care what you said. Deal with the answer I gave you on your diversionary question or not.

The debt called reparations. Have you been paying attention to the thread?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Without that failed promise the US is still on the hook for back wages plus interest.*
> 
> Sorry, the US didn't hire the slaves and doesn't owe them wages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wages are merely an acceptable starting point for allowing the heinous behavior in contradiction to the constitution. If you want to dicker about the wording have at it but you will be talking to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US didn't own the slaves, the US didn't owe them wages.
> If you want to trace the families that owned your ancestors, and sue them for back wages, feel free.
> Or you could keep whining.
Click to expand...


The United States also went to war largely to end the damn institution of slavery, costing lots of its fighting men their lives and or their limbs.

But the U.S. was not the slave owner of any of the Africans who got put into slavery.    The U.S. certainly does not owe them wages, not having been their owners.

And sadly, the Constitution did NOT prohibit slavery.  In fact, quite the contrary is true.  Still and all, the U.S. did forcefully terminate the institution.  

So, there is no articulated basis (clearly none offered by AssClapius) for the notion of "reparations."

Application DENIED.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias:
Work Hard Play Hard Argue Unintelligibly.

The latter he has DOWN.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wages are merely an acceptable starting point for allowing the heinous behavior in contradiction to the constitution. If you want to dicker about the wording have at it but you will be talking to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US didn't own the slaves, the US didn't owe them wages.
> If you want to trace the families that owned your ancestors, and sue them for back wages, feel free.
> Or you could keep whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The United States also went to war largely to end the damn institution of slavery, costing lots of its fighting men their lives and or their limbs.
> 
> But the U.S. was not the slave owner of any of the Africans who got put into slavery.    The U.S. certainly does not owe them wages, not having been their owners.
> 
> And sadly, the Constitution did NOT prohibit slavery.  In fact, quite the contrary is true.  Still and all, the U.S. did forcefully terminate the institution.
> 
> So, there is no articulated basis (clearly none offered by AssClapius) for the notion of "reparations."
> 
> Application DENIED.
Click to expand...


Thank you for backing up my point in that the US allowed the institution of slavery and even made laws to enable it. Reparations are (once again) to right a wrong. Slavery was wrong as many presidents have espoused. The debt is there. You dont have any power so I will ignore your declaration of denial. Get me to someone that has at least a little say so.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wages are merely an acceptable starting point for allowing the heinous behavior in contradiction to the constitution. If you want to dicker about the wording have at it but you will be talking to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US didn't own the slaves, the US didn't owe them wages.
> If you want to trace the families that owned your ancestors, and sue them for back wages, feel free.
> Or you could keep whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People in the US owned slaves against the tenets of the constitution. It was allowed and laws were made to enable this. The US is at fault for allowing this. Please tell me you are aware of this? Your claims of whining only make your position weak. Please try and be logical not emotional.
Click to expand...


*People in the US owned slaves *

You should go after those people then.

*Your claims of whining only make your position weak.*

Your whining does not make my position weak. Or your position strong.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias:
> Work Hard Play Hard Argue Unintelligibly.
> 
> The latter he has DOWN.



Thats called avoiding the point. Please offer something of substance and cease avoiding the issue.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US didn't own the slaves, the US didn't owe them wages.
> If you want to trace the families that owned your ancestors, and sue them for back wages, feel free.
> Or you could keep whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People in the US owned slaves against the tenets of the constitution. It was allowed and laws were made to enable this. The US is at fault for allowing this. Please tell me you are aware of this? Your claims of whining only make your position weak. Please try and be logical not emotional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *People in the US owned slaves *
> 
> You should go after those people then.
> 
> *Your claims of whining only make your position weak.*
> 
> Your whining does not make my position weak. Or your position strong.
Click to expand...


Thats correct people in the US owned slaves. The government allowed this and profited by it. I dont need to go after anyone. Reparations are to be paid by the government for allowing it and profiting from it. Besides you could not afford to pay even one person by yourself.

Your claims of whining show how weak your position is and how strong mine is. Only people with no argument resort to the whining claim. its a useful tool to use in order to get someone off the point. Fail.


----------



## MaryL

What is the worth of a human life? Estimated 160000 people lost their lives to free slaves. A vast majority of whites never had anything to do with blacks slaves, ever. My grandparents immigrated here  in the 1880s long past the issue. So, here we are. Who is going to determine whom owes WHO  WHAT TO whom. Sounds rather crass&#8230;My parents 
 were white, they never owned slaves and, besides, blacks  were deeply involved in the slave industry as well. Sooo..how do we go about  defining WHO owes WHAT to WHOM?


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> What is the worth of a human life? Estimated 160000 people lost their lives to free slaves. A vast majority of whites never had anything to do with blacks slaves, ever. My grandparents immigrated here  in the 1880s long past the issue. So, here we are. Who is going to determine whom owes WHO  WHAT TO whom. Sounds rather crass&#8230;My parents
> were white, they never owned slaves and, besides, blacks  were deeply involved in the save industry as well. Sooo..how do we go about  defining WHO owes WHAT to WHOM?



Good question. The life of a Black person is beyond the scope of this discussion. Essentially the US would be broke if they paid for all the Black people that died due to slavery. Military service for whites is just that...military service. No special compensation other than the satisfaction of doing their duty. Anything else would make them mercenaries. That is an invalid argument. I have repeatedly said it is a government issue that you will pay via your taxes. Very similar to how you pay for pricey wars.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias:
> Work Hard Play Hard Argue Unintelligibly.
> 
> The latter he has DOWN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats called avoiding the point. Please offer something of substance and cease avoiding the issue.
Click to expand...


Practice what you preach. Your hypocritical "lecture" is ugly and shallow, even by your miserable standards.  

YOU refuse to support your silly position.

You fail to rise to the challenges before you for a reason:  It's clear.  You know you have nothing.  This is why you HAVE argued quite unintelligibly.

Repeating your silly claim in a loop (as you do all the time) is not actual "debate;" it is not a good or logical form of argument; and you lack the manhood required to admit that you have failed.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US didn't own the slaves, the US didn't owe them wages.
> If you want to trace the families that owned your ancestors, and sue them for back wages, feel free.
> Or you could keep whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United States also went to war largely to end the damn institution of slavery, costing lots of its fighting men their lives and or their limbs.
> 
> But the U.S. was not the slave owner of any of the Africans who got put into slavery.    The U.S. certainly does not owe them wages, not having been their owners.
> 
> And sadly, the Constitution did NOT prohibit slavery.  In fact, quite the contrary is true.  Still and all, the U.S. did forcefully terminate the institution.
> 
> So, there is no articulated basis (clearly none offered by AssClapius) for the notion of "reparations."
> 
> Application DENIED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Thank you for backing up my point in that the US allowed the institution of slavery and even made laws to enable it.* Reparations are (once again) to right a wrong. Slavery was wrong as many presidents have espoused. The debt is there. You dont have any power so I will ignore your declaration of denial. Get me to someone that has at least a little say so.
Click to expand...

Except you are caught lying again.

That was not your "argument."

What YOU (being the idiot that you are) contended was that the U.S. permitted slavery in contravention of the Constitution.

Are you completely *unable* to be honest?

You are a bad joke, Assclapius.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias:
> Work Hard Play Hard Argue Unintelligibly.
> 
> The latter he has DOWN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats called avoiding the point. Please offer something of substance and cease avoiding the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Practice what you preach. Your hypocritical "lecture" is ugly and shallow, even by your miserable standards.
> 
> YOU refuse to support your silly position.
> 
> You fail to rise to the challenges before you for a reason:  It's clear.  You know you have nothing.  This is why you HAVE argued quite unintelligibly.
> 
> Repeating your silly claim in a loop (as you do all the time) is not actual "debate;" it is not a good or logical form of argument; and you lack the manhood required to admit that you have failed.
Click to expand...


I do practice what I preach and stay on point. You are reduced to calling names. Sad state of affairs.

My position is supported but you have yet to mount an valid rebuttal and you keep avoiding the questions.  Are you waiting for someone to rescue you?

When you provide a challenge then we can discuss it. So far I see no challenge from you at all.

I agree you repeating yourself is not debate. Answer the questions I put forth so we can debate. What are you afriad of?  I fear you have nothing at all and are only a waste of time.  I will check back later. Try not to be such a time sink.  You are sorely disappointing.


----------



## History

Well I will put it to you like this, they are getting their "Reparations" from the tax payer already, because if you look at the statistics of the percentage of people receiving benefits, then you will know exactly why I say this. A staggering *39% of total recipients*. And the population of them is wayyyyyy less than whites, even lower than Hispanics. 

What about Abortion Reparations to all those innocent babies that have been killed?? Well apparently we can't help those beautiful human creatures because they have passed on. To my knowledge today, there are no living slaves in America and haven't been for a long time.

Speaking of Abortion, do you know the true purpose of Abortion when started back in the day by liberals?? It was used for the sole purpose to kill off the black population.. And yet here you are in the 21st century and absolutely uneducated about "History". Republicans fought for 100 years for your civil rights. Democrats founded the KKK and the White Knights. Democrats passed Jim Crow laws and they were behind the assassinations of MLK Jr. and Malcolm X. But for some reason, giving you that "Free Stuff" is a whole lot more important to you than the true history of your Party of choice and their "True intentions". Hell, now they are about to start receiving "Free Healthcare" there again, paid by the Tax Payer..

The question is, when will you liberals understand the History you learned in school and understand that History repeats itself time and time again.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;8620646 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am aware other people were enslaved. What does this have to do with reparations for African Americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you missed the point entirely. Not to mention that at first you said it was other countries who enslaved white. It was the colonies as well. My point was quite simple as Gates pointed out Blacks, not only enslaved other blacks they also enslaved whites. Of course the reverse holds true and in greater numbers for whites.
> 
> If you wish to pay reparations then, they all must be paid. Blacks must repay blacks they enslaved and the whites they enslaved. Whites must repay blacks.
> 
> Now you need to find ONLY those families who were proven to have held slaves, which means whites and blacks need to PAY former black and white slaves.
> 
> *This means Obama and his daughters since he and they are descendants of slave owners NEED to pay repatriations.*
> 
> As I said before it is convoluted, everyone ancestry is so mixed up now, it would be impossible to find those responsible. No one who has entered the US  since slavery was abolished should be required to pay a cent.
> 
> As for your 40 acres and a Mule argument. First, a mule was never mentioned, secondly, when Sherman decreed those freedmen marching with him needed land, this was a temporary solution for those marching with Sherman. He himself said it was a temporary solution for those misplaced marching with him.
> 
> Third, when congress did get involved the deal was for freedmen to PAY reduced rent for a period of three years until they could pay the correct price for the land after a three year period of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no problem with all people that were enslaved being paid reparations. If you can locate the whites that had ancestors that were enslaved have at it. They are not my concern nor did they suffer the generations of slavery Black people endured. I'm speaking strictly about Black people. Other people can represent their own ethnicity.
> 
> *Yes the forty acres and a mule did include a mule.* Why do you think it was named that?  However that is just another diversionary tactic. Lets stick to the point. Without that failed promise the US is still on the hook for back wages plus interest. The slaves were never compensated. The US owes. Disagree if you must but you have not shown anything that would invalidate the debt.
Click to expand...


( emphasis added) 

You are wrong, again.

Special Field Order Number 15, a *temporary* plan granting each freed family 40 acres of land on the islands and coastal region of Georgia.

It NEVER mentioned a mule. Later troops lent mules to sharecroppers. The order never said a thing about mules and was meant to be strictly temporary. 

From Henry Louis Gates Jr again ( and also evident in  Special Field Order No. 15 written by Sherman) there was NO language ordering a mule. 



> We have been taught in school that the source of the policy of "40 acres and a mule" was Union General William T. Sherman's Special Field Order No. 15, issued on Jan. 16, 1865. (That account is half-right: Sherman prescribed the 40 acres in that Order, *but not the mule*.



40 Acres and a Mule Promise to Slaves: The Real Story - The Root

Again, such was NEVER promised by congress, but Sherman which was written by Sherman and was meant to be a temporary fix for those freedmen misplaced marching with Sherman. 

*You have not addressed the Obama's needing to pay reparations since both Michelle and Barack's decedents owned slaves. *

Additionally, you can sit there and argue reparations are due for slavery. If that is the case, then it should be owed to each and every slave, white, black, orange, pink and purple. 

If you demand fairness on how this country was built then  *ALL decedents of slave owners  must equally PAY money to include the President and his family since their decedents owned slaves*. 

You say the "US is on the Hook", if you want equality then you can't demand that blacks only are paid and whites, Romani, Irish, etc. need to fight their own battle.  The US would be on the hook to ALL slaves of any color.  Since ALL slaves built and made this great nation according to you.

FYI a little trivia. Were you aware this "40 acres and a Mule " as tackled by congress, also meant white southern unionists as well?


----------



## MaryL

Many Black African tribes  along with Arabic traders have been largely responsible for trading to the Europeans  for slavery, ya know. How about that? In fact, I posit; Slavery was a  African issue Americans inherited, something, granted, we never should have. But reparations ? No soup for YOU. Life isn&#8217;t and has never been fair. Please.


----------



## freedombecki

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> People in the US owned slaves against the tenets of the constitution. It was allowed and laws were made to enable this. The US is at fault for allowing this. Please tell me you are aware of this? Your claims of whining only make your position weak. Please try and be logical not emotional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *People in the US owned slaves *
> 
> You should go after those people then.
> 
> *Your claims of whining only make your position weak.*
> 
> Your whining does not make my position weak. Or your position strong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats correct people in the US owned slaves. The government allowed this and profited by it. I dont need to go after anyone. Reparations are to be paid by the government for allowing it and profiting from it. Besides you could not afford to pay even one person by yourself.
> 
> Your claims of whining show how weak your position is and how strong mine is. Only people with no argument resort to the whining claim. its a useful tool to use in order to get someone off the point. Fail.
Click to expand...

Nobody today owned any slaves. Our parents did not own slaves our grand parents did not own slaves.

 Why should I be enslaved by taxes to pay you?

 I owe you exactly nothing.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Expecting an honest, logical or fact-driven "argument" from AssClapius is like expecting coherence and rationality in a "discussion" between Joe Biden and a certain very "liberal" but utterly incoherent member of the USMB family whose username is presently out of bounds in large bold pink font....


----------



## Steven_R

freedombecki said:


> Nobody today owned any slaves. Our parents did not own slaves our grand parents did not own slaves.
> 
> *Why should I be enslaved by taxes to pay you?*
> 
> I owe you exactly nothing.



He wants free shit and is willing to use someone else's pain as justification. Church it up all you like, but there it is.

It's disgusting.


----------



## MaryL

Oddly enough,  the American revolution was more about rebelling against  English anti-slavery laws than personal freedoms,  ironically enough. America was founded on the right to...own other human beings without fear the monarchy would interfere. Then, 80 years later, in 1861, we realized that violated our founding principals. Bingo bango, The Civil war, 600 thousand dead and the emancipation proclamation. Thank you, Mr. Lincoln. By the way, Abe's b-day was yesterday, the 12th.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MaryL said:


> Oddly enough,  the American revolution was more about rebelling against  English anti-slavery laws than personal freedoms,  ironically enough. America was founded on the right to...own other human beings without fear the monarchy would interfere. Then, 80 years later, in 1861, we realized that violated our founding principals. Bingo bango, The Civil war, 160 thousand dead and the emancipation proclamation. Thank you, Mr. Lincoln. By the way, Abe's b-day was yesterday, the 12th.



Indeed.  The whole premise here is an over reach based on the Sherman order meant only for those freed slaves marching with him. 

Additionally, it's noteworthy slavery was not some new concept to the colonies or the US.  Slavery had been going on for thousands of years prior and every race practiced such. Out of the 10 million slaves sold from Africa only 388,000 ended up in the US the rest were sent to Brazil and the Caribbean. 

White men and a white president fought to end the practice far before most other countries. Of course there were blacks who fought as well. But white men fought for blacks to be freed and Lincoln lost his life for it. 

Are we to penalize those families who fought to end slavery twice for those lost in war and those who may have owned slaves but gave the ultimate sacrifice with their lives and force them to pay reparations?


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This country. Now lets get back on point. Why is the debt not owed to the descendants of slaves? You have to be specific and rational. Can you do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This country. *
> 
> I said be specific.
> Picking cotton isn't building this country.
> 
> *Why is the debt not owed to the descendants of slaves? *
> 
> What debt? Be specific and rational. Can you do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont really care what you said. Deal with the answer I gave you on your diversionary question or not.
> 
> The debt called reparations. Have you been paying attention to the thread?
Click to expand...

Cop out. You can't back up your claim that black people built this country. You never back up your silly assertions, and this particular one won't be any different.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Ending the Slavery Blame-Game





> While we are all familiar with the role played by the United States and the European colonial powers like Britain, France, Holland, Portugal and Spain, there is very little discussion of the role Africans themselves played. *And that role, it turns out, was a considerable one, especially for the slave-trading kingdoms of western and central Africa. These included the Akan of the kingdom of Asante in what is now Ghana, the Fon of Dahomey (now Benin), the Mbundu of Ndongo in modern Angola and the Kongo of todays Congo, among several others.*





> How did slaves make it to these coastal forts? The historians John Thornton and Linda Heywood of Boston University estimate that 90 percent of those shipped to the New World were enslaved by Africans and then sold to European traders. The sad truth is that without complex business partnerships between African elites and European traders and commercial agents, the slave trade to the New World would have been impossible, at least on the scale it occurred.





> *Advocates of reparations for the descendants of those slaves generally ignore this untidy problem of the significant role that Africans played in the trade, choosing to believe the romanticized version that our ancestors were all kidnapped unawares by evil white men, like Kunta Kinte was in Roots. The truth, however, is much more complex: slavery was a business, highly organized and lucrative for European buyers and African sellers alike*.






> For many African-Americans, these facts can be difficult to accept. Excuses run the gamut, from Africans didnt know how harsh slavery in America was and Slavery in Africa was, by comparison, humane or, in a bizarre version of The devil made me do it, Africans were driven to this only by the unprecedented profits offered by greedy European countries.




More from Henry Louis Gates Jr. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/23/opinion/23gates.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## Asclepias

Wow!! I must have really rustled some Jimmies or the dude with the weird name called all his friends.  So far I see nothing but ideas that have nothing to do with the facts of reparations but I do see a lot of excuses as to why they shouldnt be paid.

Cafe if you are going to quote someone regarding history please quote a historian. Gates is a book writer financed by BoFA. He is not a historian and has been caught several times with incomplete and wrong information regarding Black history.

Lets lay out the facts again and stop with the nonsense that has nothing to do with reparations.

Slavery was wrong.
Reparations are used to right a wrong.
Ex-slaves were never paid reparations.
There has never been a system in the US that benefited only the descendants of slaves.
Japanese were paid reparations via tax money by the US government setting a precedent.
Presidents have announced slavery was wrong fulfilling the criteria of the first point.
There is no expiration period for reparations.
There is nothing that says reparations has to be paid to someone living.

If you have no argument on these points your opinions are really silly and irrelevant.  Please get somone in here that can debate on these points. i wont allow my time to be wasted by anything else.

FYI
[url=http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=reparation]Online Etymology Dictionary[/URL]


----------



## CaféAuLait

Asclepias said:


> Wow!! I must have really rustled some Jimmies or the dude with the weird name called all his friends.  So far I see nothing but ideas that have nothing to do with the facts of reparations but I do see a lot of excuses as to why they shouldnt be paid.
> 
> Cafe if you are going to quote someone regarding history please quote a historian. Gates is a book writer financed by BoFA. He is not a historian and has been caught several times with incomplete and wrong information regarding Black history.
> 
> Lets lay out the facts again and stop with the nonsense that has nothing to do with reparations.
> 
> Slavery was wrong.
> Reparations are used to right a wrong.
> Ex-slaves were never paid reparations.
> There has never been a system in the US that benefited only the descendants of slaves.
> Japanese were paid reparations via tax money by the US government setting a precedent.
> Presidents have announced slavery was wrong fulfilling the criteria of the first point.
> There is no expiration period for reparations.
> There is nothing that says reparations has to be paid to someone living.
> 
> If you have no argument on these points your opinions are really silly and irrelevant.  Please get somone in here that can debate on these points. i wont allow my time to be wasted by anything else.
> 
> FYI
> [url=http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=reparation]Online Etymology Dictionary[/URL]




LOL you still have not addressed a single question I put to you, instead you say the Harvard Professor, Henry Gates is a mere writer instead of recognizing him as an esteemed Harvard College professor and director of African American studies and history. 


Again you are wrong. Just as you were about white, Irish and Romani slaves, Blacks owning slaves and mules being included in Sherman's mandate and now Professor gates. Sounds like you need to accept some facts which are hard to swallow. And read a few history books. 



> Henry Louis Gates, Jr. is the *Alphonse Fletcher University Professor at Harvard University*, *as well as director of the W.E.B. Du Bois Institute for African and African American Research at Harvard University.
> *



Henry Louis Gates, Jr. | Department of African and African American Studies

Of course Harvard gives Gates prestigious jobs dealing with African American history and study when he has no qualifications. /sarcasm

You can't answer a single question I have asked, In fact you have ignored every one I have asked. 

As far as your contention "there has never been a system in the US which was solely for the benefit of Africans" you are wrong. Freedmen's Bureau is one, congress allocated over 17 million dollars for schools and hospitals for freedmen- spent in a one year period alone.   Another, which is contentious: Liberia. Private US individuals, which soon became "The Society for the Colonization of Free People of Color of America" paid for freedmen to be sent home to Africa, anyone who desired to be.  Congress allocated hundreds of thousands of dollars to build Liberia up and also assured military aid and land appropriations for Freed slaves.  Congress also gave loans as well.


----------



## freedombecki

Asclepias said:


> Wow!! I must have really rustled some Jimmies or the dude with the weird name called all his friends. So far I see nothing but ideas that have nothing to do with the facts of reparations but I do see a lot of excuses as to why they shouldnt be paid.
> 
> Cafe if you are going to quote someone regarding history please quote a historian. Gates is a book writer financed by BoFA. He is not a historian and has been caught several times with incomplete and wrong information regarding Black history.
> 
> Lets lay out the facts again and stop with the nonsense that has nothing to do with reparations.
> 
> Slavery was wrong.
> Reparations are used to right a wrong.
> Ex-slaves were never paid reparations.
> There has never been a system in the US that benefited only the descendants of slaves.
> Japanese were paid reparations via tax money by the US government setting a precedent.
> Presidents have announced slavery was wrong fulfilling the criteria of the first point.
> There is no expiration period for reparations.
> There is nothing that says reparations has to be paid to someone living.
> 
> If you have no argument on these points your opinions are really silly and irrelevant. Please get somone in here that can debate on these points. i wont allow my time to be wasted by anything else.
> 
> FYI
> [URL="http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=reparation"]Online Etymology Dictionary[/URL]



690,000 white Americans of the 700,000 who died in the Civil War fight to save you from being slaves for the duration. When are you going to pay them back for your freedom?

Idiot.


----------



## GibsonSG

Asc just wants whitey to give him another handout. Hey boy, why aren't you mad at the blacks back in Africa who sold your ancestors into slavery? Because they got no dough?


----------



## Asclepias

CaféAuLait;8621952 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! I must have really rustled some Jimmies or the dude with the weird name called all his friends.  So far I see nothing but ideas that have nothing to do with the facts of reparations but I do see a lot of excuses as to why they shouldnt be paid.
> 
> Cafe if you are going to quote someone regarding history please quote a historian. Gates is a book writer financed by BoFA. He is not a historian and has been caught several times with incomplete and wrong information regarding Black history.
> 
> Lets lay out the facts again and stop with the nonsense that has nothing to do with reparations.
> 
> Slavery was wrong.
> Reparations are used to right a wrong.
> Ex-slaves were never paid reparations.
> There has never been a system in the US that benefited only the descendants of slaves.
> Japanese were paid reparations via tax money by the US government setting a precedent.
> Presidents have announced slavery was wrong fulfilling the criteria of the first point.
> There is no expiration period for reparations.
> There is nothing that says reparations has to be paid to someone living.
> 
> If you have no argument on these points your opinions are really silly and irrelevant.  Please get somone in here that can debate on these points. i wont allow my time to be wasted by anything else.
> 
> FYI
> [url=http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=reparation]Online Etymology Dictionary[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you still have not addressed a single question I put to you, instead you say the Harvard Professor, Henry Gates is a mere writer instead of recognizing him as an esteemed Harvard College professor and director of African American studies and history.
> 
> 
> Again you are wrong. Just as you were about white, Irish and Romani slaves, Blacks owning slaves and mules being included in Sherman's mandate and now Professor gates. Sounds like you need to accept some facts which are hard to swallow. And read a few history books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Louis Gates, Jr. is the *Alphonse Fletcher University Professor at Harvard University*, *as well as director of the W.E.B. Du Bois Institute for African and African American Research at Harvard University.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Henry Louis Gates, Jr. | Department of African and African American Studies
> 
> Of course Harvard gives Gates prestigious jobs dealing with African American history and study when he has no qualifications. /sarcasm
> 
> You can't answer a single question I have asked, In fact you have ignored every one I have asked.
> 
> As far as your contention "there has never been a system in the US which was solely for the benefit of Africans" you are wrong. Freedmen's Bureau is one, congress allocated over 17 million dollars for schools and hospitals for freedmen- spent in a one year period alone.   Another, which is contentious: Liberia. Private US individuals, which soon became "The Society for the Colonization of Free People of Color of America" paid for freedmen to be sent home to Africa, anyone who desired to be.  Congress allocated hundreds of thousands of dollars to build Liberia up and also assured military aid and land appropriations for Freed slaves.  Congress also gave loans as well.
Click to expand...


Your points were not addressed because you are not concentrating on the points I presented. Your questions do not get precedence until mine are answered.

Regarding Gates. its a running joke that he is called Henry "Skip the truth" Gates due to his penchant for only telling the truth that is comfortable to white america.  Again he is not a historian no matter his accolades.



> Henry Louis "Skip" Gates, Jr., (born September 16, 1950) is an American literary critic, educator, scholar, writer, and editor.



See? No historian.


----------



## ClosedCaption

I think he believes that since a black person said something all blacks should agree with him or it increases its legitimacy


----------



## Asclepias

MaryL said:


> Many Black African tribes  along with Arabic traders have been largely responsible for trading to the Europeans  for slavery, ya know. How about that? In fact, I posit; Slavery was a  African issue Americans inherited, something, granted, we never should have. But reparations ? No soup for YOU. Life isnt and has never been fair. Please.



Being a accomplice in a wrong is still a wrong. Besides that has nothing to do with the US having generations of slavery and benefitting from it and becoming a world power. How about that?


----------



## GibsonSG

Asclepias said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Black African tribes  along with Arabic traders have been largely responsible for trading to the Europeans  for slavery, ya know. How about that? In fact, I posit; Slavery was a  African issue Americans inherited, something, granted, we never should have. But reparations ? No soup for YOU. Life isnt and has never been fair. Please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a accomplice in a wrong is still a wrong. Besides that has nothing to do with the US having generations of slavery and benefitting from it and becoming a world power. How about that?
Click to expand...


What about whitey bringing you all over from that shithole called Africa and now you are way better off then if your ancestors would have been left there. Seems like you should say thanks or even pay us reparations for being better off.


----------



## Asclepias

GibsonSG said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Black African tribes  along with Arabic traders have been largely responsible for trading to the Europeans  for slavery, ya know. How about that? In fact, I posit; Slavery was a  African issue Americans inherited, something, granted, we never should have. But reparations ? No soup for YOU. Life isn&#8217;t and has never been fair. Please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a accomplice in a wrong is still a wrong. Besides that has nothing to do with the US having generations of slavery and benefitting from it and becoming a world power. How about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about whitey bringing you all over from that shithole called Africa and now you are way better off then if your ancestors would have been left there. Seems like you should say thanks or even pay us reparations for being better off.
Click to expand...


I would if I had asked to be brought over and Africa was indeed a shit hole. Since you are wrong on both counts what does that do for your theory you melanin deprived cave ape?


----------



## boedicca

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.




If you can find one person still alive who lived as a slave when slavery was legal in the U.S., I will personally give them 40 acres and a mule.


----------



## GibsonSG

Asclepias said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being a accomplice in a wrong is still a wrong. Besides that has nothing to do with the US having generations of slavery and benefitting from it and becoming a world power. How about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about whitey bringing you all over from that shithole called Africa and now you are way better off then if your ancestors would have been left there. Seems like you should say thanks or even pay us reparations for being better off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would if I had asked to be brought over and Africa was indeed a shit hole. Since you are wrong on both counts what does that do for your theory you melanin deprived cave ape?
Click to expand...

If you're pissed about being here, you would have gone back to Africa by now. So you must be happy here. Please try again.


----------



## Asclepias

GibsonSG said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about whitey bringing you all over from that shithole called Africa and now you are way better off then if your ancestors would have been left there. Seems like you should say thanks or even pay us reparations for being better off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would if I had asked to be brought over and Africa was indeed a shit hole. Since you are wrong on both counts what does that do for your theory you melanin deprived cave ape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're pissed about being here, you would have gone back to Africa by now. So you must be happy here. Please try again.
Click to expand...

Who told you I was pissed white boy?  I have went back to Africa and its beautiful. I may move there when I get older.  What does that have to do with you being wrong cave ape?


----------



## GibsonSG

Asclepias said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would if I had asked to be brought over and Africa was indeed a shit hole. Since you are wrong on both counts what does that do for your theory you melanin deprived cave ape?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're pissed about being here, you would have gone back to Africa by now. So you must be happy here. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you I was pissed white boy?  I have went back to Africa and its beautiful. I may move there when I get older.  What does that have to do with you being wrong cave ape?
Click to expand...


Africa is so great, you live here. Please try again, you fucking asswipe.


----------



## Asclepias

GibsonSG said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're pissed about being here, you would have gone back to Africa by now. So you must be happy here. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you I was pissed white boy?  I have went back to Africa and its beautiful. I may move there when I get older.  What does that have to do with you being wrong cave ape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Africa is so great, you live here. Please try again, you fucking asswipe.
Click to expand...


I just told you that I may when I get older. How did you miss that white monkey boy? 

Again what does that have to do with you being wrong cave ape?


----------



## GibsonSG

Asclepias said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you I was pissed white boy?  I have went back to Africa and its beautiful. I may move there when I get older.  What does that have to do with you being wrong cave ape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is so great, you live here. Please try again, you fucking asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just told you that I may when I get older. How did you miss that white monkey boy?
> 
> Again what does that have to do with you being wrong cave ape?
Click to expand...


Me? Ape? I think you're looking in a fucking mirror, boy.


----------



## Asclepias

GibsonSG said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Africa is so great, you live here. Please try again, you fucking asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you that I may when I get older. How did you miss that white monkey boy?
> 
> Again what does that have to do with you being wrong cave ape?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me? Ape? I think you're looking in a fucking mirror, boy.
Click to expand...


Yes you cave ape. My ancestors did not live in caves and eat each other.


----------



## GibsonSG

Asclepias said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just told you that I may when I get older. How did you miss that white monkey boy?
> 
> Again what does that have to do with you being wrong cave ape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me? Ape? I think you're looking in a fucking mirror, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you cave ape. My ancestors did not live in caves and eat each other.
Click to expand...


Let me guess, they picked cotton.


----------



## Asclepias

GibsonSG said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me? Ape? I think you're looking in a fucking mirror, boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you cave ape. My ancestors did not live in caves and eat each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess, they picked cotton.
Click to expand...


You guessed wrong cave ape. They built Egypt and the pyramids.


----------



## GibsonSG

Asclepias said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you cave ape. My ancestors did not live in caves and eat each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, they picked cotton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guessed wrong cave ape. They built Egypt and the pyramids.
Click to expand...


So shouldn't you be asking for reparations from Egypt?


----------



## Asclepias

GibsonSG said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, they picked cotton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guessed wrong cave ape. They built Egypt and the pyramids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So shouldn't you be asking for reparations from Egypt?
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with the US?


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guessed wrong cave ape. They built Egypt and the pyramids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So shouldn't you be asking for reparations from Egypt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the US?
Click to expand...


Speaking of the US, you still haven't told us how black people built this country. You made the claim, but you have failed to back that claim up. Before you move on to making false claims about them building Egypt too, why don't you explain how they built the US.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So shouldn't you be asking for reparations from Egypt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of the US, you still haven't told us how black people built this country. You made the claim, but you have failed to back that claim up.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://youtu.be/WKpOFXIzC8A]Slavery Built America (we need to thank the blacks) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lumpy 1

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



Send the bill to the Democrats.. slavery was a Democrat Party "thing"


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So shouldn't you be asking for reparations from Egypt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of the US, you still haven't told us how black people built this country. You made the claim, but you have failed to back that claim up. Before you move on to making false claims about them building Egypt too, why don't you explain how they built the US.
Click to expand...


You still have not addressed my questions. When you do that I will answer yours.


----------



## Godboy

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the US, you still haven't told us how black people built this country. You made the claim, but you have failed to back that claim up. Before you move on to making false claims about them building Egypt too, why don't you explain how they built the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still have not addressed my questions. When you do that I will answer yours.
Click to expand...


You are the cop out king. You asked me no questions fool. Quit being a compulsive liar and back up your claims. You said it, so tell us... How did black people build this nation?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Asclepias said:


> CaféAuLait;8621952 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! I must have really rustled some Jimmies or the dude with the weird name called all his friends.  So far I see nothing but ideas that have nothing to do with the facts of reparations but I do see a lot of excuses as to why they shouldnt be paid.
> 
> Cafe if you are going to quote someone regarding history please quote a historian. Gates is a book writer financed by BoFA. He is not a historian and has been caught several times with incomplete and wrong information regarding Black history.
> 
> Lets lay out the facts again and stop with the nonsense that has nothing to do with reparations.
> 
> Slavery was wrong.
> Reparations are used to right a wrong.
> Ex-slaves were never paid reparations.
> There has never been a system in the US that benefited only the descendants of slaves.
> Japanese were paid reparations via tax money by the US government setting a precedent.
> Presidents have announced slavery was wrong fulfilling the criteria of the first point.
> There is no expiration period for reparations.
> There is nothing that says reparations has to be paid to someone living.
> 
> If you have no argument on these points your opinions are really silly and irrelevant.  Please get somone in here that can debate on these points. i wont allow my time to be wasted by anything else.
> 
> FYI
> [url=http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=reparation]Online Etymology Dictionary[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you still have not addressed a single question I put to you, instead you say the Harvard Professor, Henry Gates is a mere writer instead of recognizing him as an esteemed Harvard College professor and director of African American studies and history.
> 
> 
> Again you are wrong. Just as you were about white, Irish and Romani slaves, Blacks owning slaves and mules being included in Sherman's mandate and now Professor gates. Sounds like you need to accept some facts which are hard to swallow. And read a few history books.
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Louis Gates, Jr. | Department of African and African American Studies
> 
> Of course Harvard gives Gates prestigious jobs dealing with African American history and study when he has no qualifications. /sarcasm
> 
> You can't answer a single question I have asked, In fact you have ignored every one I have asked.
> 
> As far as your contention "there has never been a system in the US which was solely for the benefit of Africans" you are wrong. Freedmen's Bureau is one, congress allocated over 17 million dollars for schools and hospitals for freedmen- spent in a one year period alone.   Another, which is contentious: Liberia. Private US individuals, which soon became "The Society for the Colonization of Free People of Color of America" paid for freedmen to be sent home to Africa, anyone who desired to be.  Congress allocated hundreds of thousands of dollars to build Liberia up and also assured military aid and land appropriations for Freed slaves.  Congress also gave loans as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your points were not addressed because you are not concentrating on the points I presented. Your questions do not get precedence until mine are answered.
> 
> Regarding Gates. its a running joke that he is called Henry "Skip the truth" Gates due to his penchant for only telling the truth that is comfortable to white america.  Again he is not a historian no matter his accolades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Louis "Skip" Gates, Jr., (born September 16, 1950) is an American literary critic, educator, scholar, writer, and editor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See? No historian.
Click to expand...


LOL you alleged Gates was _nothing but _a writer paid by big banks, I corrected you. The man is a Harvard Scholar, as I already pointed out he obviously uses historians whom he trusts. 

Strange how you focus on minutia and  not the meat and bones of the issue. 


I asked you if reparations were to be granted who would pay and who would receive. 

Since you wish to divide slaves and only want to focus on black slaves, let&#8217;s ponder the following (or not )since you don't seem to be able to give a response to anything I have wondered in trying to see how you would make this happen, or anyone for that matter. 

Firstly, any American entering the country after abolition would not have to pay a cent and ANY black person entering the country after abolition would not get a dime or any benefit, yes? Is that fair to you? 

Yes, or no and why.  


Do you think such would create a divide amongst blacks in this country if only certain blacks were eligible for school and or certain incentives given their families never were slaves? Would such create another 'class' of sorts of poor black families? 



What of those blacks who came here from the Caribbean after abolition who were NOT enslaved in the states but were in the Caribbean? There were some 300,000 thousand or more. Will those Caribbean slave decedents be cut off from any benefit? Yes or no? 



Bloodlines have been mixed for hundreds of years since slavery. I&#8217;m sure people will be pretty ticked to learn people who appear white and rich like Jennifer Beals, Carol Channing, Vin Diesel, Soledad O'Brien, Meghan Markle, Rashida Jones,  Michael FosbergCash Warren, Troian Bellisario,  etc., etc., etc.,  and their relatives may be eligible to receive payments or special schooling etc., or would their &#8220;white&#8221; lineage stop them from doing so? 

Would people such as the Obama&#8217;s not have to pay because some relatives were white and some black, which may (for the lack of a better word) &#8220;cancel&#8221; out their debt because they have family members who were once slaves and slave owners.  Would &#8216;rich&#8217; blacks be able to get these reparations, or only &#8220;poor&#8221; blacks? 

Let&#8217;s pretend this is something that comes from ALL taxpayers, which is hardly fair to anyone entering the country after abolition, but it seems to me this does not matter to you one iota. 

How much money would the government need to spend to trace lineage to prove one is eligible? How much would EVERY taxpayer need to pay to assure each person&#8217;s lineage was traced accurately? I&#8217;m sure DNA testing would be involved as well.  All before any type of payment could be thought of, yes?  

AND of course any black person who entered this country since abolition would NOT be eligible for ANY repatriations, such would be determined through lineage and DNA testing paid for by all taxpayers, yes? 

How does one decide who gets paid and who pays and how?  Or do you believe it just the color of one&#8217;s skin which will allow benefits? No matter if their family has only US slave ancestors or not?


----------



## katsteve2012

CaféAuLait;8621952 said:
			
		

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! I must have really rustled some Jimmies or the dude with the weird name called all his friends.  So far I see nothing but ideas that have nothing to do with the facts of reparations but I do see a lot of excuses as to why they shouldnt be paid.
> 
> Cafe if you are going to quote someone regarding history please quote a historian. Gates is a book writer financed by BoFA. He is not a historian and has been caught several times with incomplete and wrong information regarding Black history.
> 
> Lets lay out the facts again and stop with the nonsense that has nothing to do with reparations.
> 
> Slavery was wrong.
> Reparations are used to right a wrong.
> Ex-slaves were never paid reparations.
> There has never been a system in the US that benefited only the descendants of slaves.
> Japanese were paid reparations via tax money by the US government setting a precedent.
> Presidents have announced slavery was wrong fulfilling the criteria of the first point.
> There is no expiration period for reparations.
> There is nothing that says reparations has to be paid to someone living.
> 
> If you have no argument on these points your opinions are really silly and irrelevant.  Please get somone in here that can debate on these points. i wont allow my time to be wasted by anything else.
> 
> FYI
> [url=http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=reparation]Online Etymology Dictionary[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you still have not addressed a single question I put to you, instead you say the Harvard Professor, Henry Gates is a mere writer instead of recognizing him as an esteemed Harvard College professor and director of African American studies and history.
> 
> 
> Again you are wrong. Just as you were about white, Irish and Romani slaves, Blacks owning slaves and mules being included in Sherman's mandate and now Professor gates. Sounds like you need to accept some facts which are hard to swallow. And read a few history books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Louis Gates, Jr. is the *Alphonse Fletcher University Professor at Harvard University*, *as well as director of the W.E.B. Du Bois Institute for African and African American Research at Harvard University.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Henry Louis Gates, Jr. | Department of African and African American Studies
> 
> Of course Harvard gives Gates prestigious jobs dealing with African American history and study when he has no qualifications. /sarcasm
> 
> You can't answer a single question I have asked, In fact you have ignored every one I have asked.
> 
> As far as your contention "there has never been a system in the US which was solely for the benefit of Africans" you are wrong. Freedmen's Bureau is one, congress allocated over 17 million dollars for schools and hospitals for freedmen- spent in a one year period alone.   Another, which is contentious: Liberia. Private US individuals, which soon became "The Society for the Colonization of Free People of Color of America" paid for freedmen to be sent home to Africa, anyone who desired to be.  Congress allocated hundreds of thousands of dollars to build Liberia up and also assured military aid and land appropriations for Freed slaves.  Congress also gave loans as well.
Click to expand...



 The Freedmens Bureau was not established soley for the benefit of newly freed slaves. Poor whites were also the beneficiaries of this initiative. 

Rabid, hostile southern whites, who were outraged by the very idea of any effort being put forth to assist freed slaves waged an ongoing insurgency against the Bureau, probably not realizing that some of their own were being helped through their efforts.

Freedmen?s Bureau - Black History - HISTORY.com


SUMMARY: One in a series of racist posters attacking Radical Republicans on the issue of black suffrage, issued during the Pennsylvania gubernatorial election of 1866. (See also "The Constitutional Amendment!," no. 1866-5.) The series advocates the election of Hiester Clymer, who ran for governor on a white-supremacy platform, supporting President Andrew Johnson's Reconstruction policies. In this poster a black man lounges idly in the foreground as one white man ploughs his field and another chops wood. Accompanying labels are: "In the sweat of thy face shalt thou eat thy bread," and "The white man must work to keep his children and pay his taxes." The black man wonders, "Whar is de use for me to work as long as dey make dese appropriations." Above in a cloud is an image of the "Freedman's Bureau! Negro Estimate of Freedom!" The bureau is pictured as a large domed building resembling the U.S. Capitol and is inscribed "Freedom and No Work." Its columns and walls are labeled, "Candy," "Rum, Gin, Whiskey," "Sugar Plums," "Indolence," "White Women," "Apathy," "White Sugar," "Idleness," "Fish Balls," "Clams," "Stews," and "Pies." At right is a table giving figures for the funds appropriated by Congress to support the bureau and information on the inequity of the bounties received by black and white veterans of the Civil War.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Freedman's_bureau.jpg


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the US, you still haven't told us how black people built this country. You made the claim, but you have failed to back that claim up. Before you move on to making false claims about them building Egypt too, why don't you explain how they built the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still have not addressed my questions. When you do that I will answer yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the cop out king. You asked me no questions fool. Quit being a compulsive liar and back up your claims. You said it, so tell us... How did black people build this nation?
Click to expand...


Sorry but you and ever other clown that ignored the questions I posed are cop outs. You cant debate the issue so you bring up other things to distract the issue. I will deal severely with those faux arguments once you grow a pair and answer mine. If you need a refresher on what I asked then I will list them below. Refusal to address them will regulate you to the sideline in any discussion with me until you tackle them. See the highlighted facts and refute them.





Asclepias said:


> Wow!! I must have really rustled some Jimmies or the dude with the weird name called all his friends.  So far I see nothing but ideas that have nothing to do with the facts of reparations but I do see a lot of excuses as to why they shouldnt be paid.
> 
> Cafe if you are going to quote someone regarding history please quote a historian. Gates is a book writer financed by BoFA. He is not a historian and has been caught several times with incomplete and wrong information regarding Black history.
> 
> *Lets lay out the facts again and stop with the nonsense that has nothing to do with reparations.
> 
> Slavery was wrong.
> Reparations are used to right a wrong.
> Ex-slaves were never paid reparations.
> There has never been a system in the US that benefited only the descendants of slaves.
> Japanese were paid reparations via tax money by the US government setting a precedent.
> Presidents have announced slavery was wrong fulfilling the criteria of the first point.
> There is no expiration period for reparations.
> There is nothing that says reparations has to be paid to someone living.
> 
> If you have no argument on these points your opinions are really silly and irrelevant.  Please get somone in here that can debate on these points. i wont allow my time to be wasted by anything else.*
> 
> FYI
> [url=http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=reparation]Online Etymology Dictionary[/URL]


----------



## Chaussette

The slaves' descendants can pay us reparations if they want, but it's really not necessary, freeing them was the good fight to fight.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

I see AssClapius is still patting his own ass on the absurd claim that the 4th and 5th (and later) generation descendants of slaves are "entitled" to reparations for what clearly did not happen to THEM!  

And he thinks he's entitled to it from the 4th, 5th or later generation descendants not just of slave holders, but of all folks who stem from forebears who never owned slaves, or who may have even opposed slavery or fought and died to end slavery or folks who were not even here during the time of slavery.  

He can't defend this "call" for "reparations [sic]" on any LOGICAL or equitable basis.  But then he pretends that it is the other folks who are refusing to use facts or logic.  

AssClapius is a thoroughly unpersuasive joke.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> I see AssClapius is still patting his own ass on the absurd claim that the 4th and 5th (and later) generation descendants of slaves are "entitled" to reparations for what clearly did not happen to THEM!
> 
> And he thinks he's entitled to it from the 4th, 5th or later generation descendants not just of slave holders, but of all folks who stem from forebears who never owned slaves, or who may have even opposed slavery or fought and died to end slavery or folks who were not even here during the time of slavery.
> 
> He can't defend this "call" for "reparations [sic]" on any LOGICAL or equitable basis.  But then he pretends that it is the other folks who are refusing to use facts or logic.
> 
> AssClapius is a thoroughly unpersuasive joke.



And you have yet to debate the questions. You are a pussy of the worst order.  The facts and the precedence is there.  You wont touch that with a ten foot pole because you will be handed your ass.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see AssClapius is still patting his own ass on the absurd claim that the 4th and 5th (and later) generation descendants of slaves are "entitled" to reparations for what clearly did not happen to THEM!
> 
> And he thinks he's entitled to it from the 4th, 5th or later generation descendants not just of slave holders, but of all folks who stem from forebears who never owned slaves, or who may have even opposed slavery or fought and died to end slavery or folks who were not even here during the time of slavery.
> 
> He can't defend this "call" for "reparations [sic]" on any LOGICAL or equitable basis.  But then he pretends that it is the other folks who are refusing to use facts or logic.
> 
> AssClapius is a thoroughly unpersuasive joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have yet to debate the questions. You are a pussy of the worst order.  The facts and the precedence is there.  You wont touch that with a ten foot pole because you will be handed your ass.
Click to expand...


Your obvious lies and defensiveness cannot assist you, AssClapius.

As between you and me, i am the only one who HAS debated the question.

You, being the slovenly un-thinking hack bitch you are, pretend that making your assertions is the same as "debating."

It isn't.

You are just an assclown.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see AssClapius is still patting his own ass on the absurd claim that the 4th and 5th (and later) generation descendants of slaves are "entitled" to reparations for what clearly did not happen to THEM!
> 
> And he thinks he's entitled to it from the 4th, 5th or later generation descendants not just of slave holders, but of all folks who stem from forebears who never owned slaves, or who may have even opposed slavery or fought and died to end slavery or folks who were not even here during the time of slavery.
> 
> He can't defend this "call" for "reparations [sic]" on any LOGICAL or equitable basis.  But then he pretends that it is the other folks who are refusing to use facts or logic.
> 
> AssClapius is a thoroughly unpersuasive joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have yet to debate the questions. You are a pussy of the worst order.  The facts and the precedence is there.  You wont touch that with a ten foot pole because you will be handed your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your obvious lies and defensiveness cannot assist you, AssClapius.
> 
> As between you and me, i am the only one who HAS debated the question.
> 
> You, being the slovenly un-thinking hack bitch you are, pretend that making your assertions is the same as "debating."
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> You are just an assclown.
Click to expand...


Yet you still have not debated the points offered.  Everyone can read the posts and see your only posts are trying to personally engage me instead of debating the questions posed.  Your weak attempts to get past this will not be allowed. Answer the questions posed and lets see what you got.  Shouldnt be too hard if you are half as smart as you think you are.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have yet to debate the questions. You are a pussy of the worst order.  The facts and the precedence is there.  You wont touch that with a ten foot pole because you will be handed your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your obvious lies and defensiveness cannot assist you, AssClapius.
> 
> As between you and me, i am the only one who HAS debated the question.
> 
> You, being the slovenly un-thinking hack bitch you are, pretend that making your assertions is the same as "debating."
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> You are just an assclown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you still have not debated the points offered.   * * * *
Click to expand...


You really ought to stop being such a massive and obvious liar, AssClap.  

I am the one who HAS debated, and you are the one who refused to even begin the process.  And yes.  Everyone CAN see that.

Again:  You endlessly state and re-state your desired conclusion.  But you have not yet begun to support it.

If you had even the first ounce of integrity and honesty (you don't), you'd admit that so far you have sucked badly.  So, out of an abundance of fairness, I will invite you to finally (at long long last) TRY to "make your case."

Is there some universal "principle" that supports your contention that the 4th and 5th and later generation progeny of former (long dead) slaves are "owed" anything by anybody now alive?

Is there some universal "principle" that would make the 4th and 5th and later generation progeny of even former (long dead) slave holders responsible for the sins of those ancient forebears?

Is there any logical, rational or fair "principle" at all that would call upon the 4th or 5th or later generation progeny of NON slave owners to provide "recompense" to the descendents of former (long dead) slaves?

What are those "principles?"  How are they "fair?" Or do you propose that fairness can be dispensed with?

Come on, AssClap.  It's way overdue.  Step up to the plate.  Say something that even begins to approximate a logical "argument."


----------



## DennyO

Speaking as a part Wendat Indian, our nation have claims that precede those of our African-American brothers.  For instance, there is the matter of what could logically be considered genocide whether it be due to omission or commission in which somewhere between 9 and 20 million native American people died after contact with the Europeans.  Followed by such things as the broken treaties and the trail  of tears, residential schools, and on and on.  

Now, on my other side, the Irish side, its high time we got our reparations from the British.   We were forcibly evicted from our own land, or turned into tenants and left to starve when crops failed.   An Irish population of 8 million in 1841 shrunk to 4.5 million in 1900.  

As I see it, more or less everyone is owed some reparations for past wrongs.


----------



## DriftingSand

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



I'd say that the vast majority of "them" have long passed away; therefore, there really isn't anyone to pay "back-wages" to. I'd say that a statute of limitations also comes into play at this point.

My earliest ancestor to have step foot on American soil arrived as a white slave. If we DO decide to pay back-wages then I shall put my name in the hat and since he arrived in the mid 1600s I get first dibs on all of that cashola.  I could certainly use a new pick up.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your obvious lies and defensiveness cannot assist you, AssClapius.
> 
> As between you and me, i am the only one who HAS debated the question.
> 
> You, being the slovenly un-thinking hack bitch you are, pretend that making your assertions is the same as "debating."
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> You are just an assclown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you still have not debated the points offered.   * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really ought to stop being such a massive and obvious liar, AssClap.
> 
> I am the one who HAS debated, and you are the one who refused to even begin the process.  And yes.  Everyone CAN see that.
> 
> Again:  You endlessly state and re-state your desired conclusion.  But you have not yet begun to support it.
> 
> If you had even the first ounce of integrity and honesty (you don't), you'd admit that so far you have sucked badly.  So, out of an abundance of fairness, I will invite you to finally (at long long last) TRY to "make your case."
> 
> Is there some universal "principle" that supports your contention that the 4th and 5th and later generation progeny of former (long dead) slaves are "owed" anything by anybody now alive?
> 
> Is there some universal "principle" that would make the 4th and 5th and later generation progeny of even former (long dead) slave holders responsible for the sins of those ancient forebears?
> 
> Is there any logical, rational or fair "principle" at all that would call upon the 4th or 5th or later generation progeny of NON slave owners to provide "recompense" to the descendents of former (long dead) slaves?
> 
> What are those "principles?"  How are they "fair?" Or do you propose that fairness can be dispensed with?
> 
> Come on, AssClap.  It's way overdue.  Step up to the plate.  Say something that even begins to approximate a logical "argument."
Click to expand...


If you had debated my questions you wouldnt be asking your totally irrelevant ones.  For instance you wouldnt be talking about the progeny of dead slave holders.  Your evasion of the questions put to you is obvious and a weak attempt to circumvent the issue. Its OK. I know you have nothing with which to counter act the points and therefore you will continue to avoid the points I brought up. Get someone in here that can take your place as you are too wussified to handle this.


----------



## DriftingSand

DennyO said:


> Speaking as a part Wendat Indian, our nation have claims that precede those of our African-American brothers.  For instance, there is the matter of what could logically be considered genocide whether it be due to omission or commission in which somewhere between 9 and 20 million native American people died after contact with the Europeans.  Followed by such things as the broken treaties and the trail  of tears, residential schools, and on and on.
> 
> Now, on my other side, the Irish side, its high time we got our reparations from the British.   We were forcibly evicted from our own land, or turned into tenants and left to starve when crops failed.   An Irish population of 8 million in 1841 shrunk to 4.5 million in 1900.
> 
> As I see it, more or less everyone is owed some reparations for past wrongs.



I agree with your final statement. Many innocent Europeans died at the hands of native American Indians and many innocent American Indians died at the hands of early European settlers.  

If we really want to get technical then the people of Rome owe Christians lots of money for burning Christians at the stake or tossing them to the lions.  

Also, folks of Babylonian or Assyrian heritage owe the Israelites money for taking them captive in the centuries before Christ.

At some point we need to let the past remain the past and focus our attention on the future. That's not to say that we shouldn't learn from the past but it's not socially healthy to wallow in it.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that the vast majority of "them" have long passed away; therefore, there really isn't anyone to pay "back-wages" to. I'd say that a statute of limitations also comes into play at this point.
> 
> My earliest ancestor to have step foot on American soil arrived as a white slave. If we DO decide to pay back-wages then I shall put my name in the hat and since he arrived in the mid 1600s I get first dibs on all of that cashola.  I could certainly use a new pick up.
Click to expand...


There is no statute of limitations on reparations.  If you have a link i would be most interested in seeing it.  The difference in white slavery and Black slavery is that whites were not enslaved for multiple generations and did turn the US into the economic power that cotton afforded it.  Howerver, we are speaking specifically about Black slavery and so far no one wants to concentrate on that. Instead I see a lot of people talking about other things instead of the point.


----------



## DriftingSand

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your obvious lies and defensiveness cannot assist you, AssClapius.
> 
> As between you and me, i am the only one who HAS debated the question.
> 
> You, being the slovenly un-thinking hack bitch you are, pretend that making your assertions is the same as "debating."
> 
> It isn't.
> 
> You are just an assclown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you still have not debated the points offered.   * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really ought to stop being such a massive and obvious liar, AssClap.
> 
> I am the one who HAS debated, and you are the one who refused to even begin the process.  And yes.  Everyone CAN see that.
> 
> Again:  You endlessly state and re-state your desired conclusion.  But you have not yet begun to support it.
> 
> If you had even the first ounce of integrity and honesty (you don't), you'd admit that so far you have sucked badly.  So, out of an abundance of fairness, I will invite you to finally (at long long last) TRY to "make your case."
> 
> Is there some universal "principle" that supports your contention that the 4th and 5th and later generation progeny of former (long dead) slaves are "owed" anything by anybody now alive?
> 
> Is there some universal "principle" that would make the 4th and 5th and later generation progeny of even former (long dead) slave holders responsible for the sins of those ancient forebears?
> 
> Is there any logical, rational or fair "principle" at all that would call upon the 4th or 5th or later generation progeny of NON slave owners to provide "recompense" to the descendents of former (long dead) slaves?
> 
> What are those "principles?"  How are they "fair?" Or do you propose that fairness can be dispensed with?
> 
> Come on, AssClap.  It's way overdue.  Step up to the plate.  Say something that even begins to approximate a logical "argument."
Click to expand...


Good points, all!  

It's like claiming that modern Jews owe Orthodox Russians money for the atrocities committed by the Jewish Bolsheviks during the Russian revolution that took place in the early years of the last century. First of all, not all Jews were Bolsheviks back then (though the vast majority of the Bolsheviks were Jews) and, secondly, them who are related to the Bolsheviks of that era aren't responsible for the crimes committed by them.  Therefore, it wouldn't be fair to require modern Jews to pay for the crimes committed by an earlier generation.


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that the vast majority of "them" have long passed away; therefore, there really isn't anyone to pay "back-wages" to. I'd say that a statute of limitations also comes into play at this point.
> 
> My earliest ancestor to have step foot on American soil arrived as a white slave. If we DO decide to pay back-wages then I shall put my name in the hat and since he arrived in the mid 1600s I get first dibs on all of that cashola.  I could certainly use a new pick up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no statute of limitations on reparations.  If you have a link i would be most interested in seeing it.  The difference in white slavery and Black slavery is that whites were not enslaved for multiple generations and did turn the US into the economic power that cotton afforded it.  Howerver, we are speaking specifically about Black slavery and so far no one wants to concentrate on that. Instead I see a lot of people talking about other things instead of the point.
Click to expand...


You are aware that there were free blacks who owned black slaves back then ... aren't you?  Slavery is a bad thing but I'm not guilty of owning any slaves nor are any of my ancestors (that I know of). If I commit a crime I should pay for it. If I do NOT commit a crime I should not pay for it.  Simple math!

And who says that there is "no statute of limitations on reparations?"  Them who demand reparations or you?


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that the vast majority of "them" have long passed away; therefore, there really isn't anyone to pay "back-wages" to. I'd say that a statute of limitations also comes into play at this point.
> 
> My earliest ancestor to have step foot on American soil arrived as a white slave. If we DO decide to pay back-wages then I shall put my name in the hat and since he arrived in the mid 1600s I get first dibs on all of that cashola.  I could certainly use a new pick up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no statute of limitations on reparations.  If you have a link i would be most interested in seeing it.  The difference in white slavery and Black slavery is that whites were not enslaved for multiple generations and did turn the US into the economic power that cotton afforded it.  Howerver, we are speaking specifically about Black slavery and so far no one wants to concentrate on that. Instead I see a lot of people talking about other things instead of the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are aware that there were free blacks who owned black slaves back then ... aren't you?  Slavery is a bad thing but I'm not guilty of owning any slaves nor are any of my ancestors (that I know of). If I commit a crime I should pay for it. If I do NOT commit a crime I should not pay for it.  Simple math!
Click to expand...


I see you missed the points I outlined as well.  Since you are new I will repeat them.  This is not a hunt down the descendents of slave owners like the guys would have  you believe. This is the US paying the tab for Black Africans being enslaved and making the US an economic world power without compensation.


Slavery was wrong.
The US allowed slavery (to address your point)
Reparations are used to right a wrong.
Ex-slaves were never paid reparations.
There has never been a system in the US that benefited only the descendants of slaves.
Japanese were paid reparations via tax money by the US government setting a precedent.
Presidents have announced slavery was wrong fulfilling the criteria of the first point.
There is no expiration period for reparations.
There is nothing that says reparations has to be paid to someone living.

See if you can intelligently argue these points since so many have failed to address them.


----------



## BobPlumb

Afirmative Action.......the debt should be considered paid in full by now.


----------



## Asclepias

BobPlumb said:


> Afirmative Action.......the debt should be considered paid in full by now.



Strike one.

White women are the biggest benefactors of AA. It is not a Black only program. Its not even close.


----------



## BobPlumb

Asclepias said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afirmative Action.......the debt should be considered paid in full by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strike one.
> 
> White women are the biggest benefactors of AA. It is not a Black only program. Its not even close.
Click to expand...


Sorry, no one made you the umpire!


----------



## Asclepias

BobPlumb said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afirmative Action.......the debt should be considered paid in full by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strike one.
> 
> White women are the biggest benefactors of AA. It is not a Black only program. Its not even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, no one made you the umpire!
Click to expand...

No one made you the umpire either. I was just killing your lame argument.


----------



## BobPlumb

Asclepias said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strike one.
> 
> White women are the biggest benefactors of AA. It is not a Black only program. Its not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, no one made you the umpire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one made you the umpire either. I was just killing your lame argument.
Click to expand...


Your a joke.   Later dude.


----------



## Asclepias

BobPlumb said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, no one made you the umpire!
> 
> 
> 
> No one made you the umpire either. I was just killing your lame argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your a joke.   Later dude.
Click to expand...


Thats what i would say too if I my rebuttal was totally ignorant of the facts.


----------



## Chaussette

So ascwipe, how much money are you looking for from Whitney this time?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no statute of limitations on reparations.  If you have a link i would be most interested in seeing it.  The difference in white slavery and Black slavery is that whites were not enslaved for multiple generations and did turn the US into the economic power that cotton afforded it.  Howerver, we are speaking specifically about Black slavery and so far no one wants to concentrate on that. Instead I see a lot of people talking about other things instead of the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are aware that there were free blacks who owned black slaves back then ... aren't you?  Slavery is a bad thing but I'm not guilty of owning any slaves nor are any of my ancestors (that I know of). If I commit a crime I should pay for it. If I do NOT commit a crime I should not pay for it.  Simple math!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you missed the points I outlined as well.  Since you are new I will repeat them.  This is not a hunt down the descendents of slave owners like the guys would have  you believe. This is the US paying the tab for Black Africans being enslaved and making the US an economic world power without compensation.
> 
> 
> Slavery was wrong.
> The US allowed slavery (to address your point)
> Reparations are used to right a wrong.
> Ex-slaves were never paid reparations.
> There has never been a system in the US that benefited only the descendants of slaves.
> Japanese were paid reparations via tax money by the US government setting a precedent.
> Presidents have announced slavery was wrong fulfilling the criteria of the first point.
> There is no expiration period for reparations.
> There is nothing that says reparations has to be paid to someone living.
> 
> See if you can intelligently argue these points since so many have failed to address them.
Click to expand...


*Ex-slaves were never paid reparations.*

How much should they have been paid?
Based on what metric?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you still have not debated the points offered.   * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really ought to stop being such a massive and obvious liar, AssClap.
> 
> I am the one who HAS debated, and you are the one who refused to even begin the process.  And yes.  Everyone CAN see that.
> 
> Again:  You endlessly state and re-state your desired conclusion.  But you have not yet begun to support it.
> 
> If you had even the first ounce of integrity and honesty (you don't), you'd admit that so far you have sucked badly.  So, out of an abundance of fairness, I will invite you to finally (at long long last) TRY to "make your case."
> 
> Is there some universal "principle" that supports your contention that the 4th and 5th and later generation progeny of former (long dead) slaves are "owed" anything by anybody now alive?
> 
> Is there some universal "principle" that would make the 4th and 5th and later generation progeny of even former (long dead) slave holders responsible for the sins of those ancient forebears?
> 
> Is there any logical, rational or fair "principle" at all that would call upon the 4th or 5th or later generation progeny of NON slave owners to provide "recompense" to the descendents of former (long dead) slaves?
> 
> What are those "principles?"  How are they "fair?" Or do you propose that fairness can be dispensed with?
> 
> Come on, AssClap.  It's way overdue.  Step up to the plate.  Say something that even begins to approximate a logical "argument."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had debated my questions you wouldnt be asking your totally irrelevant ones.  For instance you wouldnt be talking about the progeny of dead slave holders.  Your evasion of the questions put to you is obvious and a weak attempt to circumvent the issue. Its OK. I know you have nothing with which to counter act the points and therefore you will continue to avoid the points I brought up. Get someone in here that can take your place as you are too wussified to handle this.
Click to expand...


^ your evasion is again noted.

With hilarity.

You may be plodding, predictable, trite and boring, but at least you bring nothing to the table, Assclap.

What IS the basis for "REPARATIONS" if it is not asking for something to be REPAID for slavery, you insufferable assclown lying hack bitch?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no statute of limitations on reparations.  If you have a link i would be most interested in seeing it.  The difference in white slavery and Black slavery is that whites were not enslaved for multiple generations and did turn the US into the economic power that cotton afforded it.  Howerver, we are speaking specifically about Black slavery and so far no one wants to concentrate on that. Instead I see a lot of people talking about other things instead of the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are aware that there were free blacks who owned black slaves back then ... aren't you?  Slavery is a bad thing but I'm not guilty of owning any slaves nor are any of my ancestors (that I know of). If I commit a crime I should pay for it. If I do NOT commit a crime I should not pay for it.  Simple math!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you missed the points I outlined as well.  Since you are new I will repeat them.  This is not a hunt down the descendents of slave owners like the guys would have  you believe. *This is the US paying the tab for Black Africans being enslaved and making the US an economic world power without compensation.*
Click to expand...


Paying the "tab" TO WHOM, you poor pathetic hack bitch idiot?






Asclepias said:


> Slavery was wrong.



Yes.  It was.



Asclepias said:


> The US allowed slavery (to address your point)



That was then.  This is now.  If you have a point, you aren't making it citing nonsense factoids, AssClap.



Asclepias said:


> Reparations are used to right a wrong.



No.  They wouldn't be used to right ANY wrong since the ones wronged would not be the beneficiary of any such "payments."  Neither would their children.  Neither would their great grandchildren.



Asclepias said:


> Ex-slaves were never paid reparations.



True.  Sad.  Irrelevant.  But both true and sad.



Asclepias said:


> There has never been a system in the US that benefited only the descendants of slaves.



There has never been a human being on Mars, either.  Another true fact that has no bearing whatsoever on YOUR contention that somebody owes somebody "reparations."



Asclepias said:


> Japanese were paid reparations via tax money by the US government setting a precedent.



Those were the victims or the direct descendants of the victims of FDR's actions.  It sets no "precedent" of ANY logical kind for "slavery reparations" under the circumstances of that irrational claim for reparations.



Asclepias said:


> Presidents have announced slavery was wrong fulfilling the criteria of the first point.



It fulfills nothing.  Acknowledging that an ancient wrong was wong is just stating a simple (obvious) and undisputed fact.



Asclepias said:


> There is no expiration period for reparations.



Of course there is.  



Asclepias said:


> There is nothing that says reparations has to be paid to someone living.



I suppose you COULD pay the dead, but it wont do them any good, since they are all -- you know -- dead.  Good Lord, you are completely off the rails in your irrationality and imbecility, AssClap.



Asclepias said:


> See if you can intelligently argue these points since so many have failed to address them.



You have not made an argument, yet.  Try to do that first.  Then maybe your "logic," if you ever offer any, can be addressed, AssClap.


----------



## Steven_R

Asclepias said:


> Slavery was wrong.


Agreed.


> The US allowed slavery (to address your point)


Until 1865.


> Reparations are used to right a wrong.


Sometimes, but not always.


> Ex-slaves were never paid reparations.


So what? Lots of people get fucked over and don't get anything for their troubles. Even if slavery was wrong, why should someone get reparations for something that was legal to do in the first place?


> There has never been a system in the US that benefited only the descendants of slaves.


So what? There also aren't any systems in place that benefit the decedents of the Irish or Indentured Servants or drunks killed by the feds ordering denatured alcohol be sold during Prohibition knowing it would kill people.


> Japanese were paid reparations via tax money by the US government setting a precedent.


The difference is the reparations were paid to the people who were actually harmed, not to people a century later.


> Presidents have announced slavery was wrong fulfilling the criteria of the first point.


Presidents say a lot of stuff that means nothing legally. 


> There is no expiration period for reparations.


Why should I pay for the sins of anyone long dead?


> There is nothing that says reparations has to be paid to someone living.


Well, considering it was the dead guys who were hurt, why should anyone but them get anything?

Church it up all you like, you want free shit because someone you never met suffered.


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> So ascwipe, how much money are you looking for from Whitney this time?



I dont know anyone named Whitney nor have I ever asked her to pay something she owed my ancestors.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really ought to stop being such a massive and obvious liar, AssClap.
> 
> I am the one who HAS debated, and you are the one who refused to even begin the process.  And yes.  Everyone CAN see that.
> 
> Again:  You endlessly state and re-state your desired conclusion.  But you have not yet begun to support it.
> 
> If you had even the first ounce of integrity and honesty (you don't), you'd admit that so far you have sucked badly.  So, out of an abundance of fairness, I will invite you to finally (at long long last) TRY to "make your case."
> 
> Is there some universal "principle" that supports your contention that the 4th and 5th and later generation progeny of former (long dead) slaves are "owed" anything by anybody now alive?
> 
> Is there some universal "principle" that would make the 4th and 5th and later generation progeny of even former (long dead) slave holders responsible for the sins of those ancient forebears?
> 
> Is there any logical, rational or fair "principle" at all that would call upon the 4th or 5th or later generation progeny of NON slave owners to provide "recompense" to the descendents of former (long dead) slaves?
> 
> What are those "principles?"  How are they "fair?" Or do you propose that fairness can be dispensed with?
> 
> Come on, AssClap.  It's way overdue.  Step up to the plate.  Say something that even begins to approximate a logical "argument."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had debated my questions you wouldnt be asking your totally irrelevant ones.  For instance you wouldnt be talking about the progeny of dead slave holders.  Your evasion of the questions put to you is obvious and a weak attempt to circumvent the issue. Its OK. I know you have nothing with which to counter act the points and therefore you will continue to avoid the points I brought up. Get someone in here that can take your place as you are too wussified to handle this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ your evasion is again noted.
> 
> With hilarity.
> 
> You may be plodding, predictable, trite and boring, but at least you bring nothing to the table, Assclap.
> 
> What IS the basis for "REPARATIONS" if it is not asking for something to be REPAID for slavery, you insufferable assclown lying hack bitch?
Click to expand...

This must really be stressing you out.   You feel this topic in your soul dont you?


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> Until 1865.



Is this pertinent?  By then several generations of Black families had been mind fucked and passing it on to their descendants.




Steven_R said:


> Sometimes, but not always.


Never heard of reparations being paid for nothing. If they were please link to it.



Steven_R said:


> So what? Lots of people get fucked over and don't get anything for their troubles. Even if slavery was wrong, why should someone get reparations for something that was legal to do in the first place?



Thats not the point. The point is that reparation were promised then taken away. No one got fucked over like Black people.  Reparations should be paid because slavery was wrong as stated in the first point and the US became an economic power in which Black people were not allowed to participate in until recently.



Steven_R said:


> So what? There also aren't any systems in place that benefit the decedents of the Irish or Indentured Servants or drunks killed by the feds ordering denatured alcohol be sold during Prohibition knowing it would kill people.



Again not the point. For one Irish were not affected to the extent Blacks were.  It did not last anywhere near as long affecting multiple generations. The Irish are free to rally for their own cause. That is not my concern.  But thanks for the history. i will look that up.



Steven_R said:


> The difference is the reparations were paid to the people who were actually harmed, not to people a century later.



Not true in all cases nor the point.  Some of the Japanese had died leaving their children to receive the reparations. There is no time limit on or a stipulation on who gets the reparations.



Steven_R said:


> Why should I pay for the sins of anyone long dead?



Because what your country allowed and profited by has never been rectified or made right.




Steven_R said:


> Well, considering it was the dead guys who were hurt, why should anyone but them get anything?


Because they were never paid for something that affected their descendants. That payment should go to their descendants.





Steven_R said:


> Church it up all you like, you want free shit because someone you never met suffered.



Free would imply my ancestors did not work for and did not suffer because of it.  Thats not the case. i dont want anything free. I want the money my ancestors should have been paid. Only deadbeats who refuse to pay their bill see it as free.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you had debated my questions you wouldnt be asking your totally irrelevant ones.  For instance you wouldnt be talking about the progeny of dead slave holders.  Your evasion of the questions put to you is obvious and a weak attempt to circumvent the issue. Its OK. I know you have nothing with which to counter act the points and therefore you will continue to avoid the points I brought up. Get someone in here that can take your place as you are too wussified to handle this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ your evasion is again noted.
> 
> With hilarity.
> 
> You may be plodding, predictable, trite and boring, but at least you bring nothing to the table, Assclap.
> 
> What IS the basis for "REPARATIONS" if it is not asking for something to be REPAID for slavery, you insufferable assclown lying hack bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This must really be stressing you out.   You feel this topic in your soul dont you?
Click to expand...


In your history of cowardly (and pretty transparent) evasions, that was probably one of your worst yet.

*You* are the one attempting (in such a hideously ineffective fashion) to make the case "for" that thing you like to pretend is somehow "reparations."

Yet you cannot answer even the most basic logical questions ABOUT your moronic claim.  And instead of even trying, you go into your amateur hour version of "_ad hominem_."

Your fail is pretty much shown, now, to be complete.  Congratulations, Assclap.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ your evasion is again noted.
> 
> With hilarity.
> 
> You may be plodding, predictable, trite and boring, but at least you bring nothing to the table, Assclap.
> 
> What IS the basis for "REPARATIONS" if it is not asking for something to be REPAID for slavery, you insufferable assclown lying hack bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This must really be stressing you out.   You feel this topic in your soul dont you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your history of cowardly (and pretty transparent) evasions, that was probably one of your worst yet.
> 
> *You* are the one attempting (in such a hideously ineffective fashion) to make the case "for" that thing you like to pretend is somehow "reparations."
> 
> Yet you cannot answer even the most basic logical questions ABOUT your moronic claim.  And instead of even trying, you go into your amateur hour version of "_ad hominem_."
> 
> Your fail is pretty much shown, now, to be complete.  Congratulations, Assclap.
Click to expand...


I already told you I'm not answering anything until you address my points.  You pussied out and avoided them for too long. Go kick rocks now pussy.


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until 1865.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this pertinent?  By then several generations of Black families had been mind fucked and passing it on to their descendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, but not always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of reparations being paid for nothing. If they were please link to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not the point. The point is that reparation were promised then taken away. No one got fucked over like Black people.  Reparations should be paid because slavery was wrong as stated in the first point and the US became an economic power in which Black people were not allowed to participate in until recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Again not the point. For one Irish were not affected to the extent Blacks were.  It did not last anywhere near as long affecting multiple generations. The Irish are free to rally for their own cause. That is not my concern.  But thanks for the history. i will look that up.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true in all cases nor the point.  Some of the Japanese had died leaving their children to receive the reparations. There is no time limit on or a stipulation on who gets the reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> Because what your country allowed and profited by has never been rectified or made right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering it was the dead guys who were hurt, why should anyone but them get anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were never paid for something that affected their descendants. That payment should go to their descendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Church it up all you like, you want free shit because someone you never met suffered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Free would imply my ancestors did not work for and did not suffer because of it.  Thats not the case. i dont want anything free. I want the money my ancestors should have been paid. Only deadbeats who refuse to pay their bill see it as free.
Click to expand...

Pay back then was like 10 cents a week. Times say, 1000 weeks, that comes to a hundred bucks. You want that cash, or in crack?


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until 1865.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this pertinent?  By then several generations of Black families had been mind fucked and passing it on to their descendants.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of reparations being paid for nothing. If they were please link to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not the point. The point is that reparation were promised then taken away. No one got fucked over like Black people.  Reparations should be paid because slavery was wrong as stated in the first point and the US became an economic power in which Black people were not allowed to participate in until recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Again not the point. For one Irish were not affected to the extent Blacks were.  It did not last anywhere near as long affecting multiple generations. The Irish are free to rally for their own cause. That is not my concern.  But thanks for the history. i will look that up.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true in all cases nor the point.  Some of the Japanese had died leaving their children to receive the reparations. There is no time limit on or a stipulation on who gets the reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> Because what your country allowed and profited by has never been rectified or made right.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were never paid for something that affected their descendants. That payment should go to their descendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Church it up all you like, you want free shit because someone you never met suffered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Free would imply my ancestors did not work for and did not suffer because of it.  Thats not the case. i dont want anything free. I want the money my ancestors should have been paid. Only deadbeats who refuse to pay their bill see it as free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pay back then was like 10 cents a week. Times say, 1000 weeks, that comes to a hundred bucks. You want that cash, or in crack?
Click to expand...


Your math is way off and we dont take payment in crack like you do in meth.  Can you come with a  more intelligent response?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this pertinent?  By then several generations of Black families had been mind fucked and passing it on to their descendants.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of reparations being paid for nothing. If they were please link to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not the point. The point is that reparation were promised then taken away. No one got fucked over like Black people.  Reparations should be paid because slavery was wrong as stated in the first point and the US became an economic power in which Black people were not allowed to participate in until recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Again not the point. For one Irish were not affected to the extent Blacks were.  It did not last anywhere near as long affecting multiple generations. The Irish are free to rally for their own cause. That is not my concern.  But thanks for the history. i will look that up.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true in all cases nor the point.  Some of the Japanese had died leaving their children to receive the reparations. There is no time limit on or a stipulation on who gets the reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> Because what your country allowed and profited by has never been rectified or made right.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were never paid for something that affected their descendants. That payment should go to their descendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free would imply my ancestors did not work for and did not suffer because of it.  Thats not the case. i dont want anything free. I want the money my ancestors should have been paid. Only deadbeats who refuse to pay their bill see it as free.
> 
> 
> 
> Pay back then was like 10 cents a week. Times say, 1000 weeks, that comes to a hundred bucks. You want that cash, or in crack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your math is way off and we dont take payment in crack like you do in meth.  Can you come with a  more intelligent response?
Click to expand...


*Your math is way off *

Let's see your math.
How much reparations should they have received? 
Show all your work.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This must really be stressing you out.   You feel this topic in your soul dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your history of cowardly (and pretty transparent) evasions, that was probably one of your worst yet.
> 
> *You* are the one attempting (in such a hideously ineffective fashion) to make the case "for" that thing you like to pretend is somehow "reparations."
> 
> Yet you cannot answer even the most basic logical questions ABOUT your moronic claim.  And instead of even trying, you go into your amateur hour version of "_ad hominem_."
> 
> Your fail is pretty much shown, now, to be complete.  Congratulations, Assclap.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you I'm not answering anything until you address my points.  You pussied out and avoided them for too long. Go kick rocks now pussy.
Click to expand...


AssClap, you unmitigated pussy.  AS you well know, I already addressed your invalid silly petty pointlesses. Long time since, beyotch.

You won't answer me or anybody else who puts a valid question to you only becsause you are a quivering dishonest hack pussy bitch and you have no ability to discuss anything logically.  

Plain and simple.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay back then was like 10 cents a week. Times say, 1000 weeks, that comes to a hundred bucks. You want that cash, or in crack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your math is way off and we dont take payment in crack like you do in meth.  Can you come with a  more intelligent response?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your math is way off *
> 
> Let's see your math.
> How much reparations should they have reeived?
> Show all your work.
Click to expand...


They've done calculations that include the property plus property value.  Plus valuation of work performed after adjusting for inflation comes up to A shit load of money.  

Thats all you need to know.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

ClosedCaption said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your math is way off and we dont take payment in crack like you do in meth.  Can you come with a  more intelligent response?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your math is way off *
> 
> Let's see your math.
> How much reparations should they have reeived?
> Show all your work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've done calculations that include the property plus property value.  Plus valuation of work performed after adjusting for inflation comes up to A shit load of money.
> 
> Thats all you need to know.
Click to expand...


All ANYONE needs to know is that the whole ridiculous idea is a non starter in the real world.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ClosedCaption said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your math is way off and we dont take payment in crack like you do in meth.  Can you come with a  more intelligent response?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your math is way off *
> 
> Let's see your math.
> How much reparations should they have reeived?
> Show all your work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've done calculations that include the property plus property value.  Plus valuation of work performed after adjusting for inflation comes up to A shit load of money.
> 
> Thats all you need to know.
Click to expand...


*They've done calculations *

Great. Show me.


----------



## History

Lumpy brought up an excellent point in an earlier thread..

Do blacks owe Civil War soldiers reparations??


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay back then was like 10 cents a week. Times say, 1000 weeks, that comes to a hundred bucks. You want that cash, or in crack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your math is way off and we dont take payment in crack like you do in meth.  Can you come with a  more intelligent response?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Your math is way off *
> 
> Let's see your math.
> How much reparations should they have received?
> Show all your work.
Click to expand...


Right after you address the points and we come to an agreement. Do you really think I'm going to jump through hoops for you and we arent even on the same page?


----------



## LibertyLemming

how bout instead everyone just quits supporting a government that further oppresses blacks?


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your history of cowardly (and pretty transparent) evasions, that was probably one of your worst yet.
> 
> *You* are the one attempting (in such a hideously ineffective fashion) to make the case "for" that thing you like to pretend is somehow "reparations."
> 
> Yet you cannot answer even the most basic logical questions ABOUT your moronic claim.  And instead of even trying, you go into your amateur hour version of "_ad hominem_."
> 
> Your fail is pretty much shown, now, to be complete.  Congratulations, Assclap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you I'm not answering anything until you address my points.  You pussied out and avoided them for too long. Go kick rocks now pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AssClap, you unmitigated pussy.  AS you well know, I already addressed your invalid silly petty pointlesses. Long time since, beyotch.
> 
> You won't answer me or anybody else who puts a valid question to you only becsause you are a quivering dishonest hack pussy bitch and you have no ability to discuss anything logically.
> 
> Plain and simple.
Click to expand...


Dont be mad you wasted time trying to avoid my questions.  Like I said you are now regulated to the side lines pussy. Should have manned up from jump street like Steven R did. Go play on the freeway now.


----------



## Rozman

Request denied!


----------



## History

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you I'm not answering anything until you address my points.  You pussied out and avoided them for too long. Go kick rocks now pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AssClap, you unmitigated pussy.  AS you well know, I already addressed your invalid silly petty pointlesses. Long time since, beyotch.
> 
> You won't answer me or anybody else who puts a valid question to you only becsause you are a quivering dishonest hack pussy bitch and you have no ability to discuss anything logically.
> 
> Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont be mad you wasted time trying to avoid my questions.  Like I said you are now regulated to the side lines pussy. Should have manned up from jump street like Steven R did. Go play on the freeway now.
Click to expand...


So do Blacks owe Reparations to the Civil Soldiers??


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your math is way off and we dont take payment in crack like you do in meth.  Can you come with a  more intelligent response?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your math is way off *
> 
> Let's see your math.
> How much reparations should they have received?
> Show all your work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right after you address the points and we come to an agreement. Do you really think I'm going to jump through hoops for you and we arent even on the same page?
Click to expand...


You want Billion$ and can't show your math?

Fail!


----------



## Steven_R

History said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> AssClap, you unmitigated pussy.  AS you well know, I already addressed your invalid silly petty pointlesses. Long time since, beyotch.
> 
> You won't answer me or anybody else who puts a valid question to you only becsause you are a quivering dishonest hack pussy bitch and you have no ability to discuss anything logically.
> 
> Plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be mad you wasted time trying to avoid my questions.  Like I said you are now regulated to the side lines pussy. Should have manned up from jump street like Steven R did. Go play on the freeway now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do Blacks owe Reparations to the Civil Soldiers??
Click to expand...


My Great-Great Grandfather was wounded freeing his Great-Great Grandfather. Where's my check?


----------



## katsteve2012

History said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> AssClap, you unmitigated pussy.  AS you well know, I already addressed your invalid silly petty pointlesses. Long time since, beyotch.
> 
> You won't answer me or anybody else who puts a valid question to you only becsause you are a quivering dishonest hack pussy bitch and you have no ability to discuss anything logically.
> 
> Plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be mad you wasted time trying to avoid my questions.  Like I said you are now regulated to the side lines pussy. Should have manned up from jump street like Steven R did. Go play on the freeway now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do Blacks owe Reparations to the Civil Soldiers??
Click to expand...


No. Blacks being freed from slavery was just a secondary consequence of the Civil War victory by the Union. The first allegiance was to keeping the country whole...not to freeing the slaves. After all, they were not even considered to be human beings.

Former slaves  did not just go happily skipping into the sunshine after the war ended to enjoy the benefits of being "free". Jim Crow laws were still to come.

However, the heirs of wealthy multi millionaires such as Andrew Carnegie, John D. Rockefeller, and J.P Morgan who from benefitted from the industrializing of America should certainly be eternally grateful and forever indebted to the Civil soldiers.


----------



## Asclepias

History said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> AssClap, you unmitigated pussy.  AS you well know, I already addressed your invalid silly petty pointlesses. Long time since, beyotch.
> 
> You won't answer me or anybody else who puts a valid question to you only becsause you are a quivering dishonest hack pussy bitch and you have no ability to discuss anything logically.
> 
> Plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be mad you wasted time trying to avoid my questions.  Like I said you are now regulated to the side lines pussy. Should have manned up from jump street like Steven R did. Go play on the freeway now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do Blacks owe Reparations to the Civil Soldiers??
Click to expand...


For what?


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your math is way off *
> 
> Let's see your math.
> How much reparations should they have received?
> Show all your work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right after you address the points and we come to an agreement. Do you really think I'm going to jump through hoops for you and we arent even on the same page?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want Billion$ and can't show your math?
> 
> Fail!
Click to expand...


You cant debate the points and reach an agreement on the merit before discussing numbers? That was an amateurish fail!


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> History said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be mad you wasted time trying to avoid my questions.  Like I said you are now regulated to the side lines pussy. Should have manned up from jump street like Steven R did. Go play on the freeway now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do Blacks owe Reparations to the Civil Soldiers??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Great-Great Grandfather was wounded freeing his Great-Great Grandfather. Where's my check?
Click to expand...


Did he lose it when the Army paid him or something?  How would anyone know what he did with his check?


----------



## S.J.

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you I'm not answering anything until you address my points.  You pussied out and avoided them for too long. Go kick rocks now pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AssClap, you unmitigated pussy.  AS you well know, I already addressed your invalid silly petty pointlesses. Long time since, beyotch.
> 
> You won't answer me or anybody else who puts a valid question to you only becsause you are a quivering dishonest hack pussy bitch and you have no ability to discuss anything logically.
> 
> Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont be mad you wasted time trying to avoid my questions.  *Like I said you are now regulated to the side lines pussy.* Should have manned up from jump street like Steven R did. Go play on the freeway now.
Click to expand...

It's "relegated", not "regulated", moron.    What a fucking idiot.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after you address the points and we come to an agreement. Do you really think I'm going to jump through hoops for you and we arent even on the same page?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want Billion$ and can't show your math?
> 
> Fail!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cant debate the points and reach an agreement on the merit before discussing numbers? That was an amateurish fail!
Click to expand...


You're arguing for reparations, and can't even explain how much each slave should receive?
I know you're bad at math, but that's ridiculous, even for a stupid lib like you.


----------



## Chaussette

How about if extend food stamps, welfare and AA for another generation? That should cover it.



.


----------



## katsteve2012

Chaussette said:


> How about if extend food stamps, welfare and AA for another generation? That should cover it.
> 
> 
> 
> .



None of those  programs were initially created for the sole benefit of the black population, and dismantling of them would be detrimental to all racial groups in America. 

The fact is that at its inception welfare excluded the  black population in America.

Blacks and the History of Welfare


----------



## Chaussette

katsteve2012 said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if extend food stamps, welfare and AA for another generation? That should cover it.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those  programs were initially created for the sole benefit of the black population, and dismantling of them would be detrimental to all racial groups in America.
> 
> The fact is that at its inception welfare excluded the  black population in America.
> 
> Blacks and the History of Welfare
Click to expand...


I never said to cease the programs altogether, but just for blacks, until they accept it as reparations.


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no statute of limitations on reparations.  If you have a link i would be most interested in seeing it.  The difference in white slavery and Black slavery is that whites were not enslaved for multiple generations and did turn the US into the economic power that cotton afforded it.  Howerver, we are speaking specifically about Black slavery and so far no one wants to concentrate on that. Instead I see a lot of people talking about other things instead of the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are aware that there were free blacks who owned black slaves back then ... aren't you?  Slavery is a bad thing but I'm not guilty of owning any slaves nor are any of my ancestors (that I know of). If I commit a crime I should pay for it. If I do NOT commit a crime I should not pay for it.  Simple math!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you missed the points I outlined as well.  Since you are new I will repeat them.  This is not a hunt down the descendents of slave owners like the guys would have  you believe. This is the US paying the tab for Black Africans being enslaved and making the US an economic world power without compensation.
> 
> 
> Slavery was wrong.
> The US allowed slavery (to address your point)
> Reparations are used to right a wrong.
> Ex-slaves were never paid reparations.
> There has never been a system in the US that benefited only the descendants of slaves.
> Japanese were paid reparations via tax money by the US government setting a precedent.
> Presidents have announced slavery was wrong fulfilling the criteria of the first point.
> There is no expiration period for reparations.
> There is nothing that says reparations has to be paid to someone living.
> 
> See if you can intelligently argue these points since so many have failed to address them.
Click to expand...


But blacks are "compensated" every day. They enjoy very special privileges that the rest of us don't.  Black History Month; all black colleges and universities; black entertainment television (BET); black Miss America pageants; NAACP; reverse discrimination at the work place; and the list goes on. Could you imagine the screeching outcry if there was a "White History Month?"  Blacks are more "free" in America than any other ethnic group.


----------



## ClosedCaption

IlarMeilyr said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your math is way off *
> 
> Let's see your math.
> How much reparations should they have reeived?
> Show all your work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've done calculations that include the property plus property value.  Plus valuation of work performed after adjusting for inflation comes up to A shit load of money.
> 
> Thats all you need to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All ANYONE needs to know is that the whole ridiculous idea is a non starter in the real world.
Click to expand...


But no one cares what you think.  Thars the rub


----------



## ClosedCaption

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Your math is way off *
> 
> Let's see your math.
> How much reparations should they have reeived?
> Show all your work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've done calculations that include the property plus property value.  Plus valuation of work performed after adjusting for inflation comes up to A shit load of money.
> 
> Thats all you need to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They've done calculations *
> 
> Great. Show me.
Click to expand...



When I said a shit ton did you not realize that was a punchline?


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want Billion$ and can't show your math?
> 
> Fail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant debate the points and reach an agreement on the merit before discussing numbers? That was an amateurish fail!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're arguing for reparations, and can't even explain how much each slave should receive?
> I know you're bad at math, but that's ridiculous, even for a stupid lib like you.
Click to expand...


You have to establish the fact they are indeed owed before you start talking about money. You guys are crying about that.  I see you have no experience at all in these matters.  Your approach is amateurish.


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> How about if extend food stamps, welfare and AA for another generation? That should cover it.
> 
> 
> 
> .



White people already have that. We dont want the reparations white people gave to themselves. We want what was owed to our ancestors.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are aware that there were free blacks who owned black slaves back then ... aren't you?  Slavery is a bad thing but I'm not guilty of owning any slaves nor are any of my ancestors (that I know of). If I commit a crime I should pay for it. If I do NOT commit a crime I should not pay for it.  Simple math!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you missed the points I outlined as well.  Since you are new I will repeat them.  This is not a hunt down the descendents of slave owners like the guys would have  you believe. This is the US paying the tab for Black Africans being enslaved and making the US an economic world power without compensation.
> 
> 
> Slavery was wrong.
> The US allowed slavery (to address your point)
> Reparations are used to right a wrong.
> Ex-slaves were never paid reparations.
> There has never been a system in the US that benefited only the descendants of slaves.
> Japanese were paid reparations via tax money by the US government setting a precedent.
> Presidents have announced slavery was wrong fulfilling the criteria of the first point.
> There is no expiration period for reparations.
> There is nothing that says reparations has to be paid to someone living.
> 
> See if you can intelligently argue these points since so many have failed to address them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But blacks are "compensated" every day. They enjoy very special privileges that the rest of us don't.  Black History Month; all black colleges and universities; black entertainment television (BET); black Miss America pageants; NAACP; reverse discrimination at the work place; and the list goes on. Could you imagine the screeching outcry if there was a "White History Month?"  Blacks are more "free" in America than any other ethnic group.
Click to expand...


Whites have White history day everyday.  There are no Black colleges that exclude white students. TV consists of WET the majority of the time ect.  If you want to make it offical and name it White whatever I could care less. It already exists. There is no special privileges for Black people that we don't take and white people like you complain about. Privileges are not the issue because you are not in a position to grant me privileges. Besides what does that have to do with monetary compensation?


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if extend food stamps, welfare and AA for another generation? That should cover it.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those  programs were initially created for the sole benefit of the black population, and dismantling of them would be detrimental to all racial groups in America.
> 
> The fact is that at its inception welfare excluded the  black population in America.
> 
> Blacks and the History of Welfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said to cease the programs altogether, but just for blacks, until they accept it as reparations.
Click to expand...


We don't need fake handouts to accept as reparations. We need the US to pay up and white people like you to get the fuck out of the way. Welfare should exist only to help all people down on their luck. Its not a lifestyle nor something that should be described as a benefit. AA benefits whites more than any other demographic.  It never was intended for just Black people.  Even MLK recognized the need for something that was a benefit to only Black people. Thats why I laugh at clowns trying to claim he would be against it.


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of those  programs were initially created for the sole benefit of the black population, and dismantling of them would be detrimental to all racial groups in America.
> 
> The fact is that at its inception welfare excluded the  black population in America.
> 
> Blacks and the History of Welfare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said to cease the programs altogether, but just for blacks, until they accept it as reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't need fake handouts to accept as reparations. We need the US to pay up and white people like you to get the fuck out of the way. Welfare should exist only to help all people down on their luck. Its not a lifestyle nor something that should be described as a benefit. AA benefits whites more than any other demographic.  It never was intended for just Black people.  Even MLK recognized the need for something that was a benefit to only Black people. Thats why I laugh at clowns trying to claim he would be against it.
Click to expand...


The US and other countries give billions in aid/reparations every year to Africa. You should be back there getting your share. Because you ain't getting shit here, EVEN UNDER A (semi-) BLACK PRESIDENT you won't get shit.


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said to cease the programs altogether, but just for blacks, until they accept it as reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need fake handouts to accept as reparations. We need the US to pay up and white people like you to get the fuck out of the way. Welfare should exist only to help all people down on their luck. Its not a lifestyle nor something that should be described as a benefit. AA benefits whites more than any other demographic.  It never was intended for just Black people.  Even MLK recognized the need for something that was a benefit to only Black people. Thats why I laugh at clowns trying to claim he would be against it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The US and other countries give billions in aid/reparations every year to Africa. You should be back there getting your share. Because you ain't getting shit here, EVEN UNDER A (semi-) BLACK PRESIDENT you won't get shit.
Click to expand...


I dont live in Africa. If you feel like that then why are you offering anything? You must be angry that the debt is owed but have no way to validate your position. Luckily what you think doesnt really mean anything so feel free to kick rocks as well. I only will talk to people that want to debate the issue. "You are not going to get it so there!" is not a valid nor an adult response. Try to debate like an adult not a child.


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need fake handouts to accept as reparations. We need the US to pay up and white people like you to get the fuck out of the way. Welfare should exist only to help all people down on their luck. Its not a lifestyle nor something that should be described as a benefit. AA benefits whites more than any other demographic.  It never was intended for just Black people.  Even MLK recognized the need for something that was a benefit to only Black people. Thats why I laugh at clowns trying to claim he would be against it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US and other countries give billions in aid/reparations every year to Africa. You should be back there getting your share. Because you ain't getting shit here, EVEN UNDER A (semi-) BLACK PRESIDENT you won't get shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont live in Africa. If you feel like that then why are you offering anything? You must be angry that the debt is owed but have no way to validate your position. Luckily what you think doesnt really mean anything so feel free to kick rocks as well. I only will talk to people that want to debate the issue. "You are not going to get it so there!" is not a valid nor an adult response. Try to debate like an adult not a child.
Click to expand...

I don't owe anyone anything, our family never had slaves. In fact, my ancestors left the old country because they were basically serfs at the time. So generalizing that all whites owe you something is false. Please try again.


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US and other countries give billions in aid/reparations every year to Africa. You should be back there getting your share. Because you ain't getting shit here, EVEN UNDER A (semi-) BLACK PRESIDENT you won't get shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont live in Africa. If you feel like that then why are you offering anything? You must be angry that the debt is owed but have no way to validate your position. Luckily what you think doesnt really mean anything so feel free to kick rocks as well. I only will talk to people that want to debate the issue. "You are not going to get it so there!" is not a valid nor an adult response. Try to debate like an adult not a child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't owe anyone anything, our family never had slaves. In fact, my ancestors left the old country because they were basically serfs at the time. So generalizing that all whites owe you something is false. Please try again.
Click to expand...


Never said all whites. I know in your panic to not agree that Black people are owed reparations you keep missing that.  i said the US. The US is not all white.  How did you miss that important distinction? The US, which consists of different ethnicities, owes its position of power to unpaid Black labor just for starters.


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont live in Africa. If you feel like that then why are you offering anything? You must be angry that the debt is owed but have no way to validate your position. Luckily what you think doesnt really mean anything so feel free to kick rocks as well. I only will talk to people that want to debate the issue. "You are not going to get it so there!" is not a valid nor an adult response. Try to debate like an adult not a child.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't owe anyone anything, our family never had slaves. In fact, my ancestors left the old country because they were basically serfs at the time. So generalizing that all whites owe you something is false. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said all whites. I know in your panic to not agree that Black people are owed reparations you keep missing that.  i said the US. The US is not all white.  How did you miss that important distinction? The US, which consists of different ethnicities, owes its position of power to unpaid Black labor just for starters.
Click to expand...


Not to worry, there's no panic here, because you know you ain't getting shit. If you ever find real descendants of slave owners, that them to court and see what the courts say. Which is, that you have no case. Plus, the "US" has given blacks all kinds of handouts since then, and still does. And even sends money to Africa to help them.


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't owe anyone anything, our family never had slaves. In fact, my ancestors left the old country because they were basically serfs at the time. So generalizing that all whites owe you something is false. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said all whites. I know in your panic to not agree that Black people are owed reparations you keep missing that.  i said the US. The US is not all white.  How did you miss that important distinction? The US, which consists of different ethnicities, owes its position of power to unpaid Black labor just for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to worry, there's no panic here, because you know you ain't getting shit. If you ever find real descendants of slave owners, that them to court and see what the courts say. Which is, that you have no case. Plus, the "US" has given blacks all kinds of handouts since then, and still does. And even sends money to Africa to help them.
Click to expand...


There is a panic. The proof is in your harsh denial. I know I'm going to get it one way or another.  Again slave owners are not who I am targeting. Its the US who allowed it to go on and passed laws to make it happen.  The US has never given Black people a handout. Why do you think reparations is a issue?  Name just one handout that Black people received that whites did not receive first, more of it, and complain about when Blacks were finally included. I'll wait for you to come up with something. My guess is that the best you can muster is "well you are not getting shit". Thats what you have to fall back to when you know your argument is weak.


----------



## natstew

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



Did not kidnap them, bought them from black slave dealers.

They've received their reparations in the billions of 'set asides'. Enough already!! You've got your 'affirmative action' President, it's over!!


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said all whites. I know in your panic to not agree that Black people are owed reparations you keep missing that.  i said the US. The US is not all white.  How did you miss that important distinction? The US, which consists of different ethnicities, owes its position of power to unpaid Black labor just for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry, there's no panic here, because you know you ain't getting shit. If you ever find real descendants of slave owners, that them to court and see what the courts say. Which is, that you have no case. Plus, the "US" has given blacks all kinds of handouts since then, and still does. And even sends money to Africa to help them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a panic. The proof is in your harsh denial. I know I'm going to get it one way or another.  Again slave owners are not who I am targeting. Its the US who allowed it to go on and passed laws to make it happen.  The US has never given Black people a handout. Why do you think reparations is a issue?  Name just one handout that Black people received that whites did not receive first, more of it, and complain about when Blacks were finally included. I'll wait for you to come up with something. My guess is that the best you can muster is "well you are not getting shit". Thats what you have to fall back to when you know your argument is weak.
Click to expand...





YAWN. such boring stupidity. there can be no reparations as there are no former slaves alive and no former slave owners alilve.

 RACIST people want all White People to be guilty as a group for eternity; that's a working definition of racism


----------



## Asclepias

natstew said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not kidnap them, bought them from black slave dealers.
> 
> They've received their reparations in the billions of 'set asides'. Enough already!! You've got your 'affirmative action' President, it's over!!
Click to expand...


What set asides?  Did someone set something aside and forget to tell Black people about it?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not kidnap them, bought them from black slave dealers.
> 
> They've received their reparations in the billions of 'set asides'. Enough already!! You've got your 'affirmative action' President, it's over!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What set asides?  Did someone set something aside and forget to tell Black people about it?
Click to expand...





Simply hilarious


yes Black people are a Protected Class under the SCOTUS; so is basically every other race and ethnic origin except Caucasion


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did not kidnap them, bought them from black slave dealers.
> 
> They've received their reparations in the billions of 'set asides'. Enough already!! You've got your 'affirmative action' President, it's over!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What set asides?  Did someone set something aside and forget to tell Black people about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply hilarious
> 
> 
> yes Black people are a Protected Class under the SCOTUS; so is basically every other race and ethnic origin except Caucasion
Click to expand...


Stop whining. All that means is that a special declaration and consideration had to be made just so all people that were not white could have a legal means to protect themselves from white people.  That only provides more evidence of wrong doing on the US part in setting up this nation to cater to white people. Its not a set aside. Its a barely sufficient protection. One should not have to have a different law to protect rights granted in the constitution.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if extend food stamps, welfare and AA for another generation? That should cover it.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White people already have that. We dont want the reparations white people gave to themselves. We want what was owed to our ancestors.
Click to expand...


Nothing is owed to your ancestors. Get over it.


----------



## peach174

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont live in Africa. If you feel like that then why are you offering anything? You must be angry that the debt is owed but have no way to validate your position. Luckily what you think doesnt really mean anything so feel free to kick rocks as well. I only will talk to people that want to debate the issue. "You are not going to get it so there!" is not a valid nor an adult response. Try to debate like an adult not a child.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't owe anyone anything, our family never had slaves. In fact, my ancestors left the old country because they were basically serfs at the time. So generalizing that all whites owe you something is false. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said all whites. I know in your panic to not agree that Black people are owed reparations you keep missing that.  i said the US. The US is not all white.  How did you miss that important distinction? The US, which consists of different ethnicities, owes its position of power to unpaid Black labor just for starters.
Click to expand...


Where will the U.S. get that money from?
Why should taxpayers pay for something that no longer exists?
Why should taxpayers whose family came to America after the Civil War pay for anything?
Why should people pay for something they had nothing to do with ?
What unpaid Black Labor?
They had housing, clothing, furniture &,food they got money for personal needs, as well as doctoring when they were sick. Some got their own land to farm.
Many got land to farm after the war.
The vast majority of owners was not cruel to their slaves because each one that was bought cost plenty of money at the time.
The Plantation owners got what they dissevered which was;
Many large plantations were hard hit as the Civil War went on. Even the wealthiest land baron had little purchasing power when all he had in the bank were worthless Confederate notes, and many planters found themselves scrimping to survive toward the end of the war. Plantation owners also faced the wrath of invading Union forces, many of whom saw the Southern plantation as the embodiment of Southern evil. It wasn't uncommon for Union forces to vandalize and even destroy plantation homes, steal personal belongings, set free the slaves, and harass or attack the owners if they were home.
How about the Northern Families who lost sons and fathers to free them.

Of course what I said is not to infer that the life of a slave was pleasant. Even under the best circumstances, slaves were still considered nothing more than property, and even the best-treated slave still dreamed of freedom.

Slavery was abhorrent but the wealthy plantation owners were punished greatly for it and people today should not have to pay anything to blacks now because of what happened 150 or so years ago.


----------



## Asclepias

peach174 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't owe anyone anything, our family never had slaves. In fact, my ancestors left the old country because they were basically serfs at the time. So generalizing that all whites owe you something is false. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said all whites. I know in your panic to not agree that Black people are owed reparations you keep missing that.  i said the US. The US is not all white.  How did you miss that important distinction? The US, which consists of different ethnicities, owes its position of power to unpaid Black labor just for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where will the U.S. get that money from?
> Why should taxpayers pay for something that no longer exists?
> Why should taxpayers whose family came to America after the Civil War pay for anything?
> Why should people pay for something they had nothing to do with ?
> What unpaid Black Labor?
> They had housing, clothing, furniture &,food they got money for personal needs, as well as doctoring when they were sick. Some got their own land to farm.
> Many got land to farm after the war.
> The vast majority of owners was not cruel to their slaves because each one that was bought cost plenty of money at the time.
> The Plantation owners got what they dissevered which was;
> Many large plantations were hard hit as the Civil War went on. Even the wealthiest land baron had little purchasing power when all he had in the bank were worthless Confederate notes, and many planters found themselves scrimping to survive toward the end of the war. Plantation owners also faced the wrath of invading Union forces, many of whom saw the Southern plantation as the embodiment of Southern evil. It wasn't uncommon for Union forces to vandalize and even destroy plantation homes, steal personal belongings, set free the slaves, and harass or attack the owners if they were home.
> How about the Northern Families who lost sons and fathers to free them.
> 
> Of course what I said is not to infer that the life of a slave was pleasant. Even under the best circumstances, slaves were still considered nothing more than property, and even the best-treated slave still dreamed of freedom.
> 
> Slavery was abhorrent but the wealthy plantation owners were punished greatly for it and people today should not have to pay anything to blacks now because of what happened 150 or so years ago.
Click to expand...


1. The US will get the money the same place they get money for wars and other things it deems important enough to tax people for.

2. Reparations exist to repair a wrong. The US allowed slavery and made laws to accommodate it.

3. Immigrants after the civil war take on the debt of all Americans.

4. See #2

5. The Black labor that went into building this nation for generations. some and many is not reflect of all Black slaves.  Many is laughable to say the least. Unless you meant the land given back to the southern slave owners after reconstruction was destroyed.

6. I cant believe you even used this but then again a white person has no point of reference about what cruel is.

7. Dont really care what happened to the plantations owners nor do I feel sorry for them as they got their land back and were allowed to recreate their system of racial oppression by the US government.  Look up the Black Codes and read up on Jim Crow before you shed a tear for white southern plantation owners. Besides what does that have to do with reparations.

8. Northern families fought to keep the Union intact. it was not to free slaves.  They got paid with their checks from the US government and again it has nothing to do with reparations for Black people. Bringing that up is a diversion from the point that anything given extra to white union soldiers does nothing to repair the damage done by the US to Black people.

9. Please explain why the US should not have to pay when they failed to pay before?  Please explain why Black people should not reap the benefits conferred on this country that they have been left out of.  Its a consist pattern of fuckups starting with the founding fathers.  The least one can do is atone for your mistakes. People with no morals are the only people that dont get that.


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said all whites. I know in your panic to not agree that Black people are owed reparations you keep missing that.  i said the US. The US is not all white.  How did you miss that important distinction? The US, which consists of different ethnicities, owes its position of power to unpaid Black labor just for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry, there's no panic here, because you know you ain't getting shit. If you ever find real descendants of slave owners, that them to court and see what the courts say. Which is, that you have no case. Plus, the "US" has given blacks all kinds of handouts since then, and still does. And even sends money to Africa to help them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a panic. The proof is in your harsh denial. I know I'm going to get it one way or another.  Again slave owners are not who I am targeting. Its the US who allowed it to go on and passed laws to make it happen.  The US has never given Black people a handout. Why do you think reparations is a issue?  Name just one handout that Black people received that whites did not receive first, more of it, and complain about when Blacks were finally included. I'll wait for you to come up with something. My guess is that the best you can muster is "well you are not getting shit". Thats what you have to fall back to when you know your argument is weak.
Click to expand...

One way or the other? Really? How? Where are you at now?


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> The entire US benefited from Black slavery regardless of whether they owned slaves or not.  The US is the world power it is today because Black labor built it into one. If there were no Black slaves then there would have been no King Cotton. No cotton no power. That type of work killed off the whites and the NA's.  Black people were the only ones that could survive the physical toil.  You would not be better off without Black people because history has shown you cannot build anything without help from outside civilizations.  We taught you civilization when you were eating each other. You would still be doing so in Europe had we not taught you not only once but twice.  Black Africans built the worlds first civilizations and founded the sciences, medicine, philosophies, and math you use today.  Of the original wonders of the world only the one from a Black civilization remains.  Wake up cave ape.  There is a good reason you have a simian as your avatar.  Without Black people teaching you thats exactly who you would be trying to compete with.


 
Southern whites should have grown their own cotton and tobacco. The fact that they are obviously able to do so means that black slaves were unnecessary to the U.S. economy. 

The worst mistake white in the United States and in the pre Revolutionary colonies made was the slave trade. 

Without blacks there would be a much lower crime rate. Consequently we would need to spend much less money on the criminal justice system. The downtown areas of our once proud cities would be centers of civilization. They would be known for atmospheric restaurants and taverns, book stores, used book stores, theaters, art galleries, museums, and so on. 

Instead the inner cities are asphalt jungles, known for crime and moral depravity. The term "asphalt jungle" is appropriate.  Wherever blacks go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle. 

The earliest civilizations were Caucasian and Oriental. The Nubians and the Ethiopians maintained urban civilization, but these were learned from whites.


----------



## S.J.

katsteve2012 said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if extend food stamps, welfare and AA for another generation? That should cover it.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those  programs were initially created for the sole benefit of the black population, and dismantling of them would be detrimental to all racial groups in America.
> 
> *The fact is that at its inception welfare excluded the  black population in America.*
> 
> Blacks and the History of Welfare
Click to expand...

You've more than made up for it.


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry, there's no panic here, because you know you ain't getting shit. If you ever find real descendants of slave owners, that them to court and see what the courts say. Which is, that you have no case. Plus, the "US" has given blacks all kinds of handouts since then, and still does. And even sends money to Africa to help them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a panic. The proof is in your harsh denial. I know I'm going to get it one way or another.  Again slave owners are not who I am targeting. Its the US who allowed it to go on and passed laws to make it happen.  The US has never given Black people a handout. Why do you think reparations is a issue?  Name just one handout that Black people received that whites did not receive first, more of it, and complain about when Blacks were finally included. I'll wait for you to come up with something. My guess is that the best you can muster is "well you are not getting shit". Thats what you have to fall back to when you know your argument is weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One way or the other? Really? How? Where are you at now?
Click to expand...


Yes one way or another. It can be protracted or it can be quick.

Really.

How? You'll figure it out.

In my home.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

iamwhatiseem said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every once in awhile someone brings this up again.
> It is a tired subject that has been hashed out 10,000 times.
> Congratulations for rediscovering it again.
> 
> * The only thing that would be "fair" - would be for blacks to get reparations for what the liberals did to them in the 1960's-70's.*  (And wanting to do again)
> The liberal social programs of this period did more damage to the race, and segregated them like nothing else could have possibly done (which is certainly a valid argument that this was done on purpose to accomplish just that)
> Welfare/free housing/free food stamps etc. etc. for 20 years have done infinite more damage than slavery did 10 generations ago.
Click to expand...


bump


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> 9. Please explain why the US should not have to pay when they failed to pay before?  Please explain why Black people should not reap the benefits conferred on this country that they have been left out of.  Its a consist pattern of fuckups starting with the founding fathers.  The least one can do is atone for your mistakes. People with no morals are the only people that dont get that.


 
The mistake we made was bringing you people to our country. 

Blacks have benefited from living in a civilization vastly superior to anything they have ever created on their own. They have a much higher standard of living than blacks in Africa or Haiti.  

You have nerve complaining about "People with no morals." 

Whites do not benefit from the presence of blacks. We suffer from a much higher crime rate. Our tax money supports the illegitimate children created by black fly by night lovers who have no sense of responsibility and shame. 

Whites should have the confidence to point our fingers at blacks and say, "You should be ashamed. You should be ashamed of all the crimes you commit, all the illegitimate children you give birth to, and your low intelligence." 

We owe you people nothing Asclepias. You owe us plenty.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire US benefited from Black slavery regardless of whether they owned slaves or not.  The US is the world power it is today because Black labor built it into one. If there were no Black slaves then there would have been no King Cotton. No cotton no power. That type of work killed off the whites and the NA's.  Black people were the only ones that could survive the physical toil.  You would not be better off without Black people because history has shown you cannot build anything without help from outside civilizations.  We taught you civilization when you were eating each other. You would still be doing so in Europe had we not taught you not only once but twice.  Black Africans built the worlds first civilizations and founded the sciences, medicine, philosophies, and math you use today.  Of the original wonders of the world only the one from a Black civilization remains.  Wake up cave ape.  There is a good reason you have a simian as your avatar.  Without Black people teaching you thats exactly who you would be trying to compete with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern whites should have grown their own cotton and tobacco. The fact that they are obviously able to do so means that black slaves were unnecessary to the U.S. economy.
> 
> The worst mistake white in the United States and in the pre Revolutionary colonies made was the slave trade.
> 
> Without blacks there would be a much lower crime rate. Consequently we would need to spend much less money on the criminal justice system. The downtown areas of our once proud cities would be centers of civilization. They would be known for atmospheric restaurants and taverns, book stores, used book stores, theaters, art galleries, museums, and so on.
> 
> Instead the inner cities are asphalt jungles, known for crime and moral depravity. The term "asphalt jungle" is appropriate.  Wherever blacks go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle.
> 
> The earliest civilizations were Caucasian and Oriental. The Nubians and the Ethiopians maintained urban civilization, but these were learned from whites.
Click to expand...


Southern whites tried that but died from being too weak to handle the conditions. If they had been up to the task they would have never created the slave trade nor the silly notion of white superiority.

White people never created a civilization until Greece.  The African continent has the earliest examples of civilization in Kush and Kemet and the foundation of all sciences, math, philosophy, and medicine. This is documented.  Without Black people you would not even exist because you are only Black people that adapted to the ice age and turned white as a survival adaptation to the lack of sun.


----------



## Friends

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.


 
I love Jews and Israel Delta, so don't get me wrong. Nevertheless it is clear to me that the Palestinians would be better off if Jews had not migrated to Palestine and created the state of Israel.

Blacks are better off in the United States than in any country they manage. We white folks are not pushing them down. We are holding them up. The burden is getting hard to bear.


----------



## Immanuel

Asclepias said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said all whites. I know in your panic to not agree that Black people are owed reparations you keep missing that.  i said the US. The US is not all white.  How did you miss that important distinction? The US, which consists of different ethnicities, owes its position of power to unpaid Black labor just for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where will the U.S. get that money from?
> Why should taxpayers pay for something that no longer exists?
> Why should taxpayers whose family came to America after the Civil War pay for anything?
> Why should people pay for something they had nothing to do with ?
> What unpaid Black Labor?
> They had housing, clothing, furniture &,food they got money for personal needs, as well as doctoring when they were sick. Some got their own land to farm.
> Many got land to farm after the war.
> The vast majority of owners was not cruel to their slaves because each one that was bought cost plenty of money at the time.
> The Plantation owners got what they dissevered which was;
> Many large plantations were hard hit as the Civil War went on. Even the wealthiest land baron had little purchasing power when all he had in the bank were worthless Confederate notes, and many planters found themselves scrimping to survive toward the end of the war. Plantation owners also faced the wrath of invading Union forces, many of whom saw the Southern plantation as the embodiment of Southern evil. It wasn't uncommon for Union forces to vandalize and even destroy plantation homes, steal personal belongings, set free the slaves, and harass or attack the owners if they were home.
> How about the Northern Families who lost sons and fathers to free them.
> 
> Of course what I said is not to infer that the life of a slave was pleasant. Even under the best circumstances, slaves were still considered nothing more than property, and even the best-treated slave still dreamed of freedom.
> 
> Slavery was abhorrent but the wealthy plantation owners were punished greatly for it and people today should not have to pay anything to blacks now because of what happened 150 or so years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The US will get the money the same place they get money for wars and other things it deems important enough to tax people for.
> 
> 2. Reparations exist to repair a wrong. The US allowed slavery and made laws to accommodate it.
> 
> 3. Immigrants after the civil war take on the debt of all Americans.
> 
> 4. See #2
> 
> 5. The Black labor that went into building this nation for generations. some and many is not reflect of all Black slaves.  Many is laughable to say the least. Unless you meant the land given back to the southern slave owners after reconstruction was destroyed.
> 
> 6. I cant believe you even used this but then again a white person has no point of reference about what cruel is.
> 
> 7. Dont really care what happened to the plantations owners nor do I feel sorry for them as they got their land back and were allowed to recreate their system of racial oppression by the US government.  Look up the Black Codes and read up on Jim Crow before you shed a tear for white southern plantation owners. Besides what does that have to do with reparations.
> 
> 8. Northern families fought to keep the Union intact. it was not to free slaves.  They got paid with their checks from the US government and again it has nothing to do with reparations for Black people. Bringing that up is a diversion from the point that anything given extra to white union soldiers does nothing to repair the damage done by the US to Black people.
> 
> 9. Please explain why the US should not have to pay when they failed to pay before?  Please explain why Black people should not reap the benefits conferred on this country that they have been left out of.  Its a consist pattern of fuckups starting with the founding fathers.  The least one can do is atone for your mistakes. People with no morals are the only people that dont get that.
Click to expand...


Regarding #1, ah, I see you must be a politician!  You want to strap our great-great-great-great grandchildren with more debt to make yourself richer.

Why didn't you just say so?  I'm certain that if you had and you told everyone you were a Democrat, you could easily get 50% of the vote without even trying.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire US benefited from Black slavery regardless of whether they owned slaves or not.  The US is the world power it is today because Black labor built it into one. If there were no Black slaves then there would have been no King Cotton. No cotton no power. That type of work killed off the whites and the NA's.  Black people were the only ones that could survive the physical toil.  You would not be better off without Black people because history has shown you cannot build anything without help from outside civilizations.  We taught you civilization when you were eating each other. You would still be doing so in Europe had we not taught you not only once but twice.  Black Africans built the worlds first civilizations and founded the sciences, medicine, philosophies, and math you use today.  Of the original wonders of the world only the one from a Black civilization remains.  Wake up cave ape.  There is a good reason you have a simian as your avatar.  Without Black people teaching you thats exactly who you would be trying to compete with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern whites should have grown their own cotton and tobacco. The fact that they are obviously able to do so means that black slaves were unnecessary to the U.S. economy.
> 
> The worst mistake white in the United States and in the pre Revolutionary colonies made was the slave trade.
> 
> Without blacks there would be a much lower crime rate. Consequently we would need to spend much less money on the criminal justice system. The downtown areas of our once proud cities would be centers of civilization. They would be known for atmospheric restaurants and taverns, book stores, used book stores, theaters, art galleries, museums, and so on.
> 
> Instead the inner cities are asphalt jungles, known for crime and moral depravity. The term "asphalt jungle" is appropriate.  Wherever blacks go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle.
> 
> The earliest civilizations were Caucasian and Oriental. The Nubians and the Ethiopians maintained urban civilization, but these were learned from whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Southern whites tried that but died from being too weak to handle the conditions. If they had been up to the task they would have never created the slave trade nor the silly notion of white superiority.
> 
> White people never created a civilization until Greece.  The African continent has the earliest examples of civilization in Kush and Kemet and the foundation of all sciences, math, philosophy, and medicine. This is documented.  Without Black people you would not even exist because you are only Black people that adapted to the ice age and turned white as a survival adaptation to the lack of sun.
Click to expand...

 
Haven't you ever heard of white share croppers. They managed fine.  

The ancient Egyptians were Caucasians. This is clear both from the paintings they left of themselves and Nubians, and from DNA taken from their mummies.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Please explain why the US should not have to pay when they failed to pay before?  Please explain why Black people should not reap the benefits conferred on this country that they have been left out of.  Its a consist pattern of fuckups starting with the founding fathers.  The least one can do is atone for your mistakes. People with no morals are the only people that dont get that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mistake we made was bringing you people to our country.
> 
> Blacks have benefited from living in a civilization vastly superior to anything they have ever created on their own. They have a much higher standard of living than blacks in Africa or Haiti.
> 
> You have nerve complaining about "People with no morals."
> 
> Whites do not benefit from the presence of blacks. We suffer from a much higher crime rate. Our tax money supports the illegitimate children created by black fly by night lovers who have no sense of responsibility and shame.
> 
> Whites should have the confidence to point our fingers at blacks and say, "You should be ashamed. You should be ashamed of all the crimes you commit, all the illegitimate children you give birth to, and your low intelligence."
> 
> We owe you people nothing Asclepias. You owe us plenty.
Click to expand...


Yes whites made a mistake in bringing Blacks to enslave in this country. Its a mistake because they look like hypocrites creating a nation where all men are created equal but they have slaves. That was the mistake.  Blacks have not benefitted in anyway by being oppressed. its stupid and an example of your lack of intelligence to suggest so. 

I dont need nerve to speak the truth. To whine and cry about righting a wrong is a low class action and showing a lack of morals. No way around that.

Whites benefit immensely from Black people. You get to feel superior for one based on the social and economic structure created by the few wealthy whites that use Blacks to keep you pointing at Black people as the reason for your personal failure in an ongoing cycle.  This country would not be the economic power it is without Black people.  Black people fought in wars so cave apes such as yourself could spew your feelings of inferiority.

Whites should have the confidence to point at themselves and say I am a fool for falling for the myth of white superiority and not recognizing instead white privilege.

Black people dont owe you shit.  You dont owe anything yourself because you are powerless and insignificant. The US owes Black people. Face it this country probably wouldnt exist if it were not for Black people.


----------



## Friends

What would happen if blacks actually got reparations? Most would quit the low skill jobs they have. They would spend the money on drugs, alcohol, flashy clothes, and flashy cars. 

Soon most would be poor again.


----------



## Asclepias

Immanuel said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where will the U.S. get that money from?
> Why should taxpayers pay for something that no longer exists?
> Why should taxpayers whose family came to America after the Civil War pay for anything?
> Why should people pay for something they had nothing to do with ?
> What unpaid Black Labor?
> They had housing, clothing, furniture &,food they got money for personal needs, as well as doctoring when they were sick. Some got their own land to farm.
> Many got land to farm after the war.
> The vast majority of owners was not cruel to their slaves because each one that was bought cost plenty of money at the time.
> The Plantation owners got what they dissevered which was;
> Many large plantations were hard hit as the Civil War went on. Even the wealthiest land baron had little purchasing power when all he had in the bank were worthless Confederate notes, and many planters found themselves scrimping to survive toward the end of the war. Plantation owners also faced the wrath of invading Union forces, many of whom saw the Southern plantation as the embodiment of Southern evil. It wasn't uncommon for Union forces to vandalize and even destroy plantation homes, steal personal belongings, set free the slaves, and harass or attack the owners if they were home.
> How about the Northern Families who lost sons and fathers to free them.
> 
> Of course what I said is not to infer that the life of a slave was pleasant. Even under the best circumstances, slaves were still considered nothing more than property, and even the best-treated slave still dreamed of freedom.
> 
> Slavery was abhorrent but the wealthy plantation owners were punished greatly for it and people today should not have to pay anything to blacks now because of what happened 150 or so years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The US will get the money the same place they get money for wars and other things it deems important enough to tax people for.
> 
> 2. Reparations exist to repair a wrong. The US allowed slavery and made laws to accommodate it.
> 
> 3. Immigrants after the civil war take on the debt of all Americans.
> 
> 4. See #2
> 
> 5. The Black labor that went into building this nation for generations. some and many is not reflect of all Black slaves.  Many is laughable to say the least. Unless you meant the land given back to the southern slave owners after reconstruction was destroyed.
> 
> 6. I cant believe you even used this but then again a white person has no point of reference about what cruel is.
> 
> 7. Dont really care what happened to the plantations owners nor do I feel sorry for them as they got their land back and were allowed to recreate their system of racial oppression by the US government.  Look up the Black Codes and read up on Jim Crow before you shed a tear for white southern plantation owners. Besides what does that have to do with reparations.
> 
> 8. Northern families fought to keep the Union intact. it was not to free slaves.  They got paid with their checks from the US government and again it has nothing to do with reparations for Black people. Bringing that up is a diversion from the point that anything given extra to white union soldiers does nothing to repair the damage done by the US to Black people.
> 
> 9. Please explain why the US should not have to pay when they failed to pay before?  Please explain why Black people should not reap the benefits conferred on this country that they have been left out of.  Its a consist pattern of fuckups starting with the founding fathers.  The least one can do is atone for your mistakes. People with no morals are the only people that dont get that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regarding #1, ah, I see you must be a politician!  You want to strap our great-great-great-great grandchildren with more debt to make yourself richer.
> 
> Why didn't you just say so?  I'm certain that if you had and you told everyone you were a Democrat, you could easily get 50% of the vote without even trying.
Click to expand...


If memory serves me correctly Republicans started wars that we financed. One that was a complete hoax and you are still paying for it.  Our great great great great grandchildren will be strapped with much worse than debt if the racial issue is not resolved. The white opposition to it is amazing and reeks of the willful stubbornness of a tow headed slow child.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southern whites should have grown their own cotton and tobacco. The fact that they are obviously able to do so means that black slaves were unnecessary to the U.S. economy.
> 
> The worst mistake white in the United States and in the pre Revolutionary colonies made was the slave trade.
> 
> Without blacks there would be a much lower crime rate. Consequently we would need to spend much less money on the criminal justice system. The downtown areas of our once proud cities would be centers of civilization. They would be known for atmospheric restaurants and taverns, book stores, used book stores, theaters, art galleries, museums, and so on.
> 
> Instead the inner cities are asphalt jungles, known for crime and moral depravity. The term "asphalt jungle" is appropriate.  Wherever blacks go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle.
> 
> The earliest civilizations were Caucasian and Oriental. The Nubians and the Ethiopians maintained urban civilization, but these were learned from whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern whites tried that but died from being too weak to handle the conditions. If they had been up to the task they would have never created the slave trade nor the silly notion of white superiority.
> 
> White people never created a civilization until Greece.  The African continent has the earliest examples of civilization in Kush and Kemet and the foundation of all sciences, math, philosophy, and medicine. This is documented.  Without Black people you would not even exist because you are only Black people that adapted to the ice age and turned white as a survival adaptation to the lack of sun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't you ever heard of white share croppers. They managed fine.
> 
> The ancient Egyptians were Caucasians. This is clear both from the paintings they left of themselves and Nubians, and from DNA taken from their mummies.
Click to expand...


Never heard of white share croppers. They must not have managed fine if they needed slaves did they?

Thats funny DNA says that Egyptians were sub-saharan. Here is my proof where is yours cave ape?  Trust me if you post what I think you are going to post I will embarrass your ass.

The King Tut Gene

The Thuya Gene


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> The US owes Black people. Face it this country probably wouldnt exist if it were not for Black people.


 
Excuse me. Look at Canada. Right now Canadians are making the mistake of letting blacks immigrate. They still have a much lower crime rate than the United States.

In Canada the murder rate per 100,000 inhabitants is 1.6. In the United States it is 4.7. If you look at the following website you will see that there is a strong correlation between the murder rate of a country and the racial composition of that country. 

List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

The murder rate is a good way of evaluating the entire crime rate of a country, because murders are more likely to come to the attention of the police.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> What would happen if blacks actually got reparations? Most would quit the low skill jobs they have. They would spend the money on drugs, alcohol, flashy clothes, and flashy cars.
> 
> Soon most would be poor again.



Its not any of your business what would be done with it. No one is consulting you on that nor is it anything you need to worry about.  Concentrate on getting out of your trailer park before you tackle more complicated matters.

What you said brings to mind what people said when the slaves were freed. Most whites thought Blacks would just die out.  How is it all these years later you still have the same mentality as those dumbasses did when everything they thought was proven wrong?


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US owes Black people. Face it this country probably wouldnt exist if it were not for Black people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me. Look at Canada. Right now Canadians are making the mistake of letting blacks immigrate. They still have a much lower crime rate than the United States.
> 
> In Canada the murder rate per 100,000 inhabitants is 1.6. In the United States it is 4.7. If you look at the following website you will see that there is a strong correlation between the murder rate of a country and the racial composition of that country.
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The murder rate is a good way of evaluating the entire crime rate of a country, because murders are more likely to come to the attention of the police.
Click to expand...


I always thought you were a dumb fuck.  You do realize there are already a lot of Blacks in Canada?  What a fucking retard you are.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Thats funny DNA says that Egyptians were sub-saharan. Here is my proof where is yours cave ape?  Trust me if you post what I think you are going to post I will embarrass your ass.
> 
> The King Tut Gene
> 
> The Thuya Gene


 
Recently-leaked DNA test results prove ancient Egyptian royal Pharaoh Tutankhamen, aka King Tut, is 99.6% Western European.

The results were mistakenly leaked in the American cable television show Royal Blood: King Tut Unwrapped. The tests were conducted to find out if a newly-discovered mummy was the boy kings father.

King Tut DNA 99.6% Western European


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats funny DNA says that Egyptians were sub-saharan. Here is my proof where is yours cave ape?  Trust me if you post what I think you are going to post I will embarrass your ass.
> 
> The King Tut Gene
> 
> The Thuya Gene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently-leaked DNA test results prove ancient Egyptian royal Pharaoh Tutankhamen, aka King Tut, is 99.6% Western European.
> 
> The results were mistakenly leaked in the American cable television show Royal Blood: King Tut Unwrapped. The tests were conducted to find out if a newly-discovered mummy was the boy kings father.
> 
> King Tut DNA 99.6% Western European
Click to expand...


I even warned you and you were still dumb enough to post it.   Well you asked for it so I will oblige.  Those results are from what some company claimed they got from a TV show.  The geneticists that actually conducted the test called them out on their claim. Read up and enjoy.

King Tut Related to Half of European Men? Maybe Not | Personal Genomics | Tutankhamen's Relatives | LiveScience



> A personal genomics company in Switzerland says they've reconstructed a DNA profile of King Tutankhamen* by watching the Discovery Channel*, claiming the results suggest more than half of Western European men are related to the boy king. But researchers who worked to decode Tut's genome in the first place say the claim is "unscientific."



You have to be some kind of retard to think the results are real. 

Scam Alert: King Tut?s DNA | Doug's Archaeology



> Maybe you saw the recent headlines about how scientists at iGENEA discovered that King Tutankhamun (Tut) was related to half of Western Europes Males, that looks like it is the set up for a scam. Turns out real researchers have conducted work on King Tuts DNA and that* iGENEA got their supposed DNA evidence by copying it off of a Discovery TV Program on the subject.*


----------



## Meathead

You're not going to get reparations or anyone to believe your fairy tales about accomplishments of black Africans Asc. You'll have to make do with food stamps. I know you think it's a bitch, but at least you're getting something for nothing.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> You're not going to get reparations or anyone to believe your fairy tales about accomplishments of black Africans Asc. You'll have to make do with food stamps. I know you think it's a bitch, but at least you're getting something for nothing.



I can only put information out there for you to learn *MeatHead*.  I cannot help the willfully ignorant people of the world like you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ClosedCaption said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've done calculations that include the property plus property value.  Plus valuation of work performed after adjusting for inflation comes up to A shit load of money.
> 
> Thats all you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They've done calculations *
> 
> Great. Show me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When I said a shit ton did you not realize that was a punchline?
Click to expand...


I agree, reparations are a joke. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cant debate the points and reach an agreement on the merit before discussing numbers? That was an amateurish fail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're arguing for reparations, and can't even explain how much each slave should receive?
> I know you're bad at math, but that's ridiculous, even for a stupid lib like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to establish the fact they are indeed owed before you start talking about money. You guys are crying about that.  I see you have no experience at all in these matters.  Your approach is amateurish.
Click to expand...

*
You have to establish the fact they are indeed owed before you start talking about money.*

I agree, you have failed to establish that fact.
Let me know when you work up a number they were owed.
I'll check your math.


----------



## freedombecki

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're arguing for reparations, and can't even explain how much each slave should receive?
> I know you're bad at math, but that's ridiculous, even for a stupid lib like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to establish the fact they are indeed owed before you start talking about money. You guys are crying about that. I see you have no experience at all in these matters. Your approach is amateurish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You have to establish the fact they are indeed owed before you start talking about money.*
> 
> I agree, you have failed to establish that fact.
> Let me know when you work up a number they were owed.
> I'll check your math.
Click to expand...

That's only fair. 
 Why no takers? 
 Are they fakirs?


----------



## katsteve2012

Friends said:


> What would happen if blacks actually got reparations? Most would quit the low skill jobs they have. They would spend the money on drugs, alcohol, flashy clothes, and flashy cars.
> 
> Soon most would be poor again.



Well, surprises never cease in this forum. Many of you have stated that "most blacks don't work", and "live off of free shit" (whatever that means).

So I suppose a "low skilled job" is a change for the better?

On a more serious note, there will be no reparations paid to any black people in America. Ever.

First of all, the process of determining who would receive it would be a logistical nightmare. Besides that, If it came to pass, there would be anarchy in the streets. 

SMGDH.


----------



## freedombecki

Friends said:


> What would happen if blacks actually got reparations? Most would quit the low skill jobs they have. They would spend the money on drugs, alcohol, flashy clothes, and flashy cars.
> 
> Soon most would be poor again.



That's a good question, Friends. Instead of seeking reparations, which would soon be spent and gone, many black youth were recently described by Jason Whitlock as "The Black KKK." (follow-up to commentary) They are targeting whites all over the country, and the Obama government in some unholy partnership with the media is keeping it quiet, commentaries removed from being online, etc.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're arguing for reparations, and can't even explain how much each slave should receive?
> I know you're bad at math, but that's ridiculous, even for a stupid lib like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to establish the fact they are indeed owed before you start talking about money. You guys are crying about that.  I see you have no experience at all in these matters.  Your approach is amateurish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You have to establish the fact they are indeed owed before you start talking about money.*
> 
> I agree, you have failed to establish that fact.
> Let me know when you work up a number they were owed.
> I'll check your math.
Click to expand...


Naw I havent failed. Your whiteness has not allowed you to grasp the facts.  I'll let you know a number when you can debate the facts and come to the only logical conclusion that Black people are owed reparations. I'll check your logic for flaws.


----------



## katsteve2012

S.J. said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about if extend food stamps, welfare and AA for another generation? That should cover it.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of those  programs were initially created for the sole benefit of the black population, and dismantling of them would be detrimental to all racial groups in America.
> 
> *The fact is that at its inception welfare excluded the  black population in America.*
> 
> Blacks and the History of Welfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've more than made up for it.
Click to expand...


I have not personally "made up for anything". Just simply stated a historical fact.


----------



## Asclepias

freedombecki said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would happen if blacks actually got reparations? Most would quit the low skill jobs they have. They would spend the money on drugs, alcohol, flashy clothes, and flashy cars.
> 
> Soon most would be poor again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good question, Friends. Instead of seeking reparations, which would soon be spent and gone, many black youth were recently described by Jason Whitlock as "The Black KKK." (follow-up to commentary) They are targeting whites all over the country, and the Obama government in some unholy partnership with the media is keeping it quiet, commentaries removed from being online, etc.
Click to expand...


That was an amazing lead in to something that has nothing to do with reparations.  White people are funny when they want to change the subject. There was no transitional sentence at all.  Did you leave something out?


----------



## freedombecki

Asclepias said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would happen if blacks actually got reparations? Most would quit the low skill jobs they have. They would spend the money on drugs, alcohol, flashy clothes, and flashy cars.
> 
> Soon most would be poor again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good question, Friends. Instead of seeking reparations, which would soon be spent and gone, many black youth were recently described by Jason Whitlock as "The Black KKK." (follow-up to commentary) They are targeting whites all over the country, and the Obama government in some unholy partnership with the media is keeping it quiet, commentaries removed from being online, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was an amazing lead in to something that has nothing to do with reparations. White people are funny when they want to change the subject. There was no transitional sentence at all. Did you leave something out?
Click to expand...

We paid reparations. Hundreds of thousands of soldiers died for blacks in the war years of 1865. The congress passed three Constitutional Amendments right away, Amendment 13, the Emancipation Proclamation that freed all American slaves and made the practice of enslaving people against the law. The 14th Amendment granted former slaves citizenship and entitled them to equal protection under the law. The 15th Amendment gave black men the right to vote. 

 Post civil war saw a century of building of black schools and colleges to ensure that blacks could read, write, and participate in a Democracy and education of their own children as they saw fit.

 After World War II, Eisenhower realized how greatly patriotic black men and women were who valiantly served in the Armed Forces, and ran for president, determined to make equal rights for blacks have some teeth, as in equal opportunities in education by opening formerly white schools to blacks, and pushing passage of the Civil Rights Act of 1957 to make their entrance into the American dream a reality if they reached out and took their opportunities.

 In the late 50s, 60s, and 70s, housing was built to ensure that black children would have a roof over their heads and that homelessness and destitution among the black population would be abolished. Head Start and No Child Left Behind programs sought to put black children on an equal footing with their peers of all other races.

 It's been an endless funding to do the right thing for blacks, and what do they do in repayment?

 They form Black Panther groups, and allow children to join hatred groups to target white elderly people in 100 cities for severe punishments, seven generations of paying through the nose to ensure they would be protected.

 We cannot, unfortunately, protect human beings from the killing and maiming spree that is going on, with each infringement celebrated and encouraged by Al Sharpton, the "rev" Jesse Jackson, and the NAACP.

 It's gotten to be a rip off and revenge fest against the wrong people.

 The people they should not be mad at are those who fought to free them from the pulpit and the battlefield. The people they should not be mad at are the great majority of movers and shakers who built schools, medical facilities, and health clinics in and near black communities, and later, incorporated blacks into every white neighborhood in the nation.

 Yet, they target some of the very people descended from those who defended them.

 I'm seeing false witnesses being pampered and unpunished, and a complete reversal to mad dogism among blacks. They have squandered their inheritance and opportunities.

 It's time to wash our hands of the existing ingratitude for all the money that has been spent improving lives for the black.

 At the bottom line of this balance sheet, nobody is owed a living by those seeking to run the country.

 Mob rule has got to go.


----------



## Asclepias

freedombecki said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good question, Friends. Instead of seeking reparations, which would soon be spent and gone, many black youth were recently described by Jason Whitlock as "The Black KKK." (follow-up to commentary) They are targeting whites all over the country, and the Obama government in some unholy partnership with the media is keeping it quiet, commentaries removed from being online, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was an amazing lead in to something that has nothing to do with reparations. White people are funny when they want to change the subject. There was no transitional sentence at all. Did you leave something out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We paid reparations. Hundreds of thousands of soldiers died for blacks in the war years of 1865. The congress passed three Constitutional Amendments right away, Amendment 13, the Emancipation Proclamation that freed all American slaves and made the practice of enslaving people against the law. The 14th Amendment granted former slaves citizenship and entitled them to equal protection under the law. The 15th Amendment gave black men the right to vote.
> 
> Post civil war saw a century of building of black schools and colleges to ensure that blacks could read, write, and participate in a Democracy and education of their own children as they saw fit.
> 
> After World War II, Eisenhower realized how greatly patriotic black men and women were who valiantly served in the Armed Forces, and ran for president, determined to make equal rights for blacks have some teeth, as in equal opportunities in education by opening formerly white schools to blacks, and pushing passage of the Civil Rights Act of 1957 to make their entrance into the American dream a reality if they reached out and took their opportunities.
> 
> In the late 50s, 60s, and 70s, housing was built to ensure that black children would have a roof over their heads and that homelessness and destitution among the black population would be abolished. Head Start and No Child Left Behind programs sought to put black children on an equal footing with their peers of all other races.
> 
> It's been an endless funding to do the right thing for blacks, and what do they do in repayment?
> 
> They form Black Panther groups, and allow children to join hatred groups to target white elderly people in 100 cities for severe punishments, seven generations of paying through the nose to ensure they would be protected.
> 
> We cannot, unfortunately, protect human beings from the killing and maiming spree that is going on, with each infringement celebrated and encouraged by Al Sharpton, the "rev" Jesse Jackson, and the NAACP.
> 
> It's gotten to be a rip off and revenge fest against the wrong people.
> 
> The people they should not be mad at are those who fought to free them from the pulpit and the battlefield. The people they should not be mad at are the great majority of movers and shakers who built schools, medical facilities, and health clinics in and near black communities, and later, incorporated blacks into every white neighborhood in the nation.
> 
> Yet, they target some of the very people descended from those who defended them.
> 
> I'm seeing false witnesses being pampered and unpunished, and a complete reversal to mad dogism among blacks. They have squandered their inheritance and opportunities.
> 
> It's time to wash our hands of the existing ingratitude for all the money that has been spent improving lives for the black.
> 
> At the bottom line of this balance sheet, nobody is owed a living by those seeking to run the country.
> 
> Mob rule has got to go.
Click to expand...


No you the US has never paid reparations. People dying in wars for their country is not giving reparations to Black people. It only highlights your bitterness that white people died and a side consequence was that "legally" Blacks were no longer slaves.

Post civil war saw a very short period of failed reconstruction where again the US did not live up to what it was supposed to do for Black people. That again was not reparations as this established public schooling for poor whites as well as Black people. Read your history.

After that period up until 1965 we had the iron grip of Jim Crow rolling back all the small gains experienced in the failed reconstruction. Reconstruction failed because the US did not do what was right. They let the south institute Jim Crow against all logical reason proving the civil was not for slavery.

After finally winning the right to actually be citizens programs that benefit specifically Black people were few or non existent.  This is inspite of centuries of government mandated white AA and headstart programs for whites like the homestead acts.

Due to the actions of the US generations of Blacks passed down behaviors that stunted future generations.  To reward us for finally achieving full citizenship the government instituted another population control mechanism in mass incarceration.  The Black cities were flooded with police, drugs were brought in to tear apart the fabric of Black communities, and a war on crime was declared before this happened raising the specter that this was intentional.

Give me a break. The US owes more than just reparations for slavery. They owe for trying to wipe us out.


----------



## Friends

freedombecki said:


> It's been an endless funding to do the right thing for blacks, and what do they do in repayment?


 
There were five years of black ghetto rioting from 1964 to 1968, and more durable increases in black social pathology.


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a panic. The proof is in your harsh denial. I know I'm going to get it one way or another.  Again slave owners are not who I am targeting. Its the US who allowed it to go on and passed laws to make it happen.  The US has never given Black people a handout. Why do you think reparations is a issue?  Name just one handout that Black people received that whites did not receive first, more of it, and complain about when Blacks were finally included. I'll wait for you to come up with something. My guess is that the best you can muster is "well you are not getting shit". Thats what you have to fall back to when you know your argument is weak.
> 
> 
> 
> One way or the other? Really? How? Where are you at now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes one way or another. It can be protracted or it can be quick.
> 
> Really.
> 
> How? You'll figure it out.
> 
> In my home.
Click to expand...


Asc-hole, you have no clue at all, do you? You pretend to know it all, but in the end, you're not close to getting a check, and probably not even working on it, just complaining.


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have White history day everyday.  There are no Black colleges that exclude white students. TV consists of WET the majority of the time ect.  If you want to make it offical and name it White whatever I could care less. It already exists. There is no special privileges for Black people that we don't take and white people like you complain about. Privileges are not the issue because you are not in a position to grant me privileges. Besides what does that have to do with monetary compensation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have "white history" every day? When's the last time you saw CNN or CBS "celebrate" some white dude for some notable achievement while noting his race? If you answered "never" you are correct. When I go to my local grocery store they have posters and billboards celebrating "black history."  Don't get me wrong ... I applaud anyone of any race for doing something beneficial or noteworthy but I'm not too fond of giving special notoriety based on his or her race.  That's racism any way you cut the pie.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## katsteve2012

sitarro said:


> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call yourselves AFRICAN americans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call myself an American.................. Who made the racial designations in this country? It certainly wasn't Black people, it was the White ruling class in this country that passed Jim Crow laws, anti-miscegenation laws , the Black codes, covenants and restrictions on deeds barring the sale to Black people, laws set to keep free Black people from trades, laws both facto and de facto to keep Black people from exercising their rights as citizens of this country, etc. etc.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh though!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a lemming, I've seen those bullshit papers that "enlightened" blacks read where I work. You read that Farrakhan garbage and then feel a need to lecture everyone else about the real truth. Everything wrong with you asswipes is the white man's fault...... and yet Africa is a pit of 4th world black dictators.....no white people to hold them down and yet the only decent place on the continent was South Africa and it was destroyed by that asshole Mandela. Left to do what they want when in power, you end up with Detroit or New Orleans, little pockets of civilization surrounded by worthless ghetto. Why don't you lead your "people" to do something worth while........ we are all very bored with all of your bull shit and you're heading for a serious beat down.....understand that bro?
Click to expand...


----------



## Chaussette

So how much dough are blacks asking per person?


----------



## katsteve2012

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9. Please explain why the US should not have to pay when they failed to pay before?  Please explain why Black people should not reap the benefits conferred on this country that they have been left out of.  Its a consist pattern of fuckups starting with the founding fathers.  The least one can do is atone for your mistakes. People with no morals are the only people that dont get that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mistake we made was bringing you people to our country.
> 
> Blacks have benefited from living in a civilization vastly superior to anything they have ever created on their own. They have a much higher standard of living than blacks in Africa or Haiti.
> 
> You have nerve complaining about "People with no morals."
> 
> Whites do not benefit from the presence of blacks. We suffer from a much higher crime rate. Our tax money supports the illegitimate children created by black fly by night lovers who have no sense of responsibility and shame.
> 
> Whites should have the confidence to point our fingers at blacks and say, "You should be ashamed. You should be ashamed of all the crimes you commit, all the illegitimate children you give birth to, and your low intelligence."
> 
> We owe you people nothing Asclepias. You owe us plenty.
Click to expand...


There is no "we", "they" or "you" as far as one or a couple of individuals speaking for an entire group of people, no matter if one is black, white or any other so called "race".

The bitter truth, like it or not, is that unless YOU are personally a part of the very small percentage of individuals who the control the vast majority of the wealth of this nation, you are not a significant factor in this society. 

 Those who do in fact control the wealth, do not view you any differently than anyone else here.

 To them, you are no better than any blacks, browns, or any one else who resides here, and truth be told, you are just as dispensable as any day laborer standing outside of The Home Depot wishing for a job for one day, or the everyday man who is just trying to make ends meet.

You do not personally have any impact on supporting anyone besides yourself, nor does anyone "owe" you or anyone else anything remotely resembling a debt of gratitude for just being here. 

Like most, you likely have all that you can handle just fending for yourself, so get off of your high horse, look in your mirror and "point" at your own reflection.

That is all that you or anyone else can control.


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> One way or the other? Really? How? Where are you at now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes one way or another. It can be protracted or it can be quick.
> 
> Really.
> 
> How? You'll figure it out.
> 
> In my home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asc-hole, you have no clue at all, do you? You pretend to know it all, but in the end, you're not close to getting a check, and probably not even working on it, just complaining.
Click to expand...


When you start calling me names in anger that just lets me know you are frustrated.  I'm not pretending to know anything. I'm laying out the case for reparations. You can disagree all you want to but dont get emotional. it makes you look silly. In the end reparations will be paid one way or another. No I am not working on it.  Others are.  No I'm not complaining. I am discussing the OP. You white people are complaining about my stance on the issue.  By far the whites on here are crying about everything regarding reparations to the point they cant even stay on topic and discuss the issue without calling names.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites have "white history" every day? When's the last time you saw CNN or CBS "celebrate" some white dude for some notable achievement while noting his race? If you answered "never" you are correct. When I go to my local grocery store they have posters and billboards celebrating "black history."  Don't get me wrong ... I applaud anyone of any race for doing something beneficial or noteworthy but I'm not too fond of giving special notoriety based on his or her race.  That's racism any way you cut the pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. This country was founded for and by white people.  That is reflected and shoved in the face of people of color daily to the point it becomes a  part of the subconscious awareness.  You as a white person of course would not be aware of this.  People of color usually understand this but are used to and deal with it.  Days where we celebrate people of color is a break from the relentless commercialization of white superiority.  I'm glad you applaud people of any race and encourage you to keep doing that. Mentioning someones "race" is not racism.  Racism is a system.  In that system people are treated a certain way based on their racial characteristics. This is usually a negative treatment justified by those that believe this group of people to be inferior.  Please show me a system developed by Black people that ever oppressed white people and held them back?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> So how much dough are blacks asking per person?



Are you saying the argument has merit now? Before you seemed incensed at the very thought.


----------



## Friends

Chaussette said:


> So how much dough are blacks asking per person?



How about sixty times what they get in welfare checks every year? Add to that the cost of keeping one of them in prison for ten years. 

Add to that the lifetime salary of a police officer who is necessary to keep them under control.

When you think about it,we have been paying reparations for those people ever since at least the civil rights movement.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Yes. This country was founded for and by white people.  That is reflected and shoved in the face of people of color daily to the point it becomes a  part of the subconscious awareness.  You as a white person of course would not be aware of this.  People of color usually understand this but are used to and deal with it.  Days where we celebrate people of color is a break from the relentless commercialization of white superiority.  I'm glad you applaud people of any race and encourage you to keep doing that. Mentioning someones "race" is not racism.  Racism is a system.  In that system people are treated a certain way based on their racial characteristics. This is usually a negative treatment justified by those that believe this group of people to be inferior.  Please show me a system developed by Black people that ever oppressed white people and held them back?


 
What is there to celebrate blacks for? All you are good for is popular songs and sports. 

That does not begin to pay for the damage you cause with your crime, your moral depravity, and the way you ruin every neighborhood you move into.


----------



## Friends

The Washington Times Wednesday, February 9, 2011

The Great Emancipator was almost the Great Colonizer: Newly released documents show that to a greater degree than historians had previously known, President Lincoln laid the groundwork to ship freed slaves overseas to help prevent racial strife in the U.S.

Just after he issued the Emancipation Proclamation in 1863, Lincoln authorized plans to pursue a freedmens settlement in present-day Belize and another in Guyana, both colonial possessions of Great Britain at the time, said Phillip W. Magness, one of the researchers who uncovered the new documents.

Historians have debated how seriously Lincoln took colonization efforts, but Mr. Magness said the story he uncovered, to be published next week in a book, Colonization After Emancipation: Lincoln and the Movement for Black Resettlement, shows the president didnt just flirt with the idea, as historians had previously known, but that he personally pursued it for some time.
Book: Lincoln sought to deport freed slaves - Washington Times


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how much dough are blacks asking per person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the argument has merit now? Before you seemed incensed at the very thought.
Click to expand...


Just curious at what you folks are asking for. So do you even know?


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how much dough are blacks asking per person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the argument has merit now? Before you seemed incensed at the very thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious at what you folks are asking for. So do you even know?
Click to expand...


I cant speak for everyone that is Black.  I have a figure in mind but I have yet to see anyone not Black agree that the idea of reparations has merit.  I dont discuss money until we have agreement on the principles.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you I'm not answering anything until you address my points.  You pussied out and avoided them for too long. Go kick rocks now pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AssClap, you unmitigated pussy.  AS you well know, I already addressed your invalid silly petty pointlesses. Long time since, beyotch.
> 
> You won't answer me or anybody else who puts a valid question to you only becsause you are a quivering dishonest hack pussy bitch and you have no ability to discuss anything logically.
> 
> Plain and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont be mad you wasted time trying to avoid my questions.  Like I said you are now regulated to the side lines pussy. Should have manned up from jump street like Steven R did. Go play on the freeway now.
Click to expand...


I'm not mad at all, you dishonest hack pussy.

Everyone sees that I answered all the questions here.  Some of those answers rejected your completely baseless and unsupported premises, of course.

What everyone sees is that you are a spineless gutless coward.  You are a pure pussy.  To afraid to answer any  questions that would have you forced to reveal that you HAVE no support for your silly claims.

AssClapius is a a pussy.  He runs from any and all questions; and we all can see why.

AssClapius, the gutless pussy, doesn't want to provide proof to all that he is nothing more than a racist pig shit hack bitch.

Psst.  It's already quite clear my little bitch!


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the argument has merit now? Before you seemed incensed at the very thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious at what you folks are asking for. So do you even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant speak for everyone that is Black.  I have a figure in mind but I have yet to see anyone not Black agree that the idea of reparations has merit.  *I dont discuss money until we have agreement on the principles.*
Click to expand...


^ Which is a problem for you and your "cause," you petty little fraud.

Nobody WITH a brain is ever going to agree on what you laughably call your "principles."


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the argument has merit now? Before you seemed incensed at the very thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious at what you folks are asking for. So do you even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant speak for everyone that is Black.  I have a figure in mind but I have yet to see anyone not Black agree that the idea of reparations has merit.  I dont discuss money until we have agreement on the principles.
Click to expand...


"In 1999, the African World Reparations and Repatriation Truth Commission called for "the West" to pay $777 trillion to Africa within five years. Note that the gross domestic product of all countries in the world was somewhat more than 70 Trillion in 2011, in other words these claims amount to the value of over 10 years production of goods and services of the entire planet." 

That's pretty laughable. So what's your number?


----------



## Pop23

Sit on the sidewalk with your palm out at I'm sure someone will throw two bits in the tin cup.

Make sure you look as needy as you sound. That outta get the quarters rollin in!

Best of luck


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious at what you folks are asking for. So do you even know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant speak for everyone that is Black.  I have a figure in mind but I have yet to see anyone not Black agree that the idea of reparations has merit.  I dont discuss money until we have agreement on the principles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "In 1999, the African World Reparations and Repatriation Truth Commission called for "the West" to pay $777 trillion to Africa within five years. Note that the gross domestic product of all countries in the world was somewhat more than 70 Trillion in 2011, in other words these claims amount to the value of over 10 years production of goods and services of the entire planet."
> 
> That's pretty laughable. So what's your number?
Click to expand...


Interesting bit of information. Sounds about right to me but what does that have to do with reparations being paid to the descendants of slaves here in the US?  This is what i mean by the inability to focus. The issue is reparations for the descendents of slaves here in the US. Thats it. Thats all. If you agree it has merit we can throw around figures. If you dont then its a waste of both of our times.


----------



## Asclepias

Pop23 said:


> Sit on the sidewalk with your palm out at I'm sure someone will throw two bits in the tin cup.
> 
> Make sure you look as needy as you sound. That outta get the quarters rollin in!
> 
> Best of luck



You must do this alot. Are you the white guy down at my local WalMart?


----------



## bedowin62

why do descendants of slaves deserve reparations?


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant speak for everyone that is Black.  I have a figure in mind but I have yet to see anyone not Black agree that the idea of reparations has merit.  I dont discuss money until we have agreement on the principles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In 1999, the African World Reparations and Repatriation Truth Commission called for "the West" to pay $777 trillion to Africa within five years. Note that the gross domestic product of all countries in the world was somewhat more than 70 Trillion in 2011, in other words these claims amount to the value of over 10 years production of goods and services of the entire planet."
> 
> That's pretty laughable. So what's your number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting bit of information. Sounds about right to me but what does that have to do with reparations being paid to the descendants of slaves here in the US?  This is what i mean by the inability to focus. The issue is reparations for the descendents of slaves here in the US. Thats it. Thats all. If you agree it has merit we can throw around figures. If you dont then its a waste of both of our times.
Click to expand...

Give me a figure and I'll tell you if you have a chance. Like, if it's $100, that's probably do-able. If it's $1 billion each, then probably not. I need to know if I/we can even be in the ballpark, and if your figure isn't realistic, then probably your arguments for it aren't either.


----------



## bedowin62

you have suffered no harm on account of the enslavement of your ancesters. why do you want reparations?


----------



## Steven_R

bedowin62 said:


> why do descendants of slaves deserve reparations?



Because there is an opportunity for free shit afoot.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> why do descendants of slaves deserve reparations?



I thought i already answered this for you?  The ex-slaves were never paid reparations. Their descendants would be the people that would get the proceeds when reparations are paid out.


----------



## bedowin62

if your ancesters were never brought here; there is a good chance you'd be less educated, maybe illiterate; sick; with flies on your eyes, and have a much shorter life expectancy


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do descendants of slaves deserve reparations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i already answered this for you?  The ex-slaves were never paid reparations. Their descendants would be the people that would get the proceeds when reparations are paid out.
Click to expand...


no you didnt answer it for me; and you still havent. that is absurd. why do you deserve anything for suffering you never endured?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do descendants of slaves deserve reparations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i already answered this for you?  The ex-slaves were never paid reparations. Their descendants would be the people that would get the proceeds when reparations are paid out.
Click to expand...


why would somebody always want the people around them to change this way or that? cant this person accept people the way they are?


----------



## Steven_R

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do descendants of slaves deserve reparations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i already answered this for you?  The ex-slaves were never paid reparations. Their descendants would be the people that would get the proceeds when reparations are paid out.
Click to expand...


Got proof your ancestors were slaves? Got a bill of sale for your great-great grandpa handy? Oral traditions just won't cut it.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> if your ancesters were never brought here; there is a good chance you'd be less educated, maybe illiterate; sick; with flies on your eyes, and have a much shorter life expectancy



The same could be said of you.


----------



## bedowin62

I'm pretty sure some of my ancesters were enslaved by the Roman Empire; i wonder if i can get money from Italy?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do descendants of slaves deserve reparations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i already answered this for you?  The ex-slaves were never paid reparations. Their descendants would be the people that would get the proceeds when reparations are paid out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no you didnt answer it for me; and you still havent. that is absurd. why do you deserve anything for suffering you never endured?
Click to expand...


Because my ancestors were never paid. The money they would have been paid would have been an asset to our educational and financial legacy.


----------



## Steven_R

bedowin62 said:


> I'm pretty sure some of my ancesters were enslaved by the Roman Empire; i wonder if i can get money from Italy?



Why not? There's no closing date for reparations according to some people and justice delayed is justice denied.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if your ancesters were never brought here; there is a good chance you'd be less educated, maybe illiterate; sick; with flies on your eyes, and have a much shorter life expectancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same could be said of you.
Click to expand...




um not really; but even if that is true; it still means you have it better being born here than if your ancesters were never brought here. why do you want money when  you benefitted from it?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do descendants of slaves deserve reparations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i already answered this for you?  The ex-slaves were never paid reparations. Their descendants would be the people that would get the proceeds when reparations are paid out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why would somebody always want the people around them to change this way or that? cant this person accept people the way they are?
Click to expand...


Dont get frustrated. You are not making any sense. What is this post supposed to mean?


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do descendants of slaves deserve reparations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i already answered this for you?  The ex-slaves were never paid reparations. Their descendants would be the people that would get the proceeds when reparations are paid out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got proof your ancestors were slaves? Got a bill of sale for your great-great grandpa handy? Oral traditions just won't cut it.
Click to expand...


Yes we do have proof.


----------



## Steven_R

Asclepias said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i already answered this for you?  The ex-slaves were never paid reparations. Their descendants would be the people that would get the proceeds when reparations are paid out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got proof your ancestors were slaves? Got a bill of sale for your great-great grandpa handy? Oral traditions just won't cut it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we do have proof.
Click to expand...


Let's see it. Scan the documentation.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> I'm pretty sure some of my ancesters were enslaved by the Roman Empire; i wonder if i can get money from Italy?



You are free to take that up with Italy. For now lets focus on the OP.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i already answered this for you?  The ex-slaves were never paid reparations. Their descendants would be the people that would get the proceeds when reparations are paid out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would somebody always want the people around them to change this way or that? cant this person accept people the way they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont get frustrated. You are not making any sense. What is this post supposed to mean?
Click to expand...


??? i'm not frustrated at all; i'm referring to one of the idiotic quotes at the end of your every post.

 try again


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure some of my ancesters were enslaved by the Roman Empire; i wonder if i can get money from Italy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are free to take that up with Italy. For now lets focus on the OP.
Click to expand...




i dont want to take it up with Italy; i'm glad to be here; arent you?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if your ancesters were never brought here; there is a good chance you'd be less educated, maybe illiterate; sick; with flies on your eyes, and have a much shorter life expectancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same could be said of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um not really; but even if that is true; it still means you have it better being born here than if your ancesters were never brought here. why do you want money when  you benefitted from it?
Click to expand...


Yes. Really. You could be in some shit hole in Europe right now. No it doesnt mean that I am better of here. Its a unprovable possibility.  I could have ended up a far wealthier man in Africa than I am here.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought i already answered this for you?  The ex-slaves were never paid reparations. Their descendants would be the people that would get the proceeds when reparations are paid out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no you didnt answer it for me; and you still havent. that is absurd. why do you deserve anything for suffering you never endured?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because my ancestors were never paid. The money they would have been paid would have been an asset to our educational and financial legacy.
Click to expand...


no it wouldnt; you cant prove that. and that would still mean you have it better just by coming here; and very possibly they did too; since slavery is still practiced in parts of Africa


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same could be said of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um not really; but even if that is true; it still means you have it better being born here than if your ancesters were never brought here. why do you want money when  you benefitted from it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Really. You could be in some shit hole in Europe right now. No it doesnt mean that I am better of here. Its a unprovable possibility.  I could have ended up a far wealthier man in Africa than I am here.
Click to expand...


um; Africans are drowing and washing up on the shores of that "shithole" Europe; trying to get there

 you arent making sense; and you seem to be getting angry


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got proof your ancestors were slaves? Got a bill of sale for your great-great grandpa handy? Oral traditions just won't cut it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we do have proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's see it. Scan the documentation.
Click to expand...


You dont have a need to see it. You are no one to prove anything to.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same could be said of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um not really; but even if that is true; it still means you have it better being born here than if your ancesters were never brought here. why do you want money when  you benefitted from it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Really. You could be in some shit hole in Europe right now. No it doesnt mean that I am better of here. Its a unprovable possibility.  I could have ended up a far wealthier man in Africa than I am here.
Click to expand...


that you could have ended up far wealthier in Africa is also an unprovable possibility; and FAR LESS LIKELY

TRY AGAIN


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would somebody always want the people around them to change this way or that? cant this person accept people the way they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get frustrated. You are not making any sense. What is this post supposed to mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ??? i'm not frustrated at all; i'm referring to one of the idiotic quotes at the end of your every post.
> 
> try again
Click to expand...


You are speaking gibberish. Please quote where i said that. You are definitely frustrated.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we do have proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see it. Scan the documentation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dont have a need to see it. You are no one to prove anything to.
Click to expand...


tsk tsk; somebody is getting annoyed!

lol


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure some of my ancesters were enslaved by the Roman Empire; i wonder if i can get money from Italy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are free to take that up with Italy. For now lets focus on the OP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want to take it up with Italy; i'm glad to be here; arent you?
Click to expand...


Why did you bring it up then? I'm glad to be here as well. What does that have to do with reparations?


----------



## Steven_R

I am if I'm being told I need to pay for his/your suffering. Prove your ancestors weren't freemen or came here after 1865. You want me to pony up some cash, then you're going to need more than skin color to prove you're owed.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get frustrated. You are not making any sense. What is this post supposed to mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??? i'm not frustrated at all; i'm referring to one of the idiotic quotes at the end of your every post.
> 
> try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are speaking gibberish. Please quote where i said that. You are definitely frustrated.
Click to expand...




that post of mine refers to the quote of Chuck D. i'm far from frustrated; but you sure do seem to be getting that way


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are free to take that up with Italy. For now lets focus on the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want to take it up with Italy; i'm glad to be here; arent you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did you bring it up then? I'm glad to be here as well. What does that have to do with reparations?
Click to expand...


because you dont deserve reparations; DUH


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no you didnt answer it for me; and you still havent. that is absurd. why do you deserve anything for suffering you never endured?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because my ancestors were never paid. The money they would have been paid would have been an asset to our educational and financial legacy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no it wouldnt; you cant prove that. and that would still mean you have it better just by coming here; and very possibly they did too; since slavery is still practiced in parts of Africa
Click to expand...


I dont have to prove it. People are not paid reparations based on what they might do with the money.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because my ancestors were never paid. The money they would have been paid would have been an asset to our educational and financial legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it wouldnt; you cant prove that. and that would still mean you have it better just by coming here; and very possibly they did too; since slavery is still practiced in parts of Africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont have to prove it. People are not paid reparations based on what they might do with the money.
Click to expand...


NOBODY is asking  you what you might do with the money; just to prove you deserve them. you havent


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> um not really; but even if that is true; it still means you have it better being born here than if your ancesters were never brought here. why do you want money when  you benefitted from it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Really. You could be in some shit hole in Europe right now. No it doesnt mean that I am better of here. Its a unprovable possibility.  I could have ended up a far wealthier man in Africa than I am here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> um; Africans are drowing and washing up on the shores of that "shithole" Europe; trying to get there
> 
> you arent making sense; and you seem to be getting angry
Click to expand...


There are also people dying in Europe of starvation and AIDS. You could have been one of them.


----------



## bedowin62

your beef is with African people; they sold your people to White slave traders


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Really. You could be in some shit hole in Europe right now. No it doesnt mean that I am better of here. Its a unprovable possibility.  I could have ended up a far wealthier man in Africa than I am here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um; Africans are drowing and washing up on the shores of that "shithole" Europe; trying to get there
> 
> you arent making sense; and you seem to be getting angry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are also people dying in Europe of starvation and AIDS. You could have been one of them.
Click to expand...


the highest rates of HIV  and starvation are in Africa

 keep trying


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> um not really; but even if that is true; it still means you have it better being born here than if your ancesters were never brought here. why do you want money when  you benefitted from it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Really. You could be in some shit hole in Europe right now. No it doesnt mean that I am better of here. Its a unprovable possibility.  I could have ended up a far wealthier man in Africa than I am here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that you could have ended up far wealthier in Africa is also an unprovable possibility; and FAR LESS LIKELY
> 
> TRY AGAIN
Click to expand...


Thats what I said. Its an unproven possibility. No its not far less likely. What makes you think that?


----------



## bedowin62

your own people; possibly even relatives or people from your own or neighboring tribe; sold you to have starved sailors who appeared on the shores of Africa


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Really. You could be in some shit hole in Europe right now. No it doesnt mean that I am better of here. Its a unprovable possibility.  I could have ended up a far wealthier man in Africa than I am here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that you could have ended up far wealthier in Africa is also an unprovable possibility; and FAR LESS LIKELY
> 
> TRY AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats what I said. Its an unproven possibility. No its not far less likely. What makes you think that?
Click to expand...


it is far less likely because Afica is far poorer and has far less wealth

 DUH


but you probably want reparations for that too.
 try again


----------



## Asclepias

Steven_R said:


> I am if I'm being told I need to pay for his/your suffering. Prove your ancestors weren't freemen or came here after 1865. You want me to pony up some cash, then you're going to need more than skin color to prove you're owed.



You are a nobody. You cant authorize the government to pay reparations! When the government decides to pay you wont have a choice but to pay your taxes or go to jail for tax evasion.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am if I'm being told I need to pay for his/your suffering. Prove your ancestors weren't freemen or came here after 1865. You want me to pony up some cash, then you're going to need more than skin color to prove you're owed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nobody. You cant authorize the government to pay reparations! When the government decides to pay you wont have a choice but to pay your taxes or go to jail for tax evasion.
Click to expand...




YAWN
 is that the best you got? you're a nobody too.

go cry


----------



## bedowin62

you need to take your case to the World Court; against West African countries who sold your ancesters to slave traders


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ??? i'm not frustrated at all; i'm referring to one of the idiotic quotes at the end of your every post.
> 
> try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are speaking gibberish. Please quote where i said that. You are definitely frustrated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that post of mine refers to the quote of Chuck D. i'm far from frustrated; but you sure do seem to be getting that way
Click to expand...


You must be frustrated or you cant read. Which is it?  Thats not what the quote from Chuck D says.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont want to take it up with Italy; i'm glad to be here; arent you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you bring it up then? I'm glad to be here as well. What does that have to do with reparations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because you dont deserve reparations; DUH
Click to expand...


So you disagree with my points.  Why are trying to discuss money then?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are speaking gibberish. Please quote where i said that. You are definitely frustrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that post of mine refers to the quote of Chuck D. i'm far from frustrated; but you sure do seem to be getting that way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be frustrated or you cant read. Which is it?  Thats not what the quote from Chuck D says.
Click to expand...


what part did i get wrong genius?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no it wouldnt; you cant prove that. and that would still mean you have it better just by coming here; and very possibly they did too; since slavery is still practiced in parts of Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have to prove it. People are not paid reparations based on what they might do with the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOBODY is asking  you what you might do with the money; just to prove you deserve them. you havent
Click to expand...


But I did and cited at least one precedent to back it up. Do you need more precedents or is the premise what you have issue with?


----------



## IlarMeilyr

AssClapius says "when" the government orders reparations.

Delusional hack bitch that he is, he cannot wrap his little tiny pin head around the notion that even the vast array of  lolberals in government will NEVER be able to pass any such law.

"When."  

This AssClapius fellow is a hoot.  True, he's dumber than a box of rocks.  But he is amusing.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have to prove it. People are not paid reparations based on what they might do with the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY is asking  you what you might do with the money; just to prove you deserve them. you havent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I did and cited at least one precedent to back it up. Do you need more precedents or is the premise what you have issue with?
Click to expand...


your premise is absurd; you want to be paid for suffering you didnt endure; and a "legacy" that you have admitted is an unprovable possibility

 thanks for playing though


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> your beef is with African people; they sold your people to White slave traders



No my beef is with the US not paying reparations to the slaves after they were freed. Me and Africa have already settled this.  Why are you so confused?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> um; Africans are drowing and washing up on the shores of that "shithole" Europe; trying to get there
> 
> you arent making sense; and you seem to be getting angry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also people dying in Europe of starvation and AIDS. You could have been one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the highest rates of HIV  and starvation are in Africa
> 
> keep trying
Click to expand...


Keep trying what?  You could have been poor white trash in Europe infested with AIDs and illiterate if not brought over here to the US.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> your own people; possibly even relatives or people from your own or neighboring tribe; sold you to have starved sailors who appeared on the shores of Africa



Are you high right now or just upset.  You continue to say some strange things


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your beef is with African people; they sold your people to White slave traders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No my beef is with the US not paying reparations to the slaves after they were freed. Me and Africa have already settled this.  Why are you so confused?
Click to expand...


i'm not confused; you have no claim against the US


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your own people; possibly even relatives or people from your own or neighboring tribe; sold you to have starved sailors who appeared on the shores of Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you high right now or just upset.  You continue to say some strange things
Click to expand...


just keeping it real; sorry you cant deal with it


----------



## Steven_R

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your beef is with African people; they sold your people to White slave traders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No my beef is with the US not paying reparations to the slaves after they were freed. Me and Africa have already settled this.  Why are you so confused?
Click to expand...


By settled you mean you figured out there was no money in Africa to get and few Whites to guilt into paying up.

Tough titty for your great great grandpa, but I didn't own slaves and I shouldn't have to pay his great great grandson for his suffering.

Now if you want to be a slave for a few years and then get freed we can talk about your reparations.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that you could have ended up far wealthier in Africa is also an unprovable possibility; and FAR LESS LIKELY
> 
> TRY AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I said. Its an unproven possibility. No its not far less likely. What makes you think that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is far less likely because Afica is far poorer and has far less wealth
> 
> DUH
> 
> 
> but you probably want reparations for that too.
> try again
Click to expand...


Who told you Africa is far poorer and had far less wealth?  Have you ever been to Africa?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are also people dying in Europe of starvation and AIDS. You could have been one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the highest rates of HIV  and starvation are in Africa
> 
> keep trying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep trying what?  You could have been poor white trash in Europe infested with AIDs and illiterate if not brought over here to the US.
Click to expand...


sigh...................

like i said; far more likelier on your part; if you had been born in Africa

 keep trying


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I said. Its an unproven possibility. No its not far less likely. What makes you think that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is far less likely because Afica is far poorer and has far less wealth
> 
> DUH
> 
> 
> but you probably want reparations for that too.
> try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you Africa is far poorer and had far less wealth?  Have you ever been to Africa?
Click to expand...


it isnt?


LMAO!!


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am if I'm being told I need to pay for his/your suffering. Prove your ancestors weren't freemen or came here after 1865. You want me to pony up some cash, then you're going to need more than skin color to prove you're owed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nobody. You cant authorize the government to pay reparations! When the government decides to pay you wont have a choice but to pay your taxes or go to jail for tax evasion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> is that the best you got? you're a nobody too.
> 
> go cry
Click to expand...


No I have more but I was not trying to win a contest. Thats correct I am a nobody but then I am not asking someone to prove anything to me.  Why would I go cry?


----------



## bedowin62

18 of the 20 poorest countries on the planet are on the African continent

 keep trying


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> you need to take your case to the World Court; against West African countries who sold your ancesters to slave traders



No I actually dont.  I told you that West African countries and me are cool already.


----------



## Steven_R

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is far less likely because Afica is far poorer and has far less wealth
> 
> DUH
> 
> 
> but you probably want reparations for that too.
> try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you Africa is far poorer and had far less wealth?  Have you ever been to Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it isnt?
> 
> 
> LMAO!!
Click to expand...


The sad thing is Africa shouldn't be poorer. It has vast mineral wealth, but it also has idiots in charge who are more concerned with tribal grudges and padding their Swiss bank accounts than they are in developing their own countries.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a nobody. You cant authorize the government to pay reparations! When the government decides to pay you wont have a choice but to pay your taxes or go to jail for tax evasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> is that the best you got? you're a nobody too.
> 
> go cry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I have more but I was not trying to win a contest. Thats correct I am a nobody but then I am not asking someone to prove anything to me.  Why would I go cry?
Click to expand...




i think a good cry would help you; you certainly havent made a case here


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that post of mine refers to the quote of Chuck D. i'm far from frustrated; but you sure do seem to be getting that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be frustrated or you cant read. Which is it?  Thats not what the quote from Chuck D says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what part did i get wrong genius?
Click to expand...


All of it but you digress.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to take your case to the World Court; against West African countries who sold your ancesters to slave traders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I actually dont.  I told you that West African countries and me are cool already.
Click to expand...


you cool? they gave you reparations already?

 so you just bein greedy?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be frustrated or you cant read. Which is it?  Thats not what the quote from Chuck D says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what part did i get wrong genius?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of it but you digress.
Click to expand...




specifically what?


----------



## bedowin62

types fast; says nothing


YAWN


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY is asking  you what you might do with the money; just to prove you deserve them. you havent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I did and cited at least one precedent to back it up. Do you need more precedents or is the premise what you have issue with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your premise is absurd; you want to be paid for suffering you didnt endure; and a "legacy" that you have admitted is an unprovable possibility
> 
> thanks for playing though
Click to expand...


Your understanding of my premise is wrong.  I dont want to be paid for suffering. I want to be paid for my ancestors suffering and not being able to pass down the proceeds they were owed.  Again the issue of legacy is not considered when paying reparations. You cannot place stipulations on what is done with the money from reparations.  Just like you cannot tell the lotto winner that he must save money for his childs college education.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your beef is with African people; they sold your people to White slave traders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No my beef is with the US not paying reparations to the slaves after they were freed. Me and Africa have already settled this.  Why are you so confused?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm not confused; you have no claim against the US
Click to expand...


But I do.  I listed the facts, cited at least one precedent, and you have yet to dispute them. Why?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to take your case to the World Court; against West African countries who sold your ancesters to slave traders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I actually dont.  I told you that West African countries and me are cool already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you cool? they gave you reparations already?
> 
> so you just bein greedy?
Click to expand...


Yes they did. No I'm not being greedy. Greed would imply the debt was not owed. Is a multi-billion dollar company just being greedy when they demand a credit card holder pays his $200 bill?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what part did i get wrong genius?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of it but you digress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specifically what?
Click to expand...


All of it. Hard to be more specific than that.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No my beef is with the US not paying reparations to the slaves after they were freed. Me and Africa have already settled this.  Why are you so confused?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not confused; you have no claim against the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I do.  I listed the facts, cited at least one precedent, and you have yet to dispute them. Why?
Click to expand...


You listed a series of historical facts and complaints.  You cited no valid "precedent" that actually means what you imagine that word means.   You joined your facts and faux "facts" with NO logical argument.  You couldn't construct a syllogism if your pin head relied on it.  And then you ducked all questions which would have necessitated that you provide the very answers that would prove you are simply full of shit.

Artistry in debate is not your thang, my little bitch.


----------



## bedowin62

lol what a bore; i understand your premise perfectly. you think you are entitled to something for enduring nothing personally; and a "legacy"  you admit is an "unprovable possibility" but also possible could have been greater had you stayed in Africa

 you're a JOKE
 and as such not worthy of my time


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of it but you digress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specifically what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of it. Hard to be more specific than that.
Click to expand...



oh i forgot; you're a master of lying to yourself; so how can i expect truth from you?

 i should have asked "Exactly how is it wrong?" instead of just asking which part you say i have wrong.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> lol what a bore; i understand your premise perfectly. you think you are entitled to something for enduring nothing personally; and a "legacy"  you admit is an "unprovable possibility" but also possible could have been greater had you stayed in Africa
> 
> you're a JOKE
> and as such not worthy of my time



No you didnt understand it at all. You totally screwed it up and thats why I corrected you. i told you that proving my ancestors would have used the money wisely is not the point. The point is the money should have been paid. what is confusing you about this point?  Frequently when people get frustrated at their inability to articulate they throw their hands up in frustration and blame someone else because they dont make sense.  It will be ok. Take a deep breath comeback and debate the issue.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> specifically what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of it. Hard to be more specific than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh i forgot; you're a master of lying to yourself; so how can i expect truth from you?
> 
> i should have asked "Exactly how is it wrong?" instead of just asking which part you say i have wrong.
Click to expand...


Its wrong because your gibberish was not what the quote said.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol what a bore; i understand your premise perfectly. you think you are entitled to something for enduring nothing personally; and a "legacy"  you admit is an "unprovable possibility" but also possible could have been greater had you stayed in Africa
> 
> you're a JOKE
> and as such not worthy of my time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you didnt understand it at all. You totally screwed it up and thats why I corrected you. i told you that proving my ancestors would have used the money wisely is not the point. The point is the money should have been paid. what is confusing you about this point?  Frequently when people get frustrated at their inability to articulate they throw their hands up in frustration and blame someone else because they dont make sense.  It will be ok. Take a deep breath comeback and debate the issue.
Click to expand...


lol!! take a breath yourself!! i'm not throwing my hands up; certainly not on account of your argument here. you clearly cant articulate your own cause; and i dont feel likely to change your mind; and since i dont have all day; i choose to disengage.. it's hilarious how self-impressed you are; and for no good reason at all. Try answering or even responding to the post of the other one here who ripped you to shreds a minute ago.

you're funny!


----------



## bedowin62

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol what a bore; i understand your premise perfectly. you think you are entitled to something for enduring nothing personally; and a "legacy"  you admit is an "unprovable possibility" but also possible could have been greater had you stayed in Africa
> 
> you're a JOKE
> and as such not worthy of my time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you didnt understand it at all. You totally screwed it up and thats why I corrected you. i told you that proving my ancestors would have used the money wisely is not the point. The point is the money should have been paid. what is confusing you about this point?  Frequently when people get frustrated at their inability to articulate they throw their hands up in frustration and blame someone else because they dont make sense.  It will be ok. Take a deep breath comeback and debate the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol!! take a breath yourself!! i'm not throwing my hands up; certainly not on account of your argument here. you clearly cant articulate your own cause; and i dont feel likely to change your mind; and since i dont have all day; i choose to disengage.. it's hilarious how self-impressed you are; and for no good reason at all. Try answering or even responding to the post of the other one here who ripped you to shreds a minute ago.
> 
> you're funny!
Click to expand...


i never mentioned the method of how money would be put to use; "wisely" or otherwise...... straw man.

your point that the money 'should have been paid" remains unproven; as does your notion that since it didnt get paid; you should be the one to get it now.

in other words.......................EPIC FAIL


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Assclownepias isn't a descendant of slaves. He is owed nothing, he just likes to whine and play the victim because that's what his ilk does.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol what a bore; i understand your premise perfectly. you think you are entitled to something for enduring nothing personally; and a "legacy"  you admit is an "unprovable possibility" but also possible could have been greater had you stayed in Africa
> 
> you're a JOKE
> and as such not worthy of my time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you didnt understand it at all. You totally screwed it up and thats why I corrected you. i told you that proving my ancestors would have used the money wisely is not the point. The point is the money should have been paid. what is confusing you about this point?  Frequently when people get frustrated at their inability to articulate they throw their hands up in frustration and blame someone else because they dont make sense.  It will be ok. Take a deep breath comeback and debate the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol!! take a breath yourself!! i'm not throwing my hands up; certainly not on account of your argument here. you clearly cant articulate your own cause; and i dont feel likely to change your mind; and since i dont have all day; i choose to disengage.. it's hilarious how self-impressed you are; and for no good reason at all. Try answering or even responding to the post of the other one here who ripped you to shreds a minute ago.
> 
> you're funny!
Click to expand...


Looking for help from another person is about the saddest thing you can do when trying to articulate your position. The other poster has been relegated to the sidelines in this because he did what you are on the verge of doing. You cannot debate the facts and will not address them. Because of that you have been reduced to name calling and bringing up side issue that have nothing to do with the facts.  Dont avoid them embrace them and prove your position to be correct. Getting frustrated only makes you unworthy of further debate with me.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didnt understand it at all. You totally screwed it up and thats why I corrected you. i told you that proving my ancestors would have used the money wisely is not the point. The point is the money should have been paid. what is confusing you about this point?  Frequently when people get frustrated at their inability to articulate they throw their hands up in frustration and blame someone else because they dont make sense.  It will be ok. Take a deep breath comeback and debate the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol!! take a breath yourself!! i'm not throwing my hands up; certainly not on account of your argument here. you clearly cant articulate your own cause; and i dont feel likely to change your mind; and since i dont have all day; i choose to disengage.. it's hilarious how self-impressed you are; and for no good reason at all. Try answering or even responding to the post of the other one here who ripped you to shreds a minute ago.
> 
> you're funny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i never mentioned the method of how money would be put to use; "wisely" or otherwise...... straw man.
> 
> your point that the money 'should have been paid" remains unproven; as does your notion that since it didnt get paid; you should be the one to get it now.
> 
> in other words.......................EPIC FAIL
Click to expand...


There you go.  Now you are debating a point.  So your contention is that reparations should have never been paid?  i want to make sure we have this down right before going any further.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didnt understand it at all. You totally screwed it up and thats why I corrected you. i told you that proving my ancestors would have used the money wisely is not the point. The point is the money should have been paid. what is confusing you about this point?  Frequently when people get frustrated at their inability to articulate they throw their hands up in frustration and blame someone else because they dont make sense.  It will be ok. Take a deep breath comeback and debate the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol!! take a breath yourself!! i'm not throwing my hands up; certainly not on account of your argument here. you clearly cant articulate your own cause; and i dont feel likely to change your mind; and since i dont have all day; i choose to disengage.. it's hilarious how self-impressed you are; and for no good reason at all. Try answering or even responding to the post of the other one here who ripped you to shreds a minute ago.
> 
> you're funny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looking for help from another person is about the saddest thing you can do when trying to articulate your position. The other poster has been relegated to the sidelines in this because he did what you are on the verge of doing. You cannot debate the facts and will not address them. Because of that you have been reduced to name calling and bringing up side issue that have nothing to do with the facts.  Dont avoid them embrace them and prove your position to be correct. Getting frustrated only makes you unworthy of further debate with me.
Click to expand...


yawn
 I DONT NEED HELP FROM ANOTHER; i made my case on my own. just as you arent man or woman enough to acknoweldge i did; i doubt you have what it takes to even try to answer that post


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol!! take a breath yourself!! i'm not throwing my hands up; certainly not on account of your argument here. you clearly cant articulate your own cause; and i dont feel likely to change your mind; and since i dont have all day; i choose to disengage.. it's hilarious how self-impressed you are; and for no good reason at all. Try answering or even responding to the post of the other one here who ripped you to shreds a minute ago.
> 
> you're funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for help from another person is about the saddest thing you can do when trying to articulate your position. The other poster has been relegated to the sidelines in this because he did what you are on the verge of doing. You cannot debate the facts and will not address them. Because of that you have been reduced to name calling and bringing up side issue that have nothing to do with the facts.  Dont avoid them embrace them and prove your position to be correct. Getting frustrated only makes you unworthy of further debate with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yawn
> I DONT NEED HELP FROM ANOTHER; i made my case on my own. just as you arent man or woman enough to acknoweldge i did; i doubt you have what it takes to even try to answer that post
Click to expand...


The only case you have made is that you disagree.  Thats not really a case at all. Thats a position.  On what grounds do you disagree?  How are those grounds valid?  You know. Support your position.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol!! take a breath yourself!! i'm not throwing my hands up; certainly not on account of your argument here. you clearly cant articulate your own cause; and i dont feel likely to change your mind; and since i dont have all day; i choose to disengage.. it's hilarious how self-impressed you are; and for no good reason at all. Try answering or even responding to the post of the other one here who ripped you to shreds a minute ago.
> 
> you're funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never mentioned the method of how money would be put to use; "wisely" or otherwise...... straw man.
> 
> your point that the money 'should have been paid" remains unproven; as does your notion that since it didnt get paid; you should be the one to get it now.
> 
> in other words.......................EPIC FAIL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go.  Now you are debating a point.  So your contention is that reparations should have never been paid?  i want to make sure we have this down right before going any further.
Click to expand...


1. IF REPARATIONS  are to be; or should have been paid; it should have been by African nations or individuals. that you are "cool" with them is pointless.



2. you dont deserve anything;

i've explained both of these points; you're a coward in my humble opinion who cant admit he's wrong; or not made his or her case


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for help from another person is about the saddest thing you can do when trying to articulate your position. The other poster has been relegated to the sidelines in this because he did what you are on the verge of doing. You cannot debate the facts and will not address them. Because of that you have been reduced to name calling and bringing up side issue that have nothing to do with the facts.  Dont avoid them embrace them and prove your position to be correct. Getting frustrated only makes you unworthy of further debate with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yawn
> I DONT NEED HELP FROM ANOTHER; i made my case on my own. just as you arent man or woman enough to acknoweldge i did; i doubt you have what it takes to even try to answer that post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only case you have made is that you disagree.  Thats not really a case at all. Thats a position.  On what grounds do you disagree?  How are those grounds valid?  You know. Support your position.
Click to expand...


1. on the grouds that your beef lies with Africa; i said this already.  you're "cool' with them is irrelevant.. you're a joke


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for help from another person is about the saddest thing you can do when trying to articulate your position. The other poster has been relegated to the sidelines in this because he did what you are on the verge of doing. You cannot debate the facts and will not address them. Because of that you have been reduced to name calling and bringing up side issue that have nothing to do with the facts.  Dont avoid them embrace them and prove your position to be correct. Getting frustrated only makes you unworthy of further debate with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yawn
> I DONT NEED HELP FROM ANOTHER; i made my case on my own. just as you arent man or woman enough to acknoweldge i did; i doubt you have what it takes to even try to answer that post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only case you have made is that you disagree.  Thats not really a case at all. Thats a position.  On what grounds do you disagree?  How are those grounds valid?  You know. Support your position.
Click to expand...


i supported my positions this way:

 1. YOU dont deserve anything; because you have suffered no harm
2. your beef lies with Africans who sold your ancesters



position supported

 go cry


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i never mentioned the method of how money would be put to use; "wisely" or otherwise...... straw man.
> 
> your point that the money 'should have been paid" remains unproven; as does your notion that since it didnt get paid; you should be the one to get it now.
> 
> in other words.......................EPIC FAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go.  Now you are debating a point.  So your contention is that reparations should have never been paid?  i want to make sure we have this down right before going any further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. IF REPARATIONS  are to be; or should have been paid; it should have been by African nations or individuals. that you are "cool" with them is pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. you dont deserve anything;
> 
> i've explained both of these points; you're a coward in my humble opinion who cant admit he's wrong; or not made his or her case
Click to expand...


1. Why should it have only been paid by African nations? Are you saying that being a co-conspirator in a crime is not a crime? Are you saying that continuing to enslave multiple generations of the original stolen goods not a crime?

2. Why dont I deserve anything if my ancestors were never paid reparations?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yawn
> I DONT NEED HELP FROM ANOTHER; i made my case on my own. just as you arent man or woman enough to acknoweldge i did; i doubt you have what it takes to even try to answer that post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only case you have made is that you disagree.  Thats not really a case at all. Thats a position.  On what grounds do you disagree?  How are those grounds valid?  You know. Support your position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. on the grouds that your beef lies with Africa; i said this already.  you're "cool' with them is irrelevant.. you're a joke
Click to expand...


But I told you my beef does not lie with Africa.  How are you going to tell me who my beef lies with?


----------



## Chaussette

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> "In 1999, the African World Reparations and Repatriation Truth Commission called for "the West" to pay $777 trillion to Africa within five years. Note that the gross domestic product of all countries in the world was somewhat more than 70 Trillion in 2011, in other words these claims amount to the value of over 10 years production of goods and services of the entire planet."
> 
> That's pretty laughable. So what's your number?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting bit of information. Sounds about right to me but what does that have to do with reparations being paid to the descendants of slaves here in the US?  This is what i mean by the inability to focus. The issue is reparations for the descendents of slaves here in the US. Thats it. Thats all. If you agree it has merit we can throw around figures. If you dont then its a waste of both of our times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a figure and I'll tell you if you have a chance. Like, if it's $100, that's probably do-able. If it's $1 billion each, then probably not. I need to know if I/we can even be in the ballpark, and if your figure isn't realistic, then probably your arguments for it aren't either.
Click to expand...


Still waiting for your number..


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yawn
> I DONT NEED HELP FROM ANOTHER; i made my case on my own. just as you arent man or woman enough to acknoweldge i did; i doubt you have what it takes to even try to answer that post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only case you have made is that you disagree.  Thats not really a case at all. Thats a position.  On what grounds do you disagree?  How are those grounds valid?  You know. Support your position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i supported my positions this way:
> 
> 1. YOU dont deserve anything; because you have suffered no harm
> 2. your beef lies with Africans who sold your ancesters
> 
> 
> 
> position supported
> 
> go cry
Click to expand...


Your position is not supported by conjecture. We need provable facts. Thats how you support your position.


----------



## bedowin62

reparations should not be paid .......................to you

reparations should not be paid by the US government for something that was legal at the time

first and foremost your ancesters were captured and sold by other members of your own family; tribe; or neighboring peoples.

but you're "COOL WITH' them is not going to cut it


lol


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only case you have made is that you disagree.  Thats not really a case at all. Thats a position.  On what grounds do you disagree?  How are those grounds valid?  You know. Support your position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i supported my positions this way:
> 
> 1. YOU dont deserve anything; because you have suffered no harm
> 2. your beef lies with Africans who sold your ancesters
> 
> 
> 
> position supported
> 
> go cry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your position is not supported by conjecture. We need provable facts. Thats how you support your position.
Click to expand...


you have provided no provable facts; how can you ask them of others?


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting bit of information. Sounds about right to me but what does that have to do with reparations being paid to the descendants of slaves here in the US?  This is what i mean by the inability to focus. The issue is reparations for the descendents of slaves here in the US. Thats it. Thats all. If you agree it has merit we can throw around figures. If you dont then its a waste of both of our times.
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a figure and I'll tell you if you have a chance. Like, if it's $100, that's probably do-able. If it's $1 billion each, then probably not. I need to know if I/we can even be in the ballpark, and if your figure isn't realistic, then probably your arguments for it aren't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for your number..
Click to expand...


Keep waiting.  I already informed you that I dont discuss money until the details are worked out.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i supported my positions this way:
> 
> 1. YOU dont deserve anything; because you have suffered no harm
> 2. your beef lies with Africans who sold your ancesters
> 
> 
> 
> position supported
> 
> go cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your position is not supported by conjecture. We need provable facts. Thats how you support your position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have provided no provable facts; how can you ask them of others?
Click to expand...

but I did.  You just ignored them.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only case you have made is that you disagree.  Thats not really a case at all. Thats a position.  On what grounds do you disagree?  How are those grounds valid?  You know. Support your position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. on the grouds that your beef lies with Africa; i said this already.  you're "cool' with them is irrelevant.. you're a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I told you my beef does not lie with Africa.  How are you going to tell me who my beef lies with?
Click to expand...




i'm not telling you; the facts point there.

 lol

 keep trying......................


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your position is not supported by conjecture. We need provable facts. Thats how you support your position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have provided no provable facts; how can you ask them of others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but I did.  You just ignored them.
Click to expand...




....as you ignore that your beef lies with your African brethren

 what now?


----------



## bedowin62

i provided more facts than you did;

 that your ancesters were sold to slave traders; PRIVATE slave traders, not the US government, by your own people. that is an undeniable fact.

 that you have suffered nothing that you can quantify or prove; FACT



 why are you crying about facts when you've offered none?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> reparations should not be paid .......................to you
> 
> reparations should not be paid by the US government for something that was legal at the time
> 
> first and foremost your ancesters were captured and sold by other members of your own family; tribe; or neighboring peoples.
> 
> but you're "COOL WITH' them is not going to cut it
> 
> 
> lol



Repartions are not based on legality.  They are based on righting a wrong. Look up the etymology of reparations.  It literally means to repair a wrong.

I already explained that reparations from the African countries have already been set up. The US is a co-conspirator in this.  I'm not concerned with what you think "cuts it".  I am just providing facts.  Africa has nothing to do with US reparations.  Lets stay on point here.


----------



## bedowin62

announcing that you're "cool" with the party that aggreived you (supposedly) and that you want somebody else to pay; isnt providing facts


what a joke you are!


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> reparations should not be paid .......................to you
> 
> reparations should not be paid by the US government for something that was legal at the time
> 
> first and foremost your ancesters were captured and sold by other members of your own family; tribe; or neighboring peoples.
> 
> but you're "COOL WITH' them is not going to cut it
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repartions are not based on legality.  They are based on righting a wrong. Look up the etymology of reparations.  It literally means to repair a wrong.
> 
> I already explained that reparations from the African countries have already been set up. The US is a co-conspirator in this.  I'm not concerned with what you think "cuts it".  I am just providing facts.  Africa has nothing to do with US reparations.  Lets stay on point here.
Click to expand...


you were wronged by your own peeps; not the US government

 try again


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have provided no provable facts; how can you ask them of others?
> 
> 
> 
> but I did.  You just ignored them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as you ignore that your beef lies with your African brethren
> 
> what now?
Click to expand...


You are deflecting at this point.  Africa has nothing to do with what happened to subsequent generations of slaves. Get back on point or risk losing any credibility you have.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> i provided more facts than you did;
> 
> that your ancesters were sold to slave traders; PRIVATE slave traders, not the US government, by your own people. that is an undeniable fact.
> 
> that you have suffered nothing that you can quantify or prove; FACT
> 
> 
> 
> why are you crying about facts when you've offered none?



You havent provide even one fact concerning US reparations.  If I missed it point it out.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> reparations should not be paid .......................to you
> 
> reparations should not be paid by the US government for something that was legal at the time
> 
> first and foremost your ancesters were captured and sold by other members of your own family; tribe; or neighboring peoples.
> 
> but you're "COOL WITH' them is not going to cut it
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repartions are not based on legality.  They are based on righting a wrong. Look up the etymology of reparations.  It literally means to repair a wrong.
> 
> I already explained that reparations from the African countries have already been set up. The US is a co-conspirator in this.  I'm not concerned with what you think "cuts it".  I am just providing facts.  Africa has nothing to do with US reparations.  Lets stay on point here.
Click to expand...


how are they a conspirator"?  the very term implies the law. you're making a fool of yourself


----------



## bedowin62

Thesaurus Legend:  Synonyms Related Words Antonyms




Noun

1.

coconspirator - a member of a conspiracy            
conspirator, machinator, plotter

confederacy, conspiracy - a group of conspirators banded together to achieve some harmful or illegal purpose


criminal, crook, felon, malefactor, outlaw - someone who has committed a crime or has been legally convicted of a crime


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Thesaurus Legend:  Synonyms Related Words Antonyms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noun
> 
> 1.
> 
> coconspirator - a member of a conspiracy
> conspirator, machinator, plotter
> 
> confederacy, conspiracy - a group of conspirators banded together to achieve some *harmful *or illegal purpose
> 
> 
> criminal, crook, felon, malefactor, outlaw - someone who has committed a crime or has been legally convicted of a crime



Thanks for that. Are you saying slavery was not harmful to slaves?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> reparations should not be paid .......................to you
> 
> reparations should not be paid by the US government for something that was legal at the time
> 
> first and foremost your ancesters were captured and sold by other members of your own family; tribe; or neighboring peoples.
> 
> but you're "COOL WITH' them is not going to cut it
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repartions are not based on legality.  They are based on righting a wrong. Look up the etymology of reparations.  It literally means to repair a wrong.
> 
> I already explained that reparations from the African countries have already been set up. The US is a co-conspirator in this.  I'm not concerned with what you think "cuts it".  I am just providing facts.  Africa has nothing to do with US reparations.  Lets stay on point here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how are they a conspirator"?  the very term implies the law. you're making a fool of yourself
Click to expand...


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repartions are not based on legality.  They are based on righting a wrong. Look up the etymology of reparations.  It literally means to repair a wrong.
> 
> I already explained that reparations from the African countries have already been set up. The US is a co-conspirator in this.  I'm not concerned with what you think "cuts it".  I am just providing facts.  Africa has nothing to do with US reparations.  Lets stay on point here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how are they a conspirator"?  the very term implies the law. you're making a fool of yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


laugh; you're embarrassing yourself


----------



## bedowin62

in the US right and wrong is codified by law; and based on law. so "righting a wrong" would have to be also..

try again


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how are they a conspirator"?  the very term implies the law. you're making a fool of yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> laugh; you're embarrassing yourself
Click to expand...


I'm laughing at you. Why did you think conspirator had only legal implications?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thesaurus Legend:  Synonyms Related Words Antonyms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noun
> 
> 1.
> 
> coconspirator - a member of a conspiracy
> conspirator, machinator, plotter
> 
> confederacy, conspiracy - a group of conspirators banded together to achieve some *harmful *or illegal purpose
> 
> 
> criminal, crook, felon, malefactor, outlaw - someone who has committed a crime or has been legally convicted of a crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. Are you saying slavery was not harmful to slaves?
Click to expand...




YAWN
 it wasnt harmful to YOU

 and once again; you were sold into slavery by your own people; the US government had nothing to do with it


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laugh; you're embarrassing yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you. Why did you think conspirator had only legal implications?
Click to expand...



because you are talking about a subject that would certainly be decided in the courts



DUH


----------



## bedowin62

YOU'RE not smart enough; or adult enough to realize you shouldnt be laughing at anybody when you're the one making a fool of himself


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> in the US right and wrong is codified by law; and based on law. so "righting a wrong" would have to be also..
> 
> try again



You are wrong again.  You need someone to help you.  Slavery was wrong.  The constitution said all men are created equal.  The US went against the constitution when it allowed slavery.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I did.  You just ignored them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....as you ignore that your beef lies with your African brethren
> 
> what now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are deflecting at this point.  Africa has nothing to do with what happened to subsequent generations of slaves. Get back on point or risk losing any credibility you have.
Click to expand...




Africa has everyting to do with it because 'IF NOT FOR....",  the legal term here; there would have been no subsequent generations


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the US right and wrong is codified by law; and based on law. so "righting a wrong" would have to be also..
> 
> try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong again.  You need someone to help you.  Slavery was wrong.  The constitution said all men are created equal.  The US went against the constitution when it allowed slavery.
Click to expand...




slavery was legal at the time regardless of what the Constitution says

 good luck though!! 

lol


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> laugh; you're embarrassing yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you. Why did you think conspirator had only legal implications?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> because you are talking about a subject that would certainly be decided in the courts
> 
> 
> 
> DUH
Click to expand...


So you thought it only had legal implications because this would be decided in court? That has to be the lamest excuse for not knowing what you are talking about I ever heard.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....as you ignore that your beef lies with your African brethren
> 
> what now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are deflecting at this point.  Africa has nothing to do with what happened to subsequent generations of slaves. Get back on point or risk losing any credibility you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa has everyting to do with it because 'IF NOT FOR....",  the legal term here; there would have been no subsequent generations
Click to expand...


Please spare us with your attempts to impart legal wisdom.   Dude you are making me cry laughing at you!


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you. Why did you think conspirator had only legal implications?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because you are talking about a subject that would certainly be decided in the courts
> 
> 
> 
> DUH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you thought it only had legal implications because this would be decided in court? That has to be the lamest excuse for not knowing what you are talking about I ever heard.
Click to expand...





it's just another fact you cant deal with; the case; if there is one; will be in the courts.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the US right and wrong is codified by law; and based on law. so "righting a wrong" would have to be also..
> 
> try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong again.  You need someone to help you.  Slavery was wrong.  The constitution said all men are created equal.  The US went against the constitution when it allowed slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slavery was legal at the time regardless of what the Constitution says
> 
> good luck though!!
> 
> lol
Click to expand...



You must be unware that laws have to be constitutional. Figures. Your knowledge of the law is very suspect.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are deflecting at this point.  Africa has nothing to do with what happened to subsequent generations of slaves. Get back on point or risk losing any credibility you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africa has everyting to do with it because 'IF NOT FOR....",  the legal term here; there would have been no subsequent generations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please spare us with your attempts to impart legal wisdom.   Dude you are making me cry laughing at you!
Click to expand...


phony laughter; like that of a clown

keep trying though


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong again.  You need someone to help you.  Slavery was wrong.  The constitution said all men are created equal.  The US went against the constitution when it allowed slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slavery was legal at the time regardless of what the Constitution says
> 
> good luck though!!
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You must be unware that laws have to be constitutional. Figures. Your knowledge of the law is very suspect.
Click to expand...



the law was Constitutional at the time

  you're chasing your tail

 it's FUNNY


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because you are talking about a subject that would certainly be decided in the courts
> 
> 
> 
> DUH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you thought it only had legal implications because this would be decided in court? That has to be the lamest excuse for not knowing what you are talking about I ever heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's just another fact you cant deal with; the case; if there is one; will be in the courts.
Click to expand...


I still dont get why that prompted you to literally provide the definition of conspirator proving you didnt know what you were talking about.  That was priceless you have to admit.


----------



## bedowin62

yawn



you got nothing


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you thought it only had legal implications because this would be decided in court? That has to be the lamest excuse for not knowing what you are talking about I ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's just another fact you cant deal with; the case; if there is one; will be in the courts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still dont get why that prompted you to literally provide the definition of conspirator proving you didnt know what you were talking about.  That was priceless you have to admit.
Click to expand...


the US has no role in this; you're doomed to be disappointed


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> slavery was legal at the time regardless of what the Constitution says
> 
> good luck though!!
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be unware that laws have to be constitutional. Figures. Your knowledge of the law is very suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the law was Constitutional at the time
> 
> you're chasing your tail
> 
> it's FUNNY
Click to expand...


No it wasnt. It was against the constitution.  i think you mean the SCOTUS never acted to right a wrong.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be unware that laws have to be constitutional. Figures. Your knowledge of the law is very suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the law was Constitutional at the time
> 
> you're chasing your tail
> 
> it's FUNNY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasnt. It was against the constitution.  i think you mean the SCOTUS never acted to right a wrong.
Click to expand...


YAWN
 i think you mean you havent a case. and if you had a case you dont have one that has  you getting anything


we can go all day this way


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Hey stupid, slavery wasn't sanctioned by the US government. They have no culpability. If you think you have a claim then you need to go after the idiot that made you that promise. Good luck!

Asclapus is a lazy ass punk that wants something for nothing.

Hey Asclapius, prove you're a descendant of slaves!!


----------



## bedowin62

you weren't wronged; you deserve nothing


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the law was Constitutional at the time
> 
> you're chasing your tail
> 
> it's FUNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasnt. It was against the constitution.  i think you mean the SCOTUS never acted to right a wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YAWN
> i think you mean you havent a case. and if you had a case you dont have one that has  you getting anything
> 
> 
> we can go all day this way
Click to expand...


I have heard yawning is done to release stress. Are you ok?  i have a very solid case as I listed out all the facts that establish it.  Yes we can go all day on this.  However at some point you chasing your tail has to end. You need to debate the points.  You started off ok by contesting that slavery was legal.  However that has nothing to do with slavery being wrong which is what reparations addresses. Get back on that track and you will be ok.


----------



## bedowin62

of course slavery was wrong; and even sanctioned by the US government; but the people who sold you into slavery were agents of the US government; niether were the people who brought your ancesters here. 

and of course you suffered not on account of your ancesters being brought here


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasnt. It was against the constitution.  i think you mean the SCOTUS never acted to right a wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> i think you mean you havent a case. and if you had a case you dont have one that has  you getting anything
> 
> 
> we can go all day this way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have heard yawning is done to release stress. Are you ok?  i have a very solid case as I listed out all the facts that establish it.  Yes we can go all day on this.  However at some point you chasing your tail has to end. You need to debate the points.  You started off ok by contesting that slavery was legal.  However that has nothing to do with slavery being wrong which is what reparations addresses. Get back on that track and you will be ok.
Click to expand...




i yawn when i'm bored; like when somebody hasnt made a cases and pretends they have?


----------



## bedowin62

you have not listed one fact. if you did i missed it. what "facts" did you list?


----------



## bedowin62

you want to make a case that slavery was wrong?

 wow you're a genius!! lol


 but you havent come close to making a case it wronged YOU


----------



## bedowin62

YOU'LL BE OK TOO; as soon as you come to grips with the reality you dont have a case


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> *Hey stupid, slavery wasn't sanctioned by the US government. They have no culpability.* If you think you have a claim then you need to go after the idiot that made you that promise. Good luck!
> 
> Asclapus is a lazy ass punk that wants something for nothing.
> 
> Hey Asclapius, prove you're a descendant of slaves!!



Thanks liar.  I knew you could be counted on to provide some examples of how stupid you are and actually help my case.

By washing their hands of the issue and letting the states decide, the US government sanctioned it. They made no laws to forbid it like they later did by issuing the Emancipation Proclamation.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm laughing at you. Why did you think conspirator had only legal implications?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because you are talking about a subject that would certainly be decided in the courts
> 
> 
> 
> DUH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you thought it only had legal implications because this would be decided in court? That has to be the lamest excuse for not knowing what you are talking about I ever heard.
Click to expand...

Asc, beating a dead horse is not going to allow you to be any more parasitic than you already are. Get a job and support yourself instead of trying to suck the blood of a society that has obviously given you far more than you're worth.

Btw, give up on the "great black civilization" bit. Anyone who doesn't believe in pixiedust is not buying.


----------



## bedowin62

the US government had nothing to do with your ancesters coming here. that is on your peeps.

 glad you "cool with them" though


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> you have not listed one fact. if you did i missed it. what "facts" did you list?



You go look for them.  Ive listed them about 3-4 times. You ignored them so I wont make the effort again.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> the US government had nothing to do with your ancesters coming here. that is on your peeps.
> 
> glad you "cool with them" though



The point is that the US maintained the slave trade here in the US.  You need to stay focused.  Last warning


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> because you are talking about a subject that would certainly be decided in the courts
> 
> 
> 
> DUH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you thought it only had legal implications because this would be decided in court? That has to be the lamest excuse for not knowing what you are talking about I ever heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asc, beating a dead horse is not going to allow you to be any more parasitic than you already are. Get a job and support yourself instead of trying to suck the blood of a society that has obviously given you far more than you're worth.
> 
> Btw, give up on the "great black civilization" bit. Anyone who doesn't believe in pixiedust is not buying.
Click to expand...


Why would I get a job?  You must be stupid if you think I would work for someone else.  Why would I give up history?  You dont have to believe it but then again facts seem to frighten you so I understand.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have not listed one fact. if you did i missed it. what "facts" did you list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go look for them.  Ive listed them about 3-4 times. You ignored them so I wont make the effort again.
Click to expand...




you listed conjecture and your opinion; no facts

 you're boring; and deluding yourself


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the US government had nothing to do with your ancesters coming here. that is on your peeps.
> 
> glad you "cool with them" though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that the US maintained the slave trade here in the US.  You need to stay focused.  Last warning
Click to expand...




you need to admit you have no beef that would be payable by the US government

 last warning

lol


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you thought it only had legal implications because this would be decided in court? That has to be the lamest excuse for not knowing what you are talking about I ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> Asc, beating a dead horse is not going to allow you to be any more parasitic than you already are. Get a job and support yourself instead of trying to suck the blood of a society that has obviously given you far more than you're worth.
> 
> Btw, give up on the "great black civilization" bit. Anyone who doesn't believe in pixiedust is not buying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I get a job?  You must be stupid if you think I would work for someone else.  Why would I give up history?  You dont have to believe it but then again facts seem to frighten you so I understand.
Click to expand...


you dont have facts on you side; nobody aggrieved you; you want a judgement be made vicariously in your favor as if you suffered something


you're comical


----------



## Foxfyre

Who should get reparations? Black people who can't show that they descended from slaves?  Black people who descended from those who kidnapped the slaves and sold them to the British slave traders?  Descendants of black people who owned slaves themselves?  Black people who have enjoyed much above average prosperity?  Those black people who have benefitted greatly because somebody dragged their ancestors over here on slave ships?  Who?

And who should pay the reparations?  Descendants of those who fought a civil war to free the slaves?  Those or descendants of those who fought for civil rights and restitution for black people?   Those who put their reputations and sometimes their fortunes on the line to end segregation?



> . . . .First off, let me say that I agree with reparations advocates that slavery was a horrible, despicable violation of basic human rights. I'd also agree that were it possible slave owners should make reparations to those whom they enslaved. The problem, of course, is both slaves as well as their owners are all dead. Thus, punishing perpetrators and compensating victims is out of the hands of the living. Reparations advocates, however, want today's blacks to be compensated for the suffering of our ancestors.
> 
> *If we acknowledge that government has no resources of its very own, and that to give one American a dollar government must first confiscate it from some other American, we might ask what moral principle justifies forcing a white of today to pay a black of today for what a white of yesteryear did to a black of yesteryear? We might also recognize that a large percentage of today's Americans, be they of European, Asian, African or Latin ancestry, don't even go back three or four generations. Are they to be held accountable and taxed for slavery and why*?
> 
> *Then there's the fact that white slave owners aren't the only villains in the piece. In Africa, Moslems dominated the slave trade in the 18th and 19th centuries. Africans also engaged in slave trade with Europeans. In fact, there was plantation slavery in some parts of Africa such as the Sudan, Zanzibar and Egypt. Thus, a natural question arises: Do reparations advocates hold those who sold blacks into slavery subject to reparations payments? After all slavery, of the scale seen in the western hemisphere, would have been all but impossible without the help of Africans and Arabs.* Incidentally, President Clinton apologizing for slavery in Africa, of all places, is stupid - apologizing to descendants of slave traders for slavery in America.
> 
> Though it's not politically correct to say, today's blacks benefitted immensely from the horrors suffered by our ancestors. You say, "What do you mean, Williams? Would you run that by us?"
> 
> Most black Americans are in the solid middle class. In fact, if we totaled the income black Americans earned each year, and thought of ourselves as a separate nation, we'd be the 14th or 15th richest nation. Even the 34 percent of blacks considered to be poor are fairly well off by world standards. Had there not been slavery, and today's blacks were born in Africa instead of the U.S., we'd be living in the same poverty that today's Africans live in and under the same brutal regimes.
> 
> If reparations were to be made, then what? Would reparations payments accomplish what the six trillion dollars spent since 1965 on the War on Poverty didn't? Let's face the fact that there's not one thing anyone can do to change the past. There's a lot we can do about the future. Dwelling on the past comes at the expense of preparing for the future. . . .
> --Walter Williams
> Reparations for Slavery


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the US government had nothing to do with your ancesters coming here. that is on your peeps.
> 
> glad you "cool with them" though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that the US maintained the slave trade here in the US.  You need to stay focused.  Last warning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to admit you have no beef that would be payable by the US government
> 
> last warning
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


Well I warned you.  I cant make you look at the facts if you are afraid to debate them.  I understand your first attempt was a massive failure but you should keep trying with the other points or develop a better argument against the first one.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that the US maintained the slave trade here in the US.  You need to stay focused.  Last warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to admit you have no beef that would be payable by the US government
> 
> last warning
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I warned you.  I cant make you look at the facts if you are afraid to debate them.  I understand your first attempt was a massive failure but you should keep trying with the other points or develop a better argument against the first one.
Click to expand...


i'm afraid of nothing; excpet your ignorance. you're smugness, arrogance; and the self-deception that has you thinking you made your case dont bother me at all. At the end of the day your ignorance is yours to deal with


----------



## Asclepias

Foxfyre said:


> Who should get reparations? Black people who can't show that they descended from slaves?  Black people who descended from those who kidnapped the slaves and sold them to the British slave traders?  Descendants of black people who owned slaves themselves?  Black people who have enjoyed much above average prosperity?  Those black people who have benefitted greatly because somebody dragged their ancestors over here on slave ships?  Who?
> 
> And who should pay the reparations?  Descendants of those who fought a civil war to free the slaves?  Those or descendants of those who fought for civil rights and restitution for black people?   Those who put their reputations and sometimes their fortunes on the line to end segregation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . .First off, let me say that I agree with reparations advocates that slavery was a horrible, despicable violation of basic human rights. I'd also agree that were it possible slave owners should make reparations to those whom they enslaved. The problem, of course, is both slaves as well as their owners are all dead. Thus, punishing perpetrators and compensating victims is out of the hands of the living. Reparations advocates, however, want today's blacks to be compensated for the suffering of our ancestors.
> 
> *If we acknowledge that government has no resources of its very own, and that to give one American a dollar government must first confiscate it from some other American, we might ask what moral principle justifies forcing a white of today to pay a black of today for what a white of yesteryear did to a black of yesteryear? We might also recognize that a large percentage of today's Americans, be they of European, Asian, African or Latin ancestry, don't even go back three or four generations. Are they to be held accountable and taxed for slavery and why*?
> 
> *Then there's the fact that white slave owners aren't the only villains in the piece. In Africa, Moslems dominated the slave trade in the 18th and 19th centuries. Africans also engaged in slave trade with Europeans. In fact, there was plantation slavery in some parts of Africa such as the Sudan, Zanzibar and Egypt. Thus, a natural question arises: Do reparations advocates hold those who sold blacks into slavery subject to reparations payments? After all slavery, of the scale seen in the western hemisphere, would have been all but impossible without the help of Africans and Arabs.* Incidentally, President Clinton apologizing for slavery in Africa, of all places, is stupid - apologizing to descendants of slave traders for slavery in America.
> 
> Though it's not politically correct to say, today's blacks benefitted immensely from the horrors suffered by our ancestors. You say, "What do you mean, Williams? Would you run that by us?"
> 
> Most black Americans are in the solid middle class. In fact, if we totaled the income black Americans earned each year, and thought of ourselves as a separate nation, we'd be the 14th or 15th richest nation. Even the 34 percent of blacks considered to be poor are fairly well off by world standards. Had there not been slavery, and today's blacks were born in Africa instead of the U.S., we'd be living in the same poverty that today's Africans live in and under the same brutal regimes.
> 
> If reparations were to be made, then what? Would reparations payments accomplish what the six trillion dollars spent since 1965 on the War on Poverty didn't? Let's face the fact that there's not one thing anyone can do to change the past. There's a lot we can do about the future. Dwelling on the past comes at the expense of preparing for the future. . . .
> --Walter Williams
> Reparations for Slavery
Click to expand...


Black people that are descended from slaves should get reparations. If they cant prove it then they don't get reparations.

The US government will be paying the reparations just like they paid for the reparations for the Japanese.  The money would come from taxes just like it does when we got to war.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you thought it only had legal implications because this would be decided in court? That has to be the lamest excuse for not knowing what you are talking about I ever heard.
> 
> 
> 
> Asc, beating a dead horse is not going to allow you to be any more parasitic than you already are. Get a job and support yourself instead of trying to suck the blood of a society that has obviously given you far more than you're worth.
> 
> Btw, give up on the "great black civilization" bit. Anyone who doesn't believe in pixiedust is not buying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I get a job?  You must be stupid if you think I would work for someone else.  Why would I give up history?  You dont have to believe it but then again facts seem to frighten you so I understand.
Click to expand...

Why?, because it is obviously easier to be a parasite. As long as a liberal society decides that you can be a bloodsucker, why would you? Pride is certainly out of the question.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that the US maintained the slave trade here in the US.  You need to stay focused.  Last warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to admit you have no beef that would be payable by the US government
> 
> last warning
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I warned you.  I cant make you look at the facts if you are afraid to debate them.  I understand your first attempt was a massive failure but you should keep trying with the other points or develop a better argument against the first one.
Click to expand...


perpetually aggreived people like  you are alll the same; you THINK people are "afraid" of some truth you're holding. In reality it's all in your head; a mechanism you use to assuage yourself


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to admit you have no beef that would be payable by the US government
> 
> last warning
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I warned you.  I cant make you look at the facts if you are afraid to debate them.  I understand your first attempt was a massive failure but you should keep trying with the other points or develop a better argument against the first one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm afraid of nothing; excpet your ignorance. you're smugness, arrogance; and the self-deception that has you thinking you made your case dont bother me at all. At the end of the day your ignorance is yours to deal with
Click to expand...


You are afraid. If you were not afraid why did you not debate the points instead of wandering off into outer space trying to tie in everything else? Your running from the points proves you were afraid.  What else explains your behavior?


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asc, beating a dead horse is not going to allow you to be any more parasitic than you already are. Get a job and support yourself instead of trying to suck the blood of a society that has obviously given you far more than you're worth.
> 
> Btw, give up on the "great black civilization" bit. Anyone who doesn't believe in pixiedust is not buying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I get a job?  You must be stupid if you think I would work for someone else.  Why would I give up history?  You dont have to believe it but then again facts seem to frighten you so I understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?, because it is obviously easier to be a parasite. As long as a liberal society decides that you can be a bloodsucker, why would you? Pride is certainly out of the question.
Click to expand...


But I'm not a parasite.  I make very good money. Why would i throw that away working for someone else?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who should get reparations? Black people who can't show that they descended from slaves?  Black people who descended from those who kidnapped the slaves and sold them to the British slave traders?  Descendants of black people who owned slaves themselves?  Black people who have enjoyed much above average prosperity?  Those black people who have benefitted greatly because somebody dragged their ancestors over here on slave ships?  Who?
> 
> And who should pay the reparations?  Descendants of those who fought a civil war to free the slaves?  Those or descendants of those who fought for civil rights and restitution for black people?   Those who put their reputations and sometimes their fortunes on the line to end segregation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . .First off, let me say that I agree with reparations advocates that slavery was a horrible, despicable violation of basic human rights. I'd also agree that were it possible slave owners should make reparations to those whom they enslaved. The problem, of course, is both slaves as well as their owners are all dead. Thus, punishing perpetrators and compensating victims is out of the hands of the living. Reparations advocates, however, want today's blacks to be compensated for the suffering of our ancestors.
> 
> *If we acknowledge that government has no resources of its very own, and that to give one American a dollar government must first confiscate it from some other American, we might ask what moral principle justifies forcing a white of today to pay a black of today for what a white of yesteryear did to a black of yesteryear? We might also recognize that a large percentage of today's Americans, be they of European, Asian, African or Latin ancestry, don't even go back three or four generations. Are they to be held accountable and taxed for slavery and why*?
> 
> *Then there's the fact that white slave owners aren't the only villains in the piece. In Africa, Moslems dominated the slave trade in the 18th and 19th centuries. Africans also engaged in slave trade with Europeans. In fact, there was plantation slavery in some parts of Africa such as the Sudan, Zanzibar and Egypt. Thus, a natural question arises: Do reparations advocates hold those who sold blacks into slavery subject to reparations payments? After all slavery, of the scale seen in the western hemisphere, would have been all but impossible without the help of Africans and Arabs.* Incidentally, President Clinton apologizing for slavery in Africa, of all places, is stupid - apologizing to descendants of slave traders for slavery in America.
> 
> Though it's not politically correct to say, today's blacks benefitted immensely from the horrors suffered by our ancestors. You say, "What do you mean, Williams? Would you run that by us?"
> 
> Most black Americans are in the solid middle class. In fact, if we totaled the income black Americans earned each year, and thought of ourselves as a separate nation, we'd be the 14th or 15th richest nation. Even the 34 percent of blacks considered to be poor are fairly well off by world standards. Had there not been slavery, and today's blacks were born in Africa instead of the U.S., we'd be living in the same poverty that today's Africans live in and under the same brutal regimes.
> 
> If reparations were to be made, then what? Would reparations payments accomplish what the six trillion dollars spent since 1965 on the War on Poverty didn't? Let's face the fact that there's not one thing anyone can do to change the past. There's a lot we can do about the future. Dwelling on the past comes at the expense of preparing for the future. . . .
> --Walter Williams
> Reparations for Slavery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black people that are descended from slaves should get reparations. If they cant prove it then they don't get reparations.
> 
> The US government will be paying the reparations just like they paid for the reparations for the Japanese.  The money would come from taxes just like it does when we got to war.
Click to expand...


yawn. we paid reparations to the descendents of interred japanese? not the actual people?

 are you sure? and of course; your own people enslaved your ancesters and brought them here; the US government had nothing to do with it


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I warned you.  I cant make you look at the facts if you are afraid to debate them.  I understand your first attempt was a massive failure but you should keep trying with the other points or develop a better argument against the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm afraid of nothing; excpet your ignorance. you're smugness, arrogance; and the self-deception that has you thinking you made your case dont bother me at all. At the end of the day your ignorance is yours to deal with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are afraid. If you were not afraid why did you not debate the points instead of wandering off into outer space trying to tie in everything else? Your running from the points proves you were afraid.  What else explains your behavior?
Click to expand...




i addressed every non-point you made...........repeatedly

 you cannot frighten me in any way


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who should get reparations? Black people who can't show that they descended from slaves?  Black people who descended from those who kidnapped the slaves and sold them to the British slave traders?  Descendants of black people who owned slaves themselves?  Black people who have enjoyed much above average prosperity?  Those black people who have benefitted greatly because somebody dragged their ancestors over here on slave ships?  Who?
> 
> And who should pay the reparations?  Descendants of those who fought a civil war to free the slaves?  Those or descendants of those who fought for civil rights and restitution for black people?   Those who put their reputations and sometimes their fortunes on the line to end segregation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black people that are descended from slaves should get reparations. If they cant prove it then they don't get reparations.
> 
> The US government will be paying the reparations just like they paid for the reparations for the Japanese.  The money would come from taxes just like it does when we got to war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yawn. we paid reparations to the descendents of interred japanese? not the actual people?
> 
> are you sure? and of course; your own people enslaved your ancesters and brought them here; the US government had nothing to do with it
Click to expand...


Yes we paid reparations to some of the descendants.  However thats not the point.  You still havent gotten past the reparations being owed. Your latching onto this descendant thing tells me you have no confidence in your first point and looking for something else instead.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I warned you.  I cant make you look at the facts if you are afraid to debate them.  I understand your first attempt was a massive failure but you should keep trying with the other points or develop a better argument against the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm afraid of nothing; excpet your ignorance. you're smugness, arrogance; and the self-deception that has you thinking you made your case dont bother me at all. At the end of the day your ignorance is yours to deal with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are afraid. If you were not afraid why did you not debate the points instead of wandering off into outer space trying to tie in everything else? Your running from the points proves you were afraid.  What else explains your behavior?
Click to expand...




no outer space about it genius. 

1. you havent been aggreived; which is the point that you are making; that since your ancesters didnt get reparations; your "legacy" lacks.  unprovable in your own words. not outer space; try again

2. your ancesters brought your ANCESTERS here; the "sanctioning" by the US government had nothing to do with what brought them here. and AGAIN; you havent been harmed by it


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people that are descended from slaves should get reparations. If they cant prove it then they don't get reparations.
> 
> The US government will be paying the reparations just like they paid for the reparations for the Japanese.  The money would come from taxes just like it does when we got to war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yawn. we paid reparations to the descendents of interred japanese? not the actual people?
> 
> are you sure? and of course; your own people enslaved your ancesters and brought them here; the US government had nothing to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we paid reparations to some of the descendants.  However thats not the point.  You still havent gotten past the reparations being owed. Your latching onto this descendant thing tells me you have no confidence in your first point and looking for something else instead.
Click to expand...


not "latching on", you simply havent been aggreived. it's that simple


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm afraid of nothing; excpet your ignorance. you're smugness, arrogance; and the self-deception that has you thinking you made your case dont bother me at all. At the end of the day your ignorance is yours to deal with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are afraid. If you were not afraid why did you not debate the points instead of wandering off into outer space trying to tie in everything else? Your running from the points proves you were afraid.  What else explains your behavior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i addressed every non-point you made...........repeatedly
> 
> you cannot frighten me in any way
Click to expand...


No. You are afraid.  You only addressed one point and became enraged when I proved your logic wrong. You shouldn't get emotional if you have a valid point. You just look stupid.


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yawn. we paid reparations to the descendents of interred japanese? not the actual people?
> 
> are you sure? and of course; your own people enslaved your ancesters and brought them here; the US government had nothing to do with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we paid reparations to some of the descendants.  However thats not the point.  You still havent gotten past the reparations being owed. Your latching onto this descendant thing tells me you have no confidence in your first point and looking for something else instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not "latching on", you simply havent been aggreived. it's that simple
Click to expand...


I already told you your conjecture is not a fact.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black people that are descended from slaves should get reparations. If they cant prove it then they don't get reparations.
> 
> The US government will be paying the reparations just like they paid for the reparations for the Japanese.  The money would come from taxes just like it does when we got to war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yawn. we paid reparations to the descendents of interred japanese? not the actual people?
> 
> are you sure? and of course; your own people enslaved your ancesters and brought them here; the US government had nothing to do with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we paid reparations to some of the descendants.  However thats not the point.  You still havent gotten past the reparations being owed. Your latching onto this descendant thing tells me you have no confidence in your first point and looking for something else instead.
Click to expand...


you're afraid of the descendent point because you simply have no case for you receiving anything from the US government. it's that simple


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are afraid. If you were not afraid why did you not debate the points instead of wandering off into outer space trying to tie in everything else? Your running from the points proves you were afraid.  What else explains your behavior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i addressed every non-point you made...........repeatedly
> 
> you cannot frighten me in any way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You are afraid.  You only addressed one point and became enraged when I proved your logic wrong. You shouldn't get emotional if you have a valid point. You just look stupid.
Click to expand...


not "enraged" at all: dont flatter yourself; honestly you're a joke in my book


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we paid reparations to some of the descendants.  However thats not the point.  You still havent gotten past the reparations being owed. Your latching onto this descendant thing tells me you have no confidence in your first point and looking for something else instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not "latching on", you simply havent been aggreived. it's that simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you your conjecture is not a fact.
Click to expand...




YAWN

 and i've already told you that you are provided more conjecture than i have; and less facts


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm afraid of nothing; excpet your ignorance. you're smugness, arrogance; and the self-deception that has you thinking you made your case dont bother me at all. At the end of the day your ignorance is yours to deal with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are afraid. If you were not afraid why did you not debate the points instead of wandering off into outer space trying to tie in everything else? Your running from the points proves you were afraid.  What else explains your behavior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no outer space about it genius.
> 
> 1. you havent been aggreived; which is the point that you are making; that since your ancesters didnt get reparations; your "legacy" lacks.  unprovable in your own words. not outer space; try again
> 
> 2. your ancesters brought your ANCESTERS here; the "sanctioning" by the US government had nothing to do with what brought them here. and AGAIN; you havent been harmed by it
Click to expand...


Look man.  You are devolving at this point. Your spelling is getting worse. You are not making sense. You are all over the place.  I know you are enraged and frightened but just take a breath and calm down.  Present your case with facts not conjecture.  Are you even a little embarrassed at yourself?


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not "latching on", you simply havent been aggreived. it's that simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you your conjecture is not a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> and i've already told you that you are provided more conjecture than i have; and less facts
Click to expand...


I provided a list of facts.  Your refusal to address them is not my fault.  You saying I have not been aggrieved is conjecture.  You dont know how I feel.  What makes you think you can read my mind?


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are afraid. If you were not afraid why did you not debate the points instead of wandering off into outer space trying to tie in everything else? Your running from the points proves you were afraid.  What else explains your behavior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no outer space about it genius.
> 
> 1. you havent been aggreived; which is the point that you are making; that since your ancesters didnt get reparations; your "legacy" lacks.  unprovable in your own words. not outer space; try again
> 
> 2. your ancesters brought your ANCESTERS here; the "sanctioning" by the US government had nothing to do with what brought them here. and AGAIN; you havent been harmed by it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look man.  You are devolving at this point. Your spelling is getting worse. You are not making sense. You are all over the place.  I know you are enraged and frightened but just take a breath and calm down.  Present your case with facts not conjecture.  Are you even a little embarrassed at yourself?
Click to expand...


YAWN


 attacking my spelling?

 is that the best you have?  how could i ever be embarrassed? at or by what?  certainly not on account of a perpetually-aggreived person like you LYING TO HIMSELF,.
 i'm  not all over the place; i addressed YOUR POINTS; directly and decidedly


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you your conjecture is not a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> and i've already told you that you are provided more conjecture than i have; and less facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I provided a list of facts.  Your refusal to address them is not my fault.  You saying I have not been aggrieved is conjecture.  You dont know how I feel.  What makes you think you can read my mind?
Click to expand...


you provided nothing but conjecture; you're just laughable


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yawn. we paid reparations to the descendents of interred japanese? not the actual people?
> 
> are you sure? and of course; your own people enslaved your ancesters and brought them here; the US government had nothing to do with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we paid reparations to some of the descendants.  However thats not the point.  You still havent gotten past the reparations being owed. Your latching onto this descendant thing tells me you have no confidence in your first point and looking for something else instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're afraid of the descendent point because you simply have no case for you receiving anything from the US government. it's that simple
Click to expand...


I pointed out to you that reparations were paid to some of the descendants of the Japanese that were wronged.  How did you miss that?


----------



## bedowin62

LMAO!! I believe you FEEL aggreived; i dont have to read your mind for that; the constant whining will suffice genius.

however; even though perception is said to be reality; it is only YOUR reality!

 lmao!


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we paid reparations to some of the descendants.  However thats not the point.  You still havent gotten past the reparations being owed. Your latching onto this descendant thing tells me you have no confidence in your first point and looking for something else instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're afraid of the descendent point because you simply have no case for you receiving anything from the US government. it's that simple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pointed out to you that reparations were paid to some of the descendants of the Japanese that were wronged.  How did you miss that?
Click to expand...


i missed the part where you have been harmed by anything


----------



## bedowin62

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> and i've already told you that you are provided more conjecture than i have; and less facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided a list of facts.  Your refusal to address them is not my fault.  You saying I have not been aggrieved is conjecture.  You dont know how I feel.  What makes you think you can read my mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you provided nothing but conjecture; you're just laughable
Click to expand...


i can read your mind; it is saying "WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!1"


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no outer space about it genius.
> 
> 1. you havent been aggreived; which is the point that you are making; that since your ancesters didnt get reparations; your "legacy" lacks.  unprovable in your own words. not outer space; try again
> 
> 2. your ancesters brought your ANCESTERS here; the "sanctioning" by the US government had nothing to do with what brought them here. and AGAIN; you havent been harmed by it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look man.  You are devolving at this point. Your spelling is getting worse. You are not making sense. You are all over the place.  I know you are enraged and frightened but just take a breath and calm down.  Present your case with facts not conjecture.  Are you even a little embarrassed at yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> 
> attacking my spelling?
> 
> is that the best you have?  how could i ever be embarrassed? at or by what?  certainly not on account of a perpetually-aggreived person like you LYING TO HIMSELF,.
> i'm  not all over the place; i addressed YOUR POINTS; directly and decidedly
Click to expand...


Not attacking your spelling as I have misspelled words. I am noting the increasing frequency which tells me you are upset.  You are totally off the point, all over the place and talking about Africa which has nothing to do with fact that slavery in the US was wrong and the US allowed it.


----------



## bedowin62

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no outer space about it genius.
> 
> 1. you havent been aggreived; which is the point that you are making; that since your ancesters didnt get reparations; your "legacy" lacks.  unprovable in your own words. not outer space; try again
> 
> 2. your ancesters brought your ANCESTERS here; the "sanctioning" by the US government had nothing to do with what brought them here. and AGAIN; you havent been harmed by it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look man.  You are devolving at this point. Your spelling is getting worse. You are not making sense. You are all over the place.  I know you are enraged and frightened but just take a breath and calm down.  Present your case with facts not conjecture.  Are you even a little embarrassed at yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> 
> attacking my spelling?
> 
> is that the best you have?  how could i ever be embarrassed? at or by what?  certainly not on account of a perpetually-aggreived person like you LYING TO HIMSELF,.
> i'm  not all over the place; i addressed YOUR POINTS; directly and decidedly
Click to expand...


SORRY melon-head; but i'm not going to be enraged nor frightened because you think it to be so; or suggest it is so..


try again


----------



## S.J.

I would agree to reparations if it were tied to permanent deportation.  You get the money when you get off the boat at the African port of your choice (and you don't get to come back).


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look man.  You are devolving at this point. Your spelling is getting worse. You are not making sense. You are all over the place.  I know you are enraged and frightened but just take a breath and calm down.  Present your case with facts not conjecture.  Are you even a little embarrassed at yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> 
> attacking my spelling?
> 
> is that the best you have?  how could i ever be embarrassed? at or by what?  certainly not on account of a perpetually-aggreived person like you LYING TO HIMSELF,.
> i'm  not all over the place; i addressed YOUR POINTS; directly and decidedly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not attacking your spelling as I have misspelled words. I am noting the increasing frequency which tells me you are upset.  You are totally off the point, all over the place and talking about Africa which has nothing to do with fact that slavery in the US was wrong and the US allowed it.
Click to expand...


all you do is cry; i'm right on point with everything. you're so typical of a whiner; just deny everything. i made my case by addressing YOUR points directly; i'm far from all over the place


----------



## bedowin62

bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> 
> attacking my spelling?
> 
> is that the best you have?  how could i ever be embarrassed? at or by what?  certainly not on account of a perpetually-aggreived person like you LYING TO HIMSELF,.
> i'm  not all over the place; i addressed YOUR POINTS; directly and decidedly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not attacking your spelling as I have misspelled words. I am noting the increasing frequency which tells me you are upset.  You are totally off the point, all over the place and talking about Africa which has nothing to do with fact that slavery in the US was wrong and the US allowed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all you do is cry; i'm right on point with everything. you're so typical of a whiner; just deny everything. i made my case by addressing YOUR points directly; i'm far from all over the place
Click to expand...


the point about African people selling your ancesters into slavery is relevant because it means there is no case against the US government; SANCTIONING OR NO SANCTIONING


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias; i've done nothing to anybody; and nobody alive did anything to you.
 i've nothing to be embarrased about; but you on the other hand.................................


tee hee


----------



## Asclepias

bedowin62 said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look man.  You are devolving at this point. Your spelling is getting worse. You are not making sense. You are all over the place.  I know you are enraged and frightened but just take a breath and calm down.  Present your case with facts not conjecture.  Are you even a little embarrassed at yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAWN
> 
> 
> attacking my spelling?
> 
> is that the best you have?  how could i ever be embarrassed? at or by what?  certainly not on account of a perpetually-aggreived person like you LYING TO HIMSELF,.
> i'm  not all over the place; i addressed YOUR POINTS; directly and decidedly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SORRY melon-head; but i'm not going to be enraged nor frightened because you think it to be so; or suggest it is so..
> 
> 
> try again
Click to expand...


Now you answering your own posts?  Dude. Go calm down and get yourself together. its not that serious.


----------



## Asclepias

S.J. said:


> I would agree to reparations if it were tied to permanent deportation.  You get the money when you get off the boat at the African port of your choice (and you don't get to come back).



Sounds good to me. However I personally have business interests here in the US so no deal on not coming back. What cruise line are we talking about?


----------



## S.J.

Nope, can't come back.  But with all your talent and the 50 bucks you'll be given when you get there, I'm sure you'll be happy.  I'll even throw in some ribs, a case of Colt 45, and your choice of rap cd's.  Deal?


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree to reparations if it were tied to permanent deportation.  You get the money when you get off the boat at the African port of your choice (and you don't get to come back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me. However I personally have business interests here in the US so no deal on not coming back. What cruise line are we talking about?
Click to expand...


Amistad-like accomodations. You would actually get to feel what slaves felt, not your present pompous-doofus act of fake suffering.


----------



## Asclepias

S.J. said:


> Nope, can't come back.  But with all your talent and the 50 bucks you'll be given when you get there, I'm sure you'll be happy.  I'll even throw in some ribs, a case of Colt 45, and your choice of rap cd's.  Deal?



No deal. I know that seems like a lot to you but its really not up to my standards. You are pretty low class but then again you have proven that on numerous occasions.  Also if you insist on not coming back I need a buyout of my business interests and real estate I have here in the US. If you cant afford that then i understand.


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree to reparations if it were tied to permanent deportation.  You get the money when you get off the boat at the African port of your choice (and you don't get to come back).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me. However I personally have business interests here in the US so no deal on not coming back. What cruise line are we talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amistad-like accomodations. You would actually get to feel what slaves felt, not your present pompous-doofus act of fake suffering.
Click to expand...


No thanks.  I wouldnt subject anyone to that sort of experience.  it does show the savagery inherent in some of you white people.


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me. However I personally have business interests here in the US so no deal on not coming back. What cruise line are we talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amistad-like accomodations. You would actually get to feel what slaves felt, not your present pompous-doofus act of fake suffering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I wouldnt subject anyone to that sort of experience.  it does show the savagery inherent in some of you white people.
Click to expand...


No, it was just to have you experience what they felt, because you've never suffered and complain NON-FUCKING-STOP about getting paid for nothing!!!!


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amistad-like accomodations. You would actually get to feel what slaves felt, not your present pompous-doofus act of fake suffering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I wouldnt subject anyone to that sort of experience.  it does show the savagery inherent in some of you white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it was just to have you experience what they felt, because you've never suffered and complain NON-FUCKING-STOP about getting paid for nothing!!!!
Click to expand...


Who asked to experience it?  That suggestion came from you.  I'm not complaining about anything. Me pointing out the merits of reparations bothers you. I get it. Dont call it complaining though.


----------



## Steven_R

> Me pointing out the merits of reparations



There are no merits to giving reparations to people who are generations removed from those who actually suffered.


----------



## Foxfyre

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who should get reparations? Black people who can't show that they descended from slaves?  Black people who descended from those who kidnapped the slaves and sold them to the British slave traders?  Descendants of black people who owned slaves themselves?  Black people who have enjoyed much above average prosperity?  Those black people who have benefitted greatly because somebody dragged their ancestors over here on slave ships?  Who?
> 
> And who should pay the reparations?  Descendants of those who fought a civil war to free the slaves?  Those or descendants of those who fought for civil rights and restitution for black people?   Those who put their reputations and sometimes their fortunes on the line to end segregation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . .First off, let me say that I agree with reparations advocates that slavery was a horrible, despicable violation of basic human rights. I'd also agree that were it possible slave owners should make reparations to those whom they enslaved. The problem, of course, is both slaves as well as their owners are all dead. Thus, punishing perpetrators and compensating victims is out of the hands of the living. Reparations advocates, however, want today's blacks to be compensated for the suffering of our ancestors.
> 
> *If we acknowledge that government has no resources of its very own, and that to give one American a dollar government must first confiscate it from some other American, we might ask what moral principle justifies forcing a white of today to pay a black of today for what a white of yesteryear did to a black of yesteryear? We might also recognize that a large percentage of today's Americans, be they of European, Asian, African or Latin ancestry, don't even go back three or four generations. Are they to be held accountable and taxed for slavery and why*?
> 
> *Then there's the fact that white slave owners aren't the only villains in the piece. In Africa, Moslems dominated the slave trade in the 18th and 19th centuries. Africans also engaged in slave trade with Europeans. In fact, there was plantation slavery in some parts of Africa such as the Sudan, Zanzibar and Egypt. Thus, a natural question arises: Do reparations advocates hold those who sold blacks into slavery subject to reparations payments? After all slavery, of the scale seen in the western hemisphere, would have been all but impossible without the help of Africans and Arabs.* Incidentally, President Clinton apologizing for slavery in Africa, of all places, is stupid - apologizing to descendants of slave traders for slavery in America.
> 
> Though it's not politically correct to say, today's blacks benefitted immensely from the horrors suffered by our ancestors. You say, "What do you mean, Williams? Would you run that by us?"
> 
> Most black Americans are in the solid middle class. In fact, if we totaled the income black Americans earned each year, and thought of ourselves as a separate nation, we'd be the 14th or 15th richest nation. Even the 34 percent of blacks considered to be poor are fairly well off by world standards. Had there not been slavery, and today's blacks were born in Africa instead of the U.S., we'd be living in the same poverty that today's Africans live in and under the same brutal regimes.
> 
> If reparations were to be made, then what? Would reparations payments accomplish what the six trillion dollars spent since 1965 on the War on Poverty didn't? Let's face the fact that there's not one thing anyone can do to change the past. There's a lot we can do about the future. Dwelling on the past comes at the expense of preparing for the future. . . .
> --Walter Williams
> Reparations for Slavery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black people that are descended from slaves should get reparations. If they cant prove it then they don't get reparations.
> 
> The US government will be paying the reparations just like they paid for the reparations for the Japanese.  The money would come from taxes just like it does when we got to war.
Click to expand...


So even though you were never a slave, if you can prove that an ancester was a slave, you get reparations.  And even though I nor anybody in my ancestry had anything to do with slavery--even if my ancesters were among those who spilled their blood and lost fortunes to free yours, I should have to pay you reparations?

You don't see a problem with that?  Why shouldn't you have to pay me reparations?


----------



## S.J.

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, can't come back.  But with all your talent and the 50 bucks you'll be given when you get there, I'm sure you'll be happy.  I'll even throw in some ribs, a case of Colt 45, and your choice of rap cd's.  Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No deal. I know that seems like a lot to you but its really not up to my standards. You are pretty low class but then again you have proven that on numerous occasions.  Also if you insist on not coming back *I need a buyout of my business interests and real estate I have here in the US. If you cant afford that then i understand.*
Click to expand...

Well, I don't want your crack business (don't care for the clientele) but it can't be worth that much.  And your real estate?  I doubt if cardboard boxes are that expensive, so yeah, you've got a deal.


----------



## theHawk

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



If we have to repay them, then whoever takes money also has to go back to where their ancestors came from.


----------



## katsteve2012

Friends said:


> The Washington Times Wednesday, February 9, 2011
> 
> The Great Emancipator was almost the Great Colonizer: Newly released documents show that to a greater degree than historians had previously known, President Lincoln laid the groundwork to ship freed slaves overseas to help prevent racial strife in the U.S.
> 
> Just after he issued the Emancipation Proclamation in 1863, Lincoln authorized plans to pursue a freedmens settlement in present-day Belize and another in Guyana, both colonial possessions of Great Britain at the time, said Phillip W. Magness, one of the researchers who uncovered the new documents.
> 
> Historians have debated how seriously Lincoln took colonization efforts, but Mr. Magness said the story he uncovered, to be published next week in a book, Colonization After Emancipation: Lincoln and the Movement for Black Resettlement, shows the president didnt just flirt with the idea, as historians had previously known, but that he personally pursued it for some time.
> Book: Lincoln sought to deport freed slaves - Washington Times



This is common knowledge to anyone who rejects or quesions the notion of Lincoln being romanticized as some great humanitarian and "emancipator", and searched for the truth. 

This truth should be written into history books and taught in all primary and secondary school curriculums.


----------



## theHawk

Dave Chappelle already covered this topic:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m70Que_6gcQ]Dave chappelle slavery reperations - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Asclepias

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, can't come back.  But with all your talent and the 50 bucks you'll be given when you get there, I'm sure you'll be happy.  I'll even throw in some ribs, a case of Colt 45, and your choice of rap cd's.  Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No deal. I know that seems like a lot to you but its really not up to my standards. You are pretty low class but then again you have proven that on numerous occasions.  Also if you insist on not coming back *I need a buyout of my business interests and real estate I have here in the US. If you cant afford that then i understand.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I don't want your crack business (don't care for the clientele) but it can't be worth that much.  And your real estate?  I doubt if cardboard boxes are that expensive, so yeah, you've got a deal.
Click to expand...


I dont engage in anything that harms people.  Besides being white you know how meth is messing your life up so I understand why you would be reluctant to take on a crack enterprise. Cardboard boxes are not real estate.  Did you live in one before and someone told you it was?  I want you to understand the full monetary implications of agreement before you commit.  We are talking 7 single family homes and a apartment complex right across the street from UC Berkeley. How do you feel about that so far?


----------



## Foxfyre

theHawk said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we have to repay them, then whoever takes money also has to go back to where their ancestors came from.
Click to expand...


I haven't kidnapped anybody, nor did any of my ancestors so far as I know.  I haven't enslaved anybody nor did any of my ancestors so far as I know.  According to the family lore, I do have some ancestors who bought a farm that included the slaves on it.  They freed the slaves who opted to stay on as paid servants.  A win win proposition for all.

Also some of my ancestors were burned out and lost everything in the Civil War and others died in the war.  Had that not happened, I might not have gone without many things I have had to go without over a lifetime.  Maybe I would be richer or  more powerful or something.  Where are my reparations for that?

Okay I am being intentionally silly here, but there is some cold, hard logic behind the silliness.  For people now who are privileged to live in the greatest country in the world that offers them unlimited opportunity and prosperity beyond anything they could have expected in their ancestral countries to expect somebody to pay them because their ancestors were mistreated. . . .there is probably nobody living on Earth who couldn't go back to a time their ancestors were mistreated by somebody.  The whole concept is absurd on the face of it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey stupid, slavery wasn't sanctioned by the US government. They have no culpability.* If you think you have a claim then you need to go after the idiot that made you that promise. Good luck!
> 
> Asclapus is a lazy ass punk that wants something for nothing.
> 
> Hey Asclapius, prove you're a descendant of slaves!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks liar.  I knew you could be counted on to provide some examples of how stupid you are and actually help my case.
> 
> By washing their hands of the issue and letting the states decide, the US government sanctioned it. They made no laws to forbid it like they later did by issuing the Emancipation Proclamation.
Click to expand...


Fail!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who should get reparations? Black people who can't show that they descended from slaves?  Black people who descended from those who kidnapped the slaves and sold them to the British slave traders?  Descendants of black people who owned slaves themselves?  Black people who have enjoyed much above average prosperity?  Those black people who have benefitted greatly because somebody dragged their ancestors over here on slave ships?  Who?
> 
> And who should pay the reparations?  Descendants of those who fought a civil war to free the slaves?  Those or descendants of those who fought for civil rights and restitution for black people?   Those who put their reputations and sometimes their fortunes on the line to end segregation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . .First off, let me say that I agree with reparations advocates that slavery was a horrible, despicable violation of basic human rights. I'd also agree that were it possible slave owners should make reparations to those whom they enslaved. The problem, of course, is both slaves as well as their owners are all dead. Thus, punishing perpetrators and compensating victims is out of the hands of the living. Reparations advocates, however, want today's blacks to be compensated for the suffering of our ancestors.
> 
> *If we acknowledge that government has no resources of its very own, and that to give one American a dollar government must first confiscate it from some other American, we might ask what moral principle justifies forcing a white of today to pay a black of today for what a white of yesteryear did to a black of yesteryear? We might also recognize that a large percentage of today's Americans, be they of European, Asian, African or Latin ancestry, don't even go back three or four generations. Are they to be held accountable and taxed for slavery and why*?
> 
> *Then there's the fact that white slave owners aren't the only villains in the piece. In Africa, Moslems dominated the slave trade in the 18th and 19th centuries. Africans also engaged in slave trade with Europeans. In fact, there was plantation slavery in some parts of Africa such as the Sudan, Zanzibar and Egypt. Thus, a natural question arises: Do reparations advocates hold those who sold blacks into slavery subject to reparations payments? After all slavery, of the scale seen in the western hemisphere, would have been all but impossible without the help of Africans and Arabs.* Incidentally, President Clinton apologizing for slavery in Africa, of all places, is stupid - apologizing to descendants of slave traders for slavery in America.
> 
> Though it's not politically correct to say, today's blacks benefitted immensely from the horrors suffered by our ancestors. You say, "What do you mean, Williams? Would you run that by us?"
> 
> Most black Americans are in the solid middle class. In fact, if we totaled the income black Americans earned each year, and thought of ourselves as a separate nation, we'd be the 14th or 15th richest nation. Even the 34 percent of blacks considered to be poor are fairly well off by world standards. Had there not been slavery, and today's blacks were born in Africa instead of the U.S., we'd be living in the same poverty that today's Africans live in and under the same brutal regimes.
> 
> If reparations were to be made, then what? Would reparations payments accomplish what the six trillion dollars spent since 1965 on the War on Poverty didn't? Let's face the fact that there's not one thing anyone can do to change the past. There's a lot we can do about the future. Dwelling on the past comes at the expense of preparing for the future. . . .
> --Walter Williams
> Reparations for Slavery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black people that are descended from slaves should get reparations. If they cant prove it then they don't get reparations.
> 
> The US government will be paying the reparations just like they paid for the reparations for the Japanese.  The money would come from taxes just like it does when we got to war.
Click to expand...


Prove you're a descendant from slaves!!

The Japanese were never slaves you moron!!!

Apples and oranges!!


----------



## S.J.

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No deal. I know that seems like a lot to you but its really not up to my standards. You are pretty low class but then again you have proven that on numerous occasions.  Also if you insist on not coming back *I need a buyout of my business interests and real estate I have here in the US. If you cant afford that then i understand.*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't want your crack business (don't care for the clientele) but it can't be worth that much.  And your real estate?  I doubt if cardboard boxes are that expensive, so yeah, you've got a deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont engage in anything that harms people.  Besides being white you know how meth is messing your life up so I understand why you would be reluctant to take on a crack enterprise. Cardboard boxes are not real estate.  Did you live in one before and someone told you it was?  I want you to understand the full monetary implications of agreement before you commit.  *We are talking 7 single family homes and a apartment complex right across the street from UC Berkeley. How do you feel about that so far?*
Click to expand...

I think it's pretty funny.  The term "delusions of grandeur" comes to mind.  Yell ya what, I'll throw in a case of Ripple, plus you can keep the crack, and that's my final offer but you have to take all your criminal friends with you.  That has to be part of the deal.  I'm not worried about the cost because there are about 300 million law abiding American citizens who would be happy to kick in a buck or two to clean up their neighborhoods.  The whole country will be like Beverly Hills and it'll be safe for old people to come out of their houses once you're gone.


----------



## Asclepias

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't want your crack business (don't care for the clientele) but it can't be worth that much.  And your real estate?  I doubt if cardboard boxes are that expensive, so yeah, you've got a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont engage in anything that harms people.  Besides being white you know how meth is messing your life up so I understand why you would be reluctant to take on a crack enterprise. Cardboard boxes are not real estate.  Did you live in one before and someone told you it was?  I want you to understand the full monetary implications of agreement before you commit.  *We are talking 7 single family homes and a apartment complex right across the street from UC Berkeley. How do you feel about that so far?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's pretty funny.  The term "delusions of grandeur" comes to mind.  Yell ya what, I'll throw in a case of Ripple, plus you can keep the crack, and that's my final offer but you have to take all your criminal friends with you.  That has to be part of the deal.  I'm not worried about the cost because there are about 300 million law abiding American citizens who would be happy to kick in a buck or two to clean up their neighborhoods.  The whole country will be like Beverly Hills and it'll be safe for old people to come out of their houses once you're gone.
Click to expand...


I think its pretty funny you dont understand that a case of Ripple wouldnt qualify as a door mat on my property.  Well you had your chance. I'm taking my agreement off the table. I cant deal with low budget, low class people when talking business.  It never works out.


----------



## bedowin62

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont engage in anything that harms people.  Besides being white you know how meth is messing your life up so I understand why you would be reluctant to take on a crack enterprise. Cardboard boxes are not real estate.  Did you live in one before and someone told you it was?  I want you to understand the full monetary implications of agreement before you commit.  *We are talking 7 single family homes and a apartment complex right across the street from UC Berkeley. How do you feel about that so far?*
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty funny.  The term "delusions of grandeur" comes to mind.  Yell ya what, I'll throw in a case of Ripple, plus you can keep the crack, and that's my final offer but you have to take all your criminal friends with you.  That has to be part of the deal.  I'm not worried about the cost because there are about 300 million law abiding American citizens who would be happy to kick in a buck or two to clean up their neighborhoods.  The whole country will be like Beverly Hills and it'll be safe for old people to come out of their houses once you're gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think its pretty funny you dont understand that a case of Ripple wouldnt qualify as a door mat on my property.  Well you had your chance. I'm taking my agreement off the table. I cant deal with low budget, low class people when talking business.  It never works out.
Click to expand...


all the money and all the schooling in the world couldnt make you anything more than the low-rent, perpetually-aggrieved bigot you are


----------



## bedowin62

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!

 mommy mommy!! it offends my sense of racial pride that my ancesters were abused by people of another race!! and i just cant handle the fact my own people put them in that position!!1

 i want somebody to pay me!!!


----------



## Pop23

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont engage in anything that harms people.  Besides being white you know how meth is messing your life up so I understand why you would be reluctant to take on a crack enterprise. Cardboard boxes are not real estate.  Did you live in one before and someone told you it was?  I want you to understand the full monetary implications of agreement before you commit.  *We are talking 7 single family homes and a apartment complex right across the street from UC Berkeley. How do you feel about that so far?*
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty funny.  The term "delusions of grandeur" comes to mind.  Yell ya what, I'll throw in a case of Ripple, plus you can keep the crack, and that's my final offer but you have to take all your criminal friends with you.  That has to be part of the deal.  I'm not worried about the cost because there are about 300 million law abiding American citizens who would be happy to kick in a buck or two to clean up their neighborhoods.  The whole country will be like Beverly Hills and it'll be safe for old people to come out of their houses once you're gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think its pretty funny you dont understand that a case of Ripple wouldnt qualify as a door mat on my property.  Well you had your chance. I'm taking my agreement off the table. I cant deal with low budget, low class people when talking business.  It never works out.
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^says the man who comes a begging^^^^^^^^^

Tooooooo funny


----------



## bedowin62

but mommy mommy!!!

the US government didnt do anything to stop it then; so if my ancesters couldnt collect some reparations i want it now to soothe this inner rage!!!


----------



## bedowin62

MOMMY MOMMY!1
 things will never be "right" until the US government pays ME money for stuff that happened to other people!!!!!!


waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Asclepias

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty funny.  The term "delusions of grandeur" comes to mind.  Yell ya what, I'll throw in a case of Ripple, plus you can keep the crack, and that's my final offer but you have to take all your criminal friends with you.  That has to be part of the deal.  I'm not worried about the cost because there are about 300 million law abiding American citizens who would be happy to kick in a buck or two to clean up their neighborhoods.  The whole country will be like Beverly Hills and it'll be safe for old people to come out of their houses once you're gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its pretty funny you dont understand that a case of Ripple wouldnt qualify as a door mat on my property.  Well you had your chance. I'm taking my agreement off the table. I cant deal with low budget, low class people when talking business.  It never works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^says the man who comes a begging^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Tooooooo funny
Click to expand...


Who is begging? Debt collection is not begging. Are you accusing your cable provider of begging when you pay your monthly bill?


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think its pretty funny you dont understand that a case of Ripple wouldnt qualify as a door mat on my property.  Well you had your chance. I'm taking my agreement off the table. I cant deal with low budget, low class people when talking business.  It never works out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^says the man who comes a begging^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Tooooooo funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is begging? Debt collection is not begging. Are you accusing your cable provider of begging when you pay your monthly bill?
Click to expand...


Just curious, do you even have any real proof that your ancestors were slaves? Or is being black all you have?


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^says the man who comes a begging^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Tooooooo funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is begging? Debt collection is not begging. Are you accusing your cable provider of begging when you pay your monthly bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious, do you even have any real proof that your ancestors were slaves? Or is being black all you have?
Click to expand...


No I really have proof. We traced our family all the way back to Senegal. If Black was all I had...well thats its own special reward in of itself.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a figure and I'll tell you if you have a chance. Like, if it's $100, that's probably do-able. If it's $1 billion each, then probably not. I need to know if I/we can even be in the ballpark, and if your figure isn't realistic, then probably your arguments for it aren't either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for your number..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep waiting.  I already informed you that I dont discuss money until the details are worked out.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f6l1QljpMo]You'll get nothing and like it! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## S.J.

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think its pretty funny you dont understand that a case of Ripple wouldnt qualify as a door mat on my property.  Well you had your chance. I'm taking my agreement off the table. I cant deal with low budget, low class people when talking business.  It never works out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^says the man who comes a begging^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Tooooooo funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is begging? Debt collection is not begging. Are you accusing your cable provider of begging when you pay your monthly bill?
Click to expand...

So we're supposed to pay you for committing all those crimes and trashing all our neighborhoods?


----------



## Pop23

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^says the man who comes a begging^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Tooooooo funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is begging? Debt collection is not begging. Are you accusing your cable provider of begging when you pay your monthly bill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just curious, do you even have any real proof that your ancestors were slaves? Or is being black all you have?
Click to expand...


Cable companies have contracts with customers

You see that right?

Your not collecting a debt. You were not effected, your words prove that, but keep punchin in the dark, someday you might actually hit something.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the US right and wrong is codified by law; and based on law. so "righting a wrong" would have to be also..
> 
> try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong again.  You need someone to help you.  Slavery was wrong.  The constitution said all men are created equal.  The US went against the constitution when it allowed slavery.
Click to expand...


*The constitution said all men are created equal.*

No it didn't.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the US right and wrong is codified by law; and based on law. so "righting a wrong" would have to be also..
> 
> try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong again.  You need someone to help you.  Slavery was wrong.  The constitution said all men are created equal.  The US went against the constitution when it allowed slavery.
Click to expand...


*The US went against the constitution when it allowed slavery.*

No it didn't.


----------



## freedombecki

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is begging? Debt collection is not begging. Are you accusing your cable provider of begging when you pay your monthly bill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, do you even have any real proof that your ancestors were slaves? Or is being black all you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I really have proof. We traced our family all the way back to Senegal. If Black was all I had...well thats its own special reward in of itself.
Click to expand...


Senegal? The nation of ongoing genocide for centuries? 



​ ^^So glad you were saved from the fate of the current folk there.^^​ And you think it was idyllic back when your ancestors were sent here instead of going down in slaughter to whoever the chieftains were back when? I think I'd rethink my prissiness at the slave traders who spared them from past genocidal purges which have occurred like a sad litany for centuries before and since. You're likely alive because alleged greedy capitalists of the colonial age had a better use for them than their chieftain's favorite method of extermination of his foes.​ Nondigalaxie » Génocide : les rwandais du Sénégal se souviennent​


----------



## Pop23

freedombecki said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, do you even have any real proof that your ancestors were slaves? Or is being black all you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I really have proof. We traced our family all the way back to Senegal. If Black was all I had...well thats its own special reward in of itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Senegal? The nation of ongoing genocide for centuries?
> 
> 
> 
> ​ ^^So glad you were saved from the fate of the current folk there.^^​ And you think it was idyllic back when your ancestors were sent here instead of going down in slaughter to whoever the chieftains were back when? I think I'd rethink my prissiness at the slave traders who spared them from past genocidal purges which have occurred like a sad litany for centuries before and since. You're likely alive because alleged greedy capitalists of the colonial age had a better use for them than their chieftain's favorite method of extermination of his foes.​ Nondigalaxie » Génocide : les rwandais du Sénégal se souviennent​
Click to expand...


Damn, maybe it's the rest of us that need compensation?

Without slavery imagine how many more skulls might be pictured!


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the US right and wrong is codified by law; and based on law. so "righting a wrong" would have to be also..
> 
> try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong again.  You need someone to help you.  Slavery was wrong.  The constitution said all men are created equal.  The US went against the constitution when it allowed slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The constitution said all men are created equal.*
> 
> No it didn't.
Click to expand...


Damn!  One of you buffoons finally caught me. You retards are stupid.  I got you so riled up
 your dumb cave ape asses couldn't even think straight for pages and pages. Nice playing with you guys. Try and think before getting emotional next time.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong again.  You need someone to help you.  Slavery was wrong.  The constitution said all men are created equal.  The US went against the constitution when it allowed slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The constitution said all men are created equal.*
> 
> No it didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn!  One of you buffoons finally caught me. You retards are stupid.  I got you so riled up
> your dumb cave ape asses couldn't even think straight for pages and pages. Nice playing with you guys. Try and think before getting emotional next time.
Click to expand...


AssClap gets smoked having made a simply stupid statement predicated on his boundless supply of misinformation.

And what does the pussy do?

Rather than own it or even own up to it, the bitch tries (in a particularly transparent way) to turn HIS massive fuck-up around on the one who exposed his ignorance.

AssClap is very emotionally invested in his clearly unsupportable position.  ["Reparations!"   ]

Poor deluded loser asshole cock-smoking pussy that he is.  He is presently in full meltdown mode.



It remains pretty funny to observe.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong again.  You need someone to help you.  Slavery was wrong.  The constitution said all men are created equal.  The US went against the constitution when it allowed slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The constitution said all men are created equal.*
> 
> No it didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn!  One of you buffoons finally caught me. You retards are stupid.  I got you so riled up
> your dumb cave ape asses couldn't even think straight for pages and pages. Nice playing with you guys. Try and think before getting emotional next time.
Click to expand...



Any luck calculating how much each slave should have received for reparations?
Or are you as bad at math as you are at reading the Constitution?


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The constitution said all men are created equal.*
> 
> No it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!  One of you buffoons finally caught me. You retards are stupid.  I got you so riled up
> your dumb cave ape asses couldn't even think straight for pages and pages. Nice playing with you guys. Try and think before getting emotional next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AssClap gets smoked having made a simply stupid statement predicated on his boundless supply of misinformation.
> 
> And what does the pussy do?
> 
> Rather than own it or even own up to it, the bitch tries (in a particularly transparent way) to turn HIS massive fuck-up around on the one who exposed his ignorance.
> 
> AssClap is very emotionally invested in his clearly unsupportable position.  ["Reparations!"   ]
> 
> Poor deluded loser asshole cock-smoking pussy that he is.  He is presently in full meltdown mode.
> 
> 
> 
> It remains pretty funny to observe.
Click to expand...


This must have been particularly galling for you weird named guy.  That statement was up for grabs and your dumb ass never saw it. Cursing as hard as you can at me only highlights your frustration.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The constitution said all men are created equal.*
> 
> No it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!  One of you buffoons finally caught me. You retards are stupid.  I got you so riled up
> your dumb cave ape asses couldn't even think straight for pages and pages. Nice playing with you guys. Try and think before getting emotional next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Any luck calculating how much each slave should have received for reparations?
> Or are you as bad at math as you are at reading the Constitution?
Click to expand...


I told you I was not doing any calculations until we had an understanding that the debt was owed. That constitution crack was put there because bedowin didnt know his ass from a hole in the wall.  What alerted me was his retarded statement about codifying what was right and wrong.  I threw that comment out there to see if he was paying attention. What sealed it for me was his obvious lack of knowledge about the constitution in the last highlighted statement. The poor dumb fucker didnt even know about the 3/5ths compromise in the constitution. Congrats on the catch.



bedowin62 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *in the US right and wrong is codified by law*; and based on law. so "righting a wrong" would have to be also..
> 
> try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong again.  You need someone to help you.  Slavery was wrong.  The constitution said all men are created equal.  The US went against the constitution when it allowed slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *slavery was legal at the time regardless of what the Constitution says*
> 
> good luck though!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.  I wouldnt subject anyone to that sort of experience.  it does show the savagery inherent in some of you white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was just to have you experience what they felt, because you've never suffered and complain NON-FUCKING-STOP about getting paid for nothing!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who asked to experience it?  That suggestion came from you.  I'm not complaining about anything. Me pointing out the merits of reparations bothers you. I get it. Dont call it complaining though.
Click to expand...


Except you haven't pointed out the merits of paying people who not only didn't suffer, but who actually benefitted from their ancestors having been brought over here. You just constantly whine about some fictitious number you want to be paid.


----------



## Godboy

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The constitution said all men are created equal.*
> 
> No it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!  One of you buffoons finally caught me. You retards are stupid.  I got you so riled up
> your dumb cave ape asses couldn't even think straight for pages and pages. Nice playing with you guys. Try and think before getting emotional next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AssClap gets smoked having made a simply stupid statement predicated on his boundless supply of misinformation.
> 
> And what does the pussy do?
> 
> Rather than own it or even own up to it, the bitch tries (in a particularly transparent way) to turn HIS massive fuck-up around on the one who exposed his ignorance.
> 
> AssClap is very emotionally invested in his clearly unsupportable position.  ["Reparations!"   ]
> 
> Poor deluded loser asshole cock-smoking pussy that he is.  He is presently in full meltdown mode.
> 
> 
> 
> It remains pretty funny to observe.
Click to expand...


Hes such a fucktard, and he doesn't even have the courage to admit his mistake. Asclepias is pathetic, ignorant and weak. Hes a pitiful excuse for a man.


----------



## Chaussette

She's a man???


----------



## freedombecki

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong again. You need someone to help you. Slavery was wrong. The constitution said all men are created equal. The US went against the constitution when it allowed slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The constitution said all men are created equal.*
> 
> No it didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn! One of you buffoons finally caught me. You retards are stupid. I got you so riled up
> your dumb cave ape asses couldn't even think straight for pages and pages. Nice playing with you guys. Try and think before getting emotional next time.
Click to expand...

 




 All talk, no hat.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!  One of you buffoons finally caught me. You retards are stupid.  I got you so riled up
> your dumb cave ape asses couldn't even think straight for pages and pages. Nice playing with you guys. Try and think before getting emotional next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any luck calculating how much each slave should have received for reparations?
> Or are you as bad at math as you are at reading the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you I was not doing any calculations until we had an understanding that the debt was owed. That constitution crack was put there because bedowin didnt know his ass from a hole in the wall.  What alerted me was his retarded statement about codifying what was right and wrong.  I threw that comment out there to see if he was paying attention. What sealed it for me was his obvious lack of knowledge about the constitution in the last highlighted statement. The poor dumb fucker didnt even know about the 3/5ths compromise in the constitution. Congrats on the catch.
> 
> 
> 
> bedowin62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong again.  You need someone to help you.  Slavery was wrong.  The constitution said all men are created equal.  The US went against the constitution when it allowed slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *slavery was legal at the time regardless of what the Constitution says*
> 
> good luck though!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*I told you I was not doing any calculations until we had an understanding that the debt was owed. *

Then I guess I'll never get to enjoy your weak ass math.

*I threw that comment out there to see if he was paying attention.*

Sure you did, Sparky.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the argument has merit now? Before you seemed incensed at the very thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious at what you folks are asking for. So do you even know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cant speak for everyone that is Black.  I have a figure in mind but I have yet to see anyone not Black agree that the idea of reparations has merit.  I dont discuss money until we have agreement on the principles.
Click to expand...

 
You never will see anyone who is "not Black agree that the idea of reparations has merit," unless that person is a guilt stricken white liberal. Those are getting scarce. 

In general, immigrants have an even lower opinion of blacks than whites do.  Immigrants usually have to move to low income neighborhoods. They see blacks up close every day. Consequently they know just how dangerous and inferior most blacks are.


----------



## freedombecki

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The constitution said all men are created equal.*
> 
> No it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! One of you buffoons finally caught me. You retards are stupid. I got you so riled up
> your dumb cave ape asses couldn't even think straight for pages and pages. Nice playing with you guys. Try and think before getting emotional next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Any luck calculating how much each slave should have received for reparations?
> Or are you as bad at math as you are at reading the Constitution?
Click to expand...


He's dancing because the bottom fell out of his bullshit case.



​


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was just to have you experience what they felt, because you've never suffered and complain NON-FUCKING-STOP about getting paid for nothing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who asked to experience it?  That suggestion came from you.  I'm not complaining about anything. Me pointing out the merits of reparations bothers you. I get it. Dont call it complaining though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except you haven't pointed out the merits of paying people who not only didn't suffer, but who actually benefitted from their ancestors having been brought over here. You just constantly whine about some fictitious number you want to be paid.
Click to expand...


But I did.  I clearly showed there is a precedent set by the Japanese.  Some of the Japanese that were paid reparations were descendents of the original people that were harmed.  Your refusal to digest and understand that is your problem and shows a clear lack of intelligence.


----------



## Asclepias

Godboy said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!  One of you buffoons finally caught me. You retards are stupid.  I got you so riled up
> your dumb cave ape asses couldn't even think straight for pages and pages. Nice playing with you guys. Try and think before getting emotional next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AssClap gets smoked having made a simply stupid statement predicated on his boundless supply of misinformation.
> 
> And what does the pussy do?
> 
> Rather than own it or even own up to it, the bitch tries (in a particularly transparent way) to turn HIS massive fuck-up around on the one who exposed his ignorance.
> 
> AssClap is very emotionally invested in his clearly unsupportable position.  ["Reparations!"   ]
> 
> Poor deluded loser asshole cock-smoking pussy that he is.  He is presently in full meltdown mode.
> 
> 
> 
> It remains pretty funny to observe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hes such a fucktard, and he doesn't even have the courage to admit his mistake. Asclepias is pathetic, ignorant and weak. Hes a pitiful excuse for a man.
Click to expand...


Dont be mad your dumbass didnt catch it and toddpatriot did.  You fools were in such a tizzy over reparations you couldnt even think straight.


----------



## Asclepias

freedombecki said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! One of you buffoons finally caught me. You retards are stupid. I got you so riled up
> your dumb cave ape asses couldn't even think straight for pages and pages. Nice playing with you guys. Try and think before getting emotional next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any luck calculating how much each slave should have received for reparations?
> Or are you as bad at math as you are at reading the Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's dancing because the bottom fell out of his bullshit case.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Where did the bottom fall out my case?  No one has yet taken on the challenge.  Why do you think I had to play with that clown bedowin?  You guys were getting boring.  Anyone want to step up and take the Pepsi challenge?


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who asked to experience it?  That suggestion came from you.  I'm not complaining about anything. Me pointing out the merits of reparations bothers you. I get it. Dont call it complaining though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you haven't pointed out the merits of paying people who not only didn't suffer, but who actually benefitted from their ancestors having been brought over here. You just constantly whine about some fictitious number you want to be paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I did.  I clearly showed there is a precedent set by the Japanese.  Some of the Japanese that were paid reparations were descendents of the original people that were harmed.  Your refusal to digest and understand that is your problem and shows a clear lack of intelligence.
Click to expand...


Don't worry your poor little head, I knew about the Japs, but you still haven't explained THE MERITS of doing this, that's what I asked. Anyways, only the interned and their spouses, immediate children and parents are eligible, not every descendant until the end of time. AAAWWWWW, so close!!!! 


Civil Liberties Act of 1988 :: Topaz Japanese-American Relocation Center Digital Collection


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except you haven't pointed out the merits of paying people who not only didn't suffer, but who actually benefitted from their ancestors having been brought over here. You just constantly whine about some fictitious number you want to be paid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I did.  I clearly showed there is a precedent set by the Japanese.  Some of the Japanese that were paid reparations were descendents of the original people that were harmed.  Your refusal to digest and understand that is your problem and shows a clear lack of intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry your poor little head, I knew about the Japs, but you still haven't explained THE MERITS of doing this, that's what I asked. Anyways, only the interned and their spouses, immediate children and parents are eligible, not every descendant until the end of time. AAAWWWWW, so close!!!!
> 
> 
> Civil Liberties Act of 1988 :: Topaz Japanese-American Relocation Center Digital Collection
Click to expand...


The merits are that the descendants of the slaves get the unpaid reperations due to their ancestors. The debt is on the books collecting interest. Its not benefiting anyone but the government that allowed the wrong in the first place.  

Since the Japanese that passed were not around to collect the reparations the funds naturally went to their descendants. Show me were there is a time limit on when reparations can be paid and that the person has to be alive for those reparations to be paid to their descendents. You wont find that.  This is not the only precedent either.  I'm just waiting for someone to be able to come up with something to refute my assertion.


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I did.  I clearly showed there is a precedent set by the Japanese.  Some of the Japanese that were paid reparations were descendents of the original people that were harmed.  Your refusal to digest and understand that is your problem and shows a clear lack of intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry your poor little head, I knew about the Japs, but you still haven't explained THE MERITS of doing this, that's what I asked. Anyways, only the interned and their spouses, immediate children and parents are eligible, not every descendant until the end of time. AAAWWWWW, so close!!!!
> 
> 
> Civil Liberties Act of 1988 :: Topaz Japanese-American Relocation Center Digital Collection
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The merits are that the descendants of the slaves get the unpaid reperations due to their ancestors. The debt is on the books collecting interest. Its not benefiting anyone but the government that allowed the wrong in the first place.
> 
> Since the Japanese that passed were not around to collect the reparations the funds naturally went to their descendants. Show me were there is a time limit on when reparations can be paid and that the person has to be alive for those reparations to be paid to their descendents. You wont find that.  This is not the only precedent either.  I'm just waiting for someone to be able to come up with something to refute my assertion.
Click to expand...


Read the link, it has the act (page 5), "descendants" isn't named. And the debt doesn't stay on the books collecting interest forever, as you would wish. And it was capped at $20K. Seriously, check it out, it's in a form that's not easily quotable to this board, but it's there.


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry your poor little head, I knew about the Japs, but you still haven't explained THE MERITS of doing this, that's what I asked. Anyways, only the interned and their spouses, immediate children and parents are eligible, not every descendant until the end of time. AAAWWWWW, so close!!!!
> 
> 
> Civil Liberties Act of 1988 :: Topaz Japanese-American Relocation Center Digital Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The merits are that the descendants of the slaves get the unpaid reperations due to their ancestors. The debt is on the books collecting interest. Its not benefiting anyone but the government that allowed the wrong in the first place.
> 
> Since the Japanese that passed were not around to collect the reparations the funds naturally went to their descendants. Show me were there is a time limit on when reparations can be paid and that the person has to be alive for those reparations to be paid to their descendents. You wont find that.  This is not the only precedent either.  I'm just waiting for someone to be able to come up with something to refute my assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the link, it has the act (page 5), "descendants" isn't named. And the debt doesn't stay on the books collecting interest forever, as you would wish. And it was capped at $20K. Seriously, check it out, it's in a form that's not easily quotable to this board, but it's there.
Click to expand...


Is a child a descendant?  The word does not have to be in the document specifically because it was paid out during that time.  Why would they put a provision in there for descendants if it was being paid out?  The same applies to interest.

Now if the money had never been paid out and one of the descendants made a claim on it then it would be the same thing and payable to that descendent with interest. Are you saying that it would not?


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The merits are that the descendants of the slaves get the unpaid reperations due to their ancestors. The debt is on the books collecting interest. Its not benefiting anyone but the government that allowed the wrong in the first place.
> 
> Since the Japanese that passed were not around to collect the reparations the funds naturally went to their descendants. Show me were there is a time limit on when reparations can be paid and that the person has to be alive for those reparations to be paid to their descendents. You wont find that.  This is not the only precedent either.  I'm just waiting for someone to be able to come up with something to refute my assertion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the link, it has the act (page 5), "descendants" isn't named. And the debt doesn't stay on the books collecting interest forever, as you would wish. And it was capped at $20K. Seriously, check it out, it's in a form that's not easily quotable to this board, but it's there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is a child a descendant?  The word does not have to be in the document specifically because it was paid out during that time.  Why would they put a provision in there for descendants if it was being paid out?  The same applies to interest.
> 
> Now if the money had never been paid out and one of the descendants made a claim on it then it would be the same thing and payable to that descendent with interest. Are you saying that it would not?
Click to expand...

I'm not saying it would not, the act does. Read it.


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the link, it has the act (page 5), "descendants" isn't named. And the debt doesn't stay on the books collecting interest forever, as you would wish. And it was capped at $20K. Seriously, check it out, it's in a form that's not easily quotable to this board, but it's there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a child a descendant?  The word does not have to be in the document specifically because it was paid out during that time.  Why would they put a provision in there for descendants if it was being paid out?  The same applies to interest.
> 
> Now if the money had never been paid out and one of the descendants made a claim on it then it would be the same thing and payable to that descendent with interest. Are you saying that it would not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not saying it would not, the act does. Read it.
Click to expand...


I'm not reading that whole thing.  Please quote a few words from the relevant part that says in the event the reparations are not paid then it is forfeited by the descendants.  Click on the text tab and you should be able to quote from it.


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is a child a descendant?  The word does not have to be in the document specifically because it was paid out during that time.  Why would they put a provision in there for descendants if it was being paid out?  The same applies to interest.
> 
> Now if the money had never been paid out and one of the descendants made a claim on it then it would be the same thing and payable to that descendent with interest. Are you saying that it would not?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying it would not, the act does. Read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not reading that whole thing.  Please quote a few words from the relevant part that says in the event the reparations are not paid then it is forfeited by the descendants.
Click to expand...


If you want to stay ignorant, go ahead, (it's on page 5), but then at least stop using the japs situation as a precedent for your own bullshit claim.


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying it would not, the act does. Read it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not reading that whole thing.  Please quote a few words from the relevant part that says in the event the reparations are not paid then it is forfeited by the descendants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to stay ignorant, go ahead, (it's on page 5), but then at least stop using the japs situation as a precedent for your own bullshit claim.
Click to expand...


I just read it. It clearly specifies that since the payment *is* being made there is a expiration date.  The question I asked you was if the payment *was not* paid out would a descendant be disallowed from claiming it?  The payment *was* made so no one can now come and make a claim. The ex-slaves reparations payments *were never made*. Therefore any reparations granted would go to descendents just like in the case of the Japanese.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not reading that whole thing.  Please quote a few words from the relevant part that says in the event the reparations are not paid then it is forfeited by the descendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to stay ignorant, go ahead, (it's on page 5), but then at least stop using the japs situation as a precedent for your own bullshit claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just read it. It clearly specifies that since the payment *is* being made there is a expiration date.  The question I asked you was if the payment *was not* paid out would a descendant be disallowed from claiming it?  The payment *was* made so no one can now come and make a claim. The ex-slaves reparations payments *were never made*. Therefore any reparations granted would go to descendents just like in the case of the Japanese.
Click to expand...


The Japanese were not slaves.


Damn you are one stupid fuck!


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not reading that whole thing.  Please quote a few words from the relevant part that says in the event the reparations are not paid then it is forfeited by the descendants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to stay ignorant, go ahead, (it's on page 5), but then at least stop using the japs situation as a precedent for your own bullshit claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just read it. It clearly specifies that since the payment *is* being made there is a expiration date.  The question I asked you was if the payment *was not* paid out would a descendant be disallowed from claiming it?  The payment *was* made so no one can now come and make a claim. The ex-slaves reparations payments *were never made*. Therefore any reparations granted would go to descendents just like in the case of the Japanese.
Click to expand...

Well no, that's not what it says. It specifies that only immediate children, spouses and parents are included. An amendment in 1992 added non-asian spouses to the compensation list. Nothing anywhere about descendants. And there's also a cut off date. And out of 120,000 people interned, only 81,000 or so were compensated. $20K payout. No interest mentioned. The word "descendant" doesn't appear once. Sorry.


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to stay ignorant, go ahead, (it's on page 5), but then at least stop using the japs situation as a precedent for your own bullshit claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just read it. It clearly specifies that since the payment *is* being made there is a expiration date.  The question I asked you was if the payment *was not* paid out would a descendant be disallowed from claiming it?  The payment *was* made so no one can now come and make a claim. The ex-slaves reparations payments *were never made*. Therefore any reparations granted would go to descendents just like in the case of the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well no, that's not what it says. It specifies that only immediate children, spouses and parents are included. An amendment in 1992 added non-asian spouses to the compensation list. Nothing anywhere about descendants. And there's also a cut off date. And out of 120,000 people interned, only 81,000 or so were compensated. $20K payout. No interest mentioned. The word "descendant" doesn't appear once. Sorry.
Click to expand...


Maybe you missed the news. It makes sense to say immediate children for the Japanese because it was paid immediately.  Reparations for Blacks would not say that.

For example

Senate Oks $2.1 Million For Rosewood Reparations - Sun Sentinel



> The package includes $1.5 million to be divided among the 11 or so survivors of the massacre, $500,000 to compensate Rosewood families who were run out of town for the property they lost and $100,000 in college scholarships *for Rosewood descendants* and other minorities.


----------



## Foxfyre

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to stay ignorant, go ahead, (it's on page 5), but then at least stop using the japs situation as a precedent for your own bullshit claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just read it. It clearly specifies that since the payment *is* being made there is a expiration date.  The question I asked you was if the payment *was not* paid out would a descendant be disallowed from claiming it?  The payment *was* made so no one can now come and make a claim. The ex-slaves reparations payments *were never made*. Therefore any reparations granted would go to descendents just like in the case of the Japanese.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well no, that's not what it says. It specifies that only immediate children, spouses and parents are included. An amendment in 1992 added non-asian spouses to the compensation list. Nothing anywhere about descendants. And there's also a cut off date. And out of 120,000 people interned, only 81,000 or so were compensated. $20K payout. No interest mentioned. The word "descendant" doesn't appear once. Sorry.
Click to expand...


The Bible says that the sins of the fathers shall be visited upon the children even unto the fourth and fifth generations.  Interpretation:  what happens in previous generations can have very long term consequences..

The problem when it comes to reparations is who owes somebody else a debt?  Again, I lost ancesters in a war that freed the slaves.  I had no ancesters who had any part in enslaving anybody.  So should I be held liable and be required to help pay reparations for people living now, almost 150 years after that war ended?  Or should black people be required to compensate me for what happened to my ancesters on their behalf?

Ascepias said if a person can prove he descended from slaves he should be compensated.  But by whom?

The black Africans who captured and sold people into slavery?
The British slave traders?
Those who bought or inherited the slaves in Mexico?  Canada?  The USA?  Elsewhere including black people who owned slaves?
And should those black people who did not descend from slaves be required to pay reparations for those who did?

It all becomes quite absurd after awhile.  And I think is perpetuated by silly greedy people, both black and white, who just want others to pay whether deserved or not.


----------



## Asclepias

Foxfyre said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just read it. It clearly specifies that since the payment *is* being made there is a expiration date.  The question I asked you was if the payment *was not* paid out would a descendant be disallowed from claiming it?  The payment *was* made so no one can now come and make a claim. The ex-slaves reparations payments *were never made*. Therefore any reparations granted would go to descendents just like in the case of the Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> Well no, that's not what it says. It specifies that only immediate children, spouses and parents are included. An amendment in 1992 added non-asian spouses to the compensation list. Nothing anywhere about descendants. And there's also a cut off date. And out of 120,000 people interned, only 81,000 or so were compensated. $20K payout. No interest mentioned. The word "descendant" doesn't appear once. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bible says that the sins of the fathers shall be visited upon the children even unto the fourth and fifth generations.  Interpretation:  what happens in previous generations can have very long term consequences..
> 
> The problem when it comes to reparations is who owes somebody else a debt?  Again, I lost ancesters in a war that freed the slaves.  I had no ancesters who had any part in enslaving anybody.  So should I be held liable and be required to help pay reparations for people living now, almost 150 years after that war ended?  Or should black people be required to compensate me for what happened to my ancesters on their behalf?
> 
> Ascepias said if a person can prove he descended from slaves he should be compensated.  But by whom?
> 
> The black Africans who captured and sold people into slavery?
> The British slave traders?
> Those who bought or inherited the slaves in Mexico?  Canada?  The USA?  Elsewhere including black people who owned slaves?
> And should those black people who did not descend from slaves be required to pay reparations for those who did?
> 
> It all becomes quite absurd after awhile.  And I think is perpetuated by silly greedy people, both black and white, who just want others to pay whether deserved or not.
Click to expand...


Since we are only talking about the US slavery, the answer would be the US government. 

1. for participating in the slave trade.
2. for continuing to enslave the children of the original slaves.
3. For benefitting to the point of becoming an economic power and not providing monetary compensation for the work of all slaves.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well no, that's not what it says. It specifies that only immediate children, spouses and parents are included. An amendment in 1992 added non-asian spouses to the compensation list. Nothing anywhere about descendants. And there's also a cut off date. And out of 120,000 people interned, only 81,000 or so were compensated. $20K payout. No interest mentioned. The word "descendant" doesn't appear once. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible says that the sins of the fathers shall be visited upon the children even unto the fourth and fifth generations.  Interpretation:  what happens in previous generations can have very long term consequences..
> 
> The problem when it comes to reparations is who owes somebody else a debt?  Again, I lost ancesters in a war that freed the slaves.  I had no ancesters who had any part in enslaving anybody.  So should I be held liable and be required to help pay reparations for people living now, almost 150 years after that war ended?  Or should black people be required to compensate me for what happened to my ancesters on their behalf?
> 
> Ascepias said if a person can prove he descended from slaves he should be compensated.  But by whom?
> 
> The black Africans who captured and sold people into slavery?
> The British slave traders?
> Those who bought or inherited the slaves in Mexico?  Canada?  The USA?  Elsewhere including black people who owned slaves?
> And should those black people who did not descend from slaves be required to pay reparations for those who did?
> 
> It all becomes quite absurd after awhile.  And I think is perpetuated by silly greedy people, both black and white, who just want others to pay whether deserved or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we are only talking about the US slavery, the answer would be the US government.
> 
> 1. for participating in the slave trade.
> 2. for continuing to enslave the children of the original slaves.
> 3. For benefitting to the point of becoming an economic power and not providing monetary compensation for the work of all slaves.
Click to expand...


You are a total dumbass!

The US government doesn't have any money unless they take it from the taxpayers and that includes your stupid black ass!!


I swear the more you post the more ridiculous you sound.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible says that the sins of the fathers shall be visited upon the children even unto the fourth and fifth generations.  Interpretation:  what happens in previous generations can have very long term consequences..
> 
> The problem when it comes to reparations is who owes somebody else a debt?  Again, I lost ancesters in a war that freed the slaves.  I had no ancesters who had any part in enslaving anybody.  So should I be held liable and be required to help pay reparations for people living now, almost 150 years after that war ended?  Or should black people be required to compensate me for what happened to my ancesters on their behalf?
> 
> Ascepias said if a person can prove he descended from slaves he should be compensated.  But by whom?
> 
> The black Africans who captured and sold people into slavery?
> The British slave traders?
> Those who bought or inherited the slaves in Mexico?  Canada?  The USA?  Elsewhere including black people who owned slaves?
> And should those black people who did not descend from slaves be required to pay reparations for those who did?
> 
> It all becomes quite absurd after awhile.  And I think is perpetuated by silly greedy people, both black and white, who just want others to pay whether deserved or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we are only talking about the US slavery, the answer would be the US government.
> 
> 1. for participating in the slave trade.
> 2. for continuing to enslave the children of the original slaves.
> 3. For benefitting to the point of becoming an economic power and not providing monetary compensation for the work of all slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a total dumbass!
> 
> *The US government doesn't have any money unless they take it from the taxpayers* and that includes your stupid black ass!!
> 
> 
> I swear the more you post the more ridiculous you sound.
Click to expand...


Everytime you post your intelligence light dims and almost flickers out. What did you think you were revealing Sherlock?  Thats how the Japanese got paid. Through tax payers money.  Guess what? They paid into that as well.  Make sure your brain turns a complete cycle before you start typing next time.


----------



## Foxfyre

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well no, that's not what it says. It specifies that only immediate children, spouses and parents are included. An amendment in 1992 added non-asian spouses to the compensation list. Nothing anywhere about descendants. And there's also a cut off date. And out of 120,000 people interned, only 81,000 or so were compensated. $20K payout. No interest mentioned. The word "descendant" doesn't appear once. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible says that the sins of the fathers shall be visited upon the children even unto the fourth and fifth generations.  Interpretation:  what happens in previous generations can have very long term consequences..
> 
> The problem when it comes to reparations is who owes somebody else a debt?  Again, I lost ancesters in a war that freed the slaves.  I had no ancesters who had any part in enslaving anybody.  So should I be held liable and be required to help pay reparations for people living now, almost 150 years after that war ended?  Or should black people be required to compensate me for what happened to my ancesters on their behalf?
> 
> Ascepias said if a person can prove he descended from slaves he should be compensated.  But by whom?
> 
> The black Africans who captured and sold people into slavery?
> The British slave traders?
> Those who bought or inherited the slaves in Mexico?  Canada?  The USA?  Elsewhere including black people who owned slaves?
> And should those black people who did not descend from slaves be required to pay reparations for those who did?
> 
> It all becomes quite absurd after awhile.  And I think is perpetuated by silly greedy people, both black and white, who just want others to pay whether deserved or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we are only talking about the US slavery, the answer would be the US government.
> 
> 1. for participating in the slave trade.
> 2. for continuing to enslave the children of the original slaves.
> 3. For benefitting to the point of becoming an economic power and not providing monetary compensation for the work of all slaves.
Click to expand...


The U.S. government did not do any of that, however.  The U.S. government in fact forbade any new slave states, but did not give itself the authority to require that the existing slave states free their slaves; otherwise there would be no USA as we know it and your ancestors might never have been freed at all.  It was also the U.S. government who decreed that the slaves would be freed.

But again, I lost ancesters in the war to save the union and end slavery.  If possibly your ancesters had not captured the slaves to sell into slavery in the first place, those ancesters would not have died young and that could have significantly changed my life.

Why shouldn't you have to pay me?


----------



## Godboy

^ I agree. I think we are owed something for the lives that were lost while freeing the slaves that were made slaves by Africans. Its funny, the Africans invented slavery, and they are the only people who still practice it today. Africa is an awful place, and its people are even worse.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well no, that's not what it says. It specifies that only immediate children, spouses and parents are included. An amendment in 1992 added non-asian spouses to the compensation list. Nothing anywhere about descendants. And there's also a cut off date. And out of 120,000 people interned, only 81,000 or so were compensated. $20K payout. No interest mentioned. The word "descendant" doesn't appear once. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible says that the sins of the fathers shall be visited upon the children even unto the fourth and fifth generations.  Interpretation:  what happens in previous generations can have very long term consequences..
> 
> The problem when it comes to reparations is who owes somebody else a debt?  Again, I lost ancesters in a war that freed the slaves.  I had no ancesters who had any part in enslaving anybody.  So should I be held liable and be required to help pay reparations for people living now, almost 150 years after that war ended?  Or should black people be required to compensate me for what happened to my ancesters on their behalf?
> 
> Ascepias said if a person can prove he descended from slaves he should be compensated.  But by whom?
> 
> The black Africans who captured and sold people into slavery?
> The British slave traders?
> Those who bought or inherited the slaves in Mexico?  Canada?  The USA?  Elsewhere including black people who owned slaves?
> And should those black people who did not descend from slaves be required to pay reparations for those who did?
> 
> It all becomes quite absurd after awhile.  And I think is perpetuated by silly greedy people, both black and white, who just want others to pay whether deserved or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we are only talking about the US slavery, the answer would be the US government.
> 
> 1. for participating in the slave trade.
> 2. for continuing to enslave the children of the original slaves.
> 3. For benefitting to the point of becoming an economic power and not providing monetary compensation for the work of all slaves.
Click to expand...


* For benefitting to the point of becoming an economic power *

You need to quantify this.
Show all your work.


----------



## Godboy

He doesn't show his work. He makes outlandish claims and hopes it will stick because he's a fucktard. Just watch, he won't even try.


----------



## Pop23

Godboy said:


> He doesn't show his work. He makes outlandish claims and hopes it will stick because he's a fucktard. Just watch, he won't even try.



You just insulted fucktards worldwide!

They demand reparations


----------



## Asclepias

Foxfyre said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible says that the sins of the fathers shall be visited upon the children even unto the fourth and fifth generations.  Interpretation:  what happens in previous generations can have very long term consequences..
> 
> The problem when it comes to reparations is who owes somebody else a debt?  Again, I lost ancesters in a war that freed the slaves.  I had no ancesters who had any part in enslaving anybody.  So should I be held liable and be required to help pay reparations for people living now, almost 150 years after that war ended?  Or should black people be required to compensate me for what happened to my ancesters on their behalf?
> 
> Ascepias said if a person can prove he descended from slaves he should be compensated.  But by whom?
> 
> The black Africans who captured and sold people into slavery?
> The British slave traders?
> Those who bought or inherited the slaves in Mexico?  Canada?  The USA?  Elsewhere including black people who owned slaves?
> And should those black people who did not descend from slaves be required to pay reparations for those who did?
> 
> It all becomes quite absurd after awhile.  And I think is perpetuated by silly greedy people, both black and white, who just want others to pay whether deserved or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we are only talking about the US slavery, the answer would be the US government.
> 
> 1. for participating in the slave trade.
> 2. for continuing to enslave the children of the original slaves.
> 3. For benefitting to the point of becoming an economic power and not providing monetary compensation for the work of all slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The U.S. government did not do any of that, however.  The U.S. government in fact forbade any new slave states, but did not give itself the authority to require that the existing slave states free their slaves; otherwise there would be no USA as we know it and your ancestors might never have been freed at all.  It was also the U.S. government who decreed that the slaves would be freed.
> 
> But again, I lost ancesters in the war to save the union and end slavery.  If possibly your ancesters had not captured the slaves to sell into slavery in the first place, those ancesters would not have died young and that could have significantly changed my life.
> 
> Why shouldn't you have to pay me?
Click to expand...


Yes they did do all of that. The made the 3/5ths clause in the constitution. They did not stop the existence of slavery at the first generation. The US rose to become an economic power due to the cotton trade. You should really read up on history. Its all there.  So what they decreed the slaves be freed? 3-4 generations later?

What about your ancestors dying in a war their government started?  Did any other war veterans get paid reparations?  Were your ancestors mercenaries or soldiers? Why would we pay you? Your ancestors fought to keep the union together, not free slaves.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible says that the sins of the fathers shall be visited upon the children even unto the fourth and fifth generations.  Interpretation:  what happens in previous generations can have very long term consequences..
> 
> The problem when it comes to reparations is who owes somebody else a debt?  Again, I lost ancesters in a war that freed the slaves.  I had no ancesters who had any part in enslaving anybody.  So should I be held liable and be required to help pay reparations for people living now, almost 150 years after that war ended?  Or should black people be required to compensate me for what happened to my ancesters on their behalf?
> 
> Ascepias said if a person can prove he descended from slaves he should be compensated.  But by whom?
> 
> The black Africans who captured and sold people into slavery?
> The British slave traders?
> Those who bought or inherited the slaves in Mexico?  Canada?  The USA?  Elsewhere including black people who owned slaves?
> And should those black people who did not descend from slaves be required to pay reparations for those who did?
> 
> It all becomes quite absurd after awhile.  And I think is perpetuated by silly greedy people, both black and white, who just want others to pay whether deserved or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we are only talking about the US slavery, the answer would be the US government.
> 
> 1. for participating in the slave trade.
> 2. for continuing to enslave the children of the original slaves.
> 3. For benefitting to the point of becoming an economic power and not providing monetary compensation for the work of all slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * For benefitting to the point of becoming an economic power *
> 
> You need to quantify this.
> Show all your work.
Click to expand...


Go read about King Cotton.  Please make sure you report back.  I want at least 2 pages double spaced. Got that?


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just read it. It clearly specifies that since the payment *is* being made there is a expiration date.  The question I asked you was if the payment *was not* paid out would a descendant be disallowed from claiming it?  The payment *was* made so no one can now come and make a claim. The ex-slaves reparations payments *were never made*. Therefore any reparations granted would go to descendents just like in the case of the Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> Well no, that's not what it says. It specifies that only immediate children, spouses and parents are included. An amendment in 1992 added non-asian spouses to the compensation list. Nothing anywhere about descendants. And there's also a cut off date. And out of 120,000 people interned, only 81,000 or so were compensated. $20K payout. No interest mentioned. The word "descendant" doesn't appear once. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you missed the news. It makes sense to say immediate children for the Japanese because it was paid immediately.  Reparations for Blacks would not say that.
> 
> For example
> 
> Senate Oks $2.1 Million For Rosewood Reparations - Sun Sentinel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The package includes $1.5 million to be divided among the 11 or so survivors of the massacre, $500,000 to compensate Rosewood families who were run out of town for the property they lost and $100,000 in college scholarships *for Rosewood descendants* and other minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Mainly survivors got most of the money. So all the slavery survivors could cash in!!!!!! lol.

The "descendants" got $100k to split amongst themselves for *school only*, maybe a couple of grand each.

Looks like you lose on this deal also.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> I clearly showed there is a precedent set by the Japanese.  Some of the Japanese that were paid reparations were descendents of the original people that were harmed.  Your refusal to digest and understand that is your problem and shows a clear lack of intelligence.


 
As a result of World War II internment Japanese - Americans were worse off. 

As a result of slavery African - Americans are better off.

As a result of the presence of blacks in  the United States, whites are worse off.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Go read about King Cotton.  Please make sure you report back.  I want at least 2 pages double spaced. Got that?


 
We have machines that pick cotton. We have machines that shine shoes. We don't need you people any more. We would be better off without you. 

You need us. You could not possibly maintain a modern economy without us.


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well no, that's not what it says. It specifies that only immediate children, spouses and parents are included. An amendment in 1992 added non-asian spouses to the compensation list. Nothing anywhere about descendants. And there's also a cut off date. And out of 120,000 people interned, only 81,000 or so were compensated. $20K payout. No interest mentioned. The word "descendant" doesn't appear once. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you missed the news. It makes sense to say immediate children for the Japanese because it was paid immediately.  Reparations for Blacks would not say that.
> 
> For example
> 
> Senate Oks $2.1 Million For Rosewood Reparations - Sun Sentinel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The package includes $1.5 million to be divided among the 11 or so survivors of the massacre, $500,000 to compensate Rosewood families who were run out of town for the property they lost and $100,000 in college scholarships *for Rosewood descendants* and other minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mainly survivors got most of the money. So all the slavery survivors could cash in!!!!!! lol.
> 
> The "descendants" got $100k to split amongst themselves for *school only*, maybe a couple of grand each.
> 
> Looks like you lose on this deal also.
Click to expand...


Your reading comprehension aside, (or maybe you were trying to pretend you forgot the point?) that is another example setting a precedent of descendents getting the reparations.  You may as well give up on the precedent angle.  Its there.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I clearly showed there is a precedent set by the Japanese.  Some of the Japanese that were paid reparations were descendents of the original people that were harmed.  Your refusal to digest and understand that is your problem and shows a clear lack of intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a result of World War II internment Japanese - Americans were worse off.
> 
> As a result of slavery African - Americans are better off.
> 
> As a result of the presence of blacks in  the United States, whites are worse off.
Click to expand...


As a result of inbreds like you - human kind is worse off.

As a result of Africans - Europeans were able to finally establish a country.

As a result of the presence of blacks in  the United States, racist white people like you are scared as hell.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go read about King Cotton.  Please make sure you report back.  I want at least 2 pages double spaced. Got that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have machines that pick cotton. We have machines that shine shoes. We don't need you people any more. We would be better off without you.
> 
> You need us. You could not possibly maintain a modern economy without us.
Click to expand...


We dont need you.  We were here long before you lost your ability to produce melanin and we will be here when your sunscreen ceases to work. Your type has brought nothing but destruction to the world. Without us you would not know what day it is or be able to type a sentence on this messageboard.  Without us you would not be able to do math. Without us you would have no concept of the trinity or one god.  Without us there is a great possibility your kind would still be eating each other in the caves of Europe.  I could go on and on but you probably get the point now. BTW the subject of the OP is reparations. No one cares or can do anything about the fact I am here causing you anxiety.


----------



## Foxfyre

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since we are only talking about the US slavery, the answer would be the US government.
> 
> 1. for participating in the slave trade.
> 2. for continuing to enslave the children of the original slaves.
> 3. For benefitting to the point of becoming an economic power and not providing monetary compensation for the work of all slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. government did not do any of that, however.  The U.S. government in fact forbade any new slave states, but did not give itself the authority to require that the existing slave states free their slaves; otherwise there would be no USA as we know it and your ancestors might never have been freed at all.  It was also the U.S. government who decreed that the slaves would be freed.
> 
> But again, I lost ancesters in the war to save the union and end slavery.  If possibly your ancesters had not captured the slaves to sell into slavery in the first place, those ancesters would not have died young and that could have significantly changed my life.
> 
> Why shouldn't you have to pay me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they did do all of that. The made the 3/5ths clause in the constitution. They did not stop the existence of slavery at the first generation. The US rose to become an economic power due to the cotton trade. You should really read up on history. Its all there.  So what they decreed the slaves be freed? 3-4 generations later?
> 
> What about your ancestors dying in a war their government started?  Did any other war veterans get paid reparations?  Were your ancestors mercenaries or soldiers? Why would we pay you? Your ancestors fought to keep the union together, not free slaves.
Click to expand...


The 3/5th clause was to establish a census.  It had zero to do with slavery.  If anybody was culpable in slavery being in America in the first place, it was the British who brought them here and allowed people to own slaves.  Why don't you run this past Parliament and see how it flies there?

And my goodness, after years with most folks on your side of the aisle insisting that the Civil War was all about slavery, now, that it is convenient, the Civil War was to preserve the union?  I wish ya'll would make up your mind.

But I see.  My ancesters who did what they could to end slavery, end segregation, end discrimination don't count and I am still liable.  But the black people, perhaps your ancesters, who sold black people into slavery in the first place aren't liable.  

Surely you see a problem with that logic.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go read about King Cotton.  Please make sure you report back.  I want at least 2 pages double spaced. Got that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have machines that pick cotton. We have machines that shine shoes. We don't need you people any more. We would be better off without you.
> 
> You need us. You could not possibly maintain a modern economy without us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont need you.  We were here long before you lost your ability to produce melanin and we will be here when your sunscreen ceases to work. Your type has brought nothing but destruction to the world. Without us you would not know what day it is or be able to type a sentence on this messageboard.  Without us you would not be able to do math. Without us you would have no concept of the trinity or one god.  Without us there is a great possibility your kind would still be eating each other in the caves of Europe.  I could go on and on but you probably get the point now. BTW the subject of the OP is reparations. No one cares or can do anything about the fact I am here causing you anxiety.
Click to expand...

It's very odd indeed that the greatest "civilization" according to you is also by far the world's most backward. I am sure you will come up with some regaling reasons.


----------



## Asclepias

Foxfyre said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. government did not do any of that, however.  The U.S. government in fact forbade any new slave states, but did not give itself the authority to require that the existing slave states free their slaves; otherwise there would be no USA as we know it and your ancestors might never have been freed at all.  It was also the U.S. government who decreed that the slaves would be freed.
> 
> But again, I lost ancesters in the war to save the union and end slavery.  If possibly your ancesters had not captured the slaves to sell into slavery in the first place, those ancesters would not have died young and that could have significantly changed my life.
> 
> Why shouldn't you have to pay me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did do all of that. The made the 3/5ths clause in the constitution. They did not stop the existence of slavery at the first generation. The US rose to become an economic power due to the cotton trade. You should really read up on history. Its all there.  So what they decreed the slaves be freed? 3-4 generations later?
> 
> What about your ancestors dying in a war their government started?  Did any other war veterans get paid reparations?  Were your ancestors mercenaries or soldiers? Why would we pay you? Your ancestors fought to keep the union together, not free slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 3/5th clause was to establish a census.  It had zero to do with slavery.  If anybody was culpable in slavery being in America in the first place, it was the British who brought them here and allowed people to own slaves.  Why don't you run this past Parliament and see how it flies there?
> 
> And my goodness, after years with most folks on your side of the aisle insisting that the Civil War was all about slavery, now, that it is convenient, the Civil War was to preserve the union?  I wish ya'll would make up your mind.
> 
> But I see.  My ancesters who did what they could to end slavery, end segregation, end discrimination don't count and I am still liable.  But the black people, perhaps your ancesters, who sold black people into slavery in the first place aren't liable.
> 
> Surely you see a problem with that logic.
Click to expand...


Were you laughing as you typed that or were you serious?  A census deals with whole human beings, not fractions. That one act solidified slavery as an institution and put the perception in many whites minds that Black people.....were not whole people. It was a rationale for slavery.  Bringing up Britain is a deflection just like bringing up Africa. Has nothing to do with continued slavery in the states.

Most folks on my side?  I dont know very many Blacks laboring under the illusion the Civil War was fought to free them. You can take a basic African American history course and figure that one out.

If your ancestors truly fought to end slavery and that was their primary motive they are to be commended.  Truth is however, I think that was a very rare scenario.  Again I ask were your ancestors mercenaries or soldiers?  No one gets paid "reparations" for fighting in a war. Thats their duty as citizens. Otherwise they are called cowards, traitors, and draft dodgers. If their has been an instance where American soldiers have been paid "reparations" by anyone but the government for fighting in a war please link to it as this is news to me.

The African nations that participated in the Maafa have made reparations available to Black Americans. Again that is a deflection on your part as the issue is about the US paying for its participation in the Maafa and subsequent years of enslavement of the descendents of the original slaves brought over here on slave ships like the "Desire", "Hope", and the "Jesus of Lübeck". Lets stay on track.  No I dont see a problem with my logic. I see a problem with yours.


----------



## Foxfyre

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did do all of that. The made the 3/5ths clause in the constitution. They did not stop the existence of slavery at the first generation. The US rose to become an economic power due to the cotton trade. You should really read up on history. Its all there.  So what they decreed the slaves be freed? 3-4 generations later?
> 
> What about your ancestors dying in a war their government started?  Did any other war veterans get paid reparations?  Were your ancestors mercenaries or soldiers? Why would we pay you? Your ancestors fought to keep the union together, not free slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3/5th clause was to establish a census.  It had zero to do with slavery.  If anybody was culpable in slavery being in America in the first place, it was the British who brought them here and allowed people to own slaves.  Why don't you run this past Parliament and see how it flies there?
> 
> And my goodness, after years with most folks on your side of the aisle insisting that the Civil War was all about slavery, now, that it is convenient, the Civil War was to preserve the union?  I wish ya'll would make up your mind.
> 
> But I see.  My ancesters who did what they could to end slavery, end segregation, end discrimination don't count and I am still liable.  But the black people, perhaps your ancesters, who sold black people into slavery in the first place aren't liable.
> 
> Surely you see a problem with that logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were you laughing as you typed that or were you serious?  A census deals with whole human beings, not fractions. That one act solidified slavery as an institution and put the perception in many whites minds that Black people.....were not whole people. It was a rationale for slavery.  Bringing up Britain is a deflection just like bringing up Africa. Has nothing to do with continued slavery in the states.
> 
> Most folks on my side?  I dont know very many Blacks laboring under the illusion the Civil War was fought to free them. You can take a basic African American history course and figure that one out.
> 
> If your ancestors truly fought to end slavery and that was their primary motive they are to be commended.  Truth is however, I think that was a very rare scenario.  Again I ask were your ancestors mercenaries or soldiers?  No one gets paid "reparations" for fighting in a war. Thats their duty as citizens. Otherwise they are called cowards, traitors, and draft dodgers. If their has been an instance where American soldiers have been paid "reparations" by anyone but the government for fighting in a war please link to it as this is news to me.
> 
> The African nations that participated in the Maafa have made reparations available to Black Americans. Again that is a deflection on your part as the issue is about the US paying for its participation in the Maafa and subsequent years of enslavement of the descendents of the original slaves brought over here on slave ships like the "Desire", "Hope", and the "Jesus of Lübeck". Lets stay on track.  No I dont see a problem with my logic. I see a problem with yours.
Click to expand...


There are none so blind (or irrationally fanatical) as those who will not see.  Most especially if there are profits to be made.  I'm sure you have credible citations for everything you have posted here (cough), but I'm afraid your logic (and memory) is lacking to those who are able to read and understand history and who are interested in seeing racism disappear into the history books rather than keep it alive and well for fun and profit.  

I will stand on my previous observations as valid in this discussion, and do wish you a great day.


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you missed the news. It makes sense to say immediate children for the Japanese because it was paid immediately.  Reparations for Blacks would not say that.
> 
> For example
> 
> Senate Oks $2.1 Million For Rosewood Reparations - Sun Sentinel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly survivors got most of the money. So all the slavery survivors could cash in!!!!!! lol.
> 
> The "descendants" got $100k to split amongst themselves for *school only*, maybe a couple of grand each.
> 
> Looks like you lose on this deal also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension aside, (or maybe you were trying to pretend you forgot the point?) that is another example setting a precedent of descendents getting the reparations.  You may as well give up on the precedent angle.  Its there.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but just because the word reparation was used sets no precedent for your particular situation. It's 2 totally different situations. The descendants in this case only got a few thou for schools, which sets no precedent for slavery descendants getting anything, except maybe a few thou for school, which the guvmint probably already gives blacks. Please try again.


----------



## protectionist

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



Maybe YOU  kidnapped them, enslaved them.  I did no such thing.  So if you think YOU did those things YOU go ahead and pay them.  I have no objection.

As for what HAS happened (for 50 years) during my lifetime, White people have been deprived of jobs, promotions, college admissions, college financial aid, etc by affirmative action.   Every white person who has been in the workforce for the past 50 years, should be paid reparations for that, to compensate for those damages (to be paid only by the supporters and pushers of the affirmative action)


----------



## Asclepias

Foxfyre said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 3/5th clause was to establish a census.  It had zero to do with slavery.  If anybody was culpable in slavery being in America in the first place, it was the British who brought them here and allowed people to own slaves.  Why don't you run this past Parliament and see how it flies there?
> 
> And my goodness, after years with most folks on your side of the aisle insisting that the Civil War was all about slavery, now, that it is convenient, the Civil War was to preserve the union?  I wish ya'll would make up your mind.
> 
> But I see.  My ancesters who did what they could to end slavery, end segregation, end discrimination don't count and I am still liable.  But the black people, perhaps your ancesters, who sold black people into slavery in the first place aren't liable.
> 
> Surely you see a problem with that logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you laughing as you typed that or were you serious?  A census deals with whole human beings, not fractions. That one act solidified slavery as an institution and put the perception in many whites minds that Black people.....were not whole people. It was a rationale for slavery.  Bringing up Britain is a deflection just like bringing up Africa. Has nothing to do with continued slavery in the states.
> 
> Most folks on my side?  I dont know very many Blacks laboring under the illusion the Civil War was fought to free them. You can take a basic African American history course and figure that one out.
> 
> If your ancestors truly fought to end slavery and that was their primary motive they are to be commended.  Truth is however, I think that was a very rare scenario.  Again I ask were your ancestors mercenaries or soldiers?  No one gets paid "reparations" for fighting in a war. Thats their duty as citizens. Otherwise they are called cowards, traitors, and draft dodgers. If their has been an instance where American soldiers have been paid "reparations" by anyone but the government for fighting in a war please link to it as this is news to me.
> 
> The African nations that participated in the Maafa have made reparations available to Black Americans. Again that is a deflection on your part as the issue is about the US paying for its participation in the Maafa and subsequent years of enslavement of the descendents of the original slaves brought over here on slave ships like the "Desire", "Hope", and the "Jesus of Lübeck". Lets stay on track.  No I dont see a problem with my logic. I see a problem with yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are none so blind (or irrationally fanatical) as those who will not see.  Most especially if there are profits to be made.  I'm sure you have credible citations for everything you have posted here (cough), but I'm afraid your logic (and memory) is lacking to those who are able to read and understand history and who are interested in seeing racism disappear into the history books rather than keep it alive and well for fun and profit.
> 
> I will stand on my previous observations as valid in this discussion, and do wish you a great day.
Click to expand...


I agree that there are none so blind (or irrationally fanatical) as those who will not see.  Most especially if there are profits to be made. That was the whole reason slavery existed.  People were blinded by profits instead of living by the tenets of the Declaration of Independence. Instead our country decided to not include Black people in this ideology so they could have a rationale to keep raking in the profits.  My memory nor logic is the issue here.  I too would love to see racism disappear into the history books. Problem is that my side is not the ones that brought it to the table. Until whites recognize and address this there will always be a bitterness as slavery is frantically dismissed as being worthy of reparations. The bitterness is even more pronounced when you see that there is no logical reason for it. As long as people like you and the others who think reparations are not owed feel that way your wishes will never come true in our lifetime.  You have a good day as well.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you laughing as you typed that or were you serious?  A census deals with whole human beings, not fractions. That one act solidified slavery as an institution and put the perception in many whites minds that Black people.....were not whole people. It was a rationale for slavery.  Bringing up Britain is a deflection just like bringing up Africa. Has nothing to do with continued slavery in the states.
> 
> Most folks on my side?  I dont know very many Blacks laboring under the illusion the Civil War was fought to free them. You can take a basic African American history course and figure that one out.
> 
> If your ancestors truly fought to end slavery and that was their primary motive they are to be commended.  Truth is however, I think that was a very rare scenario.  Again I ask were your ancestors mercenaries or soldiers?  No one gets paid "reparations" for fighting in a war. Thats their duty as citizens. Otherwise they are called cowards, traitors, and draft dodgers. If their has been an instance where American soldiers have been paid "reparations" by anyone but the government for fighting in a war please link to it as this is news to me.
> 
> The African nations that participated in the Maafa have made reparations available to Black Americans. Again that is a deflection on your part as the issue is about the US paying for its participation in the Maafa and subsequent years of enslavement of the descendents of the original slaves brought over here on slave ships like the "Desire", "Hope", and the "Jesus of Lübeck". Lets stay on track.  No I dont see a problem with my logic. I see a problem with yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are none so blind (or irrationally fanatical) as those who will not see.  Most especially if there are profits to be made.  I'm sure you have credible citations for everything you have posted here (cough), but I'm afraid your logic (and memory) is lacking to those who are able to read and understand history and who are interested in seeing racism disappear into the history books rather than keep it alive and well for fun and profit.
> 
> I will stand on my previous observations as valid in this discussion, and do wish you a great day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that there are none so blind (or irrationally fanatical) as those who will not see.  Most especially if there are profits to be made. That was the whole reason slavery existed.  People were blinded by profits instead of living by the tenets of the Declaration of Independence. Instead our country decided to not include Black people in this ideology so they could have a rationale to keep raking in the profits.  My memory nor logic is the issue here.  I too would love to see racism disappear into the history books. Problem is that my side is not the ones that brought it to the table. Until whites recognize and address this there will always be a bitterness as slavery is frantically dismissed as being worthy of reparations. The bitterness is even more pronounced when you see that there is no logical reason for it. As long as people like you and the others who think reparations are not owed feel that way your wishes will never come true in our lifetime.  You have a good day as well.
Click to expand...


Oh, but you most certainly have, and continue to bring racism to the table, in the form of affirmative action discrimination against millions of white workers.  And it is specifically YOU, the pusher and supporter of this racism which has brought billions$$ in damages to whites, who should pay reparations to those whites who RIGHT NOW are suffering those damages (while the blacks you mentioned never suffered slavery).

Lastly, if we are to pay any descendants of anyone who suffered in the distant past, perhaps we could send payments to the descendants of * civil war union soldiers *who lost arms and legs, amputated without painkillers, and those who died, fighting to free those slaves.
So you get a big You're welcome, as you thank them for that, and go to your local civil war cemetary and beg their souls forgiveness, for completely ignoring their massive sacrifices, done so you can be here now mouthing off as you are.  Bye now.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are none so blind (or irrationally fanatical) as those who will not see.  Most especially if there are profits to be made.  I'm sure you have credible citations for everything you have posted here (cough), but I'm afraid your logic (and memory) is lacking to those who are able to read and understand history and who are interested in seeing racism disappear into the history books rather than keep it alive and well for fun and profit.
> 
> I will stand on my previous observations as valid in this discussion, and do wish you a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that there are none so blind (or irrationally fanatical) as those who will not see.  Most especially if there are profits to be made. That was the whole reason slavery existed.  People were blinded by profits instead of living by the tenets of the Declaration of Independence. Instead our country decided to not include Black people in this ideology so they could have a rationale to keep raking in the profits.  My memory nor logic is the issue here.  I too would love to see racism disappear into the history books. Problem is that my side is not the ones that brought it to the table. Until whites recognize and address this there will always be a bitterness as slavery is frantically dismissed as being worthy of reparations. The bitterness is even more pronounced when you see that there is no logical reason for it. As long as people like you and the others who think reparations are not owed feel that way your wishes will never come true in our lifetime.  You have a good day as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, but you most certainly have, and continue to bring racism to the table, in the form of affirmative action discrimination against millions of white workers.  And it is specifically YOU, the pusher and supporter of this racism which has brought billions$$ in damages to whites, who should pay reparations to those whites who RIGHT NOW are suffering those damages (while the blacks you mentioned never suffered slavery).
> 
> Lastly, if we are to pay any descendants of anyone who suffered in the distant past, perhaps we could send payments to the descendants of * civil war union soldiers *who lost arms and legs, amputated without painkillers, and those who died, fighting to free those slaves.
> So you get a big You're welcome, as you thank them for that, and go to your local civil war cemetary and beg their souls forgiveness, for completely ignoring their massive sacrifices, done so you can be here now mouthing off as you are.  Bye now.
Click to expand...


Sorry but white people brought racism into the picture. Racism was used to justify slavery. Hence the retarded belief that whites were doing Africans a favor by enslaving them all in the name of racial superiority. We know the real reason was economics as history shows us. Your whining about affirmative action is pretty pathetic seeing as white women benefit from AA more than any other demographic. That is not a program specifically for Black people anyway so you bringing that into the conversation is a sad deflection of the OP.

You should really read some of my replies to FoxFyre. Union soldiers were doing as ordered by the government.  They were not mercenaries that were supposed to be paid by Black people to free them.  Where in the history of this country has reparations ever been paid to soldiers doing their duty?  As far as their sacrifice?  It is noted but not at the level you wish because we all know the North fought the war to maintain the Union and not to free slaves.  They certainly didnt fight it so i could "mouth off".  The only people that fought for my right to be uppity are the freedom fighters in the 60's.  I know you wish you could stop that legally or had the courage to do it physically but we all know those days are long gone. Dont we?


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that there are none so blind (or irrationally fanatical) as those who will not see.  Most especially if there are profits to be made. That was the whole reason slavery existed.  People were blinded by profits instead of living by the tenets of the Declaration of Independence. Instead our country decided to not include Black people in this ideology so they could have a rationale to keep raking in the profits.  My memory nor logic is the issue here.  I too would love to see racism disappear into the history books. Problem is that my side is not the ones that brought it to the table. Until whites recognize and address this there will always be a bitterness as slavery is frantically dismissed as being worthy of reparations. The bitterness is even more pronounced when you see that there is no logical reason for it. As long as people like you and the others who think reparations are not owed feel that way your wishes will never come true in our lifetime.  You have a good day as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you most certainly have, and continue to bring racism to the table, in the form of affirmative action discrimination against millions of white workers.  And it is specifically YOU, the pusher and supporter of this racism which has brought billions$$ in damages to whites, who should pay reparations to those whites who RIGHT NOW are suffering those damages (while the blacks you mentioned never suffered slavery).
> 
> Lastly, if we are to pay any descendants of anyone who suffered in the distant past, perhaps we could send payments to the descendants of * civil war union soldiers *who lost arms and legs, amputated without painkillers, and those who died, fighting to free those slaves.
> So you get a big You're welcome, as you thank them for that, and go to your local civil war cemetary and beg their souls forgiveness, for completely ignoring their massive sacrifices, done so you can be here now mouthing off as you are.  Bye now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but white people brought racism into the picture. Racism was used to justify slavery. Hence the retarded belief that whites were doing Africans a favor by enslaving them all in the name of racial superiority. We know the real reason was economics as history shows us. Your whining about affirmative action is pretty pathetic seeing as white women benefit from AA more than any other demographic. That is not a program specifically for Black people anyway so you bringing that into the conversation is a sad deflection of the OP.
> 
> You should really read some of my replies to FoxFyre. Union soldiers were doing as ordered by the government.  They were not mercenaries that were supposed to be paid by Black people to free them.  Where in the history of this country has reparations ever been paid to soldiers doing their duty?  As far as their sacrifice?  It is noted but not at the level you wish because we all know the North fought the war to maintain the Union and not to free slaves.  They certainly didn't fight it so I could "mouth off".  The only people that fought for my right to be uppity are the freedom fighters in the 60's.  I know you wish you could stop that legally or had the courage to do it physically but we all know those days are long gone. Dont we?
Click to expand...


The fact that you call any mention of your oppression of whites through AA, as "whining" shows that you are 100% guilty of perpetrating that malicious, discriminatory racism.  So as the racist that you are, you likewise deny the good that union soldiers did for you, and focus away from the fact that they freed the slaves with their lives and blood, and limbs, for which you, lacking an ounce of decency, are completely ungrateful for.

I've long ago showed that white women are not the biggest beneficiaries of affirmative action, that being a FALSE talking point employed by AA scoundrels. For every white woman gaining from AA, there are 10 whose husband, father, or son is harmed by it, harming them as well.

And who cares _"Where in the history of this country has reparations ever been paid to soldiers doing their duty?"_  Where in the history of this country has it ever been said what hasn't been done in the history of this country, can't be done ? Lots of good things are done that have never been done before.  And lots of very bad things are being done, that have been going on for 50 years (like affirmative action)


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since we are only talking about the US slavery, the answer would be the US government.
> 
> 1. for participating in the slave trade.
> 2. for continuing to enslave the children of the original slaves.
> 3. For benefitting to the point of becoming an economic power and not providing monetary compensation for the work of all slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. government did not do any of that, however.  The U.S. government in fact forbade any new slave states, but did not give itself the authority to require that the existing slave states free their slaves; otherwise there would be no USA as we know it and your ancestors might never have been freed at all.  It was also the U.S. government who decreed that the slaves would be freed.
> 
> But again, I lost ancesters in the war to save the union and end slavery.  If possibly your ancesters had not captured the slaves to sell into slavery in the first place, those ancesters would not have died young and that could have significantly changed my life.
> 
> Why shouldn't you have to pay me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they did do all of that. The made the 3/5ths clause in the constitution. They did not stop the existence of slavery at the first generation. The US rose to become an economic power due to the cotton trade. You should really read up on history. Its all there.  So what they decreed the slaves be freed? 3-4 generations later?
> 
> What about your ancestors dying in a war their government started?  Did any other war veterans get paid reparations?  Were your ancestors mercenaries or soldiers? Why would we pay you? Your ancestors fought to keep the union together, not free slaves.
Click to expand...


*The US rose to become an economic power due to the cotton trade.*

How much of current GDP can be traced to cotton picked by slaves, to the nearest $1 million?
Show all your work, then we can discuss the reparations the slaves should have received.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since we are only talking about the US slavery, the answer would be the US government.
> 
> 1. for participating in the slave trade.
> 2. for continuing to enslave the children of the original slaves.
> 3. For benefitting to the point of becoming an economic power and not providing monetary compensation for the work of all slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * For benefitting to the point of becoming an economic power *
> 
> You need to quantify this.
> Show all your work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go read about King Cotton.  Please make sure you report back.  I want at least 2 pages double spaced. Got that?
Click to expand...


Got it.
Right after you do the math, Sparky.


----------



## ozro

I am all for reperations, and for equal rights.
I am descended from jews....
I will be extremely reasonable and only demand the 5000 years of interest the Egyptions owe me....,.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you most certainly have, and continue to bring racism to the table, in the form of affirmative action discrimination against millions of white workers.  And it is specifically YOU, the pusher and supporter of this racism which has brought billions$$ in damages to whites, who should pay reparations to those whites who RIGHT NOW are suffering those damages (while the blacks you mentioned never suffered slavery).
> 
> Lastly, if we are to pay any descendants of anyone who suffered in the distant past, perhaps we could send payments to the descendants of * civil war union soldiers *who lost arms and legs, amputated without painkillers, and those who died, fighting to free those slaves.
> So you get a big You're welcome, as you thank them for that, and go to your local civil war cemetary and beg their souls forgiveness, for completely ignoring their massive sacrifices, done so you can be here now mouthing off as you are.  Bye now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but white people brought racism into the picture. Racism was used to justify slavery. Hence the retarded belief that whites were doing Africans a favor by enslaving them all in the name of racial superiority. We know the real reason was economics as history shows us. Your whining about affirmative action is pretty pathetic seeing as white women benefit from AA more than any other demographic. That is not a program specifically for Black people anyway so you bringing that into the conversation is a sad deflection of the OP.
> 
> You should really read some of my replies to FoxFyre. Union soldiers were doing as ordered by the government.  They were not mercenaries that were supposed to be paid by Black people to free them.  Where in the history of this country has reparations ever been paid to soldiers doing their duty?  As far as their sacrifice?  It is noted but not at the level you wish because we all know the North fought the war to maintain the Union and not to free slaves.  They certainly didn't fight it so I could "mouth off".  The only people that fought for my right to be uppity are the freedom fighters in the 60's.  I know you wish you could stop that legally or had the courage to do it physically but we all know those days are long gone. Dont we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that you call any mention of your oppression of whites through AA, as "whining" shows that you are 100% guilty of perpetrating that malicious, discriminatory racism.  So as the racist that you are, you likewise deny the good that union soldiers did for you, and focus away from the fact that they freed the slaves with their lives and blood, and limbs, for which you, lacking an ounce of decency, are completely ungrateful for.
> 
> I've long ago showed that white women are not the biggest beneficiaries of affirmative action, that being a FALSE talking point employed by AA scoundrels. For every white woman gaining from AA, there are 10 whose husband, father, or son is harmed by it, harming them as well.
> 
> And who cares _"Where in the history of this country has reparations ever been paid to soldiers doing their duty?"_  Where in the history of this country has it ever been said what hasn't been done in the history of this country, can't be done ? Lots of good things are done that have never been done before.  And lots of very bad things are being done, that have been going on for 50 years (like affirmative action)
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, I've never been able to use AA or I would eagerly tell you I did just to see your reaction. AA was instituted because white men have this thing that will not let them be equal. They have to feel superior and it must be caused by some deep seated inferiority complex.  Therefore they create systems where everyone is locked out of opportunity except them. AA was supposed to correct that but we now know it was just a rig up. White women take the money from those jobs back into the white mans household. Please stop whining because the spouse of a white man is making more money than he is.

Who did you show this to? It must have been a 2 year old. I'm a little more complicated than that.  I dont care about what white man is harmed by it. Black people were harmed by 400 years of white AA. Stop being lazy and educate yourself to the level where AA is not a factor like I did.  After you do that get a business and wean yourself off the rat race.

If you want to claim reparations for the descendants of Union soldiers be my guest.  However let them wait 150 years like Black people are doing presently.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. government did not do any of that, however.  The U.S. government in fact forbade any new slave states, but did not give itself the authority to require that the existing slave states free their slaves; otherwise there would be no USA as we know it and your ancestors might never have been freed at all.  It was also the U.S. government who decreed that the slaves would be freed.
> 
> But again, I lost ancesters in the war to save the union and end slavery.  If possibly your ancesters had not captured the slaves to sell into slavery in the first place, those ancesters would not have died young and that could have significantly changed my life.
> 
> Why shouldn't you have to pay me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did do all of that. The made the 3/5ths clause in the constitution. They did not stop the existence of slavery at the first generation. The US rose to become an economic power due to the cotton trade. You should really read up on history. Its all there.  So what they decreed the slaves be freed? 3-4 generations later?
> 
> What about your ancestors dying in a war their government started?  Did any other war veterans get paid reparations?  Were your ancestors mercenaries or soldiers? Why would we pay you? Your ancestors fought to keep the union together, not free slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The US rose to become an economic power due to the cotton trade.*
> 
> How much of current GDP can be traced to cotton picked by slaves, to the nearest $1 million?
> Show all your work, then we can discuss the reparations the slaves should have received.
Click to expand...


Go look it up like I told you to do about cotton.  Then take an economics class so you understand how money works.  Again I want the report double spaced, 2 pages at least.


----------



## Asclepias

ozro said:


> I am all for reperations, and for equal rights.
> I am descended from jews....
> I will be extremely reasonable and only demand the 5000 years of interest the Egyptions owe me....,.



First you would have to prove the Jews were white and they were in Egypt at all. I have a funny feeling you were duped by the guys that wrote the bible. Bet you believe the story that Moses passed himself off as a Black guy until he was grown and no one noticed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did do all of that. The made the 3/5ths clause in the constitution. They did not stop the existence of slavery at the first generation. The US rose to become an economic power due to the cotton trade. You should really read up on history. Its all there.  So what they decreed the slaves be freed? 3-4 generations later?
> 
> What about your ancestors dying in a war their government started?  Did any other war veterans get paid reparations?  Were your ancestors mercenaries or soldiers? Why would we pay you? Your ancestors fought to keep the union together, not free slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US rose to become an economic power due to the cotton trade.*
> 
> How much of current GDP can be traced to cotton picked by slaves, to the nearest $1 million?
> Show all your work, then we can discuss the reparations the slaves should have received.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go look it up like I told you to do about cotton.  Then take an economics class so you understand how money works.  Again I want the report double spaced, 2 pages at least.
Click to expand...


Any time you read anything about cotton that quantifies the impact slave picked cotton has on current GDP, please share.
Until then, you have no proof that low skilled slave labor made anyone a world power.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ****** Asclepias wants the white man's money because his business is going under due to him posting online all day. Add that to his low ****** IQ, he just can't compete in the marketplace.
> 
> Dumb porch monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want my ancestors money. The white man doesnt have anything I want that I cant get for myself. The beauty about my business is that i dont have to do much now. I can go away for a month and pull in more than I do working from home. Dont be mad I can post all day if I so desire.
Click to expand...

*
I want my ancestors money.*

How much? Show all your work.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but white people brought racism into the picture. Racism was used to justify slavery. Hence the retarded belief that whites were doing Africans a favor by enslaving them all in the name of racial superiority. We know the real reason was economics as history shows us. Your whining about affirmative action is pretty pathetic seeing as white women benefit from AA more than any other demographic. That is not a program specifically for Black people anyway so you bringing that into the conversation is a sad deflection of the OP.
> 
> You should really read some of my replies to FoxFyre. Union soldiers were doing as ordered by the government.  They were not mercenaries that were supposed to be paid by Black people to free them.  Where in the history of this country has reparations ever been paid to soldiers doing their duty?  As far as their sacrifice?  It is noted but not at the level you wish because we all know the North fought the war to maintain the Union and not to free slaves.  They certainly didn't fight it so I could "mouth off".  The only people that fought for my right to be uppity are the freedom fighters in the 60's.  I know you wish you could stop that legally or had the courage to do it physically but we all know those days are long gone. Dont we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you call any mention of your oppression of whites through AA, as "whining" shows that you are 100% guilty of perpetrating that malicious, discriminatory racism.  So as the racist that you are, you likewise deny the good that union soldiers did for you, and focus away from the fact that they freed the slaves with their lives and blood, and limbs, for which you, lacking an ounce of decency, are completely ungrateful for.
> 
> I've long ago showed that white women are not the biggest beneficiaries of affirmative action, that being a FALSE talking point employed by AA scoundrels. For every white woman gaining from AA, there are 10 whose husband, father, or son is harmed by it, harming them as well.
> 
> And who cares _"Where in the history of this country has reparations ever been paid to soldiers doing their duty?"_  Where in the history of this country has it ever been said what hasn't been done in the history of this country, can't be done ? Lots of good things are done that have never been done before.  And lots of very bad things are being done, that have been going on for 50 years (like affirmative action)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I've never been able to use AA or I would eagerly tell you I did just to see your reaction. AA was instituted because white men have this thing that will not let them be equal. They have to feel superior and it must be caused by some deep seated inferiority complex.  Therefore they create systems where everyone is locked out of opportunity except them. AA was supposed to correct that but we now know it was just a rig up. White women take the money from those jobs back into the white mans household. Please stop whining because the spouse of a white man is making more money than he is.
> 
> Who did you show this to? It must have been a 2 year old. I'm a little more complicated than that.  I dont care about what white man is harmed by it. Black people were harmed by 400 years of white AA. Stop being lazy and educate yourself to the level where AA is not a factor like I did.  After you do that get a business and wean yourself off the rat race.
> 
> If you want to claim reparations for the descendants of Union soldiers be my guest.  However let them wait 150 years like Black people are doing presently.
Click to expand...


Blacks aren't waiting one minute for reparations.  They've BEEN GETTING THEM for 50 years via Affirmative Action.  I've already stomped your white women line.  No need to get yourself stomped again.  

As for me, no, I'm retired, and living on Social Security and a VA pension.  And you might know that when I did educate myself to the level of a graduate school masters degree program, it was affirmative action (your reparations) that was my undoing. I also owned my own business for 12 years. Thanks for the hot tips though.  It's the thought that counts.

Speaking of "thought", I'd be remiss if I didn't add that all your anti-white racist talk is what gets young black boys all charged up with hate, so they sometimes wind up dead, riddled with bullets, like Jordan Davis and Trayvon Martin, both of whom shot off a lot of nasty, racist barbs at the guys who wound up killing them.  Guys who talk like you do, are a big part of the race problem in America, and much of what keeps poor blacks poor, and out of the American mainstream.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The US rose to become an economic power due to the cotton trade.*
> 
> How much of current GDP can be traced to cotton picked by slaves, to the nearest $1 million?
> Show all your work, then we can discuss the reparations the slaves should have received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go look it up like I told you to do about cotton.  Then take an economics class so you understand how money works.  Again I want the report double spaced, 2 pages at least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any time you read anything about cotton that quantifies the impact slave picked cotton has on current GDP, please share.
> Until then, you have no proof that low skilled slave labor made anyone a world power.
Click to expand...


You obviously did not follow my instructions. Its not sufficient to just read about the effect cotton had on the US rising to an economic power.  You also need to understand how our monetary system works.  When you gain that knowledge please present it to the board with an apology in regards to your ignorance of matters that require you look below the surface. I'll give you a hint.  A butterfly flaps its wings in Tokyo.... While world commerce may be a mystery to you because of your simplistic grasp of world events, others can be relied upon to teach you the errors of your ways.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> This ****** Asclepias wants the white man's money because his business is going under due to him posting online all day. Add that to his low ****** IQ, he just can't compete in the marketplace.
> 
> Dumb porch monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want my ancestors money. The white man doesnt have anything I want that I cant get for myself. The beauty about my business is that i dont have to do much now. I can go away for a month and pull in more than I do working from home. Dont be mad I can post all day if I so desire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> I want my ancestors money.*
> 
> How much? Show all your work.
Click to expand...


Where are you at in your acceptance of the facts?  Please explain each point.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you call any mention of your oppression of whites through AA, as "whining" shows that you are 100% guilty of perpetrating that malicious, discriminatory racism.  So as the racist that you are, you likewise deny the good that union soldiers did for you, and focus away from the fact that they freed the slaves with their lives and blood, and limbs, for which you, lacking an ounce of decency, are completely ungrateful for.
> 
> I've long ago showed that white women are not the biggest beneficiaries of affirmative action, that being a FALSE talking point employed by AA scoundrels. For every white woman gaining from AA, there are 10 whose husband, father, or son is harmed by it, harming them as well.
> 
> And who cares _"Where in the history of this country has reparations ever been paid to soldiers doing their duty?"_  Where in the history of this country has it ever been said what hasn't been done in the history of this country, can't be done ? Lots of good things are done that have never been done before.  And lots of very bad things are being done, that have been going on for 50 years (like affirmative action)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I've never been able to use AA or I would eagerly tell you I did just to see your reaction. AA was instituted because white men have this thing that will not let them be equal. They have to feel superior and it must be caused by some deep seated inferiority complex.  Therefore they create systems where everyone is locked out of opportunity except them. AA was supposed to correct that but we now know it was just a rig up. White women take the money from those jobs back into the white mans household. Please stop whining because the spouse of a white man is making more money than he is.
> 
> Who did you show this to? It must have been a 2 year old. I'm a little more complicated than that.  I dont care about what white man is harmed by it. Black people were harmed by 400 years of white AA. Stop being lazy and educate yourself to the level where AA is not a factor like I did.  After you do that get a business and wean yourself off the rat race.
> 
> If you want to claim reparations for the descendants of Union soldiers be my guest.  However let them wait 150 years like Black people are doing presently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks aren't waiting one minute for reparations.  They've BEEN GETTING THEM for 50 years via Affirmative Action.  I've already stomped your white women line.  No need to get yourself stomped again.
> 
> As for me, no, I'm retired, and living on Social Security and a VA pension.  And you might know that when I did educate myself to the level of a graduate school masters degree program, it was affirmative action (your reparations) that was my undoing. I also owned my own business for 12 years. Thanks for the hot tips though.  It's the thought that counts.
> 
> Speaking of "thought", I'd be remiss if I didn't add that all your anti-white racist talk is what gets young black boys all charged up with hate, so they sometimes wind up dead, riddled with bullets, like Jordan Davis and Trayvon Martin, both of whom shot off a lot of nasty, racist barbs at the guys who wound up killing them.  Guys who talk like you do, are a big part of the race problem in America, and much of what keeps poor blacks poor, and out of the American mainstream.
Click to expand...


Try as you might AA is not reparations for the simple fact that other ethnicities benefit from them. You may have imagined you stomped the fact of white women being the biggest benefactor of AA but then you frequently are delusional in your thinking.

I have to tell you I dont believe a word you say about what you have done because I vividly recall you saying you were a failure due to AA.  That tells me you did not educate yourself to a level where AA could not affect you.  It is hilarious to think you expect someone to believe you were educated but claim AA took you down. 

Guys that talk like me are frightening to you cave apes. This I understand.  The fact that a Black teenager can frighten a grown man enough for him to shoot a teenager only speaks to the cowardly nature of cave apes.  At least pick on a adult Black man.  I think the consequences of taking on a Black man in your age range is just to frightening a prospect so you guys do what you always do.  Wimp out instead of competing on an equal level.


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want my ancestors money. The white man doesnt have anything I want that I cant get for myself. The beauty about my business is that i dont have to do much now. I can go away for a month and pull in more than I do working from home. Dont be mad I can post all day if I so desire.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I want my ancestors money.*
> 
> How much? Show all your work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are you at in your acceptance of the facts?  Please explain each point.
Click to expand...


I already showed you that your facts are bullshit.


----------



## Connery

*Thread cleaned Infraction(s) issued

The Administration and the Moderation Team are serious in their efforts to have a civil discourse as it pertains to the OP and any further posts which violate Zone 2 rules will be viewed in a more serious manner where infractions will be administered on a case by case basis.

*


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I want my ancestors money.*
> 
> How much? Show all your work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you at in your acceptance of the facts?  Please explain each point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already showed you that your facts are bullshit.
Click to expand...

'
No you havent show anything disproving those facts other than you dont know what a fact consists of. Besides I was not talking to you. He can talk for himself or are you so frantic you have to speak for him?  You swung and missed on everything so far.  Please try again with a more thought out logical approach.  Your wild conjecture does not count as facts.


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly survivors got most of the money. So all the slavery survivors could cash in!!!!!! lol.
> 
> The "descendants" got $100k to split amongst themselves for *school only*, maybe a couple of grand each.
> 
> Looks like you lose on this deal also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension aside, (or maybe you were trying to pretend you forgot the point?) that is another example setting a precedent of descendents getting the reparations.  You may as well give up on the precedent angle.  Its there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but just because the word reparation was used sets no precedent for your particular situation. It's 2 totally different situations. The descendants in this case only got a few thou for schools, which sets no precedent for slavery descendants getting anything, except maybe a few thou for school, which the guvmint probably already gives blacks. Please try again.
Click to expand...


Yeah it actually does. Do you know what precedent means?



> an earlier event or action that is* regarded as an example or guide to be considered in subsequent similar circumstances*.



In the event reparations are paid. We have these earlier examples of descendants being paid when the original harmed party has passed.  This is done because people that use common sense understand the principle of legacy.  What does legacy mean?



> something (*such as property or money*) that is received from someone who has died



Since my ancestors never received reparations then they were unable to pass any property purchased with those funds or those funds saved on to me.  Again it is important to note that what the facts are is that the money was never paid.  Any wild conjecture as to what would have been done with the money is speculative and not part of this debate.  Any silly posts regarding that speculation is an admission that you have nothing at all with which to argue the facts.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I've never been able to use AA or I would eagerly tell you I did just to see your reaction. AA was instituted because white men have this thing that will not let them be equal. They have to feel superior and it must be caused by some deep seated inferiority complex.  Therefore they create systems where everyone is locked out of opportunity except them. AA was supposed to correct that but we now know it was just a rig up. White women take the money from those jobs back into the white mans household. Please stop whining because the spouse of a white man is making more money than he is.
> 
> Who did you show this to? It must have been a 2 year old. I'm a little more complicated than that.  I dont care about what white man is harmed by it. Black people were harmed by 400 years of white AA. Stop being lazy and educate yourself to the level where AA is not a factor like I did.  After you do that get a business and wean yourself off the rat race.
> 
> If you want to claim reparations for the descendants of Union soldiers be my guest.  However let them wait 150 years like Black people are doing presently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks aren't waiting one minute for reparations.  They've BEEN GETTING THEM for 50 years via Affirmative Action.  I've already stomped your white women line.  No need to get yourself stomped again.
> 
> As for me, no, I'm retired, and living on Social Security and a VA pension.  And you might know that when I did educate myself to the level of a graduate school masters degree program, it was affirmative action (your reparations) that was my undoing. I also owned my own business for 12 years. Thanks for the hot tips though.  It's the thought that counts.
> 
> Speaking of "thought", I'd be remiss if I didn't add that all your anti-white racist talk is what gets young black boys all charged up with hate, so they sometimes wind up dead, riddled with bullets, like Jordan Davis and Trayvon Martin, both of whom shot off a lot of nasty, racist barbs at the guys who wound up killing them.  Guys who talk like you do, are a big part of the race problem in America, and much of what keeps poor blacks poor, and out of the American mainstream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try as you might AA is not reparations for the simple fact that other ethnicities benefit from them. You may have imagined you stomped the fact of white women being the biggest benefactor of AA but then you frequently are delusional in your thinking.
> 
> I have to tell you I dont believe a word you say about what you have done because I vividly recall you saying you were a failure due to AA.  That tells me you did not educate yourself to a level where AA could not affect you.  It is hilarious to think you expect someone to believe you were educated but claim AA took you down.
> 
> Guys that talk like me are frightening to you cave apes. This I understand.  The fact that a Black teenager can frighten a grown man enough for him to shoot a teenager only speaks to the cowardly nature of cave apes.  At least pick on a adult Black man.  I think the consequences of taking on a Black man in your age range is just to frightening a prospect so you guys do what you always do.  Wimp out instead of competing on an equal level.
Click to expand...


This pile of unintelligible idiocy is so wacked out, it's almost impossible to understand.  I guess that's what happens to a person's mind when they are steeped in race hatred for all their life.  Everything I said in the post you quoted, still stands 100%.

As for all your tough black guy, weak white guy talk, just watch MMA/UFC once in a while, and see all the white guys handing black guys their ass, which is just what they'd do to you right now, if you talked like this to them in person.  As for your dumb "cave apes" phrase, you think is so cool, I shot that down long ago with a list of dozens of white people who created the great things of our modern technological world, while blacks were busy throwing spears at monkeys, and trying to catch fish with their bare hands, having never heard of a fishing reel.  And don't try to lay that imbecile Egyptian trip on us again either.  The only blacks in ancient Egypt were slaves/laborers.
And I never said I was a failure.  You (STUPIDLY) said that.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension aside, (or maybe you were trying to pretend you forgot the point?) that is another example setting a precedent of descendents getting the reparations.  You may as well give up on the precedent angle.  Its there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but just because the word reparation was used sets no precedent for your particular situation. It's 2 totally different situations. The descendants in this case only got a few thou for schools, which sets no precedent for slavery descendants getting anything, except maybe a few thou for school, which the guvmint probably already gives blacks. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it actually does. Do you know what precedent means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an earlier event or action that is* regarded as an example or guide to be considered in subsequent similar circumstances*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the event reparations are paid. We have these earlier examples of descendants being paid when the original harmed party has passed.  This is done because people that use common sense understand the principle of legacy.  What does legacy mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something (*such as property or money*) that is received from someone who has died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since my ancestors never received reparations then they were unable to pass any property purchased with those funds or those funds saved on to me.  Again it is important to note that what the facts are is that the money was never paid.  Any wild conjecture as to what would have been done with the money is speculative and not part of this debate.  Any silly posts regarding that speculation is an admission that you have nothing at all with which to argue the facts.
Click to expand...


The only reparations to be paid are those to be paid to white workers, for 50 years of racial discrimination against them by racist pushers of affirmative action.  American taxpayers at large should not pay for it though. It should only be paid by those racist pushers (and they could start with YOU)


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go look it up like I told you to do about cotton.  Then take an economics class so you understand how money works.  Again I want the report double spaced, 2 pages at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any time you read anything about cotton that quantifies the impact slave picked cotton has on current GDP, please share.
> Until then, you have no proof that low skilled slave labor made anyone a world power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously did not follow my instructions. Its not sufficient to just read about the effect cotton had on the US rising to an economic power.  You also need to understand how our monetary system works.  When you gain that knowledge please present it to the board with an apology in regards to your ignorance of matters that require you look below the surface. I'll give you a hint.  A butterfly flaps its wings in Tokyo.... While world commerce may be a mystery to you because of your simplistic grasp of world events, others can be relied upon to teach you the errors of your ways.
Click to expand...


I apologize, for indulging your ignorance.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want my ancestors money. The white man doesnt have anything I want that I cant get for myself. The beauty about my business is that i dont have to do much now. I can go away for a month and pull in more than I do working from home. Dont be mad I can post all day if I so desire.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I want my ancestors money.*
> 
> How much? Show all your work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are you at in your acceptance of the facts?  Please explain each point.
Click to expand...


I'm still at the "mocking your premise while waiting for you to supply real numbers" stage.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I've never been able to use AA or I would eagerly tell you I did just to see your reaction. AA was instituted because white men have this thing that will not let them be equal. They have to feel superior and it must be caused by some deep seated inferiority complex.  Therefore they create systems where everyone is locked out of opportunity except them. AA was supposed to correct that but we now know it was just a rig up. White women take the money from those jobs back into the white mans household. Please stop whining because the spouse of a white man is making more money than he is.
> 
> Who did you show this to? It must have been a 2 year old. I'm a little more complicated than that.  I dont care about what white man is harmed by it. Black people were harmed by 400 years of white AA. Stop being lazy and educate yourself to the level where AA is not a factor like I did.  After you do that get a business and wean yourself off the rat race.
> 
> If you want to claim reparations for the descendants of Union soldiers be my guest.  However let them wait 150 years like Black people are doing presently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks aren't waiting one minute for reparations.  They've BEEN GETTING THEM for 50 years via Affirmative Action.  I've already stomped your white women line.  No need to get yourself stomped again.
> 
> As for me, no, I'm retired, and living on Social Security and a VA pension.  And you might know that when I did educate myself to the level of a graduate school masters degree program, it was affirmative action (your reparations) that was my undoing. I also owned my own business for 12 years. Thanks for the hot tips though.  It's the thought that counts.
> 
> Speaking of "thought", I'd be remiss if I didn't add that all your anti-white racist talk is what gets young black boys all charged up with hate, so they sometimes wind up dead, riddled with bullets, like Jordan Davis and Trayvon Martin, both of whom shot off a lot of nasty, racist barbs at the guys who wound up killing them.  Guys who talk like you do, are a big part of the race problem in America, and much of what keeps poor blacks poor, and out of the American mainstream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try as you might AA is not reparations for the simple fact that other ethnicities benefit from them. You may have imagined you stomped the fact of white women being the biggest benefactor of AA but then you frequently are delusional in your thinking.
> 
> I have to tell you I dont believe a word you say about what you have done because I vividly recall you saying you were a failure due to AA.  That tells me you did not educate yourself to a level where AA could not affect you.  It is hilarious to think you expect someone to believe you were educated but claim AA took you down.
> 
> Guys that talk like me are frightening to you cave apes. This I understand.  The fact that a Black teenager can frighten a grown man enough for him to shoot a teenager only speaks to the cowardly nature of cave apes.  At least pick on a adult Black man.  I think the consequences of taking on a Black man in your age range is just to frightening a prospect so you guys do what you always do.  Wimp out instead of competing on an equal level.
Click to expand...


There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps and start thinking about robbery. Then look around and see somebody white and feel relieved.... After all we have been through. Just to think we can't walk down our own streets, how humiliating.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but you most certainly have, and continue to bring racism to the table, in the form of affirmative action discrimination against millions of white workers.  And it is specifically YOU, the pusher and supporter of this racism which has brought billions$$ in damages to whites, who should pay reparations to those whites who RIGHT NOW are suffering those damages (while the blacks you mentioned never suffered slavery).
> 
> Lastly, if we are to pay any descendants of anyone who suffered in the distant past, perhaps we could send payments to the descendants of * civil war union soldiers *who lost arms and legs, amputated without painkillers, and those who died, fighting to free those slaves.
> So you get a big You're welcome, as you thank them for that, and go to your local civil war cemetary and beg their souls forgiveness, for completely ignoring their massive sacrifices, done so you can be here now mouthing off as you are.  Bye now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but white people brought racism into the picture. Racism was used to justify slavery. Hence the retarded belief that whites were doing Africans a favor by enslaving them all in the name of racial superiority. We know the real reason was economics as history shows us. Your whining about affirmative action is pretty pathetic seeing as white women benefit from AA more than any other demographic. That is not a program specifically for Black people anyway so you bringing that into the conversation is a sad deflection of the OP.
> 
> You should really read some of my replies to FoxFyre. Union soldiers were doing as ordered by the government.  They were not mercenaries that were supposed to be paid by Black people to free them.  Where in the history of this country has reparations ever been paid to soldiers doing their duty?  As far as their sacrifice?  It is noted but not at the level you wish because we all know the North fought the war to maintain the Union and not to free slaves.  They certainly didn't fight it so I could "mouth off".  The only people that fought for my right to be uppity are the freedom fighters in the 60's.  I know you wish you could stop that legally or had the courage to do it physically but we all know those days are long gone. Dont we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've long ago showed that white women are not the biggest beneficiaries of affirmative action, that being a FALSE talking point employed by AA scoundrels. For every white woman gaining from AA, there are 10 whose husband, father, or son is harmed by it, harming them as well.
> 
> )
Click to expand...


You never proved any such thing. What you have is an opinion.


----------



## DriftingSand

The best value to be gained from the historical past (regardless of the era or the specific circumstances) is knowledge. Much can be learned from past mistakes.  Knowledge and growth trump temporal or material things.  

The USA is nearly bankrupt as it is and can't afford to siphon any more cash from the already fragile tax base.  All of America (including blacks) will be harmed if America's economy finally implodes.  Sometimes we all need to be happy that we have what we have and we all need to stop finding ways to gain at the expense of others.  I've been wronged before but I let it go and moved on with my life.  Dwelling on past wrongs is more harmful to me that it is anyone else.  Just learn, grow, and try to be the best we can be.


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension aside, (or maybe you were trying to pretend you forgot the point?) that is another example setting a precedent of descendents getting the reparations.  You may as well give up on the precedent angle.  Its there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but just because the word reparation was used sets no precedent for your particular situation. It's 2 totally different situations. The descendants in this case only got a few thou for schools, which sets no precedent for slavery descendants getting anything, except maybe a few thou for school, which the guvmint probably already gives blacks. Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah it actually does. Do you know what precedent means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an earlier event or action that is* regarded as an example or guide to be considered in subsequent similar circumstances*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the event reparations are paid. We have these earlier examples of descendants being paid when the original harmed party has passed.  This is done because people that use common sense understand the principle of legacy.  What does legacy mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something (*such as property or money*) that is received from someone who has died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since my ancestors never received reparations then they were unable to pass any property purchased with those funds or those funds saved on to me.  Again it is important to note that what the facts are is that the money was never paid.  Any wild conjecture as to what would have been done with the money is speculative and not part of this debate.  Any silly posts regarding that speculation is an admission that you have nothing at all with which to argue the facts.
Click to expand...

Your ancestors never even asked for reparations, so why should you? But anyways, so where is this reparations case at, is it coming along? I've not heard anything about this.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn!  One of you buffoons finally caught me. You retards are stupid.  I got you so riled up
> your dumb cave ape asses couldn't even think straight for pages and pages. Nice playing with you guys. Try and think before getting emotional next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AssClap gets smoked having made a simply stupid statement predicated on his boundless supply of misinformation.
> 
> And what does the pussy do?
> 
> Rather than own it or even own up to it, the bitch tries (in a particularly transparent way) to turn HIS massive fuck-up around on the one who exposed his ignorance.
> 
> AssClap is very emotionally invested in his clearly unsupportable position.  ["Reparations!"   ]
> 
> Poor deluded loser asshole cock-smoking pussy that he is.  He is presently in full meltdown mode.
> 
> 
> 
> It remains pretty funny to observe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This must have been particularly galling for you weird named guy.  That statement was up for grabs and your dumb ass never saw it. Cursing as hard as you can at me only highlights your frustration.
Click to expand...


^ AssClap's is not just in full melt down mode, but he is now evincing a high degree of delusional thought. 



It's funny how one word can set him off so badly but make me literally laugh out loud:

"Reparations."


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who asked to experience it?  That suggestion came from you.  I'm not complaining about anything. Me pointing out the merits of reparations bothers you. I get it. Dont call it complaining though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you haven't pointed out the merits of paying people who not only didn't suffer, but who actually benefitted from their ancestors having been brought over here. You just constantly whine about some fictitious number you want to be paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I did.  I clearly showed there is a precedent set by the Japanese.  Some of the Japanese that were paid reparations were descendents of the original people that were harmed.  Your refusal to digest and understand that is your problem and shows a clear lack of intelligence.
Click to expand...


No no, AssClap.  You cited a case "as" precedent even though, upon inspection, it has no effective value as precedent.

You shouldn't imagine that your weak-ass sophistry has any hint of persuasive power.  It doesn't.

Reparations.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> AssClap gets smoked having made a simply stupid statement predicated on his boundless supply of misinformation.
> 
> And what does the pussy do?
> 
> Rather than own it or even own up to it, the bitch tries (in a particularly transparent way) to turn HIS massive fuck-up around on the one who exposed his ignorance.
> 
> AssClap is very emotionally invested in his clearly unsupportable position.  ["Reparations!"   ]
> 
> Poor deluded loser asshole cock-smoking pussy that he is.  He is presently in full meltdown mode.
> 
> 
> 
> It remains pretty funny to observe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hes such a fucktard, and he doesn't even have the courage to admit his mistake. Asclepias is pathetic, ignorant and weak. Hes a pitiful excuse for a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont be mad your dumbass didnt catch it and toddpatriot did.  You fools were in such a tizzy over reparations you couldnt even think straight.
Click to expand...


^ AssClap still is stubbornly unable to just simply  admit his own obvious and rather ignorant mistake.  It's ok, though.  Everyone else sees through the transparent effort he offers.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



 I'll take responsibility for slavery if I can also take responsibility for freeing the slaves.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

The ancestors of the present day American Indians had the land on which they lived more or less taken from them.

There is a claim, therefore, to return the continent to the folks who were here prior to the arrival of those from Europe.

It's a form of reparations.  "We took it.  You are entitled to have it back.  Here take it.  We'll be leaving, now."

Granted, it aint never gonna happen.  But if it did, it would qualify as reparations.

Sadly for the progeny of those prior generations of American Indians, the application for "reparations"  is time-barred.


----------



## protectionist

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks aren't waiting one minute for reparations.  They've BEEN GETTING THEM for 50 years via Affirmative Action.  I've already stomped your white women line.  No need to get yourself stomped again.
> 
> As for me, no, I'm retired, and living on Social Security and a VA pension.  And you might know that when I did educate myself to the level of a graduate school masters degree program, it was affirmative action (your reparations) that was my undoing. I also owned my own business for 12 years. Thanks for the hot tips though.  It's the thought that counts.
> 
> Speaking of "thought", I'd be remiss if I didn't add that all your anti-white racist talk is what gets young black boys all charged up with hate, so they sometimes wind up dead, riddled with bullets, like Jordan Davis and Trayvon Martin, both of whom shot off a lot of nasty, racist barbs at the guys who wound up killing them.  Guys who talk like you do, are a big part of the race problem in America, and much of what keeps poor blacks poor, and out of the American mainstream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try as you might AA is not reparations for the simple fact that other ethnicities benefit from them. You may have imagined you stomped the fact of white women being the biggest benefactor of AA but then you frequently are delusional in your thinking.
> 
> I have to tell you I dont believe a word you say about what you have done because I vividly recall you saying you were a failure due to AA.  That tells me you did not educate yourself to a level where AA could not affect you.  It is hilarious to think you expect someone to believe you were educated but claim AA took you down.
> 
> Guys that talk like me are frightening to you cave apes. This I understand.  The fact that a Black teenager can frighten a grown man enough for him to shoot a teenager only speaks to the cowardly nature of cave apes.  At least pick on a adult Black man.  I think the consequences of taking on a Black man in your age range is just to frightening a prospect so you guys do what you always do.  Wimp out instead of competing on an equal level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps and start thinking about robbery. Then look around and see somebody white and feel relieved.... After all we have been through. Just to think we can't walk down our own streets, how humiliating.
Click to expand...


Sure you can.  Just get a CCW permit, and a nice little Keltec .32 or .380, with a full clip of hollow points, and if the trashbags come at you, BANG!, they're dead.  No problem.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but white people brought racism into the picture. Racism was used to justify slavery. Hence the retarded belief that whites were doing Africans a favor by enslaving them all in the name of racial superiority. We know the real reason was economics as history shows us. Your whining about affirmative action is pretty pathetic seeing as white women benefit from AA more than any other demographic. That is not a program specifically for Black people anyway so you bringing that into the conversation is a sad deflection of the OP.
> 
> You should really read some of my replies to FoxFyre. Union soldiers were doing as ordered by the government.  They were not mercenaries that were supposed to be paid by Black people to free them.  Where in the history of this country has reparations ever been paid to soldiers doing their duty?  As far as their sacrifice?  It is noted but not at the level you wish because we all know the North fought the war to maintain the Union and not to free slaves.  They certainly didn't fight it so I could "mouth off".  The only people that fought for my right to be uppity are the freedom fighters in the 60's.  I know you wish you could stop that legally or had the courage to do it physically but we all know those days are long gone. Dont we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've long ago showed that white women are not the biggest beneficiaries of affirmative action, that being a FALSE talking point employed by AA scoundrels. For every white woman gaining from AA, there are 10 whose husband, father, or son is harmed by it, harming them as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never proved any such thing. What you have is an opinion.
Click to expand...


  Not really.  Since ALL white workers are up against AA, and the overwhelming majority are men, it's about impossible to say that there aren't many more white women (wives, daughters, mothers, sisters) harmed by AA than are helped by it.  This is the critical point, not the exact ratio numbers.


----------



## CMike

When holocaust survivors got money from Germany they had to prove actual damages. It certainly doesn't exist for an entire race.

Since there is no one alive that has been a slave in America legally, then no one can show damage because of slavery.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks aren't waiting one minute for reparations.  They've BEEN GETTING THEM for 50 years via Affirmative Action.  I've already stomped your white women line.  No need to get yourself stomped again.
> 
> As for me, no, I'm retired, and living on Social Security and a VA pension.  And you might know that when I did educate myself to the level of a graduate school masters degree program, it was affirmative action (your reparations) that was my undoing. I also owned my own business for 12 years. Thanks for the hot tips though.  It's the thought that counts.
> 
> Speaking of "thought", I'd be remiss if I didn't add that all your anti-white racist talk is what gets young black boys all charged up with hate, so they sometimes wind up dead, riddled with bullets, like Jordan Davis and Trayvon Martin, both of whom shot off a lot of nasty, racist barbs at the guys who wound up killing them.  Guys who talk like you do, are a big part of the race problem in America, and much of what keeps poor blacks poor, and out of the American mainstream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try as you might AA is not reparations for the simple fact that other ethnicities benefit from them. You may have imagined you stomped the fact of white women being the biggest benefactor of AA but then you frequently are delusional in your thinking.
> 
> I have to tell you I dont believe a word you say about what you have done because I vividly recall you saying you were a failure due to AA.  That tells me you did not educate yourself to a level where AA could not affect you.  It is hilarious to think you expect someone to believe you were educated but claim AA took you down.
> 
> Guys that talk like me are frightening to you cave apes. This I understand.  The fact that a Black teenager can frighten a grown man enough for him to shoot a teenager only speaks to the cowardly nature of cave apes.  At least pick on a adult Black man.  I think the consequences of taking on a Black man in your age range is just to frightening a prospect so you guys do what you always do.  Wimp out instead of competing on an equal level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This pile of unintelligible idiocy is so wacked out, it's almost impossible to understand.  I guess that's what happens to a person's mind when they are steeped in race hatred for all their life.  Everything I said in the post you quoted, still stands 100%.
> 
> As for all your tough black guy, weak white guy talk, just watch MMA/UFC once in a while, and see all the white guys handing black guys their ass, which is just what they'd do to you right now, if you talked like this to them in person.  As for your dumb "cave apes" phrase, you think is so cool, I shot that down long ago with a list of dozens of white people who created the great things of our modern technological world, while blacks were busy throwing spears at monkeys, and trying to catch fish with their bare hands, having never heard of a fishing reel.  And don't try to lay that imbecile Egyptian trip on us again either.  The only blacks in ancient Egypt were slaves/laborers.
> And I never said I was a failure.  You (STUPIDLY) said that.
Click to expand...


You are beginning to implode. Get yourself together.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I want my ancestors money.*
> 
> How much? Show all your work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you at in your acceptance of the facts?  Please explain each point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still at the "mocking your premise while waiting for you to supply real numbers" stage.
Click to expand...


If you are mocking instead of debating that explains why you havent come with anything solid. You should try harder debating the points instead of mocking them.  Mocking them only tells me the facts are incontrovertible.  You have to have something better to offer if you want me to waste time giving you numbers. Get with the program or you will be ignored.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> The best value to be gained from the historical past (regardless of the era or the specific circumstances) is knowledge. Much can be learned from past mistakes.  Knowledge and growth trump temporal or material things.
> 
> The USA is nearly bankrupt as it is and can't afford to siphon any more cash from the already fragile tax base.  All of America (including blacks) will be harmed if America's economy finally implodes.  Sometimes we all need to be happy that we have what we have and we all need to stop finding ways to gain at the expense of others.  I've been wronged before but I let it go and moved on with my life.  Dwelling on past wrongs is more harmful to me that it is anyone else.  Just learn, grow, and try to be the best we can be.



Thats not really true if you understand how our monetary system works.  Where do you think the money comes from to finance wars? They print it with nothing to back it. Then they use taxes to cover it. If they can finance wars they can finance reparations. I dont buy that it will hurt anyone anymore than paying for a war will.

I'm not dwelling on past wrongs. I am debating the OP. I would not be successful if I dwelt on past wrongs.  To me that line of thinking doesn't make sense if someone owes you money. Every company with unpaid bills tries to collect that money. I as a Black person I will never be duped by the "let it go" ruse. While I will not dwell on it, the existence of that unpaid debt will always leave a nasty feeling in my consciousness.  I suspect most Black people feel the same.


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but just because the word reparation was used sets no precedent for your particular situation. It's 2 totally different situations. The descendants in this case only got a few thou for schools, which sets no precedent for slavery descendants getting anything, except maybe a few thou for school, which the guvmint probably already gives blacks. Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it actually does. Do you know what precedent means?
> 
> 
> 
> In the event reparations are paid. We have these earlier examples of descendants being paid when the original harmed party has passed.  This is done because people that use common sense understand the principle of legacy.  What does legacy mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something (*such as property or money*) that is received from someone who has died
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since my ancestors never received reparations then they were unable to pass any property purchased with those funds or those funds saved on to me.  Again it is important to note that what the facts are is that the money was never paid.  Any wild conjecture as to what would have been done with the money is speculative and not part of this debate.  Any silly posts regarding that speculation is an admission that you have nothing at all with which to argue the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ancestors never even asked for reparations, so why should you? But anyways, so where is this reparations case at, is it coming along? I've not heard anything about this.
Click to expand...



Who told you that whopper and why did you believe them?  The case is still in its infancy. No one has been able to get past the first facts nor the precedent already set.  You guys need to hire someone that can debate my facts and not try to divert the issue to something else.


----------



## Asclepias

CMike said:


> When holocaust survivors got money from Germany they had to prove actual damages. It certainly doesn't exist for an entire race.
> 
> Since there is no one alive that has been a slave in America legally, then no one can show damage because of slavery.



But they can.  Just because you say they cant doesnt make it true. Holocaust survivors had to prove they were damaged just like anyone else would. Black people would have to prove they were descended from people that were enslaved. Same thing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you at in your acceptance of the facts?  Please explain each point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still at the "mocking your premise while waiting for you to supply real numbers" stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are mocking instead of debating that explains why you havent come with anything solid. You should try harder debating the points instead of mocking them.  Mocking them only tells me the facts are incontrovertible.  You have to have something better to offer if you want me to waste time giving you numbers. Get with the program or you will be ignored.
Click to expand...


Yes, still mocking your premise.

If you ever come up with your numbers, I'll be happy to debate them.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still at the "mocking your premise while waiting for you to supply real numbers" stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are mocking instead of debating that explains why you havent come with anything solid. You should try harder debating the points instead of mocking them.  Mocking them only tells me the facts are incontrovertible.  You have to have something better to offer if you want me to waste time giving you numbers. Get with the program or you will be ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, still mocking your premise.
> 
> If you ever come up with your numbers, I'll be happy to debate them.
Click to expand...


You first have to debate and or agree with the merits. I've already instructed you on how this will go.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are mocking instead of debating that explains why you havent come with anything solid. You should try harder debating the points instead of mocking them.  Mocking them only tells me the facts are incontrovertible.  You have to have something better to offer if you want me to waste time giving you numbers. Get with the program or you will be ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, still mocking your premise.
> 
> If you ever come up with your numbers, I'll be happy to debate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You first have to debate and or agree with the merits. I've already instructed you on how this will go.
Click to expand...


Sorry, your premise has no merit.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, still mocking your premise.
> 
> If you ever come up with your numbers, I'll be happy to debate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You first have to debate and or agree with the merits. I've already instructed you on how this will go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, your premise has no merit.
Click to expand...


Then go kick rocks unless you have something more than that sad unproven statement.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You first have to debate and or agree with the merits. I've already instructed you on how this will go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, your premise has no merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then go kick rocks unless you have something more than that sad unproven statement.
Click to expand...


Keep holding your breath.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, your premise has no merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then go kick rocks unless you have something more than that sad unproven statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep holding your breath.
Click to expand...


I never held my breath. I never expected anything of substance from you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then go kick rocks unless you have something more than that sad unproven statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep holding your breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never held my breath. I never expected anything of substance from you.
Click to expand...


And your failure to produce numbers shows your lack of substance.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep holding your breath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never held my breath. I never expected anything of substance from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your failure to produce numbers shows your lack of substance.
Click to expand...


Your failure to debate and or agree with the merits of reparations is the cause of my failure to produce the numbers. You are a failure in this debate. Kick rocks.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never held my breath. I never expected anything of substance from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your failure to produce numbers shows your lack of substance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your failure to debate and or agree with the merits of reparations is the cause of my failure to produce the numbers. You are a failure in this debate. Kick rocks.
Click to expand...


Your case for reparations lacks merit. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> When holocaust survivors got money from Germany they had to prove actual damages. It certainly doesn't exist for an entire race.
> 
> Since there is no one alive that has been a slave in America legally, then no one can show damage because of slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they can.  Just because you say they cant doesnt make it true. Holocaust survivors had to prove they were damaged just like anyone else would. Black people would have to prove they were descended from people that were enslaved. Same thing.
Click to expand...


Asc, you're actually better off because of slavery, because without it, you'd be in Africa begging for food with flies drinking from your eyes, nose and mouth. So how have you been wronged? Please make sense.


----------



## DriftingSand

CMike said:


> When holocaust survivors got money from Germany they had to prove actual damages. It certainly doesn't exist for an entire race.
> 
> Since there is no one alive that has been a slave in America legally, then no one can show damage because of slavery.



Good post. 

I'm totally opposed to slavery in any form but I've read that many of the slaves of that era (pre-Civil War) were treated well.  It could very well be that, in some cases, they were better off living and working on a plantation than they would have been if they were out fending for themselves without a place to live; food; clothing, and other necessities.  

My point is that not all the slaves during that era would be owed "damages" considering the fact that they were actually better off on a plantation than they would have been had they remained in Africa being hunted down and killed by neighboring tribes or starving to death in the unincorporated landscape of the American wilderness. 

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> When holocaust survivors got money from Germany they had to prove actual damages. It certainly doesn't exist for an entire race.
> 
> Since there is no one alive that has been a slave in America legally, then no one can show damage because of slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post.
> 
> I'm totally opposed to slavery in any form but I've read that many of the slaves of that era (pre-Civil War) were treated well.  It could very well be that, in some cases, they were better off living and working on a plantation than they would have been if they were out fending for themselves without a place to live; food; clothing, and other necessities.
> 
> My point is that not all the slaves during that era would be owed "damages" considering the fact that they were actually better off on a plantation than they would have been had they remained in Africa being hunted down and killed by neighboring tribes or starving to death in the unincorporated landscape of the American wilderness.
> 
> Just some food for thought.
Click to expand...


You may have missed it but the old "we were better off as slaves" theory has been debunked.  You do realize that was one of the rationals for slavery in the first place? How can you possibly be better off being raped, beaten, castrated, branded, and treated like cattle than being free?  You don't determine what someone believes is better.  That is the problem with white people. They automatically and erroneously assume they know whats better.  What would you pick a life of slavery or a life of freedom?

There were black people were here in the Americas long before Europeans got here and they had no problem living in the wilderness. People coming from Africa would have no problem adapting to life here in the Americas. If we survived in Africa all those thousands of years why would the americas be any different?  What factors would prohibit this survival?


----------



## Foxfyre

I feel my IQ drop just reading some of this thread.  Nobody has even hinted that the slaves themselves were better off-or that there was ever any virtue of any kind in slavery.  But leave it to the intellectually dishonest to try to make that argument.

The fact is that given the state of abject poverty, chronic poor health, and/or brutal warlords and/or the lack of freedoms, opportunity, choices, and options that exists in much of sub Sahara Africa now, the vast majority of American black people who did descend from American slaves are far better off because somebody dragged their ancesters over here.



> Slavery was an abomination. There's no argument, based on morality, that can justify slavery and its attendant evils. Indeed, were it possible, slave traders and slave owners should be forced to make reparations to those whom they enslaved. A similar case cannot be made for reparation payments to slave descendants.--Walter Williams



Williams goes on to make his argument here:
Walter Williams


----------



## Asclepias

Foxfyre said:


> I feel my IQ drop just reading some of this thread.  Nobody has even hinted that the slaves themselves were better off-or that there was ever any virtue of any kind in slavery.  But leave it to the intellectually dishonest to try to make that argument.
> 
> The fact is that given the state of abject poverty, chronic poor health, and/or brutal warlords and/or the lack of freedoms, opportunity, choices, and options that exists in much of sub Sahara Africa now, the vast majority of American black people who did descend from American slaves are far better off because somebody dragged their ancesters over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery was an abomination. There's no argument, based on morality, that can justify slavery and its attendant evils. Indeed, were it possible, slave traders and slave owners should be forced to make reparations to those whom they enslaved. A similar case cannot be made for reparation payments to slave descendants.--Walter Williams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Williams goes on to make his argument here:
> Walter Williams
Click to expand...


You must have missed the post I just quoted above you.  That very post said Black people were better off as slaves due to conditions in Africa.  How did you miss that?  The problem I have with that is history and reality shows us the real truth. If there was no slave trade Africa would have never been colonized by Europeans.  The continent would have never been divided up ignoring traditional boundaries already set by African nations. West Africa, which is where most Black people in the US come from, was the site where some of the greatest civilizations in the world existed. Your claim that the descendants of slaves are better off being here in the US is laughable.  There are plenty of Black Americans living in West Africa today and they love it.


----------



## Foxfyre

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel my IQ drop just reading some of this thread.  Nobody has even hinted that the slaves themselves were better off-or that there was ever any virtue of any kind in slavery.  But leave it to the intellectually dishonest to try to make that argument.
> 
> The fact is that given the state of abject poverty, chronic poor health, and/or brutal warlords and/or the lack of freedoms, opportunity, choices, and options that exists in much of sub Sahara Africa now, the vast majority of American black people who did descend from American slaves are far better off because somebody dragged their ancesters over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery was an abomination. There's no argument, based on morality, that can justify slavery and its attendant evils. Indeed, were it possible, slave traders and slave owners should be forced to make reparations to those whom they enslaved. A similar case cannot be made for reparation payments to slave descendants.--Walter Williams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Williams goes on to make his argument here:
> Walter Williams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must have missed the post I just quoted above you.  That very post said Black people were better off as slaves due to conditions in Africa.  How did you miss that?  The problem I have with that is history and reality shows us the real truth. If there was no slave trade Africa would have never been colonized by Europeans.  The continent would have never been divided up ignoring traditional boundaries already set by African nations. West Africa, which is where most Black people in the US come from, was the site where some of the greatest civilizations in the world existed. Your claim that the descendants of slaves are better off being here in the US is laughable.  There are plenty of Black Americans living in West Africa today and they love it.
Click to expand...


He didn't say all slaves.  He said 'it is possible' that some who were treated well--and the record shows that some were treated wel--could have been better off even as slaves that they were in their former situations.  And while I would not personally make such an argument because there is absolutely no way to know, one can at least consider the logic of it.  To characterize his comment as referring to all slaves is dishonest.

And to say that all slaves were treated miserably is also dishonest.  Have you read the slave narratives?

One example:  Charity Anderson interviewed in 1937:




> She said "Missy, peoples don't live now, and ******* ain't got no manners, and don't know nothin' about waitin' on white folks. I kin remember de days when I was one of de house servants. Dere was six of us in de ol' marster's house, me, Sarai, Lou, Hester, Jerry and Joe. Us didn't know nothin' but good times den. My job was lookin' a'ter de corner table whar nothin' but de desserts sat. Jo and Jerry were de table boys, and dey ne'ber touched nothin' wid dere hans', dey used de waiter to pass things wid. My! dem was good ol' days.
> 
> "My old Marster was a good man, he treated all his slaves kind, and took care of dem, he wanted to leave dem hisn chillun. It sho' was hard for us older uns to keep de little cullered chillun out ob de dinin' room whar ol marster ate, cause when dey would slip in and stan' by his cheer, when he finished eatin' he would fix a plate and gib dem and dey would set on de hearth and eat. But honey chile, all white folks warn 't good to dere slaves, cause I'se seen pore ******* almos' tore up by dogs, and whipped unmercifully, when dey did'nt do lack de white folks say . But thank God I had good white folks, dey sho' did trus' me to, I had charge of all de keys in the house and I waited on de Missy and de chillun. I laid out all dey clos' on
> Charity Anderson


----------



## Asclepias

Foxfyre said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel my IQ drop just reading some of this thread.  Nobody has even hinted that the slaves themselves were better off-or that there was ever any virtue of any kind in slavery.  But leave it to the intellectually dishonest to try to make that argument.
> 
> The fact is that given the state of abject poverty, chronic poor health, and/or brutal warlords and/or the lack of freedoms, opportunity, choices, and options that exists in much of sub Sahara Africa now, the vast majority of American black people who did descend from American slaves are far better off because somebody dragged their ancesters over here.
> 
> 
> 
> Williams goes on to make his argument here:
> Walter Williams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed the post I just quoted above you.  That very post said Black people were better off as slaves due to conditions in Africa.  How did you miss that?  The problem I have with that is history and reality shows us the real truth. If there was no slave trade Africa would have never been colonized by Europeans.  The continent would have never been divided up ignoring traditional boundaries already set by African nations. West Africa, which is where most Black people in the US come from, was the site where some of the greatest civilizations in the world existed. Your claim that the descendants of slaves are better off being here in the US is laughable.  There are plenty of Black Americans living in West Africa today and they love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't say all slaves.  He said 'it is possible' that some who were treated well--and the record shows that some were treated wel--could have been better off even as slaves that they were in their former situations.  And while I would not personally make such an argument because there is absolutely no way to know, one can at least consider the logic of it.  To characterize his comment as referring to all slaves is dishonest.
> 
> And to say that all slaves were treated miserably is also dishonest.  Have you read the slave narratives?
> 
> One example:  Charity Anderson interviewed in 1937:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said "Missy, peoples don't live now, and ******* ain't got no manners, and don't know nothin' about waitin' on white folks. I kin remember de days when I was one of de house servants. Dere was six of us in de ol' marster's house, me, Sarai, Lou, Hester, Jerry and Joe. Us didn't know nothin' but good times den. My job was lookin' a'ter de corner table whar nothin' but de desserts sat. Jo and Jerry were de table boys, and dey ne'ber touched nothin' wid dere hans', dey used de waiter to pass things wid. My! dem was good ol' days.
> 
> "My old Marster was a good man, he treated all his slaves kind, and took care of dem, he wanted to leave dem hisn chillun. It sho' was hard for us older uns to keep de little cullered chillun out ob de dinin' room whar ol marster ate, cause when dey would slip in and stan' by his cheer, when he finished eatin' he would fix a plate and gib dem and dey would set on de hearth and eat. But honey chile, all white folks warn 't good to dere slaves, cause I'se seen pore ******* almos' tore up by dogs, and whipped unmercifully, when dey did'nt do lack de white folks say . But thank God I had good white folks, dey sho' did trus' me to, I had charge of all de keys in the house and I waited on de Missy and de chillun. I laid out all dey clos' on
> Charity Anderson
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Somewhere along the line you are missing a very important point. A gilded cage is still a cage. The facts are that most slaves did not even have a gilded one. In no way shape or form is a well fed slave better off than a free Black person.  If you believe the opposite or even try to rationalize it then you have issues with reality.


----------



## Chaussette

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed the post I just quoted above you.  That very post said Black people were better off as slaves due to conditions in Africa.  How did you miss that?  The problem I have with that is history and reality shows us the real truth. If there was no slave trade Africa would have never been colonized by Europeans.  The continent would have never been divided up ignoring traditional boundaries already set by African nations. West Africa, which is where most Black people in the US come from, was the site where some of the greatest civilizations in the world existed. Your claim that the descendants of slaves are better off being here in the US is laughable.  There are plenty of Black Americans living in West Africa today and they love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't say all slaves.  He said 'it is possible' that some who were treated well--and the record shows that some were treated wel--could have been better off even as slaves that they were in their former situations.  And while I would not personally make such an argument because there is absolutely no way to know, one can at least consider the logic of it.  To characterize his comment as referring to all slaves is dishonest.
> 
> And to say that all slaves were treated miserably is also dishonest.  Have you read the slave narratives?
> 
> One example:  Charity Anderson interviewed in 1937:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said "Missy, peoples don't live now, and ******* ain't got no manners, and don't know nothin' about waitin' on white folks. I kin remember de days when I was one of de house servants. Dere was six of us in de ol' marster's house, me, Sarai, Lou, Hester, Jerry and Joe. Us didn't know nothin' but good times den. My job was lookin' a'ter de corner table whar nothin' but de desserts sat. Jo and Jerry were de table boys, and dey ne'ber touched nothin' wid dere hans', dey used de waiter to pass things wid. My! dem was good ol' days.
> 
> "My old Marster was a good man, he treated all his slaves kind, and took care of dem, he wanted to leave dem hisn chillun. It sho' was hard for us older uns to keep de little cullered chillun out ob de dinin' room whar ol marster ate, cause when dey would slip in and stan' by his cheer, when he finished eatin' he would fix a plate and gib dem and dey would set on de hearth and eat. But honey chile, all white folks warn 't good to dere slaves, cause I'se seen pore ******* almos' tore up by dogs, and whipped unmercifully, when dey did'nt do lack de white folks say . But thank God I had good white folks, dey sho' did trus' me to, I had charge of all de keys in the house and I waited on de Missy and de chillun. I laid out all dey clos' on
> Charity Anderson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somewhere along the line you are missing a very important point. A gilded cage is still a cage. The facts are that most slaves did not even have a gilded one. In no way shape or form is a well fed slave better off than a free Black person.  If you believe the opposite or even try to rationalize it then you have issues with reality.
Click to expand...


You're the one missing the point. You're BETTER OFF because of slavery, we even let you whine all year about money you'll never see!


----------



## Foxfyre

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed the post I just quoted above you.  That very post said Black people were better off as slaves due to conditions in Africa.  How did you miss that?  The problem I have with that is history and reality shows us the real truth. If there was no slave trade Africa would have never been colonized by Europeans.  The continent would have never been divided up ignoring traditional boundaries already set by African nations. West Africa, which is where most Black people in the US come from, was the site where some of the greatest civilizations in the world existed. Your claim that the descendants of slaves are better off being here in the US is laughable.  There are plenty of Black Americans living in West Africa today and they love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't say all slaves.  He said 'it is possible' that some who were treated well--and the record shows that some were treated wel--could have been better off even as slaves that they were in their former situations.  And while I would not personally make such an argument because there is absolutely no way to know, one can at least consider the logic of it.  To characterize his comment as referring to all slaves is dishonest.
> 
> And to say that all slaves were treated miserably is also dishonest.  Have you read the slave narratives?
> 
> One example:  Charity Anderson interviewed in 1937:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She said "Missy, peoples don't live now, and ******* ain't got no manners, and don't know nothin' about waitin' on white folks. I kin remember de days when I was one of de house servants. Dere was six of us in de ol' marster's house, me, Sarai, Lou, Hester, Jerry and Joe. Us didn't know nothin' but good times den. My job was lookin' a'ter de corner table whar nothin' but de desserts sat. Jo and Jerry were de table boys, and dey ne'ber touched nothin' wid dere hans', dey used de waiter to pass things wid. My! dem was good ol' days.
> 
> "My old Marster was a good man, he treated all his slaves kind, and took care of dem, he wanted to leave dem hisn chillun. It sho' was hard for us older uns to keep de little cullered chillun out ob de dinin' room whar ol marster ate, cause when dey would slip in and stan' by his cheer, when he finished eatin' he would fix a plate and gib dem and dey would set on de hearth and eat. But honey chile, all white folks warn 't good to dere slaves, cause I'se seen pore ******* almos' tore up by dogs, and whipped unmercifully, when dey did'nt do lack de white folks say . But thank God I had good white folks, dey sho' did trus' me to, I had charge of all de keys in the house and I waited on de Missy and de chillun. I laid out all dey clos' on
> Charity Anderson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somewhere along the line you are missing a very important point. A gilded cage is still a cage. The facts are that most slaves did not even have a gilded one. In no way shape or form is a well fed slave better off than a free Black person.  If you believe the opposite or even try to rationalize it then you have issues with reality.
Click to expand...


No, you are missing the point that what happened to your ancesters up to roughly 150 years ago does not affect you any more than what happened to my ancesters up to roughly 150 years ago affects me.  If my ancesters were beaten, hung, murdered, killed in war, cheated, died in horrible ways, or lived lives of comfort and luxury or whatever, I am still in charge of my own choices now and taking advantage of whatever opportunities I have now.

The fact that women didn't always have as much opportunity as men has nothing to do with me now.  That black people have been mistreated in the past and did not have as much opportunity as white people has nothing to do with you now.  Society has expended much blood and treasure correcting those past sins.

You can continue to be sucked into the opportunistic victim mode promoted by modern day racists both black and white, or you can choose to avail yourself of the blessings given you by all those who gave their blood and treasure so that you could have them.


----------



## CMike

Asclepias said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> When holocaust survivors got money from Germany they had to prove actual damages. It certainly doesn't exist for an entire race.
> 
> Since there is no one alive that has been a slave in America legally, then no one can show damage because of slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they can.  Just because you say they cant doesnt make it true. Holocaust survivors had to prove they were damaged just like anyone else would. Black people would have to prove they were descended from people that were enslaved. Same thing.
Click to expand...


Not at all. Holocaust survivors who are still alive that had damages can prove damages can get compensation from Germy, as they should. 

Descendents of those whom  have damages have no valid claims.


----------



## DriftingSand

> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may have missed it but the old "we were better off as slaves" theory has been debunked.  You do realize that was one of the rationals for slavery in the first place? How can you possibly be better off being raped, beaten, castrated, branded, and treated like cattle than being free?  You don't determine what someone believes is better.  That is the problem with white people. They automatically and erroneously assume they know whats better.  What would you pick a life of slavery or a life of freedom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to re-read my post. I didn't say that all slaves were better off or even that most were better off. I said that "in some cases" some "may" have been better off considering some of the alternatives.  I can certainly say that I would personally prefer to live as a slave on a plantation than having my head chopped off by a neighboring tribe who might see me as tonight's dinner.
> 
> By the way ... do the African tribes that captured and sold their African brothers owe you reparations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were black people were here in the Americas long before Europeans got here and they had no problem living in the wilderness. People coming from Africa would have no problem adapting to life here in the Americas. If we survived in Africa all those thousands of years why would the americas be any different?  What factors would prohibit this survival?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Native Indians lived here before the majority of Europeans landed here but I've never heard of any African tribes living on the mainland of the USA. Did you just make that up or do you have some sort of historical documentation?
> 
> By the way ... the oldest known human fossils to have been found in America belonged to a man of European decent.  That's an historical fact:
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKoQGebK0jo#t=42"]White Native Americans : Kennewick Man Skeleton (Discovery Channel) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Iq-kC-lJWw"]The First Americans - Part 1 - Kennewick Man - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## protectionist

CMike said:


> When holocaust survivors got money from Germany they had to prove actual damages. It certainly doesn't exist for an entire race.
> 
> Since there is no one alive that has been a slave in America legally, then no one can show damage because of slavery.



While there are millions of white Americans ALIVE who can show damage because of Affirmative Action discrimination.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try as you might AA is not reparations for the simple fact that other ethnicities benefit from them. You may have imagined you stomped the fact of white women being the biggest benefactor of AA but then you frequently are delusional in your thinking.
> 
> I have to tell you I dont believe a word you say about what you have done because I vividly recall you saying you were a failure due to AA.  That tells me you did not educate yourself to a level where AA could not affect you.  It is hilarious to think you expect someone to believe you were educated but claim AA took you down.
> 
> Guys that talk like me are frightening to you cave apes. This I understand.  The fact that a Black teenager can frighten a grown man enough for him to shoot a teenager only speaks to the cowardly nature of cave apes.  At least pick on a adult Black man.  I think the consequences of taking on a Black man in your age range is just to frightening a prospect so you guys do what you always do.  Wimp out instead of competing on an equal level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pile of unintelligible idiocy is so wacked out, it's almost impossible to understand.  I guess that's what happens to a person's mind when they are steeped in race hatred for all their life.  Everything I said in the post you quoted, still stands 100%.
> 
> As for all your tough black guy, weak white guy talk, just watch MMA/UFC once in a while, and see all the white guys handing black guys their ass, which is just what they'd do to you right now, if you talked like this to them in person.  As for your dumb "cave apes" phrase, you think is so cool, I shot that down long ago with a list of dozens of white people who created the great things of our modern technological world, while blacks were busy throwing spears at monkeys, and trying to catch fish with their bare hands, having never heard of a fishing reel.  And don't try to lay that imbecile Egyptian trip on us again either.  The only blacks in ancient Egypt were slaves/laborers.
> And I never said I was a failure.  You (STUPIDLY) said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are beginning to implode. Get yourself together.
Click to expand...


No hardly.  I'm just fine.  All "together".


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best value to be gained from the historical past (regardless of the era or the specific circumstances) is knowledge. Much can be learned from past mistakes.  Knowledge and growth trump temporal or material things.
> 
> The USA is nearly bankrupt as it is and can't afford to siphon any more cash from the already fragile tax base.  All of America (including blacks) will be harmed if America's economy finally implodes.  Sometimes we all need to be happy that we have what we have and we all need to stop finding ways to gain at the expense of others.  I've been wronged before but I let it go and moved on with my life.  Dwelling on past wrongs is more harmful to me that it is anyone else.  Just learn, grow, and try to be the best we can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not really true if you understand how our monetary system works.  Where do you think the money comes from to finance wars? They print it with nothing to back it. Then they use taxes to cover it. If they can finance wars they can finance reparations. I dont buy that it will hurt anyone anymore than paying for a war will.
> 
> I'm not dwelling on past wrongs. I am debating the OP. I would not be successful if I dwelt on past wrongs.  To me that line of thinking doesn't make sense if someone owes you money. Every company with unpaid bills tries to collect that money. I as a Black person I will never be duped by the "let it go" ruse. While I will not dwell on it, the existence of that unpaid debt will always leave a nasty feeling in my consciousness.  I suspect most Black people feel the same.
Click to expand...


It is NOT unpaid.  It has been paid many times over, for 50 years,  by affirmative action, at the expense of white people (male AND female), with the beneficiaries being modern days blacks, who never suffered one minute under slavery or Jim Crow laws.  What you are doing is NOT feeling anything about any debt to you.  It is more like just being a part of grab-loot culture, that you adhere to, being incapable of competing in society fairly.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> When holocaust survivors got money from Germany they had to prove actual damages. It certainly doesn't exist for an entire race.
> 
> Since there is no one alive that has been a slave in America legally, then no one can show damage because of slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they can.  Just because you say they cant doesnt make it true. Holocaust survivors had to prove they were damaged just like anyone else would. Black people would have to prove they were descended from people that were enslaved. Same thing.
Click to expand...


Holocaust survivors are people who lived through the holocaust.  who were imprisoned in Nazi concentration camps.  That is analogous to black people who were slaves.  That's not you.  You're just a descendant. So what ?

  Now get on over to the union civil war cemetary, and get down on your knees and BEG forgiveness from the souls of those departed soldiers, for the bad things you've been saying here, and thank them for what they did for you and your ancestors.


----------



## Foxfyre

A group I am a member of recently toured the Holocaust and Intolerance Museum here in Albuquerque.  Before the tour, we were treated to an excellent background lecture by a Jewish gentlemen, retired scientist and engineer, who now volunteers as a docent at the museum.  He recounts that he was one of the lucky ones with a lot of family living in the USA at the time of WWII, so he has been blessed with extended family.

But he pointed to those, some now living here, who are the only living member of their families  as all others were murdered at Auschwitz, Dachau, Belzec, and others.  At least they have never been able to locate a member of their families since WWII ended.  I can't imagine what that would be like, how painful, how lonely that would feel.  And yes, Germany did make some restitution to the immediate victims of the Holocaust who had lost everything, but the descendants of that horror do not demand restitution/reparations.  

Nor have the descendants of the Holocaust, while never forgetting that horror, considered themselves personally handicapped or disadvantaged.  Most have gone on to accomplish great things and achieve personal success and satisfaction.  Instead of feeling sorry for themselves and putting themselves out there as victims for fun and profit, they have taken full advantage of the opportunities and blessings available to them in their current home countries.

I think American racists should take lessons.


----------



## Asclepias

Foxfyre said:


> A group I am a member of recently toured the Holocaust and Intolerance Museum here in Albuquerque.  Before the tour, we were treated to an excellent background lecture by a Jewish gentlemen, retired scientist and engineer, who now volunteers as a docent at the museum.  He recounts that he was one of the lucky ones with a lot of family living in the USA at the time of WWII, so he has been blessed with extended family.
> 
> But he pointed to those, some now living here, who are the only living member of their families  as all others were murdered at Auschwitz, Dachau, Belzec, and others.  At least they have never been able to locate a member of their families since WWII ended.  I can't imagine what that would be like, how painful, how lonely that would feel.  And yes, Germany did make some restitution to the immediate victims of the Holocaust who had lost everything, but the descendants of that horror do not demand restitution/reparations.
> 
> Nor have the descendants of the Holocaust, while never forgetting that horror, considered themselves personally handicapped or disadvantaged.  Most have gone on to accomplish great things and achieve personal success and satisfaction.  Instead of feeling sorry for themselves and putting themselves out there as victims for fun and profit, they have taken full advantage of the opportunities and blessings available to them in their current home countries.
> 
> I think American racists should take lessons.



Great story but you neglected to provide 3 extremely important factors in the success of Jewish people after the Holocaust.  

1. The Holocaust did not last for multiple generations so they never lost their religion, history, and culture. They never handed down to their descendents negative behaviors aimed more at survival than achievement.

2. The European white countries annexed land from another culture and provided the nurturing, money, and protection for it until it could operate on its own.

3. A simple name change is all that is required for a Jewish person to blend into the white power structure. Many Jewish people did just that to avoid discrimination.

You have to do better than that when you provide comparisons.  The problem with your method is there is no comparison to the protracted abuse, oppression, and destruction Black people went through here in the US.  The closests is the NA's


----------



## CMike

Foxfyre said:


> A group I am a member of recently toured the Holocaust and Intolerance Museum here in Albuquerque.  Before the tour, we were treated to an excellent background lecture by a Jewish gentlemen, retired scientist and engineer, who now volunteers as a docent at the museum.  He recounts that he was one of the lucky ones with a lot of family living in the USA at the time of WWII, so he has been blessed with extended family.
> 
> But he pointed to those, some now living here, who are the only living member of their families  as all others were murdered at Auschwitz, Dachau, Belzec, and others.  At least they have never been able to locate a member of their families since WWII ended.  I can't imagine what that would be like, how painful, how lonely that would feel.  And yes, Germany did make some restitution to the immediate victims of the Holocaust who had lost everything, but the descendants of that horror do not demand restitution/reparations.
> 
> Nor have the descendants of the Holocaust, while never forgetting that horror, considered themselves personally handicapped or disadvantaged.  Most have gone on to accomplish great things and achieve personal success and satisfaction.  Instead of feeling sorry for themselves and putting themselves out there as victims for fun and profit, they have taken full advantage of the opportunities and blessings available to them in their current home countries.
> 
> I think American racists should take lessons.


----------



## CMike

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> A group I am a member of recently toured the Holocaust and Intolerance Museum here in Albuquerque.  Before the tour, we were treated to an excellent background lecture by a Jewish gentlemen, retired scientist and engineer, who now volunteers as a docent at the museum.  He recounts that he was one of the lucky ones with a lot of family living in the USA at the time of WWII, so he has been blessed with extended family.
> 
> But he pointed to those, some now living here, who are the only living member of their families  as all others were murdered at Auschwitz, Dachau, Belzec, and others.  At least they have never been able to locate a member of their families since WWII ended.  I can't imagine what that would be like, how painful, how lonely that would feel.  And yes, Germany did make some restitution to the immediate victims of the Holocaust who had lost everything, but the descendants of that horror do not demand restitution/reparations.
> 
> Nor have the descendants of the Holocaust, while never forgetting that horror, considered themselves personally handicapped or disadvantaged.  Most have gone on to accomplish great things and achieve personal success and satisfaction.  Instead of feeling sorry for themselves and putting themselves out there as victims for fun and profit, they have taken full advantage of the opportunities and blessings available to them in their current home countries.
> 
> I think American racists should take lessons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story but you neglected to provide 3 extremely important factors in the success of Jewish people after the Holocaust.
> 
> 1. The Holocaust did not last for multiple generations so they never lost their religion, history, and culture. They never handed down to their descendents negative behaviors aimed more at survival than achievement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The holocaust may not have been for multiple generations, but persecution and mass murdering of jews occurred for thousands of years in Europe and Russia.
> 
> There were progroms in Russia and Europe were thousands of jews were killed at a time.
> 
> https://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/judaica/ejud_0002_0016_0_15895.html
> 
> The Czars and the Jews
> 
> The Black Death in Europe from 1347 - 1350 AD resulted in the massacre of large numbers of Jews
> 
> Prosecution of the Jews: Black death pogroms 1348-1350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The European white countries annexed land from another culture and provided the nurturing, money, and protection for it until it could operate on its own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again you have absolutely no clue what you are talking about.
> 
> a) European white countries didn't annex land. Israel was part of the british empire and before that part of the Otttoman Empire. Israel was the ancesterol home of the jews for thousands of years, from the time of Abraham.
> 
> b) Europen countries hardly supported it. The British Empire was on the side of the arabs and overtly supported the arabs over the jews in Israel.
> 
> They stopped completely jewish immigration (at least legally), blockaded ships of jews, who just survivied the Holocaust from entering Israel, and in some cases caused those ships to sink murdering everyone on board.
> 
> Israel's money came from fellow jews, mainly from the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. A simple name change is all that is required for a Jewish person to blend into the white power structure. Many Jewish people did just that to avoid discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly. Jews had their culture and traditions and suffered discrimination in the US as well.
> 
> 
> Religious Discrimination - Religion in the United States - People - USA - North America: part america, cornerstone american, government iraq, white america, nativist movement
> 
> Yes despite all this you don't hear jews demand special treatment.
Click to expand...


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> A group I am a member of recently toured the Holocaust and Intolerance Museum here in Albuquerque.  Before the tour, we were treated to an excellent background lecture by a Jewish gentlemen, retired scientist and engineer, who now volunteers as a docent at the museum.  He recounts that he was one of the lucky ones with a lot of family living in the USA at the time of WWII, so he has been blessed with extended family.
> 
> But he pointed to those, some now living here, who are the only living member of their families  as all others were murdered at Auschwitz, Dachau, Belzec, and others.  At least they have never been able to locate a member of their families since WWII ended.  I can't imagine what that would be like, how painful, how lonely that would feel.  And yes, Germany did make some restitution to the immediate victims of the Holocaust who had lost everything, but the descendants of that horror do not demand restitution/reparations.
> 
> Nor have the descendants of the Holocaust, while never forgetting that horror, considered themselves personally handicapped or disadvantaged.  Most have gone on to accomplish great things and achieve personal success and satisfaction.  Instead of feeling sorry for themselves and putting themselves out there as victims for fun and profit, they have taken full advantage of the opportunities and blessings available to them in their current home countries.
> 
> I think American racists should take lessons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great story but you neglected to provide 3 extremely important factors in the success of Jewish people after the Holocaust.
> 
> 1. The Holocaust did not last for multiple generations so they never lost their religion, history, and culture. They never handed down to their descendents negative behaviors aimed more at survival than achievement.
> 
> 2. The European white countries annexed land from another culture and provided the nurturing, money, and protection for it until it could operate on its own.
> 
> 3. A simple name change is all that is required for a Jewish person to blend into the white power structure. Many Jewish people did just that to avoid discrimination.
> 
> You have to do better than that when you provide comparisons.  The problem with your method is there is no comparison to the protracted abuse, oppression, and destruction Black people went through here in the US.  The closests is the NA's
Click to expand...


But THAT _"protracted abuse, oppression, and destruction_ isn't yours. All you do is pretend that you have some claim to the injustices THEY suffered, so you can grab-loot America's money, to keep you from having to go out and work for a legitimate paycheck.  Your are a pure symptom of the grab-loot culture that many American blacks display, all the while lying to themselves and each other that white America owes them something.

  The only ones owed are the millions of white victims of 50 years of racist affirmative action discrimination against whites, and YOU are the debtor of that.


----------



## Foxfyre

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> A group I am a member of recently toured the Holocaust and Intolerance Museum here in Albuquerque.  Before the tour, we were treated to an excellent background lecture by a Jewish gentlemen, retired scientist and engineer, who now volunteers as a docent at the museum.  He recounts that he was one of the lucky ones with a lot of family living in the USA at the time of WWII, so he has been blessed with extended family.
> 
> But he pointed to those, some now living here, who are the only living member of their families  as all others were murdered at Auschwitz, Dachau, Belzec, and others.  At least they have never been able to locate a member of their families since WWII ended.  I can't imagine what that would be like, how painful, how lonely that would feel.  And yes, Germany did make some restitution to the immediate victims of the Holocaust who had lost everything, but the descendants of that horror do not demand restitution/reparations.
> 
> Nor have the descendants of the Holocaust, while never forgetting that horror, considered themselves personally handicapped or disadvantaged.  Most have gone on to accomplish great things and achieve personal success and satisfaction.  Instead of feeling sorry for themselves and putting themselves out there as victims for fun and profit, they have taken full advantage of the opportunities and blessings available to them in their current home countries.
> 
> I think American racists should take lessons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great story but you neglected to provide 3 extremely important factors in the success of Jewish people after the Holocaust.
> 
> 1. The Holocaust did not last for multiple generations so they never lost their religion, history, and culture. They never handed down to their descendents negative behaviors aimed more at survival than achievement.
> 
> 2. The European white countries annexed land from another culture and provided the nurturing, money, and protection for it until it could operate on its own.
> 
> 3. A simple name change is all that is required for a Jewish person to blend into the white power structure. Many Jewish people did just that to avoid discrimination.
> 
> You have to do better than that when you provide comparisons.  The problem with your method is there is no comparison to the protracted abuse, oppression, and destruction Black people went through here in the US.  The closests is the NA's
Click to expand...


The Jews have certainly been persecuted for multiple generations, in many places forbidden to own real property for multiple generations, shunned, harrassed, subject to viscious pograms.   And many/most victims of the Holocaust not only lost everything they had ever owned and were driven out of the only homes they had ever known, but some, as I recounted, lost their entire families, villages, and cultures.  The only reason they did not lose their sense of self and their religion is that they made sure it was passed down from generation to generation.

And many of them had that happen to them or their parents, grandparents etc. far more recently than any of your ancesters.  I think it is an excellent comparison of the difference between those who avail themselves of whatever choices, opportunities, and and blessings made available to them and those who presume a victimization that is mostly for profit amd further use it to justify that they haven't availed themselves of the choices, opportunities, and blessings made available to them.

And shame on those who do that and kudos to those who do not.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

To be fair, the jews did not forgo the same modern horrors as the black community in the sense that the jewish community was not targeted for a liberal welfare state assuring generations of its victims to stagnate and die in the ghettos, broken schools and joblessness that liberalism always creates.


----------



## CMike

JohnL.Burke said:


> To be fair, the jews did not forgo the same modern horrors as the black community in the sense that the jewish community was not targeted for a liberal welfare state assuring generations of its victims to stagnate and die in the ghettos, broken schools and joblessness that liberalism always creates.



That's true. They were just mass murdered, their property taken away from them, they weren't allowed to have a job, and were pillaged.

Oh yeah...and 6 million were mass murdered in extrementiation camps.

Other than that they have suffered nothing compared to the blacks in the US.


----------



## JohnL.Burke

CMike said:


> JohnL.Burke said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, the jews did not forgo the same modern horrors as the black community in the sense that the jewish community was not targeted for a liberal welfare state assuring generations of its victims to stagnate and die in the ghettos, broken schools and joblessness that liberalism always creates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. They were just mass murdered, their property taken away from them, they weren't allowed to have a job, and were pillaged.
> 
> Oh yeah...and 6 million were mass murdered in extrementiation camps.
> 
> Other than that they have suffered nothing compared to the blacks in the US.
Click to expand...


 Of course Jews have suffered more than blacks. That's not even debatable. My point is that modern liberalism kept the blacks from overcoming societal sins by making it harder for them to move on and prosper.


----------



## Asclepias

CMike said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> A group I am a member of recently toured the Holocaust and Intolerance Museum here in Albuquerque.  Before the tour, we were treated to an excellent background lecture by a Jewish gentlemen, retired scientist and engineer, who now volunteers as a docent at the museum.  He recounts that he was one of the lucky ones with a lot of family living in the USA at the time of WWII, so he has been blessed with extended family.
> 
> But he pointed to those, some now living here, who are the only living member of their families  as all others were murdered at Auschwitz, Dachau, Belzec, and others.  At least they have never been able to locate a member of their families since WWII ended.  I can't imagine what that would be like, how painful, how lonely that would feel.  And yes, Germany did make some restitution to the immediate victims of the Holocaust who had lost everything, but the descendants of that horror do not demand restitution/reparations.
> 
> Nor have the descendants of the Holocaust, while never forgetting that horror, considered themselves personally handicapped or disadvantaged.  Most have gone on to accomplish great things and achieve personal success and satisfaction.  Instead of feeling sorry for themselves and putting themselves out there as victims for fun and profit, they have taken full advantage of the opportunities and blessings available to them in their current home countries.
> 
> I think American racists should take lessons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The holocaust may not have been for multiple generations, but persecution and mass murdering of jews occurred for thousands of years in Europe and Russia.
> 
> There were progroms in Russia and Europe were thousands of jews were killed at a time.
> 
> https://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/judaica/ejud_0002_0016_0_15895.html
> 
> The Czars and the Jews
> 
> The Black Death in Europe from 1347 - 1350 AD resulted in the massacre of large numbers of Jews
> 
> Prosecution of the Jews: Black death pogroms 1348-1350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you have absolutely no clue what you are talking about.
> 
> a) European white countries didn't annex land. Israel was part of the british empire and before that part of the Otttoman Empire. Israel was the ancesterol home of the jews for thousands of years, from the time of Abraham.
> 
> b) Europen countries hardly supported it. The British Empire was on the side of the arabs and overtly supported the arabs over the jews in Israel.
> 
> They stopped completely jewish immigration (at least legally), blockaded ships of jews, who just survivied the Holocaust from entering Israel, and in some cases caused those ships to sink murdering everyone on board.
> 
> Israel's money came from fellow jews, mainly from the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. A simple name change is all that is required for a Jewish person to blend into the white power structure. Many Jewish people did just that to avoid discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly. Jews had their culture and traditions and suffered discrimination in the US as well.
> 
> 
> Religious Discrimination - Religion in the United States - People - USA - North America: part america, cornerstone american, government iraq, white america, nativist movement
> 
> Yes despite all this you don't hear jews demand special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that in Russia it was Jews murdering Jews right?  Ever heard of a guy named Genrikh Yagoda? I think you miss the import of having your history, religion, and culture denied you for multiple generations. You can die by the millions but if you have those 3 things you will be all right.  BTW since we are now expanding outside of the US in this instance we can count the millions murdered in Africa due to European invasions.  Or we can just look at the Black experience in the US vs the Jewish experience in the US.
> 
> Israel was part of the British empire?  How the hell do you think it became part of the British empire?  They took it.  Ever heard of the Balfour Declaration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His Majesty's Government view with favour the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, and will use their best endeavours to facilitate the achievement of this object, it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see how that worked out.  Make no mistake the land was given to the Jewish people and supported by US and European interest.
> 
> Your answer regarding the name change does nothing to dispute what I said.  Are you denying that Jews frequently changed their names to avoid discrimination and in doing so had opportunities open to them that would not have appeared had it been known they were Jewish?
> 
> Yes the Jewish people did demand reparations and received them.  They will also not let you ever forget about the holocaust just like Black people will not let you forget about slavery. Same thing except the Jewish people got compensation for their Maafa.
Click to expand...


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Yes the Jewish people did demand reparations and received them.  They will also not let you ever forget about the holocaust just like Black people will not let you forget about slavery. Same thing except the Jewish people got compensation for their Maafa.


 
   As you've been told, the Jews who got reparations were the ones who suffered from the holocaust.  YOU didn't suffer from slavery.  The only ones who have suffered racial injustice over the last 50 years in America, are whites, from affirmative action.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> As a result of the presence of blacks in  the United States, racist white people like you are scared as hell.


 
Anyone with sense is afraid of young black men. This is what Jesse Jackson wrote about them:

"There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps and start thinking about robbery. Then look around and see somebody white and feel relieved.... After all we have been through. Just to think we can't walk down our own streets, how humiliating."

Remarks at a meeting of Operation PUSH in Chicago (27 November 1993). Quoted in "Crime: New Frontier - Jesse Jackson Calls It Top Civil-Rights Issue" by Mary A. Johnson, 29 November 1993, Chicago Sun-Times (ellipsis in original). Partially quoted in US News & World Report (10 March 1996)


----------



## Friends

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Jewish people did demand reparations and received them.  They will also not let you ever forget about the holocaust just like Black people will not let you forget about slavery. Same thing except the Jewish people got compensation for their Maafa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you've been told, the Jews who got reparations were the ones who suffered from the holocaust.  YOU didn't suffer from slavery.  The only ones who have suffered racial injustice over the last 50 years in America, are whites, from affirmative action.
Click to expand...

 
In addition to affirmative action, whites have suffered greatly from black crime. 

Blacks in the United States are better off because their ancestors were brought over as slaves. Whites in the United States are worse off because of the same reason. 

The United States would be a far better country if blacks had not been brought here as slaves, and if they had not been allowed to move here.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a result of the presence of blacks in  the United States, racist white people like you are scared as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with sense is afraid of young black men. This is what Jesse Jackson wrote about them:
> 
> "There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps and start thinking about robbery. Then look around and see somebody white and feel relieved.... After all we have been through. Just to think we can't walk down our own streets, how humiliating."
> 
> Remarks at a meeting of Operation PUSH in Chicago (27 November 1993). Quoted in "Crime: New Frontier - Jesse Jackson Calls It Top Civil-Rights Issue" by Mary A. Johnson, 29 November 1993, Chicago Sun-Times (ellipsis in original). Partially quoted in US News & World Report (10 March 1996)
Click to expand...


So you and Jessie Jackson are both sissies? I'm not afraid of young Black men. They would have more to do if they were able to have reparations.


----------



## Friends

JohnL.Burke said:


> Of course Jews have suffered more than blacks. That's not even debatable. My point is that modern liberalism kept the blacks from overcoming societal sins by making it harder for them to move on and prosper.


 
White liberals are not responsible for black poverty. Black genes are responsible for black poverty.


----------



## tinydancer

Pay me yo bastards. I'm Irish. Pay me you mother fuckers.I didnt post this. 

Ah crap its the aussie crew again. I am really tired of this.


----------



## tinydancer

Tell me you know you made me a slave before you made the black man a slave. Tell me you know the truth.


----------



## Asclepias

I know I frighten you but no.  I just know you are a sissy and to you I am more frightening than a young Black man. Thats why you guys only go after the young babies. You couldnt possible deal with a full adult male.  Thats also why you are afraid of the very word reparations.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> I know I frighten you but no.  I just know you are a sissy and to you I am more frightening than a young Black man. Thats why you guys only go after the young babies. You couldnt possible deal with a full adult male.  Thats also why you are afraid of the very word reparations.



Now you are sounding like a typical black violent criminal. Why do blacks have such a high crime rate? Why are most of them so stupid? Why do blacks have so many illegitimate children that they expect whites to support on welfare? Bad genes, that's why. 

I am not afraid of reparations. There is no way you will get them. Immigrants usually view your people with more contempt than whites who were born here.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I frighten you but no.  I just know you are a sissy and to you I am more frightening than a young Black man. Thats why you guys only go after the young babies. You couldnt possible deal with a full adult male.  Thats also why you are afraid of the very word reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are sounding like a typical black violent criminal. Why do blacks have such a high crime rate? Why are most of them so stupid? Why do blacks have so many illegitimate children that they expect whites to support on welfare? Bad genes, that's why.
> 
> I am not afraid of reparations. There is no way you will get them. Immigrants usually view your people with more contempt than whites who were born here.
Click to expand...


You should save your questions for another thread and get back on topic. Why are you afraid of paying reparations to Black people?  What is your specific beef with it?


----------



## flacaltenn

Moderation Message:

Made several edits in posts this page for flame reduction.

flacaltenn


----------



## Foxfyre

On my way to bed here, I just caught up on the thread again.  And reading over the recent posts, I wonder why all those trillions of dollars spent on the so-called 'war on poverty' to date doesn't qualify as adequate reparations?


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a result of the presence of blacks in  the United States, racist white people like you are scared as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with sense is afraid of young black men. This is what Jesse Jackson wrote about them:
> 
> "There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps and start thinking about robbery. Then look around and see somebody white and feel relieved.... After all we have been through. Just to think we can't walk down our own streets, how humiliating."
> 
> Remarks at a meeting of Operation PUSH in Chicago (27 November 1993). Quoted in "Crime: New Frontier - Jesse Jackson Calls It Top Civil-Rights Issue" by Mary A. Johnson, 29 November 1993, Chicago Sun-Times (ellipsis in original). Partially quoted in US News & World Report (10 March 1996)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you and Jessie Jackson are both sissies? I'm not afraid of young Black men. They would have more to do if they were able to have reparations.
Click to expand...


They HAVE reparations.  What am I talking about ?  YOU KNOW!!


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> I know I frighten you but no.  I just know you are a sissy and to you I am more frightening than a young Black man. Thats why you guys only go after the young babies. You couldnt possible deal with a full adult male.  Thats also why you are afraid of the very word reparations.



1.  It was a young black boy who shot and killed a one year old white baby,shot in the face, while his mother walked him in his stroller. He was inspired by the Black Panther imbeciles, whom you praise.

2. I LIKE the word reparations.  It means all the money that you need to give to me, to compensate me for your support of the racist programs of affirmative action.  Come on, pull about the big money wad.  Start peelin those 100s.


----------



## Unkotare

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go read about King Cotton.  Please make sure you report back.  I want at least 2 pages double spaced. Got that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have machines that pick cotton. We have machines that shine shoes. We don't need you people any more. We would be better off without you.
> 
> You need us. You could not possibly maintain a modern economy without us.
Click to expand...



Who is "us," asshole? What the hell does anyone need you for?


----------



## Unkotare

Friends said:


> The United States would be a far better country if blacks had not been brought here as slaves, and if they had not been allowed to move here.




The entire world would be far better off without 'people' like you and your twin Asclepias.


----------



## Chaussette

If blacks want to repair the damage that slavery has inflicted on white people, I'm down with that.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Blacks have been crying over reparations since 1865 and nothing has been done nor will it ever. It's way past time for blacks to stand on their own two feet and stop relying on the white man.


----------



## Asclepias

Chaussette said:


> If blacks want to repair the damage that slavery has inflicted on white people, I'm down with that.



Why would we fix your mess?  You are untrustworthy and will not pay for anything we fix anyway.  That is already proven.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Blacks have been crying over reparations since 1865 and nothing has been done nor will it ever. It's way past time for blacks to stand on their own two feet and stop relying on the white man.



Go tell that to your cable company the next time they cut off your service for non payment.


----------



## GibsonSG

The slaves have done enough, they don't need to repair ANYTHING ANYMORE!!!!!!


----------



## Friends

Lonestar_logic said:


> Blacks have been crying over reparations since 1865 and nothing has been done nor will it ever. It's way past time for blacks to stand on their own two feet and stop relying on the white man.



During the Civil War a lot of whites in the Union, including President Lincoln wanted to deport Negroes after they were freed, but they could not find a country that would take them. They were thinking about dumping them in Central America, but the Central Americans said they would declare war on us to keep them out.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have been crying over reparations since 1865 and nothing has been done nor will it ever. It's way past time for blacks to stand on their own two feet and stop relying on the white man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the Civil War a lot of whites in the Union, including President Lincoln wanted to deport Negroes after they were freed, but they could not find a country that would take them. They were thinking about dumping them in Central America, but the Central Americans said they would declare war on us to keep them out.
Click to expand...


This is true and shows what type of deadbeats the white people from that era were pretending the war was fought to free slaves We know all along it was to keep the Union intact and promote free states over slave states where white people could benefit from homesteading acts that gave out land and obtain jobs without competing with free slave labor.  The least they could have done was paid up at that point so we could actually obtain something to leave a legacy for.  The white power structure in this country has never truly advocated the inclusion of Black people.  This is just another reason why reparations should be paid.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have been crying over reparations since 1865 and nothing has been done nor will it ever. It's way past time for blacks to stand on their own two feet and stop relying on the white man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell that to your cable company the next time they cut off your service for non payment.
Click to expand...


I don't have cable. Besides what does that have to do with the subject of reparations? I gained nothing from slavery therefore I owe nothing. I was never a slave owner, you were never a slave although you still harbor the slave mentality.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have been crying over reparations since 1865 and nothing has been done nor will it ever. It's way past time for blacks to stand on their own two feet and stop relying on the white man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell that to your cable company the next time they cut off your service for non payment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have cable. Besides what does that have to do with the subject of reparations? I gained nothing from slavery therefore I owe nothing. I was never a slave owner, you were never a slave although you still harbor the slave mentality.
Click to expand...


Thats right. They dont have cable in trailer parks i was told.  Well go tell that to your ISP then.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have been crying over reparations since 1865 and nothing has been done nor will it ever. It's way past time for blacks to stand on their own two feet and stop relying on the white man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell that to your cable company the next time they cut off your service for non payment.
Click to expand...


If we don't pay you, will you go away?


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have been crying over reparations since 1865 and nothing has been done nor will it ever. It's way past time for blacks to stand on their own two feet and stop relying on the white man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the Civil War a lot of whites in the Union, including President Lincoln wanted to deport Negroes after they were freed, but they could not find a country that would take them. They were thinking about dumping them in Central America, but the Central Americans said they would declare war on us to keep them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is true and shows what type of deadbeats the white people from that era were pretending the war was fought to free slaves We know all along it was to keep the Union intact and promote free states over slave states where white people could benefit from homesteading acts that gave out land and obtain jobs without competing with free slave labor.  The least they could have done was paid up at that point so we could actually obtain something to leave a legacy for.  The white power structure in this country has never truly advocated the inclusion of Black people.  This is just another reason why reparations should be paid.
Click to expand...

 
What matters is that no one wanted you people.


----------



## Friends

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have been crying over reparations since 1865 and nothing has been done nor will it ever. It's way past time for blacks to stand on their own two feet and stop relying on the white man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell that to your cable company the next time they cut off your service for non payment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we don't pay you, will you go away?
Click to expand...


----------



## DriftingSand

Asclepias said:


> Go tell that to your cable company the next time they cut off your service for non payment.



Cable is too expensive anyway (not to mention that it delivers poor service).


----------



## GibsonSG

I say we give all the negroes reparations EXCEPT ASCLEPIAS!!!! He'd have to go back to Senegal to collect his.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell that to your cable company the next time they cut off your service for non payment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have cable. Besides what does that have to do with the subject of reparations? I gained nothing from slavery therefore I owe nothing. I was never a slave owner, you were never a slave although you still harbor the slave mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats right. They dont have cable in trailer parks i was told.  Well go tell that to your ISP then.
Click to expand...


I don't have an ISP nor do I live in a trailer park and neither of those has anything to do with what you're seeking. Which is payment for services not rendered. You are owed nothing. I pity idiots like you that needs the white man to help survive in this world. Don't worry I'm sure your welfare check is in the mail.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have been crying over reparations since 1865 and nothing has been done nor will it ever. It's way past time for blacks to stand on their own two feet and stop relying on the white man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell that to your cable company the next time they cut off your service for non payment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we don't pay you, will you go away?
Click to expand...


No I will stay just to continue making you uncomfortable.  For other that will provide agonizing fear but hey I cant help you guys with your particular psychosis.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the Civil War a lot of whites in the Union, including President Lincoln wanted to deport Negroes after they were freed, but they could not find a country that would take them. They were thinking about dumping them in Central America, but the Central Americans said they would declare war on us to keep them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is true and shows what type of deadbeats the white people from that era were pretending the war was fought to free slaves We know all along it was to keep the Union intact and promote free states over slave states where white people could benefit from homesteading acts that gave out land and obtain jobs without competing with free slave labor.  The least they could have done was paid up at that point so we could actually obtain something to leave a legacy for.  The white power structure in this country has never truly advocated the inclusion of Black people.  This is just another reason why reparations should be paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What matters is that no one wanted you people.
Click to expand...


Thats not really true. Have you noticed all the mixed children? You need these genes. Yours are inferior according to studies.


----------



## Asclepias

DriftingSand said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell that to your cable company the next time they cut off your service for non payment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable is too expensive anyway (not to mention that it delivers poor service).
Click to expand...


Thats what broke people always say to rationalize not being able to pay for it.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have cable. Besides what does that have to do with the subject of reparations? I gained nothing from slavery therefore I owe nothing. I was never a slave owner, you were never a slave although you still harbor the slave mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats right. They dont have cable in trailer parks i was told.  Well go tell that to your ISP then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have an ISP nor do I live in a trailer park and neither of those has anything to do with what you're seeking. Which is payment for services not rendered. You are owed nothing. I pity idiots like you that needs the white man to help survive in this world. Don't worry I'm sure your welfare check is in the mail.
Click to expand...


You must be too ignorant to know what an ISP is or you are stealing access.  No matter.  Services were not rendered but forced. For that the US owes. Your dumbass attempt at shaming someone pointing out that it has not been paid is typical of you being a deadbeat convict and a liar like everyone knows you are.


----------



## Asclepias

GibsonSG said:


> I say we give all the negroes reparations EXCEPT ASCLEPIAS!!!! He'd have to go back to Senegal to collect his.



You are a peon. What makes you think you get to decide anything?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go tell that to your cable company the next time they cut off your service for non payment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we don't pay you, will you go away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I will stay just to continue making you uncomfortable.  For other that will provide agonizing fear but hey I cant help you guys with your particular psychosis.
Click to expand...


If I don't pay my cable bill, my service goes away.

I guess you used a poor comparison. 

Your whining doesn't make me uncomfortable, it amuses me.


----------



## Spoonman

Foxfyre said:


> On my way to bed here, I just caught up on the thread again.  And reading over the recent posts, I wonder why all those trillions of dollars spent on the so-called 'war on poverty' to date doesn't qualify as adequate reparations?



one thing for sure is you could buy more than 40 acres and a mule.  reparations are not due to 15-20 generations down the line.   and if they are it should be related to proven direct lineage to a slave in the proportion of blood they have to that slave.  take a barak obama.  a black man who has no lineage to any slave.  this would be the case with a very large percentage of the black population in america today.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we don't pay you, will you go away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I will stay just to continue making you uncomfortable.  For other that will provide agonizing fear but hey I cant help you guys with your particular psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I don't pay my cable bill, my service goes away.
> 
> I guess you used a poor comparison.
> 
> Your whining doesn't make me uncomfortable, it amuses me.
Click to expand...


Maybe you don't quite understand how to construct a sentence. You must be one of the dumb ones. Figures



Toddsterpatriot said:


> If we *don't* pay you, will you go away?



If you dont pay your bill the service goes away not the company stupid. Then you wind up with a bad remark on your credit. You trailer parks are not very bright.


----------



## Asclepias

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my way to bed here, I just caught up on the thread again.  And reading over the recent posts, I wonder why all those trillions of dollars spent on the so-called 'war on poverty' to date doesn't qualify as adequate reparations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one thing for sure is you could buy more than 40 acres and a mule.  reparations are not due to 15-20 generations down the line.   and if they are it should be related to proven direct lineage to a slave in the proportion of blood they have to that slave.  take a barak obama.  a black man who has no lineage to any slave.  this would be the case with a very large percentage of the black population in america today.
Click to expand...


The POTUS has lineage to a slave through his mother.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Asclepias said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my way to bed here, I just caught up on the thread again.  And reading over the recent posts, I wonder why all those trillions of dollars spent on the so-called 'war on poverty' to date doesn't qualify as adequate reparations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one thing for sure is you could buy more than 40 acres and a mule.  reparations are not due to 15-20 generations down the line.   and if they are it should be related to proven direct lineage to a slave in the proportion of blood they have to that slave.  take a barak obama.  a black man who has no lineage to any slave.  this would be the case with a very large percentage of the black population in america today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The POTUS has lineage to a slave through his mother.
Click to expand...


His mother is hawaiian. Father's from Kenya.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Asclepias said:


> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say we give all the negroes reparations EXCEPT ASCLEPIAS!!!! He'd have to go back to Senegal to collect his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a peon. What makes you think you get to decide anything?
Click to expand...


Maybe it's because you haven't collected anything now, have you? So maybe Gibby DOES have the power.


----------



## Asclepias

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> one thing for sure is you could buy more than 40 acres and a mule.  reparations are not due to 15-20 generations down the line.   and if they are it should be related to proven direct lineage to a slave in the proportion of blood they have to that slave.  take a barak obama.  a black man who has no lineage to any slave.  this would be the case with a very large percentage of the black population in america today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The POTUS has lineage to a slave through his mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His mother is hawaiian. Father's from Kenya.
Click to expand...


You are retarded.  Do you know what lineage means?


----------



## Asclepias

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GibsonSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say we give all the negroes reparations EXCEPT ASCLEPIAS!!!! He'd have to go back to Senegal to collect his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a peon. What makes you think you get to decide anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because you haven't collected anything now, have you? So maybe Gibby DOES have the power.
Click to expand...


You dont know what I have collected do you?  Believe me Gibby has no power. He is peon just like you are.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POTUS has lineage to a slave through his mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His mother is hawaiian. Father's from Kenya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are retarded.  Do you know what lineage means?
Click to expand...


It means his mother is Hawaiian.


----------



## Asclepias

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> His mother is hawaiian. Father's from Kenya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are retarded.  Do you know what lineage means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means his mother is Hawaiian.
Click to expand...


There are dictionaries available online. You should look up the word so you dont look quite so stupid.  BTW his mother is white.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/30/barack-obama-slave-ancestry_n_1721018.html


----------



## Bumberclyde

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are retarded.  Do you know what lineage means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means his mother is Hawaiian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are dictionaries available online. You should look up the word so you dont look quite so stupid.
Click to expand...


Maybe his pappy's family caught your family back in the old country and sold you to whiteys. Go ask POTUS for some reparations!


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The POTUS has lineage to a slave through his mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His mother is hawaiian. Father's from Kenya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are retarded.  Do you know what lineage means?
Click to expand...

Actually, being black you are much more likely to be retarded and to have a lineage of decidedly unsuccessful ancestors. That's inconvenient and not politically correct, but true.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> His mother is hawaiian. Father's from Kenya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are retarded.  Do you know what lineage means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, being black you are much more likely to be retarded and to have a lineage of decidedly unsuccessful ancestors. That's inconvenient and not politically correct, but true.
Click to expand...


You have it backwards as usual. White people are subject to all sorts of problems due to their small gene pool. You also suffer far more from retardation.

Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds | Fox News


----------



## Bumberclyde

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are retarded.  Do you know what lineage means?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, being black you are much more likely to be retarded and to have a lineage of decidedly unsuccessful ancestors. That's inconvenient and not politically correct, but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have it backwards as usual. White people are subject to all sorts of problems due to their small gene pool. You also suffer far more from retardation.
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds | Fox News
Click to expand...


Fox News!!!!!


----------



## Asclepias

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means his mother is Hawaiian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are dictionaries available online. You should look up the word so you dont look quite so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe his pappy's family caught your family back in the old country and sold you to whiteys. Go ask POTUS for some reparations!
Click to expand...


No a Black slave acquired his freedom and got a white woman pregnant. That child passed into the white world and lived as a white person. He may even be one of your relatives.


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are retarded.  Do you know what lineage means?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, being black you are much more likely to be retarded and to have a lineage of decidedly unsuccessful ancestors. That's inconvenient and not politically correct, but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have it backwards as usual. White people are subject to all sorts of problems due to their small gene pool. You also suffer far more from retardation.
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds | Fox News
Click to expand...


You just won several debate points with me simply for quoting Fox News !!! 
  Shows you're a "fair and balanced" consumer of the news...


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, being black you are much more likely to be retarded and to have a lineage of decidedly unsuccessful ancestors. That's inconvenient and not politically correct, but true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have it backwards as usual. White people are subject to all sorts of problems due to their small gene pool. You also suffer far more from retardation.
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds | Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just won several debate points with me simply for quoting Fox News !!!
> Shows you're a "fair and balanced" consumer of the news...
Click to expand...


I cant take credit.  Fox was just one of several stations that reported the study.  I grabbed the first link.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are dictionaries available online. You should look up the word so you dont look quite so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe his pappy's family caught your family back in the old country and sold you to whiteys. Go ask POTUS for some reparations!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No a Black slave acquired his freedom and got a white woman pregnant. That child passed into the white world and lived as a white person. He may even be one of your relatives.
Click to expand...

Nope, no jungle bunny in my lineage. But that's the ultimate goal for nignags? Living white?


----------



## Asclepias

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe his pappy's family caught your family back in the old country and sold you to whiteys. Go ask POTUS for some reparations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No a Black slave acquired his freedom and got a white woman pregnant. That child passed into the white world and lived as a white person. He may even be one of your relatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, no jungle bunny in my lineage. But that's the ultimate goal for nignags? Living white?
Click to expand...


I dont know what a jungle bunny or nignag is. I am saying that there are a lot of mulatoos that passed themselves off as white so as to not endure discrimination. You probably have recent African blood in you and dont even know it.  We already know you are descended from Africans but that probably blows your little mind too much. I know I wouldnt want to be white. I love being black.  We are the primitive man.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats right. They dont have cable in trailer parks i was told.  Well go tell that to your ISP then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have an ISP nor do I live in a trailer park and neither of those has anything to do with what you're seeking. Which is payment for services not rendered. You are owed nothing. I pity idiots like you that needs the white man to help survive in this world. Don't worry I'm sure your welfare check is in the mail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be too ignorant to know what an ISP is or you are stealing access.  No matter.  Services were not rendered but forced. For that the US owes. Your dumbass attempt at shaming someone pointing out that it has not been paid is typical of you being a deadbeat convict and a liar like everyone knows you are.
Click to expand...


Not stealing anything. I use an air card for my laptop when I'm at home. My company foots the bill. The US owes you nothing, the US forced no one into slavery. Your gripe is with those of your kind that sold your ancestors into slavery to begin with. 

I'm not trying to shame anyone, Lord knows you blacks have no shame when it comes to hand outs from the white man.


And that's ex-convict and I don't need to lie especially to some perpetual victim like yourself. I bet you'd starve to death if someone hid your food stamps in your work boots.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have an ISP nor do I live in a trailer park and neither of those has anything to do with what you're seeking. Which is payment for services not rendered. You are owed nothing. I pity idiots like you that needs the white man to help survive in this world. Don't worry I'm sure your welfare check is in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be too ignorant to know what an ISP is or you are stealing access.  No matter.  Services were not rendered but forced. For that the US owes. Your dumbass attempt at shaming someone pointing out that it has not been paid is typical of you being a deadbeat convict and a liar like everyone knows you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not stealing anything. I use an air card for my laptop when I'm at home. My company foots the bill. The US owes you nothing, the US forced no one into slavery. Your gripe is with those of your kind that sold your ancestors into slavery to begin with.
> 
> I'm not trying to shame anyone, Lord knows you blacks have no shame when it comes to hand outs from the white man.
> 
> 
> And that's ex-convict and I don't need to lie especially to some perpetual victim like yourself. I bet you'd starve to death if someone hid your food stamps in your work boots.
Click to expand...


More of your lies.  You live in a trailer park and have no job. Thats what white convicts do best is lie and steal.  The US is responsible for allowing slavery and contributing by putting clauses in the constitution to make it possible. You are trying to shame someone but its not working. The US owes black people its very existence due to the labor by Black people to make this country a powerhouse. You sure know a lot about foodstamps. Are you mooching off the government in addition to being an convict?


----------



## Bumberclyde

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No a Black slave acquired his freedom and got a white woman pregnant. That child passed into the white world and lived as a white person. He may even be one of your relatives.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no jungle bunny in my lineage. But that's the ultimate goal for nignags? Living white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont know what a jungle bunny or nignag is. I am saying that there are a lot of mulatoos that passed themselves off as white so as to not endure discrimination. You probably have recent African blood in you and dont even know it.  We already know you are descended from Africans but that probably blows your little mind too much. I know I wouldnt want to be white. I love being black.  We are the primitive man.
Click to expand...

I know we all descended from Lucy in Africa, but the smart homosapiens of the time left that continent. Africans are still primitive, you'd like it there.


----------



## Asclepias

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no jungle bunny in my lineage. But that's the ultimate goal for nignags? Living white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know what a jungle bunny or nignag is. I am saying that there are a lot of mulatoos that passed themselves off as white so as to not endure discrimination. You probably have recent African blood in you and dont even know it.  We already know you are descended from Africans but that probably blows your little mind too much. I know I wouldnt want to be white. I love being black.  We are the primitive man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know we all descended from Lucy in Africa, but the smart homosapiens of the time left that continent. Africans are still primitive, you'd like it there.
Click to expand...


The species of homo sapiens sapiens reached its current evolutionary stage in Africa and then left.  The ones that left and went to Europe were the dumbest of all because they got caught in an ice age and lost their ability to produce melanin.  Africans will always be primitive.  That simply means the first of its kind from the latin word primus or primary.  Only a dumb ass like you would think thats an insult. Your substandard intelligence and education is on display once again.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be too ignorant to know what an ISP is or you are stealing access.  No matter.  Services were not rendered but forced. For that the US owes. Your dumbass attempt at shaming someone pointing out that it has not been paid is typical of you being a deadbeat convict and a liar like everyone knows you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not stealing anything. I use an air card for my laptop when I'm at home. My company foots the bill. The US owes you nothing, the US forced no one into slavery. Your gripe is with those of your kind that sold your ancestors into slavery to begin with.
> 
> I'm not trying to shame anyone, Lord knows you blacks have no shame when it comes to hand outs from the white man.
> 
> 
> And that's ex-convict and I don't need to lie especially to some perpetual victim like yourself. I bet you'd starve to death if someone hid your food stamps in your work boots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More of your lies.  You live in a trailer park and have no job. Thats what white convicts do best is lie and steal.  The US is responsible for allowing slavery and contributing by putting clauses in the constitution to make it possible. You are trying to shame someone but its not working. The US owes black people its very existence due to the labor by Black people to make this country a powerhouse. You sure know a lot about foodstamps. Are you mooching off the government in addition to being an convict?
Click to expand...


You've proven one thing. You do no know me well at all. 

Slavery was perfectly legal. If anything blacks owe the US for giving them the freedom to live in such a exceptional nation. You are proving your ignorance, the fraction of people that were slaves and the fraction that did any work wasn't used to build this nation but to pick cotton, tobacco and cut sugar cane.  

Stay a victim the rest of your life. It's all you were taught to do anyhow.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not stealing anything. I use an air card for my laptop when I'm at home. My company foots the bill. The US owes you nothing, the US forced no one into slavery. Your gripe is with those of your kind that sold your ancestors into slavery to begin with.
> 
> I'm not trying to shame anyone, Lord knows you blacks have no shame when it comes to hand outs from the white man.
> 
> 
> And that's ex-convict and I don't need to lie especially to some perpetual victim like yourself. I bet you'd starve to death if someone hid your food stamps in your work boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of your lies.  You live in a trailer park and have no job. Thats what white convicts do best is lie and steal.  The US is responsible for allowing slavery and contributing by putting clauses in the constitution to make it possible. You are trying to shame someone but its not working. The US owes black people its very existence due to the labor by Black people to make this country a powerhouse. You sure know a lot about foodstamps. Are you mooching off the government in addition to being an convict?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've proven one thing. You do no know me well at all.
> 
> Slavery was perfectly legal. If anything blacks owe the US for giving them the freedom to live in such a exceptional nation. You are proving your ignorance, the fraction of people that were slaves and the fraction that did any work wasn't used to build this nation but to pick cotton, tobacco and cut sugar cane.
> 
> Stay a victim the rest of your life. It's all you were taught to do anyhow.
Click to expand...


You are a liar and a convict. Thats all I need to know about you.

I think I mentioned a couple of times that slavery was legalized by the US.  That has nothing to do with whether it was right or wrong. If your dispute is that slavery is right then you and me have nothing further to discuss.  This country would not have been exceptional without Black people. Thats what gave the US its economic power.

Stay a liar and a convict the rest of you life. That is the only example you have.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know what a jungle bunny or nignag is. I am saying that there are a lot of mulatoos that passed themselves off as white so as to not endure discrimination. You probably have recent African blood in you and dont even know it.  We already know you are descended from Africans but that probably blows your little mind too much. I know I wouldnt want to be white. I love being black.  We are the primitive man.
> 
> 
> 
> I know we all descended from Lucy in Africa, but the smart homosapiens of the time left that continent. Africans are still primitive, you'd like it there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The species of homo sapiens sapiens reached its current evolutionary stage in Africa and then left.  The ones that left and went to Europe were the dumbest of all because they got caught in an ice age and lost their ability to produce melanin.  Africans will always be primitive.  That simply means the first of its kind from the latin word primus or primary.  Only a dumb ass like you would think thats an insult. Your substandard intelligence and education is on display once again.
Click to expand...

Primitive also means not evolved, but that's a sixth grade word, you probably didn't make it that far. And in the case of Africa, primitive means not evolved. You'd fit right in. Although maybe you should lose the pompous attitude.


----------



## Asclepias

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know we all descended from Lucy in Africa, but the smart homosapiens of the time left that continent. Africans are still primitive, you'd like it there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The species of homo sapiens sapiens reached its current evolutionary stage in Africa and then left.  The ones that left and went to Europe were the dumbest of all because they got caught in an ice age and lost their ability to produce melanin.  Africans will always be primitive.  That simply means the first of its kind from the latin word primus or primary.  Only a dumb ass like you would think thats an insult. Your substandard intelligence and education is on display once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Primitive also means not evolved, but that's a sixth grade word, you probably didn't make it that far. And in the case of Africa, primitive means not evolved. You'd fit right in. Although maybe you should lose the pompous attitude.
Click to expand...


No primitive only means not evolved to un-evolved low lifes like yourself. Remember we are the PRIMARY man of the earth. You are a melanin deprived shadow.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The species of homo sapiens sapiens reached its current evolutionary stage in Africa and then left.  The ones that left and went to Europe were the dumbest of all because they got caught in an ice age and lost their ability to produce melanin.  Africans will always be primitive.  That simply means the first of its kind from the latin word primus or primary.  Only a dumb ass like you would think thats an insult. Your substandard intelligence and education is on display once again.
> 
> 
> 
> Primitive also means not evolved, but that's a sixth grade word, you probably didn't make it that far. And in the case of Africa, primitive means not evolved. You'd fit right in. Although maybe you should lose the pompous attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No primitive only means not evolved to un-evolved low lifes like yourself. Remember we are the PRIMARY man of the earth. You are a melanin deprived shadow.
Click to expand...

We are all from the same ancestors, you idiot. Making us all primary men. It's just that we've evolved, blacks haven't.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of your lies.  You live in a trailer park and have no job. Thats what white convicts do best is lie and steal.  The US is responsible for allowing slavery and contributing by putting clauses in the constitution to make it possible. You are trying to shame someone but its not working. The US owes black people its very existence due to the labor by Black people to make this country a powerhouse. You sure know a lot about foodstamps. Are you mooching off the government in addition to being an convict?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've proven one thing. You do no know me well at all.
> 
> Slavery was perfectly legal. If anything blacks owe the US for giving them the freedom to live in such a exceptional nation. You are proving your ignorance, the fraction of people that were slaves and the fraction that did any work wasn't used to build this nation but to pick cotton, tobacco and cut sugar cane.
> 
> Stay a victim the rest of your life. It's all you were taught to do anyhow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a liar and a convict. Thats all I need to know about you.
> 
> I think I mentioned a couple of times that slavery was legalized by the US.  That has nothing to do with whether it was right or wrong. If your dispute is that slavery is right then you and me have nothing further to discuss.  This country would not have been exceptional without Black people. Thats what gave the US its economic power.
> 
> Stay a liar and a convict the rest of you life. That is the only example you have.
Click to expand...


Sure it does. It was legal and morally accepted at one point in time. You just can't let go of the fact that your ancestors were nothing more than farm animals.

That's why black neighborhoods are thriving and the whites live in ghettos. 

You are one stupid fuck. But hey, keep on wishing!!


----------



## Asclepias

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primitive also means not evolved, but that's a sixth grade word, you probably didn't make it that far. And in the case of Africa, primitive means not evolved. You'd fit right in. Although maybe you should lose the pompous attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No primitive only means not evolved to un-evolved low lifes like yourself. Remember we are the PRIMARY man of the earth. You are a melanin deprived shadow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all from the same ancestors, you idiot. Making us all primary men. It's just that we've evolved, blacks haven't.
Click to expand...


Losing the ability to produce melanin is actual an act of devolution.  You had an ability and lost it. Other than that there is no difference except your lack of melanin and the resulting insecurity.


----------



## Asclepias

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've proven one thing. You do no know me well at all.
> 
> Slavery was perfectly legal. If anything blacks owe the US for giving them the freedom to live in such a exceptional nation. You are proving your ignorance, the fraction of people that were slaves and the fraction that did any work wasn't used to build this nation but to pick cotton, tobacco and cut sugar cane.
> 
> Stay a victim the rest of your life. It's all you were taught to do anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar and a convict. Thats all I need to know about you.
> 
> I think I mentioned a couple of times that slavery was legalized by the US.  That has nothing to do with whether it was right or wrong. If your dispute is that slavery is right then you and me have nothing further to discuss.  This country would not have been exceptional without Black people. Thats what gave the US its economic power.
> 
> Stay a liar and a convict the rest of you life. That is the only example you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it does. It was legal and morally accepted at one point in time. You just can't let go of the fact that your ancestors were nothing more than farm animals.
> 
> That's why black neighborhoods are thriving and the whites live in ghettos.
> 
> You are one stupid fuck. But hey, keep on wishing!!
Click to expand...


It was never morally accepted. it was legalized and rationalized.  There have always been abolitionists fighting against slavery.  Why would you want me to let go that whites were so insecure and lazy that they had to forcefully relegate Black people to the status of farm animals? You must feel some guilt which explains your anger.. If so start a movement to get reparations paid. If not you will never get me to "let it go".


----------



## Bumberclyde

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No primitive only means not evolved to un-evolved low lifes like yourself. Remember we are the PRIMARY man of the earth. You are a melanin deprived shadow.
> 
> 
> 
> We are all from the same ancestors, you idiot. Making us all primary men. It's just that we've evolved, blacks haven't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Losing the ability to produce melanin is actual an act of devolution.  You had an ability and lost it. Other than that there is no difference except your lack of melanin and the resulting insecurity.
Click to expand...


We didn't need as much melanin because we were smarter than standing out in the sun all day. You're the one who's insecure for needing yet another handout.


----------



## Asclepias

Bumberclyde said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are all from the same ancestors, you idiot. Making us all primary men. It's just that we've evolved, blacks haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Losing the ability to produce melanin is actual an act of devolution.  You had an ability and lost it. Other than that there is no difference except your lack of melanin and the resulting insecurity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We didn't need as much melanin because we were smarter than standing out in the sun all day. You're the one who's insecure for needing yet another handout.
Click to expand...


You would have died if  you understand what melanin does when you have no access to the sun.  You lost your melanin because you were inside caves eating each other.  Thats why you are stingy. In a perpetual state of trying to take and horde because you lack skills.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Asclepias said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Losing the ability to produce melanin is actual an act of devolution.  You had an ability and lost it. Other than that there is no difference except your lack of melanin and the resulting insecurity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't need as much melanin because we were smarter than standing out in the sun all day. You're the one who's insecure for needing yet another handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would have died if  you understand what melanin does when you have no access to the sun.  You lost your melanin because you were inside caves eating each other.  Thats why you are stingy. In a perpetual state of trying to take and horde because you lack skills.
Click to expand...


Lack skills? White people invented a bazillion more things than blacks. 

So where's your handout at? Get anything yet? Even close?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar and a convict. Thats all I need to know about you.
> 
> I think I mentioned a couple of times that slavery was legalized by the US.  That has nothing to do with whether it was right or wrong. If your dispute is that slavery is right then you and me have nothing further to discuss.  This country would not have been exceptional without Black people. Thats what gave the US its economic power.
> 
> Stay a liar and a convict the rest of you life. That is the only example you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does. It was legal and morally accepted at one point in time. You just can't let go of the fact that your ancestors were nothing more than farm animals.
> 
> That's why black neighborhoods are thriving and the whites live in ghettos.
> 
> You are one stupid fuck. But hey, keep on wishing!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was never morally accepted. it was legalized and rationalized.  There have always been abolitionists fighting against slavery.  Why would you want me to let go that whites were so insecure and lazy that they had to forcefully relegate Black people to the status of farm animals? You must feel some guilt which explains your anger.. If so start a movement to get reparations paid. If not you will never get me to "let it go".
Click to expand...


Sorry but it was morally accepted. I'll concede that not everyone thought so, especially the slaves. White were smart enough to buy slaves to do their dirty work. Have you ever picked cotton? It's a tough job and that cotton will rip your hands to shreds. 

Me angry? No. I laugh at you victims that stay stuck in the past and dream of reparations that will never ever happen.   

Keep dreaming sucker!


----------



## protectionist

Friends said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks have been crying over reparations since 1865 and nothing has been done nor will it ever. It's way past time for blacks to stand on their own two feet and stop relying on the white man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the Civil War a lot of whites in the Union, including President Lincoln wanted to deport Negroes after they were freed, but they could not find a country that would take them. They were thinking about dumping them in Central America, but the Central Americans said they would declare war on us to keep them out.
Click to expand...


*Antarctica ???*


----------



## protectionist

Lonestar_logic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does. It was legal and morally accepted at one point in time. You just can't let go of the fact that your ancestors were nothing more than farm animals.
> 
> That's why black neighborhoods are thriving and the whites live in ghettos.
> 
> You are one stupid fuck. But hey, keep on wishing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was never morally accepted. it was legalized and rationalized.  There have always been abolitionists fighting against slavery.  Why would you want me to let go that whites were so insecure and lazy that they had to forcefully relegate Black people to the status of farm animals? You must feel some guilt which explains your anger.. If so start a movement to get reparations paid. If not you will never get me to "let it go".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry but it was morally accepted. I'll concede that not everyone thought so, especially the slaves. White were smart enough to buy slaves to do their dirty work. Have you ever picked cotton? It's a tough job and that cotton will rip your hands to shreds.
> 
> Me angry? No. I laugh at you victims that stay stuck in the past and dream of reparations that will never ever happen.
> 
> Keep dreaming sucker!
Click to expand...


Oh, he will!  He will!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I will stay just to continue making you uncomfortable.  For other that will provide agonizing fear but hey I cant help you guys with your particular psychosis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I don't pay my cable bill, my service goes away.
> 
> I guess you used a poor comparison.
> 
> Your whining doesn't make me uncomfortable, it amuses me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you don't quite understand how to construct a sentence. You must be one of the dumb ones. Figures
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we *don't* pay you, will you go away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you dont pay your bill the service goes away not the company stupid. Then you wind up with a bad remark on your credit. You trailer parks are not very bright.
Click to expand...


If we don't pay you, will your whining go away? 

Or will your whining increase?


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Thats why you are stingy. In a perpetual state of trying to take and horde because you lack skills.



The lacking of skills is best illustrated by the lacking of skills of being taken seriously, when one pretends to be the owner/operator of a business, but has been blabbing away non-stop here, for the past 2 days.

*HA HA HA HA !!!!*

http://oi44.tinypic.com/29apboi.jpg


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are retarded.  Do you know what lineage means?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, being black you are much more likely to be retarded and to have a lineage of decidedly unsuccessful ancestors. That's inconvenient and not politically correct, but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have it backwards as usual. White people are subject to all sorts of problems due to their small gene pool. You also suffer far more from retardation.
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds | Fox News
Click to expand...


And we have higher IQs.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be too ignorant to know what an ISP is or you are stealing access.  No matter.  Services were not rendered but forced. For that the US owes. Your dumbass attempt at shaming someone pointing out that it has not been paid is typical of you being a deadbeat convict and a liar like everyone knows you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not stealing anything. I use an air card for my laptop when I'm at home. My company foots the bill. The US owes you nothing, the US forced no one into slavery. Your gripe is with those of your kind that sold your ancestors into slavery to begin with.
> 
> I'm not trying to shame anyone, Lord knows you blacks have no shame when it comes to hand outs from the white man.
> 
> 
> And that's ex-convict and I don't need to lie especially to some perpetual victim like yourself. I bet you'd starve to death if someone hid your food stamps in your work boots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More of your lies.  You live in a trailer park and have no job. Thats what white convicts do best is lie and steal.  The US is responsible for allowing slavery and contributing by putting clauses in the constitution to make it possible. You are trying to shame someone but its not working. The US owes black people its very existence due to the labor by Black people to make this country a powerhouse. You sure know a lot about foodstamps. Are you mooching off the government in addition to being an convict?
Click to expand...


*The US is responsible for allowing slavery and contributing by putting clauses in the constitution to make it possible. *

What clauses?


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not stealing anything. I use an air card for my laptop when I'm at home. My company foots the bill. The US owes you nothing, the US forced no one into slavery. Your gripe is with those of your kind that sold your ancestors into slavery to begin with.
> 
> I'm not trying to shame anyone, Lord knows you blacks have no shame when it comes to hand outs from the white man.
> 
> 
> And that's ex-convict and I don't need to lie especially to some perpetual victim like yourself. I bet you'd starve to death if someone hid your food stamps in your work boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of your lies.  You live in a trailer park and have no job. Thats what white convicts do best is lie and steal.  The US is responsible for allowing slavery and contributing by putting clauses in the constitution to make it possible. You are trying to shame someone but its not working. The US owes black people its very existence due to the labor by Black people to make this country a powerhouse. You sure know a lot about foodstamps. Are you mooching off the government in addition to being an convict?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The US is responsible for allowing slavery and contributing by putting clauses in the constitution to make it possible. *
> 
> What clauses?
Click to expand...


3/5ths compromise for one.  Look in the constitution for other clauses on slavery. Report back with your findings.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, being black you are much more likely to be retarded and to have a lineage of decidedly unsuccessful ancestors. That's inconvenient and not politically correct, but true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have it backwards as usual. White people are subject to all sorts of problems due to their small gene pool. You also suffer far more from retardation.
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds | Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And we have higher IQs.
Click to expand...


Based on a test designed by a white guy.  Everyone else knows its BS.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I don't pay my cable bill, my service goes away.
> 
> I guess you used a poor comparison.
> 
> Your whining doesn't make me uncomfortable, it amuses me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you don't quite understand how to construct a sentence. You must be one of the dumb ones. Figures
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we *don't* pay you, will you go away?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you dont pay your bill the service goes away not the company stupid. Then you wind up with a bad remark on your credit. You trailer parks are not very bright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we don't pay you, will your whining go away?
> 
> Or will your whining increase?
Click to expand...


Will you stop whining about having to pay?  I was never whining.  Just alerting you to the debt owed.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why you are stingy. In a perpetual state of trying to take and horde because you lack skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lacking of skills is best illustrated by the lacking of skills of being taken seriously, when one pretends to be the owner/operator of a business, but has been blabbing away non-stop here, for the past 2 days.
> 
> *HA HA HA HA !!!!*
> 
> http://oi44.tinypic.com/29apboi.jpg
Click to expand...


You can do that when you don't have to punch a time clock.  Now I know you never owned a business.


----------



## Foxfyre

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have it backwards as usual. White people are subject to all sorts of problems due to their small gene pool. You also suffer far more from retardation.
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we have higher IQs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on a test designed by a white guy.  Everyone else knows its BS.
Click to expand...


Are you saying black people have to have a different test to pass in order for it to be fair?  Is that honestly what you are saying?


----------



## Asclepias

Foxfyre said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we have higher IQs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on a test designed by a white guy.  Everyone else knows its BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying black people have to have a different test to pass in order for it to be fair?  Is that honestly what you are saying?
Click to expand...


I'm saying the present test is not a true measure of intelligence.  No one can test that unless you can ID all the factors that go into getting the right answer.  You may be interested to know the test was modeled on the research of a known eugenicist.  How can you tell me I am less intelligent because I resent a question on your test that white people dont find offensive?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> More of your lies.  You live in a trailer park and have no job. Thats what white convicts do best is lie and steal.  The US is responsible for allowing slavery and contributing by putting clauses in the constitution to make it possible. You are trying to shame someone but its not working. The US owes black people its very existence due to the labor by Black people to make this country a powerhouse. You sure know a lot about foodstamps. Are you mooching off the government in addition to being an convict?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US is responsible for allowing slavery and contributing by putting clauses in the constitution to make it possible. *
> 
> What clauses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3/5ths compromise for one.  Look in the constitution for other clauses on slavery. Report back with your findings.
Click to expand...


So you aren't going to tell me which clauses made slavery possible?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have it backwards as usual. White people are subject to all sorts of problems due to their small gene pool. You also suffer far more from retardation.
> 
> Whites Genetically Weaker Than Blacks, Study Finds | Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we have higher IQs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on a test designed by a white guy.  Everyone else knows its BS.
Click to expand...


Based on lots of tests.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you don't quite understand how to construct a sentence. You must be one of the dumb ones. Figures
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont pay your bill the service goes away not the company stupid. Then you wind up with a bad remark on your credit. You trailer parks are not very bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we don't pay you, will your whining go away?
> 
> Or will your whining increase?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you stop whining about having to pay?  I was never whining.  Just alerting you to the debt owed.
Click to expand...


Yes, I heard your whining about what you feel is owed to you.

You'll continue whining because you'll never get paid for the suffering of those freed nearly 150 years ago.

I'll continue mocking you.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why you are stingy. In a perpetual state of trying to take and horde because you lack skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lacking of skills is best illustrated by the lacking of skills of being taken seriously, when one pretends to be the owner/operator of a business, but has been blabbing away non-stop here, for the past 2 days.
> 
> *HA HA HA HA !!!!*
> 
> http://oi44.tinypic.com/29apboi.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can do that when you don't have to punch a time clock.  Now I know you never owned a business.
Click to expand...




You know NOTHING. I owned a business for 12 years, and that showed me (and every business owner) that owning AND OPERATING a business involves hands on, strict attention, and long hours.  You never owned a business, and you obviously have no clue what it's all about.  You're a laughingstock.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you don't quite understand how to construct a sentence. You must be one of the dumb ones. Figures
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont pay your bill the service goes away not the company stupid. Then you wind up with a bad remark on your credit. You trailer parks are not very bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we don't pay you, will your whining go away?
> 
> Or will your whining increase?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you stop whining about having to pay?  I was never whining.  Just alerting you to the debt owed.
Click to expand...


The _"debt owed"_ is the debt YOU OWE to millions of white Americans for all the affirmative action discrimination you have supported and pushed.  Just alerting you to the debt owed.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on a test designed by a white guy.  Everyone else knows its BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying black people have to have a different test to pass in order for it to be fair?  Is that honestly what you are saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm saying the present test is not a true measure of intelligence.  No one can test that unless you can ID all the factors that go into getting the right answer.  You may be interested to know the test was modeled on the research of a known eugenicist.  How can you tell me I am less intelligent because I resent a question on your test that white people dont find offensive?
Click to expand...


Very easily.  IQ tests have to do with KNOWLEDGE, not what is or isn't offensive.  Any more little BS ploys you'd like to try to pass here ?


----------



## Foxfyre

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying black people have to have a different test to pass in order for it to be fair?  Is that honestly what you are saying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying the present test is not a true measure of intelligence.  No one can test that unless you can ID all the factors that go into getting the right answer.  You may be interested to know the test was modeled on the research of a known eugenicist.  How can you tell me I am less intelligent because I resent a question on your test that white people dont find offensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very easily.  IQ tests have to do with KNOWLEDGE, not what is or isn't offensive.  Any more little BS ploys you'd like to try to pass here ?
Click to expand...


Actually competent IQ tests are designed specifically to avoid cultural or language biases and measure ability to reason critically and do problem solving.  Those administered by a skilled technician are probably the most accurate as some could be skewed by differences in reading comprehension skills; i.e. a Frenchman or Mexican whose second language is English might not score as highly on a test administered in English and he/she would score on one administered in his own language.

In my opinion,  a large number of special ed kids are there purely because of reading dysfunction and not because they aren't as bright as 'normal' kids.


----------



## Unkotare

Foxfyre said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying the present test is not a true measure of intelligence.  No one can test that unless you can ID all the factors that go into getting the right answer.  You may be interested to know the test was modeled on the research of a known eugenicist.  How can you tell me I am less intelligent because I resent a question on your test that white people dont find offensive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very easily.  IQ tests have to do with KNOWLEDGE, not what is or isn't offensive.  Any more little BS ploys you'd like to try to pass here ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually competent IQ tests are designed specifically to avoid cultural or language biases and measure ability to reason critically and do problem solving.  Those administered by a skilled technician are probably the most accurate as some could be skewed by differences in reading comprehension skills; i.e. a Frenchman or Mexican whose second language is English might not score as highly on a test administered in English and he/she would score on one administered in his own language.
> 
> In my opinion,  a large number of special ed kids are there purely because of reading dysfunction and not because they aren't as bright as 'normal' kids.
Click to expand...



If there are different skill levels between technicians, that would also factor into the results.


----------



## freedombecki

Foxfyre said:


> Chaussette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just read it. It clearly specifies that since the payment *is* being made there is a expiration date. The question I asked you was if the payment *was not* paid out would a descendant be disallowed from claiming it? The payment *was* made so no one can now come and make a claim. The ex-slaves reparations payments *were never made*. Therefore any reparations granted would go to descendents just like in the case of the Japanese.
> 
> 
> 
> Well no, that's not what it says. It specifies that only immediate children, spouses and parents are included. An amendment in 1992 added non-asian spouses to the compensation list. Nothing anywhere about descendants. And there's also a cut off date. And out of 120,000 people interned, only 81,000 or so were compensated. $20K payout. No interest mentioned. The word "descendant" doesn't appear once. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Bible says that the sins of the fathers shall be visited upon the children even unto the fourth and fifth generations. Interpretation: what happens in previous generations can have very long term consequences..
> 
> The problem when it comes to reparations is who owes somebody else a debt? Again, I lost ancesters in a war that freed the slaves. I had no ancesters who had any part in enslaving anybody. So should I be held liable and be required to help pay reparations for people living now, almost 150 years after that war ended? Or should black people be required to compensate me for what happened to my ancesters on their behalf?
> 
> Ascepias said if a person can prove he descended from slaves he should be compensated. But by whom?
> 
> The black Africans who captured and sold people into slavery?
> The British slave traders?
> Those who bought or inherited the slaves in Mexico? Canada? The USA? Elsewhere including black people who owned slaves?
> And should those black people who did not descend from slaves be required to pay reparations for those who did?
> 
> It all becomes quite absurd after awhile. And I think is perpetuated by silly greedy people, both black and white, who just want others to pay whether deserved or not.
Click to expand...

The people who made a profit off of selling their own constituents to slavers with ships actually were just using them to avoid genocides that still go on today of one tribe killing off as many members of the rival tribes in the region as they can. It's a culture of murder and genocide. Those who purchased slaves over here may have been informed of that and decided it was safer to keep slaves for generations rather than letting people with the ingrained practice of murdering "other tribes" lest they turn on whites and view their former owners as "enemies."

 Oh, my goodness. Obama called Republicans his "enemies," and even saying they should sit on the back of the bus. The more the print presses run, the more the tabloid foamer journalists make. Does remembering him saying that make me a racist? 

 [ame=http://youtu.be/z0YH6UQNbBo]Obama Racism. Calls Republicans "Enemies" & says that "they can ride in the BACK" (of the Car)! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23

Since this is a poll we might just want to look at how effective the arguments have been

Against reparations:  92
For reparations: 9

Enough said?


----------



## Asclepias

Pop23 said:


> Since this is a poll we might just want to look at how effective the arguments have been
> 
> Against reparations:  92
> For reparations: 9
> 
> Enough said?



No. Enough is not said. The poll is a reflection of what side people choose. It has nothing to do with the merit of the argument for or against reparations. No one has come close to putting a dent in the arguments for reparations.  Everyone against just has some vague comments about things that have nothing to do with the facts.


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is a poll we might just want to look at how effective the arguments have been
> 
> Against reparations:  92
> For reparations: 9
> 
> Enough said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Enough is not said. The poll is a reflection of what side people choose. It has nothing to do with the merit of the argument for or against reparations. No one has come close to putting a dent in the arguments for reparations.  Everyone against just has some vague comments about things that have nothing to do with the facts.
Click to expand...


Hows about ..... ?? 

Reparations would be like allowing a convicted murderer to collect $2Mill for an autobiography as long as the proceeds go to the victims. Are the victims gonna forgive and forget? Are they GLAD his story got a brand new movie to open their wounds? 

All the purposes it serves are token and does not serve to provide relief to the original victims. And no relief from the grief is realized by anyone.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Pop23 said:


> Since this is a poll we might just want to look at how effective the arguments have been
> 
> Against reparations:  92
> For reparations: 9
> 
> Enough said?



He doesn't care that it would never get enough votes to be passed into law.
He'll just keep whining.


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is a poll we might just want to look at how effective the arguments have been
> 
> Against reparations:  92
> For reparations: 9
> 
> Enough said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Enough is not said. The poll is a reflection of what side people choose. It has nothing to do with the merit of the argument for or against reparations. No one has come close to putting a dent in the arguments for reparations.  Everyone against just has some vague comments about things that have nothing to do with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hows about ..... ??
> 
> Reparations would be like allowing a convicted murderer to collect $2Mill for an autobiography as long as the proceeds go to the victims. Are the victims gonna forgive and forget? Are they GLAD his story got a brand new movie to open their wounds?
> 
> All the purposes it serves are token and does not serve to provide relief to the original victims. And no relief from the grief is realized by anyone.
Click to expand...


Not quite getting your analogy.  Who is the convicted murder in this and why is he receiving 2 million dollars?  The purpose of reparations would be token as well as provide real assets denied by the withholding of reparations. The victims will never forget but reparations would go a long way towards seeing that real progress is desired.


----------



## Asclepias

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is a poll we might just want to look at how effective the arguments have been
> 
> Against reparations:  92
> For reparations: 9
> 
> Enough said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care that it would never get enough votes to be passed into law.
> He'll just keep whining.
Click to expand...


Dont call it whining it is a debt owed. Would you call it whining if you were not paid for the work you did?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is a poll we might just want to look at how effective the arguments have been
> 
> Against reparations:  92
> For reparations: 9
> 
> Enough said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care that it would never get enough votes to be passed into law.
> He'll just keep whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont call it whining it is a debt owed. Would you call it whining if you were not paid for the work you did?
Click to expand...


You worked as a slave?
Just how old are you?


----------



## S.J.

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care that it would never get enough votes to be passed into law.
> He'll just keep whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont call it whining it is a debt owed. Would you call it whining if you were not paid for the work you did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You worked as a slave?
> Just how old are you?
Click to expand...

I doubt if he's ever worked as anything.


----------



## Pop23

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is a poll we might just want to look at how effective the arguments have been
> 
> Against reparations:  92
> For reparations: 9
> 
> Enough said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Enough is not said. The poll is a reflection of what side people choose. It has nothing to do with the merit of the argument for or against reparations. No one has come close to putting a dent in the arguments for reparations.  Everyone against just has some vague comments about things that have nothing to do with the facts.
Click to expand...


92 of 101 would disagree with you

But you knew that


----------



## Asclepias

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is a poll we might just want to look at how effective the arguments have been
> 
> Against reparations:  92
> For reparations: 9
> 
> Enough said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Enough is not said. The poll is a reflection of what side people choose. It has nothing to do with the merit of the argument for or against reparations. No one has come close to putting a dent in the arguments for reparations.  Everyone against just has some vague comments about things that have nothing to do with the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 92 of 101 would disagree with you
> 
> But you knew that
Click to expand...


92 of 101 on this board.  Out of those 92 that oppose how many are Black?  That would be interesting to find out.  My guess is maybe 2-5 lost souls. But you probably knew that and realized that doesnt impress me at all.


----------



## Pop23

Asclepias said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Enough is not said. The poll is a reflection of what side people choose. It has nothing to do with the merit of the argument for or against reparations. No one has come close to putting a dent in the arguments for reparations.  Everyone against just has some vague comments about things that have nothing to do with the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 92 of 101 would disagree with you
> 
> But you knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 92 of 101 on this board.  Out of those 92 that oppose how many are Black?  That would be interesting to find out.  My guess is maybe 2-5 lost souls. But you probably knew that and realized that doesnt impress me at all.
Click to expand...


How many whites voted for Obama?

hmmmmmm


----------



## Asclepias

Pop23 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 92 of 101 would disagree with you
> 
> But you knew that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 92 of 101 on this board.  Out of those 92 that oppose how many are Black?  That would be interesting to find out.  My guess is maybe 2-5 lost souls. But you probably knew that and realized that doesnt impress me at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many whites voted for Obama?
> 
> hmmmmmm
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with this poll?  Are you topic surfing again?


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Enough is not said. The poll is a reflection of what side people choose. It has nothing to do with the merit of the argument for or against reparations. No one has come close to putting a dent in the arguments for reparations.  Everyone against just has some vague comments about things that have nothing to do with the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows about ..... ??
> 
> Reparations would be like allowing a convicted murderer to collect $2Mill for an autobiography as long as the proceeds go to the victims. Are the victims gonna forgive and forget? Are they GLAD his story got a brand new movie to open their wounds?
> 
> All the purposes it serves are token and does not serve to provide relief to the original victims. And no relief from the grief is realized by anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite getting your analogy.  Who is the convicted murder in this and why is he receiving 2 million dollars?  The purpose of reparations would be token as well as provide real assets denied by the withholding of reparations. The victims will never forget but reparations would go a long way towards seeing that real progress is desired.
Click to expand...


The analogy is ackward, but it works.  Usually a convicted murderer is as naturally destitute as Uncle Sam. Both are only allowed to raise money for noble causes and have no means of support except as prescribed by the law.  So if a convict raises money by selling his story, the proceeds must go to the victims.  That means that Uncle Sam would have to legally justify the appropriation in terms of its ability to raise money from its Constitutional allowance to tax.  You didnt think the money would come from the Confederacy did ya?

I think its problematic to go tell recent Russian immigrants that Uncle Sam just decided to intentionally lose a judgement over a 200 yr old debt. So they have to pony up for what CONSTITUTIONAL reason???

What I find most interesting about your comment is your belief that all reparations would accomplish is to show a desire to repent.  And that say $10Bill would be nothing but an opening to a real apology.  THAT is gonna be an impossible sell. Your expectation should be to ask for whatever amount would end the grief and hurt.   Or like the bereaved family, taking the movie royalty money from the crappile that killed their kin, maybe there's no amount of money that will fix the grief in the first place and they rather not see the murder story win an OSCAR.


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hows about ..... ??
> 
> Reparations would be like allowing a convicted murderer to collect $2Mill for an autobiography as long as the proceeds go to the victims. Are the victims gonna forgive and forget? Are they GLAD his story got a brand new movie to open their wounds?
> 
> All the purposes it serves are token and does not serve to provide relief to the original victims. And no relief from the grief is realized by anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite getting your analogy.  Who is the convicted murder in this and why is he receiving 2 million dollars?  The purpose of reparations would be token as well as provide real assets denied by the withholding of reparations. The victims will never forget but reparations would go a long way towards seeing that real progress is desired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The analogy is ackward, but it works.  Usually a convicted murderer is as naturally destitute as Uncle Sam. Both are only allowed to raise money for noble causes and have no means of support except as prescribed by the law.  So if a convict raises money by selling his story, the proceeds must go to the victims.  That means that Uncle Sam would have to legally justify the appropriation in terms of its ability to raise money from its Constitutional allowance to tax.  You didnt think the money would come from the Confederacy did ya?
> 
> I think its problematic to go tell recent Russian immigrants that Uncle Sam just decided to intentionally lose a judgement over a 200 yr old debt. So they have to pony up for what CONSTITUTIONAL reason???
> 
> What I find most interesting about your comment is your belief that all reparations would accomplish is to show a desire to repent.  And that say $10Bill would be nothing but an opening to a real apology.  THAT is gonna be an impossible sell. Your expectation should be to ask for whatever amount would end the grief and hurt.   Or like the bereaved family, taking the movie royalty money from the crappile that killed their kin, maybe there's no amount of money that will fix the grief in the first place and they rather not see the murder story win an OSCAR.
Click to expand...


OK. The convict part was throwing me off as you are correct they are usually destitute.  In this case Uncle Sam is hardly destitute, has never been sentenced, and never even convicted.  I would describe Uncle Sam more like Bernie Madoff before he was caught.

It may be problematic to tell your new Russian immigrant that his taxes are going to pay for a 200 year old debt that was never paid but I think most rational people would understand a debt is a debt until its paid. I think they would be ok with part of the initiation fee they were going to be paying anyway is going to pay that debt.  They dont seem to have a problem with paying for wars. 

I didnt say thats all reparations would do.  There would be some real economic benefit to not only the  descendants of the ex-slaves but also the US itself would naturally recoup that money in the form of a better economy due to increased spending in the Black sector. The part that would be most valuable is the trust it would build in the Black community.  Most Black people do not trust whites to do what is right to put it simply. That is a big source of contention.  Looking at the excuses against reparations bears that out. To most Blacks its pretty simple. Our ancestors worked and made this nation a economic power. The money those ancestors should have been paid for just that aspect is glaringly obvious. The attempts to trivialize the subsequent effects of slavery on the Black condition also builds large barriers.  You are correct in saying there really is no amount large enough but a good faith gesture of a reasonable amount would show an attempt to rectify the wrong.


----------



## Imperious

There is no doubt that slavery was a horrific act committed by sick individuals, but, I dont think that this necessarily means we should have to financially repararend something that happened 100 years ago! Anyone who is still alive in our currently, had no direct hand in slavery, therefore, why should we have to be the ones paying? Also, only a small portion of people owned slaves, its not like the whole Eastern Seaboard had hundreds upon hundreds of slaves, I think that this topic is commonly over exaggerated, especially in regard to the amount of slaves there were.


----------



## Meathead

I think reparations for slavery are a wonderful idea. I hope a groundswell of support builds and  it gets included in the 2015 Democrat platform. That would be fun to watch!


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this is a poll we might just want to look at how effective the arguments have been
> 
> Against reparations:  92
> For reparations: 9
> 
> Enough said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care that it would never get enough votes to be passed into law.
> He'll just keep whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont call it whining it is a debt owed. Would you call it whining if you were not paid for the work you did?
Click to expand...


It is a debt that was once owed and never paid by some long dead people to other long dead people.

Neither the debtors nor the creditors have any living representatives around.  Nor do they have children around. Nor do they have (for the most part) even any 
GRANDchildren around.  

There is no debt owed anymore by anyone to anybody based on slavery.

Not only did that ship sail, it got grounded, rotted and turned into dust long ago.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is true and shows what type of deadbeats the white people from that era were pretending the war was fought to free slaves We know all along it was to keep the Union intact and promote free states over slave states where white people could benefit from homesteading acts that gave out land and obtain jobs without competing with free slave labor.  The least they could have done was paid up at that point so we could actually obtain something to leave a legacy for.  The white power structure in this country has never truly advocated the inclusion of Black people.  This is just another reason why reparations should be paid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What matters is that no one wanted you people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats not really true. Have you noticed all the mixed children? You need these genes. Yours are inferior according to studies.
Click to expand...

 
The average Negro IQ in Africa is 70. The average Negro IQ in the United States is 85. The 15 point difference in favor of American Negroes is partly due to the benefits of living in a white dominated civilization. It is partly due to genetic contributions made by white slave owners and employers.


----------



## Asclepias

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> What matters is that no one wanted you people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not really true. Have you noticed all the mixed children? You need these genes. Yours are inferior according to studies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The average Negro IQ in Africa is 70. The average Negro IQ in the United States is 85. The 15 point difference in favor of American Negroes is partly due to the benefits of living in a white dominated civilization. It is partly due to genetic contributions made by white slave owners and employers.
Click to expand...


Wait...what? You expect me to lend credibility to a test inspired by a known eugenicist who admittedly, according to studies, has inferior genes? Dont make me laugh. Nobody believes that monkey boy.


----------



## Asclepias

Imperious said:


> There is no doubt that slavery was a horrific act committed by sick individuals, but, I dont think that this necessarily means we should have to financially repararend something that happened 100 years ago! Anyone who is still alive in our currently, had no direct hand in slavery, therefore, why should we have to be the ones paying? Also, only a small portion of people owned slaves, its not like the whole Eastern Seaboard had hundreds upon hundreds of slaves, I think that this topic is commonly over exaggerated, especially in regard to the amount of slaves there were.



It wasnt just committed by some sick individuals.  It was condoned and supported by the US. Even after admitting slavery was wrong they never reimbursed the victims.  For that the US owes. I doesnt matter if your ancestors never owned slaves. You are living in a country that derives its wealth directly from the labor of those slaves hence your participation by paying your taxes.  Of course the topic is over exaggerated to some.  That just points to your lack of perspective to be honest.


----------



## Asclepias

IlarMeilyr said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care that it would never get enough votes to be passed into law.
> He'll just keep whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont call it whining it is a debt owed. Would you call it whining if you were not paid for the work you did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a debt that was once owed and never paid by some long dead people to other long dead people.
> 
> Neither the debtors nor the creditors have any living representatives around.  Nor do they have children around. Nor do they have (for the most part) even any
> GRANDchildren around.
> 
> There is no debt owed anymore by anyone to anybody based on slavery.
> 
> Not only did that ship sail, it got grounded, rotted and turned into dust long ago.
Click to expand...


You keep getting mixed up and confused.  The US and not the slave owners are the party responsible for allowing slavery.  The slave owners just took advantage of the US allowing it to occur. Please pay attention.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not really true. Have you noticed all the mixed children? You need these genes. Yours are inferior according to studies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The average Negro IQ in Africa is 70. The average Negro IQ in the United States is 85. The 15 point difference in favor of American Negroes is partly due to the benefits of living in a white dominated civilization. It is partly due to genetic contributions made by white slave owners and employers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait...what? You expect me to lend credibility to a test inspired by a known eugenicist who admittedly, according to studies, has inferior genes? Dont make me laugh. Nobody believes that monkey boy.
Click to expand...

Why would anyone care if you are "lent" credibility? After all, you've assigned almost every human advancement to the most primitive peoples to have ever inhabited the earth.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> The average Negro IQ in Africa is 70. The average Negro IQ in the United States is 85. The 15 point difference in favor of American Negroes is partly due to the benefits of living in a white dominated civilization. It is partly due to genetic contributions made by white slave owners and employers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...what? You expect me to lend credibility to a test inspired by a known eugenicist who admittedly, according to studies, has inferior genes? Dont make me laugh. Nobody believes that monkey boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would anyone care if you are "lent" credibility? After all, you've assigned almost every human advancement to the most primitive peoples to have ever inhabited the earth.
Click to expand...


Evidently monkey boy cares. He cited the test attempting to convince me. Are you stupid or something?  Thats correct. The Africans are the most primitive people on earth. Only a moron like you doesn't realize primitive means primary from the latin primus. Go look up the etymology of the word retard. 

Now when you can show me where the first languages, writing, examples of math, philosophy, and sciences all come from you will be a little smarter. Face it.  Without Black people cave apes would still be running around in caves eating each other.  Why was Greece was the first known European country and for years europeans claimed they were not really white?


----------



## Unkotare

Friends said:


> The average Negro IQ in Africa is 70.





Wow, 69 points higher than yours!


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...what? You expect me to lend credibility to a test inspired by a known eugenicist who admittedly, according to studies, has inferior genes? Dont make me laugh. Nobody believes that monkey boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone care if you are "lent" credibility? After all, you've assigned almost every human advancement to the most primitive peoples to have ever inhabited the earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently monkey boy cares. He cited the test attempting to convince me. Are you stupid or something?  Thats correct. The Africans are the most primitive people on earth. Only a moron like you doesn't realize primitive means primary from the latin primus. Go look up the etymology of the word retard.
> 
> Now when you can show me where the first languages, writing, examples of math, philosophy, and sciences all come from you will be a little smarter. Face it.  Without Black people cave apes would still be running around in caves eating each other.  Why was Greece was the first known European country and for years europeans claimed they were not really white?
Click to expand...

I have no idea what you're talking about. The best I can make of your babbling is that Greeks were not "white".

Also, I've never called blacks "cave apes", or even apes. They had only just achieved the level of European cavemen before European intervention, despite the possibility of diffusion both from Europe and North Africa.


----------



## Foxfyre

People, this is getting more and more stupid and we seem to have racists of every color crawling out of the wood work on this one.

I think a sufficient case has been made that reparations for slavery that ended more than 150 years ago is idiotic and not really worth the time of any thinking person to bother with.  Reparations are promoted and defended only by racist opportunists of all skin colors who are interested in keeping racism alive and well.

And I can't sit by and hear people actually suggest that black people are intellectually inferior to white people.  Black children who are expected and required to learn and perform as all other children almost always will and certainly will on the same level as any other children.  Some will excel; some won't.  Skin color has nothing to do with it.

But those who are treated as inferior or that they won't be allowed opportunity or fair treatment or whatever will too often believe they are inferior and/or can't do it or there is no point in trying.  Those who are discouraged from excelling or accomplishing academically for fear they will be accused of 'acting white' or some other idiotic characterization may very well sell themselves short and/or perform less competently on IQ tests or SATs or other means of measurement.

Before government meddling and racism became a national industry, black children in the segregated inner city schools of New York City and elsewhere were performing every bit as well as their counterparts in the area 'white' schools.  Anybody who doesn't buy that should read up on it.  A good place to start would be with Thomas Sowell's excellent book:  Education:  Assumptions vs History as well as some of his many essays on the subject.

But I would advise fellow members that we are in danger of having our IQ lowered simply reading some of the idiotic stuff posted on this thread both by black and white members here.


----------



## Meathead

Foxfyre said:


> People, this is getting more and more stupid and we seem to have racists of every color crawling out of the wood work on this one.
> 
> I think a sufficient case has been made that reparations for slavery that ended more than 150 years ago is idiotic and not really worth the time of any thinking person to bother with.  Reparations are promoted and defended only by racist opportunists of all skin colors who are interested in keeping racism alive and well.
> 
> And I can't sit by and hear people actually suggest that black people are intellectually inferior to white people.  Black children who are expected and required to learn and perform as all other children almost always will and certainly will on the same level as any other children.  Some will excel; some won't.  Skin color has nothing to do with it.
> 
> But those who are treated as inferior or that they won't be allowed opportunity or fair treatment or whatever will too often believe they are inferior and/or can't do it or there is no point in trying.  Those who are discouraged from excelling or accomplishing academically for fear they will be accused of 'acting white' or some other idiotic characterization may very well sell themselves short and/or perform less competently on IQ tests or SATs or other means of measurement.
> 
> Before government meddling and racism became a national industry, black children in the segregated inner city schools of New York City and elsewhere were performing every bit as well as their counterparts in the area 'white' schools.  Anybody who doesn't buy that should read up on it.  A good place to start would be with Thomas Sowell's excellent book:  Education:  Assumptions vs History as well as some of his many essays on the subject.
> 
> But I would advise fellow members that we are in danger of having our IQ lowered simply reading some of the idiotic stuff posted on this thread both by black and white members here.


I understand you're trying to bring a balance to difficult discussion, but at the same time I think that in that attempt you're trying to be egalitarian in spite of the glaringly obvious. Equality is a concept very rare in nature. It is rather a human construct championed by those who accept dogma far more readily than fact. To you I would say that despite your idealism, what you wish will never be true.

If wishes were horses, then beggars would ride, to use a tired metaphor.


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite getting your analogy.  Who is the convicted murder in this and why is he receiving 2 million dollars?  The purpose of reparations would be token as well as provide real assets denied by the withholding of reparations. The victims will never forget but reparations would go a long way towards seeing that real progress is desired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The analogy is ackward, but it works.  Usually a convicted murderer is as naturally destitute as Uncle Sam. Both are only allowed to raise money for noble causes and have no means of support except as prescribed by the law.  So if a convict raises money by selling his story, the proceeds must go to the victims.  That means that Uncle Sam would have to legally justify the appropriation in terms of its ability to raise money from its Constitutional allowance to tax.  You didnt think the money would come from the Confederacy did ya?
> 
> I think its problematic to go tell recent Russian immigrants that Uncle Sam just decided to intentionally lose a judgement over a 200 yr old debt. So they have to pony up for what CONSTITUTIONAL reason???
> 
> What I find most interesting about your comment is your belief that all reparations would accomplish is to show a desire to repent.  And that say $10Bill would be nothing but an opening to a real apology.  THAT is gonna be an impossible sell. Your expectation should be to ask for whatever amount would end the grief and hurt.   Or like the bereaved family, taking the movie royalty money from the crappile that killed their kin, maybe there's no amount of money that will fix the grief in the first place and they rather not see the murder story win an OSCAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK. The convict part was throwing me off as you are correct they are usually destitute.  In this case Uncle Sam is hardly destitute, has never been sentenced, and never even convicted.  I would describe Uncle Sam more like Bernie Madoff before he was caught.
> 
> It may be problematic to tell your new Russian immigrant that his taxes are going to pay for a 200 year old debt that was never paid but I think most rational people would understand a debt is a debt until its paid. I think they would be ok with part of the initiation fee they were going to be paying anyway is going to pay that debt.  They dont seem to have a problem with paying for wars.
> 
> I didnt say thats all reparations would do.  There would be some real economic benefit to not only the  descendants of the ex-slaves but also the US itself would naturally recoup that money in the form of a better economy due to increased spending in the Black sector. The part that would be most valuable is the trust it would build in the Black community.  Most Black people do not trust whites to do what is right to put it simply. That is a big source of contention.  Looking at the excuses against reparations bears that out. To most Blacks its pretty simple. Our ancestors worked and made this nation a economic power. The money those ancestors should have been paid for just that aspect is glaringly obvious. The attempts to trivialize the subsequent effects of slavery on the Black condition also builds large barriers.  You are correct in saying there really is no amount large enough but a good faith gesture of a reasonable amount would show an attempt to rectify the wrong.
Click to expand...


+1 for the Bernie Madoff comparison.. The problem here is the specific form of settlement. You do not get to make suing for damages -- an on-going experiment with "relations and trust" in our justice factory. And I fear that a ONE-TERM payment -- would PROVOKE more bad faith than it solves. Within a year or two -- the stimulus from a one-time payout would dissipate and there would be same effect on the economy as when Uncle Same makes Temporary subsidies to states for programs that the states are then obliged to fund in perpetuity.

You need more of a "structured settlement" whereby for instance, folks disadvantaged by bad karma from the government (and that would include the failed treaties with Amer. Indians) would receive vouchers to ensure schools of their choice, or that only they could receive EITC tax credits for instance. Something that has a LASTING effect on the disadvantages that they have suffered. And then we get to focus on the whining and begging about WHO is in the receiving class and how many drops of blood it takes to be eligible for the settlement.. That's counterproductive if we ever want to get AWAY from being a society so LEGALLY and ADMINISTRATIVELY fixated on race and descendency.


----------



## Foxfyre

Meathead said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> People, this is getting more and more stupid and we seem to have racists of every color crawling out of the wood work on this one.
> 
> I think a sufficient case has been made that reparations for slavery that ended more than 150 years ago is idiotic and not really worth the time of any thinking person to bother with.  Reparations are promoted and defended only by racist opportunists of all skin colors who are interested in keeping racism alive and well.
> 
> And I can't sit by and hear people actually suggest that black people are intellectually inferior to white people.  Black children who are expected and required to learn and perform as all other children almost always will and certainly will on the same level as any other children.  Some will excel; some won't.  Skin color has nothing to do with it.
> 
> But those who are treated as inferior or that they won't be allowed opportunity or fair treatment or whatever will too often believe they are inferior and/or can't do it or there is no point in trying.  Those who are discouraged from excelling or accomplishing academically for fear they will be accused of 'acting white' or some other idiotic characterization may very well sell themselves short and/or perform less competently on IQ tests or SATs or other means of measurement.
> 
> Before government meddling and racism became a national industry, black children in the segregated inner city schools of New York City and elsewhere were performing every bit as well as their counterparts in the area 'white' schools.  Anybody who doesn't buy that should read up on it.  A good place to start would be with Thomas Sowell's excellent book:  Education:  Assumptions vs History as well as some of his many essays on the subject.
> 
> But I would advise fellow members that we are in danger of having our IQ lowered simply reading some of the idiotic stuff posted on this thread both by black and white members here.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you're trying to bring a balance to difficult discussion, but at the same time I think that in that attempt you're trying to be egalitarian in spite of the glaringly obvious. Equality is a concept very rare in nature. It is rather a human construct championed by those who accept dogma far more readily than fact. To you I would say that despite your idealism, what you wish will never be true.
> 
> If wishes were horses, then beggars would ride, to use a tired metaphor.
Click to expand...


I am not speaking of theoretical or idealistic equality.  I am speaking of the reality.  I doubt any other human as done such exhaustive research on this as has Thomas Sowell, which is why I recommend his books and essays as the authority.  And having been hands on in mixed race classrooms of sorts, I am also speaking from up close and personal experience.

And what I wish is that racism would cease as a national industry and that political correctness would be condemned as the abomination that it is, and that we allow all people to see skin color as of no more importance than eye color or hair color.  In that I may indeed be overly idealistic, but somebody needs to be.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone care if you are "lent" credibility? After all, you've assigned almost every human advancement to the most primitive peoples to have ever inhabited the earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently monkey boy cares. He cited the test attempting to convince me. Are you stupid or something?  Thats correct. The Africans are the most primitive people on earth. Only a moron like you doesn't realize primitive means primary from the latin primus. Go look up the etymology of the word retard.
> 
> Now when you can show me where the first languages, writing, examples of math, philosophy, and sciences all come from you will be a little smarter. Face it.  Without Black people cave apes would still be running around in caves eating each other.  Why was Greece was the first known European country and for years europeans claimed they were not really white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about. The best I can make of your babbling is that Greeks were not "white".
> 
> Also, I've never called blacks "cave apes", or even apes. They had only just achieved the level of European cavemen before European intervention, despite the possibility of diffusion both from Europe and North Africa.
Click to expand...


We all know you have no idea how to read comprehensively. Read my post slowly and maybe you can ask for help on the 2 syllable words.  I never accused you of calling Black people apes.  I called you a cave ape because you are a racist as exhibited by your retarded posts. If you dont like it show some respect and you will get some. Your grasp of history is astonishing.  Your own historians like Herodotus spoke of the African civilization of Egypt and remarked "the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired."


----------



## Asclepias

Foxfyre said:


> People, this is getting more and more stupid and we seem to have racists of every color crawling out of the wood work on this one.
> 
> I think a sufficient case has been made that reparations for slavery that ended more than 150 years ago is idiotic and not really worth the time of any thinking person to bother with.  Reparations are promoted and defended only by racist opportunists of all skin colors who are interested in keeping racism alive and well.
> 
> And I can't sit by and hear people actually suggest that black people are intellectually inferior to white people.  Black children who are expected and required to learn and perform as all other children almost always will and certainly will on the same level as any other children.  Some will excel; some won't.  Skin color has nothing to do with it.
> 
> But those who are treated as inferior or that they won't be allowed opportunity or fair treatment or whatever will too often believe they are inferior and/or can't do it or there is no point in trying.  Those who are discouraged from excelling or accomplishing academically for fear they will be accused of 'acting white' or some other idiotic characterization may very well sell themselves short and/or perform less competently on IQ tests or SATs or other means of measurement.
> 
> Before government meddling and racism became a national industry, black children in the segregated inner city schools of New York City and elsewhere were performing every bit as well as their counterparts in the area 'white' schools.  Anybody who doesn't buy that should read up on it.  A good place to start would be with Thomas Sowell's excellent book:  Education:  Assumptions vs History as well as some of his many essays on the subject.
> 
> But I would advise fellow members that we are in danger of having our IQ lowered simply reading some of the idiotic stuff posted on this thread both by black and white members here.



I would disagree on any case being made against reparations. So far all the excuses against have been shot down.  Nothing offered so far can dispute that the ex-slaves were not paid reparations.  Nothing offered so far has shown any rationality as to why the descendents of slavery should not be entitled to those reparations. Its idiotic to even argue those points in light of the precedents set by the paying of reparations to the Japanese and the victims of the Rosewood massacre.


----------



## Foxfyre

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> People, this is getting more and more stupid and we seem to have racists of every color crawling out of the wood work on this one.
> 
> I think a sufficient case has been made that reparations for slavery that ended more than 150 years ago is idiotic and not really worth the time of any thinking person to bother with.  Reparations are promoted and defended only by racist opportunists of all skin colors who are interested in keeping racism alive and well.
> 
> And I can't sit by and hear people actually suggest that black people are intellectually inferior to white people.  Black children who are expected and required to learn and perform as all other children almost always will and certainly will on the same level as any other children.  Some will excel; some won't.  Skin color has nothing to do with it.
> 
> But those who are treated as inferior or that they won't be allowed opportunity or fair treatment or whatever will too often believe they are inferior and/or can't do it or there is no point in trying.  Those who are discouraged from excelling or accomplishing academically for fear they will be accused of 'acting white' or some other idiotic characterization may very well sell themselves short and/or perform less competently on IQ tests or SATs or other means of measurement.
> 
> Before government meddling and racism became a national industry, black children in the segregated inner city schools of New York City and elsewhere were performing every bit as well as their counterparts in the area 'white' schools.  Anybody who doesn't buy that should read up on it.  A good place to start would be with Thomas Sowell's excellent book:  Education:  Assumptions vs History as well as some of his many essays on the subject.
> 
> But I would advise fellow members that we are in danger of having our IQ lowered simply reading some of the idiotic stuff posted on this thread both by black and white members here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree on any case being made against reparations. So far all the excuses against have been shot down.  Nothing offered so far can dispute that the ex-slaves were not paid reparations.  Nothing offered so far has shown any rationality as to why the descendents of slavery should not be entitled to those reparations. Its idiotic to even argue those points in light of the precedents set by the paying of reparations to the Japanese and the victims of the Rosewood massacre.
Click to expand...


I know you disagree despite the credible arguments that have been made here.  Which is why, in this discussion, I would classify you as being supportive of the racism and race baiting industry in this country and one who is doing far more harm than good re dealing with racism.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently monkey boy cares. He cited the test attempting to convince me. Are you stupid or something?  Thats correct. The Africans are the most primitive people on earth. Only a moron like you doesn't realize primitive means primary from the latin primus. Go look up the etymology of the word retard.
> 
> Now when you can show me where the first languages, writing, examples of math, philosophy, and sciences all come from you will be a little smarter. Face it.  Without Black people cave apes would still be running around in caves eating each other.  Why was Greece was the first known European country and for years europeans claimed they were not really white?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about. The best I can make of your babbling is that Greeks were not "white".
> 
> Also, I've never called blacks "cave apes", or even apes. They had only just achieved the level of European cavemen before European intervention, despite the possibility of diffusion both from Europe and North Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know you have no idea how to read comprehensively. Read my post slowly and maybe you can ask for help on the 2 syllable words.  I never accused you of calling Black people apes.  I called you a cave ape because you are a racist as exhibited by your retarded posts. If you dont like it show some respect and you will get some. Your grasp of history is astonishing.  Your own historians like Herodotus spoke of the African civilization of Egypt and remarked "the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired."
Click to expand...

You're being daft. The Romany (Gypsies) were labeled as "Egyptians", (get it?) were thus named because the were dark-skinned although they were certainly not black by your definition. Anyway, sub-Saharan Africans were, and still are, the most primitive people on earth. 

They were never able to take advantage of diffusion and remained essentially stone-aged people which is why they were enslaved by not only those who would colonize their lands, but by others centuries before that.


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The analogy is ackward, but it works.  Usually a convicted murderer is as naturally destitute as Uncle Sam. Both are only allowed to raise money for noble causes and have no means of support except as prescribed by the law.  So if a convict raises money by selling his story, the proceeds must go to the victims.  That means that Uncle Sam would have to legally justify the appropriation in terms of its ability to raise money from its Constitutional allowance to tax.  You didnt think the money would come from the Confederacy did ya?
> 
> I think its problematic to go tell recent Russian immigrants that Uncle Sam just decided to intentionally lose a judgement over a 200 yr old debt. So they have to pony up for what CONSTITUTIONAL reason???
> 
> What I find most interesting about your comment is your belief that all reparations would accomplish is to show a desire to repent.  And that say $10Bill would be nothing but an opening to a real apology.  THAT is gonna be an impossible sell. Your expectation should be to ask for whatever amount would end the grief and hurt.   Or like the bereaved family, taking the movie royalty money from the crappile that killed their kin, maybe there's no amount of money that will fix the grief in the first place and they rather not see the murder story win an OSCAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. The convict part was throwing me off as you are correct they are usually destitute.  In this case Uncle Sam is hardly destitute, has never been sentenced, and never even convicted.  I would describe Uncle Sam more like Bernie Madoff before he was caught.
> 
> It may be problematic to tell your new Russian immigrant that his taxes are going to pay for a 200 year old debt that was never paid but I think most rational people would understand a debt is a debt until its paid. I think they would be ok with part of the initiation fee they were going to be paying anyway is going to pay that debt.  They dont seem to have a problem with paying for wars.
> 
> I didnt say thats all reparations would do.  There would be some real economic benefit to not only the  descendants of the ex-slaves but also the US itself would naturally recoup that money in the form of a better economy due to increased spending in the Black sector. The part that would be most valuable is the trust it would build in the Black community.  Most Black people do not trust whites to do what is right to put it simply. That is a big source of contention.  Looking at the excuses against reparations bears that out. To most Blacks its pretty simple. Our ancestors worked and made this nation a economic power. The money those ancestors should have been paid for just that aspect is glaringly obvious. The attempts to trivialize the subsequent effects of slavery on the Black condition also builds large barriers.  You are correct in saying there really is no amount large enough but a good faith gesture of a reasonable amount would show an attempt to rectify the wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> +1 for the Bernie Madoff comparison.. The problem here is the specific form of settlement. You do not get to make suing for damages -- an on-going experiment with "relations and trust" in our justice factory. And I fear that a ONE-TERM payment -- would PROVOKE more bad faith than it creates. Within a year or two -- the stimulus from a one-time payout would dissipate and there would be same effect on the economy as when Uncle Same makes Temporary subsidies to states for programs that the states are then obliged to fund in perpetuity.
> 
> You need more of a "structured settlement" whereby for instance, folks disadvantaged by bad karma from the government (and that would include the failed treaties with Amer. Indians) would receive vouchers to ensure schools of their choice, or that only they could receive EITC tax credits for instance. Something that has a LASTING effect on the disadvantages that they have suffered. And then we get to focus on the whining and begging about WHO is in the receiving class and how many drops of blood it takes to be eligible for the settlement.. That's counterproductive if we ever want to get AWAY from being a society so LEGALLY and ADMINISTRATIVELY fixated on race and descendency.
Click to expand...


In order to reach a specific settlement one would need to agree that there is merit to the idea of reparations. Anytime you sue you are able to set the terms of the settlement.  Regardless, what I am saying is that as an additional benefit the good will generated by the pay out of reparations acknowledges and validates what happened.  Why would a 1 time payment cause bad faith? You paid the debt and then there is nothing further left to be said at that point.  The point of the reparations is not to stimulate the economy. It will be a natural reaction to more money being spent by the Black sector but is in no way designed to be an incentive for agreement to pay reparations.  Its not a bribe so if the effects dissipate thats not an issue.

We decide what we need. That decision belongs to the recipients. Your suggestions may be noted but we need to let go of this inclination to try and decide whats best for people capable of determining that for themselves.  Also this is not going to go like Affirmative Action where everyone is included. This is specifically for Black people that can prove descent from an ex-slave.  Once reparations are paid their is no reason for racial politics. The debt is paid. People will sink or swim on their own.


----------



## Asclepias

Foxfyre said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> People, this is getting more and more stupid and we seem to have racists of every color crawling out of the wood work on this one.
> 
> I think a sufficient case has been made that reparations for slavery that ended more than 150 years ago is idiotic and not really worth the time of any thinking person to bother with.  Reparations are promoted and defended only by racist opportunists of all skin colors who are interested in keeping racism alive and well.
> 
> And I can't sit by and hear people actually suggest that black people are intellectually inferior to white people.  Black children who are expected and required to learn and perform as all other children almost always will and certainly will on the same level as any other children.  Some will excel; some won't.  Skin color has nothing to do with it.
> 
> But those who are treated as inferior or that they won't be allowed opportunity or fair treatment or whatever will too often believe they are inferior and/or can't do it or there is no point in trying.  Those who are discouraged from excelling or accomplishing academically for fear they will be accused of 'acting white' or some other idiotic characterization may very well sell themselves short and/or perform less competently on IQ tests or SATs or other means of measurement.
> 
> Before government meddling and racism became a national industry, black children in the segregated inner city schools of New York City and elsewhere were performing every bit as well as their counterparts in the area 'white' schools.  Anybody who doesn't buy that should read up on it.  A good place to start would be with Thomas Sowell's excellent book:  Education:  Assumptions vs History as well as some of his many essays on the subject.
> 
> But I would advise fellow members that we are in danger of having our IQ lowered simply reading some of the idiotic stuff posted on this thread both by black and white members here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree on any case being made against reparations. So far all the excuses against have been shot down.  Nothing offered so far can dispute that the ex-slaves were not paid reparations.  Nothing offered so far has shown any rationality as to why the descendents of slavery should not be entitled to those reparations. Its idiotic to even argue those points in light of the precedents set by the paying of reparations to the Japanese and the victims of the Rosewood massacre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you disagree despite the credible arguments that have been made here.  Which is why, in this discussion, I would classify you as being supportive of the racism and race baiting industry in this country and one who is doing far more harm than good re dealing with racism.
Click to expand...


What credible arguments?  List even one.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about. The best I can make of your babbling is that Greeks were not "white".
> 
> Also, I've never called blacks "cave apes", or even apes. They had only just achieved the level of European cavemen before European intervention, despite the possibility of diffusion both from Europe and North Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all know you have no idea how to read comprehensively. Read my post slowly and maybe you can ask for help on the 2 syllable words.  I never accused you of calling Black people apes.  I called you a cave ape because you are a racist as exhibited by your retarded posts. If you dont like it show some respect and you will get some. Your grasp of history is astonishing.  Your own historians like Herodotus spoke of the African civilization of Egypt and remarked "the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're being daft. The Romany (Gypsies) were labeled as "Egyptians", (get it?) were thus named because the were dark-skinned although they were certainly not black by your definition. Anyway, sub-Saharan Africans were, and still are, the most primitive people on earth.
> 
> They were never able to take advantage of diffusion and remained essentially stone-aged people which is why they were enslaved by not only those who would colonize their lands, but by others centuries before that.
Click to expand...


You are either stupid or trolling. You need to be aware that the Egyptians are proven sub-saharan via DNA.  Rameses III is E1B1A haploid group.  Look up the DNA results for him and some of the other mummies including King Tut.  Yes we are primitive. The primary man.


----------



## Meathead

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all know you have no idea how to read comprehensively. Read my post slowly and maybe you can ask for help on the 2 syllable words.  I never accused you of calling Black people apes.  I called you a cave ape because you are a racist as exhibited by your retarded posts. If you dont like it show some respect and you will get some. Your grasp of history is astonishing.  Your own historians like Herodotus spoke of the African civilization of Egypt and remarked "the people of Colchis must be Egyptians because like them they are black-skinned and wooly-haired."
> 
> 
> 
> You're being daft. The Romany (Gypsies) were labeled as "Egyptians", (get it?) were thus named because the were dark-skinned although they were certainly not black by your definition. Anyway, sub-Saharan Africans were, and still are, the most primitive people on earth.
> 
> They were never able to take advantage of diffusion and remained essentially stone-aged people which is why they were enslaved by not only those who would colonize their lands, but by others centuries before that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are either stupid or trolling. You need to be aware that the Egyptians are proven sub-saharan via DNA.  Rameses III is E1B1A haploid group.  Look up the DNA results for him and some of the other mummies including King Tut.  Yes we are primitive. The primary man.
Click to expand...

Sure, we've been through this before. Obviously, sub-Saharan blacks were enslaved for a thousand years because they were so advanced. Oddly, the irony is that slavery and colonization delivered sub-Saharan Africans from abject primitiveness. There is an old saying that you can take the boy out of the county, but you can't take the country out of the boy. There is perhaps no clearer example than the underachievement of American blacks.


----------



## Asclepias

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're being daft. The Romany (Gypsies) were labeled as "Egyptians", (get it?) were thus named because the were dark-skinned although they were certainly not black by your definition. Anyway, sub-Saharan Africans were, and still are, the most primitive people on earth.
> 
> They were never able to take advantage of diffusion and remained essentially stone-aged people which is why they were enslaved by not only those who would colonize their lands, but by others centuries before that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are either stupid or trolling. You need to be aware that the Egyptians are proven sub-saharan via DNA.  Rameses III is E1B1A haploid group.  Look up the DNA results for him and some of the other mummies including King Tut.  Yes we are primitive. The primary man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, we've been through this before. Obviously, sub-Saharan blacks were enslaved for a thousand years because they were so advanced. Oddly, the irony is that slavery and colonization delivered sub-Saharan Africans from abject primitiveness. There is an old saying that you can take the boy out of the county, but you can't take the country out of the boy. There is perhaps no clearer example than the underachievement of American blacks.
Click to expand...


Evidently being through this before did nothing to educate you.  The Egyptians were sub-saharan. Stop running from that.  They were blacker than I am.  Educate yourself so you dont look like the fool you are.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Imperious said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that slavery was a horrific act committed by sick individuals, but, I dont think that this necessarily means we should have to financially repararend something that happened 100 years ago! Anyone who is still alive in our currently, had no direct hand in slavery, therefore, why should we have to be the ones paying? Also, only a small portion of people owned slaves, its not like the whole Eastern Seaboard had hundreds upon hundreds of slaves, I think that this topic is commonly over exaggerated, especially in regard to the amount of slaves there were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt just committed by some sick individuals.  It was condoned and supported by the US. Even after admitting slavery was wrong they never reimbursed the victims.  For that the US owes. I doesnt matter if your ancestors never owned slaves. You are living in a country that derives its wealth directly from the labor of those slaves hence your participation by paying your taxes.  Of course the topic is over exaggerated to some.  That just points to your lack of perspective to be honest.
Click to expand...


* Even after admitting slavery was wrong they never reimbursed the victims. *

And they never will, unless someone invents a T.A.R.D.I.S.

*You are living in a country that derives its wealth directly from the labor of those slaves *

Still waiting for you to quantify this claim. Show all your work.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not really true. Have you noticed all the mixed children? You need these genes. Yours are inferior according to studies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The average Negro IQ in Africa is 70. The average Negro IQ in the United States is 85. The 15 point difference in favor of American Negroes is partly due to the benefits of living in a white dominated civilization. It is partly due to genetic contributions made by white slave owners and employers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait...what? You expect me to lend credibility to a test inspired by a known eugenicist who admittedly, according to studies, has inferior genes? Dont make me laugh. Nobody believes that monkey boy.
Click to expand...


Many standarized tests can be used to measure IQ, not just one inspired by an old supporter of the Democrat Party.

Most are in standard English, of course.


----------



## Imperious

Asclepias said:


> It wasnt just committed by some sick individuals.  It was condoned and supported by the US. Even after admitting slavery was wrong they never reimbursed the victims.  For that the US owes. I doesnt matter if your ancestors never owned slaves. You are living in a country that derives its wealth directly from the labor of those slaves hence your participation by paying your taxes.  Of course the topic is over exaggerated to some.  That just points to your lack of perspective to be honest.



You do understand that there were many politicians who stood against slavery right? Even in the 1700s there were many politicians who believed slavery was horrific, they just didn't have the means to oppose it. When slavery was prominent, slaves were mainly owned by the wealthy, and we all understand how hard it is to oppose the wealthy. John Adams is a perfect example of this, he was strongly opposed to the idea of slavery, but understood that if he wanted to get independence, he would have to compromise to some degree. There were many politicians and influential figures who strongly disagreed with slavery during this time period.


----------



## freedombecki

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperious said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that slavery was a horrific act committed by sick individuals, but, I dont think that this necessarily means we should have to financially repararend something that happened 100 years ago! Anyone who is still alive in our currently, had no direct hand in slavery, therefore, why should we have to be the ones paying? Also, only a small portion of people owned slaves, its not like the whole Eastern Seaboard had hundreds upon hundreds of slaves, I think that this topic is commonly over exaggerated, especially in regard to the amount of slaves there were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt just committed by some sick individuals. It was condoned and supported by the US. Even after admitting slavery was wrong they never reimbursed the victims. For that the US owes. I doesnt matter if your ancestors never owned slaves. You are living in a country that derives its wealth directly from the labor of those slaves hence your participation by paying your taxes. Of course the topic is over exaggerated to some. That just points to your lack of perspective to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Even after admitting slavery was wrong they never reimbursed the victims. *
> 
> And they never will, unless someone invents a T.A.R.D.I.S.
> 
> *You are living in a country that derives its wealth directly from the labor of those slaves *
> 
> Still waiting for you to quantify this claim. Show all your work.
Click to expand...

Scammers won't show their work. It ruins the impact of their fibbies.


----------



## MaryL

Seriously? I mean, really?  I thought this thread was dead. Basically,  it IS unrealistic to expect people that never did anything wrong to pay people they never met for something that  they didn't have done to them. Did  I say that right? It  is as absurd as it sounds. Now come on now, get real here, kids. Slavery reparations. All the slaves are long dead, and it's a little  past late to ask for money.  How crass and dense can you get? NOBODY in  million years is going to plunk down "reparations" for slavery  and neither should anyone,  in all honesty, accept reparations. It disrespects the  past generations and  just puts a monetary value on human suffering. Just something crass, disingenuous and exploitive about this topic.


----------



## Montrovant

Asclepias said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> People, this is getting more and more stupid and we seem to have racists of every color crawling out of the wood work on this one.
> 
> I think a sufficient case has been made that reparations for slavery that ended more than 150 years ago is idiotic and not really worth the time of any thinking person to bother with.  Reparations are promoted and defended only by racist opportunists of all skin colors who are interested in keeping racism alive and well.
> 
> And I can't sit by and hear people actually suggest that black people are intellectually inferior to white people.  Black children who are expected and required to learn and perform as all other children almost always will and certainly will on the same level as any other children.  Some will excel; some won't.  Skin color has nothing to do with it.
> 
> But those who are treated as inferior or that they won't be allowed opportunity or fair treatment or whatever will too often believe they are inferior and/or can't do it or there is no point in trying.  Those who are discouraged from excelling or accomplishing academically for fear they will be accused of 'acting white' or some other idiotic characterization may very well sell themselves short and/or perform less competently on IQ tests or SATs or other means of measurement.
> 
> Before government meddling and racism became a national industry, black children in the segregated inner city schools of New York City and elsewhere were performing every bit as well as their counterparts in the area 'white' schools.  Anybody who doesn't buy that should read up on it.  A good place to start would be with Thomas Sowell's excellent book:  Education:  Assumptions vs History as well as some of his many essays on the subject.
> 
> But I would advise fellow members that we are in danger of having our IQ lowered simply reading some of the idiotic stuff posted on this thread both by black and white members here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would disagree on any case being made against reparations. So far all the excuses against have been shot down.  Nothing offered so far can dispute that the ex-slaves were not paid reparations.  Nothing offered so far has shown any rationality as to why the descendents of slavery should not be entitled to those reparations. Its idiotic to even argue those points in light of the precedents set by the paying of reparations to the Japanese and the victims of the Rosewood massacre.
Click to expand...


Wasn't it Florida, rather than the federal government, that paid in the Rosewood case?  And at least a good portion of that went to actual survivors, didn't it?  It's not quite the same as reparations for slavery.  It's the federal government compared to state, it's a much more massive undertaking, there is a lot more time involved and generations passed, and one is about a specific event while the other is about a practice that lasted many years across the nation.

With the Japanese internees, it is at least the federal government which paid.  However, my understanding is that the reparations were paid to actual internees rather than family members, and again, it was more a particular event than a long-term practice being addressed.

Reparations for any ancestor of a slave is both impractical and, I think, past the time of much usefulness.  With the multiple generations that will have been born since the end of slavery, it both means that the direct effects are no longer in play and that it would likely be simply too many people to pay.


----------



## Pop23

MaryL said:


> Seriously? I mean, really?  I thought this thread was dead. Basically,  it IS unrealistic to expect people that never did anything wrong to pay people they never met for something that  they didn't have done to them. Did  I say that right? It  is as absurd as it sounds. Now come on now, get real here, kids. Slavery reparations. All the slaves are long dead, and it's a little  past late to ask for money.  How crass and dense can you get? NOBODY in  million years is going to plunk down "reparations" for slavery  and neither should anyone,  in all honesty, accept reparations. It disrespects the  past generations and  just puts a monetary value on human suffering. Just something crass, disingenuous and exploitive about this topic.



See that dead horse? Let's beat it!

The poll is now

94 against reparations
9 for reparations

Against gained 2 since the last time I brought this fact up

For gained 0

Just sayin


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. The convict part was throwing me off as you are correct they are usually destitute.  In this case Uncle Sam is hardly destitute, has never been sentenced, and never even convicted.  I would describe Uncle Sam more like Bernie Madoff before he was caught.
> 
> It may be problematic to tell your new Russian immigrant that his taxes are going to pay for a 200 year old debt that was never paid but I think most rational people would understand a debt is a debt until its paid. I think they would be ok with part of the initiation fee they were going to be paying anyway is going to pay that debt.  They dont seem to have a problem with paying for wars.
> 
> I didnt say thats all reparations would do.  There would be some real economic benefit to not only the  descendants of the ex-slaves but also the US itself would naturally recoup that money in the form of a better economy due to increased spending in the Black sector. The part that would be most valuable is the trust it would build in the Black community.  Most Black people do not trust whites to do what is right to put it simply. That is a big source of contention.  Looking at the excuses against reparations bears that out. To most Blacks its pretty simple. Our ancestors worked and made this nation a economic power. The money those ancestors should have been paid for just that aspect is glaringly obvious. The attempts to trivialize the subsequent effects of slavery on the Black condition also builds large barriers.  You are correct in saying there really is no amount large enough but a good faith gesture of a reasonable amount would show an attempt to rectify the wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for the Bernie Madoff comparison.. The problem here is the specific form of settlement. You do not get to make suing for damages -- an on-going experiment with "relations and trust" in our justice factory. And I fear that a ONE-TERM payment -- would PROVOKE more bad faith than it creates. Within a year or two -- the stimulus from a one-time payout would dissipate and there would be same effect on the economy as when Uncle Same makes Temporary subsidies to states for programs that the states are then obliged to fund in perpetuity.
> 
> You need more of a "structured settlement" whereby for instance, folks disadvantaged by bad karma from the government (and that would include the failed treaties with Amer. Indians) would receive vouchers to ensure schools of their choice, or that only they could receive EITC tax credits for instance. Something that has a LASTING effect on the disadvantages that they have suffered. And then we get to focus on the whining and begging about WHO is in the receiving class and how many drops of blood it takes to be eligible for the settlement.. That's counterproductive if we ever want to get AWAY from being a society so LEGALLY and ADMINISTRATIVELY fixated on race and descendency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In order to reach a specific settlement one would need to agree that there is merit to the idea of reparations. Anytime you sue you are able to set the terms of the settlement.  Regardless, what I am saying is that as an additional benefit the good will generated by the pay out of reparations acknowledges and validates what happened.  Why would a 1 time payment cause bad faith? You paid the debt and then there is nothing further left to be said at that point.  The point of the reparations is not to stimulate the economy. It will be a natural reaction to more money being spent by the Black sector but is in no way designed to be an incentive for agreement to pay reparations.  Its not a bribe so if the effects dissipate thats not an issue.
> 
> We decide what we need. That decision belongs to the recipients. Your suggestions may be noted but we need to let go of this inclination to try and decide whats best for people capable of determining that for themselves.  Also this is not going to go like Affirmative Action where everyone is included. This is specifically for Black people that can prove descent from an ex-slave.  Once reparations are paid their is no reason for racial politics. The debt is paid. People will sink or swim on their own.
Click to expand...


I appoint YOU to be the messenger that explains reparations are only paid to those with provable slave ancestry.. You know better than most how bad and ambiguous those records are..  And there will literally be chaos and perennial bitching from the folks who got shut out of the process. You don't want to task them with carrying govt ID -- but you want them to focus on a genealogy project and produce an iron-clad record of 2 centuries of family history? You're gonna be a busy man... LOL.

 And if a one-time payout is just a symbolic acknowledgement of guilt, what's to keep the aggrieved from coming back to the never-empty Treasury for more? 

I can hear it now.. You've ADMITTED to heinous crimes and all I got was this one check for $XXXXX ??? If it's about trust and faith --- it's more of a formal treaty.. One that specifies some love for the gesture being made.


----------



## bayoubill

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



I might be in favor of it if it hadn't already been paid in full...

600,000 killed in the fight to end slavery 150 years ago...

unimaginably huge property losses in the South as a result of the conflict...

and in the last 50 years, hundreds of billions of dollars spent on social programs specifically aimed to benefit the descends of slaves... with no end of the spending in sight...


----------



## TemplarKormac

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



And they're all dead. Why?


----------



## freedombecki

MaryL said:


> Seriously? I mean, really? I thought this thread was dead. Basically, it IS unrealistic to expect people that never did anything wrong to pay people they never met for something that they didn't have done to them. Did I say that right? It is as absurd as it sounds. Now come on now, get real here, kids. Slavery reparations. All the slaves are long dead, and it's a little past late to ask for money. How crass and dense can you get? NOBODY in million years is going to plunk down "reparations" for slavery and neither should anyone, in all honesty, accept reparations. It disrespects the past generations and just puts a monetary value on human suffering. Just something crass, disingenuous and exploitive about this topic.


Maybe it gets the claimants sex?


----------



## Meathead

TemplarKormac said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're all dead. Why?
Click to expand...

I'm guessing guilt. Guilt is a hard thing to sell, but I suppose it works on some.


----------



## Asclepias

Imperious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt just committed by some sick individuals.  It was condoned and supported by the US. Even after admitting slavery was wrong they never reimbursed the victims.  For that the US owes. I doesnt matter if your ancestors never owned slaves. You are living in a country that derives its wealth directly from the labor of those slaves hence your participation by paying your taxes.  Of course the topic is over exaggerated to some.  That just points to your lack of perspective to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that there were many politicians who stood against slavery right? Even in the 1700s there were many politicians who believed slavery was horrific, they just didn't have the means to oppose it. When slavery was prominent, slaves were mainly owned by the wealthy, and we all understand how hard it is to oppose the wealthy. John Adams is a perfect example of this, he was strongly opposed to the idea of slavery, but understood that if he wanted to get independence, he would have to compromise to some degree. There were many politicians and influential figures who strongly disagreed with slavery during this time period.
Click to expand...


I understand there were many who stood against it.  That doesnt change the fact that it happened does it? The US evidently had more people that were for it. Slavery existed right? Blaming it on the wealthy is fine but lets not forget that these are the founding fathers who made this happen. To excuse it as merely politics shows the absurd lengths whites will go to deny the US is the reason.  You have got to be kidding me!  Politics is part of the country and how policies such as slavery were decided.


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for the Bernie Madoff comparison.. The problem here is the specific form of settlement. You do not get to make suing for damages -- an on-going experiment with "relations and trust" in our justice factory. And I fear that a ONE-TERM payment -- would PROVOKE more bad faith than it creates. Within a year or two -- the stimulus from a one-time payout would dissipate and there would be same effect on the economy as when Uncle Same makes Temporary subsidies to states for programs that the states are then obliged to fund in perpetuity.
> 
> You need more of a "structured settlement" whereby for instance, folks disadvantaged by bad karma from the government (and that would include the failed treaties with Amer. Indians) would receive vouchers to ensure schools of their choice, or that only they could receive EITC tax credits for instance. Something that has a LASTING effect on the disadvantages that they have suffered. And then we get to focus on the whining and begging about WHO is in the receiving class and how many drops of blood it takes to be eligible for the settlement.. That's counterproductive if we ever want to get AWAY from being a society so LEGALLY and ADMINISTRATIVELY fixated on race and descendency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order to reach a specific settlement one would need to agree that there is merit to the idea of reparations. Anytime you sue you are able to set the terms of the settlement.  Regardless, what I am saying is that as an additional benefit the good will generated by the pay out of reparations acknowledges and validates what happened.  Why would a 1 time payment cause bad faith? You paid the debt and then there is nothing further left to be said at that point.  The point of the reparations is not to stimulate the economy. It will be a natural reaction to more money being spent by the Black sector but is in no way designed to be an incentive for agreement to pay reparations.  Its not a bribe so if the effects dissipate thats not an issue.
> 
> We decide what we need. That decision belongs to the recipients. Your suggestions may be noted but we need to let go of this inclination to try and decide whats best for people capable of determining that for themselves.  Also this is not going to go like Affirmative Action where everyone is included. This is specifically for Black people that can prove descent from an ex-slave.  Once reparations are paid their is no reason for racial politics. The debt is paid. People will sink or swim on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I appoint YOU to be the messenger that explains reparations are only paid to those with provable slave ancestry.. You know better than most how bad and ambiguous those records are..  And there will literally be chaos and perennial bitching from the folks who got shut out of the process. You don't want to task them with carrying govt ID -- but you want them to focus on a genealogy project and produce an iron-clad record of 2 centuries of family history? You're gonna be a busy man... LOL.
> 
> And if a one-time payout is just a symbolic acknowledgement of guilt, what's to keep the aggrieved from coming back to the never-empty Treasury for more?
> 
> I can hear it now.. You've ADMITTED to heinous crimes and all I got was this one check for $XXXXX ??? If it's about trust and faith --- it's more of a formal treaty.. One that specifies some love for the gesture being made.
Click to expand...


I would gladly accept the challenge.  That would be a great project to work on. I dont care about bitching and moaning and thats not a reason to not pay reparations to those that can prove it.  Sounds more like another excuse not to.  I dont get what tasking someone to carry around a government ID has to do with it..

They have these things called stipulations, fine print, contingencies etc that put a halt to any further actions.  You get your money and you never bring up the issue again.


----------



## Bumberclyde

So Asc, how much dough you get so far?


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to reach a specific settlement one would need to agree that there is merit to the idea of reparations. Anytime you sue you are able to set the terms of the settlement.  Regardless, what I am saying is that as an additional benefit the good will generated by the pay out of reparations acknowledges and validates what happened.  Why would a 1 time payment cause bad faith? You paid the debt and then there is nothing further left to be said at that point.  The point of the reparations is not to stimulate the economy. It will be a natural reaction to more money being spent by the Black sector but is in no way designed to be an incentive for agreement to pay reparations.  Its not a bribe so if the effects dissipate thats not an issue.
> 
> We decide what we need. That decision belongs to the recipients. Your suggestions may be noted but we need to let go of this inclination to try and decide whats best for people capable of determining that for themselves.  Also this is not going to go like Affirmative Action where everyone is included. This is specifically for Black people that can prove descent from an ex-slave.  Once reparations are paid their is no reason for racial politics. The debt is paid. People will sink or swim on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appoint YOU to be the messenger that explains reparations are only paid to those with provable slave ancestry.. You know better than most how bad and ambiguous those records are..  And there will literally be chaos and perennial bitching from the folks who got shut out of the process. You don't want to task them with carrying govt ID -- but you want them to focus on a genealogy project and produce an iron-clad record of 2 centuries of family history? You're gonna be a busy man... LOL.
> 
> And if a one-time payout is just a symbolic acknowledgement of guilt, what's to keep the aggrieved from coming back to the never-empty Treasury for more?
> 
> I can hear it now.. You've ADMITTED to heinous crimes and all I got was this one check for $XXXXX ??? If it's about trust and faith --- it's more of a formal treaty.. One that specifies some love for the gesture being made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would gladly accept the challenge.  That would be a great project to work on. I dont care about bitching and moaning and thats not a reason to not pay reparations to those that can prove it.  Sounds more like another excuse not to.  I dont get what tasking someone to carry around a government ID has to do with it..
> 
> They have these things called stipulations, fine print, contingencies etc that put a halt to any further actions.  You get your money and you never bring up the issue again.
Click to expand...


Oh I think you get the point about requiring Govt ID being too much of a burden to obtain.
But yet -- you're asking multi-MILLIONS of these same folks who are too feeble, infirmed, addicted or stupid to show an ID ---- to perform a 200 yr old certification of their ancestry.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

I would have to say that I am against reparations. Like anything else, if I thought that it would be helpful, I would be for it. 

At this point, though, whatever amount we awarded would not be enough, nor would people think that any amount could make up for slavery and the long lasting effects of it. 

The time to have done this would have been within 50 years of the end of the civil war. Doing it now, would just encourage people to not take responsibility to move forward. I'm a huge proponent of letting go of the past and moving ahead. 

Once we start "awarding" restitution to certain races of people, where will it end? Are blacks going to be forced to make up for the enormous amount of murders and hate crimes directed at whites? Whether we think it is necessary or not, someone will come along and say it needs to happen. 

The sooner we stop thinking the we belong to any other race than the human race, the better.


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appoint YOU to be the messenger that explains reparations are only paid to those with provable slave ancestry.. You know better than most how bad and ambiguous those records are..  And there will literally be chaos and perennial bitching from the folks who got shut out of the process. You don't want to task them with carrying govt ID -- but you want them to focus on a genealogy project and produce an iron-clad record of 2 centuries of family history? You're gonna be a busy man... LOL.
> 
> And if a one-time payout is just a symbolic acknowledgement of guilt, what's to keep the aggrieved from coming back to the never-empty Treasury for more?
> 
> I can hear it now.. You've ADMITTED to heinous crimes and all I got was this one check for $XXXXX ??? If it's about trust and faith --- it's more of a formal treaty.. One that specifies some love for the gesture being made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would gladly accept the challenge.  That would be a great project to work on. I dont care about bitching and moaning and thats not a reason to not pay reparations to those that can prove it.  Sounds more like another excuse not to.  I dont get what tasking someone to carry around a government ID has to do with it..
> 
> They have these things called stipulations, fine print, contingencies etc that put a halt to any further actions.  You get your money and you never bring up the issue again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I think you get the point about requiring Govt ID being too much of a burden to obtain.
> But yet -- you're asking multi-MILLIONS of these same folks who are too feeble, infirmed, addicted or stupid to show an ID ---- to perform a 200 yr old certification of their ancestry.
Click to expand...


No I dont get your point. Goverment ID is not required to vote if thats what you are talking about.  A birth certificate is pretty easy to get. I also dont know what you are talking about in regards to multi-millions of feeble, addicted, or slow people.  If they cant prove it they dont get reparations. I dont get what is so hard about the concept?


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would gladly accept the challenge.  That would be a great project to work on. I dont care about bitching and moaning and thats not a reason to not pay reparations to those that can prove it.  Sounds more like another excuse not to.  I dont get what tasking someone to carry around a government ID has to do with it..
> 
> They have these things called stipulations, fine print, contingencies etc that put a halt to any further actions.  You get your money and you never bring up the issue again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think you get the point about requiring Govt ID being too much of a burden to obtain.
> But yet -- you're asking multi-MILLIONS of these same folks who are too feeble, infirmed, addicted or stupid to show an ID ---- to perform a 200 yr old certification of their ancestry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I dont get your point. Goverment ID is not required to vote if thats what you are talking about.  A birth certificate is pretty easy to get. I also dont know what you are talking about in regards to multi-millions of feeble, addicted, or slow people.  If they cant prove it they dont get reparations. I dont get what is so hard about the concept?
Click to expand...


Now I know that you didn't get all successful in life and also become an expert on race relations by ignoring the MASS indignation of folks being asked to identify themselves in a simple process of registering to vote. I happen to agree that ID should NOT be required on voting day, but *it IS required that you REGISTER with proper ID well ahead of time*. And there are MILLIONS of apologists saying even THAT is too difficult and racist. 

And the pile of excuses for showing up -- not on the voter rolls and without ID are that they are (take your pick)  -- too infirmed, too disadvantaged, too lazy, or too stupid to comply with the process that everyone else does. 

So I really hope that you will NOT take the job of approving reparation requests -- because if you're the one DENYING them justice and reparations for being unable or unwilling to prove 200 years of lineage direct to American slavery, MSNBC and the pimp squad of excuse makers are gonna make YOU public bigot  #1.... 

And I'd be sad that you were so naive and hated.


----------



## Asclepias

flacaltenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think you get the point about requiring Govt ID being too much of a burden to obtain.
> But yet -- you're asking multi-MILLIONS of these same folks who are too feeble, infirmed, addicted or stupid to show an ID ---- to perform a 200 yr old certification of their ancestry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I dont get your point. Goverment ID is not required to vote if thats what you are talking about.  A birth certificate is pretty easy to get. I also dont know what you are talking about in regards to multi-millions of feeble, addicted, or slow people.  If they cant prove it they dont get reparations. I dont get what is so hard about the concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I know that you didn't get all successful in life and also become an expert on race relations by ignoring the MASS indignation of folks being asked to identify themselves in a simple process of registering to vote. I happen to agree that ID should NOT be required on voting day, but *it IS required that you REGISTER with proper ID well ahead of time*. And there are MILLIONS of apologists saying even THAT is too difficult and racist.
> 
> And the pile of excuses for showing up -- not on the voter rolls and without ID are that they are (take your pick)  -- too infirmed, too disadvantaged, too lazy, or too stupid to comply with the process that everyone else does.
> 
> So I really hope that you will NOT take the job of approving reparation requests -- because if you're the one DENYING them justice and reparations for being unable or unwilling to prove 200 years of lineage direct to American slavery, MSNBC and the pimp squad of excuse makers are gonna make YOU public bigot  #1....
> 
> And I'd be sad that you were so naive and hated.
Click to expand...


Sounds like a great idea but the point is that you are not required to have an ID when voting. I'm not really concerned with the excuses because in the end they don't matter. You have a right to vote with or without an ID.  I dont subscribe to all the political labels and ideologies most people do. I dont even watch MSNBC and I'm pretty good at recognizing excuses.  I also pretty comfortable with making difficult decisions and not worrying about what people think of them.  Nothing would ever get accomplished in life if you sat around waiting for everyone to agree with you.


----------



## flacaltenn

Asclepias said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I dont get your point. Goverment ID is not required to vote if thats what you are talking about.  A birth certificate is pretty easy to get. I also dont know what you are talking about in regards to multi-millions of feeble, addicted, or slow people.  If they cant prove it they dont get reparations. I dont get what is so hard about the concept?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know that you didn't get all successful in life and also become an expert on race relations by ignoring the MASS indignation of folks being asked to identify themselves in a simple process of registering to vote. I happen to agree that ID should NOT be required on voting day, but *it IS required that you REGISTER with proper ID well ahead of time*. And there are MILLIONS of apologists saying even THAT is too difficult and racist.
> 
> And the pile of excuses for showing up -- not on the voter rolls and without ID are that they are (take your pick)  -- too infirmed, too disadvantaged, too lazy, or too stupid to comply with the process that everyone else does.
> 
> So I really hope that you will NOT take the job of approving reparation requests -- because if you're the one DENYING them justice and reparations for being unable or unwilling to prove 200 years of lineage direct to American slavery, MSNBC and the pimp squad of excuse makers are gonna make YOU public bigot  #1....
> 
> And I'd be sad that you were so naive and hated.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great idea but the point is that you are not required to have an ID when voting. I'm not really concerned with the excuses because in the end they don't matter. You have a right to vote with or without an ID.  I dont subscribe to all the political labels and ideologies most people do. I dont even watch MSNBC and I'm pretty good at recognizing excuses.  I also pretty comfortable with making difficult decisions and not worrying about what people think of them.  Nothing would ever get accomplished in life if you sat around waiting for everyone to agree with you.
Click to expand...


You have my vote for the Director of the Office of Reparation Payments. (Maybe need something that doesn't shorten to DORP) But I think you are volunteering for martyrdom. Nice knowing ya... 

I'm not opposed to showing faith and good intent in SOME fashion. In fact, we should probably test this out with the Indian Tribes as well. But seriously, the process and the "downpayments" part need to be MUCH SIMPLER so that MORE bad will isn't CREATED by the process than it solves.. 

Just ponder this. ANY minor snag or protest or even a HINT of unfairness -- will blow away the primary intent of the project. It has to be a bulletproof plan -- and I've yet to hear one of those.


----------



## Huey

So pay up and stop crying about it will you.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Asclepias said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont call it whining it is a debt owed. Would you call it whining if you were not paid for the work you did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a debt that was once owed and never paid by some long dead people to other long dead people.
> 
> Neither the debtors nor the creditors have any living representatives around.  Nor do they have children around. Nor do they have (for the most part) even any
> GRANDchildren around.
> 
> There is no debt owed anymore by anyone to anybody based on slavery.
> 
> Not only did that ship sail, it got grounded, rotted and turned into dust long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep getting mixed up and confused.  The US and not the slave owners are the party responsible for allowing slavery.  The slave owners just took advantage of the US allowing it to occur. Please pay attention.
Click to expand...


Wrong, AssClapius.  It is you who has been and who remains stubbornly confused.

The United States doesn't owe anybody diddly dog for slavery.  

For, you see, you mental pygmy, the United States is the Republic consisting of the union of the various States and representing the sovereign, which in this case is "the People."

Since nobody in (i.e., none of the People of) the United States owes anybody anything for slavery, it cannot be true (and it isn't even remotely true) that the United States owes anybody anything over slavery.

I do think you should START paying attention.  Ignore your own sophistry.  That's a good place to start.  All intelligent people ignore your silly premises.


----------



## Steinlight




----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not really true. Have you noticed all the mixed children? You need these genes. Yours are inferior according to studies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The average Negro IQ in Africa is 70. The average Negro IQ in the United States is 85. The 15 point difference in favor of American Negroes is partly due to the benefits of living in a white dominated civilization. It is partly due to genetic contributions made by white slave owners and employers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait...what? You expect me to lend credibility to a test inspired by a known eugenicist who admittedly, according to studies, has inferior genes? Dont make me laugh. Nobody believes that monkey boy.
Click to expand...

 
Who are you talking about? IQ tests have proven their validity.


----------



## Friends

Asclepias said:


> Imperious said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that slavery was a horrific act committed by sick individuals, but, I dont think that this necessarily means we should have to financially repararend something that happened 100 years ago! Anyone who is still alive in our currently, had no direct hand in slavery, therefore, why should we have to be the ones paying? Also, only a small portion of people owned slaves, its not like the whole Eastern Seaboard had hundreds upon hundreds of slaves, I think that this topic is commonly over exaggerated, especially in regard to the amount of slaves there were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt just committed by some sick individuals.  It was condoned and supported by the US. Even after admitting slavery was wrong they never reimbursed the victims.  For that the US owes. I doesnt matter if your ancestors never owned slaves. You are living in a country that derives its wealth directly from the labor of those slaves hence your participation by paying your taxes.  Of course the topic is over exaggerated to some.  That just points to your lack of perspective to be honest.
Click to expand...

 
Black slaves were captured by other blacks and sold to white slave traders. 

I am living in a country that owes its high crime rate to its high black population. The United States would be a far better country if the slave trade had never existed, and if blacks had not been allowed to immigrate here. 

Everywhere blacks go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle. Most are too stupid to contribute to civilization, and too dangerous to be let out of the sight of the police.


----------



## DriftingSand

Delta4Embassy said:


> So we did them a favor kidnapping them? Don't ever say that in public. You wouldn't survive.



Who's "we?" I didn't kidnap anyone nor did my brothers, dad, uncles, grandfathers, great grandfathers, or any of my other ancestors.  The "kidnapping" took place in Africa when one African tribe captured and sold members of another African tribe.  No "we" about it.


----------



## Friends

DriftingSand said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we did them a favor kidnapping them? Don't ever say that in public. You wouldn't survive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "we?" I didn't kidnap anyone nor did my brothers, dad, uncles, grandfathers, great grandfathers, or any of my other ancestors.  The "kidnapping" took place in Africa when one African tribe captured and sold members of another African tribe.  No "we" about it.
Click to expand...


"We" did not kidnap them. They were captured by other blacks and sold to white slave traders during a time when Negro slaves in Africa were often the victim of cannibalism and human sacrifice. 

Until modern medicine was developed in the second half of the nineteenth century African diseases kept Europeans from penetrating the interior of Africa.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Friends said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperious said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt that slavery was a horrific act committed by sick individuals, but, I dont think that this necessarily means we should have to financially repararend something that happened 100 years ago! Anyone who is still alive in our currently, had no direct hand in slavery, therefore, why should we have to be the ones paying? Also, only a small portion of people owned slaves, its not like the whole Eastern Seaboard had hundreds upon hundreds of slaves, I think that this topic is commonly over exaggerated, especially in regard to the amount of slaves there were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt just committed by some sick individuals.  It was condoned and supported by the US. Even after admitting slavery was wrong they never reimbursed the victims.  For that the US owes. I doesnt matter if your ancestors never owned slaves. You are living in a country that derives its wealth directly from the labor of those slaves hence your participation by paying your taxes.  Of course the topic is over exaggerated to some.  That just points to your lack of perspective to be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black slaves were captured by other blacks and sold to white slave traders.
> 
> I am living in a country that owes its high crime rate to its high black population. The United States would be a far better country if the slave trade had never existed, and if blacks had not been allowed to immigrate here.
> 
> Everywhere blacks go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle. Most are too stupid to contribute to civilization, and too dangerous to be let out of the sight of the police.
Click to expand...


I disagree, quite fervently. Have you ever even been to Africa? It sounds like you are talking without any real understanding of the continent.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

AssClap cannot even admit that he has had his lunch taken from him, eaten before his eyes, had his empty brown paper lunch bag returned to him and then gotten himself bitch slapped.



Reparations. 

This is too fucking funny.


----------



## DriftingSand

IlarMeilyr said:


> AssClap cannot even admit that he has had his lunch taken from him, eaten before his eyes, had his empty brown paper lunch bag returned to him and then gotten himself bitch slapped.
> 
> 
> 
> Reparations.
> 
> This is too fucking funny.



Even if we DID pay reparations we would still get our daily dose of "poor me" victimism for the rest of our miserable lives. It's time to stop dwelling in the past and begging for free handouts and time to start focusing on bettering ourselves and looking toward future solutions.  Crying over spilt milk isn't going to un-spill the milk.

The root word of "reparations" is "repair."  Tossing cash into that bottomless, black pit of today's entitlement mentality isn't going repair one, damn thing.


----------



## Friends

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Friends said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt just committed by some sick individuals.  It was condoned and supported by the US. Even after admitting slavery was wrong they never reimbursed the victims.  For that the US owes. I doesnt matter if your ancestors never owned slaves. You are living in a country that derives its wealth directly from the labor of those slaves hence your participation by paying your taxes.  Of course the topic is over exaggerated to some.  That just points to your lack of perspective to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black slaves were captured by other blacks and sold to white slave traders.
> 
> I am living in a country that owes its high crime rate to its high black population. The United States would be a far better country if the slave trade had never existed, and if blacks had not been allowed to immigrate here.
> 
> Everywhere blacks go they carry with them the barbarism of the African jungle. Most are too stupid to contribute to civilization, and too dangerous to be let out of the sight of the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree, quite fervently. Have you ever even been to Africa? It sounds like you are talking without any real understanding of the continent.
Click to expand...

 
What did I say that is not true? Are you pretending that African Negroes have high IQ's and low crime rates?


----------



## Friends

DriftingSand said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> AssClap cannot even admit that he has had his lunch taken from him, eaten before his eyes, had his empty brown paper lunch bag returned to him and then gotten himself bitch slapped.
> 
> 
> 
> Reparations.
> 
> This is too fucking funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if we DID pay reparations we would still get our daily dose of "poor me" victimism for the rest of our miserable lives. It's time to stop dwelling in the past and begging for free handouts and time to start focusing on bettering ourselves and looking toward future solutions.  Crying over spilt milk isn't going to un-spill the milk.
> 
> The root word of "reparations" is "repair."  Tossing cash into that bottomless, black pit of today's entitlement mentality isn't going repair one, damn thing.
Click to expand...

 
They would spend the money on alcohol, illegal drugs, and "hoes." In a year or two they would be as poor as they are now.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Professor Beckles: Ten-Point Plan makes a case for reparatory justice
The Barbados Advocate - Professor Beckles: Ten-Point Plan makes a case for reparatory justice

3/14/2014

By Regina Selman Moore

"Victims of crimes against humanity and their descendants have a legal right to call for reparatory justice. As such, the CARICOM Reparatory Justice Committee has come up with a ten-point plan of action, which outlines the path to reconciliation and justice for such persons.
...

(1) A Full Formal Apology from these governments as opposed to statements of regrets issued by some; (2) Repatriation, since over 10 million Africans were stolen from their homes and forcefully transported to the Caribbean as the enslaved chattel and property of Europeans and as such, the descendants of these stolen people have a legal right to return to their homeland; (3) An Indigenous Peoples Development Programme to rehabilitate survivors; (4) Cultural Institutions through which the stories of victims and their descendants can be told; (5) Attention to be paid to the Public Health Crisis in the Caribbean, which sees the region having the highest incidence of chronic diseases, which stems from the nutritional experience, emotional brutality and overall stress profiles associated with slavery, genocide and apartheid.

The other points include calls for (6) Illiteracy eradication as the British in particular left the Black and Indigenous communities in a general state of illiteracy; (7) An African Knowledge Programme to teach people of African descent about their roots; (8) Psychological Rehabilitation for healing and repair of African descendant populations; (9) Technology Transfer for greater access to the worlds science and technology culture; and (10) Debt Cancellation to address the fiscal entrapment that faces Caribbean governments that emerged from slavery and colonialism."


If it works there, look for similar here in the US.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

> Victims of crimes against humanity and their descendants have a legal right to call for reparatory justice.



LOL.

ANYBODY and EVERYbody has a right to "call for" anything they want.

That does not mean that they have a right to the thing they seek.

And who says that the 3rd and later generation descendants of the victims of "crimes against humanity" have a right to reparations?

Where does that alleged "right" come from?  God?  The Constitution?  Some silly notion expressed by a deluded twit?  The CARICOM Reparatory Justice Committee is not exactly the entity that determines such things.

DeltaFish has offered a mere opinion buttressed  by a mere opinion of some other entity.

That is not exactly the hallmark of a persuasive "argument."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Delta4Embassy said:


> Professor Beckles: Ten-Point Plan makes a case for reparatory justice
> The Barbados Advocate - Professor Beckles: Ten-Point Plan makes a case for reparatory justice
> 
> 3/14/2014
> 
> By Regina Selman Moore
> 
> "Victims of crimes against humanity and their descendants have a legal right to call for reparatory justice. As such, the CARICOM Reparatory Justice Committee has come up with a ten-point plan of action, which outlines the path to reconciliation and justice for such persons.
> ...
> 
> (1) A Full Formal Apology from these governments as opposed to statements of regrets issued by some; (2) Repatriation, since over 10 million Africans were stolen from their homes and forcefully transported to the Caribbean as the enslaved chattel and property of Europeans and as such, the descendants of these stolen people have a legal right to return to their homeland; (3) An Indigenous Peoples Development Programme to rehabilitate survivors; (4) Cultural Institutions through which the stories of victims and their descendants can be told; (5) Attention to be paid to the Public Health Crisis in the Caribbean, which sees the region having the highest incidence of chronic diseases, which stems from the nutritional experience, emotional brutality and overall stress profiles associated with slavery, genocide and apartheid.
> 
> The other points include calls for (6) Illiteracy eradication as the British in particular left the Black and Indigenous communities in a general state of illiteracy; (7) An African Knowledge Programme to teach people of African descent about their roots; (8) Psychological Rehabilitation for healing and repair of African descendant populations; (9) Technology Transfer for greater access to the worlds science and technology culture; and (10) Debt Cancellation to address the fiscal entrapment that faces Caribbean governments that emerged from slavery and colonialism."
> 
> 
> If it works there, look for similar here in the US.



*A Full Formal Apology from these governments as opposed to statements of regrets issued by some*

Maybe they can borrow Mr Peabody's Wayback Machine and get an apology from those responsible?

*Repatriation, since over 10 million Africans were stolen from their homes *

Sounds good.

*An Indigenous Peoples Development Programme to rehabilitate survivors*

Survivors? LOL!

*Cultural Institutions through which the stories of victims and their descendants can be told;*

There's already too much PC crap taught in schools, pushing out actual learning.

* Illiteracy eradication as the British in particular left the Black and Indigenous communities in a general state of illiteracy*

Liberal actions over the last 50 years have multiplied black illiteracy. 
I'd like to see proof that literacy is lower in those areas where the British were involved.

*An African Knowledge Programme to teach people of African descent about their roots;*

Once they moved back, they can learn on their own.

*Psychological Rehabilitation for healing and repair of African descendant populations*

They can't heal until they move.


----------



## Machaut

Delta4Embassy said:


> *We* kidnapped *them*, enslaved *them*, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.


Every person that participated in the enslavement of another should pay reparations to the formerly enslaved.

The pity is that neither the slavers nor the slaves are alive to make it so, as the issue was settled over a century ago. The time to have this conversation was 1865, not 2014.

My advice to you:
1. Grab a deck of cards
2. Deal with it.


----------



## FlemishMaster

A fairly ludicrous idea.


----------



## Meathead

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.


Guilt is a very difficult thing to force upon others. Pay personally if you wish, but keep the rest of us out of it.


----------



## Foxfyre

Asclepias said:


> Imperious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt just committed by some sick individuals.  It was condoned and supported by the US. Even after admitting slavery was wrong they never reimbursed the victims.  For that the US owes. I doesnt matter if your ancestors never owned slaves. You are living in a country that derives its wealth directly from the labor of those slaves hence your participation by paying your taxes.  Of course the topic is over exaggerated to some.  That just points to your lack of perspective to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that there were many politicians who stood against slavery right? Even in the 1700s there were many politicians who believed slavery was horrific, they just didn't have the means to oppose it. When slavery was prominent, slaves were mainly owned by the wealthy, and we all understand how hard it is to oppose the wealthy. John Adams is a perfect example of this, he was strongly opposed to the idea of slavery, but understood that if he wanted to get independence, he would have to compromise to some degree. There were many politicians and influential figures who strongly disagreed with slavery during this time period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand there were many who stood against it.  That doesnt change the fact that it happened does it? The US evidently had more people that were for it. Slavery existed right? Blaming it on the wealthy is fine but lets not forget that these are the founding fathers who made this happen. To excuse it as merely politics shows the absurd lengths whites will go to deny the US is the reason.  You have got to be kidding me!  Politics is part of the country and how policies such as slavery were decided.
Click to expand...


Slavery did exist.  It existed in America.  It existed in Canada.  It existed in Mexico.  At some point it has existed pretty much everywhere in the world.  But the fact that it existed does not extrapolate to 'most people' or even 'most politicians' being for it.  Most were not.  Pollution also exists.  And all manner of sickness.  And drunkeness and addictions.  Etc.  But that does not translate to a belief that most people are for those things.

Slavery would have ended in the USA, even without the Emancipation Proclamation and the Civil War, just as it ended in Canada and Mexico and most other places in the world.  It was just a matter of time before public pressure and conscience would have accomplished that.

And meanwhile, there is not a black person born in America today who is not a full citizen with ALL rights that American citizens have.  And not a single one of them has ever been a slave and not a single person living in America today has ever owned a slave and it is pretty safe to say that 99.9% of Americans living today condemn slavery --even those who are condoning and/or promoting a different kind of slavery.  And it is also pretty safe to say that 99.9% of those black people who descended from slaves are now better off than they would have been had their ancesters not been dragged over here on slave ships.


----------



## Montrovant

Foxfyre said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperious said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that there were many politicians who stood against slavery right? Even in the 1700s there were many politicians who believed slavery was horrific, they just didn't have the means to oppose it. When slavery was prominent, slaves were mainly owned by the wealthy, and we all understand how hard it is to oppose the wealthy. John Adams is a perfect example of this, he was strongly opposed to the idea of slavery, but understood that if he wanted to get independence, he would have to compromise to some degree. There were many politicians and influential figures who strongly disagreed with slavery during this time period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand there were many who stood against it.  That doesnt change the fact that it happened does it? The US evidently had more people that were for it. Slavery existed right? Blaming it on the wealthy is fine but lets not forget that these are the founding fathers who made this happen. To excuse it as merely politics shows the absurd lengths whites will go to deny the US is the reason.  You have got to be kidding me!  Politics is part of the country and how policies such as slavery were decided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery did exist.  It existed in America.  It existed in Canada.  It existed in Mexico.  At some point it has existed pretty much everywhere in the world.  But the fact that it existed does not extrapolate to 'most people' or even 'most politicians' being for it.  Most were not.  Pollution also exists.  And all manner of sickness.  And drunkeness and addictions.  Etc.  But that does not translate to a belief that most people are for those things.
> 
> Slavery would have ended in the USA, even without the Emancipation Proclamation and the Civil War, just as it ended in Canada and Mexico and most other places in the world.  It was just a matter of time before public pressure and conscience would have accomplished that.
> 
> And meanwhile, there is not a black person born in America today who is not a full citizen with ALL rights that American citizens have.  And not a single one of them has ever been a slave and not a single person living in America today has ever owned a slave and it is pretty safe to say that 99.9% of Americans living today condemn slavery --even those who are condoning and/or promoting a different kind of slavery.  *And it is also pretty safe to say that 99.9% of those black people who descended from slaves are now better off than they would have been had their ancesters not been dragged over here on slave ships.*
Click to expand...


I was pretty much with you right until the end, Foxy.

It's just too difficult to say that people would be 'better off' had generations of their families had completely different lives.  It's far too subjective.  They are almost certainly financially better off, but otherwise it's too hard to say.


----------



## Foxfyre

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand there were many who stood against it.  That doesnt change the fact that it happened does it? The US evidently had more people that were for it. Slavery existed right? Blaming it on the wealthy is fine but lets not forget that these are the founding fathers who made this happen. To excuse it as merely politics shows the absurd lengths whites will go to deny the US is the reason.  You have got to be kidding me!  Politics is part of the country and how policies such as slavery were decided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery did exist.  It existed in America.  It existed in Canada.  It existed in Mexico.  At some point it has existed pretty much everywhere in the world.  But the fact that it existed does not extrapolate to 'most people' or even 'most politicians' being for it.  Most were not.  Pollution also exists.  And all manner of sickness.  And drunkeness and addictions.  Etc.  But that does not translate to a belief that most people are for those things.
> 
> Slavery would have ended in the USA, even without the Emancipation Proclamation and the Civil War, just as it ended in Canada and Mexico and most other places in the world.  It was just a matter of time before public pressure and conscience would have accomplished that.
> 
> And meanwhile, there is not a black person born in America today who is not a full citizen with ALL rights that American citizens have.  And not a single one of them has ever been a slave and not a single person living in America today has ever owned a slave and it is pretty safe to say that 99.9% of Americans living today condemn slavery --even those who are condoning and/or promoting a different kind of slavery.  *And it is also pretty safe to say that 99.9% of those black people who descended from slaves are now better off than they would have been had their ancesters not been dragged over here on slave ships.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was pretty much with you right until the end, Foxy.
> 
> It's just too difficult to say that people would be 'better off' had generations of their families had completely different lives.  It's far too subjective.  They are almost certainly financially better off, but otherwise it's too hard to say.
Click to expand...


If you can name any place along the Ivory Coast or the areas from which most of the 16th and 17th Century slaves were taken that is not plagued with malaria, AIDS, and other deadly diseases, in which huge percentages of the population do not live in abject poverty, in which illiteracy or near illiteracy is not the norm rather than an anomally, and that recognizes and offers human rights anywhere close to what all citizens enjoy in the USA, I would agree with you.

But I will concede that 'better off' is a subjective term and could include components other than liberty, choices, options, opportunity, and having all the necessities of life.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand there were many who stood against it.  That doesnt change the fact that it happened does it? The US evidently had more people that were for it. Slavery existed right? Blaming it on the wealthy is fine but lets not forget that these are the founding fathers who made this happen. To excuse it as merely politics shows the absurd lengths whites will go to deny the US is the reason.  You have got to be kidding me!  Politics is part of the country and how policies such as slavery were decided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery did exist.  It existed in America.  It existed in Canada.  It existed in Mexico.  At some point it has existed pretty much everywhere in the world.  But the fact that it existed does not extrapolate to 'most people' or even 'most politicians' being for it.  Most were not.  Pollution also exists.  And all manner of sickness.  And drunkeness and addictions.  Etc.  But that does not translate to a belief that most people are for those things.
> 
> Slavery would have ended in the USA, even without the Emancipation Proclamation and the Civil War, just as it ended in Canada and Mexico and most other places in the world.  It was just a matter of time before public pressure and conscience would have accomplished that.
> 
> And meanwhile, there is not a black person born in America today who is not a full citizen with ALL rights that American citizens have.  And not a single one of them has ever been a slave and not a single person living in America today has ever owned a slave and it is pretty safe to say that 99.9% of Americans living today condemn slavery --even those who are condoning and/or promoting a different kind of slavery.  *And it is also pretty safe to say that 99.9% of those black people who descended from slaves are now better off than they would have been had their ancesters not been dragged over here on slave ships.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was pretty much with you right until the end, Foxy.
> 
> It's just too difficult to say that people would be 'better off' had generations of their families had completely different lives.  It's far too subjective.  They are almost certainly financially better off, but otherwise it's too hard to say.
Click to expand...


One only needs to compare the median income of African countries and here to understand that they are better off here than there.


----------



## Montrovant

Lonestar_logic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery did exist.  It existed in America.  It existed in Canada.  It existed in Mexico.  At some point it has existed pretty much everywhere in the world.  But the fact that it existed does not extrapolate to 'most people' or even 'most politicians' being for it.  Most were not.  Pollution also exists.  And all manner of sickness.  And drunkeness and addictions.  Etc.  But that does not translate to a belief that most people are for those things.
> 
> Slavery would have ended in the USA, even without the Emancipation Proclamation and the Civil War, just as it ended in Canada and Mexico and most other places in the world.  It was just a matter of time before public pressure and conscience would have accomplished that.
> 
> And meanwhile, there is not a black person born in America today who is not a full citizen with ALL rights that American citizens have.  And not a single one of them has ever been a slave and not a single person living in America today has ever owned a slave and it is pretty safe to say that 99.9% of Americans living today condemn slavery --even those who are condoning and/or promoting a different kind of slavery.  *And it is also pretty safe to say that 99.9% of those black people who descended from slaves are now better off than they would have been had their ancesters not been dragged over here on slave ships.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty much with you right until the end, Foxy.
> 
> It's just too difficult to say that people would be 'better off' had generations of their families had completely different lives.  It's far too subjective.  They are almost certainly financially better off, but otherwise it's too hard to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One only needs to compare the median income of African countries and here to understand that they are better off here than there.
Click to expand...


Like I said, financially I can agree.  However, from a quality and enjoyment of life standpoint, I couldn't say.  

Unless we are saying that no one from the African countries that our slaves came from has a happy life and that no one descended from slaves in this country has a bad life, it's not an easy thing to quantify.

In general the people in the US may have better lives than those countries, I'm not trying to say otherwise.  It's when one basically says that all people in the US have better lives than all people in those African countries I take issue.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Montrovant said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty much with you right until the end, Foxy.
> 
> It's just too difficult to say that people would be 'better off' had generations of their families had completely different lives.  It's far too subjective.  They are almost certainly financially better off, but otherwise it's too hard to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One only needs to compare the median income of African countries and here to understand that they are better off here than there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, financially I can agree.  However, from a quality and enjoyment of life standpoint, I couldn't say.
> 
> Unless we are saying that no one from the African countries that our slaves came from has a happy life and that no one descended from slaves in this country has a bad life, it's not an easy thing to quantify.
> 
> In general the people in the US may have better lives than those countries, I'm not trying to say otherwise.  It's when one basically says that all people in the US have better lives than all people in those African countries I take issue.
Click to expand...


You should visit an African country. But be careful of which one. Some are not friendly toward Americans. 

BTW you were trying to say otherwise.

When it was commented that blacks were better off in this country you disagreed. That my friend is suggesting otherwise.

He didn't say "all people", he said african Americans.


----------



## Foxfyre

Montrovant said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty much with you right until the end, Foxy.
> 
> It's just too difficult to say that people would be 'better off' had generations of their families had completely different lives.  It's far too subjective.  They are almost certainly financially better off, but otherwise it's too hard to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One only needs to compare the median income of African countries and here to understand that they are better off here than there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, financially I can agree.  However, from a quality and enjoyment of life standpoint, I couldn't say.
> 
> Unless we are saying that no one from the African countries that our slaves came from has a happy life and that no one descended from slaves in this country has a bad life, it's not an easy thing to quantify.  If you are using happiness as a quantifier, there were happy slaves.  Doesn't mean they were well off but, if we trust their own words, they were happy.
> 
> In general the people in the US may have better lives than those countries, I'm not trying to say otherwise.  It's when one basically says that all people in the US have better lives than all people in those African countries I take issue.
Click to expand...


Happiness and well off are two different things.  Happiness is up to the individual no matter where he/she lives.  But those things that quantify well off--shelter, food, clothing, liberty, choices, options, opportunity--can be quantified.


----------



## Swagger

If any form of reparations/indemnity related to the [Trans-Atlantic] slave trade were agreed upon between trading and aggrieved parties, surely indemnity would be applied equally to nations on the West Coast of Africa; even though such compensation(s) would undoubtably bankrupt them?


----------



## Ernie S.

Slum, Abidjan, Ivory Coast:






Slum (Harlem) New York City:


----------



## Montrovant

Lonestar_logic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One only needs to compare the median income of African countries and here to understand that they are better off here than there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, financially I can agree.  However, from a quality and enjoyment of life standpoint, I couldn't say.
> 
> Unless we are saying that no one from the African countries that our slaves came from has a happy life and that no one descended from slaves in this country has a bad life, it's not an easy thing to quantify.
> 
> In general the people in the US may have better lives than those countries, I'm not trying to say otherwise.  It's when one basically says that all people in the US have better lives than all people in those African countries I take issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should visit an African country. But be careful of which one. Some are not friendly toward Americans.
> 
> BTW you were trying to say otherwise.
> 
> When it was commented that blacks were better off in this country you disagreed. That my friend is suggesting otherwise.
> 
> He didn't say "all people", he said african Americans.
Click to expand...


No, I did not disagree that the people are better off, I disagreed that anyone can make that claim with any accuracy.  They may be better off, they may not, we can't really know.

Yes, I realize she didn't say all people, I was speaking in the context of the conversation.  And to be clear, she didn't say all African Americans either, but those descended from slaves.


----------



## Montrovant

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> One only needs to compare the median income of African countries and here to understand that they are better off here than there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, financially I can agree.  However, from a quality and enjoyment of life standpoint, I couldn't say.
> 
> Unless we are saying that no one from the African countries that our slaves came from has a happy life and that no one descended from slaves in this country has a bad life, it's not an easy thing to quantify.  If you are using happiness as a quantifier, there were happy slaves.  Doesn't mean they were well off but, if we trust their own words, they were happy.
> 
> In general the people in the US may have better lives than those countries, I'm not trying to say otherwise.  It's when one basically says that all people in the US have better lives than all people in those African countries I take issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happiness and well off are two different things.  Happiness is up to the individual no matter where he/she lives.  But those things that quantify well off--shelter, food, clothing, liberty, choices, options, opportunity--can be quantified.
Click to expand...


And if you had said well off, a phrase I've certainly heard used a lot, I might never have commented.  Unfortunately you said the descendants of slaves are pretty much all better off than they would have been had their ancestors not been taken.  I was unaware that when saying one you meant the other.

So, as I said, from a financial standpoint I can certainly agree, which encompasses at least half of your points.  I'll go with liberty, too.  As far as choices, options (aren't those synonymous?) and opportunity, in at least some ways I also agree.

So the descendants of slaves are better off in terms of what they have and can get materially.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Montrovant said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, financially I can agree.  However, from a quality and enjoyment of life standpoint, I couldn't say.
> 
> Unless we are saying that no one from the African countries that our slaves came from has a happy life and that no one descended from slaves in this country has a bad life, it's not an easy thing to quantify.
> 
> In general the people in the US may have better lives than those countries, I'm not trying to say otherwise.  It's when one basically says that all people in the US have better lives than all people in those African countries I take issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should visit an African country. But be careful of which one. Some are not friendly toward Americans.
> 
> BTW you were trying to say otherwise.
> 
> When it was commented that blacks were better off in this country you disagreed. That my friend is suggesting otherwise.
> 
> He didn't say "all people", he said african Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I did not disagree that the people are better off, I disagreed that anyone can make that claim with any accuracy.  They may be better off, they may not, we can't really know.
> 
> Yes, I realize she didn't say all people, I was speaking in the context of the conversation.  And to be clear, she didn't say all African Americans either, but those descended from slaves.
Click to expand...


But we can really know.

It's not hard to find out how living and economic conditions are in Botswana or any other African country without ever going there. So given that we can now see how average people live in other countries it's relatively easy to compare to them to us in America.

Per capita income in Botswana is $7,238.00, in the US it's $51,729.00. Income is primarily used to determine standard of living so it's safe to say our standard of living is much better than the country of Botswana and very possibly any other country in Africa.

In this age of technology there's no excuse for ignorance.


----------



## Montrovant

Lonestar_logic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should visit an African country. But be careful of which one. Some are not friendly toward Americans.
> 
> BTW you were trying to say otherwise.
> 
> When it was commented that blacks were better off in this country you disagreed. That my friend is suggesting otherwise.
> 
> He didn't say "all people", he said african Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I did not disagree that the people are better off, I disagreed that anyone can make that claim with any accuracy.  They may be better off, they may not, we can't really know.
> 
> Yes, I realize she didn't say all people, I was speaking in the context of the conversation.  And to be clear, she didn't say all African Americans either, but those descended from slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But we can really know.
> 
> It's not hard to find out how living and economic conditions are in Botswana or any other African country without ever going there. So given that we can now see how average people live in other countries it's relatively easy to compare to them to us in America.
> 
> Per capita income in Botswana is $7,238.00, in the US it's $51,729.00. Income is primarily used to determine standard of living so it's safe to say our standard of living is much better than the country of Botswana and very possibly any other country in Africa.
> 
> In this age of technology there's no excuse for ignorance.
Click to expand...


Let me try one more time.

I do not consider the phrase better off to mean financially.  I've heard it used in many different contexts, certainly not all financial in nature.


----------



## westwall

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.






How are you going to pay "back" wages to people who have been dead for over 100 years?


----------



## Foxfyre

Montrovant said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, financially I can agree.  However, from a quality and enjoyment of life standpoint, I couldn't say.
> 
> Unless we are saying that no one from the African countries that our slaves came from has a happy life and that no one descended from slaves in this country has a bad life, it's not an easy thing to quantify.  If you are using happiness as a quantifier, there were happy slaves.  Doesn't mean they were well off but, if we trust their own words, they were happy.
> 
> In general the people in the US may have better lives than those countries, I'm not trying to say otherwise.  It's when one basically says that all people in the US have better lives than all people in those African countries I take issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness and well off are two different things.  Happiness is up to the individual no matter where he/she lives.  But those things that quantify well off--shelter, food, clothing, liberty, choices, options, opportunity--can be quantified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you had said well off, a phrase I've certainly heard used a lot, I might never have commented.  Unfortunately you said the descendants of slaves are pretty much all better off than they would have been had their ancestors not been taken.  I was unaware that when saying one you meant the other.
> 
> So, as I said, from a financial standpoint I can certainly agree, which encompasses at least half of your points.  I'll go with liberty, too.  As far as choices, options (aren't those synonymous?) and opportunity, in at least some ways I also agree.
> 
> So the descendants of slaves are better off in terms of what they have and can get materially.
Click to expand...


They are also most likely considerably better off in terms of liberty, human rights, options, choices, opportunity, and ability to determine their own destiny.  In other words they are almost certainly all better off re those things for which they might otherwise claim loss or damages.


----------



## S.J.

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness and well off are two different things.  Happiness is up to the individual no matter where he/she lives.  But those things that quantify well off--shelter, food, clothing, liberty, choices, options, opportunity--can be quantified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you had said well off, a phrase I've certainly heard used a lot, I might never have commented.  Unfortunately you said the descendants of slaves are pretty much all better off than they would have been had their ancestors not been taken.  I was unaware that when saying one you meant the other.
> 
> So, as I said, from a financial standpoint I can certainly agree, which encompasses at least half of your points.  I'll go with liberty, too.  As far as choices, options (aren't those synonymous?) and opportunity, in at least some ways I also agree.
> 
> So the descendants of slaves are better off in terms of what they have and can get materially.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are also most likely considerably better off in terms of liberty, human rights, options, choices, opportunity, and ability to determine their own destiny.  In other words they are almost certainly all better off re those things for which they might otherwise claim loss or damages.
Click to expand...

They've never had it better.


----------



## Montrovant

Foxfyre said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happiness and well off are two different things.  Happiness is up to the individual no matter where he/she lives.  But those things that quantify well off--shelter, food, clothing, liberty, choices, options, opportunity--can be quantified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you had said well off, a phrase I've certainly heard used a lot, I might never have commented.  Unfortunately you said the descendants of slaves are pretty much all better off than they would have been had their ancestors not been taken.  I was unaware that when saying one you meant the other.
> 
> So, as I said, from a financial standpoint I can certainly agree, which encompasses at least half of your points.  I'll go with liberty, too.  As far as choices, options (aren't those synonymous?) and opportunity, in at least some ways I also agree.
> 
> So the descendants of slaves are better off in terms of what they have and can get materially.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are also most likely considerably better off in terms of liberty, human rights, options, choices, opportunity, and ability to determine their own destiny.  In other words they are almost certainly all better off re those things for which they might otherwise claim loss or damages.
Click to expand...


I forgot this thread is about reparations.


----------



## GreenBean

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



Already have - it's called welfare


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Montrovant said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I did not disagree that the people are better off, I disagreed that anyone can make that claim with any accuracy.  They may be better off, they may not, we can't really know.
> 
> Yes, I realize she didn't say all people, I was speaking in the context of the conversation.  And to be clear, she didn't say all African Americans either, but those descended from slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we can really know.
> 
> It's not hard to find out how living and economic conditions are in Botswana or any other African country without ever going there. So given that we can now see how average people live in other countries it's relatively easy to compare to them to us in America.
> 
> Per capita income in Botswana is $7,238.00, in the US it's $51,729.00. Income is primarily used to determine standard of living so it's safe to say our standard of living is much better than the country of Botswana and very possibly any other country in Africa.
> 
> In this age of technology there's no excuse for ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me try one more time.
> 
> I do not consider the phrase better off to mean financially.  I've heard it used in many different contexts, certainly not all financial in nature.
Click to expand...


What does "better off" mean to you?


----------



## Montrovant

Lonestar_logic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But we can really know.
> 
> It's not hard to find out how living and economic conditions are in Botswana or any other African country without ever going there. So given that we can now see how average people live in other countries it's relatively easy to compare to them to us in America.
> 
> Per capita income in Botswana is $7,238.00, in the US it's $51,729.00. Income is primarily used to determine standard of living so it's safe to say our standard of living is much better than the country of Botswana and very possibly any other country in Africa.
> 
> In this age of technology there's no excuse for ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me try one more time.
> 
> I do not consider the phrase better off to mean financially.  I've heard it used in many different contexts, certainly not all financial in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does "better off" mean to you?
Click to expand...


Just what it says.  I don't think of it as a specific phrase but a very general one.  You can be better off choosing one style of clothing over another.  You can be better off dead.  And the poor can be better off than the rich if the poor live happy, fulfilling lives and the rich lead miserable ones.

Well off is the phrase I connect to money.

So when Foxy said better off, it sounded to me as though all descendents of slaves in the US have happier lives than all peoples living in the various African countries that slaves were taken from.

I forgot to read her comments in the context of the OP, my bad!


----------



## GarthBevers

Another video promoting the exact same BS!


----------



## protectionist

It is WHITES who should get reparations, for lo$$e$ from 50+ years of Affirmative Action discrimination. 

It should be paid by the AA supporters, not the govt


----------



## Montrovant

protectionist said:


> It is WHITES who should get reparations, for lo$$e$ from 50+ years of Affirmative Action discrimination.
> 
> It should be paid by the AA supporters, not the govt



So you believe no whites have benefited from affirmative action policies?


----------



## protectionist

Montrovant said:


> So you believe no whites have benefited from affirmative action policies?


I'm talking about the ones who have suffered from it, Mr Deflection.

The overwhelming majority who have suffered from it.  And who also constitute the overwhelming majority of Americans, for 50+ years.


----------



## protectionist

Delta4Embassy said:


> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.


"We" ?  You ?  You're 180 years old ?  What's the secret ?


----------



## IM2

protectionist said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe no whites have benefited from affirmative action policies?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the ones who have suffered from it, Mr Deflection.
> 
> The overwhelming majority who have suffered from it.  And who also constitute the overwhelming majority of Americans, for 50+ years.
Click to expand...


That's a lie. For example white unemployment has consistently been below the national average while black unemployment has been double that of whites.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe no whites have benefited from affirmative action policies?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the ones who have suffered from it, Mr Deflection.
> 
> The overwhelming majority who have suffered from it.  And who also constitute the overwhelming majority of Americans, for 50+ years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. For example white unemployment has consistently been below the national average while black unemployment has been double that of whites.
Click to expand...


*For example white unemployment has consistently been below the national average while black unemployment has been double that of whites. *

Whites are more qualified.


----------



## S.J.

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe no whites have benefited from affirmative action policies?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the ones who have suffered from it, Mr Deflection.
> 
> The overwhelming majority who have suffered from it.  And who also constitute the overwhelming majority of Americans, for 50+ years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. For example white unemployment has consistently been below the national average while black unemployment has been double that of whites.
Click to expand...

Trump changed all that though, didn't he?


----------



## IM2

S.J. said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe no whites have benefited from affirmative action policies?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the ones who have suffered from it, Mr Deflection.
> 
> The overwhelming majority who have suffered from it.  And who also constitute the overwhelming majority of Americans, for 50+ years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. For example white unemployment has consistently been below the national average while black unemployment has been double that of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump changed all that though, didn't he?
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe no whites have benefited from affirmative action policies?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the ones who have suffered from it, Mr Deflection.
> 
> The overwhelming majority who have suffered from it.  And who also constitute the overwhelming majority of Americans, for 50+ years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. For example white unemployment has consistently been below the national average while black unemployment has been double that of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For example white unemployment has consistently been below the national average while black unemployment has been double that of whites. *
> 
> Whites are more qualified.
Click to expand...


I doubt that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe no whites have benefited from affirmative action policies?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the ones who have suffered from it, Mr Deflection.
> 
> The overwhelming majority who have suffered from it.  And who also constitute the overwhelming majority of Americans, for 50+ years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. For example white unemployment has consistently been below the national average while black unemployment has been double that of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For example white unemployment has consistently been below the national average while black unemployment has been double that of whites. *
> 
> Whites are more qualified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that.
Click to expand...


Of course you do.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe no whites have benefited from affirmative action policies?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the ones who have suffered from it, Mr Deflection.
> 
> The overwhelming majority who have suffered from it.  And who also constitute the overwhelming majority of Americans, for 50+ years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. For example white unemployment has consistently been below the national average while black unemployment has been double that of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For example white unemployment has consistently been below the national average while black unemployment has been double that of whites. *
> 
> Whites are more qualified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you do.
Click to expand...


I doubt it because whites aren't more qualified.


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> That's a lie. For example white unemployment has consistently been below the national average while black unemployment has been double that of whites.


That's not due to unfairness to blacks (who get Affirmative Action preference). That's because too many blacks are too damn lazy to study a book, get training, and get out of bed and go out and get a job.

Actually many are employed - as drug pushers, pimps, prostitutes, looters and muggers.

As for the white employment, much of it is UNDERemployment. college graduates doing menial low-paying jobs, after being discriminated against, for the college related jobs.


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> I doubt it because whites aren't more qualified.


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> No.


Yes he did, and you know it - unless you're an ignorant dum dum.


----------



## protectionist

Every white person should get $100,000 reparations, paid by the supporters of Affirmative Action.


----------



## S.J.

IM2 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe no whites have benefited from affirmative action policies?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the ones who have suffered from it, Mr Deflection.
> 
> The overwhelming majority who have suffered from it.  And who also constitute the overwhelming majority of Americans, for 50+ years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. For example white unemployment has consistently been below the national average while black unemployment has been double that of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump changed all that though, didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Translation:  I don't think I should have to work.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the ones who have suffered from it, Mr Deflection.
> 
> The overwhelming majority who have suffered from it.  And who also constitute the overwhelming majority of Americans, for 50+ years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie. For example white unemployment has consistently been below the national average while black unemployment has been double that of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For example white unemployment has consistently been below the national average while black unemployment has been double that of whites. *
> 
> Whites are more qualified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt it because whites aren't more qualified.
Click to expand...


Research white graduation rates versus black graduation rates.
I'll be happy to help you out with the big words.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you believe no whites have benefited from affirmative action policies?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the ones who have suffered from it, Mr Deflection.
> 
> The overwhelming majority who have suffered from it.  And who also constitute the overwhelming majority of Americans, for 50+ years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a lie. For example white unemployment has consistently been below the national average while black unemployment has been double that of whites.
Click to expand...

That could be for reasons unknown. Some people, of all races, refuse to work.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the ones who have suffered from it, Mr Deflection.
> 
> The overwhelming majority who have suffered from it.  And who also constitute the overwhelming majority of Americans, for 50+ years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie. For example white unemployment has consistently been below the national average while black unemployment has been double that of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *For example white unemployment has consistently been below the national average while black unemployment has been double that of whites. *
> 
> Whites are more qualified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt it because whites aren't more qualified.
Click to expand...

You don't know that, I don't know that either.


----------



## IM2

I could understand all this if no one had ever gotten reparations and we asked for them. But when every other group wronged by this government has received reparations all these comments mean nothing but a bunch of people jumping on a bandwagon in a obscure website..


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> I could understand all this if no one had ever gotten reparations and we asked for them. But when every other group wronged by this government has received reparations all these comments mean nothing but a bunch of people jumping on a bandwagon in a obscure website..



Every other group?  Which groups have gotten reparations, exactly?


----------



## protectionist

MizMolly said:


> That could be for reasons unknown. Some people, of all races, refuse to work.


Reasons known - posted in Post # 1894.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> I could understand all this if no one had ever gotten reparations and we asked for them. But when every other group wronged by this government has received reparations all these comments mean nothing but a bunch of people jumping on a bandwagon in a obscure website..



You've lost this in massive style!


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could understand all this if no one had ever gotten reparations and we asked for them. But when every other group wronged by this government has received reparations all these comments mean nothing but a bunch of people jumping on a bandwagon in a obscure website..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other group?  Which groups have gotten reparations, exactly?
Click to expand...


Yes.  If you really don't know and want to find the answer do a search.


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could understand all this if no one had ever gotten reparations and we asked for them. But when every other group wronged by this government has received reparations all these comments mean nothing but a bunch of people jumping on a bandwagon in a obscure website..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've lost this in massive style!
Click to expand...


Who have I lost to?


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could understand all this if no one had ever gotten reparations and we asked for them. But when every other group wronged by this government has received reparations all these comments mean nothing but a bunch of people jumping on a bandwagon in a obscure website..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other group?  Which groups have gotten reparations, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  If you really don't know and want to find the answer do a search.
Click to expand...


I was wondering if you would actually list all of the groups, and then claim that they are all of the groups which have been wronged by the US government.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could understand all this if no one had ever gotten reparations and we asked for them. But when every other group wronged by this government has received reparations all these comments mean nothing but a bunch of people jumping on a bandwagon in a obscure website..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other group?  Which groups have gotten reparations, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  If you really don't know and want to find the answer do a search.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you would actually list all of the groups, and then claim that they are all of the groups which have been wronged by the US government.
Click to expand...


Anything to try discounting the fact that whites owe us money.


----------



## Taz

IM2 said:


> Anything to try discounting the fact that whites owe us money.


How much?


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could understand all this if no one had ever gotten reparations and we asked for them. But when every other group wronged by this government has received reparations all these comments mean nothing but a bunch of people jumping on a bandwagon in a obscure website..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other group?  Which groups have gotten reparations, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  If you really don't know and want to find the answer do a search.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you would actually list all of the groups, and then claim that they are all of the groups which have been wronged by the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything to try discounting the fact that whites owe us money.
Click to expand...


Or in other words, no, it is not true that "every other group wronged by this government has received reparations."  

So which whites owe who, specifically, how much money?


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could understand all this if no one had ever gotten reparations and we asked for them. But when every other group wronged by this government has received reparations all these comments mean nothing but a bunch of people jumping on a bandwagon in a obscure website..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other group?  Which groups have gotten reparations, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  If you really don't know and want to find the answer do a search.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you would actually list all of the groups, and then claim that they are all of the groups which have been wronged by the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything to try discounting the fact that whites owe us money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or in other words, no, it is not true that "every other group wronged by this government has received reparations."
> 
> So which whites owe who, specifically, how much money?
Click to expand...


Actually it is true and that's why you need to look up who has received reparations. For example in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government to pay for what Germans did. So it's like this, you have the same access to the internet like everyone else and I'm tired if you whites asking dumb questions because you don't want to believe something except what you whites make yourselves believe. So take your ass to a search engine and find out.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every other group?  Which groups have gotten reparations, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  If you really don't know and want to find the answer do a search.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you would actually list all of the groups, and then claim that they are all of the groups which have been wronged by the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything to try discounting the fact that whites owe us money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or in other words, no, it is not true that "every other group wronged by this government has received reparations."
> 
> So which whites owe who, specifically, how much money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is true and that's why you need to look up who has received reparations. For example in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government to pay for what Germans did. So it's like this, you have the same access to the internet like everyone else and I'm tired if you whites asking dumb questions because you don't want to believe something except what you whites make yourselves believe. So take your ass to a search engine and find out.
Click to expand...


* in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government *

You think the American government paid Jews, in 2015, for what Germany did to Jews? Link?


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every other group?  Which groups have gotten reparations, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  If you really don't know and want to find the answer do a search.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you would actually list all of the groups, and then claim that they are all of the groups which have been wronged by the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything to try discounting the fact that whites owe us money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or in other words, no, it is not true that "every other group wronged by this government has received reparations."
> 
> So which whites owe who, specifically, how much money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is true and that's why you need to look up who has received reparations. For example in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government to pay for what Germans did. So it's like this, you have the same access to the internet like everyone else and I'm tired if you whites asking dumb questions because you don't want to believe something except what you whites make yourselves believe. So take your ass to a search engine and find out.
Click to expand...


Oh!  Well, if Jews got reparations, every group that has ever been wronged by the US government must have gotten reparations!  

You were clearly far too broad with your statement.  All sorts of groups can claim to have been wronged by the US government in our history.  The idea that every one of those groups, other than blacks, has received reparations is hilarious.  

You're tired of "you whites" asking dumb questions, are you?  First, how do you know what race I am?  Second, how is asking for clarification on a claim you made a "dumb question"?  Third, to repeat, the idea that every group (other than blacks) that has been wronged by the US government has received reparations is just asinine.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  If you really don't know and want to find the answer do a search.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you would actually list all of the groups, and then claim that they are all of the groups which have been wronged by the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything to try discounting the fact that whites owe us money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or in other words, no, it is not true that "every other group wronged by this government has received reparations."
> 
> So which whites owe who, specifically, how much money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is true and that's why you need to look up who has received reparations. For example in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government to pay for what Germans did. So it's like this, you have the same access to the internet like everyone else and I'm tired if you whites asking dumb questions because you don't want to believe something except what you whites make yourselves believe. So take your ass to a search engine and find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh!  Well, if Jews got reparations, every group that has ever been wronged by the US government must have gotten reparations!
> 
> You were clearly far too broad with your statement.  All sorts of groups can claim to have been wronged by the US government in our history.  The idea that every one of those groups, other than blacks, has received reparations is hilarious.
> 
> You're tired of "you whites" asking dumb questions, are you?  First, how do you know what race I am?  Second, how is asking for clarification on a claim you made a "dumb question"?  Third, to repeat, the idea that every group (other than blacks) that has been wronged by the US government has received reparations is just asinine.
Click to expand...


Montrovant you have chosen to play a game with words.  So let me make this very clear, so you understand and end playing your usual dumb ass game if semantics. I stated that every group has been wronged by this government has received reparations but blacks.  Not every group that has claimed, but every group where wrongdoing has been proven. You kinda have to prove such things Montrovant. And if you think we don't have proof as blacks, then that's what's asinine.


----------



## toobfreak

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> For.  We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.



Their families sold them.  We housed and fed them, gave them and their descendants a better life than mud thatched huts and dirt floors and a direct gateway into America to eventually be doctors, lawyers, CEOs and engineers.  I'm all for reparations for that.  But the statue of limitations ended about 150 years ago.  The guy that owes you is long dead and buried.  Want reparations from me?  I'll gladly give you a one way ticket back to Ethiopia.

Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could understand all this if no one had ever gotten reparations and we asked for them. But when every other group wronged by this government has received reparations all these comments mean nothing but a bunch of people jumping on a bandwagon in a obscure website..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other group?  Which groups have gotten reparations, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  If you really don't know and want to find the answer do a search.
Click to expand...

So none, right liar?


----------



## IM2

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could understand all this if no one had ever gotten reparations and we asked for them. But when every other group wronged by this government has received reparations all these comments mean nothing but a bunch of people jumping on a bandwagon in a obscure website..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other group?  Which groups have gotten reparations, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  If you really don't know and want to find the answer do a search.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So none, right liar?
Click to expand...


If you think that's the answer you are the liar.


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> For.  We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their families sold them.  We housed and fed them, gave them and their descendants a better life than mud thatched huts and dirt floors and a direct gateway into America to eventually be doctors, lawyers, CEOs and engineers.  I'm all for reparations for that.  But the statue of limitations ended about 150 years ago.  The guy that owes you is long dead and buried.  Want reparations from me?  I'll gladly give you a one way ticket back to Ethiopia.
> 
> Don't let the door hit you on the way out.
Click to expand...


That's not how it happened. There is no statute if limitations on human rights violations.

Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently you suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Your posts are evidence of this. You may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> For.  We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their families sold them.  We housed and fed them, gave them and their descendants a better life than mud thatched huts and dirt floors and a direct gateway into America to eventually be doctors, lawyers, CEOs and engineers.  I'm all for reparations for that.  But the statue of limitations ended about 150 years ago.  The guy that owes you is long dead and buried.  Want reparations from me?  I'll gladly give you a one way ticket back to Ethiopia.
> 
> Don't let the door hit you on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how it happened. There is no statute if limitations on human rights violations.
> 
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently you suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Your posts are evidence of this. You may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
Click to expand...


*There is no statute if limitations on human rights violations.*

Exactly!!

You dig up those old slavers and you make them pay!!!! DERP!


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> For.  We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their families sold them.  We housed and fed them, gave them and their descendants a better life than mud thatched huts and dirt floors and a direct gateway into America to eventually be doctors, lawyers, CEOs and engineers.  I'm all for reparations for that.  But the statue of limitations ended about 150 years ago.  The guy that owes you is long dead and buried.  Want reparations from me?  I'll gladly give you a one way ticket back to Ethiopia.
> 
> Don't let the door hit you on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how it happened. There is no statute if limitations on human rights violations.
> 
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently you suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Your posts are evidence of this. You may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There is no statute if limitations on human rights violations.*
> 
> Exactly!!
> 
> You dig up those old slavers and you make them pay!!!! DERP!
Click to expand...


I would if the human rights had stopped with slavery. Too bad it continues now.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> For.  We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their families sold them.  We housed and fed them, gave them and their descendants a better life than mud thatched huts and dirt floors and a direct gateway into America to eventually be doctors, lawyers, CEOs and engineers.  I'm all for reparations for that.  But the statue of limitations ended about 150 years ago.  The guy that owes you is long dead and buried.  Want reparations from me?  I'll gladly give you a one way ticket back to Ethiopia.
> 
> Don't let the door hit you on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how it happened. There is no statute if limitations on human rights violations.
> 
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently you suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Your posts are evidence of this. You may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There is no statute if limitations on human rights violations.*
> 
> Exactly!!
> 
> You dig up those old slavers and you make them pay!!!! DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would if the human rights had stopped with slavery. Too bad it continues now.
Click to expand...

What human rights are you denied?


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you would actually list all of the groups, and then claim that they are all of the groups which have been wronged by the US government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything to try discounting the fact that whites owe us money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or in other words, no, it is not true that "every other group wronged by this government has received reparations."
> 
> So which whites owe who, specifically, how much money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is true and that's why you need to look up who has received reparations. For example in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government to pay for what Germans did. So it's like this, you have the same access to the internet like everyone else and I'm tired if you whites asking dumb questions because you don't want to believe something except what you whites make yourselves believe. So take your ass to a search engine and find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh!  Well, if Jews got reparations, every group that has ever been wronged by the US government must have gotten reparations!
> 
> You were clearly far too broad with your statement.  All sorts of groups can claim to have been wronged by the US government in our history.  The idea that every one of those groups, other than blacks, has received reparations is hilarious.
> 
> You're tired of "you whites" asking dumb questions, are you?  First, how do you know what race I am?  Second, how is asking for clarification on a claim you made a "dumb question"?  Third, to repeat, the idea that every group (other than blacks) that has been wronged by the US government has received reparations is just asinine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montrovant you have chosen to play a game with words.  So let me make this very clear, so you understand and end playing your usual dumb ass game if semantics. I stated that every group has been wronged by this government has received reparations but blacks.  Not every group that has claimed, but every group where wrongdoing has been proven. You kinda have to prove such things Montrovant. And if you think we don't have proof as blacks, then that's what's asinine.
Click to expand...


In other words, as per usual, you misspoke and refused to admit it.  Even now, rather than admit the mistake, you are trying to spin it so that your statement actually meant every group that has proven to have been wronged by the government.

Even there, it is clearly untrue.  Every time a law has been found to be discriminatory it is an instance of the government having wronged some group or groups, just to give one example.

And while blacks as a whole have not been given reparations, there were the black men who were part of the Tuskegee syphilis experiment.  That group of blacks were given reparations; the men who were part of the study as well as their heirs.  Reparations were also paid due to the Rosewood incident, to what I believe were 9 survivors at the time.

I doubt reparations will be given for slavery, although I don't completely dismiss the possibility.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything to try discounting the fact that whites owe us money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in other words, no, it is not true that "every other group wronged by this government has received reparations."
> 
> So which whites owe who, specifically, how much money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is true and that's why you need to look up who has received reparations. For example in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government to pay for what Germans did. So it's like this, you have the same access to the internet like everyone else and I'm tired if you whites asking dumb questions because you don't want to believe something except what you whites make yourselves believe. So take your ass to a search engine and find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh!  Well, if Jews got reparations, every group that has ever been wronged by the US government must have gotten reparations!
> 
> You were clearly far too broad with your statement.  All sorts of groups can claim to have been wronged by the US government in our history.  The idea that every one of those groups, other than blacks, has received reparations is hilarious.
> 
> You're tired of "you whites" asking dumb questions, are you?  First, how do you know what race I am?  Second, how is asking for clarification on a claim you made a "dumb question"?  Third, to repeat, the idea that every group (other than blacks) that has been wronged by the US government has received reparations is just asinine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montrovant you have chosen to play a game with words.  So let me make this very clear, so you understand and end playing your usual dumb ass game if semantics. I stated that every group has been wronged by this government has received reparations but blacks.  Not every group that has claimed, but every group where wrongdoing has been proven. You kinda have to prove such things Montrovant. And if you think we don't have proof as blacks, then that's what's asinine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, as per usual, you misspoke and refused to admit it.  Even now, rather than admit the mistake, you are trying to spin it so that your statement actually meant every group that has proven to have been wronged by the government.
> 
> Even there, it is clearly untrue.  Every time a law has been found to be discriminatory it is an instance of the government having wronged some group or groups, just to give one example.
> 
> And while blacks as a whole have not been given reparations, there were the black men who were part of the Tuskegee syphilis experiment.  That group of blacks were given reparations; the men who were part of the study as well as their heirs.  Reparations were also paid due to the Rosewood incident, to what I believe were 9 survivors at the time.
> 
> I doubt reparations will be given for slavery, although I don't completely dismiss the possibility.
Click to expand...


Montrovant I said what I meant and did not misspeak or spin. There are several types of reparations. Not all reparations involve money,  but you want to argue because as usual you don't seem to be able to understand   how we can ask for monetary reparations. Your second mistake is you assume the reparations are only for slavery.

The argument about not paying for slavery has no merit unless you can produce a new one. And telling me about 50-60 blacks who got reparations for those two events shows how pathetic those like you are.  I gets old arguing with you guys knowing my argument is legitimate and I get these excuse laden posts and people like you playing semantics because I said all of the groups who have done something got reparations so you chose to disagree with that instead of the validity of my argument for reparations based on historical treatment of blacks in this nation. Just like you wanted to argue over the accuracy of a cartoon and cartoon characters, you are petty.


----------



## toobfreak

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> For.  We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their families sold them.  We housed and fed them, gave them and their descendants a better life than mud thatched huts and dirt floors and a direct gateway into America to eventually be doctors, lawyers, CEOs and engineers.  I'm all for reparations for that.  But the statue of limitations ended about 150 years ago.  The guy that owes you is long dead and buried.  Want reparations from me?  I'll gladly give you a one way ticket back to Ethiopia.
> 
> Don't let the door hit you on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how it happened. There is no statute if limitations on human rights violations.
> 
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently you suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Your posts are evidence of this. You may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
Click to expand...


Don't try to psychoanalyze me, Jackass, I've written a book on the analysis of personality and disorder.  As to your human rights violations, they do indeed end-- -- -- -- with the person that committed them.  Slavery was an international and global industry that died two centuries ago.  You got a problem with it, don't read about it, because its nothing more than a page of a history book to you.  Get your hands out of my pockets, Welfare Whore, and I'll take my shoe out of your ass.


----------



## IM2

toobfreak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> For.  We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their families sold them.  We housed and fed them, gave them and their descendants a better life than mud thatched huts and dirt floors and a direct gateway into America to eventually be doctors, lawyers, CEOs and engineers.  I'm all for reparations for that.  But the statue of limitations ended about 150 years ago.  The guy that owes you is long dead and buried.  Want reparations from me?  I'll gladly give you a one way ticket back to Ethiopia.
> 
> Don't let the door hit you on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how it happened. There is no statute if limitations on human rights violations.
> 
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently you suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Your posts are evidence of this. You may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to psychoanalyze me, Jackass, I've written a book on the analysis of personality and disorder.  As to your human rights violations, they do indeed end-- -- -- -- with the person that committed them.  Slavery was an international and global industry that died two centuries ago.  You got a problem with it, don't read about it, because its nothing more than a page of a history book to you.  Get your hands out of my pockets, Welfare Whore, and I'll take my shoe out of your ass.
Click to expand...


I don't give a fuck what you say you wrote. You have a mental disorder. 

Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently there are whites here that suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Their posts are evidence of this. You racists may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.

Things did not end with slavery loon.


----------



## toobfreak

IM2 said:


> I don't give a fuck what you say you wrote. You have a mental disorder.










> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently there are whites here that suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Their posts are evidence of this. You racists may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.



The fact that you always characterize things in terms of race shows who is the racist here.  As to delusional disorder, welcome to the delusion generation, brought to you by a world now where people no longer have normal relations and spend their lives on the internet rather than real people, worrying about people they never have met, mad about things they do not know, arguing issues they cannot change, educated in schools that make themselves targets for gun shootings then prepare for it by teaching you to hide under your desk and be quiet and hope the shooter just goes away.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> For.  We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their families sold them.  We housed and fed them, gave them and their descendants a better life than mud thatched huts and dirt floors and a direct gateway into America to eventually be doctors, lawyers, CEOs and engineers.  I'm all for reparations for that.  But the statue of limitations ended about 150 years ago.  The guy that owes you is long dead and buried.  Want reparations from me?  I'll gladly give you a one way ticket back to Ethiopia.
> 
> Don't let the door hit you on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how it happened. There is no statute if limitations on human rights violations.
> 
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently you suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Your posts are evidence of this. You may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to psychoanalyze me, Jackass, I've written a book on the analysis of personality and disorder.  As to your human rights violations, they do indeed end-- -- -- -- with the person that committed them.  Slavery was an international and global industry that died two centuries ago.  You got a problem with it, don't read about it, because its nothing more than a page of a history book to you.  Get your hands out of my pockets, Welfare Whore, and I'll take my shoe out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you say you wrote. You have a mental disorder.
> 
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently there are whites here that suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Their posts are evidence of this. You racists may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
> 
> Things did not end with slavery loon.
Click to expand...

If you insist on begging, get a sign that reads "I want reparations because some very distant ancestor of mine was a slave" and take it down to some liberal and wealthy town in Vermont. I'm sure someone will throw a couple of pennies your way.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> For.  We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their families sold them.  We housed and fed them, gave them and their descendants a better life than mud thatched huts and dirt floors and a direct gateway into America to eventually be doctors, lawyers, CEOs and engineers.  I'm all for reparations for that.  But the statue of limitations ended about 150 years ago.  The guy that owes you is long dead and buried.  Want reparations from me?  I'll gladly give you a one way ticket back to Ethiopia.
> 
> Don't let the door hit you on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not how it happened. There is no statute if limitations on human rights violations.
> 
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently you suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Your posts are evidence of this. You may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't try to psychoanalyze me, Jackass, I've written a book on the analysis of personality and disorder.  As to your human rights violations, they do indeed end-- -- -- -- with the person that committed them.  Slavery was an international and global industry that died two centuries ago.  You got a problem with it, don't read about it, because its nothing more than a page of a history book to you.  Get your hands out of my pockets, Welfare Whore, and I'll take my shoe out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you say you wrote. You have a mental disorder.
> 
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently there are whites here that suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Their posts are evidence of this. You racists may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
> 
> Things did not end with slavery loon.
Click to expand...


*Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality.*

Keep stomping your foot and whining for your reparations check.


----------



## ATL

LoL, nothing gets white nationalists riled up like suggesting black folks be compensated for the assholery the status quo did to them.


----------



## ATL

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  If you really don't know and want to find the answer do a search.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you would actually list all of the groups, and then claim that they are all of the groups which have been wronged by the US government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anything to try discounting the fact that whites owe us money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or in other words, no, it is not true that "every other group wronged by this government has received reparations."
> 
> So which whites owe who, specifically, how much money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is true and that's why you need to look up who has received reparations. For example in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government to pay for what Germans did. So it's like this, you have the same access to the internet like everyone else and I'm tired if you whites asking dumb questions because you don't want to believe something except what you whites make yourselves believe. So take your ass to a search engine and find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government *
> 
> You think the American government paid Jews, in 2015, for what Germany did to Jews? Link?
Click to expand...



Yea, we did....U.S. begins paying out reparations from France to Holocaust survivors and their heirs


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ATL said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you would actually list all of the groups, and then claim that they are all of the groups which have been wronged by the US government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything to try discounting the fact that whites owe us money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or in other words, no, it is not true that "every other group wronged by this government has received reparations."
> 
> So which whites owe who, specifically, how much money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is true and that's why you need to look up who has received reparations. For example in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government to pay for what Germans did. So it's like this, you have the same access to the internet like everyone else and I'm tired if you whites asking dumb questions because you don't want to believe something except what you whites make yourselves believe. So take your ass to a search engine and find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government *
> 
> You think the American government paid Jews, in 2015, for what Germany did to Jews? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, we did....U.S. begins paying out reparations from France to Holocaust survivors and their heirs
Click to expand...


_US starts paying out *French reparations *to Holocaust survivors _


----------



## ATL

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything to try discounting the fact that whites owe us money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or in other words, no, it is not true that "every other group wronged by this government has received reparations."
> 
> So which whites owe who, specifically, how much money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it is true and that's why you need to look up who has received reparations. For example in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government to pay for what Germans did. So it's like this, you have the same access to the internet like everyone else and I'm tired if you whites asking dumb questions because you don't want to believe something except what you whites make yourselves believe. So take your ass to a search engine and find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government *
> 
> You think the American government paid Jews, in 2015, for what Germany did to Jews? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, we did....U.S. begins paying out reparations from France to Holocaust survivors and their heirs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _US starts paying out *French reparations *to Holocaust survivors _
Click to expand...


Reading is fundamental.....Effective September 15, 2016, the Department of State will accept second round submissions of claims applications for consideration under the U.S.-France Agreement on Compensation for Certain Victims of Holocaust-Related Deportation from France Who Are Not Covered by French Programs. Program requirements will remain the same, and payments for eligible second-round claims will be made out of the funds remaining after all eligible first-round claims have been paid.

The US is paying reparations to holocaust victims, no matter how you try to spin and deflect.  Hack.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ATL said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or in other words, no, it is not true that "every other group wronged by this government has received reparations."
> 
> So which whites owe who, specifically, how much money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is true and that's why you need to look up who has received reparations. For example in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government to pay for what Germans did. So it's like this, you have the same access to the internet like everyone else and I'm tired if you whites asking dumb questions because you don't want to believe something except what you whites make yourselves believe. So take your ass to a search engine and find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government *
> 
> You think the American government paid Jews, in 2015, for what Germany did to Jews? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, we did....U.S. begins paying out reparations from France to Holocaust survivors and their heirs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _US starts paying out *French reparations *to Holocaust survivors _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reading is fundamental.....Effective September 15, 2016, the Department of State will accept second round submissions of claims applications for consideration under the U.S.-France Agreement on Compensation for Certain Victims of Holocaust-Related Deportation from France Who Are Not Covered by French Programs. Program requirements will remain the same, and payments for eligible second-round claims will be made out of the funds remaining after all eligible first-round claims have been paid.
> 
> The US is paying reparations to holocaust victims, no matter how you try to spin and deflect.  Hack.
Click to expand...


_Program requirements will remain the same, and payments for eligible second-round claims will be made out of the funds remaining after all eligible first-round claims have been paid._

DURR.

And still no reparations for slaves. So sad.


----------



## ATL

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is true and that's why you need to look up who has received reparations. For example in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government to pay for what Germans did. So it's like this, you have the same access to the internet like everyone else and I'm tired if you whites asking dumb questions because you don't want to believe something except what you whites make yourselves believe. So take your ass to a search engine and find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government *
> 
> You think the American government paid Jews, in 2015, for what Germany did to Jews? Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, we did....U.S. begins paying out reparations from France to Holocaust survivors and their heirs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _US starts paying out *French reparations *to Holocaust survivors _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reading is fundamental.....Effective September 15, 2016, the Department of State will accept second round submissions of claims applications for consideration under the U.S.-France Agreement on Compensation for Certain Victims of Holocaust-Related Deportation from France Who Are Not Covered by French Programs. Program requirements will remain the same, and payments for eligible second-round claims will be made out of the funds remaining after all eligible first-round claims have been paid.
> 
> The US is paying reparations to holocaust victims, no matter how you try to spin and deflect.  Hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Program requirements will remain the same, and payments for eligible second-round claims will be made out of the funds remaining after all eligible first-round claims have been paid._
> 
> DURR.
> 
> And still no reparations for slaves. So sad.
Click to expand...



All you have done so far is prove that the US paid reparations for holocaust victims in 2015 like what was posted in the first place.  The nerdfit you tried to throw is icing on the cake, IM2 has the lot of you white nationalists dead to rights.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or in other words, no, it is not true that "every other group wronged by this government has received reparations."
> 
> So which whites owe who, specifically, how much money?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is true and that's why you need to look up who has received reparations. For example in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government to pay for what Germans did. So it's like this, you have the same access to the internet like everyone else and I'm tired if you whites asking dumb questions because you don't want to believe something except what you whites make yourselves believe. So take your ass to a search engine and find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh!  Well, if Jews got reparations, every group that has ever been wronged by the US government must have gotten reparations!
> 
> You were clearly far too broad with your statement.  All sorts of groups can claim to have been wronged by the US government in our history.  The idea that every one of those groups, other than blacks, has received reparations is hilarious.
> 
> You're tired of "you whites" asking dumb questions, are you?  First, how do you know what race I am?  Second, how is asking for clarification on a claim you made a "dumb question"?  Third, to repeat, the idea that every group (other than blacks) that has been wronged by the US government has received reparations is just asinine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montrovant you have chosen to play a game with words.  So let me make this very clear, so you understand and end playing your usual dumb ass game if semantics. I stated that every group has been wronged by this government has received reparations but blacks.  Not every group that has claimed, but every group where wrongdoing has been proven. You kinda have to prove such things Montrovant. And if you think we don't have proof as blacks, then that's what's asinine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, as per usual, you misspoke and refused to admit it.  Even now, rather than admit the mistake, you are trying to spin it so that your statement actually meant every group that has proven to have been wronged by the government.
> 
> Even there, it is clearly untrue.  Every time a law has been found to be discriminatory it is an instance of the government having wronged some group or groups, just to give one example.
> 
> And while blacks as a whole have not been given reparations, there were the black men who were part of the Tuskegee syphilis experiment.  That group of blacks were given reparations; the men who were part of the study as well as their heirs.  Reparations were also paid due to the Rosewood incident, to what I believe were 9 survivors at the time.
> 
> I doubt reparations will be given for slavery, although I don't completely dismiss the possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montrovant I said what I meant and did not misspeak or spin. There are several types of reparations. Not all reparations involve money,  but you want to argue because as usual you don't seem to be able to understand   how we can ask for monetary reparations. Your second mistake is you assume the reparations are only for slavery.
> 
> The argument about not paying for slavery has no merit unless you can produce a new one. And telling me about 50-60 blacks who got reparations for those two events shows how pathetic those like you are.  I gets old arguing with you guys knowing my argument is legitimate and I get these excuse laden posts and people like you playing semantics because I said all of the groups who have done something got reparations so you chose to disagree with that instead of the validity of my argument for reparations based on historical treatment of blacks in this nation. Just like you wanted to argue over the accuracy of a cartoon and cartoon characters, you are petty.
Click to expand...


You said what you meant, but had to correct yourself later?  

Hey, if you think wanting statements to be accurate is petty, feel free to consider me petty.

My point in bringing up Tuskegee and Rosewood was merely that blacks have received reparations from the government; it is not that the government is opposed to blacks getting reparations that is the issue, but rather the reason for the reparations.  You mentioned that "Jews got reparations" as though every Jew was granted reparations, when in fact it was a particular group of Jews.

I'm curious, do you think women deserve reparations from the government for the historical treatment they experienced in this nation?  They were treated as second-class citizens for much of the country's history.

Trying to get reparations for all blacks in the US because of the historical treatment of blacks is just too broad and vague an attempt IMO.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ATL said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government *
> 
> You think the American government paid Jews, in 2015, for what Germany did to Jews? Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, we did....U.S. begins paying out reparations from France to Holocaust survivors and their heirs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _US starts paying out *French reparations *to Holocaust survivors _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reading is fundamental.....Effective September 15, 2016, the Department of State will accept second round submissions of claims applications for consideration under the U.S.-France Agreement on Compensation for Certain Victims of Holocaust-Related Deportation from France Who Are Not Covered by French Programs. Program requirements will remain the same, and payments for eligible second-round claims will be made out of the funds remaining after all eligible first-round claims have been paid.
> 
> The US is paying reparations to holocaust victims, no matter how you try to spin and deflect.  Hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Program requirements will remain the same, and payments for eligible second-round claims will be made out of the funds remaining after all eligible first-round claims have been paid._
> 
> DURR.
> 
> And still no reparations for slaves. So sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All you have done so far is prove that the US paid reparations for holocaust victims in 2015 like what was posted in the first place.  The nerdfit you tried to throw is icing on the cake, IM2 has the lot of you white nationalists dead to rights.
Click to expand...


*French reparations …..French Programs*

Where is the proof that the US paid these reparations?

No one has shown it yet.

Maybe the following will show you your error?

_• You do not have access to the compensation because you do not have French nationality
On November 1, the agreement between France and the United States, signed in Washington on 8 December last year, entered into force to establish a compensation fund for those american victims of the Holocaust deported from France who had not been able to gain access to the French compensation program. _

Compensation and restitution for Holocaust Victims in France - Shoah memorial - homepage

Looks like Americans victimized in France or Americans with French parents couldn't access the reparations program for French citizens.

French funds were used, not US funds.


----------



## MizMolly

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, we did....U.S. begins paying out reparations from France to Holocaust survivors and their heirs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _US starts paying out *French reparations *to Holocaust survivors _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reading is fundamental.....Effective September 15, 2016, the Department of State will accept second round submissions of claims applications for consideration under the U.S.-France Agreement on Compensation for Certain Victims of Holocaust-Related Deportation from France Who Are Not Covered by French Programs. Program requirements will remain the same, and payments for eligible second-round claims will be made out of the funds remaining after all eligible first-round claims have been paid.
> 
> The US is paying reparations to holocaust victims, no matter how you try to spin and deflect.  Hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Program requirements will remain the same, and payments for eligible second-round claims will be made out of the funds remaining after all eligible first-round claims have been paid._
> 
> DURR.
> 
> And still no reparations for slaves. So sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All you have done so far is prove that the US paid reparations for holocaust victims in 2015 like what was posted in the first place.  The nerdfit you tried to throw is icing on the cake, IM2 has the lot of you white nationalists dead to rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *French reparations …..French Programs*
> 
> Where is the proof that the US paid these reparations?
> 
> No one has shown it yet.
> 
> Maybe the following will show you your error?
> 
> _• You do not have access to the compensation because you do not have French nationality
> On November 1, the agreement between France and the United States, signed in Washington on 8 December last year, entered into force to establish a compensation fund for those american victims of the Holocaust deported from France who had not been able to gain access to the French compensation program. _
> 
> Compensation and restitution for Holocaust Victims in France - Shoah memorial - homepage
> 
> Looks like Americans victimized in France or Americans with French parents couldn't access the reparations program for French citizens.
> 
> French funds were used, not US funds.
Click to expand...

Also, there are still Holocaust survivors alive today


----------



## Foxfyre

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.  We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their families sold them.  We housed and fed them, gave them and their descendants a better life than mud thatched huts and dirt floors and a direct gateway into America to eventually be doctors, lawyers, CEOs and engineers.  I'm all for reparations for that.  But the statue of limitations ended about 150 years ago.  The guy that owes you is long dead and buried.  Want reparations from me?  I'll gladly give you a one way ticket back to Ethiopia.
> 
> 
> Don't let the door hit you on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it happened. There is no statute if limitations on human rights violations.
> 
> 
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently you suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Your posts are evidence of this. You may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to psychoanalyze me, Jackass, I've written a book on the analysis of personality and disorder.  As to your human rights violations, they do indeed end-- -- -- -- with the person that committed them.  Slavery was an international and global industry that died two centuries ago.  You got a problem with it, don't read about it, because its nothing more than a page of a history book to you.  Get your hands out of my pockets, Welfare Whore, and I'll take my shoe out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you say you wrote. You have a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently there are whites here that suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Their posts are evidence of this. You racists may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
> 
> 
> Things did not end with slavery loon.
Click to expand...



If you could calm down just a little, perhaps we could have a rational discussion about this?

Did you own slaves?  Have you been unjust or even unkind to a black person?  If you didn't, why is reparations for slavery or injustices following emancipation your responsibility?  I have never harmed or been unkind or discriminated against any black person ever, at least for being black.  Why am I responsible to pay reparations to you or anybody else that I had absolutely nothing to do with?

Per Walter Williams in a thoughtful essay four years ago:

. . .Capturing Africans to sell into slavery was done by Arabs and black Africans. Would reparations advocates demand that citizens of Ghana, Ivory Coast, Nigeria, Kenya and several Muslim states tax themselves to make reparation payments to progeny of people whom their ancestors helped to enslave?. . .​
And he further comments:

. . .There's another moral or fairness issue. A large percentage, if not most, of today's Americans — be they of European, Asian, African or Latin ancestry — don't even go back three or four generations as American citizens. Their ancestors arrived on our shores long after slavery. What standard of justice justifies their being taxed to compensate blacks for slavery? For example, in 1956, thousands of Hungarians fled the brutality of the USSR to settle in the U.S. What do Hungarians owe blacks for slavery? . . .

In there somewhere he pointed out the black slave owners.  Can we determine who descended from them in order to hold them accountable for the actions of their ancestors?​
He sums this up in a single question:  "What moral principle justifies punishing a white of today to compensate a black of today for what a white of yesterday did to a black of yesterday?"

Slavery Reparations, by Walter E.Williams

Williams agreed that those who savaged the black man via all aspects of slave trade and slave ownership owe restitution to those they mistreated, misused, denied their unalienable rights.  But they're all dead now.

Many suffered various kinds of discrimination and/or cultural restrictions through no fault of our own--women, the Irish, the Chinese, Italian miners, etc. etc. etc.  And then there are all those cursed with irresponsible and abusive/neglectful parents and were handicapped by that experience.  Who is responsible for paying for injustices done to all of those people?

We can learn from our history, understand it, appreciate it, or condemn it, but we can't undo it.  And all that would be accomplished by trying is to heap more injustice on top of what has already been done.


----------



## IM2

Foxfyre said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.  We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their families sold them.  We housed and fed them, gave them and their descendants a better life than mud thatched huts and dirt floors and a direct gateway into America to eventually be doctors, lawyers, CEOs and engineers.  I'm all for reparations for that.  But the statue of limitations ended about 150 years ago.  The guy that owes you is long dead and buried.  Want reparations from me?  I'll gladly give you a one way ticket back to Ethiopia.
> 
> 
> Don't let the door hit you on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it happened. There is no statute if limitations on human rights violations.
> 
> 
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently you suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Your posts are evidence of this. You may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to psychoanalyze me, Jackass, I've written a book on the analysis of personality and disorder.  As to your human rights violations, they do indeed end-- -- -- -- with the person that committed them.  Slavery was an international and global industry that died two centuries ago.  You got a problem with it, don't read about it, because its nothing more than a page of a history book to you.  Get your hands out of my pockets, Welfare Whore, and I'll take my shoe out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you say you wrote. You have a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently there are whites here that suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Their posts are evidence of this. You racists may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
> 
> 
> Things did not end with slavery loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you could calm down just a little, perhaps we could have a rational discussion about this?
> 
> Did you own slaves?  Have you been unjust or even unkind to a black person?  If you didn't, why is reparations for slavery or injustices following emancipation your responsibility?  I have never harmed or been unkind or discriminated against any black person ever, at least for being black.  Why am I responsible to pay reparations to you or anybody else that I had absolutely nothing to do with?
> 
> Per Walter Williams in a thoughtful essay four years ago:
> 
> . . .Capturing Africans to sell into slavery was done by Arabs and black Africans. Would reparations advocates demand that citizens of Ghana, Ivory Coast, Nigeria, Kenya and several Muslim states tax themselves to make reparation payments to progeny of people whom their ancestors helped to enslave?. . .​
> And he further comments:
> 
> . . .There's another moral or fairness issue. A large percentage, if not most, of today's Americans — be they of European, Asian, African or Latin ancestry — don't even go back three or four generations as American citizens. Their ancestors arrived on our shores long after slavery. What standard of justice justifies their being taxed to compensate blacks for slavery? For example, in 1956, thousands of Hungarians fled the brutality of the USSR to settle in the U.S. What do Hungarians owe blacks for slavery? . . .
> 
> In there somewhere he pointed out the black slave owners.  Can we determine who descended from them in order to hold them accountable for the actions of their ancestors?​
> He sums this up in a single question:  "What moral principle justifies punishing a white of today to compensate a black of today for what a white of yesterday did to a black of yesterday?"
> 
> Slavery Reparations, by Walter E.Williams
> 
> Williams agreed that those who savaged the black man via all aspects of slave trade and slave ownership owe restitution to those they mistreated, misused, denied their unalienable rights.  But they're all dead now.
> 
> Many suffered various kinds of discrimination and/or cultural restrictions through no fault of our own--women, the Irish, the Chinese, Italian miners, etc. etc. etc.  And then there are all those cursed with irresponsible and abusive/neglectful parents and were handicapped by that experience.  Who is responsible for paying for injustices done to all of those people?
> 
> We can learn from our history, understand it, appreciate it, or condemn it, but we can't undo it.  And all that would be accomplished by trying is to heap more injustice on top of what has already been done.
Click to expand...


I am having the rational discussion. Everything here you post denies one simple reality. Others have gotten reparations for past wrongs.


----------



## Godboy

IM2 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their families sold them.  We housed and fed them, gave them and their descendants a better life than mud thatched huts and dirt floors and a direct gateway into America to eventually be doctors, lawyers, CEOs and engineers.  I'm all for reparations for that.  But the statue of limitations ended about 150 years ago.  The guy that owes you is long dead and buried.  Want reparations from me?  I'll gladly give you a one way ticket back to Ethiopia.
> 
> 
> Don't let the door hit you on the way out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it happened. There is no statute if limitations on human rights violations.
> 
> 
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently you suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Your posts are evidence of this. You may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to psychoanalyze me, Jackass, I've written a book on the analysis of personality and disorder.  As to your human rights violations, they do indeed end-- -- -- -- with the person that committed them.  Slavery was an international and global industry that died two centuries ago.  You got a problem with it, don't read about it, because its nothing more than a page of a history book to you.  Get your hands out of my pockets, Welfare Whore, and I'll take my shoe out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you say you wrote. You have a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently there are whites here that suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Their posts are evidence of this. You racists may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
> 
> 
> Things did not end with slavery loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you could calm down just a little, perhaps we could have a rational discussion about this?
> 
> Did you own slaves?  Have you been unjust or even unkind to a black person?  If you didn't, why is reparations for slavery or injustices following emancipation your responsibility?  I have never harmed or been unkind or discriminated against any black person ever, at least for being black.  Why am I responsible to pay reparations to you or anybody else that I had absolutely nothing to do with?
> 
> Per Walter Williams in a thoughtful essay four years ago:
> 
> . . .Capturing Africans to sell into slavery was done by Arabs and black Africans. Would reparations advocates demand that citizens of Ghana, Ivory Coast, Nigeria, Kenya and several Muslim states tax themselves to make reparation payments to progeny of people whom their ancestors helped to enslave?. . .​
> And he further comments:
> 
> . . .There's another moral or fairness issue. A large percentage, if not most, of today's Americans — be they of European, Asian, African or Latin ancestry — don't even go back three or four generations as American citizens. Their ancestors arrived on our shores long after slavery. What standard of justice justifies their being taxed to compensate blacks for slavery? For example, in 1956, thousands of Hungarians fled the brutality of the USSR to settle in the U.S. What do Hungarians owe blacks for slavery? . . .
> 
> In there somewhere he pointed out the black slave owners.  Can we determine who descended from them in order to hold them accountable for the actions of their ancestors?​
> He sums this up in a single question:  "What moral principle justifies punishing a white of today to compensate a black of today for what a white of yesterday did to a black of yesterday?"
> 
> Slavery Reparations, by Walter E.Williams
> 
> Williams agreed that those who savaged the black man via all aspects of slave trade and slave ownership owe restitution to those they mistreated, misused, denied their unalienable rights.  But they're all dead now.
> 
> Many suffered various kinds of discrimination and/or cultural restrictions through no fault of our own--women, the Irish, the Chinese, Italian miners, etc. etc. etc.  And then there are all those cursed with irresponsible and abusive/neglectful parents and were handicapped by that experience.  Who is responsible for paying for injustices done to all of those people?
> 
> We can learn from our history, understand it, appreciate it, or condemn it, but we can't undo it.  And all that would be accomplished by trying is to heap more injustice on top of what has already been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am having the rational discussion. Everything here you post denies one simple reality. Others have gotten reparations for past wrongs.
Click to expand...

What's with you people who are always looking for hand outs? Get a job you bum.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Delta4Embassy said:


> Thanks Sunni for the idea (sorta) re: 40 acres and a mule.
> 
> For.
> 
> We kidnapped them, enslaved them, should pay backwages. Fair's fair.


Absolutely.  Everyone that was kidnapped should get something.   The trouble is, they are all dead.


----------



## MisterBeale

GarthBevers said:


> Another video promoting the exact same BS!









I'm assuming this new account, "GarthBevers," whomever it is, was banned for Necro-Posting?


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it is true and that's why you need to look up who has received reparations. For example in 2015 Jews got reparations from our government to pay for what Germans did. So it's like this, you have the same access to the internet like everyone else and I'm tired if you whites asking dumb questions because you don't want to believe something except what you whites make yourselves believe. So take your ass to a search engine and find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  Well, if Jews got reparations, every group that has ever been wronged by the US government must have gotten reparations!
> 
> You were clearly far too broad with your statement.  All sorts of groups can claim to have been wronged by the US government in our history.  The idea that every one of those groups, other than blacks, has received reparations is hilarious.
> 
> You're tired of "you whites" asking dumb questions, are you?  First, how do you know what race I am?  Second, how is asking for clarification on a claim you made a "dumb question"?  Third, to repeat, the idea that every group (other than blacks) that has been wronged by the US government has received reparations is just asinine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montrovant you have chosen to play a game with words.  So let me make this very clear, so you understand and end playing your usual dumb ass game if semantics. I stated that every group has been wronged by this government has received reparations but blacks.  Not every group that has claimed, but every group where wrongdoing has been proven. You kinda have to prove such things Montrovant. And if you think we don't have proof as blacks, then that's what's asinine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, as per usual, you misspoke and refused to admit it.  Even now, rather than admit the mistake, you are trying to spin it so that your statement actually meant every group that has proven to have been wronged by the government.
> 
> Even there, it is clearly untrue.  Every time a law has been found to be discriminatory it is an instance of the government having wronged some group or groups, just to give one example.
> 
> And while blacks as a whole have not been given reparations, there were the black men who were part of the Tuskegee syphilis experiment.  That group of blacks were given reparations; the men who were part of the study as well as their heirs.  Reparations were also paid due to the Rosewood incident, to what I believe were 9 survivors at the time.
> 
> I doubt reparations will be given for slavery, although I don't completely dismiss the possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montrovant I said what I meant and did not misspeak or spin. There are several types of reparations. Not all reparations involve money,  but you want to argue because as usual you don't seem to be able to understand   how we can ask for monetary reparations. Your second mistake is you assume the reparations are only for slavery.
> 
> The argument about not paying for slavery has no merit unless you can produce a new one. And telling me about 50-60 blacks who got reparations for those two events shows how pathetic those like you are.  I gets old arguing with you guys knowing my argument is legitimate and I get these excuse laden posts and people like you playing semantics because I said all of the groups who have done something got reparations so you chose to disagree with that instead of the validity of my argument for reparations based on historical treatment of blacks in this nation. Just like you wanted to argue over the accuracy of a cartoon and cartoon characters, you are petty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said what you meant, but had to correct yourself later?
> 
> Hey, if you think wanting statements to be accurate is petty, feel free to consider me petty.
> 
> My point in bringing up Tuskegee and Rosewood was merely that blacks have received reparations from the government; it is not that the government is opposed to blacks getting reparations that is the issue, but rather the reason for the reparations.  You mentioned that "Jews got reparations" as though every Jew was granted reparations, when in fact it was a particular group of Jews.
> 
> I'm curious, do you think women deserve reparations from the government for the historical treatment they experienced in this nation?  They were treated as second-class citizens for much of the country's history.
> 
> Trying to get reparations for all blacks in the US because of the historical treatment of blacks is just too broad and vague an attempt IMO.
Click to expand...


 I said what meant from he beginning.  There was no correction.  I know why you bought up[ Tuskegee and Rosewood.  The problem with your argument is  that others have gotten reparations. And what I also said is that if no one had ever got them I could understand the opposition.. These questions, arguments and statements I see in reference to reparations just make no sense given the fact hat reparations have been paid and still are being paid.

As to your question, black women would be eligible for reparations. White women participated in the oppression and human rights violations.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  Well, if Jews got reparations, every group that has ever been wronged by the US government must have gotten reparations!
> 
> You were clearly far too broad with your statement.  All sorts of groups can claim to have been wronged by the US government in our history.  The idea that every one of those groups, other than blacks, has received reparations is hilarious.
> 
> You're tired of "you whites" asking dumb questions, are you?  First, how do you know what race I am?  Second, how is asking for clarification on a claim you made a "dumb question"?  Third, to repeat, the idea that every group (other than blacks) that has been wronged by the US government has received reparations is just asinine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant you have chosen to play a game with words.  So let me make this very clear, so you understand and end playing your usual dumb ass game if semantics. I stated that every group has been wronged by this government has received reparations but blacks.  Not every group that has claimed, but every group where wrongdoing has been proven. You kinda have to prove such things Montrovant. And if you think we don't have proof as blacks, then that's what's asinine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, as per usual, you misspoke and refused to admit it.  Even now, rather than admit the mistake, you are trying to spin it so that your statement actually meant every group that has proven to have been wronged by the government.
> 
> Even there, it is clearly untrue.  Every time a law has been found to be discriminatory it is an instance of the government having wronged some group or groups, just to give one example.
> 
> And while blacks as a whole have not been given reparations, there were the black men who were part of the Tuskegee syphilis experiment.  That group of blacks were given reparations; the men who were part of the study as well as their heirs.  Reparations were also paid due to the Rosewood incident, to what I believe were 9 survivors at the time.
> 
> I doubt reparations will be given for slavery, although I don't completely dismiss the possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montrovant I said what I meant and did not misspeak or spin. There are several types of reparations. Not all reparations involve money,  but you want to argue because as usual you don't seem to be able to understand   how we can ask for monetary reparations. Your second mistake is you assume the reparations are only for slavery.
> 
> The argument about not paying for slavery has no merit unless you can produce a new one. And telling me about 50-60 blacks who got reparations for those two events shows how pathetic those like you are.  I gets old arguing with you guys knowing my argument is legitimate and I get these excuse laden posts and people like you playing semantics because I said all of the groups who have done something got reparations so you chose to disagree with that instead of the validity of my argument for reparations based on historical treatment of blacks in this nation. Just like you wanted to argue over the accuracy of a cartoon and cartoon characters, you are petty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said what you meant, but had to correct yourself later?
> 
> Hey, if you think wanting statements to be accurate is petty, feel free to consider me petty.
> 
> My point in bringing up Tuskegee and Rosewood was merely that blacks have received reparations from the government; it is not that the government is opposed to blacks getting reparations that is the issue, but rather the reason for the reparations.  You mentioned that "Jews got reparations" as though every Jew was granted reparations, when in fact it was a particular group of Jews.
> 
> I'm curious, do you think women deserve reparations from the government for the historical treatment they experienced in this nation?  They were treated as second-class citizens for much of the country's history.
> 
> Trying to get reparations for all blacks in the US because of the historical treatment of blacks is just too broad and vague an attempt IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said what meant from he beginning.  There was no correction.  I know why you bought up[ Tuskegee and Rosewood.  The problem with your argument is  that others have gotten reparations. And what I also said is that if no one had ever got them I could understand the opposition.. These questions, arguments and statements I see in reference to reparations just make no sense given the fact hat reparations have been paid and still are being paid.
> 
> As to your question, black women would be eligible for reparations. White women participated in the oppression and human rights violations.
Click to expand...


You are never going to get slavery reparations.
Not now, not ever...….NEVER!!


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant you have chosen to play a game with words.  So let me make this very clear, so you understand and end playing your usual dumb ass game if semantics. I stated that every group has been wronged by this government has received reparations but blacks.  Not every group that has claimed, but every group where wrongdoing has been proven. You kinda have to prove such things Montrovant. And if you think we don't have proof as blacks, then that's what's asinine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, as per usual, you misspoke and refused to admit it.  Even now, rather than admit the mistake, you are trying to spin it so that your statement actually meant every group that has proven to have been wronged by the government.
> 
> Even there, it is clearly untrue.  Every time a law has been found to be discriminatory it is an instance of the government having wronged some group or groups, just to give one example.
> 
> And while blacks as a whole have not been given reparations, there were the black men who were part of the Tuskegee syphilis experiment.  That group of blacks were given reparations; the men who were part of the study as well as their heirs.  Reparations were also paid due to the Rosewood incident, to what I believe were 9 survivors at the time.
> 
> I doubt reparations will be given for slavery, although I don't completely dismiss the possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montrovant I said what I meant and did not misspeak or spin. There are several types of reparations. Not all reparations involve money,  but you want to argue because as usual you don't seem to be able to understand   how we can ask for monetary reparations. Your second mistake is you assume the reparations are only for slavery.
> 
> The argument about not paying for slavery has no merit unless you can produce a new one. And telling me about 50-60 blacks who got reparations for those two events shows how pathetic those like you are.  I gets old arguing with you guys knowing my argument is legitimate and I get these excuse laden posts and people like you playing semantics because I said all of the groups who have done something got reparations so you chose to disagree with that instead of the validity of my argument for reparations based on historical treatment of blacks in this nation. Just like you wanted to argue over the accuracy of a cartoon and cartoon characters, you are petty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said what you meant, but had to correct yourself later?
> 
> Hey, if you think wanting statements to be accurate is petty, feel free to consider me petty.
> 
> My point in bringing up Tuskegee and Rosewood was merely that blacks have received reparations from the government; it is not that the government is opposed to blacks getting reparations that is the issue, but rather the reason for the reparations.  You mentioned that "Jews got reparations" as though every Jew was granted reparations, when in fact it was a particular group of Jews.
> 
> I'm curious, do you think women deserve reparations from the government for the historical treatment they experienced in this nation?  They were treated as second-class citizens for much of the country's history.
> 
> Trying to get reparations for all blacks in the US because of the historical treatment of blacks is just too broad and vague an attempt IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said what meant from he beginning.  There was no correction.  I know why you bought up[ Tuskegee and Rosewood.  The problem with your argument is  that others have gotten reparations. And what I also said is that if no one had ever got them I could understand the opposition.. These questions, arguments and statements I see in reference to reparations just make no sense given the fact hat reparations have been paid and still are being paid.
> 
> As to your question, black women would be eligible for reparations. White women participated in the oppression and human rights violations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are never going to get slavery reparations.
> Not now, not ever...….NEVER!!
Click to expand...


.Apparently you can't read. The reparations would not be just for slavery.


----------



## MisterBeale

IM2 said:


> .Apparently you can't read. The reparations would not be just for slavery.



You do know that D4E hasn't been active since 2015, right?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  Well, if Jews got reparations, every group that has ever been wronged by the US government must have gotten reparations!
> 
> You were clearly far too broad with your statement.  All sorts of groups can claim to have been wronged by the US government in our history.  The idea that every one of those groups, other than blacks, has received reparations is hilarious.
> 
> You're tired of "you whites" asking dumb questions, are you?  First, how do you know what race I am?  Second, how is asking for clarification on a claim you made a "dumb question"?  Third, to repeat, the idea that every group (other than blacks) that has been wronged by the US government has received reparations is just asinine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant you have chosen to play a game with words.  So let me make this very clear, so you understand and end playing your usual dumb ass game if semantics. I stated that every group has been wronged by this government has received reparations but blacks.  Not every group that has claimed, but every group where wrongdoing has been proven. You kinda have to prove such things Montrovant. And if you think we don't have proof as blacks, then that's what's asinine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, as per usual, you misspoke and refused to admit it.  Even now, rather than admit the mistake, you are trying to spin it so that your statement actually meant every group that has proven to have been wronged by the government.
> 
> Even there, it is clearly untrue.  Every time a law has been found to be discriminatory it is an instance of the government having wronged some group or groups, just to give one example.
> 
> And while blacks as a whole have not been given reparations, there were the black men who were part of the Tuskegee syphilis experiment.  That group of blacks were given reparations; the men who were part of the study as well as their heirs.  Reparations were also paid due to the Rosewood incident, to what I believe were 9 survivors at the time.
> 
> I doubt reparations will be given for slavery, although I don't completely dismiss the possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montrovant I said what I meant and did not misspeak or spin. There are several types of reparations. Not all reparations involve money,  but you want to argue because as usual you don't seem to be able to understand   how we can ask for monetary reparations. Your second mistake is you assume the reparations are only for slavery.
> 
> The argument about not paying for slavery has no merit unless you can produce a new one. And telling me about 50-60 blacks who got reparations for those two events shows how pathetic those like you are.  I gets old arguing with you guys knowing my argument is legitimate and I get these excuse laden posts and people like you playing semantics because I said all of the groups who have done something got reparations so you chose to disagree with that instead of the validity of my argument for reparations based on historical treatment of blacks in this nation. Just like you wanted to argue over the accuracy of a cartoon and cartoon characters, you are petty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said what you meant, but had to correct yourself later?
> 
> Hey, if you think wanting statements to be accurate is petty, feel free to consider me petty.
> 
> My point in bringing up Tuskegee and Rosewood was merely that blacks have received reparations from the government; it is not that the government is opposed to blacks getting reparations that is the issue, but rather the reason for the reparations.  You mentioned that "Jews got reparations" as though every Jew was granted reparations, when in fact it was a particular group of Jews.
> 
> I'm curious, do you think women deserve reparations from the government for the historical treatment they experienced in this nation?  They were treated as second-class citizens for much of the country's history.
> 
> Trying to get reparations for all blacks in the US because of the historical treatment of blacks is just too broad and vague an attempt IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said what meant from he beginning.  There was no correction.  I know why you bought up[ Tuskegee and Rosewood.  The problem with your argument is  that others have gotten reparations. And what I also said is that if no one had ever got them I could understand the opposition.. These questions, arguments and statements I see in reference to reparations just make no sense given the fact hat reparations have been paid and still are being paid.
> 
> As to your question, black women would be eligible for reparations. White women participated in the oppression and human rights violations.
Click to expand...

There were black owned slaves. White women have been denied alot, regardless of race. I don't think anyone deserves reparations. Besides, there is no way to determine who gets what, plus why should whites today pay when most didn't have ancestors that participated in slavery?


----------



## IM2

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .Apparently you can't read. The reparations would not be just for slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that D4E hasn't been active since 2015, right?
Click to expand...


Yawn!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, as per usual, you misspoke and refused to admit it.  Even now, rather than admit the mistake, you are trying to spin it so that your statement actually meant every group that has proven to have been wronged by the government.
> 
> Even there, it is clearly untrue.  Every time a law has been found to be discriminatory it is an instance of the government having wronged some group or groups, just to give one example.
> 
> And while blacks as a whole have not been given reparations, there were the black men who were part of the Tuskegee syphilis experiment.  That group of blacks were given reparations; the men who were part of the study as well as their heirs.  Reparations were also paid due to the Rosewood incident, to what I believe were 9 survivors at the time.
> 
> I doubt reparations will be given for slavery, although I don't completely dismiss the possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant I said what I meant and did not misspeak or spin. There are several types of reparations. Not all reparations involve money,  but you want to argue because as usual you don't seem to be able to understand   how we can ask for monetary reparations. Your second mistake is you assume the reparations are only for slavery.
> 
> The argument about not paying for slavery has no merit unless you can produce a new one. And telling me about 50-60 blacks who got reparations for those two events shows how pathetic those like you are.  I gets old arguing with you guys knowing my argument is legitimate and I get these excuse laden posts and people like you playing semantics because I said all of the groups who have done something got reparations so you chose to disagree with that instead of the validity of my argument for reparations based on historical treatment of blacks in this nation. Just like you wanted to argue over the accuracy of a cartoon and cartoon characters, you are petty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said what you meant, but had to correct yourself later?
> 
> Hey, if you think wanting statements to be accurate is petty, feel free to consider me petty.
> 
> My point in bringing up Tuskegee and Rosewood was merely that blacks have received reparations from the government; it is not that the government is opposed to blacks getting reparations that is the issue, but rather the reason for the reparations.  You mentioned that "Jews got reparations" as though every Jew was granted reparations, when in fact it was a particular group of Jews.
> 
> I'm curious, do you think women deserve reparations from the government for the historical treatment they experienced in this nation?  They were treated as second-class citizens for much of the country's history.
> 
> Trying to get reparations for all blacks in the US because of the historical treatment of blacks is just too broad and vague an attempt IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said what meant from he beginning.  There was no correction.  I know why you bought up[ Tuskegee and Rosewood.  The problem with your argument is  that others have gotten reparations. And what I also said is that if no one had ever got them I could understand the opposition.. These questions, arguments and statements I see in reference to reparations just make no sense given the fact hat reparations have been paid and still are being paid.
> 
> As to your question, black women would be eligible for reparations. White women participated in the oppression and human rights violations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are never going to get slavery reparations.
> Not now, not ever...….NEVER!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Apparently you can't read. The reparations would not be just for slavery.
Click to expand...


You are never going to get Jim Crow reparations.
Not now, not ever...….NEVER!!


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant I said what I meant and did not misspeak or spin. There are several types of reparations. Not all reparations involve money,  but you want to argue because as usual you don't seem to be able to understand   how we can ask for monetary reparations. Your second mistake is you assume the reparations are only for slavery.
> 
> The argument about not paying for slavery has no merit unless you can produce a new one. And telling me about 50-60 blacks who got reparations for those two events shows how pathetic those like you are.  I gets old arguing with you guys knowing my argument is legitimate and I get these excuse laden posts and people like you playing semantics because I said all of the groups who have done something got reparations so you chose to disagree with that instead of the validity of my argument for reparations based on historical treatment of blacks in this nation. Just like you wanted to argue over the accuracy of a cartoon and cartoon characters, you are petty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said what you meant, but had to correct yourself later?
> 
> Hey, if you think wanting statements to be accurate is petty, feel free to consider me petty.
> 
> My point in bringing up Tuskegee and Rosewood was merely that blacks have received reparations from the government; it is not that the government is opposed to blacks getting reparations that is the issue, but rather the reason for the reparations.  You mentioned that "Jews got reparations" as though every Jew was granted reparations, when in fact it was a particular group of Jews.
> 
> I'm curious, do you think women deserve reparations from the government for the historical treatment they experienced in this nation?  They were treated as second-class citizens for much of the country's history.
> 
> Trying to get reparations for all blacks in the US because of the historical treatment of blacks is just too broad and vague an attempt IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said what meant from he beginning.  There was no correction.  I know why you bought up[ Tuskegee and Rosewood.  The problem with your argument is  that others have gotten reparations. And what I also said is that if no one had ever got them I could understand the opposition.. These questions, arguments and statements I see in reference to reparations just make no sense given the fact hat reparations have been paid and still are being paid.
> 
> As to your question, black women would be eligible for reparations. White women participated in the oppression and human rights violations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are never going to get slavery reparations.
> Not now, not ever...….NEVER!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Apparently you can't read. The reparations would not be just for slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are never going to get Jim Crow reparations.
> Not now, not ever...….NEVER!!
Click to expand...


.Keep talking. For either America pays or America dies. I didn't make that rule but the one who did will administer the punishment

So I have to laugh at you fool, because your comments don't faze.


----------



## Desperado

Slavery reparations are a moronic idea.
Therefore it follows that supporters of Slavery reparations are morons.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said what you meant, but had to correct yourself later?
> 
> Hey, if you think wanting statements to be accurate is petty, feel free to consider me petty.
> 
> My point in bringing up Tuskegee and Rosewood was merely that blacks have received reparations from the government; it is not that the government is opposed to blacks getting reparations that is the issue, but rather the reason for the reparations.  You mentioned that "Jews got reparations" as though every Jew was granted reparations, when in fact it was a particular group of Jews.
> 
> I'm curious, do you think women deserve reparations from the government for the historical treatment they experienced in this nation?  They were treated as second-class citizens for much of the country's history.
> 
> Trying to get reparations for all blacks in the US because of the historical treatment of blacks is just too broad and vague an attempt IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said what meant from he beginning.  There was no correction.  I know why you bought up[ Tuskegee and Rosewood.  The problem with your argument is  that others have gotten reparations. And what I also said is that if no one had ever got them I could understand the opposition.. These questions, arguments and statements I see in reference to reparations just make no sense given the fact hat reparations have been paid and still are being paid.
> 
> As to your question, black women would be eligible for reparations. White women participated in the oppression and human rights violations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are never going to get slavery reparations.
> Not now, not ever...….NEVER!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Apparently you can't read. The reparations would not be just for slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are never going to get Jim Crow reparations.
> Not now, not ever...….NEVER!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Keep talking. For either America pays or America dies. I didn't make that rule but the one who did will administer the punishment
> 
> So I have to laugh at you fool, because your comments don't faze.
Click to expand...

Who made that rule?


----------



## IM2

Desperado said:


> Slavery reparations are a moronic idea.
> Therefore it follows that supporters of Slavery reparations are morons.



All the idiots types in the white community have something  to say. And they aren't even talking about what reason we state for reparations. Reparations for human rights violations are not moronic, therefore.......

You owe us money. It will be paid.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said what you meant, but had to correct yourself later?
> 
> Hey, if you think wanting statements to be accurate is petty, feel free to consider me petty.
> 
> My point in bringing up Tuskegee and Rosewood was merely that blacks have received reparations from the government; it is not that the government is opposed to blacks getting reparations that is the issue, but rather the reason for the reparations.  You mentioned that "Jews got reparations" as though every Jew was granted reparations, when in fact it was a particular group of Jews.
> 
> I'm curious, do you think women deserve reparations from the government for the historical treatment they experienced in this nation?  They were treated as second-class citizens for much of the country's history.
> 
> Trying to get reparations for all blacks in the US because of the historical treatment of blacks is just too broad and vague an attempt IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said what meant from he beginning.  There was no correction.  I know why you bought up[ Tuskegee and Rosewood.  The problem with your argument is  that others have gotten reparations. And what I also said is that if no one had ever got them I could understand the opposition.. These questions, arguments and statements I see in reference to reparations just make no sense given the fact hat reparations have been paid and still are being paid.
> 
> As to your question, black women would be eligible for reparations. White women participated in the oppression and human rights violations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are never going to get slavery reparations.
> Not now, not ever...….NEVER!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Apparently you can't read. The reparations would not be just for slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are never going to get Jim Crow reparations.
> Not now, not ever...….NEVER!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Keep talking. For either America pays or America dies. I didn't make that rule but the one who did will administer the punishment
> 
> So I have to laugh at you fool, because your comments don't faze.
Click to expand...


* For either America pays or America dies.*

Your whining is damn annoying, but it isn't going to kill anybody.


----------



## MisterBeale

So who pays?  And who gets paid?

For instance. . . .  would every American, even black Americans be taxed for these reparations?

And what about folks like Obama, who don't even have slave ancestors but look black?  Would they be eligible?

I have to say, I am really confused how this program would work.

Would they take DNA tests to see who is eligible and who would be liable to pay?


----------



## Desperado

IM2 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery reparations are a moronic idea.
> Therefore it follows that supporters of Slavery reparations are morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the idiots types in the white community have something  to say. And they aren't even talking about what reason we state for reparations. Reparations for human rights violations are not moronic, therefore.......
> 
> You owe us money. It will be paid.
Click to expand...

You want reperations go get them from the other African tribes that sold you into slavery. Otherwise STFU


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said what meant from he beginning.  There was no correction.  I know why you bought up[ Tuskegee and Rosewood.  The problem with your argument is  that others have gotten reparations. And what I also said is that if no one had ever got them I could understand the opposition.. These questions, arguments and statements I see in reference to reparations just make no sense given the fact hat reparations have been paid and still are being paid.
> 
> As to your question, black women would be eligible for reparations. White women participated in the oppression and human rights violations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are never going to get slavery reparations.
> Not now, not ever...….NEVER!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Apparently you can't read. The reparations would not be just for slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are never going to get Jim Crow reparations.
> Not now, not ever...….NEVER!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Keep talking. For either America pays or America dies. I didn't make that rule but the one who did will administer the punishment
> 
> So I have to laugh at you fool, because your comments don't faze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * For either America pays or America dies.
> *
> Your whining is damn annoying, but it isn't going to kill anybody.
Click to expand...


"Vengeance is mine says the lord." I'm not he lord. And you should worry about what happens to this nation if you do not pay what you owe. For I am guaranteed to be fine with or without reparations, but as for those like you.....,


----------



## IM2

Desperado said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery reparations are a moronic idea.
> Therefore it follows that supporters of Slavery reparations are morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the idiots types in the white community have something  to say. And they aren't even talking about what reason we state for reparations. Reparations for human rights violations are not moronic, therefore.......
> 
> You owe us money. It will be paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want reperations go get them from the other African tribes that sold you into slavery. Otherwise STFU
Click to expand...


No, because that's not exactly how it happened. Those Africans did not create Jim Crow. Nor did they make the laws of this country.


----------



## IM2

MisterBeale said:


> So who pays?  And who gets paid?
> 
> For instance. . . .  would every American, even black Americans be taxed for these reparations?
> 
> And what about folks like Obama, who don't even have slave ancestors but look black?  Would they be eligible?
> 
> I have to say, I am really confused how this program would work.
> 
> Would they take DNA tests to see who is eligible and who would be liable to pay?



The reparations are not just for slavery and the prevailing thought is to put any money in a fund used for community and economic development. You dumb asses don't understand there are different types of reparations and they all don't have to be cash payments. This fake confusion is only existent in the racist portion of white America. You guys are the only ones asking stupid questions trying to search for reasons to oppose.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are never going to get slavery reparations.
> Not now, not ever...….NEVER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Apparently you can't read. The reparations would not be just for slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are never going to get Jim Crow reparations.
> Not now, not ever...….NEVER!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Keep talking. For either America pays or America dies. I didn't make that rule but the one who did will administer the punishment
> 
> So I have to laugh at you fool, because your comments don't faze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * For either America pays or America dies.
> *
> Your whining is damn annoying, but it isn't going to kill anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Vengeance is mine says the lord." I'm not he lord. And you should worry about what happens to this nation if you do not pay what you owe. For I am guaranteed to be fine with or without reparations, but as for those like you.....,
Click to expand...


"Whining like a little bitch is mine says IM2."

*And you should worry about what happens to this nation if you do not pay what you owe.*

You'll whine some more? The nation will weary of your whining? You'll whine even more?

*For I am guaranteed to be fine with or without reparations, but as for those like you.....,*

I'll be fine if whiny bitches never get reparations.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery reparations are a moronic idea.
> Therefore it follows that supporters of Slavery reparations are morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the idiots types in the white community have something  to say. And they aren't even talking about what reason we state for reparations. Reparations for human rights violations are not moronic, therefore.......
> 
> You owe us money. It will be paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want reperations go get them from the other African tribes that sold you into slavery. Otherwise STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because that's not exactly how it happened. Those Africans did not create Jim Crow. Nor did they make the laws of this country.
Click to expand...

Neither did our current government, what human rights are you being denied?


----------



## yidnar

i didnt kidnap or enslave anybody so feel free to pay up if you have !


----------



## yidnar

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are never going to get slavery reparations.
> Not now, not ever...….NEVER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Apparently you can't read. The reparations would not be just for slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are never going to get Jim Crow reparations.
> Not now, not ever...….NEVER!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Keep talking. For either America pays or America dies. I didn't make that rule but the one who did will administer the punishment
> 
> So I have to laugh at you fool, because your comments don't faze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * For either America pays or America dies.
> *
> Your whining is damn annoying, but it isn't going to kill anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Vengeance is mine says the lord." I'm not he lord. And you should worry about what happens to this nation if you do not pay what you owe. For I am guaranteed to be fine with or without reparations, but as for those like you.....,
Click to expand...

how about we give you 2 mules and 50 acres !!!....................in Africa !


----------



## MisterBeale

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who pays?  And who gets paid?
> 
> For instance. . . .  would every American, even black Americans be taxed for these reparations?
> 
> And what about folks like Obama, who don't even have slave ancestors but look black?  Would they be eligible?
> 
> I have to say, I am really confused how this program would work.
> 
> Would they take DNA tests to see who is eligible and who would be liable to pay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reparations are not just for slavery and the prevailing thought is to put any money in a fund used for community and economic development. You dumb asses don't understand there are different types of reparations and they all don't have to be cash payments. This fake confusion is only existent in the racist portion of white America. You guys are the only ones asking stupid questions trying to search for reasons to oppose.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the informative and so very diplomatic post.  I can see your positive attitude will definitely win folks over to your cause.

If you aren't interested in a real discussion, by all means, start a discussion in the thread of a member that is no longer active, and insult members who are genuinely curious.  That will definitely help your case.

I'm beginning to think you are a lost cause. 

Fine, you are for them, but don't want to answer any practical questions why, you just want to refer folks to the Wikipedia page on the subject and leave it at that.  We get it now.


----------



## MisterBeale

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are never going to get slavery reparations.
> Not now, not ever...….NEVER!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Apparently you can't read. The reparations would not be just for slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are never going to get Jim Crow reparations.
> Not now, not ever...….NEVER!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Keep talking. For either America pays or America dies. I didn't make that rule but the one who did will administer the punishment
> 
> So I have to laugh at you fool, because your comments don't faze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * For either America pays or America dies.
> *
> Your whining is damn annoying, but it isn't going to kill anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Vengeance is mine says the lord." I'm not he lord. And you should worry about what happens to this nation if you do not pay what you owe. For I am guaranteed to be fine with or without reparations, but as for those like you.....,
Click to expand...


1) I'm sure vengeance has been visited upon those who have taken slaves.

2) If there are any former slaves about, they should immediately file a civil suit.   

I doubt YOU personally are owed a thin dime.  So yeah, you'll be fine.


----------



## IM2

*FOX Faceoff - Black Lives Matter reparation demands*


----------



## IM2

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .Apparently you can't read. The reparations would not be just for slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are never going to get Jim Crow reparations.
> Not now, not ever...….NEVER!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Keep talking. For either America pays or America dies. I didn't make that rule but the one who did will administer the punishment
> 
> So I have to laugh at you fool, because your comments don't faze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * For either America pays or America dies.
> *
> Your whining is damn annoying, but it isn't going to kill anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Vengeance is mine says the lord." I'm not he lord. And you should worry about what happens to this nation if you do not pay what you owe. For I am guaranteed to be fine with or without reparations, but as for those like you.....,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) I'm sure vengeance has been visited upon those who have taken slaves.
> 
> 2) If there are any former slaves about, they should immediately file a civil suit.
> 
> I doubt YOU personally are owed a thin dime.  So yeah, you'll be fine.
Click to expand...


Again slavery is not the only issue.


----------



## Markle

IM2 said:


> The reparations are not just for slavery and the prevailing thought is to put any money in a fund used for community and economic development. You dumb asses don't understand there are different types of reparations and they all don't have to be cash payments. This fake confusion is only existent in the racist portion of white America. You guys are the only ones asking stupid questions trying to search for reasons to oppose.


----------



## IM2

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who pays?  And who gets paid?
> 
> For instance. . . .  would every American, even black Americans be taxed for these reparations?
> 
> And what about folks like Obama, who don't even have slave ancestors but look black?  Would they be eligible?
> 
> I have to say, I am really confused how this program would work.
> 
> Would they take DNA tests to see who is eligible and who would be liable to pay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reparations are not just for slavery and the prevailing thought is to put any money in a fund used for community and economic development. You dumb asses don't understand there are different types of reparations and they all don't have to be cash payments. This fake confusion is only existent in the racist portion of white America. You guys are the only ones asking stupid questions trying to search for reasons to oppose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the informative and so very diplomatic post.  I can see your positive attitude will definitely win folks over to your cause.
> 
> If you aren't interested in a real discussion, by all means, start a discussion in the thread of a member that is no longer active, and insult members who are genuinely curious.  That will definitely help your case.
> 
> I'm beginning to think you are a lost cause.
> 
> Fine, you are for them, but don't want to answer any practical questions why, you just want to refer folks to the Wikipedia page on the subject and leave it at that.  We get it now.
Click to expand...


I'm fine, you have the problem.









Remember.when all white juries let whites murder blacks without finding them guilty of a crime?


----------



## IM2

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reparations are not just for slavery and the prevailing thought is to put any money in a fund used for community and economic development. You dumb asses don't understand there are different types of reparations and they all don't have to be cash payments. This fake confusion is only existent in the racist portion of white America. You guys are the only ones asking stupid questions trying to search for reasons to oppose.
Click to expand...


Start licking.


----------



## MisterBeale

IM2 said:


> *FOX Faceoff - Black Lives Matter reparation demands*


You have convinced me.


However, part of the blame belongs on the African nations. 

The estimated amount owed to the black community is 100 trillion.

"Some proposals have called for direct payments from the U.S. government. Various estimates have been given if such payments were to be made. _Harper's Magazine_ has created an estimate that the total of reparations due is over 100 trillion dollars, based on 222,505,049 hours of forced labor between 1619 and 1865, with a compounded interest of 6%.[6] Should all or part of this amount be paid to the descendants of slaves in the United States, the current U.S. government would only pay a fraction of that cost, over 40 trillion dollars, since it has been in existence only since 1789."
Reparations for slavery debate in the United States - Wikipedia


Which means, G. Britain, and the African nations are on the hook for the other 60 trillion.


If the black community and it's allies in America can get those responsible in the rest of the world to pay their fair share, (IOW, bringing in 60 trillion into those communities,) I have no doubt that the white community in America will step up and do what is right by raising taxes to pay the other 40 trillion.

After all, covering that debt is nothing compared to the blood they shed on the battlefields to free those slaves in the first place.  It is after all, only money.


----------



## toobfreak

IM2 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their families sold them.  We housed and fed them, gave them and their descendants a better life than mud thatched huts and dirt floors and a direct gateway into America to eventually be doctors, lawyers, CEOs and engineers.  I'm all for reparations for that.  But the statue of limitations ended about 150 years ago.  The guy that owes you is long dead and buried.  Want reparations from me?  I'll gladly give you a one way ticket back to Ethiopia.
> 
> 
> Don't let the door hit you on the way out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it happened. There is no statute if limitations on human rights violations.
> 
> 
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently you suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Your posts are evidence of this. You may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to psychoanalyze me, Jackass, I've written a book on the analysis of personality and disorder.  As to your human rights violations, they do indeed end-- -- -- -- with the person that committed them.  Slavery was an international and global industry that died two centuries ago.  You got a problem with it, don't read about it, because its nothing more than a page of a history book to you.  Get your hands out of my pockets, Welfare Whore, and I'll take my shoe out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you say you wrote. You have a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently there are whites here that suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Their posts are evidence of this. You racists may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
> 
> 
> Things did not end with slavery loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you could calm down just a little, perhaps we could have a rational discussion about this?
> 
> Did you own slaves?  Have you been unjust or even unkind to a black person?  If you didn't, why is reparations for slavery or injustices following emancipation your responsibility?  I have never harmed or been unkind or discriminated against any black person ever, at least for being black.  Why am I responsible to pay reparations to you or anybody else that I had absolutely nothing to do with?
> 
> Per Walter Williams in a thoughtful essay four years ago:
> 
> . . .Capturing Africans to sell into slavery was done by Arabs and black Africans. Would reparations advocates demand that citizens of Ghana, Ivory Coast, Nigeria, Kenya and several Muslim states tax themselves to make reparation payments to progeny of people whom their ancestors helped to enslave?. . .​
> And he further comments:
> 
> . . .There's another moral or fairness issue. A large percentage, if not most, of today's Americans — be they of European, Asian, African or Latin ancestry — don't even go back three or four generations as American citizens. Their ancestors arrived on our shores long after slavery. What standard of justice justifies their being taxed to compensate blacks for slavery? For example, in 1956, thousands of Hungarians fled the brutality of the USSR to settle in the U.S. What do Hungarians owe blacks for slavery? . . .
> 
> In there somewhere he pointed out the black slave owners.  Can we determine who descended from them in order to hold them accountable for the actions of their ancestors?​
> He sums this up in a single question:  "What moral principle justifies punishing a white of today to compensate a black of today for what a white of yesterday did to a black of yesterday?"
> 
> Slavery Reparations, by Walter E.Williams
> 
> Williams agreed that those who savaged the black man via all aspects of slave trade and slave ownership owe restitution to those they mistreated, misused, denied their unalienable rights.  But they're all dead now.
> 
> Many suffered various kinds of discrimination and/or cultural restrictions through no fault of our own--women, the Irish, the Chinese, Italian miners, etc. etc. etc.  And then there are all those cursed with irresponsible and abusive/neglectful parents and were handicapped by that experience.  Who is responsible for paying for injustices done to all of those people?
> 
> We can learn from our history, understand it, appreciate it, or condemn it, but we can't undo it.  And all that would be accomplished by trying is to heap more injustice on top of what has already been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything here you post denies one simple reality. Others have gotten reparations for past wrongs.
Click to expand...


So if others did it, then that automatically justifies the validity of the action for others to follow?  So by your way of thinking, then since people in the past owned slaves, then others should still do it today.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  Well, if Jews got reparations, every group that has ever been wronged by the US government must have gotten reparations!
> 
> You were clearly far too broad with your statement.  All sorts of groups can claim to have been wronged by the US government in our history.  The idea that every one of those groups, other than blacks, has received reparations is hilarious.
> 
> You're tired of "you whites" asking dumb questions, are you?  First, how do you know what race I am?  Second, how is asking for clarification on a claim you made a "dumb question"?  Third, to repeat, the idea that every group (other than blacks) that has been wronged by the US government has received reparations is just asinine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant you have chosen to play a game with words.  So let me make this very clear, so you understand and end playing your usual dumb ass game if semantics. I stated that every group has been wronged by this government has received reparations but blacks.  Not every group that has claimed, but every group where wrongdoing has been proven. You kinda have to prove such things Montrovant. And if you think we don't have proof as blacks, then that's what's asinine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, as per usual, you misspoke and refused to admit it.  Even now, rather than admit the mistake, you are trying to spin it so that your statement actually meant every group that has proven to have been wronged by the government.
> 
> Even there, it is clearly untrue.  Every time a law has been found to be discriminatory it is an instance of the government having wronged some group or groups, just to give one example.
> 
> And while blacks as a whole have not been given reparations, there were the black men who were part of the Tuskegee syphilis experiment.  That group of blacks were given reparations; the men who were part of the study as well as their heirs.  Reparations were also paid due to the Rosewood incident, to what I believe were 9 survivors at the time.
> 
> I doubt reparations will be given for slavery, although I don't completely dismiss the possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montrovant I said what I meant and did not misspeak or spin. There are several types of reparations. Not all reparations involve money,  but you want to argue because as usual you don't seem to be able to understand   how we can ask for monetary reparations. Your second mistake is you assume the reparations are only for slavery.
> 
> The argument about not paying for slavery has no merit unless you can produce a new one. And telling me about 50-60 blacks who got reparations for those two events shows how pathetic those like you are.  I gets old arguing with you guys knowing my argument is legitimate and I get these excuse laden posts and people like you playing semantics because I said all of the groups who have done something got reparations so you chose to disagree with that instead of the validity of my argument for reparations based on historical treatment of blacks in this nation. Just like you wanted to argue over the accuracy of a cartoon and cartoon characters, you are petty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said what you meant, but had to correct yourself later?
> 
> Hey, if you think wanting statements to be accurate is petty, feel free to consider me petty.
> 
> My point in bringing up Tuskegee and Rosewood was merely that blacks have received reparations from the government; it is not that the government is opposed to blacks getting reparations that is the issue, but rather the reason for the reparations.  You mentioned that "Jews got reparations" as though every Jew was granted reparations, when in fact it was a particular group of Jews.
> 
> I'm curious, do you think women deserve reparations from the government for the historical treatment they experienced in this nation?  They were treated as second-class citizens for much of the country's history.
> 
> Trying to get reparations for all blacks in the US because of the historical treatment of blacks is just too broad and vague an attempt IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said what meant from he beginning.  There was no correction.  I know why you bought up[ Tuskegee and Rosewood.  The problem with your argument is  that others have gotten reparations. And what I also said is that if no one had ever got them I could understand the opposition.. These questions, arguments and statements I see in reference to reparations just make no sense given the fact hat reparations have been paid and still are being paid.
> 
> As to your question, black women would be eligible for reparations. White women participated in the oppression and human rights violations.
Click to expand...


You've said two different things, so you might want to make up your mind.  Either every group other than blacks that has been wronged by the US government has gotten reparations, or only some groups which have been wronged by the government have gotten reparations.  The first thing you said was that all of them have, are you going back to that now?

Do you not think this country has a history of discriminating against and oppressing all women, regardless of race?  And I notice you only mentioned black women and white women, why is that?  Do you think women of other races haven't lived in this country since the founding?

While certain groups have received reparations, it has never been on anything close to the scale you propose.  I don't know that reparations have been paid for as non-specific reasons as you talk about, either.  Rosewood and Tuskegee show that blacks can be eligible for reparations, but on a smaller scale for more specific rights violations.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant you have chosen to play a game with words.  So let me make this very clear, so you understand and end playing your usual dumb ass game if semantics. I stated that every group has been wronged by this government has received reparations but blacks.  Not every group that has claimed, but every group where wrongdoing has been proven. You kinda have to prove such things Montrovant. And if you think we don't have proof as blacks, then that's what's asinine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, as per usual, you misspoke and refused to admit it.  Even now, rather than admit the mistake, you are trying to spin it so that your statement actually meant every group that has proven to have been wronged by the government.
> 
> Even there, it is clearly untrue.  Every time a law has been found to be discriminatory it is an instance of the government having wronged some group or groups, just to give one example.
> 
> And while blacks as a whole have not been given reparations, there were the black men who were part of the Tuskegee syphilis experiment.  That group of blacks were given reparations; the men who were part of the study as well as their heirs.  Reparations were also paid due to the Rosewood incident, to what I believe were 9 survivors at the time.
> 
> I doubt reparations will be given for slavery, although I don't completely dismiss the possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montrovant I said what I meant and did not misspeak or spin. There are several types of reparations. Not all reparations involve money,  but you want to argue because as usual you don't seem to be able to understand   how we can ask for monetary reparations. Your second mistake is you assume the reparations are only for slavery.
> 
> The argument about not paying for slavery has no merit unless you can produce a new one. And telling me about 50-60 blacks who got reparations for those two events shows how pathetic those like you are.  I gets old arguing with you guys knowing my argument is legitimate and I get these excuse laden posts and people like you playing semantics because I said all of the groups who have done something got reparations so you chose to disagree with that instead of the validity of my argument for reparations based on historical treatment of blacks in this nation. Just like you wanted to argue over the accuracy of a cartoon and cartoon characters, you are petty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said what you meant, but had to correct yourself later?
> 
> Hey, if you think wanting statements to be accurate is petty, feel free to consider me petty.
> 
> My point in bringing up Tuskegee and Rosewood was merely that blacks have received reparations from the government; it is not that the government is opposed to blacks getting reparations that is the issue, but rather the reason for the reparations.  You mentioned that "Jews got reparations" as though every Jew was granted reparations, when in fact it was a particular group of Jews.
> 
> I'm curious, do you think women deserve reparations from the government for the historical treatment they experienced in this nation?  They were treated as second-class citizens for much of the country's history.
> 
> Trying to get reparations for all blacks in the US because of the historical treatment of blacks is just too broad and vague an attempt IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said what meant from he beginning.  There was no correction.  I know why you bought up[ Tuskegee and Rosewood.  The problem with your argument is  that others have gotten reparations. And what I also said is that if no one had ever got them I could understand the opposition.. These questions, arguments and statements I see in reference to reparations just make no sense given the fact hat reparations have been paid and still are being paid.
> 
> As to your question, black women would be eligible for reparations. White women participated in the oppression and human rights violations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've said two different things, so you might want to make up your mind.  Either every group other than blacks that has been wronged by the US government has gotten reparations, or only some groups which have been wronged by the government have gotten reparations.  The first thing you said was that all of them have, are you going back to that now?
> 
> Do you not think this country has a history of discriminating against and oppressing all women, regardless of race?  And I notice you only mentioned black women and white women, why is that?  Do you think women of other races haven't lived in this country since the founding?
> 
> While certain groups have received reparations, it has never been on anything close to the scale you propose.  I don't know that reparations have been paid for as non-specific reasons as you talk about, either.  Rosewood and Tuskegee show that blacks can be eligible for reparations, but on a smaller scale for more specific rights violations.
Click to expand...


I've said  the same thing, have meant the same thing and still mean the same thing. .

I have mentioned groups that have received reparations. And that means women in those groups got reparations.

The problem with having this kind of discussion with people like you is that you are too busy looking for reasons to discount this argument. The thing about reparations is they involves human rights violations that can be specifically stated. The size or number of those violated is irrelevant.


----------



## IM2

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FOX Faceoff - Black Lives Matter reparation demands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have convinced me.
> 
> 
> However, part of the blame belongs on the African nations.
> 
> The estimated amount owed to the black community is 100 trillion.
> 
> "Some proposals have called for direct payments from the U.S. government. Various estimates have been given if such payments were to be made. _Harper's Magazine_ has created an estimate that the total of reparations due is over 100 trillion dollars, based on 222,505,049 hours of forced labor between 1619 and 1865, with a compounded interest of 6%.[6] Should all or part of this amount be paid to the descendants of slaves in the United States, the current U.S. government would only pay a fraction of that cost, over 40 trillion dollars, since it has been in existence only since 1789."
> Reparations for slavery debate in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Which means, G. Britain, and the African nations are on the hook for the other 60 trillion.
> 
> 
> If the black community and it's allies in America can get those responsible in the rest of the world to pay their fair share, (IOW, bringing in 60 trillion into those communities,) I have no doubt that the white community in America will step up and do what is right by raising taxes to pay the other 40 trillion.
> 
> After all, covering that debt is nothing compared to the blood they shed on the battlefields to free those slaves in the first place.  It is after all, only money.
Click to expand...


So how much does America pay for continuing violations after slavery? Or do we ask Africa and Britain to pay that too?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FOX Faceoff - Black Lives Matter reparation demands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have convinced me.
> 
> 
> However, part of the blame belongs on the African nations.
> 
> The estimated amount owed to the black community is 100 trillion.
> 
> "Some proposals have called for direct payments from the U.S. government. Various estimates have been given if such payments were to be made. _Harper's Magazine_ has created an estimate that the total of reparations due is over 100 trillion dollars, based on 222,505,049 hours of forced labor between 1619 and 1865, with a compounded interest of 6%.[6] Should all or part of this amount be paid to the descendants of slaves in the United States, the current U.S. government would only pay a fraction of that cost, over 40 trillion dollars, since it has been in existence only since 1789."
> Reparations for slavery debate in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Which means, G. Britain, and the African nations are on the hook for the other 60 trillion.
> 
> 
> If the black community and it's allies in America can get those responsible in the rest of the world to pay their fair share, (IOW, bringing in 60 trillion into those communities,) I have no doubt that the white community in America will step up and do what is right by raising taxes to pay the other 40 trillion.
> 
> After all, covering that debt is nothing compared to the blood they shed on the battlefields to free those slaves in the first place.  It is after all, only money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how much does America pay for continuing violations after slavery? Or do we ask Africa and Britain to pay that too?
Click to expand...


*So how much does America pay for continuing violations after slavery?*

Zero. You will get zero dollars for violations after slavery. Nada. Zippo.


----------



## MisterBeale

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FOX Faceoff - Black Lives Matter reparation demands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have convinced me.
> 
> 
> However, part of the blame belongs on the African nations.
> 
> The estimated amount owed to the black community is 100 trillion.
> 
> "Some proposals have called for direct payments from the U.S. government. Various estimates have been given if such payments were to be made. _Harper's Magazine_ has created an estimate that the total of reparations due is over 100 trillion dollars, based on 222,505,049 hours of forced labor between 1619 and 1865, with a compounded interest of 6%.[6] Should all or part of this amount be paid to the descendants of slaves in the United States, the current U.S. government would only pay a fraction of that cost, over 40 trillion dollars, since it has been in existence only since 1789."
> Reparations for slavery debate in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Which means, G. Britain, and the African nations are on the hook for the other 60 trillion.
> 
> 
> If the black community and it's allies in America can get those responsible in the rest of the world to pay their fair share, (IOW, bringing in 60 trillion into those communities,) I have no doubt that the white community in America will step up and do what is right by raising taxes to pay the other 40 trillion.
> 
> After all, covering that debt is nothing compared to the blood they shed on the battlefields to free those slaves in the first place.  It is after all, only money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how much does America pay for continuing violations after slavery? Or do we ask Africa and Britain to pay that too?
Click to expand...


Well, I think for those violations, perhaps they should be taken as a class action lawsuit and have the appropriate law tally damages.

I believe there are professionals, economists, sociologists, ect. that do these things.

First we'd have to prove harm, and have the lawyers then canvass for the affected group, for the class suit.

Then, if this is an entire suit, are you suing the government, or just a certain particular interest in society?

I think you would have to be more specific on what violation/s you want reparations for, and we would have to seek damages on a case by case basis.

In order to redress damages, you need to state clearly WHY and WHAT you a seeking damages for, how it affects your client(s,) and HOW said redress would repair those damages.


----------



## MisterBeale

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FOX Faceoff - Black Lives Matter reparation demands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have convinced me.
> 
> 
> However, part of the blame belongs on the African nations.
> 
> The estimated amount owed to the black community is 100 trillion.
> 
> "Some proposals have called for direct payments from the U.S. government. Various estimates have been given if such payments were to be made. _Harper's Magazine_ has created an estimate that the total of reparations due is over 100 trillion dollars, based on 222,505,049 hours of forced labor between 1619 and 1865, with a compounded interest of 6%.[6] Should all or part of this amount be paid to the descendants of slaves in the United States, the current U.S. government would only pay a fraction of that cost, over 40 trillion dollars, since it has been in existence only since 1789."
> Reparations for slavery debate in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Which means, G. Britain, and the African nations are on the hook for the other 60 trillion.
> 
> 
> If the black community and it's allies in America can get those responsible in the rest of the world to pay their fair share, (IOW, bringing in 60 trillion into those communities,) I have no doubt that the white community in America will step up and do what is right by raising taxes to pay the other 40 trillion.
> 
> After all, covering that debt is nothing compared to the blood they shed on the battlefields to free those slaves in the first place.  It is after all, only money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how much does America pay for continuing violations after slavery? Or do we ask Africa and Britain to pay that too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So how much does America pay for continuing violations after slavery?*
> 
> Zero. You will get zero dollars for violations after slavery. Nada. Zippo.
Click to expand...


----------



## MisterBeale

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FOX Faceoff - Black Lives Matter reparation demands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have convinced me.
> 
> 
> However, part of the blame belongs on the African nations.
> 
> The estimated amount owed to the black community is 100 trillion.
> 
> "Some proposals have called for direct payments from the U.S. government. Various estimates have been given if such payments were to be made. _Harper's Magazine_ has created an estimate that the total of reparations due is over 100 trillion dollars, based on 222,505,049 hours of forced labor between 1619 and 1865, with a compounded interest of 6%.[6] Should all or part of this amount be paid to the descendants of slaves in the United States, the current U.S. government would only pay a fraction of that cost, over 40 trillion dollars, since it has been in existence only since 1789."
> Reparations for slavery debate in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Which means, G. Britain, and the African nations are on the hook for the other 60 trillion.
> 
> 
> If the black community and it's allies in America can get those responsible in the rest of the world to pay their fair share, (IOW, bringing in 60 trillion into those communities,) I have no doubt that the white community in America will step up and do what is right by raising taxes to pay the other 40 trillion.
> 
> After all, covering that debt is nothing compared to the blood they shed on the battlefields to free those slaves in the first place.  It is after all, only money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how much does America pay for continuing violations after slavery? Or do we ask Africa and Britain to pay that too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think for those violations, perhaps they should be taken as a class action lawsuit and have the appropriate law tally damages.
> 
> I believe there are professionals, economists, sociologists, ect. that do these things.
> 
> First we'd have to prove harm, and have the lawyers then canvass for the affected group, for the class suit.
> 
> Then, if this is an entire suit, are you suing the government, or just a certain particular interest in society?
> 
> I think you would have to be more specific on what violation/s you want reparations for, and we would have to seek damages on a case by case basis.
> 
> In order to redress damages, you need to state clearly WHY and WHAT you a seeking damages for, how it affects your client(s,) and HOW said redress would repair those damages.
Click to expand...


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, as per usual, you misspoke and refused to admit it.  Even now, rather than admit the mistake, you are trying to spin it so that your statement actually meant every group that has proven to have been wronged by the government.
> 
> Even there, it is clearly untrue.  Every time a law has been found to be discriminatory it is an instance of the government having wronged some group or groups, just to give one example.
> 
> And while blacks as a whole have not been given reparations, there were the black men who were part of the Tuskegee syphilis experiment.  That group of blacks were given reparations; the men who were part of the study as well as their heirs.  Reparations were also paid due to the Rosewood incident, to what I believe were 9 survivors at the time.
> 
> I doubt reparations will be given for slavery, although I don't completely dismiss the possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant I said what I meant and did not misspeak or spin. There are several types of reparations. Not all reparations involve money,  but you want to argue because as usual you don't seem to be able to understand   how we can ask for monetary reparations. Your second mistake is you assume the reparations are only for slavery.
> 
> The argument about not paying for slavery has no merit unless you can produce a new one. And telling me about 50-60 blacks who got reparations for those two events shows how pathetic those like you are.  I gets old arguing with you guys knowing my argument is legitimate and I get these excuse laden posts and people like you playing semantics because I said all of the groups who have done something got reparations so you chose to disagree with that instead of the validity of my argument for reparations based on historical treatment of blacks in this nation. Just like you wanted to argue over the accuracy of a cartoon and cartoon characters, you are petty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said what you meant, but had to correct yourself later?
> 
> Hey, if you think wanting statements to be accurate is petty, feel free to consider me petty.
> 
> My point in bringing up Tuskegee and Rosewood was merely that blacks have received reparations from the government; it is not that the government is opposed to blacks getting reparations that is the issue, but rather the reason for the reparations.  You mentioned that "Jews got reparations" as though every Jew was granted reparations, when in fact it was a particular group of Jews.
> 
> I'm curious, do you think women deserve reparations from the government for the historical treatment they experienced in this nation?  They were treated as second-class citizens for much of the country's history.
> 
> Trying to get reparations for all blacks in the US because of the historical treatment of blacks is just too broad and vague an attempt IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said what meant from he beginning.  There was no correction.  I know why you bought up[ Tuskegee and Rosewood.  The problem with your argument is  that others have gotten reparations. And what I also said is that if no one had ever got them I could understand the opposition.. These questions, arguments and statements I see in reference to reparations just make no sense given the fact hat reparations have been paid and still are being paid.
> 
> As to your question, black women would be eligible for reparations. White women participated in the oppression and human rights violations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've said two different things, so you might want to make up your mind.  Either every group other than blacks that has been wronged by the US government has gotten reparations, or only some groups which have been wronged by the government have gotten reparations.  The first thing you said was that all of them have, are you going back to that now?
> 
> Do you not think this country has a history of discriminating against and oppressing all women, regardless of race?  And I notice you only mentioned black women and white women, why is that?  Do you think women of other races haven't lived in this country since the founding?
> 
> While certain groups have received reparations, it has never been on anything close to the scale you propose.  I don't know that reparations have been paid for as non-specific reasons as you talk about, either.  Rosewood and Tuskegee show that blacks can be eligible for reparations, but on a smaller scale for more specific rights violations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've said  the same thing, have meant the same thing and still mean the same thing. .
> 
> I have mentioned groups that have received reparations. And that means women in those groups got reparations.
> 
> The problem with having this kind of discussion with people like you is that you are too busy looking for reasons to discount this argument. The thing about reparations is they involves human rights violations that can be specifically stated. The size or number of those violated is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


If you can't even realize that you've changed your statements, how can a conversation really be had with you?

You started with this:


IM2 said:


> But when every other group wronged by this government has received reparations all these comments mean nothing but a bunch of people jumping on a bandwagon in a obscure website..



That changed to this:


IM2 said:


> I stated that every group has been wronged by this government has received reparations but blacks. Not every group that has claimed, but every group where wrongdoing has been proven.



In the first statement you claimed that every group other than blacks that has been wronged by the government has received reparations.  In the second statement you qualify that to mean every group where wrongdoing has been proven.  Those are not the same.  

Hey, wait, I thought that having some members of a group get reparations wasn't important?  You dismissed the Rosewood and Tuskegee reparations, but now you've going to say that there were women in groups that have received reparations?  What about all of the women the government mistreated that were not part of those groups?


----------



## Foxfyre

toobfreak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it happened. There is no statute if limitations on human rights violations.
> 
> 
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently you suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Your posts are evidence of this. You may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try to psychoanalyze me, Jackass, I've written a book on the analysis of personality and disorder.  As to your human rights violations, they do indeed end-- -- -- -- with the person that committed them.  Slavery was an international and global industry that died two centuries ago.  You got a problem with it, don't read about it, because its nothing more than a page of a history book to you.  Get your hands out of my pockets, Welfare Whore, and I'll take my shoe out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck what you say you wrote. You have a mental disorder.
> 
> 
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently there are whites here that suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Their posts are evidence of this. You racists may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
> 
> 
> Things did not end with slavery loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you could calm down just a little, perhaps we could have a rational discussion about this?
> 
> Did you own slaves?  Have you been unjust or even unkind to a black person?  If you didn't, why is reparations for slavery or injustices following emancipation your responsibility?  I have never harmed or been unkind or discriminated against any black person ever, at least for being black.  Why am I responsible to pay reparations to you or anybody else that I had absolutely nothing to do with?
> 
> Per Walter Williams in a thoughtful essay four years ago:
> 
> . . .Capturing Africans to sell into slavery was done by Arabs and black Africans. Would reparations advocates demand that citizens of Ghana, Ivory Coast, Nigeria, Kenya and several Muslim states tax themselves to make reparation payments to progeny of people whom their ancestors helped to enslave?. . .​
> And he further comments:
> 
> . . .There's another moral or fairness issue. A large percentage, if not most, of today's Americans — be they of European, Asian, African or Latin ancestry — don't even go back three or four generations as American citizens. Their ancestors arrived on our shores long after slavery. What standard of justice justifies their being taxed to compensate blacks for slavery? For example, in 1956, thousands of Hungarians fled the brutality of the USSR to settle in the U.S. What do Hungarians owe blacks for slavery? . . .
> 
> In there somewhere he pointed out the black slave owners.  Can we determine who descended from them in order to hold them accountable for the actions of their ancestors?​
> He sums this up in a single question:  "What moral principle justifies punishing a white of today to compensate a black of today for what a white of yesterday did to a black of yesterday?"
> 
> Slavery Reparations, by Walter E.Williams
> 
> Williams agreed that those who savaged the black man via all aspects of slave trade and slave ownership owe restitution to those they mistreated, misused, denied their unalienable rights.  But they're all dead now.
> 
> Many suffered various kinds of discrimination and/or cultural restrictions through no fault of our own--women, the Irish, the Chinese, Italian miners, etc. etc. etc.  And then there are all those cursed with irresponsible and abusive/neglectful parents and were handicapped by that experience.  Who is responsible for paying for injustices done to all of those people?
> 
> We can learn from our history, understand it, appreciate it, or condemn it, but we can't undo it.  And all that would be accomplished by trying is to heap more injustice on top of what has already been done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything here you post denies one simple reality. Others have gotten reparations for past wrongs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if others did it, then that automatically justifies the validity of the action for others to follow?  So by your way of thinking, then since people in the past owned slaves, then others should still do it today.
Click to expand...


Good point.  If we are going to argue on the basis of me-too-ism, that would be a valid argument.


----------



## yidnar

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FOX Faceoff - Black Lives Matter reparation demands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have convinced me.
> 
> 
> However, part of the blame belongs on the African nations.
> 
> The estimated amount owed to the black community is 100 trillion.
> 
> "Some proposals have called for direct payments from the U.S. government. Various estimates have been given if such payments were to be made. _Harper's Magazine_ has created an estimate that the total of reparations due is over 100 trillion dollars, based on 222,505,049 hours of forced labor between 1619 and 1865, with a compounded interest of 6%.[6] Should all or part of this amount be paid to the descendants of slaves in the United States, the current U.S. government would only pay a fraction of that cost, over 40 trillion dollars, since it has been in existence only since 1789."
> Reparations for slavery debate in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Which means, G. Britain, and the African nations are on the hook for the other 60 trillion.
> 
> 
> If the black community and it's allies in America can get those responsible in the rest of the world to pay their fair share, (IOW, bringing in 60 trillion into those communities,) I have no doubt that the white community in America will step up and do what is right by raising taxes to pay the other 40 trillion.
> 
> After all, covering that debt is nothing compared to the blood they shed on the battlefields to free those slaves in the first place.  It is after all, only money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how much does America pay for continuing violations after slavery? Or do we ask Africa and Britain to pay that too?
Click to expand...

 millions wounded or killed in the civil war idiot ! remember slaves did not free themselves !


----------



## IM2

yidnar said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FOX Faceoff - Black Lives Matter reparation demands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have convinced me.
> 
> 
> However, part of the blame belongs on the African nations.
> 
> The estimated amount owed to the black community is 100 trillion.
> 
> "Some proposals have called for direct payments from the U.S. government. Various estimates have been given if such payments were to be made. _Harper's Magazine_ has created an estimate that the total of reparations due is over 100 trillion dollars, based on 222,505,049 hours of forced labor between 1619 and 1865, with a compounded interest of 6%.[6] Should all or part of this amount be paid to the descendants of slaves in the United States, the current U.S. government would only pay a fraction of that cost, over 40 trillion dollars, since it has been in existence only since 1789."
> Reparations for slavery debate in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Which means, G. Britain, and the African nations are on the hook for the other 60 trillion.
> 
> 
> If the black community and it's allies in America can get those responsible in the rest of the world to pay their fair share, (IOW, bringing in 60 trillion into those communities,) I have no doubt that the white community in America will step up and do what is right by raising taxes to pay the other 40 trillion.
> 
> After all, covering that debt is nothing compared to the blood they shed on the battlefields to free those slaves in the first place.  It is after all, only money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how much does America pay for continuing violations after slavery? Or do we ask Africa and Britain to pay that too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> millions wounded or killed in the civil war idiot ! remember slaves did not free themselves !
Click to expand...


.That war was not fought to free slaves. And black soldiers died in it.


----------



## yidnar

IM2 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FOX Faceoff - Black Lives Matter reparation demands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have convinced me.
> 
> 
> However, part of the blame belongs on the African nations.
> 
> The estimated amount owed to the black community is 100 trillion.
> 
> "Some proposals have called for direct payments from the U.S. government. Various estimates have been given if such payments were to be made. _Harper's Magazine_ has created an estimate that the total of reparations due is over 100 trillion dollars, based on 222,505,049 hours of forced labor between 1619 and 1865, with a compounded interest of 6%.[6] Should all or part of this amount be paid to the descendants of slaves in the United States, the current U.S. government would only pay a fraction of that cost, over 40 trillion dollars, since it has been in existence only since 1789."
> Reparations for slavery debate in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Which means, G. Britain, and the African nations are on the hook for the other 60 trillion.
> 
> 
> If the black community and it's allies in America can get those responsible in the rest of the world to pay their fair share, (IOW, bringing in 60 trillion into those communities,) I have no doubt that the white community in America will step up and do what is right by raising taxes to pay the other 40 trillion.
> 
> After all, covering that debt is nothing compared to the blood they shed on the battlefields to free those slaves in the first place.  It is after all, only money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how much does America pay for continuing violations after slavery? Or do we ask Africa and Britain to pay that too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> millions wounded or killed in the civil war idiot ! remember slaves did not free themselves !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .That war was not fought to free slaves. And black soldiers died in it.
Click to expand...

what was the reason for the war them Einstein ?? and how did blacks get free ?? according to your logic if someone murders someone then their great grand children should pay reparations to to the victims descendants .


----------



## IM2

yidnar said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *FOX Faceoff - Black Lives Matter reparation demands*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have convinced me.
> 
> 
> However, part of the blame belongs on the African nations.
> 
> The estimated amount owed to the black community is 100 trillion.
> 
> "Some proposals have called for direct payments from the U.S. government. Various estimates have been given if such payments were to be made. _Harper's Magazine_ has created an estimate that the total of reparations due is over 100 trillion dollars, based on 222,505,049 hours of forced labor between 1619 and 1865, with a compounded interest of 6%.[6] Should all or part of this amount be paid to the descendants of slaves in the United States, the current U.S. government would only pay a fraction of that cost, over 40 trillion dollars, since it has been in existence only since 1789."
> Reparations for slavery debate in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Which means, G. Britain, and the African nations are on the hook for the other 60 trillion.
> 
> 
> If the black community and it's allies in America can get those responsible in the rest of the world to pay their fair share, (IOW, bringing in 60 trillion into those communities,) I have no doubt that the white community in America will step up and do what is right by raising taxes to pay the other 40 trillion.
> 
> After all, covering that debt is nothing compared to the blood they shed on the battlefields to free those slaves in the first place.  It is after all, only money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how much does America pay for continuing violations after slavery? Or do we ask Africa and Britain to pay that too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> millions wounded or killed in the civil war idiot ! remember slaves did not free themselves !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .That war was not fought to free slaves. And black soldiers died in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what was the reason for the war them Einstein ?? and how did blacks get free ?? according to your logic if someone murders someone then their great grand children should pay reparations to to the victims descendants .
Click to expand...


The north fought to maintain the union. Blacks died in that war. Blacks died in the revolutionary war to free your white asses from Britain also.  Don't see you saying anything about that  Try as you might with your flimsy meritless arguments, the fact is that when you owe money and die, you family must pay that debt. And until; that debt is paid, your family owes the money. We are owed money for labor rendered that was unpaid. .But that's just one violation and those lik you keep arguimg about this one violation like that was all that happened.


----------



## IM2

*Reparations*
We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done. This includes:


Reparations for the systemic denial of access to high quality educational opportunities in the form of full and free access for all Black people (including undocumented and currently and formerly incarcerated people) to lifetime education including: free access and open admissions to public community colleges and universities, technical education (technology, trade and agricultural), educational support programs, retroactive forgiveness of student loans, and support for lifetime learning programs.
Reparations for the continued divestment from, discrimination toward and exploitation of our communities in the form of a guaranteed minimum livable income for all Black people, with clearly articulated corporate regulations.
Reparations for the wealth extracted from our communities through environmental racism, slavery, food apartheid, housing discrimination and racialized capitalism in the form of corporate and government reparations focused on healing ongoing physical and mental trauma, and ensuring our access and control of food sources, housing and land.
Reparations for the cultural and educational exploitation, erasure, and extraction of our communities in the form of mandated public school curriculums that critically examine the political, economic, and social impacts of colonialism and slavery, and funding to support, build, preserve, and restore cultural assets and sacred sites to ensure the recognition and honoring of our collective struggles and triumphs.
Legislation at the federal and state level that requires the United States to acknowledge the lasting impacts of slavery, establish and execute a plan to address those impacts. This includes the immediate passage of H.R.40, the “Commission to Study Reparation Proposals for African-Americans Act” or subsequent versions which call for reparations remedies.


Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives


----------



## IM2

*Case for reparation gains international force*

Gordon-Reed, who is also the Carol Pforzheimer Professor at the Radcliffe Institute and professor of law in the faculty of law, noted the differences in the way Europeans and Americans view and understand slavery. One important obstacle that must be overcome before the idea of reparations will go anywhere, she said, “is to make people understand that slavery was not just a system of holding people in bondage, it was holding people in bondage for a purpose, and that was to make money, to make money off of their bodies, and that’s the important realization that Americans have to come to.”

Rather than taking on the difficult task of trying to identify specific harms and the descendants of those who lived hundreds of years ago, it would be more practical to make whole those still alive who have endured slavery’s effects, such as disenfranchisement or housing discrimination, and then work back into history, she said.

“We can think about what we should do if we understand that all of us benefit from the proceeds of slavery every day if we’re associated with this institution,” Mack said in response to repeated questions from HLS students about how to confront the School’s racist history and prompt change on campus.

Mack and Gordon-Reed noted the many real-world opportunities in Boston and across the United States that exist right now for HLS students to facilitate getting reparations for black people through the legal system.

“All of us derive a present-day benefit from the oppression, the degradation of human beings. And what should we do as an institution to make reparations for that” is what should be on everyone’s mind in thinking broadly about the concept of reparations, said Mack.

Case for reparation gains international force


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> the fact is that when you owe money and die, you family must pay that debt



Where is this true?  Which family?  A spouse, perhaps, but your children do not have to pay your debt when you die.

You seem to be basing your argument on a false premise.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> *Reparations*
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done. This includes:
> 
> 
> Reparations for the systemic denial of access to high quality educational opportunities in the form of full and free access for all Black people (including undocumented and currently and formerly incarcerated people) to lifetime education including: free access and open admissions to public community colleges and universities, technical education (technology, trade and agricultural), educational support programs, retroactive forgiveness of student loans, and support for lifetime learning programs.
> Reparations for the continued divestment from, discrimination toward and exploitation of our communities in the form of a guaranteed minimum livable income for all Black people, with clearly articulated corporate regulations.
> Reparations for the wealth extracted from our communities through environmental racism, slavery, food apartheid, housing discrimination and racialized capitalism in the form of corporate and government reparations focused on healing ongoing physical and mental trauma, and ensuring our access and control of food sources, housing and land.
> Reparations for the cultural and educational exploitation, erasure, and extraction of our communities in the form of mandated public school curriculums that critically examine the political, economic, and social impacts of colonialism and slavery, and funding to support, build, preserve, and restore cultural assets and sacred sites to ensure the recognition and honoring of our collective struggles and triumphs.
> Legislation at the federal and state level that requires the United States to acknowledge the lasting impacts of slavery, establish and execute a plan to address those impacts. This includes the immediate passage of H.R.40, the “Commission to Study Reparation Proposals for African-Americans Act” or subsequent versions which call for reparations remedies.
> 
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives



We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. 

And if we don't get it, we'll continue to be whiny bitches.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact is that when you owe money and die, you family must pay that debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this true?  Which family?  A spouse, perhaps, but your children do not have to pay your debt when you die.
> 
> You seem to be basing your argument on a false premise.
Click to expand...

.

Not really. I once sold life insurance One reason for that is to pay bills owed when a person dies so their family doesn't suffer. Now in the case of reparations we are talking about a government not a child, an individual or family or anything else you guys at trying to argue.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> *Case for reparation gains international force*
> 
> Gordon-Reed, who is also the Carol Pforzheimer Professor at the Radcliffe Institute and professor of law in the faculty of law, noted the differences in the way Europeans and Americans view and understand slavery. One important obstacle that must be overcome before the idea of reparations will go anywhere, she said, “is to make people understand that slavery was not just a system of holding people in bondage, it was holding people in bondage for a purpose, and that was to make money, to make money off of their bodies, and that’s the important realization that Americans have to come to.”
> 
> Rather than taking on the difficult task of trying to identify specific harms and the descendants of those who lived hundreds of years ago, it would be more practical to make whole those still alive who have endured slavery’s effects, such as disenfranchisement or housing discrimination, and then work back into history, she said.
> 
> “We can think about what we should do if we understand that all of us benefit from the proceeds of slavery every day if we’re associated with this institution,” Mack said in response to repeated questions from HLS students about how to confront the School’s racist history and prompt change on campus.
> 
> Mack and Gordon-Reed noted the many real-world opportunities in Boston and across the United States that exist right now for HLS students to facilitate getting reparations for black people through the legal system.
> 
> “All of us derive a present-day benefit from the oppression, the degradation of human beings. And what should we do as an institution to make reparations for that” is what should be on everyone’s mind in thinking broadly about the concept of reparations, said Mack.
> 
> Case for reparation gains international force



*Rather than taking on the difficult task of trying to identify specific harms and the descendants of those who lived hundreds of years ago, it would be more practical to make whole those still alive who have endured slavery’s effects, such as disenfranchisement or housing discrimination, and then work back into history, she said.*

Make whole those still alive who have endured slavery's effects? Listen, bitch, if life here is too difficult 
for you to endure, I'll be willing, in exchange for your giving up your US citizenship and your promise to never return to the US, to give you reparations of a one way ticket to the African paradise of your choice and $1000 cash.

Take it or leave it.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Reparations*
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done. This includes:
> 
> 
> Reparations for the systemic denial of access to high quality educational opportunities in the form of full and free access for all Black people (including undocumented and currently and formerly incarcerated people) to lifetime education including: free access and open admissions to public community colleges and universities, technical education (technology, trade and agricultural), educational support programs, retroactive forgiveness of student loans, and support for lifetime learning programs.
> Reparations for the continued divestment from, discrimination toward and exploitation of our communities in the form of a guaranteed minimum livable income for all Black people, with clearly articulated corporate regulations.
> Reparations for the wealth extracted from our communities through environmental racism, slavery, food apartheid, housing discrimination and racialized capitalism in the form of corporate and government reparations focused on healing ongoing physical and mental trauma, and ensuring our access and control of food sources, housing and land.
> Reparations for the cultural and educational exploitation, erasure, and extraction of our communities in the form of mandated public school curriculums that critically examine the political, economic, and social impacts of colonialism and slavery, and funding to support, build, preserve, and restore cultural assets and sacred sites to ensure the recognition and honoring of our collective struggles and triumphs.
> Legislation at the federal and state level that requires the United States to acknowledge the lasting impacts of slavery, establish and execute a plan to address those impacts. This includes the immediate passage of H.R.40, the “Commission to Study Reparation Proposals for African-Americans Act” or subsequent versions which call for reparations remedies.
> 
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*.
> 
> And if we don't get it, we'll continue to be whiny bitches.
Click to expand...


.I guarantee that you will whine before I do when you face the punishment caused by your obstinence.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Case for reparation gains international force*
> 
> Gordon-Reed, who is also the Carol Pforzheimer Professor at the Radcliffe Institute and professor of law in the faculty of law, noted the differences in the way Europeans and Americans view and understand slavery. One important obstacle that must be overcome before the idea of reparations will go anywhere, she said, “is to make people understand that slavery was not just a system of holding people in bondage, it was holding people in bondage for a purpose, and that was to make money, to make money off of their bodies, and that’s the important realization that Americans have to come to.”
> 
> Rather than taking on the difficult task of trying to identify specific harms and the descendants of those who lived hundreds of years ago, it would be more practical to make whole those still alive who have endured slavery’s effects, such as disenfranchisement or housing discrimination, and then work back into history, she said.
> 
> “We can think about what we should do if we understand that all of us benefit from the proceeds of slavery every day if we’re associated with this institution,” Mack said in response to repeated questions from HLS students about how to confront the School’s racist history and prompt change on campus.
> 
> Mack and Gordon-Reed noted the many real-world opportunities in Boston and across the United States that exist right now for HLS students to facilitate getting reparations for black people through the legal system.
> 
> “All of us derive a present-day benefit from the oppression, the degradation of human beings. And what should we do as an institution to make reparations for that” is what should be on everyone’s mind in thinking broadly about the concept of reparations, said Mack.
> 
> Case for reparation gains international force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rather than taking on the difficult task of trying to identify specific harms and the descendants of those who lived hundreds of years ago, it would be more practical to make whole those still alive who have endured slavery’s effects, such as disenfranchisement or housing discrimination, and then work back into history, she said.*
> 
> Make whole those still alive who have endured slavery's effects? Listen, bitch, if life here is too difficult
> for you to endure, I'll be willing, in exchange for your giving up your US citizenship and your promise to never return to the US, to give you reparations of a one way ticket to the African paradise of your choice and $1000 cash.
> 
> Take it or leave it.
Click to expand...


Since you are a peon, and you get peed on regularly by the rich whites who fool you into thinking you can make this kind of offer, and we are  talking to the American government, you don't have anything to offer.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact is that when you owe money and die, you family must pay that debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this true?  Which family?  A spouse, perhaps, but your children do not have to pay your debt when you die.
> 
> You seem to be basing your argument on a false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Not really. I once sold life insurance One reason for that is to pay bills owed when a person dies so their family doesn't suffer. Now in the case of reparations we are talking about a government not a child, an individual or family or anything else you guys at trying to argue.
Click to expand...


"You guys" argue?  You are the one that said when you owe money when you die, your family has to pay that debt.  I just quoted your post saying that.

OK, you sold life insurance.  That doesn't mean that any member of a person's family, or even immediate family, takes on their debt when they die.  If my parents were to die while owing debt, I would not be required to pay that debt.  So based on your argument, the unpaid wages are not owed, because that debt would have ended with the deaths of those who owed it.  At least that portion of any potential reparations can be eliminated.


----------



## IM2

*Reparations for Slavery*
*Why the U.S. government should pay slave reparations*




*Michael W. Austin Ph.D.*

If you ask any fair-minded person about the greatest injustices perpetrated in and by the United States, slavery would surely be at or near the top of the list. Many arguments have been given in support of the claim that there should be reparations for slavery, and some of them are better than others. Here, I will give one sound argument—The Compensation Argument—for the claim that the U.S. government is morally obligated to pay reparations for slavery. This argument is based upon facts that are not in dispute and on assumptions that all reasonable people share. That is, the argument depends on principles and data accepted by liberals and conservatives, by advocates of and opponents to reparations, and as such it should be acceptable to all who give it a fair hearing.
*
The Compensation Argument is as follows:
*
_*(1) If a government wrongfully harms someone as a result of the authorized actions of some of its public officials, then it incurs a **moral** obligation to compensate its victims for those harms.*_

_*(2) The U.S. government wrongly harmed previous generations of Africans and African-Americans by supporting slavery and its aftermath.*_

_*(3) These acts of the U.S. government continue to cause harm to the currently living generation of black Americans.*_

_*(4) The U.S. government has not yet fully compensated the currently living generation of black Americans for the harms they continue to experience as a result of slavery and its aftermath.*_

_*Therefore, the U.S. government is morally obligated to pay reparations for slavery.*_
*
 Let's consider each of these steps in turn.
*
_*(1) If a government wrongfully harms someone as a result of the authorized actions of some of its public officials, then it incurs a moral obligation to compensate its victims for those harms.*_

This first step is based on the principle that if I wrongfully harm another person, then I incur a moral obligation to compensate my victim. For example, if I vandalize your car, then I am obligated to pay for repairs. Similarly, if a government agent vandalized your car, authorized by the government, then the government would be obligated to compensate you for the damage.

_*(2) The U.S. government wrongly harmed previous generations of Africans and African-Americans by supporting slavery and its aftermath.*_

Liberals and conservatives, opponents and proponents of reparations all agree that slavery and its aftermath—the subsequent forms of legalized segregation and discrimination—happened, that it was harmful, and that it was wrong. This is a clearly true historical claim.

_*(3) These acts of the U.S. government continue to cause harm to the currently living generation of black Americans.*_

The debt owed to previous generations of black Americans can be transferred to the current generation. The primary reason is that an act that harms members of one generation can have lingering consequences on subsequent generations. Given this fact, the government incurs a moral obligation to make reparations to those future generations. Consider a similar example:  if the government dumps toxic waste in your neighborhood, it not only owes the people who got sick right away, but also those who suffer in the future because of this past act.

* But is the current generation of black Americans being harmed? The answer is clearly yes. Consider the following data related to some reliable measures of basic human well-being:
*

*Young white Americans are more likely than young black Americans to:*
*Wake up feeling happy in the morning.*
*Feel happy about their relationships with **parents** and friends.*
*Be happy about their jobs, grades, and financial status.*

*On average, white Americans are doing significantly better financially than black Americans:*
*2004 poverty rate for black Americans was triple that of white Americans (24.7% compared to 8.6%).*
*Median income for white families in 2000 was about $56,000. For black families it was roughly $34,000. For white males it was $42,000, compare to about $31,000 for black males. For white females, it was about $31,000, and for black females it was around $26,000*
*Black males who graduate from college get about half of the earnings benefit that white males do.*

*Related to **health**, white Americans are doing significantly better than black Americans, on average:*
*The infant mortality rate for black Americans is over twice that for white Americans.*
*White Americans live 6-7 years longer than black Americans.*
*Black Americans are less likely to have health insurance, vaccinations, and a regular source of health care.*


*Concerning **education**, the same disparity exists:*
*Schools in which most students are white spend more per student than those in which most students are black.*
*Overall, black workers have less education than white workers.*
*15% of black adults have college degrees, compared to 30% for whites.*


*There is more of this kind of data, and it is basically uncontested. So we must ask, “What is the best explanation for this?”*

The answer to this question is that there is a difference in the social environment occupied by white Americans and that occupied by black Americans which makes it more difficult, on average, for black Americans to flourish. The most reasonable conclusion to draw here is that slavery and its aftermath continue to exert a serious negative influence. It is neither genetics nor differences in culture or character. It is the social environment produced by slavery and its aftermath.
*
As political scientist Andrew Hacker puts it,

…despite more than a century of searching, we have no evidence that any…pools of **race**-based genes have a larger quotient of what we choose to call **intelligence** or organizational ability or creative capacities. So if more members of some races end up doing better in some spheres, it is because more of them grew up in environments that prepared them for those endeavors.[1]*

The social environment created by slavery and its aftermath—which the U.S. government is responsible for—is the most plausible explanation of the differences in average well-being between black and white Americans.

_*(4) The U.S. government has not yet fully compensated the currently living generation of black Americans for the harms they continue to experience as a result of slavery and its aftermath.*_

Some argue that reparations have already been made by ending slavery, abolishing segregation, securing voting rights, and adopting affirmative action. But if reparations have already been made, then black Americans would be doing roughly as well as white ones. But on average they aren’t, so they haven’t.

_*In conclusion, the U.S. government is morally obligated to pay reparations for slavery.*_

Reparations for Slavery


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact is that when you owe money and die, you family must pay that debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this true?  Which family?  A spouse, perhaps, but your children do not have to pay your debt when you die.
> 
> You seem to be basing your argument on a false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Not really. I once sold life insurance One reason for that is to pay bills owed when a person dies so their family doesn't suffer. Now in the case of reparations we are talking about a government not a child, an individual or family or anything else you guys at trying to argue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You guys" argue?  You are the one that said when you owe money when you die, your family has to pay that debt.  I just quoted your post saying that.
> 
> OK, you sold life insurance.  That doesn't mean that any member of a person's family, or even immediate family, takes on their debt when they die.  If my parents were to die while owing debt, I would not be required to pay that debt.  So based on your argument, the unpaid wages are not owed, because that debt would have ended with the deaths of those who owed it.  At least that portion of any potential reparations can be eliminated.
Click to expand...


You're wrong. Your entire argument in opposition to reparations is wrong. It's a silly argument that if you really think, you understand has no merit. Period.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Reparations*
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done. This includes:
> 
> 
> Reparations for the systemic denial of access to high quality educational opportunities in the form of full and free access for all Black people (including undocumented and currently and formerly incarcerated people) to lifetime education including: free access and open admissions to public community colleges and universities, technical education (technology, trade and agricultural), educational support programs, retroactive forgiveness of student loans, and support for lifetime learning programs.
> Reparations for the continued divestment from, discrimination toward and exploitation of our communities in the form of a guaranteed minimum livable income for all Black people, with clearly articulated corporate regulations.
> Reparations for the wealth extracted from our communities through environmental racism, slavery, food apartheid, housing discrimination and racialized capitalism in the form of corporate and government reparations focused on healing ongoing physical and mental trauma, and ensuring our access and control of food sources, housing and land.
> Reparations for the cultural and educational exploitation, erasure, and extraction of our communities in the form of mandated public school curriculums that critically examine the political, economic, and social impacts of colonialism and slavery, and funding to support, build, preserve, and restore cultural assets and sacred sites to ensure the recognition and honoring of our collective struggles and triumphs.
> Legislation at the federal and state level that requires the United States to acknowledge the lasting impacts of slavery, establish and execute a plan to address those impacts. This includes the immediate passage of H.R.40, the “Commission to Study Reparation Proposals for African-Americans Act” or subsequent versions which call for reparations remedies.
> 
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*.
> 
> And if we don't get it, we'll continue to be whiny bitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .I guarantee that you will whine before I do when you face the punishment caused by your obstinence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come and punish me, you whiny black loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not something you would really want me to do. But I am not the punisher and when the punisher exacts his penalty, there is nothing you can do to stop the pain you will feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That's not something you would really want me to do.*
> 
> I do. Really. It would be hilarious.
> 
> * But I am not the punisher and when the punisher exacts his penalty*
> 
> Nobody is going to exact reparations to benefit whiny black losers.
Click to expand...


Whiny white losers that have no decision making capacity really have nothing to say that needs to be heard.


----------



## IM2

*Reparations Would Hit at the Core of Racial Inequality*




Carlton Mark Waterhouse is a professor of law and dean's fellow at the Indiana University McKinney School of Law.

Are there nonracist reasons for opposing the payment of reparations to African-Americans? Certainly, but those reasons are not the cause of its summary dismissal by, according to some scholarship, more than 90 percent of whites.

The overwhelming majority of whites reject African-American reparations — let alone any discussion of them — on a gut rather than an intellectual level, without much awareness of the different types of reparations proposals that have been advanced over the years. For example, I have proposed that slavery reparations take the form of monuments, memorials and museums, with a separate creation of trust funds for victims of Jim Crow era discrimination.

Yet there has historically been substantially greater support for reparations to other groups, like Japanese-American victims of governmental discrimination, who seemed less threatening. A colleague of mine summed it up best when he said, “Are not reparations paid at the end of a war? Well, America’s war against black people has not ended.”

Most whites take for granted — or even vehemently defend — the group-based advantages that past and present racial discrimination have provided them. Race-based social dominance has furthered racial inequality in every generation since blacks arrived in this country, despite the legal restrictions against racial discrimination ushered in by the civil rights movement. Institutional practices of tokenism and formal equality continue to hide the private attitudes and biases of the white majority ultimately responsible for America's hyper-segregated schools and neighborhoods, a school to prison pipeline for black children, mass incarceration, discrimination against upper- and middle-class black mortgage applicants, and the unpunished killings of unarmed African-Americans by police.

Even affirmative action in education, a policy based on institutional diversity interests rather than on righting past wrongs, continues to face opposition.

With all due respect to candidates Bernie Sanders and Hillary Clinton, racially neutral policies to help the poor miss the point. Until we confront white racial dominance as a society we will not eliminate racial inequality.

Reparations would not solve all our racial ills but they do strike at their core. Meaningful reparations would acknowledge that victims of racial injustice were worthy of equal regard and that whites gained immense and unfair advantages by denying that through centuries of mistreatment and discrimination. This would challenge the narrative that whites "deserve" the group-based advantages and privileges they enjoy.

Politicians and policies that fail to confront this often unspoken defense of racial inequality have neither the insight nor fortitude to achieve racial justice.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .I guarantee that you will whine before I do when you face the punishment caused by your obstinence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come and punish me, you whiny black loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not something you would really want me to do. But I am not the punisher and when the punisher exacts his penalty, there is nothing you can do to stop the pain you will feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That's not something you would really want me to do.*
> 
> I do. Really. It would be hilarious.
> 
> * But I am not the punisher and when the punisher exacts his penalty*
> 
> Nobody is going to exact reparations to benefit whiny black losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whiny white losers that have no decision making capacity really have nothing to say that needs to be heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep whining, I'll keep laughing.
Click to expand...


_“8 This is the word that came to Jeremiah from the Lord after the king Zedekiah had made a covenant with all the people who were in Jerusalem to proclaim liberty to them: 9 that every man should let his male slave and every man his female slave, being a Hebrew man or a Hebrew woman, go free so that no one should keep them, a Jew his brother, in bondage. 10 Now when all the officials and all the people who had entered into the covenant heard that everyone should let his male slave and everyone his female slave go free, so that no one should keep them any more in bondage, then they obeyed and let them go. 11 But afterward they turned around and caused the male slaves and the female slaves whom they had set free to return, and brought them into subjection for male slaves and female slaves._


_12 Therefore the word of the Lord came to Jeremiah from the Lord, saying: 13 Thus says the Lord, the God of Israel: I made a covenant with your fathers in the day that I brought them out of the land of Egypt, out of the house of bondage, saying: 14 “At the end of seven years, each of you shall set free his Hebrew brother who has been sold to you; and when he has served you six years, you shall let him go free from you.” But your fathers did not obey Me nor incline their ear. 15 You recently turned and did what was right in My sight by proclaiming liberty, every man to his neighbor; and you made a covenant before Me in the house that is called by My name. 16 But then you turned around and profaned My name when every one of you took back his male and female slaves, whom you had set free, at their pleasure, and you brought them into subjection to be your slaves._


*17 Therefore thus says the Lord: You have not obeyed Me in proclaiming liberty, everyone to his brother and every man to his neighbor. I proclaim a liberty to you, says the Lord, to the sword, to the pestilence, and to the famine; and I will make you a terror to all the kingdoms of the earth. 18 I will give the men who have transgressed My covenant, who have not performed the words of the covenant which they had made before Me, when they cut the calf in two and passed between the parts, 19 the officials of Judah and the officials of Jerusalem, the court officers, and the priests, and all the people of the land, who passed between the parts of the calf, 20 I will even give them into the hand of their enemies and into the hand of those who seek their life; and their dead bodies shall be food to the fowl of heaven and to the beasts of the earth.*


*21 Zedekiah king of Judah and his officials I will give into the hand of their enemies and into the hand of those who seek their life and into the hand of the king of Babylon’s army, which has gone away from you. 22 I will command, says the Lord, and cause them to return to this city, and they will fight against it and take it and burn it with fire; and I will make the cities of Judah a desolation without an inhabitant.”*

*Jeremiah 34:8-21 Modern English Version (MEV)*
​Keep laughing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come and punish me, you whiny black loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not something you would really want me to do. But I am not the punisher and when the punisher exacts his penalty, there is nothing you can do to stop the pain you will feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That's not something you would really want me to do.*
> 
> I do. Really. It would be hilarious.
> 
> * But I am not the punisher and when the punisher exacts his penalty*
> 
> Nobody is going to exact reparations to benefit whiny black losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whiny white losers that have no decision making capacity really have nothing to say that needs to be heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep whining, I'll keep laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _“8 This is the word that came to Jeremiah from the Lord after the king Zedekiah had made a covenant with all the people who were in Jerusalem to proclaim liberty to them: 9 that every man should let his male slave and every man his female slave, being a Hebrew man or a Hebrew woman, go free so that no one should keep them, a Jew his brother, in bondage. 10 Now when all the officials and all the people who had entered into the covenant heard that everyone should let his male slave and everyone his female slave go free, so that no one should keep them any more in bondage, then they obeyed and let them go. 11 But afterward they turned around and caused the male slaves and the female slaves whom they had set free to return, and brought them into subjection for male slaves and female slaves._
> 
> 
> _12 Therefore the word of the Lord came to Jeremiah from the Lord, saying: 13 Thus says the Lord, the God of Israel: I made a covenant with your fathers in the day that I brought them out of the land of Egypt, out of the house of bondage, saying: 14 “At the end of seven years, each of you shall set free his Hebrew brother who has been sold to you; and when he has served you six years, you shall let him go free from you.” But your fathers did not obey Me nor incline their ear. 15 You recently turned and did what was right in My sight by proclaiming liberty, every man to his neighbor; and you made a covenant before Me in the house that is called by My name. 16 But then you turned around and profaned My name when every one of you took back his male and female slaves, whom you had set free, at their pleasure, and you brought them into subjection to be your slaves._
> 
> 
> *17 Therefore thus says the Lord: You have not obeyed Me in proclaiming liberty, everyone to his brother and every man to his neighbor. I proclaim a liberty to you, says the Lord, to the sword, to the pestilence, and to the famine; and I will make you a terror to all the kingdoms of the earth. 18 I will give the men who have transgressed My covenant, who have not performed the words of the covenant which they had made before Me, when they cut the calf in two and passed between the parts, 19 the officials of Judah and the officials of Jerusalem, the court officers, and the priests, and all the people of the land, who passed between the parts of the calf, 20 I will even give them into the hand of their enemies and into the hand of those who seek their life; and their dead bodies shall be food to the fowl of heaven and to the beasts of the earth.*
> 
> 
> *21 Zedekiah king of Judah and his officials I will give into the hand of their enemies and into the hand of those who seek their life and into the hand of the king of Babylon’s army, which has gone away from you. 22 I will command, says the Lord, and cause them to return to this city, and they will fight against it and take it and burn it with fire; and I will make the cities of Judah a desolation without an inhabitant.”*
> 
> *Jeremiah 34:8-21 Modern English Version (MEV)*
> ​Keep laughing.
Click to expand...


God isn't writing you any reparation checks either......


----------



## yidnar

IM2 said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have convinced me.
> 
> 
> However, part of the blame belongs on the African nations.
> 
> The estimated amount owed to the black community is 100 trillion.
> 
> "Some proposals have called for direct payments from the U.S. government. Various estimates have been given if such payments were to be made. _Harper's Magazine_ has created an estimate that the total of reparations due is over 100 trillion dollars, based on 222,505,049 hours of forced labor between 1619 and 1865, with a compounded interest of 6%.[6] Should all or part of this amount be paid to the descendants of slaves in the United States, the current U.S. government would only pay a fraction of that cost, over 40 trillion dollars, since it has been in existence only since 1789."
> Reparations for slavery debate in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Which means, G. Britain, and the African nations are on the hook for the other 60 trillion.
> 
> 
> If the black community and it's allies in America can get those responsible in the rest of the world to pay their fair share, (IOW, bringing in 60 trillion into those communities,) I have no doubt that the white community in America will step up and do what is right by raising taxes to pay the other 40 trillion.
> 
> After all, covering that debt is nothing compared to the blood they shed on the battlefields to free those slaves in the first place.  It is after all, only money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how much does America pay for continuing violations after slavery? Or do we ask Africa and Britain to pay that too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> millions wounded or killed in the civil war idiot ! remember slaves did not free themselves !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .That war was not fought to free slaves. And black soldiers died in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what was the reason for the war them Einstein ?? and how did blacks get free ?? according to your logic if someone murders someone then their great grand children should pay reparations to to the victims descendants .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The north fought to maintain the union. Blacks died in that war. Blacks died in the revolutionary war to free your white asses from Britain also.  Don't see you saying anything about that  Try as you might with your flimsy meritless arguments, the fact is that when you owe money and die, you family must pay that debt. And until; that debt is paid, your family owes the money. We are owed money for labor rendered that was unpaid. .But that's just one violation and those lik you keep arguimg about this one violation like that was all that happened.
Click to expand...

soooo if a hispanic man making 50000 a yr is murdered by a black man then the black mans family should pay the victims family 50000 a yr ....


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not something you would really want me to do. But I am not the punisher and when the punisher exacts his penalty, there is nothing you can do to stop the pain you will feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That's not something you would really want me to do.*
> 
> I do. Really. It would be hilarious.
> 
> * But I am not the punisher and when the punisher exacts his penalty*
> 
> Nobody is going to exact reparations to benefit whiny black losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whiny white losers that have no decision making capacity really have nothing to say that needs to be heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep whining, I'll keep laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _“8 This is the word that came to Jeremiah from the Lord after the king Zedekiah had made a covenant with all the people who were in Jerusalem to proclaim liberty to them: 9 that every man should let his male slave and every man his female slave, being a Hebrew man or a Hebrew woman, go free so that no one should keep them, a Jew his brother, in bondage. 10 Now when all the officials and all the people who had entered into the covenant heard that everyone should let his male slave and everyone his female slave go free, so that no one should keep them any more in bondage, then they obeyed and let them go. 11 But afterward they turned around and caused the male slaves and the female slaves whom they had set free to return, and brought them into subjection for male slaves and female slaves._
> 
> 
> _12 Therefore the word of the Lord came to Jeremiah from the Lord, saying: 13 Thus says the Lord, the God of Israel: I made a covenant with your fathers in the day that I brought them out of the land of Egypt, out of the house of bondage, saying: 14 “At the end of seven years, each of you shall set free his Hebrew brother who has been sold to you; and when he has served you six years, you shall let him go free from you.” But your fathers did not obey Me nor incline their ear. 15 You recently turned and did what was right in My sight by proclaiming liberty, every man to his neighbor; and you made a covenant before Me in the house that is called by My name. 16 But then you turned around and profaned My name when every one of you took back his male and female slaves, whom you had set free, at their pleasure, and you brought them into subjection to be your slaves._
> 
> 
> *17 Therefore thus says the Lord: You have not obeyed Me in proclaiming liberty, everyone to his brother and every man to his neighbor. I proclaim a liberty to you, says the Lord, to the sword, to the pestilence, and to the famine; and I will make you a terror to all the kingdoms of the earth. 18 I will give the men who have transgressed My covenant, who have not performed the words of the covenant which they had made before Me, when they cut the calf in two and passed between the parts, 19 the officials of Judah and the officials of Jerusalem, the court officers, and the priests, and all the people of the land, who passed between the parts of the calf, 20 I will even give them into the hand of their enemies and into the hand of those who seek their life; and their dead bodies shall be food to the fowl of heaven and to the beasts of the earth.*
> 
> 
> *21 Zedekiah king of Judah and his officials I will give into the hand of their enemies and into the hand of those who seek their life and into the hand of the king of Babylon’s army, which has gone away from you. 22 I will command, says the Lord, and cause them to return to this city, and they will fight against it and take it and burn it with fire; and I will make the cities of Judah a desolation without an inhabitant.”*
> 
> *Jeremiah 34:8-21 Modern English Version (MEV)*
> ​Keep laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God isn't writing you any reparation checks either......
Click to expand...



You will pay what you owe or you will lose what you got.  Spiritual law says that.

Only an unwise man makes a statement like you just did..


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Reparations*
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done. This includes:
> 
> 
> Reparations for the systemic denial of access to high quality educational opportunities in the form of full and free access for all Black people (including undocumented and currently and formerly incarcerated people) to lifetime education including: free access and open admissions to public community colleges and universities, technical education (technology, trade and agricultural), educational support programs, retroactive forgiveness of student loans, and support for lifetime learning programs.
> Reparations for the continued divestment from, discrimination toward and exploitation of our communities in the form of a guaranteed minimum livable income for all Black people, with clearly articulated corporate regulations.
> Reparations for the wealth extracted from our communities through environmental racism, slavery, food apartheid, housing discrimination and racialized capitalism in the form of corporate and government reparations focused on healing ongoing physical and mental trauma, and ensuring our access and control of food sources, housing and land.
> Reparations for the cultural and educational exploitation, erasure, and extraction of our communities in the form of mandated public school curriculums that critically examine the political, economic, and social impacts of colonialism and slavery, and funding to support, build, preserve, and restore cultural assets and sacred sites to ensure the recognition and honoring of our collective struggles and triumphs.
> Legislation at the federal and state level that requires the United States to acknowledge the lasting impacts of slavery, establish and execute a plan to address those impacts. This includes the immediate passage of H.R.40, the “Commission to Study Reparation Proposals for African-Americans Act” or subsequent versions which call for reparations remedies.
> 
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*.
> 
> And if we don't get it, we'll continue to be whiny bitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .I guarantee that you will whine before I do when you face the punishment caused by your obstinence.
Click to expand...





What “punishment” are you talking about, specifically?


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whiny white losers that have no decision making capacity really have nothing to say that needs to be heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep whining, I'll keep laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _“8 This is the word that came to Jeremiah from the Lord after the king Zedekiah had made a covenant with all the people who were in Jerusalem to proclaim liberty to them: 9 that every man should let his male slave and every man his female slave, being a Hebrew man or a Hebrew woman, go free so that no one should keep them, a Jew his brother, in bondage. 10 Now when all the officials and all the people who had entered into the covenant heard that everyone should let his male slave and everyone his female slave go free, so that no one should keep them any more in bondage, then they obeyed and let them go. 11 But afterward they turned around and caused the male slaves and the female slaves whom they had set free to return, and brought them into subjection for male slaves and female slaves._
> 
> 
> _12 Therefore the word of the Lord came to Jeremiah from the Lord, saying: 13 Thus says the Lord, the God of Israel: I made a covenant with your fathers in the day that I brought them out of the land of Egypt, out of the house of bondage, saying: 14 “At the end of seven years, each of you shall set free his Hebrew brother who has been sold to you; and when he has served you six years, you shall let him go free from you.” But your fathers did not obey Me nor incline their ear. 15 You recently turned and did what was right in My sight by proclaiming liberty, every man to his neighbor; and you made a covenant before Me in the house that is called by My name. 16 But then you turned around and profaned My name when every one of you took back his male and female slaves, whom you had set free, at their pleasure, and you brought them into subjection to be your slaves._
> 
> 
> *17 Therefore thus says the Lord: You have not obeyed Me in proclaiming liberty, everyone to his brother and every man to his neighbor. I proclaim a liberty to you, says the Lord, to the sword, to the pestilence, and to the famine; and I will make you a terror to all the kingdoms of the earth. 18 I will give the men who have transgressed My covenant, who have not performed the words of the covenant which they had made before Me, when they cut the calf in two and passed between the parts, 19 the officials of Judah and the officials of Jerusalem, the court officers, and the priests, and all the people of the land, who passed between the parts of the calf, 20 I will even give them into the hand of their enemies and into the hand of those who seek their life; and their dead bodies shall be food to the fowl of heaven and to the beasts of the earth.*
> 
> 
> *21 Zedekiah king of Judah and his officials I will give into the hand of their enemies and into the hand of those who seek their life and into the hand of the king of Babylon’s army, which has gone away from you. 22 I will command, says the Lord, and cause them to return to this city, and they will fight against it and take it and burn it with fire; and I will make the cities of Judah a desolation without an inhabitant.”*
> 
> *Jeremiah 34:8-21 Modern English Version (MEV)*
> ​Keep laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God isn't writing you any reparation checks either......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You will pay what you owe or you will lose what you got.  Spiritual law says that.
> 
> Only an unwise man makes a statement like you just did..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't owe you shit.....but if you'd like some, stick your hand out, I'll fill it.
Click to expand...


The American government owes us and that's just a fact. You can talk all the shit you want online but nothing changes. We are owed,


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep whining, I'll keep laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“8 This is the word that came to Jeremiah from the Lord after the king Zedekiah had made a covenant with all the people who were in Jerusalem to proclaim liberty to them: 9 that every man should let his male slave and every man his female slave, being a Hebrew man or a Hebrew woman, go free so that no one should keep them, a Jew his brother, in bondage. 10 Now when all the officials and all the people who had entered into the covenant heard that everyone should let his male slave and everyone his female slave go free, so that no one should keep them any more in bondage, then they obeyed and let them go. 11 But afterward they turned around and caused the male slaves and the female slaves whom they had set free to return, and brought them into subjection for male slaves and female slaves._
> 
> 
> _12 Therefore the word of the Lord came to Jeremiah from the Lord, saying: 13 Thus says the Lord, the God of Israel: I made a covenant with your fathers in the day that I brought them out of the land of Egypt, out of the house of bondage, saying: 14 “At the end of seven years, each of you shall set free his Hebrew brother who has been sold to you; and when he has served you six years, you shall let him go free from you.” But your fathers did not obey Me nor incline their ear. 15 You recently turned and did what was right in My sight by proclaiming liberty, every man to his neighbor; and you made a covenant before Me in the house that is called by My name. 16 But then you turned around and profaned My name when every one of you took back his male and female slaves, whom you had set free, at their pleasure, and you brought them into subjection to be your slaves._
> 
> 
> *17 Therefore thus says the Lord: You have not obeyed Me in proclaiming liberty, everyone to his brother and every man to his neighbor. I proclaim a liberty to you, says the Lord, to the sword, to the pestilence, and to the famine; and I will make you a terror to all the kingdoms of the earth. 18 I will give the men who have transgressed My covenant, who have not performed the words of the covenant which they had made before Me, when they cut the calf in two and passed between the parts, 19 the officials of Judah and the officials of Jerusalem, the court officers, and the priests, and all the people of the land, who passed between the parts of the calf, 20 I will even give them into the hand of their enemies and into the hand of those who seek their life; and their dead bodies shall be food to the fowl of heaven and to the beasts of the earth.*
> 
> 
> *21 Zedekiah king of Judah and his officials I will give into the hand of their enemies and into the hand of those who seek their life and into the hand of the king of Babylon’s army, which has gone away from you. 22 I will command, says the Lord, and cause them to return to this city, and they will fight against it and take it and burn it with fire; and I will make the cities of Judah a desolation without an inhabitant.”*
> 
> *Jeremiah 34:8-21 Modern English Version (MEV)*
> ​Keep laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God isn't writing you any reparation checks either......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You will pay what you owe or you will lose what you got.  Spiritual law says that.
> 
> Only an unwise man makes a statement like you just did..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't owe you shit.....but if you'd like some, stick your hand out, I'll fill it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The American government owes us and that's just a fact. You can talk all the shit you want online but nothing changes. We are owed,
Click to expand...


To paraphrase Taylor Swift, "You are never, ever, ever getting reparations, like.....ever"


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _“8 This is the word that came to Jeremiah from the Lord after the king Zedekiah had made a covenant with all the people who were in Jerusalem to proclaim liberty to them: 9 that every man should let his male slave and every man his female slave, being a Hebrew man or a Hebrew woman, go free so that no one should keep them, a Jew his brother, in bondage. 10 Now when all the officials and all the people who had entered into the covenant heard that everyone should let his male slave and everyone his female slave go free, so that no one should keep them any more in bondage, then they obeyed and let them go. 11 But afterward they turned around and caused the male slaves and the female slaves whom they had set free to return, and brought them into subjection for male slaves and female slaves._
> 
> 
> _12 Therefore the word of the Lord came to Jeremiah from the Lord, saying: 13 Thus says the Lord, the God of Israel: I made a covenant with your fathers in the day that I brought them out of the land of Egypt, out of the house of bondage, saying: 14 “At the end of seven years, each of you shall set free his Hebrew brother who has been sold to you; and when he has served you six years, you shall let him go free from you.” But your fathers did not obey Me nor incline their ear. 15 You recently turned and did what was right in My sight by proclaiming liberty, every man to his neighbor; and you made a covenant before Me in the house that is called by My name. 16 But then you turned around and profaned My name when every one of you took back his male and female slaves, whom you had set free, at their pleasure, and you brought them into subjection to be your slaves._
> 
> 
> *17 Therefore thus says the Lord: You have not obeyed Me in proclaiming liberty, everyone to his brother and every man to his neighbor. I proclaim a liberty to you, says the Lord, to the sword, to the pestilence, and to the famine; and I will make you a terror to all the kingdoms of the earth. 18 I will give the men who have transgressed My covenant, who have not performed the words of the covenant which they had made before Me, when they cut the calf in two and passed between the parts, 19 the officials of Judah and the officials of Jerusalem, the court officers, and the priests, and all the people of the land, who passed between the parts of the calf, 20 I will even give them into the hand of their enemies and into the hand of those who seek their life; and their dead bodies shall be food to the fowl of heaven and to the beasts of the earth.*
> 
> 
> *21 Zedekiah king of Judah and his officials I will give into the hand of their enemies and into the hand of those who seek their life and into the hand of the king of Babylon’s army, which has gone away from you. 22 I will command, says the Lord, and cause them to return to this city, and they will fight against it and take it and burn it with fire; and I will make the cities of Judah a desolation without an inhabitant.”*
> 
> *Jeremiah 34:8-21 Modern English Version (MEV)*
> ​Keep laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God isn't writing you any reparation checks either......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You will pay what you owe or you will lose what you got.  Spiritual law says that.
> 
> Only an unwise man makes a statement like you just did..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't owe you shit.....but if you'd like some, stick your hand out, I'll fill it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The American government owes us and that's just a fact. You can talk all the shit you want online but nothing changes. We are owed,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To paraphrase Taylor Swift, "You are never, ever, ever getting reparations, like.....ever"
Click to expand...


You have no say regarding any decisions pertaining to reparations.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Reparations*
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done. This includes:
> 
> 
> Reparations for the systemic denial of access to high quality educational opportunities in the form of full and free access for all Black people (including undocumented and currently and formerly incarcerated people) to lifetime education including: free access and open admissions to public community colleges and universities, technical education (technology, trade and agricultural), educational support programs, retroactive forgiveness of student loans, and support for lifetime learning programs.
> Reparations for the continued divestment from, discrimination toward and exploitation of our communities in the form of a guaranteed minimum livable income for all Black people, with clearly articulated corporate regulations.
> Reparations for the wealth extracted from our communities through environmental racism, slavery, food apartheid, housing discrimination and racialized capitalism in the form of corporate and government reparations focused on healing ongoing physical and mental trauma, and ensuring our access and control of food sources, housing and land.
> Reparations for the cultural and educational exploitation, erasure, and extraction of our communities in the form of mandated public school curriculums that critically examine the political, economic, and social impacts of colonialism and slavery, and funding to support, build, preserve, and restore cultural assets and sacred sites to ensure the recognition and honoring of our collective struggles and triumphs.
> Legislation at the federal and state level that requires the United States to acknowledge the lasting impacts of slavery, establish and execute a plan to address those impacts. This includes the immediate passage of H.R.40, the “Commission to Study Reparation Proposals for African-Americans Act” or subsequent versions which call for reparations remedies.
> 
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*.
> 
> And if we don't get it, we'll continue to be whiny bitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .I guarantee that you will whine before I do when you face the punishment caused by your obstinence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What “punishment” are you talking about, specifically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figure it out.
Click to expand...





Simple question. Why would you be afraid to speak directly, like a man? Kinda hard to have a discussion if you are too frightened to communicate clearly.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Reparations*
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*. The government, responsible corporations and other institutions that have profited off of the harm they have inflicted on Black people — from colonialism to slavery through food and housing redlining, mass incarceration, and surveillance — must repair the harm done. This includes:
> 
> 
> Reparations for the systemic denial of access to high quality educational opportunities in the form of full and free access for all Black people (including undocumented and currently and formerly incarcerated people) to lifetime education including: free access and open admissions to public community colleges and universities, technical education (technology, trade and agricultural), educational support programs, retroactive forgiveness of student loans, and support for lifetime learning programs.
> Reparations for the continued divestment from, discrimination toward and exploitation of our communities in the form of a guaranteed minimum livable income for all Black people, with clearly articulated corporate regulations.
> Reparations for the wealth extracted from our communities through environmental racism, slavery, food apartheid, housing discrimination and racialized capitalism in the form of corporate and government reparations focused on healing ongoing physical and mental trauma, and ensuring our access and control of food sources, housing and land.
> Reparations for the cultural and educational exploitation, erasure, and extraction of our communities in the form of mandated public school curriculums that critically examine the political, economic, and social impacts of colonialism and slavery, and funding to support, build, preserve, and restore cultural assets and sacred sites to ensure the recognition and honoring of our collective struggles and triumphs.
> Legislation at the federal and state level that requires the United States to acknowledge the lasting impacts of slavery, establish and execute a plan to address those impacts. This includes the immediate passage of H.R.40, the “Commission to Study Reparation Proposals for African-Americans Act” or subsequent versions which call for reparations remedies.
> 
> 
> Reparations - The Movement for Black Lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*.
> 
> And if we don't get it, we'll continue to be whiny bitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .I guarantee that you will whine before I do when you face the punishment caused by your obstinence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What “punishment” are you talking about, specifically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple question. Why would you be afraid to speak directly, like a man? Kinda hard to have a discussion if you are too frightened to communicate clearly.
Click to expand...


I've made myself very clear. So if you can't figure it out, that's your problem. Because I'm done answering dumb ass questions. You have no questions to ask. Reparations have been given to others so you have no reason to oppose blacks trying to get them.


----------



## Unkotare

Every citizen has a say to some degree in what our government does.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't owe you shit.....but if you'd like some, stick your hand out, I'll fill it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American government owes us and that's just a fact. You can talk all the shit you want online but nothing changes. We are owed,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To paraphrase Taylor Swift, "You are never, ever, ever getting reparations, like.....ever"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no say regarding any decisions pertaining to reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And neither do you.....so continue whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have more of a say than you think. You have zero say and I know.
Click to expand...





What do you mean by that?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We demand *reparations for past and continuing harms*.
> 
> And if we don't get it, we'll continue to be whiny bitches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .I guarantee that you will whine before I do when you face the punishment caused by your obstinence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What “punishment” are you talking about, specifically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple question. Why would you be afraid to speak directly, like a man? Kinda hard to have a discussion if you are too frightened to communicate clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've made myself very clear. So if you can't figure it out, that's your problem...
Click to expand...



You realize that’s a contradiction, right? 


How about a discussion?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't owe you shit.....but if you'd like some, stick your hand out, I'll fill it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The American government owes us and that's just a fact. You can talk all the shit you want online but nothing changes. We are owed,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To paraphrase Taylor Swift, "You are never, ever, ever getting reparations, like.....ever"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no say regarding any decisions pertaining to reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And neither do you.....so continue whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have more of a say than you think. You have zero say and I know.
Click to expand...


How successful have your decades of whining been so far?


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact is that when you owe money and die, you family must pay that debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this true?  Which family?  A spouse, perhaps, but your children do not have to pay your debt when you die.
> 
> You seem to be basing your argument on a false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Not really. I once sold life insurance One reason for that is to pay bills owed when a person dies so their family doesn't suffer. Now in the case of reparations we are talking about a government not a child, an individual or family or anything else you guys at trying to argue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You guys" argue?  You are the one that said when you owe money when you die, your family has to pay that debt.  I just quoted your post saying that.
> 
> OK, you sold life insurance.  That doesn't mean that any member of a person's family, or even immediate family, takes on their debt when they die.  If my parents were to die while owing debt, I would not be required to pay that debt.  So based on your argument, the unpaid wages are not owed, because that debt would have ended with the deaths of those who owed it.  At least that portion of any potential reparations can be eliminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Your entire argument in opposition to reparations is wrong. It's a silly argument that if you really think, you understand has no merit. Period.
Click to expand...


If I'm wrong, why don't you point out the relevant federal or state law(s) which obligates children to pay the debts of their parents.

Have I actually made an argument against reparations?  All I recall doing was countering some points you have made and giving my opinion that reparations for slavery will not happen.

If you want an argument against reparations as you seem to support the idea (money given to each black American), it would be that the wrongs involved are far too non-specific and difficult to prove; that you are asking for reparations to be given to far too large a group; and that you are combining too many factors over too long a time period.  

For the first, while slavery is an easy to see, specific wrong, the claims that it continues to cause harm are much less specific and are more difficult to prove.  The same could be said for things like segregation and Jim Crow laws; while the laws involved can be pointed to as specific causes of harm, the lingering effects now that they are gone are far more difficult to prove with causation.

For the second, I believe you have said that all blacks should be given reparations.  I will operate under the assumption that means all black Americans.  That is just too many people.  Based on Census Bureau estimates, that would be more than 40 million people.  That would be an unprecedented number of people to receive reparations.  The logistics would be difficult; there would be questions of what harm was actually caused by the government, particularly for those who have not long been Americans (would someone who became naturalized just before such reparations went into affect be eligible?); and how much money would go to that many people would be extremely contentious.

For the third, I think it's fairly self-explanatory.  Slavery happened.  The slaves should have been compensated once they were freed.  Barring that, their children should have been compensated.  However, at what point does that end?  Before that can be figured out, you've already combined that with Jim Crow laws, segregation, and the far more amorphous 'lingering effects' of the various rights violations and discrimination that occurred in the past, as well as the perceived systemic racism of the present.  I very intentionally use the word 'perceived' because proving harm caused by racist attitudes rather than written laws is much more difficult.  Then there is the difficulty of showing causation between racist attitudes today and slavery or Jim Crow or segregation or whichever other wrongs you are adding to the mix and asking or demanding compensation for.

I don't oppose any discussion of or possibility of reparations.  However, the extremely broad way you present it, with seemingly every black American receiving money, is unrealistic IMO.  Even then, I could perhaps see something like that happening in a symbolic gesture: If the government put aside $10,000,000,000 for reparations, for example, that would only come out to around $200-250 per black American.  It would not be any sort of financial windfall, but it would be a concrete and sizeable sum that could be pointed at.

Let's compare this to the reparations for Japanese internment during WWII.  The US government authorized $20,000 each to around 60,000 people.  That's certainly a lot more than the $200 in my previous example.  However, those $20,000 payments were specifically to the survivors of internment.  They were not being given to all the children and grandchildren of those interred.  Giving reparations to all black Americans would be a different sort of situation, involving people who were never directly affected by slavery, or legal segregation, or Jim Crow laws.  It could potentially involve people who have not even been Americans long.  It would not be the government saying "This particular wrong was done to you by the government, and should be redressed."  Instead, it would be more like "One of various wrongs may have been done to you.  In case one of them may have, you will be compensated."

One last point on reparations: I wonder whether any sort of reparations would actually do any good as far as race relations in the country go.  Would blacks feel their grievances had been addressed?  Would racist whites change their attitudes?  Would other races feel resentful that blacks were singled out for reparations?  If systemic racism is still an issue, how would reparations help?

I don't know what spiritual law it is you've brought up multiple times now, but I'm pretty sure I don't follow it.


----------



## Foxfyre

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact is that when you owe money and die, you family must pay that debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this true?  Which family?  A spouse, perhaps, but your children do not have to pay your debt when you die.
> 
> You seem to be basing your argument on a false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Not really. I once sold life insurance One reason for that is to pay bills owed when a person dies so their family doesn't suffer. Now in the case of reparations we are talking about a government not a child, an individual or family or anything else you guys at trying to argue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You guys" argue?  You are the one that said when you owe money when you die, your family has to pay that debt.  I just quoted your post saying that.
> 
> OK, you sold life insurance.  That doesn't mean that any member of a person's family, or even immediate family, takes on their debt when they die.  If my parents were to die while owing debt, I would not be required to pay that debt.  So based on your argument, the unpaid wages are not owed, because that debt would have ended with the deaths of those who owed it.  At least that portion of any potential reparations can be eliminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Your entire argument in opposition to reparations is wrong. It's a silly argument that if you really think, you understand has no merit. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm wrong, why don't you point out the relevant federal or state law(s) which obligates children to pay the debts of their parents.
> 
> Have I actually made an argument against reparations?  All I recall doing was countering some points you have made and giving my opinion that reparations for slavery will not happen.
> 
> If you want an argument against reparations as you seem to support the idea (money given to each black American), it would be that the wrongs involved are far too non-specific and difficult to prove; that you are asking for reparations to be given to far too large a group; and that you are combining too many factors over too long a time period.
> 
> For the first, while slavery is an easy to see, specific wrong, the claims that it continues to cause harm are much less specific and are more difficult to prove.  The same could be said for things like segregation and Jim Crow laws; while the laws involved can be pointed to as specific causes of harm, the lingering effects now that they are gone are far more difficult to prove with causation.
> 
> For the second, I believe you have said that all blacks should be given reparations.  I will operate under the assumption that means all black Americans.  That is just too many people.  Based on Census Bureau estimates, that would be more than 40 million people.  That would be an unprecedented number of people to receive reparations.  The logistics would be difficult; there would be questions of what harm was actually caused by the government, particularly for those who have not long been Americans (would someone who became naturalized just before such reparations went into affect be eligible?); and how much money would go to that many people would be extremely contentious.
> 
> For the third, I think it's fairly self-explanatory.  Slavery happened.  The slaves should have been compensated once they were freed.  Barring that, their children should have been compensated.  However, at what point does that end?  Before that can be figured out, you've already combined that with Jim Crow laws, segregation, and the far more amorphous 'lingering effects' of the various rights violations and discrimination that occurred in the past, as well as the perceived systemic racism of the present.  I very intentionally use the word 'perceived' because proving harm caused by racist attitudes rather than written laws is much more difficult.  Then there is the difficulty of showing causation between racist attitudes today and slavery or Jim Crow or segregation or whichever other wrongs you are adding to the mix and asking or demanding compensation for.
> 
> I don't oppose any discussion of or possibility of reparations.  However, the extremely broad way you present it, with seemingly every black American receiving money, is unrealistic IMO.  Even then, I could perhaps see something like that happening in a symbolic gesture: If the government put aside $10,000,000,000 for reparations, for example, that would only come out to around $200-250 per black American.  It would not be any sort of financial windfall, but it would be a concrete and sizeable sum that could be pointed at.
> 
> Let's compare this to the reparations for Japanese internment during WWII.  The US government authorized $20,000 each to around 60,000 people.  That's certainly a lot more than the $200 in my previous example.  However, those $20,000 payments were specifically to the survivors of internment.  They were not being given to all the children and grandchildren of those interred.  Giving reparations to all black Americans would be a different sort of situation, involving people who were never directly affected by slavery, or legal segregation, or Jim Crow laws.  It could potentially involve people who have not even been Americans long.  It would not be the government saying "This particular wrong was done to you by the government, and should be redressed."  Instead, it would be more like "One of various wrongs may have been done to you.  In case one of them may have, you will be compensated."
> 
> One last point on reparations: I wonder whether any sort of reparations would actually do any good as far as race relations in the country go.  Would blacks feel their grievances had been addressed?  Would racist whites change their attitudes?  Would other races feel resentful that blacks were singled out for reparations?  If systemic racism is still an issue, how would reparations help?
> 
> I don't know what spiritual law it is you've brought up multiple times now, but I'm pretty sure I don't follow it.
Click to expand...


Germany is still paying reparations to SURVIVORS of the Holocaust as those people were physically, emotionally, and mentally traumatized.  When the last of the victims is gone, the reparations stop.

The USA paid reparations to those Americans who actually were harmed by the forced interments following the attack on Pearl Harbor.  That was a fairly short term thing with much less harm done than what Holocaust victims suffered, but they were rightfully entitled to be compensated for the government initiated violation of their civil rights.

You nailed it with the concept that those who endured slavery and/or their children were due reparations.  However, all those people are now dead.

If all black people were compensated now for the harm done to the slaves and that was done during segregation, then reparations would be due to the millions of more recently immigrated black people whose ancestors were not victimized by all of that.  And reparations would be given to descendants of black slave owners or descendants of those who captured people in Africa and delivered them to the slave ships.

And countless millions of Americans, none of whom have had any part of any of that--whose ancestors were no part of that--would be required to pay those reparations just because their skin isn't black?

Not a concept any fair minded, liberty minded, pro-justice person could support.

Walter Williams once expressed the problems with reparations--I posted that earlier in this thread.  Additionally he was a descendant of African slaves, born and grew up under segregation, and now he holds a PhD in economics and achieved full professorship at George Mason University and was head of the Economics department for at least awhile.

He muses that while there can be no justification or excuse for the institution of slavery--it is a cruel, unconscionable, vile and hateful thing--he nevertheless sees that he benefited from the fact that somebody captured his ancestor(s) and dragged them over here on slave ships and no doubt mistreated them on some plantation.

That allowed his parents to be here as free citizens, for him to grow up as a free citizen, have means to escape a rather poor childhood, achieve a first rate education, have a great life and be worth millions, none of which would be anywhere near as likely had he been born in the African bush or jungle.

He does not suggest that this in any way is a justification of or endorsement of slavery or segregation that he wholeheartedly condemns. But he is intellectually honest that he in no way was personally traumatized or even disadvantaged because of slavery or segregation.  Nobody owes him or anybody else living today reparations because of slavery or segregation.


----------



## squeeze berry

if reparations were paid then there would just be some other grievance to settle one after another until the end of time


----------



## IM2

Bumberclyde said:


> If blacks want reparations, we could offer to send them all back to Africa for free.





Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .I guarantee that you will whine before I do when you face the punishment caused by your obstinence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What “punishment” are you talking about, specifically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple question. Why would you be afraid to speak directly, like a man? Kinda hard to have a discussion if you are too frightened to communicate clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've made myself very clear. So if you can't figure it out, that's your problem...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that’s a contradiction, right?
> 
> 
> How about a discussion?
Click to expand...


What is there to discuss?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks want reparations, we could offer to send them all back to Africa for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What “punishment” are you talking about, specifically?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple question. Why would you be afraid to speak directly, like a man? Kinda hard to have a discussion if you are too frightened to communicate clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've made myself very clear. So if you can't figure it out, that's your problem...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that’s a contradiction, right?
> 
> 
> How about a discussion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is there to discuss?
Click to expand...





You could start by answering my question.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fact is that when you owe money and die, you family must pay that debt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this true?  Which family?  A spouse, perhaps, but your children do not have to pay your debt when you die.
> 
> You seem to be basing your argument on a false premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Not really. I once sold life insurance One reason for that is to pay bills owed when a person dies so their family doesn't suffer. Now in the case of reparations we are talking about a government not a child, an individual or family or anything else you guys at trying to argue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You guys" argue?  You are the one that said when you owe money when you die, your family has to pay that debt.  I just quoted your post saying that.
> 
> OK, you sold life insurance.  That doesn't mean that any member of a person's family, or even immediate family, takes on their debt when they die.  If my parents were to die while owing debt, I would not be required to pay that debt.  So based on your argument, the unpaid wages are not owed, because that debt would have ended with the deaths of those who owed it.  At least that portion of any potential reparations can be eliminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're wrong. Your entire argument in opposition to reparations is wrong. It's a silly argument that if you really think, you understand has no merit. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I'm wrong, why don't you point out the relevant federal or state law(s) which obligates children to pay the debts of their parents.
> 
> Have I actually made an argument against reparations?  All I recall doing was countering some points you have made and giving my opinion that reparations for slavery will not happen.
> 
> If you want an argument against reparations as you seem to support the idea (money given to each black American), it would be that the wrongs involved are far too non-specific and difficult to prove; that you are asking for reparations to be given to far too large a group; and that you are combining too many factors over too long a time period.
> 
> For the first, while slavery is an easy to see, specific wrong, the claims that it continues to cause harm are much less specific and are more difficult to prove.  The same could be said for things like segregation and Jim Crow laws; while the laws involved can be pointed to as specific causes of harm, the lingering effects now that they are gone are far more difficult to prove with causation.
> 
> For the second, I believe you have said that all blacks should be given reparations.  I will operate under the assumption that means all black Americans.  That is just too many people.  Based on Census Bureau estimates, that would be more than 40 million people.  That would be an unprecedented number of people to receive reparations.  The logistics would be difficult; there would be questions of what harm was actually caused by the government, particularly for those who have not long been Americans (would someone who became naturalized just before such reparations went into affect be eligible?); and how much money would go to that many people would be extremely contentious.
> 
> For the third, I think it's fairly self-explanatory.  Slavery happened.  The slaves should have been compensated once they were freed.  Barring that, their children should have been compensated.  However, at what point does that end?  Before that can be figured out, you've already combined that with Jim Crow laws, segregation, and the far more amorphous 'lingering effects' of the various rights violations and discrimination that occurred in the past, as well as the perceived systemic racism of the present.  I very intentionally use the word 'perceived' because proving harm caused by racist attitudes rather than written laws is much more difficult.  Then there is the difficulty of showing causation between racist attitudes today and slavery or Jim Crow or segregation or whichever other wrongs you are adding to the mix and asking or demanding compensation for.
> 
> I don't oppose any discussion of or possibility of reparations.  However, the extremely broad way you present it, with seemingly every black American receiving money, is unrealistic IMO.  Even then, I could perhaps see something like that happening in a symbolic gesture: If the government put aside $10,000,000,000 for reparations, for example, that would only come out to around $200-250 per black American.  It would not be any sort of financial windfall, but it would be a concrete and sizeable sum that could be pointed at.
> 
> Let's compare this to the reparations for Japanese internment during WWII.  The US government authorized $20,000 each to around 60,000 people.  That's certainly a lot more than the $200 in my previous example.  However, those $20,000 payments were specifically to the survivors of internment.  They were not being given to all the children and grandchildren of those interred.  Giving reparations to all black Americans would be a different sort of situation, involving people who were never directly affected by slavery, or legal segregation, or Jim Crow laws.  It could potentially involve people who have not even been Americans long.  It would not be the government saying "This particular wrong was done to you by the government, and should be redressed."  Instead, it would be more like "One of various wrongs may have been done to you.  In case one of them may have, you will be compensated."
> 
> One last point on reparations: I wonder whether any sort of reparations would actually do any good as far as race relations in the country go.  Would blacks feel their grievances had been addressed?  Would racist whites change their attitudes?  Would other races feel resentful that blacks were singled out for reparations?  If systemic racism is still an issue, how would reparations help?
> 
> I don't know what spiritual law it is you've brought up multiple times now, but I'm pretty sure I don't follow it.
Click to expand...


Montrovant you keep talking stupid. We are not talking about what kids owe. We are talking about government sanctioned human rights violations. You can't say that any that number that has been the victims of human rights violations. Let 40 million people outside the US face human rights violations ad you don't make that comment. Then you don't figure that every back person eligible may not take reparations. I hardly think Oprah will be concerned with a check for reparations.

Then there is the problem o f"white think". For some odd reason whites think that because they cannot figure this out we can't either. The human rights violations are specific and are not difficult to prove. If race relations get worse because of reparations it will be due to whites who have been grossly misinformed as to what reparations mean . Other minority groups have received reparations so blacks are not being singled out. .The spiritual law pertaining to this matter is written in the bible It doesn't matter what you don' follow.  We either get what we are owed or this nation is doomed.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks want reparations, we could offer to send them all back to Africa for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple question. Why would you be afraid to speak directly, like a man? Kinda hard to have a discussion if you are too frightened to communicate clearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've made myself very clear. So if you can't figure it out, that's your problem...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that’s a contradiction, right?
> 
> 
> How about a discussion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is there to discuss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could start by answering my question.
Click to expand...

.
You have read my posts to Toddster so then you have no question to ask.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks want reparations, we could offer to send them all back to Africa for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that’s a contradiction, right?
> 
> 
> How about a discussion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is there to discuss?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could start by answering my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> You have read my posts to Toddster so then you have no question to ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will whine till the day you die and never see a dollar of reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will watch you cry as America gets destroyed.
Click to expand...


You whiney losers are going to destroy America? 
Right after you put down your malt liquor?


----------



## flacaltenn

*Too much personal exchange here without discussion. Threats went from personal to national. Not a good tone for a Race Relations discussion...  Not what the forum is for.. Closed. 14 marked for deletion. *


----------

